# XBOX360 owner clubhouse, come on in ;)



## HookeyStreet (Aug 5, 2007)

Basically, this is a place to talk about anything 360 related (ie good/bad games, problems etc)

I will start things off - 

*SYSTEM* (Arcade, Core, Premium, Elite, Pro, Super Elite, Slim etc):

Jasper 'Super' Elite (with  LiteOn LT+ DVD-ROM) & new small 150W PSU.

*PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES*:

2 x black wireless controllers, HDMI cable, 2x black Play 'n' Charge kits, 250GB HDD,Turtle Beach X11 headset and Kinect Sensor.

*LIVE GAMER TAG*:

HookeyStreetSr

*GAMES OWNED*:

Too many to list lol

*CURRENTLY PLAYING*:

Call Of Duty - Black Ops, Crysis 2 and Kinect Sports.

*CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME(s)*:

Call Of Duty - Black Ops & Crysis 2.

*MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)*

Brink, Rage, Mortal Kombat, L.A Noire, Prey 2 & Gears Of War 3

*CURRENT MEMBERS*:

1) HookeyStreet 
2) Wile E 
3) cjoyce1980
4) Taz100420
5) choppy
6) SlipSlice
7) savillm 
8) freaksavior
9) Azn Tr14dZ
10) kieranD
11) TSX420J
13) watts289
14) drade
15) Snipe343
16) bassmasta
17) 15th Warlock
18) JC316
19) joinmeindeath417
20) amd64skater
21) Batou1986
22) rhythmeister
23) Murasame
24) CDdude55
25) g30rg1e
26) CrAsHnBuRnXp
27) computer
28) KennyT772
29) RaZrShRp
30) Joshmcmillan
31) Cold Storm
32) effmaster
33) Xaser04
34) snuif09
35) Dangle
36) philbrown23
37) Water Drop
38) PrudentPrincess
39) Nitro-Max
40) Creatre
41) DrPepper
42) DanishDevil
43) alexp999
44) paybackdaman 
45) ShiBDiB 
46) Xolair
47) Jacko28
48) department76
49) TrainingDummy
50) Apocolypse007
51) Dos101
52) RandomSunchips
53) k0rn_h0li0
54) WarEagleAU
55) DaveK
56) Israar
57) mrhuggles
58) EricM9104
59) novacheck
60) Saakki
61) AthlonX2
62) kurosagi01
63) dtrmad2004 
64) haffey
65) Pete1burn
66) mc-dexter
67) scoutingwraith
68) winnie1990
69) givingtadpole  
70) MomentoMoir
71) Nick259
72) Delta6326
73) RaPiDo987
74) "Born"_*Leader**
75) visionrider
76) lyndonrakista
77) AUTOgod
78) xubidoo
79) Hybrid_theory
80) shk021051
81) Castiel
82) Nickzy
83) -1nf1n1ty-
84) mtosev
85) OrbitzXT
86) casual swift
87) t77snapshot
88) LifeOnMars
89) k.3nny
90) Gas2100
91) thesilentone
92) MRCL
93) nvidiaintelftw
94) Lionheart
95) p3gaz_001
96) Kevinheraiz

Please post, then pm me when you would like to join (so I dont overlook you  )


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 6, 2007)

What!  No 360 owners on TPU?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 6, 2007)

Can I join? You might not like me, I'm also a part of the PS3 club. lol


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Aug 6, 2007)

SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):

Premium (had it since launch and is still going strong )

LIVE GAMER TAG:

see my sig 

GAMES OWNED:

Burnout
Condemned
DOA4
FIFA07
FNR3
GoW
GRAW
NFS:Carbon
Splinter CellA

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

Splinter CallA

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:

GoW (online co-op is awesome)
Burnout (so much fun on xboxlive)

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

FIFA08
Halo 3
GTA IV
Resident Evil 5
StrangleHold
Sega Rally Revo
Kane & Lynch: Dead Men


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 6, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Can I join? You might not like me, I'm also a part of the PS3 club. lol



Of course you can join 

Just no PS3 talk   (LOL, only joking m8  )


----------



## Wile E (Aug 6, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Of course you can join
> 
> Just no PS3 talk   (LOL, only joking m8  )


lol

The replacement has arrived. Wooot!!!

SYTEM:
Elite

Gamer Tag:
Wile E Pyote

Games Owned:
GoW
CoD3
DOA4
Pocket Bike Racer lol
NFS:Most Wanted
Geometry Wars Retro Evolved (arcade game)
Rayman: Raving Rabbids
Halo 3

Currently Playing:
Halo 3

Current Favorite:
Halo 3
Geometry Wars Retro Evolved

Most Anticipated:
Nothin, atm.

Peripherals/Accessories: (Adding a category  )
HD-DVD add on
Wired Controller x2
DVD Remote (comes with HD add on)
Play and Charge kit


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 6, 2007)

Wile E said:


> lol
> 
> How about if I'm still awaiting my replacement for my bricked 360? lol. I'll guive the details of what it was. lol
> 
> ...



You do realise that you should get a full refund of your 'paid for' extended warranty because Micro$haft have extended the warranty on ALL 360's to 3 years anyway (at no extra cost) 

PS: nice addition of 'Peripherals/Accessories:', I will add this section now


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 6, 2007)

I've got a 360 controller.


Does that count?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 6, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I've got a 360 controller.
> 
> 
> Does that count?



ermmmmmmmm......no!


----------



## Taz100420 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have one I just fixed

SYSTEM
Core

GAMER TAG
none yet

GAMES OWNED
Burnout
NFS:Carbon
Tiger Woods 06
Rainbow Six: Vegas
Splinter Cell Double Agent
PGR 3
Getting Soon: NCAA 08 (Oh yea this games off the chain!)

CURRENTLY PLAYING
All of them!

CURRENT FAV.
NCAA 08
Tiger Woods 06

MOST ANTICIPATED
Whatever looks good


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 6, 2007)

Taz100420 said:


> I have one I just fixed
> 
> SYSTEM
> Core
> ...



Welcome aboard Taz


----------



## Taz100420 (Aug 6, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> You do realise that you should get a full refund of your 'paid for' extended warranty because Micro$haft have *extended the warranty on ALL 360's *to 3 years anyway (at no extra cost)




Nice to know AFTER I opened mine up AFTER the warrenty was up......:shadedshu


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 7, 2007)

Taz100420 said:


> Nice to know AFTER I opened mine up AFTER the warrenty was up......:shadedshu



I had a dead 360 returned to me this week, fully working again, out of the orginal warranty   But my system died today (well keeps randomly freezing) so it looks like I will be phoning MS again tomorrow lol.....oh well at least I still have one to play while the other is being fixed


----------



## Taz100420 (Aug 7, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> I had a dead 360 returned to me this week, fully working again, out of the orginal warranty   But my system died today (well keeps randomly freezing) so it looks like I will be phoning MS again tomorrow lol.....oh well at least I still have one to play while the other is being fixed



Sometimes mine has a error starting up with a game in the tray, the dirty disc error. Open and shut the tray and works great from there but a bit loud....


----------



## choppy (Aug 7, 2007)

can i join tooo?! 

System - Premium

Peripherals - wireless & wired controller, HD-AV cable (with HDTV), headset, 20gb HDD

Live Gamer Tag - HupliBupli

Games Owned - Halo Triple Pack, Crackdown, Gears of War, Pro Evo 6

Currently Playing - Crackdown

Currently P*ssed Off With - Crackdown Time Trials

Most Anticipated Game - Halo 3


----------



## SlipSlice (Aug 7, 2007)

I will join im gettin one sometime this week for sure, but i don't know what day. hopefully tommorow would be nice. Um, on question, what is the possibility i will get a fried one right out of the box? Because that would really blow! I know they have 3 year warranty's but still that another drive to get another one or the wait for a fixed one.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 7, 2007)

SlipSlice said:


> I will join im gettin one sometime this week for sure, but i don't know what day. hopefully tommorow would be nice. Um, on question, what is the possibility i will get a fried one right out of the box? Because that would really blow! I know they have 3 year warranty's but still that another drive to get another one or the wait for a fixed one.


I haven't heard about too many DOAs. 

It's usually heat that kills them, and unused 360s don't produce heat. lol


----------



## SlipSlice (Aug 7, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I haven't heard about too many DOAs.
> 
> It's usually heat that kills them, and unused 360s don't produce heat. lol





so do u think i should buy the cooler they have for sale for them?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 7, 2007)

SlipSlice said:


> so do u think i should buy the cooler they have for sale for them?


Not the one that plugs into the main power port. It's known to kill them. Don't know about the usb powered ones tho.


----------



## SlipSlice (Aug 7, 2007)

i dunno either all i know is if something happens to it ill just get another one i guess.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 7, 2007)

SlipSlice said:


> i dunno either all i know is if something happens to it ill just get another one i guess.


Yeah, that's where I'm at right now. It's about all you can do.


----------



## Taz100420 (Aug 7, 2007)

I know you guys pry dont wanna do it, but I took mine apart and put a fan on the CPU heatsink and changed both heatsink thermal greases. Now the 360 only gets warm instead of burning hot like it did. I have burn marks on the plastic and metal where it got hot.


----------



## SlipSlice (Aug 7, 2007)

Taz100420 said:


> I know you guys pry dont wanna do it, but I took mine apart and put a fan on the CPU heatsink and changed both heatsink thermal greases. Now the 360 only gets warm instead of burning hot like it did. I have burn marks on the plastic and metal where it got hot.



damn why didn't microsoft sense that it was getting a little hot when they were testing them, u would think that they would put another fan or something on them


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 7, 2007)

choppy said:


> can i join tooo?!
> 
> System - Premium
> 
> ...



Youve been added m8, welcome


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 7, 2007)

SlipSlice said:


> I will join im gettin one sometime this week for sure, but i don't know what day. hopefully tommorow would be nice. Um, on question, what is the possibility i will get a fried one right out of the box? Because that would really blow! I know they have 3 year warranty's but still that another drive to get another one or the wait for a fixed one.



Im sure you will be fine m8.  IF it was DOA, you could just take it back to the store and take another.....if it dies a few months down the line then M$ will sort it....dont worry m8....go grab one 

Ive added you anyway m8


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 7, 2007)

Taz100420 said:


> I know you guys pry dont wanna do it, but I took mine apart and put a fan on the CPU heatsink and changed both heatsink thermal greases. Now the 360 only gets warm instead of burning hot like it did. I have burn marks on the plastic and metal where it got hot.



Good idea m8.  MS should have thought about this to start with, bunch of idiots lol


----------



## choppy (Aug 7, 2007)

does anybody own colin mcrae: dirt? id just like to know, in the final retail version, do you have a co-driver giving directions (as this is integral to rallying and gives that more reaistic feel) and does that american voice over everything?? cos his voice is really annoying and kinda defeats the 'colin mcrae' theme you know what i mean? shud have just named it dirt..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 7, 2007)

choppy said:


> does anybody own colin mcrae: dirt? id just like to know, in the final retail version, do you have a co-driver giving directions (as this is integral to rallying and gives that more reaistic feel) and does that american voice over everything?? cos his voice is really annoying and kinda defeats the 'colin mcrae' theme you know what i mean? shud have just named it dirt..



Yep, you have a co-driver navigating you (English accent if I remember rightly) 

Great game btw!


----------



## spy2520 (Aug 7, 2007)

i had an elite, somebody stole it. oh well, i still got the black wireless controller, no use for it however. i swear lojack should be an option for these things.


----------



## spy2520 (Aug 7, 2007)

choppy said:


> does anybody own colin mcrae: dirt? id just like to know, in the final retail version, do you have a co-driver giving directions (as this is integral to rallying and gives that more reaistic feel) and does that american voice over everything?? cos his voice is really annoying and kinda defeats the 'colin mcrae' theme you know what i mean? shud have just named it dirt..



i think one of the best parts is the co-driver. really helps out navigation once you get the hang of it. DiRT was by far my favorite game, and it was also one of the most fun to play online in terms of racing.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 7, 2007)

spy2520 said:


> i had an elite, somebody stole it. oh well, i still got the black wireless controller, no use for it however. i swear lojack should be an option for these things.



No way m8, sorry to hear that.  Were you burgled?  Are you insured so you can claim on it?


----------



## choppy (Aug 7, 2007)

yeah been playing the demo and reminded me of the good old ps1 days with cm2, beats forza for miles


----------



## savillm (Aug 8, 2007)

i got a xbox 360 i got it last night anyone want me gamer tag?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 8, 2007)

savillm said:


> i got a xbox 360 i got it last night anyone want me gamer tag?



I will add you now Mark m8.


----------



## savillm (Aug 8, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> I will add you now Mark m8.



nice my tag is Savy UK


----------



## savillm (Aug 8, 2007)

here we go with my info

SYSTEM: Premium 

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES: Wireless controller, wired controller, HD cable Play and Charge kit, headset, 20GB HDD


LIVE GAMER TAG: Savy UK

GAMES OWNED: COH 2 PGR 3 GRAW TIGER WOODS 07

CURRENTLY PLAYING: PGR 3/TIGER WOODS

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME: PGR 3

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S): Halo 3 GTA IV


im going to be getting Forza Motorsport 2 soon


----------



## spy2520 (Aug 8, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> No way m8, sorry to hear that.  Were you burgled?  Are you insured so you can claim on it?



hell yeah i was burglarized and hell yeah i insured the piss out of that thing lol

only had it for a month, insurance policy is a month old.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 8, 2007)

spy2520 said:


> hell yeah i was burglarized and hell yeah i insured the piss out of that thing lol
> 
> only had it for a month, insurance policy is a month old.



Nice 1 m8 

I rememeber when I was burgled, they stole my f*cking Jap import PS2 (I had it a few months before UK release) bloody thing cost me £350 aswell   I did get it back in the end.....I found it in a 2nd hand shop and the Police kindly got it for me lol


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 8, 2007)

ooo, i wanna join. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/569.html

there is mine


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 8, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> ooo, i wanna join.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/569.html
> 
> there is mine



Your in m8   Nice 360 btw m8


----------



## savillm (Aug 8, 2007)

so is it better for the xbox to be standing on its side or to be lyeing down?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 8, 2007)

savillm said:


> so is it better for the xbox to be standing on its side or to be lyeing down?



Keep it flat m8, its better for your discs


----------



## Taz100420 (Aug 8, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Good idea m8.  MS should have thought about this to start with, bunch of idiots lol



Plus I found if you have it tilted in the upwards position, the thermal grease runs down off the heatsinks onto the PCB and leaves the sinks near dry. I always run it on the bottom side down now. Plus I have another mod in mind for cooling. Using the side where no HDD is and mount a fan blowing in and try to mount the DVD rom externally so I can cool the video heatsink


----------



## spy2520 (Aug 8, 2007)

i think the worst part about my situation is that i'm in no rush to buy another one. and my 13 months of live gold membership just started. gamertag is spy2520


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 8, 2007)

just to update my 360 specs,

Modded firmware
and
freaksavior is my gamer tag but i am never signed in because of the hack.

the pics are a bit old there about 6 months old and the only other mods i've done are added a fan like Taz100420 and added as5 to everthing and it makes soo much difference. I took my Nyko intercooler off after i did the mods.


SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):

Premium (with Samsung MS-25 DVD-ROM)

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

Wireless controller x2,1 wired controller, HD cable, headset, 20GB HDD

LIVE GAMER TAG:
frekasavior

GAMES OWNED:

Madden 06
Burnout Revenge
halo 3
Lost planet
Fear
G.R.A.W 1 and 2
GH 2 and 3
Assassins creed
Bioshcok
Blacksite Area 51
Beautiful Katarmi 
time shift
GOW
Dirt

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

Non

CURRENT FAVORITE GAME:

burnout revenge

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

Halo 3


----------



## choppy (Aug 9, 2007)

im so effed of with my 360 now i could smash it up! been on them crackdown time trials playing on psychotic, managed to kill 20/21 and the russian boss was giving me trouble. came back to it today and the freaking game would not load up just stuck at the loading screeen which revolves around the city..in the end i had to delete my saved game then it worked so now i have to do the whole game again


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 9, 2007)

choppy said:


> im so effed of with my 360 now i could smash it up! been on them crackdown time trials playing on psychotic, managed to kill 20/21 and the russian boss was giving me trouble. came back to it today and the freaking game would not load up just stuck at the loading screeen which revolves around the city..in the end i had to delete my saved game then it worked so now i have to do the whole game again



So your save file had become corrupt for some reason 

If you continue to get HDD problems, you may want to clear the cache:

Go to the system blade and then select memory.

Press Y on the HD symbol and then press X,X,Left Bumper, Right Bumper, X,X. Once you do this a messsage will appear saying: Do you want to perform maintenance on your Xbox 360 storage devices?

Performing this function will also clear any software updates.


----------



## choppy (Aug 9, 2007)

yeah thats what i would not understand, how the file messed up? cos i went through the process of switching off/on going back into the game for about an hour cos i didnt wana lose that game, dunno what it was. ive just bought that 360 in may so i hope it was just a hiccup for now..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 9, 2007)

choppy said:


> yeah thats what i would not understand, how the file messed up? cos i went through the process of switching off/on going back into the game for about an hour cos i didnt wana lose that game, dunno what it was. ive just bought that 360 in may so i hope it was just a hiccup for now..



It may be a one of glitch m8 (fingers crossed)  Ive never heard of it happening before and I think the 360 HDD are pretty reliable.....only time will tell   If it happens again, you should do the 'clear cache' thing that I told you about


----------



## savillm (Aug 9, 2007)

i got Forza Motorsport 2 today and im loving it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 9, 2007)

savillm said:


> i got Forza Motorsport 2 today and im loving it!!!!!!!!!



Its one of the best racing games Ive ever played


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Its one of the best racing games Ive ever played


Yay for stuffing big engines into little cars!!!! RB powa, FTW!!!!!!


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 10, 2007)

Is anybody going to get the orange box for 360? I will prolly get it for pc.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 10, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> Is anybody going to get the orange box for 360? I will prolly get it for pc.



I will m8


----------



## SlipSlice (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm joining now! I got my 360 a couple of days ago, along with Forza 2, which is a gr8 game.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 10, 2007)

SlipSlice said:


> I'm joining now! I got my 360 a couple of days ago, along with Forza 2, which is a gr8 game.



Cool, great news


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 11, 2007)

SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):

Premium

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

Wireless Controller, Headset (of course), Play and Charge Kit, Vision Cam

GAMES CURRENTLY PLAYING:


NBA 2K7
NFS: Most Wanted
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas
Gears of War
Halo 2

CURRENT FAVORITE GAME:

NBA 2K7

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

Halo 3
GTA IV
Resident Evil 5
BioShock


----------



## SlipSlice (Aug 11, 2007)

SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):

Premium

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

Wireless controller, live headset
LIVE GAMER TAG:
S1iP07

GAMES OWNED:

Forza 2 Motorsport (just got 360)

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

Forza 2 Motosport

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:

Forza 2 Motorsport

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

GTA4
Halo 3

CURRENT MEMBERS:

1) HookeyStreet
2) Wile E
3) cjoyce1980
4) Taz100420
5) choppy
6) SlipSlice
7) savillm
8) freaksavior


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 11, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):
> 
> Premium
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard Azn Tr14dZ


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 11, 2007)

Ive banged together a little 360 clubhouse sig if anyone wants it:


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 12, 2007)

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=179292
http://www.xbox-scene.com/xbox1data/sep/EElyZEZFFAYCVzSDpq.php
http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/48351

360 Pro with hdmi!!! wow, i think i'm going to buy another 360 now


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 12, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=179292
> http://www.xbox-scene.com/xbox1data/sep/EElyZEZFFAYCVzSDpq.php
> http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/48351
> 
> 360 Pro with hdmi!!! wow, i think i'm going to buy another 360 now



Nice find m8, I thought the HDMI port was only going to be available on the XBOX360 Elite consoles 

Its still no good to me because I dont have an HD TV   But then again, I only want a new XBOX360 when the 65nm 'Falcon' CPU is used in them


----------



## Wile E (Aug 12, 2007)

Is that an old school Starscream avatar, hookey?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 12, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Nice find m8, I thought the HDMI port was only going to be available on the XBOX360 Elite consoles
> 
> Its still no good to me because I dont have an HD TV   But then again, I only want a new XBOX360 when the 65nm 'Falcon' CPU is used in them



Yeah that would be nice, but still.  They all play the same games and stuff.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 12, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Is that an old school Starscream avatar, hookey?



It is oldskool m8, but its Megatron, not Starscream


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 12, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Nice find m8, I thought the HDMI port was only going to be available on the XBOX360 Elite consoles
> 
> Its still no good to me because I dont have an HD TV   But then again, I only want a new XBOX360 when the 65nm 'Falcon' CPU is used in them



hmm 65nm, well i am now considering getting a another console so i can play all my backups on one and live and other crap like that on the other one.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 12, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> It is oldskool m8, but its Megatron, not Starscream


Dolt!!! lol. It's been so long, I completetly forgot what he looked like. self


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 12, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Yeah that would be nice, but still.  They all play the same games and stuff.



I like the sound of the Falcon 65nm CPU because it should actually run faster and cooler (which should/may improve game performance) and also bring the price of the 360 down even more (which is a bonus for potential 360 owners)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 12, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> hmm 65nm, well i am now considering getting a another console so i can play all my backups on one and live and other crap like that on the other one.



It could be a good idea to wait......but then again, we dont know when the 'Falcon' systems will be available (if ever!)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 12, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Dolt!!! lol. It's been so long, I completetly forgot what he looked like. self



LOL


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 12, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> It could be a good idea to wait......but then again, we dont know when the 'Falcon' systems will be available (if ever!)





HookeyStreet said:


> I like the sound of the Falcon 65nm CPU because it should actually run faster and cooler (which should/may improve game performance) and also bring the price of the 360 down even more (which is a bonus for potential 360 owners)





hmm, i see your point


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 12, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> hmm, i see your point



If you want one system to be standard and another flashed, maybe you should just pickup a cheap 2nd hand Core system and just use your current HDD & wireless pad for both


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 12, 2007)

Four letters bro HDMI

if i buy another, i am getting hdmi so i can hook it up to my hdtv.

Will the 360 even support a hdmi to dvi cable? My tv had DVI and not hdmi


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 12, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> Four letters bro HDMI
> 
> if i buy another, i am getting hdmi so i can hook it up to my hdtv.
> 
> Will the 360 even support a hdmi to dvi cable? My tv had DVI and not hdmi



Yup.  If you have an HDMI to DVI converter, it should do the trick.  They're both digital, so you won't lose anything in terms of picture quality, but you won't have Audio, only Video.  That's what the Optical Cables are for!

I might actually pick up a VGA cable for now, for 1080p!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 12, 2007)

I ran my premium with the VGA cable on my HD. Works perfectly.


----------



## SlipSlice (Aug 12, 2007)

A quick question.
Right now i have just the regular RCA hookup i guess u would say, being that for picture i have only the yellow-tipped and grey plug, and for audio the solid white one.. And when i got to my 360 settings its says its running 480p i believe. I can deal with this quality until i get an HDTV, but is there any converter than will give me better quality like AZN is talkin about, because i don't wanna wait until i get the money for a new TV, that could take a while.. Remember i only have the vid, and audio port, (2) only.

thanks for any help.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 12, 2007)

SlipSlice said:


> A quick question.
> Right now i have just the regular RCA hookup i guess u would say, being that for picture i have only the yellow-tipped and grey plug, and for audio the solid white one.. And when i got to my 360 settings its says its running 480p i believe. I can deal with this quality until i get an HDTV, but is there any converter than will give me better quality like AZN is talkin about, because i don't wanna wait until i get the money for a new TV, that could take a while.. Remember i only have the vid, and audio port, (2) only.
> 
> thanks for any help.


You can buy the VGA cable, and hook it up to your computer monitor


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 12, 2007)

SlipSlice said:


> A quick question.
> Right now i have just the regular RCA hookup i guess u would say, being that for picture i have only the yellow-tipped and grey plug, and for audio the solid white one.. And when i got to my 360 settings its says its running 480p i believe. I can deal with this quality until i get an HDTV, but is there any converter than will give me better quality like AZN is talkin about, because i don't wanna wait until i get the money for a new TV, that could take a while.. Remember i only have the vid, and audio port, (2) only.
> 
> thanks for any help.



Like Wile E said, you could get a VGA cable and plug it into your monitor, but then you will have to find a way to get sound 

Im using an S-Video cable at the moment on my Sony Wega 32" CRT TV and the picture is great (Ive had a few friends with HDTV's come round to my house and they are amazed at how good it actually looks)

For now, if your TV supports it, grab an S-Video cable (like this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-S-Video-AV-...159628919QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230159628919), you will see a big improvement over what your using now (composite...which is terrible  )


----------



## Wile E (Aug 12, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Like Wile E said, you could get a VGA cable and plug it into your monitor, but then you will have to find a way to get sound
> 
> Im using an S-Video cable at the moment on my Sony Wega 32" CRT TV and the picture is great (Ive had a few friends with HDTV's come round to my house and they are amazed at how good it actually looks)
> 
> For now, if your TV supports it, grab an S-Video cable (like this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-S-Video-AV-...159628919QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230159628919), you will see a big improvement over what your using now (composite...which is terrible  )


There's audio outputs on the vga. Just hook em up to a reciever, or a set of powered speakers.


----------



## spy2520 (Aug 12, 2007)

i tell you, HDMI is the shit. i love it. i think it makes even regular DVDs look pretty damn good.

i cant wait to get another Elite. and the price just dropped.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 12, 2007)

Wile E said:


> There's audio outputs on the vga. Just hook em up to a reciever, or a set of powered speakers.



Yeah thats what I meant.  The VGA comes with Left & Right phono jacks but if your monitor doesnt have audio inputs your screwed  (unless, obviously, you have all your audio equipment next to your PC, unlike myself)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 12, 2007)

spy2520 said:


> i tell you, HDMI is the shit. i love it. i think it makes even regular DVDs look pretty damn good.
> 
> i cant wait to get another Elite. and the price just dropped.



Do you use XBOX LIVE a lot (ie downloadable content etc), if not you dont really need the 120GB HDD, why not save some cash and get the new Premium system that comes with an HDMI port  (or do you like the Elite because its black?)


----------



## spy2520 (Aug 12, 2007)

definitely because its black lol. but i download alot of the HD trailers and game videos and shit like that so its kinda worth it to have the extra space. 20gb just seems pitiful to me.

you know once you go black you never go back....


----------



## Wile E (Aug 12, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah thats what I meant.  The VGA comes with Left & Right phono jacks but if your monitor doesnt have audio inputs your screwed  (unless, obviously, you have all your audio equipment next to your PC, unlike myself)


Just buy a cheapo set of computer speakers, then use a mini-jack to rca converter cable.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 12, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Just buy a cheapo set of computer speakers, then use a mini-jack to rca converter cable.



Good idea


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 12, 2007)

spy2520 said:


> you know once you go black you never go back....



LMAO


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 17, 2007)

Can I join and put a cool xbox 360 clubhouse member pic as my sig

SYSTEM: Premium

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES: Wireless controller x2, Play and Charge kit, Vision Camera, headset, 20GB HDD, Gears of Wars Stickers on my 360 if that counts!

LIVE GAMER TAG: MilkyWay

GAMES OWNED: COD 3, PGR 3, Rainbow 6 Vegas, Forza 2, Smackdown vs Raw 07, Halo2, 

CURRENTLY PLAYING: Smackdown vs Raw 07

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME: Rainbow 6 Las Vegas

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S): Bioshock (damn it looks way better than GTA 4)/ PGA tour 08 to use Camera on to make myself in game


A solution to many peoples problems would be to buy a VGA cable but why not just get a Premium with the HDMI i mean the money you save from Elite can get you more games.

I might make Soundwave my pic or even Devestator lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 17, 2007)

kieran_fletch said:


> Can I join and put a cool xbox 360 clubhouse member pic as my sig
> 
> SYSTEM: Premium
> 
> ...



Cool, I will add you as a member now m8


----------



## Taz100420 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey Hookey, I "borrowed" your sig.....


----------



## savillm (Aug 18, 2007)

im thinking of getting one of these are they any good?



http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...m=null&tm=null&sku=492231&category_oid=-30361


----------



## Wile E (Aug 18, 2007)

savillm said:


> im thinking of getting one of these are they any good?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...m=null&tm=null&sku=492231&category_oid=-30361



I'd pass on it. There have been claims that it actually kills 360s faster, because it robs power directly from the psu. Not worth the risk, imho.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 18, 2007)

savillm said:


> im thinking of getting one of these are they any good?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...m=null&tm=null&sku=492231&category_oid=-30361



I agree with Wile E, those things kill your system, not protect it 

Dont worry about extra cooling Mark, is it dies, it dies, get MS to fix it for free.

TBH, an 'old' 360 dying (3 red lights) is the best thing that can happen to it....because when it comes back, its better then it was when it was new (ie new heatsink design put in etc etc)


----------



## savillm (Aug 18, 2007)

ok thx for the advise ill keep well clear from that thing lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 18, 2007)

Taz100420 said:


> Hey Hookey, I "borrowed" your sig.....



Cool, help yourself


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 18, 2007)

they should have made a cooling product that isnt powered by usb or the actual psu, they should have an external conector that way there is not any power being taken from 360 uting strain on it and that way you can have as powerfull a fan u could need.  either that or get it killed by leaving it in a small area and over heat or if i left it on in my tv stand that closes up and heats up badly i could send it away and get brand new cooling.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 20, 2007)

kieran_fletch said:


> they should have made a cooling product that isnt powered by usb or the actual psu, they should have an external conector that way there is not any power being taken from 360 uting strain on it and that way you can have as powerfull a fan u could need.  either that or get it killed by leaving it in a small area and over heat or if i left it on in my tv stand that closes up and heats up badly i could send it away and get brand new cooling.



Yeah, these add-on coolers should come with their own mains adapter, that would be


----------



## TSX420J (Aug 20, 2007)

SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):

Premium--------Traded out for a Premium with HDMI 

MANUFACTURE DATE

 2006-09-07 (date order is the same as on the 360) ---------- New one is 2007-07-01

PURCHASED ON

12/06 ----------- 8/07

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

2 Play n charge kit's (one white, one black) 

Black elite control  

LIVE GAMER TAG:

Mikimba420 

GAMES OWNED:

GOW
G.R.A.W.
BF2MC
Oblivion
Halo 3
Assassins Creed
COD 4 MW

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

Assassins Creed and  COD 4 MW

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:

COD 4 MW

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

COD 4 Modern Warfare ----------- Finally came out. I have it, love it.
Mercenaries 2
Devil May Cry 4
Resident Evil 5
Too Human
Mass Effect----------- Came out, haven't played it yet.
Frontlines FOW
Assassins Creed------------ Finally came out. I have it, love it. 
Black Site Area 51------------Came out, played demo, I think it sucks. 
Battlefield Bad Company
Clive Barkers Jericho----------- Demo not too interesting
Timeshift------------ Played demo, felt mediocre 
HL2 Orange Box------------- Havent played yet but looks like fun. 
Golden Axe

The list goes on and on and on..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 20, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):
> 
> Premium
> 
> ...



lo m8, youve been added


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 20, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):
> 
> Premium
> 
> ...



My brother in law is working on black site area 51. He works at midway game studio in austin TX


----------



## TSX420J (Aug 20, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> lo m8, youve been added



Thanks!!





freaksavior said:


> My brother in law is working on black site area 51. He works at midway game studio in austin TX



Tight, I wish my brother in law worked at a game studio.. 
The demo is hawt, I cant wait for the game to come out. I really
liked the first one, so I hope this one doesn't disappoint.


----------



## TSX420J (Aug 20, 2007)

Could we add date of purchase or the date of manufacture? Also can we add any problems with the system? 

Manufacture Date : 2006-09-07 (date order is the same as on the 360)

Purchased on 12/06

Problems:

Every time I startup the 360, log on and do my first private chat, it logs me off after three to five minute into the chat. 
It doesn't matter matter if I was signed on for a minute or a hour, on the first chat it always logs me off live. After 
that, I sign on again not powering down, start another chat and it works the way it should. 

Does anyone else's do that?



---------------------
2006-09-07 

Is that on July or Sept?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 20, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> My brother in law is working on black site area 51. He works at midway game studio in austin TX



Sweet!  That game looks the bollox


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 20, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> Could we add date of purchase or the date of manufacture? Also can we add any problems with the system?
> 
> Manufacture Date : 2006-09-07 (date order is the same as on the 360)
> 
> ...



I will add the details now m8 

BTW, about your problem, I cant really help because Im not on LIVE....hopefully some of the other guys on here will know what to do


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 20, 2007)

i didn't really care for area 51 myself but he says this one is going to be hopefully better than the first.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 20, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> i didn't really care for area 51 myself but he says this one is going to be hopefully better than the first.



It looks amazing from what Ive seen of it  (the new one I mean, not the old Area 51, which was a bit of a flop  )


----------



## savillm (Aug 21, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> Could we add date of purchase or the date of manufacture? Also can we add any problems with the system?
> 
> Manufacture Date : 2006-09-07 (date order is the same as on the 360)
> 
> ...




thats strange mine dont do that


----------



## watts289 (Aug 21, 2007)

System

Premium

Games owned

GoW
COD3
GRAW
NFS:Carbon
Saints Row


Live Gamertag

Gunny5446


Peripherals

2 wireless controlers 20gb Hard Drive  play n charge kit and standard live headset


----------



## TSX420J (Aug 21, 2007)

savillm said:


> thats strange mine dont do that



Yeah, I've been trying to figure out if it is my ISP or my 360. I think it is the 360. I'll 
wait till they bring out the 65nm processor with HDMI and make a complaint. I bought a 
extended warranty from best buy. The salesman told me that they do in store replacement
when I bought the warranty. I wish they'd let me pay the difference for the elite.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 21, 2007)

watts289 said:


> System
> 
> Premium
> 
> ...



lo m8, youve been added to the list


----------



## savillm (Aug 21, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> Yeah, I've been trying to figure out if it is my ISP or my 360. I think it is the 360. I'll
> wait till they bring out the 65nm processor with HDMI and make a complaint. I bought a
> extended warranty from best buy. The salesman told me that they do in store replacement
> when I bought the warranty. I wish they'd let me pay the difference for the elite.



lol that would be well good


----------



## Wile E (Aug 21, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> Yeah, I've been trying to figure out if it is my ISP or my 360. I think it is the 360. I'll
> wait till they bring out the 65nm processor with HDMI and make a complaint. I bought a
> extended warranty from best buy. The salesman told me that they do in store replacement
> when I bought the warranty. I wish they'd let me pay the difference for the elite.


If you call their hotline for a return, they send you a shipping label, then you mail it out. When they receive it, they send you a Best Buy gift card. Takes a while tho.


----------



## drade (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello everyone, Ive had my xbox 360 since day one, its the first gen 360, runs great other then I have to run inter coolers on it so it doesn't overheat, so I ordered 3 things, new case (clear), rear blue fans 57% more effective, 7% quieter, and a add on fan that'll cool the gpu and make airflow way better and its also blue. Just got bioshock, amazing game

Premium xbox 360
Gears of ware and superman faceplate's
Clear case
Blue fans
GPU fan
2 guitar hero controllers
2 wireless controllers
linksys wireless adapter
xbox live (coldcashew)
bioschock, graw 2, oblivion, pgr3, and forza motor sports 2
New power supply
Wireless turtle beach headphones


----------



## Snipe343 (Aug 22, 2007)

System - elite(my first one was a prem. it died then i bought another prem. It died so i bought elite when it first came out and its the most stable one ive had mainly because it hasnt died yet
Peripherals - 2 wireless controller, HDMI for HDTV, wireless headset, 120gb HDD

Live Gamer Tag - Snipe343

Games Owned - Halo, halo 2 , Crackdown, Gears of War, madden 07, guitar hero 2,
 umm like 5 more i cant think of them
Currently Playing - Gears of War

Most Anticipated Game - Halo 3,Guitar hero 3, Assasins Creed(also looking forward for the Gears Of War for PC)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 22, 2007)

Snipe343 said:


> System - elite(my first one was a prem. it died then i bought another prem. It died so i bought elite when it first came out and its the most stable one ive had mainly because it hasnt died yet
> Peripherals - 2 wireless controller, HDMI for HDTV, wireless headset, 120gb HDD
> 
> Live Gamer Tag - Snipe343
> ...



added


----------



## Sh00t1st (Aug 29, 2007)

you guys wana know something funny, i owned a broken xbox once, and it would play games with the red ring of death flashing :-D, all i had to do was smash the living shit out of it for like 2 days, and after that it worked fine, and has been going strong since, and also i found that its best to set it up on the hard drive, ahhh well i was in the clubhouse for 3 days lol.


----------



## bassmasta (Aug 29, 2007)

i'll join the club!

game tag: cornecopia

fav game: none

worst game: GOW


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 29, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> i'll join the club!
> 
> game tag: cornecopia
> 
> ...



Your added m8.....but GOW as worst game!   That game f*cking


----------



## bassmasta (Aug 29, 2007)

well, i just haven't found any good console games since socom 2, and the 360 was actually an aniversary gift


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 30, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> well, i just haven't found any good console games since socom 2, and the 360 was actually an aniversary gift



ha ha, nice. Play fear if you haven't for the pc. it's fun!

i got it and i'm laughing through the whole thing!


----------



## bassmasta (Aug 30, 2007)

i loved fear on the pc, but i don't think it would make a good console game.  the best way to play fear is with the sound turned all the way up, swapping your rear speakers for you front ones, and then playing on a 3200 dpi mouse with the game sensitivity turned all the way up.  it freaks the crap out of you


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.consolesource.com/ecomm/catalog/XCM-HDMI-DVI-Crossover-Selector-p-2652.html

this could be VERY usefull. and it's cheap!!


----------



## v-zero (Aug 30, 2007)

Add me:

SYSTEM:

Premium with a Sammy Flashed drive.
Core with a Hitachi flashed drive.

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

Wireless controllers (8), wired controller (1), HD cable (but no HDTV lol), 20GB HDD (2), Couple of headsets.

LIVE GAMER TAG:
N/A

GAMES OWNED:

Loads and loads.

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

PGR2
Halo 2 (replaying on Legendary for preparation).
BioShock

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:

Bioshock

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME:

Halo 3


----------



## Wile E (Aug 31, 2007)

Wooot!!!!! Proud owner of a new elite. Yay!!!! I lost all my arcade games tho. Is there a way to recover them? Can I e-mail someone, or something like that?


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 31, 2007)

while e, you should be able to migrate you xbl account to the new elite and re-download them all.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 31, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> while e, you should be able to migrate you xbl account to the new elite and re-download them all.


I migrated the account, but it won't let me download the full versions, only the trials.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 31, 2007)

Thats f*cked up


----------



## Wile E (Aug 31, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> Thats f*cked up


Tell me about it. I'm pretty pissed. Geometry Wars is one of my favorite ganes, and now I gotta buy it a second time because MS's craptacular cooling made my original 360 brick?


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 31, 2007)

call them! and bitch about it till they either hang up on you or give you ms points to re download it! i called them once and bitched SOO much they ALMOST gave me free xbl for a year. Damn i was so close


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 31, 2007)

Well, i got it hookey! the dreaded ring of death 

So i'm so fed up with the 360! i feel like throwing it, buying a new one, and leaving it alone.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 31, 2007)

update me hookey

Modded firmware
and
freaksavior is my gamer tag but i am never signed in because my wireless bridge is being gay.


SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):

Premium (with Samsung MS-25 DVD-ROM flashed with ixtreme 1.2c)


PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

Wireless controller x2, 1 wired controller, HD cable, headset, 20GB HDD, nyko intercooler

LIVE GAMER TAG:
Frekasavior

GAMES OWNED:

Lost Planet
GR V6
Stuntman Ignition
Bioshock
Madden 06
Burnout Revenge
halo 3
Lost planet
Fear
DiRT
G.R.A.W 1 and 2

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

Stuntman
GOW
Biosock

CURRENT FAVORITE GAME:

Biochock
burnout revenge
Stuntman

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

Halo 3


----------



## Wile E (Aug 31, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> Well, i got it hookey! the dreaded ring of death
> 
> So i'm so fed up with the 360! i feel like throwing it, buying a new one, and leaving it alone.


You should just get the Elite. You wouldn't believe how much heat comes out of this thing, way more than my premium. That tells me the heatsinks are doing their job.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 1, 2007)

Wile E said:


> You should just get the Elite. You wouldn't believe how much heat comes out of this thing, way more than my premium. That tells me the heatsinks are doing their job.



thats what i want but idk if it can be modded. i would mod the firmware anyway i think. 

I've wanted 2 systems for a while, i would use one for modded fw to play backup games and one to play xbl.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 1, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> thats what i want but idk if it can be modded. i would mod the firmware anyway i think.
> 
> I've wanted 2 systems for a while, i would use one for modded fw to play backup games and one to play xbl.



The Elite comes with the new Hitachi 79FL or Hitachi 79FK drive, which can be 'done' but it requires the soldering of a 'pass-key' 

Also, some Elite's come with the unflashable BenQ drive


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 1, 2007)

i wonder what the new pro with hdmi has then?!


----------



## Taz100420 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey freak, I have to get another lens for my dvd-drive again! I think the heat is killing them. I wanna mount the drive externally but I have to extend some wires and get a longer SATA cable too.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 1, 2007)

Well Im pissed off now, my new replacement 360 has the new Hitachi 79 drive in it


----------



## Wile E (Sep 1, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Well Im pissed off now, my new replacement 360 has the new Hitachi 79 drive in it


Eh, don't worry about it. It's only a matter of time before it's cracked properly.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 1, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Eh, don't worry about it. It's only a matter of time before it's cracked properly.



I hope so m8   I cant be doing with the whole 'pass-key' business


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 2, 2007)

Taz100420 said:


> Hey freak, I have to get another lens for my dvd-drive again! I think the heat is killing them. I wanna mount the drive externally but I have to extend some wires and get a longer SATA cable too.



how can i help?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320154071407&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=011

i listed it m8

lets hope i get the $$ so i can get a new one. then i hope i can get one with a flashable drive. i got like 10 backups now i want to play


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 2, 2007)

sold it for $100, now looking to get a new one 

 my beatifull half life case


----------



## Taz100420 (Sep 2, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> sold it for $100, now looking to get a new one
> 
> my beatifull half life case



That sux man all that work just for it to crap out on ya.
Im thinking on buyin me an elite and using the one I have for some outrageous modding done to the case for cooling.

But I have to buy a new lens off ebay. Like I said I think the heat from the vid heatsink is killing them as it sits right on top of it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 2, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> sold it for $100, now looking to get a new one
> 
> my beatifull half life case



Cool, nice 1   Just remember not to case mod your next one   Are you gong to find a 2nd hand one or new (as the new ones will probably have the new drives  )


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 2, 2007)

already bought one mfd of longer than last november 

so i'm gonna mod the bitch when i get it. 

Any advice on removing that stick so microshit cant tell?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 3, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> already bought one mfd of longer than last november
> 
> so i'm gonna mod the bitch when i get it.
> 
> Any advice on removing that stick so microshit cant tell?



TBH, from the ones that I know have been returned, they dont really care about the security stickers being tampered with (which is strange I know)

But if you want to remove it with minimal damage, just warm it up with an hairdryer, then feel it off slowly with a stanley/craft knife


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 3, 2007)

hmm, ok. i gotta make a backup copy of my 360 hdd before i ship it off so do you know if it will work in vista and when the ports are set to raid?


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 3, 2007)

ok, i got it. Used my dads computer since he doesn't have raid. THe 360 image of the hdd is 18.6gb :O 

Friday i should get my new drive. I'm hoping it's a hatichi as they are easier to flash.........right?

plus i have that thing to switch it to mode b


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 3, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> ok, i got it. Used my dads computer since he doesn't have raid. THe 360 image of the hdd is 18.6gb :O
> 
> Friday i should get my new drive. I'm hoping it's a hatichi as they are easier to flash.........right?
> 
> plus i have that thing to switch it to mode b



Cool, the Hitachis are somewhat easier to do   Good luck m8, but Im sure you will be fine 

Right, Im off to play 'Stranglehold'


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 4, 2007)

2 most active members of this club.

Freaksavior
Hookey Street

i'm getting ancy waiting for my 360 to come in, lol . it hasn't even shipped. When i get my job at Best buy i'm buying an elite!

there is so many things i want to buy when i get my job it's crazy!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 4, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> 2 most active members of this club.
> 
> Freaksavior
> Hookey Street
> ...



Beware of the Elites, they ALL have (well 99% of them) the unflashable (without a pass-key soldered chip) Hitachi 79 drives 

And tbh, the Elite is a bit of a rip off!  It doesnt have the 65nm Falcon CPU like it was meant to have   I know it has an HDMI port, but so do the standard systems now and the 120GB HDD's can be purchased seperately anyway 

Why not just buy a black replacemetn case for your standard 360 and pretend you have an Elite lol 

PS: Good news for me.  I managed to swap that Hitachi 79 system with a m8 for a system with an Hitachi 59dj


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 8, 2007)

ARG!!! i'm so confused!!! i got my 360 in, it's a sammy and idk what to do. lol, i don't want to pay someone but i don't want to break it.

hookey, could you find out if your friend has used a ich8 chipset to flash?


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 10, 2007)

OH YEAH!!!!!! I got my xbox flashed hookey! ms-25 with ixtreme 1.2c (xbl compatible  )

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XNQRDv17lyY


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 10, 2007)

Sign me in 

Just got an Elite at Best Buy, got the Nyko Intercooler EX (not planning on OCing my system yet ), another black wireless controller, Guitar Hero II and the DVD remote control (I told the wife we would use the 360 mainly for watching movies  LOL)

Just waiting for the 25th!!!! 

EDIT: My Gamertag is "Warlock 15th" btw


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, I just read this whole thread and would like to know how can I flash my Elite, and will this void the warranty?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 11, 2007)

15th Warlock said:


> Sign me in
> 
> Just got an Elite at Best Buy, got the Nyko Intercooler EX (not planning on OCing my system yet ), another black wireless controller, Guitar Hero II and the DVD remote control (I told the wife we would use the 360 mainly for watching movies  LOL)
> 
> ...




A word of warning m8, the external coolers cause more harm then good because they 'piggyback' off your systems power supply.  TBH I wouldnt use it  (and you have an Elite system which means you wont have any cooling problems because these issues were sorted with the Elite)

PS: the Elites can be flashed but as you will probably have the Hitachi 79 drive, you will need to solder a 'pass-key' chip onto it to enable 'Mode B' (which allows you to flash the firmware)......this will obviously void your warranty 

PPS: welcome to the clubhouse m8


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 11, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> A word of warning m8, the external coolers cause more harm then good because they 'piggyback' off your systems power supply.  TBH I wouldnt use it  (and you have an Elite system which means you wont have any cooling problems because these issues were sorted with the Elite)
> 
> PS: the Elites can be flashed but as you will probably have the Hitachi 79 drive, you will need to solder a 'pass-key' chip onto it to enable 'Mode B' (which allows you to flash the firmware)......this will obviously void your warranty
> 
> PPS: welcome to the clubhouse m8



Thanks for your response Hookey 

By piggyback you mean it may interfere with the electric flow to my 360? As far as I know MS only glued the CPU and GPU with epoxy to the mobo in the Elite models to keep them from breaking the BGA contact, but unfortunately the cooler is the same as in the Premium and Core systems, has that changed lately?

I got the new Intercooler EX (it's the black one, not the white one), it is supposed to be designed for the Elite, as the box says it has metallic electric connectors for improved electric flow to the console, but I cannot tell if Nyko is just making claims out of thin air. What I can tell you is that it pumps way more hot air than the stock cooler, but it's noisy though  Do you think extended use will kill my 360?

One more thing Hookey, how can I tell which drive my 360 has? I'm sorry for all this questions, but I'm a noob when it comes to my 360 

Thanks for adding me to the club!


----------



## JC316 (Sep 11, 2007)

I am in again. Just picked up a premium XBox 360 today. Complete with Gears of war, Saints row, Halo 2, and Table tennis.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 11, 2007)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks for your response Hookey
> 
> By piggyback you mean it may interfere with the electric flow to my 360? As far as I know MS only glued the CPU and GPU with epoxy to the mobo in the Elite models to keep them from breaking the BGA contact, but unfortunately the cooler is the same as in the Premium and Core systems, has that changed lately?
> 
> ...



MS have changed the heatsink design also in the Elite models  

The NYKO cooler obviously says its made for the Elite (ie its black lol)  But I wouldnt trust it tbh m8, Ive seen too many stories about them actually making matters worse   All I would use is an 'officially licensed' MicroSoft model, but those dont exist lol

If you eject your draw, you will find one of 2 styles of drive, one which is 'solid' and the other one that has 'rectangular' holes at the front portion of the tray.  If its solid, its a Samsung drive, if its the other style, its an Hitachi.  You have an Elite, so Im guessing you have the brand new Hitachi 79 drive, but the only true way to tell is to open your console up Im afraid (and read the label on the drive)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 11, 2007)

JC316 said:


> I am in again. Just picked up a premium XBox 360 today. Complete with Gears of war, Saints row, Halo 2, and Table tennis.



Cool, welcome back


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 12, 2007)

i have a intercooler and it helps a lot but i'm skeptical of using it for extended periods of time as of all the reports of it frying boxes, but where my xbox is its kind of a necessity. So i may look into buying another cooler or something that will help it.

Got any ideas?

edit: maybe this would work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit #2: http://www.gamestop.com/product.asp?product_id=802686 look at that? hmm....


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 12, 2007)

That Pelican cooler is just a renamed Cooler King, which is still no good ;(


----------



## JC316 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmm, how hot are yall's systems running? I put a temp probe by the back of my 360 and the air coming out is 90*F. Really not all THAT hot, but I still have to wonder that if the ambient is 32*C, what are the chips running at?

The again, my PC ambient is 28*C, and the chip runs 45*C full load...

I will say that the premium has MUCH better fans than my old core did. I swear that I could fart harder than those fans blew, at least I can FEEL the air with this system.

BTW, this was during a 4 hour marathon of Gears of war, whileist hiding from the realatives.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmm, just found an interesting article that shows the temps while using stock cooling and the Pelican fan stand and the Nyko Intercooler.

http://console.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTA5MiwxLCxoY29uc29sZQ==

62*C on the CPU stock is unacceptable IMO. Rather than use one of the more dangerous coolers, I am thinking of wiring some of my spare LED PC fans to an AC/DC power brick that I can plug in independently of the 360. It would probably do better anyway.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 13, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> That Pelican cooler is just a renamed Cooler King, which is still no good ;(



so its not good either...hmm. what would you suggest?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 13, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> so its not good either...hmm. what would you suggest?



Ive got one of those cooler Kings sat here infront of me (its a m8s, I borrowed it to try it)  Its ok if you want to connect your 360 to a monitor via VGA and the cooler is quite quiet also.......its just I dont like the idea of the unit being powered off your USBs on the 360


----------



## JC316 (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't like the looks of ANY of the aftermarket coolers, so I made my own. It's kinda ghetto, but since I am the only one that sees my xbox, I don't care.

I took 2 80mm fans that I had lying around, a 4 pin molex splitter and a 12v AC/DC converter. All spare parts that I had.

I hot glued the two fans together, wired the AC DC to the molex, then split off to my two fans. I hot glued all of the stray wires down so it looked better.

The two 80MM fans wedge perfectly in between the AV cable and the power cable so I didn't have to attach them in any way.

I used a temperature probe and tried with and without the fan.

Stock cooling gave off 96.5*F temps, the cooler dropped that to 85*F. Thats an 11.5*F drop with very little effort. The room temp was 78*F. 

I am going to wire in a rocker switch so I can leave it plugged in and flick it on when playing.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 14, 2007)

JC316 said:


> I don't like the looks of ANY of the aftermarket coolers, so I made my own. It's kinda ghetto, but since I am the only one that sees my xbox, I don't care.
> 
> I took 2 80mm fans that I had lying around, a 4 pin molex splitter and a 12v AC/DC converter. All spare parts that I had.
> 
> ...



Awesome "Ghetto Mod" m8.  Youve basically done what all these companies that produce the external coolers should have done....'make the cooling fans have their own power supply'


----------



## JC316 (Sep 14, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Awesome "Ghetto Mod" m8.  Youve basically done what all these companies that produce the external coolers should have done....'make the cooling fans have their own power supply'



My thoughts exactly. Screw running it off from the 360's supply. The beauty is how easy it was too, I could build one for under 15 bucks. I could probably make it look better too, this was my "Prototype".

I can actually FEEL the air being sucked in the side of xbox now too.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 14, 2007)

JC316 said:


> My thoughts exactly. Screw running it off from the 360's supply. The beauty is how easy it was too, I could build one for under 15 bucks. I could probably make it look better too, this was my "Prototype".
> 
> I can actually FEEL the air being sucked in the side of xbox now too.



nice   Ive got a Talismoon Whisper Fan, that I removed from my console.  How could I mount this and supply power to it, a bit like what youve done?


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 14, 2007)

i've got lots of fans laying around.....i think. and i know i got some power supply things also. i just may do that!


----------



## JC316 (Sep 14, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> nice   Ive got a Talismoon Whisper Fan, that I removed from my console.  How could I mount this and supply power to it, a bit like what youve done?



A hot glue gun is your friend if you cant wedge it somehow. You just find yourself an AC/DC adapter that outputs 12VDC (go to any thrift store and you can find one), hack the end off from it, strip the wires off, attach it to your fan, tape it up and you are gold.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 14, 2007)

JC316 said:


> A hot glue gun is your friend if you cant wedge it somehow. You just find yourself an AC/DC adapter that outputs 12VDC (go to any thrift store and you can find one), hack the end off from it, strip the wires off, attach it to your fan, tape it up and you are gold.



Sweet, I think I will give it a go


----------



## JC316 (Sep 14, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Sweet, I think I will give it a go



It's WELL worth it. I have peace of mind as well as using some of those damn fans that I couldn't get rid of. I wired my switch in, so now I have less hassle.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 14, 2007)

i modded my intercooler last night. i gave it an external psu instead of using the 360s. it's REALLY loud though.

@JC316 is the 2 80mm fans loud?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 14, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> i modded my intercooler last night. i gave it an external psu instead of using the 360s. it's REALLY loud though.
> 
> @JC316 is the 2 80mm fans loud?



Its probably loud because the fans are now running at FULL power lol


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 14, 2007)

actually, a dumb thing i figured out! the wires were hitting the fans 
so its actually not to bad.

although, i'm still curious as to which would be better, 2 x 80mm or the intercooler


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 14, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> actually, a dumb thing i figured out! the wires were hitting the fans
> so its actually not to bad.
> 
> although, i'm still curious as to which would be better, 2 x 80mm or the intercooler



I would say 2x 80cm fans   What size are the intercooler fans (it has 3 of them doesnt it?)


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 14, 2007)

3 x 40mm


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 14, 2007)

SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):

Elite (made 6-02-2007) (traded in my premium at eb games for full refund and got the elite for 50 dollars :-D)
PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

2 wireless controllers 2 charger packs, 1 wired, 1 headset, HDMI input, surround sound 7.1 system :-D (47 inch plasma tv),120gb HDD

LIVE GAMER TAG:
N3V3AHSXS1N

GAMES OWNED:

FAR CRY PREDATOR
CALL OF DUTY 2
CALL OF DUTY 3
CALL OF DUTY 4 (BETA AND PRE OWNED)
THE DARKNESS
BATTLEFIELD 2
TWO WORLDS
PERFECT DARK ZERO
LOST PLANET
PREY
QUAKE 4
G.W.A.R
TONY HAWK PROJECT 8
RIDGE RACER 
DEAD RISING
MEDAL OF HONOR AIRBORNE
GEARS OF WAR
RAINBOW SIX VEGAS
F.E.A.R
SHADOW RUN
BIOSHOCK
CONDEMNED
AND SOME OTHERS I CANT REMEMBER (IM AT WORK)




CURRENTLY PLAYING:

CALL OF DUTY 4 BETA ( I PLAY ONE GAME AT A TIME)

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:

The Darkness

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

Halo 3
Army Of Two
Resident Evil 5
Kane & Lynch: Dead Men
Call of Duty 4 
Blacksite: Area 51
Half Life 2: Orange Box
Time Shift
Jericho
Dark Sector
Unreal 3
Turok
Battlefield :bad company
Left 4 Dead


----------



## JC316 (Sep 14, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> actually, a dumb thing i figured out! the wires were hitting the fans
> so its actually not to bad.
> 
> although, i'm still curious as to which would be better, 2 x 80mm or the intercooler



It really all depends on how fast the intercooler fans spin. My fans are pulling 35CFM each. Nowhere NEAR the 70CFM that my thermaltake fan pulls.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 14, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):
> 
> Elite (made 6-02-2007) (traded in my premium at eb games for full refund and got the elite for 50 dollars :-D)
> PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:
> ...



Welcome aboard m8


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 14, 2007)

hmm, well as i said i got a couple 80mm laying around so idk which would be better. the intercooler helps fow shaw, so idk if i wanna hack up 2 good fans.


----------



## amd64skater (Sep 15, 2007)

*can i join*

*SYSTEM*
Premium


*PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:*

50" WS samsung dlp 1080p HDMI input, 5.1 digital suroundsound optical input, headset, 20GB HDD, soon to get play n charge kit 

*LIVE GAMER TAG:*
FINALxRUSH

*GAMES OWNED:*

Madden 08
Prey

*CURRENTLY PLAYING:*

Both But i also play conker live and reloaded and halo 2 

*MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)*

GTA IV
Halo 3 
Star Wars Force unleashed


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 15, 2007)

Aww, my Xbox 360 broke!  Half the time, it shows 3 Red Lights.  If not, then it freezes.  I called MS last week and they sent me a pre-paid shipping box, so once I ship my 360, it'll take 4 weeks...aww. Stick to PC for now, or maybe play some good ol' GCube or PS2.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 15, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Welcome aboard m8



thanks as you can see i have a pretty vast collection of games  and plan on getting many more


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 16, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Aww, my Xbox 360 broke!  Half the time, it shows 3 Red Lights.  If not, then it freezes.  I called MS last week and they sent me a pre-paid shipping box, so once I ship my 360, it'll take 4 weeks...aww. Stick to PC for now, or maybe play some good ol' GCube or PS2.



No!!! and it's less than 10 days for Halo 3 launch, how will you survive????


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 16, 2007)

hey hookey, i made a sig for the clubhouse. i'll upload it in a min after i finish it up 





















whats your thoughts tips on them?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 16, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> hey hookey, i made a sig for the clubhouse. i'll upload it in a min after i finish it up



Nice one, Ive got a nice XBOX360 font if you want it


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks for the font. i have an idea for another one so i may make it later today.


----------



## effmaster (Sep 20, 2007)

add me add me lol

Halo 3 special edition xbox 360

no games but Halo 3 is preordered


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 20, 2007)

effmaster said:


> add me add me lol
> 
> Halo 3 special edition xbox 360
> 
> no games but Halo 3 is preordered



ha man you can play hexen HD its freeon your console with a butload of demos!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> ha man you can play hexen HD its freeon your console with a butload of demos!



Im now going to play HALO 3


----------



## amd64skater (Sep 20, 2007)

*i need help*

I just bought my xbox 360 last friday. last night i just went to use my wired headset and i have no sound at all no one can hear me i think and i cant hear anyone. i have tried the trouble shoot and everything. has anyone had the same issue as me and how do i go about getting this fixed or replaced hopfully under warranty?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 20, 2007)

amd64skater said:


> I just bought my xbox 360 last friday. last night i just went to use my wired headset and i have no sound at all no one can hear me i think and i cant hear anyone. i have tried the trouble shoot and everything. has anyone had the same issue as me and how do i go about getting this fixed or replaced hopfully under warranty?



take it back to where you got it they have like a 30 day return policy im sure they can just switch it out for you,unless you have the settings so it goes through the tv speakers by accident in the xbox 360 setup blade.


----------



## effmaster (Sep 20, 2007)

amd64skater said:


> I just bought my xbox 360 last friday. last night i just went to use my wired headset and i have no sound at all no one can hear me i think and i cant hear anyone. i have tried the trouble shoot and everything. has anyone had the same issue as me and how do i go about getting this fixed or replaced hopfully under warranty?



Arent the 360's included headphones supposed to be a little on the crappy side

LOL I think you just have to buy a new one. Try a third part headphones next time their supposed to be of higher quality and supposed to last alot longer


----------



## amd64skater (Sep 21, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> take it back to where you got it they have like a 30 day return policy im sure they can just switch it out for you,unless you have the settings so it goes through the tv speakers by accident in the xbox 360 setup blade.



ok i just got a new one today they traded it in when i went to go use this one. it still doesnt work am i doing something wrong or is something not working right


----------



## JC316 (Sep 21, 2007)

You know what? I just realized that I didn't fill out the specs properly.

System

Premium

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

Head Set, extra controller, Nyko battery packs, 20GB HDD, HD Cables, Media remote, and Custom fans.

Live Gamer Tag
JLC316

Games Owned
Gears of War
Halo 2
Saints row
Table Tennis
Arcade Unleashed

Currently Playing
See above list

Current Favorite
Gears of War

Most anticipated

Halo 3
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Resident Evil 5


----------



## amd64skater (Sep 21, 2007)

*fixed*

ok i fixed it my dumba** somehow put it on mute dont know how but i did so now i got it working. thanks for the help with the dashboard help i didnt even know about the personal settings. lol


----------



## amd64skater (Sep 21, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> take it back to where you got it they have like a 30 day return policy im sure they can just switch it out for you,unless you have the settings so it goes through the tv speakers by accident in the xbox 360 setup blade.



thanks about the setup blade i didnt even see that lol


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow...4 more weeks until my 360 gets back here, I sent it back on Wednesday...aww.  

Anyways, of course I'm gonna get Halo 3, but also NBA 2K8 and GTA IV when it comes out.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 22, 2007)

My friend brought NHL 08 over the other day. The new shot system is amazing. It's on my "to buy" list.

Also, does anyone here have experience with Xbox Connect? I'm sorry, but I just refuse to pay to play others online.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 22, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Wow...4 more weeks until my 360 gets back here, I sent it back on Wednesday...aww.
> 
> Anyways, of course I'm gonna get Halo 3, but also NBA 2K8 and GTA IV when it comes out.



You must be gutted m8   Ive been playing Halo 3 and it


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 22, 2007)

You guys get a 4 week head-start on me, but I'll still own you all on Xbox Live!  I played Halo 3 back in May, when it was during the Beta, and man was I owning....whoo! 

Btw, what's your guys' max level on Halo 2? Mine was Lvl 43 on Team Slayer, 36 on Double Team, and 35 on Team Snipers...Pro!


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 22, 2007)

halo 3 is umm, AWESOME!!!!!!!!!  i think i almost beat it. lol


----------



## JC316 (Sep 22, 2007)

Glad to hear all of the good feedback. Good things to those that wait though. I am currently playing through Halo 1 and if I have time, Halo 2.


----------



## effmaster (Sep 22, 2007)

Wile E said:


> My friend brought NHL 08 over the other day. The new shot system is amazing. It's on my "to buy" list.
> 
> Also, does anyone here have experience with Xbox Connect? I'm sorry, but I just refuse to pay to play others online.



just an FYI !!!!

Its Xbox live not xbox connect

Also while I havent gotten on to xbox live yet I will come september 25,26,and 27th.


So those will be good days for you to try out xbox live Wile.E

Since Best Buy will be sponsoring xbox live multiplayer for free to everyojne those three days (and not just for Halo 3 either I mean every single Xbox Live enabled game out there)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 22, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Glad to hear all of the good feedback. Good things to those that wait though. I am currently playing through Halo 1 and if I have time, Halo 2.



Nice idea...since my 360 is getting repaired right now I might have to bust out my Xbox (original) and replay Halo 1 and Halo 2.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 22, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Nice idea...since my 360 is getting repaired right now I might have to bust out my Xbox (original) and replay Halo 1 and Halo 2.



Hehe, i am play Halo 1 on PC at 1600x1200 with a keyboard and mouse. I am glad that I can use the xbox controller just as well as I can a mouse, otherwise, i might be screwed.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 22, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Hehe, i am play Halo 1 on PC at 1600x1200 with a keyboard and mouse. I am glad that I can use the xbox controller just as well as I can a mouse, otherwise, i might be screwed.



Wow, I forgot I don't got Halo 1, only Halo 2....aww.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 22, 2007)

can't wait for halo 3
can't wait!!!


----------



## JC316 (Sep 22, 2007)

I actually forgot how much fun the original Halo was. I am tearing it a new ass on Heroic though, I am using so much more strategy now.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 22, 2007)

Im glad your all getting ready for Halo 3 (and some are playing it already  )  Dont believe the idiots that slate it, its awesome and if your a fan of the last 2 (like me), your going to f*cking love this part!!!


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 23, 2007)

like that ceartain ship that crashes? right hookey?!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 23, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> like that ceartain ship that crashes? right hookey?!



You took the words right out of my mouth m8!  How awesome was that, I knew THEY would be in this one aswell


----------



## JC316 (Sep 23, 2007)

Uh oh....THEY?!?! You guys suck major monkey ass, I want that game so bad, but I will be working all week.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 23, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Uh oh....THEY?!?! You guys suck major monkey ass, I want that game so bad, but I will be working all week.



lol, oh f*ck it, Ive got to tell you what we are talking about....our 'code' sucked anyway 

THEY = The Flood  (but I bet you guessed that already m8)

A 'Flood' ship crash lands and all hell breaks loose 

Im off to play it again......its soooooooo good


----------



## JC316 (Sep 23, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> lol, oh f*ck it, Ive got to tell you what we are talking about....our 'code' sucked anyway
> 
> THEY = The Flood  (but I bet you guessed that already m8)
> 
> ...



Yep, when you say "They" I automaticly assumed that the flood are coming hooray hooray.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 23, 2007)

ha ha, yeah, after i destroyed the gun, and the flood ship crashed i was praising God it wasn't over.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 23, 2007)

Please, please NO NO NO SPOILERS!  

Even tho I already know how the ending is


----------



## effmaster (Sep 23, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> ha ha, yeah, after i destroyed the gun, and the flood ship crashed i was praising God it wasn't over.



Seriously guys no offense but STFU if you wanna talk about the game then talk about it through PM's don't tell all of us about what happens your spoiling the whole game for us.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 23, 2007)

effmaster said:


> just an FYI !!!!
> 
> Its Xbox live not xbox connect
> 
> ...


No, I know what Xbox live is, but I was talking about something entirely different. I flat out refuse to pay, so that I can play online against other people.

I'm talking about Xbox Connect, and was wondering if anybody else tried it. http://www.xbconnect.com/

It runs on your computer, and tricks your xbox into thinking your pc is another Xbox, setup for lan play. Then it connects you to another person with it on the net, trying to play the same game as you.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 23, 2007)

effmaster said:


> Seriously guys no offense but STFU if you wanna talk about the game then talk about it through PM's don't tell all of us about what happens your spoiling the whole game for us.



LOL, how is talking about 1 scene spoiling the entire game! 

But I wont mention another thing about it because I dont want to spoil anything else for you


----------



## effmaster (Sep 23, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, how is talking about 1 scene spoiling the entire game!
> 
> But I wont mention another thing about it because I dont want to spoil anything else for you


The fact that the flood make it to Earth is a big enough spoiler as it is already.


And thank you for not spoiling anything else


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 23, 2007)

hookey gave it away! not me, and since he said it i just added to it! but ok, i'll stop.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 23, 2007)

effmaster said:


> The fact that the flood make it to Earth is a big enough spoiler as it is already.
> 
> 
> And thank you for not spoiling anything else



I didnt say the flood made it to earth lol 

And I promise not to spoil it anymore for you m8


----------



## effmaster (Sep 23, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> I didnt say the flood made it to earth lol
> 
> And I promise not to spoil it anymore for you m8



OH GAWD your killing me 


(Takes sedatives till Halo 3 comes out)


----------



## effmaster (Sep 23, 2007)

effmaster said:


> OH GAWD your killing me
> 
> 
> (Takes sedatives till Halo 3 comes out)



Just 2 more days


----------



## JC316 (Sep 23, 2007)

Quick question for those that have Halo 3, does it have split screen co-op like the last two did?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 23, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Quick question for those that have Halo 3, does it have split screen co-op like the last two did?



Yep


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 23, 2007)

effmaster said:


> OH GAWD your killing me



LOL, I probably shouldnt mention the Scarab Tank's then should I? 

Right, thats it!  No more Halo 3 talk, I dont want anyone to have an heart attack


----------



## JC316 (Sep 23, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yep



Sweet, thanks alot.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 23, 2007)

i beat it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JC316 (Sep 23, 2007)

*cough* Scumbag *cough*


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 23, 2007)

Wile E said:


> My friend brought NHL 08 over the other day. The new shot system is amazing. It's on my "to buy" list.
> 
> Also, does anyone here have experience with Xbox Connect? I'm sorry, but I just refuse to pay to play others online.



its a joke the only game you should use xbox connect for is halo 1 so you can play online..seriously....it lags like crap you cant just join a game (cause it emulates a system link between your xbox's and noone really pays for it) but trust me man xbox live is worth 50 dollars a year..its seriously the smoothest online gameplay i've ever played...i hardly get lag and you can only join servers that have good connection with you so no pingers!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 23, 2007)

Xbox Live is really worth $50 a year, I've had it for 4 years, and I'll gladly keep paying for it...it's really amazing.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 24, 2007)

I understand your feelings on Xbox live. I played some Halo2, GoW, GRAW, and some others on XBL when my woman had her 30day trial of gold.

It was good, but I'm not paying $50/yr for it. Still not worth it to me.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 24, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I understand your feelings on Xbox live. I played some Halo2, GoW, GRAW, and some others on XBL when my woman had her 30day trial of gold.
> 
> It was good, but I'm not paying $50/yr for it. Still not worth it to me.



Get a bunch of trials...that's what I used to do because I had about 4 XBL accounts back then, 1 that I payed for, and 3 living on free trials.

But back up a bit, back to Halo 3.

I have about 4 weeks until my Xbox 360 comes back from the repair shop.  Should I get Halo 3 now (as in within the next week) and stare at it for 4 weeks, or should I get it when my Xbox 360 gets back so I don't die looking at the box?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 24, 2007)

get it now just to be sure to have it


----------



## effmaster (Sep 24, 2007)

Too late to buy it now its now best to wait unless you already preordered it. I had my special edition preordered but because they have so many preorders in my area they told me that they would only be able to give me the regular edition. So you know what Im gonna start scrounging come Thursday when most of the dust has settled down.

Maybe then there will be more Halo 3 special editions available for a limited time.

I really was hoping to get it tonight at midnight but it still means alot to actually get some sleep and get it when I can rather than bee tired if I got the game tonight at midnight. I wanna enjoy my Halo 3 the day i get it not wait till the next day.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 24, 2007)

effmaster said:


> Too late to buy it now its now best to wait unless you already preordered it. I had my special edition preordered but because they have so many preorders in my area they told me that they would only be able to give me the regular edition. So you know what Im gonna start scrounging come Thursday when most of the dust has settled down.
> 
> Maybe then there will be more Halo 3 special editions available for a limited time.
> 
> I really was hoping to get it tonight at midnight but it still means alot to actually get some sleep and get it when I can rather than bee tired if I got the game tonight at midnight. I wanna enjoy my Halo 3 the day i get it not wait till the next day.



Yeah, I'm just gonna wait until I get my 360 back...I'm sure there'll be much more copies on 4 weeks.  And also, what sucks is that I have fall break next week, so no 360 no Halo 3


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 24, 2007)

Premium system Moded by me no kits stock firmware

2 wireless controllers, Vga cable,optical audio, wireless headset, Ace combat 6 !FlightStick! soon, 20gig hd,2 play and charge kits

Gamertag: Regs Infernus

games owned: forza2 nascar 08 pgr3 R6V Halo 3. at one point i had a bunch but i dont playem so i got rid of em

Playin cod4 beta forza and halo 3

and then theres these


----------



## Taz100420 (Sep 24, 2007)

Heh.... I like the "green" touch lol

And how the hell did you mod it to look THAT good for the dvd tray????


----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 24, 2007)

Alittle less then 4 hrs until Halo3    so is anyone else going crazy waiting besides me


----------



## Taz100420 (Sep 24, 2007)

I cant get it untill Friday

Hopefully I can find it.....


----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 24, 2007)

Taz100420 said:


> I cant get it untill Friday
> 
> Hopefully I can find it.....



man that sucks, im getting it tonight and i took off work tomorrow so i can play it for 24hrs straight


----------



## Taz100420 (Sep 24, 2007)

Lt_JWS said:


> man that sucks, im getting it tonight and i took off work tomorrow so i can play it for 24hrs straight



Yea....but bills come first. When I get it, Im not going to sleep until after I get off work lol

man the local walmart is going to be hectic tonight. Maybe I can get it for "free"......with my fists....lol


----------



## JC316 (Sep 24, 2007)

Lt_JWS said:


> man that sucks, im getting it tonight and i took off work tomorrow so i can play it for 24hrs straight




If I had the $$$, I would be at the fucking gamestop, but NOOOO, I haven't gotten paid yet


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 24, 2007)

super thin clear acrylic and alota time with a dremill tool and some automotive sand paper


----------



## amd64skater (Sep 25, 2007)

im 33 in line so i get to go back at 1130 and get my game im just getting the regular one


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 25, 2007)

So is halo 3 actually gonna be worth it or is it gonna be another gears of war, also are people really gonna give up gears of war for halo 3?....I like halo and the 360, but I just dont think its gonna be that good of a game, Ill also put my 360 info for people that wanna play games together


----------



## amd64skater (Sep 25, 2007)

i have halo 3 if anyone wants to add me as a friend my sn is FinalxRush


----------



## JC316 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ah, just beat the original Halo. I must say that I honestly forgot just how much fun that game is and why I loved my original Xbox. Onward to Halo 2 and then Halo 3.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 25, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Ah, just beat the original Halo. I must say that I honestly forgot just how much fun that game is and why I loved my original Xbox. Onward to Halo 2 and then Halo 3.



awesome


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 25, 2007)

halo 3 didn't come in today :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( 

i wanted to play online co-op :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 26, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> halo 3 didn't come in today :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(
> 
> i wanted to play online co-op :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(



Cant you play online with the one you already have


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 26, 2007)

no, i'll get banned?


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 27, 2007)

anybody want to play halo 3 co-op with me? if so send me a friend request on xbl......freaksavior is the name


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 27, 2007)

so my favorite halo 3 quote is offically


"MAN THAT GUY IS DEAD AS HELL!!!"

From an NPC soldier when you kill something..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 28, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> so my favorite halo 3 quote is offically
> 
> 
> "MAN THAT GUY IS DEAD AS HELL!!!"
> ...



LOL


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 28, 2007)

Ive just been playing the new 'Conan' game and it   You should check it out guys


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 28, 2007)

hey! so anybody who has halo 3 should get online tonight (my time) around 7pm (i'm central slandered time -6 hours) if that will work for some of you and we should all play together. it should/could be fun.


----------



## rhythmeister (Sep 29, 2007)

SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):

Premium

LIVE GAMER TAG:

LOF666

GAMES OWNED:

Bioshock
Colin McRae rally 4
Condemned
Flatout: ultimate carnage
Halo 2&3
NFS:Carbon
PGR3
XIII

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

Halo 3

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:

Hard to say with Flatout UC, Halo 3 and Bioshock all at hand!

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME

Mass effect


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 29, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):
> 
> Premium
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard m8


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 29, 2007)

Got bored last night so made a couple banners if you wanna use them go ahead i left the XBOX LIVE ID blank so you can edit it...if you want and like them just give a thanks if you will :-D

There is one for elite owners

and one for premium and standard 

THANKS!

heres the right sizes sorry...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 29, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Got bored last night so made a couple banners if you wanna use them go ahead i left the XBOX LIVE ID blank so you can edit it...if you want and like them just give a thanks if you will :-D
> 
> There is one for elite owners
> 
> ...



Very nice


----------



## JC316 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hehe, I got Halo 3 on friday at 1PM, I started playing with a friend at 2PM, we beat it by 1am. Holy SHIT that game rocks.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 30, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Hehe, I got Halo 3 on friday at 1PM, I started playing with a friend at 2PM, we beat it by 1am. Holy SHIT that game rocks.


What difficulty? Apparently you don't get the proper ending unless it's on the highest difficulty. Just a fyi.


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 30, 2007)

we got ahold of halo 3 today.  we just so happened to have half the day off (yesterday was a very stressing day for us).  we have it almost finished, but i have to say that i don't really like it.  i'm curious as to the ending,but I don't think it's worth playing through the rest so i think i'll wait for the guy who owns it to beat it and then i'll ask him.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 1, 2007)

Wile E said:


> What difficulty? Apparently you don't get the proper ending unless it's on the highest difficulty. Just a fyi.



POSSIBLE SPOILERS!! POSSIBLE SPOILERS!! I HAVE AN OPINION!! HIGHLIGHT IF YOU WANT TO SEE!!

The Legendary ending is just an extra 10 seconds...it's nice...but very short and leaves you wondering what's going to happen next.  I believe it could possibly be a re-make of Marathon since that game took place 200 years after Halo.  Bungie did say it was the end of the Halo series, but that doesn't mean Master Chief.  The future series (Marathon, possibly Forerunner) could still have John 117 as the main character, but there probably won't be any Halos anymore...a new story line.

I really hope it's Marathon though...it took place in the year 2794, around 200 years after the Halo Series (2500)...200 years seems a long way away from the Halo series, but Cortana does say it could be a while for someone to find their beacon, possibly years.  It would be great to play as Master Chief again (John 117) but on a different story that's not about Halo, but something different.  On the Legendary ending, there was a planet with lights, that could possibly be Onyx (in the novels) or another planet related to Forerunner.  Anyway, I hope the next game is with Master Chief, whether it be Marathon, Forerunner, or another story line...based on the ending, there's a high chance of it happening.

END OF POSSIBLE SPOILERS!! END OF MY OPINION!!

When you finish the game, on any difficulty, wait after the credits for more...


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 1, 2007)

i hope the same thing


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 1, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> POSSIBLE SPOILERS!! POSSIBLE SPOILERS!! I HAVE AN OPINION!! HIGHLIGHT IF YOU WANT TO SEE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!!!  and I think youve hit the nail on the head m8  

"wake me when you need me!"


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 1, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> POSSIBLE SPOILERS!! POSSIBLE SPOILERS!! I HAVE AN OPINION!! HIGHLIGHT IF YOU WANT TO SEE!!
> 
> The Legendary ending is just an extra 10 seconds...it's nice...but very short and leaves you wondering what's going to happen next.  I believe it could possibly be a re-make of Marathon since that game took place 200 years after Halo.  Bungie did say it was the end of the Halo series, but that doesn't mean Master Chief.  The future series (Marathon, possibly Forerunner) could still have John 117 as the main character, but there probably won't be any Halos anymore...a new story line.
> 
> ...



that would indeed be aswome. the fact the halo series ended well and they just make a new series with him in it.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, thats the exact same thing that my friend and I were talking about. We beat it on Heroic. I had to drive 2 hours after beating it, so I didn't stick around for the credits. Can someone PM me with what happened there?


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 1, 2007)

*halo3*

man the campaign in this was almost as bad as halo 2 as far as the multi player they made some things better some worse such as the sword parrying is somewhat cool but if you can parry swords why not melee to as it is complete bs that someone can melee me from a distance  outside shotgun instant kill range is retarded. because now all anyone does is shoot till  your shields down then melee

and the beta had no auto aim the auto aim in the full game is so apparent it trys to aim through walls at enimes that i haven't seen yet and prevents me from shooting a explosive barrel next to a guy that is moving because it wants to aim at the player not what im pointing at 

wtf any one besides me disappointed as i am at this i mean seriously the single player made me say oh wtf thats it ?


----------



## JC316 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah that auto aim does piss me off.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 1, 2007)

well atleast theres cod4 and pgr 4 coming out infact pgr4 comes out tuesday mount up bitches


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 1, 2007)

I haven't played Halo 3 on my Xbox 360 yet (3 more weeks of waiting till I get it back from MS), but I did beat the whole thing at a friend's house, about 6 hours on Legendary.  Online was better than Halo 2 IMO, but yeah, the auto-aim...I liked the Beta a lot, specially when there was no auto-aim because it made the game more challenging, more fun, and people with snipers couldn't just side-snipe and hope to get a kill from auto-aim.

I can't wait to get Halo 3 when I get my Xbox 360 back...my friends think they're soo good at it since they got a 4 week headstart...they don't know how godly I am.  On Halo 2, their highest level was 26!  I was LMAO when they told me they were a 26 on H2 and they could beat me, when my highest on Halo 2 was 43!  They also said that they could easily beat me on Halo 3 because I've never played it, and I told them how I played the Beta for 3 weeks in May/June...and beat it on Legendary with another friend.

I just can't wait to get it and p00p on their faces...


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 1, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I haven't played Halo 3 on my Xbox 360 yet (3 more weeks of waiting till I get it back from MS), but I did beat the whole thing at a friend's house, about 6 hours on Legendary.  Online was better than Halo 2 IMO, but yeah, the auto-aim...I liked the Beta a lot, specially when there was no auto-aim because it made the game more challenging, more fun, and people with snipers couldn't just side-snipe and hope to get a kill from auto-aim.
> 
> I can't wait to get Halo 3 when I get my Xbox 360 back...my friends think they're soo good at it since they got a 4 week headstart...they don't know how godly I am.  On Halo 2, their highest level was 26!  I was LMAO when they told me they were a 26 on H2 and they could beat me, when my highest on Halo 2 was 43!  They also said that they could easily beat me on Halo 3 because I've never played it, and I told them how I played the Beta for 3 weeks in May/June...and beat it on Legendary with another friend.
> 
> I just can't wait to get it and p00p on their faces...



i personally think the 3rd installment's auto aim is not tweaked as high as halo 2 the hitboxes are alot better


----------



## JC316 (Oct 1, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I haven't played Halo 3 on my Xbox 360 yet (3 more weeks of waiting till I get it back from MS), but I did beat the whole thing at a friend's house, about 6 hours on Legendary.  Online was better than Halo 2 IMO, but yeah, the auto-aim...I liked the Beta a lot, specially when there was no auto-aim because it made the game more challenging, more fun, and people with snipers couldn't just side-snipe and hope to get a kill from auto-aim.
> 
> I can't wait to get Halo 3 when I get my Xbox 360 back...my friends think they're soo good at it since they got a 4 week headstart...they don't know how godly I am.  On Halo 2, their highest level was 26!  I was LMAO when they told me they were a 26 on H2 and they could beat me, when my highest on Halo 2 was 43!  They also said that they could easily beat me on Halo 3 because I've never played it, and I told them how I played the Beta for 3 weeks in May/June...and beat it on Legendary with another friend.
> 
> I just can't wait to get it and p00p on their faces...



How the hell did you manage to beat that thing on legendary in 6 hours? Me and a friend beat it on heroic in 8 hours and we are halo buffs. We constantly owned Halo 1 on legendary, co-op or single player, Halo 2 was impossible for us on legendary due to the damned snipers, but we kicked it's ass on heroic.

I have to admit that single player legendary on halo 3 handed me my ass, ONE freaking plasma pistol shot drops your shields half way!!!! Bruteshot takes them away completely.


----------



## effmaster (Oct 1, 2007)

I think some people may remember this Halo 3 Easter Egg respond if you remember seeing it, hint it involves a password?









Its so funny to hear s****** talk isnt it (oops i just spoiled it)


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 1, 2007)

effmaster said:


> I think some people may remember this Halo 3 Easter Egg respond if you remember seeing it, hint it involves a password?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah its funny when they ask if chief knows the password...aside from anything 360 looks like shit with regular A/V cables...wow i really love my plasma tv now...


----------



## effmaster (Oct 1, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> yeah its funny when they ask if chief knows the password...aside from anything 360 looks like shit with regular A/V cables...wow i really love my plasma tv now...



Well of course it will look shitty when I have it set to 640x480 but have it stretched out approximately from top to bootom of my laptops screen which btw is 1440x900 lol


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 1, 2007)

effmaster said:


> Well of course it will look shitty when I have it set to 640x480 but have it stretched out approximately from top to bootom of my laptops screen which btw is 1440x900 lol



i also mean the colors they look very bland


----------



## effmaster (Oct 1, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i also mean the colors they look very bland



LOL well i wouldnt expect a laptop to have great color compared to PLASMA or even LCD HDTV's

OH and lol I forgot I had the brightness level in the game menus set all the way up to max since i couldnt see on another crappy flat tube tv at my freinds house (yeah yeah I will buy an HDTV soon but it will still be a coupla months before it happens


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 1, 2007)

effmaster said:


> LOL well i wouldnt expect a laptop to have great color compared to PLASMA or even LCD HDTV's
> 
> OH and lol I forgot I had the brightness level in the game menus set all the way up to max since i couldnt see on another crappy flat tube tv at my freinds house (yeah yeah I will buy an HDTV soon but it will still be a coupla months before it happens



well i was more so talking about how it looked closer to a normal television than a lcd or flat panel and i dunno i would think it'd be better looking on a LCD monitor than a Standard TV


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> well i was more so talking about how it looked closer to a normal television than a lcd or flat panel and i dunno i would think it'd be better looking on a LCD monitor than a Standard TV


Actually, putting an SD signal into a hi-res LCD looks like ass. SD on my 32" Samsung LCD HDTV, looks worse than it does on a regular tube SD TV.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 1, 2007)

JC316 said:


> How the hell did you manage to beat that thing on legendary in 6 hours? Me and a friend beat it on heroic in 8 hours and we are halo buffs. We constantly owned Halo 1 on legendary, co-op or single player, Halo 2 was impossible for us on legendary due to the damned snipers, but we kicked it's ass on heroic.
> 
> I have to admit that single player legendary on halo 3 handed me my ass, ONE freaking plasma pistol shot drops your shields half way!!!! Bruteshot takes them away completely.



It didn't take too long...we just played smart.  Both of us had Halo 2 since the first month it came out, and we would always play it everyday.  We got better and better and better...at first for Halo 2, the campaign was a little hard.  Then we just stuck to online a bit and we got good enough that we would play with some Pro Gamers (MLG), then when we would go back to campaign it would be really simple to play it on Legendary.  Also, we played Halo 3 back in May/June during the Beta, and we played it everyday that it was out.  So I think we had a lot of experience playing against hard enemies (whether it's Pros or Legendary)


----------



## JC316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> It didn't take too long...we just played smart.  Both of us had Halo 2 since the first month it came out, and we would always play it everyday.  We got better and better and better...at first for Halo 2, the campaign was a little hard.  Then we just stuck to online a bit and we got good enough that we would play with some Pro Gamers (MLG), then when we would go back to campaign it would be really simple to play it on Legendary.  Also, we played Halo 3 back in May/June during the Beta, and we played it everyday that it was out.  So I think we had a lot of experience playing against hard enemies (whether it's Pros or Legendary)



Ah, that certainly explains it. I remember when Godlike was tough on UT2004, till I got tangled up with some pros.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Still 2 1/2 weeks until I get my Xbox 360 back from MS...the worst time for it to break, and next week is fall break too, so no Halo 3...no Xbox 360. This sucks, oh well, good things come to people who wait (right?).  At least my repaired 360 will get better cooling and won't have RROD anymore. Never heard of anyone getting a 360 with HDMI back tho...

Anyways, have fun with Halo 3.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Still 2 1/2 weeks until I get my Xbox 360 back from MS...the worst time for it to break, and next week is fall break too, so no Halo 3...no Xbox 360. This sucks, oh well, good things come to people who wait (right?).  At least my repaired 360 will get better cooling and won't have RROD anymore. Never heard of anyone getting a 360 with HDMI back tho...
> 
> Anyways, have fun with Halo 3.



Ah, but you will get the new heatsink and if it was fucked up bad enough, you MIGHT just get an HDMI with the 65nm chip onboard .


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 2, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Ah, but you will get the new heatsink and if it was fucked up bad enough, you MIGHT just get an HDMI with the 65nm chip onboard .



Its possible, mine was so fucked that they sent me a brand new (only 1 month old production dated) with a brand new Hitachi 79 DVDROM in it (the drive widely used in the Elite consoles)


----------



## effmaster (Oct 2, 2007)

Has noone else seen the easter egg besides me and join me in death?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2007)

effmaster said:


> Has noone else seen the easter egg besides me and join me in death?


Nope. Couldn't be arsed to look for em yet. Been too busy to play lately, so I haven't even gotten a chance to beat it yet. After I beat it, I'll go back thru and look for them.


----------



## effmaster (Oct 2, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Nope. Couldn't be arsed to look for em yet. Been too busy to play lately, so I haven't even gotten a chance to beat it yet. After I beat it, I'll go back thru and look for them.



just an fyi in case you misunderstood ok.

This is not an easter egg involving a skull. This is a real life easter egg involving something so grand i wont spoil the comic releif involved


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2007)

effmaster said:


> just an fyi in case you misunderstood ok.
> 
> This is not an easter egg involving a skull. This is a real life easter egg involving something so grand i wont spoil the comic releif involved


Either way, it still involves looking for it. So it'll have to wait for now. lol


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 2, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Ah, but you will get the new heatsink and if it was fucked up bad enough, you MIGHT just get an HDMI with the 65nm chip onboard .



I sure hope so...really want HDMI.


----------



## Murasame (Oct 3, 2007)

SYSTEM:
Premium

Gamer Tag:
Currently no tag since last one got locked and I can't make a new one till my 360 gets back from being repaired.

Games Owned:
DOA4
G.R.A.W.
Ninety Nine Nights
Halo 3

Currently Playing:
Halo 3

Current Favorite:
Halo 3
Geometry Wars Retro Evolved

Most Anticipated:
Mass Effect
Last Remnant
Lost Odyssey

Peripherals/Accessories: (Adding a category )
Wireless Controllers 2


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 4, 2007)

*woot PGR4*

PGR4 is out and it is awesome besides the fact that the true game render is not 1080p is only 720 upscaled anyway check dis out 

u can upload screens @ pgrnations . com from your 360 thats how i got these on the pc  ,like forza 2 and halo 3
you can customize your paint scheme somewhat by choosing from a few designs which each consist of 3 colors and you can scale the design on your car






















the weather has a tremendous effect on the game i stared a mp lobby with icy roads in las Vegas , don't ask me how that would be possible and on the first turn everyone went flying into the wall it was awesome


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 4, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> PGR4 is out and it is awesome besides the fact that the true game render is not 1080p is only 720 upscaled anyway check dis out
> 
> u can upload screens @ pgrnations . com from your 360 thats how i got these on the pc  ,like forza 2 and halo 3
> you can customize your paint scheme somewhat by choosing from a few designs which each consist of 3 colors and you can scale the design on your car
> ...



Ive been playing it for nearly 2 days now and its amazing


----------



## Wile E (Oct 4, 2007)

PGR never really impressed me. I've always been a Gran Turismo fan. I like Forza as well. Still need to pick up Forza 2.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 4, 2007)

Murasame said:


> SYSTEM:
> Premium
> 
> Gamer Tag:
> ...



added


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 6, 2007)

Just called Microsoft a little earlier, and they said my 360 would get here 3-5 days, so I'll be gettin Halo 3 this weekend, what makes it sweeter is that I just got 10% off on Video Games on BestBuy through the mail, love it!


----------



## Murasame (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey just wonder what kind of router would you guys suggest for wireless 360 live play? I already got the MS 360 wireless adapter just need to get a router now. I've been looking at a $65 linksys wireless 802.11b/g router. I've heard that since the MS adapter does 802.11a it would be good to get a router to use that. What routers are you all using?

Also heres some background info:
 I have roadrunner broadband 6mbs connection and my 360 will be hooked up to my hdtv in the room behind where the comp is. It'll be about 20 feet away with just a wall separating the 360 and the router.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 6, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Just called Microsoft a little earlier, and they said my 360 would get here 3-5 days, so I'll be gettin Halo 3 this weekend, what makes it sweeter is that I just got 10% off on Video Games on BestBuy through the mail, love it!



Nice


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 6, 2007)

Murasame said:


> Hey just wonder what kind of router would you guys suggest for wireless 360 live play? I already got the MS 360 wireless adapter just need to get a router now. I've been looking at a $65 linksys wireless 802.11b/g router. I've heard that since the MS adapter does 802.11a it would be good to get a router to use that. What routers are you all using?
> 
> Also heres some background info:
> I have roadrunner broadband 6mbs connection and my 360 will be hooked up to my hdtv in the room behind where the comp is. It'll be about 20 feet away with just a wall separating the 360 and the router.



you should get a wireless N type router it has a fatter pipe in it so the stream is quicker its good and is compatible with the 360's wireless adapter


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 6, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> you should get a wireless N type router it has a fatter pipe in it so the stream is quicker its good and is compatible with the 360's wireless adapter



wireless n are a little overpriced. 

you have things to consider.

How far apart is it? and how many walls is it going through?

if it's maybe 200ft and 2 walls then a G router will do fine.

if its more like 300ft with 4 or 5 walls then you would need a n router to get a connection.

I have a D-link DI-524 (802.11g 54mps) and i connect my xbox 360 wirelessly to live with the d-link gaming adaprot and it works great no lagging.

so with all that being said i would suggest the following itemD-link 108mps wireless router


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 6, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> wireless n are a little overpriced.
> 
> you have things to consider.
> 
> ...



True...but i was going towards the approach he might use his system as a media center also and its not really recommended that you use a G type router cause the stream can lag up from your pc to your 360 so if you use a N type it usually has no problems

Granted you are right about the distance and walls, but they arnt that much more money than a good wireless G router 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833162018

80 dollars and i have that one and it works well with 2 of the 3 xbox 360's in my house


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 6, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> True...but i was going towards the approach he might use his system as a media center also and its not really recommended that you use a G type router cause the stream can lag up from your pc to your 360 so if you use a N type it usually has no problems
> 
> Granted you are right about the distance and walls, but they arnt that much more money than a good wireless G router
> 
> ...



maybe so, but N is more than the average user needs. if all he is going to do is xbl, or heck even if he is going to steam a hd video, the G router will do him fine. I work at best buy, selling people routers all day and i advise them not to get a N router unless they need it for the distance. so even if it is like $20, there $20 more money in his pocket. 

not trying to argue with you but i just don't see the need in getting N right now. Plus N isn't even finished. yes they have decided on a standard for wi-fi 2.0, but the rest of the N stuff isn't finished.


edit: i stream mkv videos from my external hdd to my modded xbox with xbmc and it hasn't ever lagged on me. so 108mps should suit him fine


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 6, 2007)

My Xbox 360 gets back from Repair on Tuesday!


----------



## Murasame (Oct 7, 2007)

My 360 will only be 50 feet max from the router and only 1 wall separating it. Just want to know what would give me best results for that. I'll only be using the wireless for my 360 and ps3. Looking to spend $70 on the router.

This is the router I've decided to get:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124010

Though I'm gonna get it from best buy or fry's instead of newegg.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 7, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> My Xbox 360 gets back from Repair on Tuesday!



congrats add me when you get it!


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 7, 2007)

Murasame said:


> My 360 will only be 50 feet max from the router and only 1 wall separating it. Just want to know what would give me best results for that. I'll only be using the wireless for my 360 and ps3. Looking to spend $70 on the router.
> 
> This is the router I've decided to get:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124010
> ...



that'll do it


----------



## effmaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I just beat Halo 3 guys


Though......

That ending made me want to cry


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 7, 2007)

effmaster said:


> I just beat Halo 3 guys
> 
> 
> Though......
> ...



did you let the credits finish? to see the rest of it?


----------



## effmaster (Oct 7, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> did you let the credits finish? to see the rest of it?



NO i was at the part whwere Bungie thanked us for playiing the game and helping them towards their future goal of world domination! 

I got impatient and hit A before the credits even came up

I beat it last night actually though. Tomorrow night im gonna play the last level again and this time I will wait VERY Patiently for the credits to actually show up


----------



## JC316 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah after that last mission, your brain is smoking. Some of that makes the old sphincter tighten up just a bit.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 7, 2007)

effmaster said:


> NO i was at the part whwere Bungie thanked us for playiing the game and helping them towards their future goal of world domination!
> 
> I got impatient and hit A before the credits even came up
> 
> I beat it last night actually though. Tomorrow night im gonna play the last level again and this time I will wait VERY Patiently for the credits to actually show up



lmfao i did the same thing


----------



## JC316 (Oct 7, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> lmfao i did the same thing



Yup, same here, but it was 1 am and I had to drive for 2 hours, so I don't count.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 7, 2007)

no, i just got bored with them and i was like, what the heck and skipped it and hookey said "you didn't watch the end" and i was like "wait, what? there's another ending?"


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 7, 2007)

I just bought Halo 3!  Yeah...now two more days until my 360 gets back...it sucks just looking at the box...and the manual.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 7, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I just bought Halo 3!  Yeah...now two more days until my 360 gets back...it sucks just looking at the box...and the manual.



all good things come to those who wait


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 7, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> all good things come to those who wait



I hope so


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 8, 2007)

interesting videos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13jXbhXZI48
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlSHA2fWVp8


----------



## effmaster (Oct 8, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I hope so



They do trust me.


You will not regret waiting to playing it.

Its well worth the wait imo



BTW on a sidenote is anyone else glad they don't have to play on Legendary in order to get the skulls?  I certainly am


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 8, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> interesting videos
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13jXbhXZI48
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlSHA2fWVp8



Cool 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBEmUjvyTD0

BTW, those videos could be fake.  That drive looks a lot like the rare BenQ drive.  The guy may have just put it in a DVDROM casing to fool us


----------



## effmaster (Oct 8, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Yup, same here, but it was 1 am and I had to drive for 2 hours, so I don't count.



lol thats what time it was when i beat it JC316

Well actually it was 12:30 in the morning though I was bushed and said eff it im going to sleepshadedshu:shadedshu apparently that was a bad move on my part


----------



## JC316 (Oct 8, 2007)

effmaster said:


> lol thats what time it was when i beat it JC316
> 
> Well actually it was 12:30 in the morning though I was bushed and said eff it im going to sleepshadedshu:shadedshu apparently that was a bad move on my part



Mine was around 12:45 that I beat it. Heck we started it at 2PM and stopped only for dinner.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 8, 2007)

effmaster said:


> They do trust me.
> 
> 
> You will not regret waiting to playing it.
> ...



I guess...but Legendary isn't that hard.  Tried it yet?


----------



## JC316 (Oct 8, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I guess...but Legendary isn't that hard.  Tried it yet?



On single player, I have. It's too freaking hard for me. One plasma pistol bolt drops your shields half way.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyways, if I beat Halo 3 on Legendary, will it give me the achievements for Normal and Heroic as well, or just Legendary?  Because I plan on going straight to Legendary when I get my 360 back tomorrow.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 8, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Anyways, if I beat Halo 3 on Legendary, will it give me the achievements for Normal and Heroic as well, or just Legendary?  Because I plan on going straight to Legendary when I get my 360 back tomorrow.



you get the achievements for all of them


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> you get the achievements for all of them



Alright, thanks...everything goes by so slow when you're waiting for something...like a 360.  I'd be so pissed tho if it broke again.

Btw, was there an Xbox Live Dashboard Update recently?

Almost been a day since anyone's posted here (not really, but I'm used to people posting here more often)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2007)

Should I buy a Nyko Intercooler to help cool my Xbox 360?  I know the Original Intercoolers were crap, but the new "Intercooler EX", from what I heard, perform great.  They're still loud like the original, but they're much more stable, and they have a metal connector, so the plastic doesn't melt anymore.  Also, on the original Intercooler, the voltage can drop from 12v to 10v, but with the new Intercooler there's no voltage drops at all.  

Should I pick one up?  I heard they're amazing and, I don't want to wait 3 weeks again to send it to MS.


----------



## Murasame (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok got my linksys router and have it set up. I can browse the web on my psp now, but I have one problem. On the 9th step of setup from the disk that came with the router it says to configure cable or DHCP settings. Then there is a drop down list consisting of: DHCP, PPPOE, Static IP, PPTP, L2TP and TELSTRA. I have no idea which to choose to configure. Can anyone tell me how to find out which of those choices I have? I have road runner broadband cable 6mb conncetion. I can't check if my xbox connects right now cause its at the service center being repaired. I should be getting it back this week.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2007)

Murasame said:


> Ok got my linksys router and have it set up. I can browse the web on my psp now, but I have one problem. On the 9th step of setup from the disk that came with the router it says to configure cable or DHCP settings. Then there is a drop down list consisting of: DHCP, PPPOE, Static IP, PPTP, L2TP and TELSTRA. I have no idea which to choose to configure. Can anyone tell me how to find out which of those choices I have? I have road runner broadband cable 6mb conncetion. I can't check if my xbox connects right now cause its at the service center being repaired. I should be getting it back this week.



For my router (which is D-Link, not Lynksis), I just left everything at automatic/blank.  I have Cox, not Roadrunner, but on Cox's website, they said to leave anything at automatic, and if there's any problem, then call Tech Support to get the needed info. But so far no problems with it left at automatic/blank.

If I were you, I would just leave it blank, or automatic, unless you can't access the internet or are having connection problems. Maybe check Roadrunner's Website too.

Anyways, do you know for sure that your Xbox 360 will get here this week? I checked my tracking number... I should be getting mine tomorrow, and I'll pick up the Nyko Intercooler EX as well.


----------



## Murasame (Oct 9, 2007)

Well stage 9 in setup is right after it checks my systems settings and it does have a warning before proceeding that if I'm confused to leave it as is. So I just left it DHCP. MS got my 360 on the 5th and according to the 515page thread on the xbox.com forums it usually takes 7 days for the repair. So on the 10 my 360 should be on its way back to me. Then I can finally start playing some halo3.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2007)

Murasame said:


> Well stage 9 in setup is right after it checks my systems settings and it does have a warning before proceeding that if I'm confused to leave it as is. So I just left it DHCP. MS got my 360 on the 5th and according to the 515page thread on the xbox.com forums it usually takes 7 days for the repair. So on the 10 my 360 should be on its way back to me. Then I can finally start playing some halo3.



You should call Tech Support and ask for the tracking number...really helpful when you want to know the status w/ out calling a CSR.

I'm so excited for tomorrow...


----------



## Murasame (Oct 9, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> You should call Tech Support and ask for the tracking number...really helpful when you want to know the status w/ out calling a CSR.
> 
> I'm so excited for tomorrow...



You don't need to call them to get tracking status. All you have to do is go to UPS website and select track by reference. Use the reference number given to you and it will show the package on its way to you when its shipped back. I learned that from that long ass thread at the xbox.com site.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2007)

Murasame said:


> You don't need to call them to get tracking status. All you have to do is go to UPS website and select track by reference. Use the reference number given to you and it will show the package on its way to you when its shipped back. I learned that from that long ass thread at the xbox.com site.



I just read that right now!  Lol...so is yours coming this week for sure?  I just don't want UPS to come to my house while I'm asleep because they require a signature...


----------



## Murasame (Oct 9, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I just read that right now!  Lol...so is yours coming this week for sure?  I just don't want UPS to come to my house while I'm asleep because they require a signature...



Well it takes 7 days to fix and ship back and mine got to them on the 3rd. So the 10 or earlier it ships back to me. 3 days to get back and it should be here saturday if it ships back on the 10th.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, I'm still waiting for my Xbox 360, but I have an idea if my Xbox 360 breaks again.  

If it does break again (which I hope it doesn't), then I'll send it in to MS and hopefully I'll get a working console. When I get the working console back, then I'll just trade it in to GameStop for $170, then I'll add $180 and get another Xbox 360, but this time around it should have a better heatsink/clamp and HDMI.  So I should have a working Xbox 360 that shouldn't break anymore.

Anyways, hope it doesn't come through to that, and hopefully the one I receive today will work great...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 9, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Well, I'm still waiting for my Xbox 360, but I have an idea if my Xbox 360 breaks again.
> 
> If it does break again (which I hope it doesn't), then I'll send it in to MS and hopefully I'll get a working console. When I get the working console back, then I'll just trade it in to GameStop for $170, then I'll add $180 and get another Xbox 360, but this time around it should have a better heatsink/clamp and HDMI.  So I should have a working Xbox 360 that shouldn't break anymore.
> 
> Anyways, hope it doesn't come through to that, and hopefully the one I receive today will work great...



Im sure your repaired system will be fine.  I bet they will fit the new heatsink in it or better still send you a brand new system (like they did to me) with the new heatsink design


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Im sure your repaired system will be fine.  I bet they will fit the new heatsink in it or better still send you a brand new system (like they did to me) with the new heatsink design



They sent you a new system?!? Wow...did you have to ask for it or anything?  If this breaks again, I'm going to ask if I could get a brand new system, maybe have them give me a Wireless Headset and PGR...hmm...but did you have to ask for a new Xbox 360 at all?


----------



## Murasame (Oct 9, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Well, I'm still waiting for my Xbox 360, but I have an idea if my Xbox 360 breaks again.
> 
> If it does break again (which I hope it doesn't), then I'll send it in to MS and hopefully I'll get a working console. When I get the working console back, then I'll just trade it in to GameStop for $170, then I'll add $180 and get another Xbox 360, but this time around it should have a better heatsink/clamp and HDMI.  So I should have a working Xbox 360 that shouldn't break anymore.
> 
> Anyways, hope it doesn't come through to that, and hopefully the one I receive today will work great...



Not needed. All 360's sent to repair center get the new heatsink. Thats what they do when repairing it. Also if your 360 was messed up bad enough it will come back with a whole new MB and maybe the hdmi one. Many ppl have sent in there pro's to the repair center and received it back with the hdmi port.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2007)

Murasame said:


> Not needed. All 360's sent to repair center get the new heatsink. Thats what they do when repairing it. Also if your 360 was messed up bad enough it will come back with a whole new MB and maybe the hdmi one. Many ppl have sent in there pro's to the repair center and received it back with the hdmi port.



I'm not so sure...on the Xbox Forums there are many people on their 5th/6th Xbox 360 because they kept receiving a faulty one...I just hope mine doesn't break down.

Also Hookey...you have XBL right?  I need someone to play Co-op with when my Xbox 360 gets here...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 9, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> They sent you a new system?!? Wow...did you have to ask for it or anything?  If this breaks again, I'm going to ask if I could get a brand new system, maybe have them give me a Wireless Headset and PGR...hmm...but did you have to ask for a new Xbox 360 at all?



No m8, mine was beyond repair so it seems, so they had to send me a new one lol.  It wasnt retail boxed 'sealed', but it was clearly a new system because they gave me a note stating so and the manufacture date on it was from the previous month (August 2007 I think) 

TBH, I then swapped the new one with a m8 for an old one, as a new model was no good to me 

PS: I dont have XBL atm, but Im thinking about getting it as it looks great


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 9, 2007)

Murasame said:


> Not needed. All 360's sent to repair center get the new heatsink. Thats what they do when repairing it.



Actually thats not true m8, Ive had a few back that didnt need the heatsink mod applied to them (ie the DVDROM was faulty)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> No m8, mine was beyond repair so it seems, so they had to send me a new one lol.  It wasnt retail boxed 'sealed', but it was clearly a new system because they gave me a note stating so and the manufacture date on it was from the previous month (August 2007 I think)
> 
> TBH, I then swapped the new one with a m8 for an old one, as a new one was no good to me



Why did you swap it?

I was reading on Xbox Forums..and someone just asked the CSR's Supervisor for a new one and they got a new one...as well as accessories.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 9, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Why did you swap it?



I swapped it because it had the new 'Hitachi 79' drive in it 



Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I was reading on Xbox Forums..and someone just asked the CSR's Supervisor for a new one and they got a new one...as well as accessories.



Sweet!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> I swapped it because it had the new 'Hitachi 79' drive in it



Ah...lol.  What should I check when I get my Xbox 360 back?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 9, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Ah...lol.  What should I check when I get my Xbox 360 back?



Do you run yours standard or flashed?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Do you run yours standard or flashed?



Standard...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 9, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Standard...



You have to open your system to determine what drive you have   But if you run yours standard, I dont see the need to know


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2007)

Never mind, I found this:

http://www.llamma.com/xbox360/Xbox_360_DVD_Drive_Comparison.htm


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 9, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Never mind, I found this:
> 
> http://www.llamma.com/xbox360/Xbox_360_DVD_Drive_Comparison.htm



I could have told you about that m8   But you have to open the unit to know what model number you have (ie Hitachi 78fk, Hitachi 79, Samsung ms25, Samsung ms28 etc)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> I could have told you about that m8   But you have to open the unit to know what model number you have (ie Hitachi 78fk, Hitachi 79, Samsung ms25, Samsung ms28 etc)



Oh ok.  I'm going to buy a Nyko Intercooler a little later when I get my Xbox 360...everything goes by so slow when you're waiting.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 9, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Oh ok.  I'm going to buy a Nyko Intercooler a little later when I get my Xbox 360...everything goes by so slow when you're waiting.



The Intercoolers arent that good m8.  A lot of systems have died due to the intercooler as it 'piggybacks' off your 360's PSU  (and they are really noisey too!)


----------



## Taz100420 (Oct 9, 2007)

I heard the intercooler was bad for the PSU.....
EDIT: Hookey beat me to it by a minute lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 9, 2007)

Taz100420 said:


> I heard the intercooler was bad for the PSU.....
> EDIT: Hookey beat me to it by a minute lol



LOL  you heard correctly m8


----------



## Taz100420 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats why I held off buyin one and put a fan on the tall heatsink and applied my own thermal paste as the old stuff ran down the PCB. It was a pain to clean off.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> The Intercoolers arent that good m8.  A lot of systems have died due to the intercooler as it 'piggybacks' off your 360's PSU  (and they are really noisey too!)



Yeah that was the original Intercooler tho.  The Intercooler EX I heard was improved, it is metal now instead of the crappy plastic so it would melt.  It also got the clips so it's secure...I heard good stuff about the EX, but bad about the original thats why I was going to buy the EX.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 9, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Yeah that was the original Intercooler tho.  The Intercooler EX I heard was improved, it is metal now instead of the crappy plastic so it would melt.  It also got the clips so it's secure...I heard good stuff about the EX, but bad about the original thats why I was going to buy the EX.



Cool, but does it still piggyback off the 360s PSU or does it actually have its own power supply


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Cool, but does it still piggyback off the 360s PSU or does it actually have its own power supply



It still goes off of the 360 PSU, but it should be a lot safer now...I haven't heard many complaints about the EX model, at least not about it burning the back.


----------



## Murasame (Oct 9, 2007)

You should water cool it. I was searching for the article of that first guy who water cooled his and wow there are so many water cooled 360's out there. Some are even fully internal.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 9, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> It still goes off of the 360 PSU, but it should be a lot safer now...I haven't heard many complaints about the EX model, at least not about it burning the back.



Well that does sound better to me.  But lets look at this another way.  If the 360 needed additional cooling, why hasnt Microsoft released an officially licensed product and made some extra cash out of us?  

The 360 did have an overheating issue, but that has been addressed (hence the 3 year warranty for 3 red light errors)  So any newly manufactured system (or recently repaired system) should be free from the overheating issue 

Save your cash m8 

PS: apart from watercooling, the best additional cooling method Ive seen is the addition of an internal fan (I will try to find the pics m8)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, I guess you're right but I just don't want my Xbox 360 to brick again and me having to wait like 3-4 weeks.  It's a pain when everyone is playing Halo 3, and you have the game and all you can do is look at the box.


----------



## Murasame (Oct 9, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Yeah, I guess you're right but I just don't want my Xbox 360 to brick again and me having to wait like 3-4 weeks.  It's a pain when everyone is playing Halo 3, and you have the game and all you can do is look at the box.



Yeah it does suck. I called today to check my 360's status and got some chick CSR. I don't think she was even really working. I could hear very loud ppl in the background playing halo3. First time I called the CSR told me call back in a few days and my 360 would be ready. I called today and the chick told me to wait another 5-6day before calling again. I'm not sure if she was just trying to get me off the phone or if she was serious. Its already been 6 days. Its not supposed to take 12 to fix. I'm really hoping she was just bs'ing me to go play halo3.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow...oh well...there's a chance that they actually "fixed" yours instead of giving you a refurbished.

Would this be better than an Intercooler:

http://www.gamestop.com/product.asp?product%5Fid=802686

Doesn't run off PSU, through USB.


----------



## Murasame (Oct 9, 2007)

I personally don't like pelican at all. All the other crap from them I bought in the past was....well.......crap! Also if it runs off the back ups and covers the entire back part you would not be able to mount the 360 wireless adapter. Not sure if you would, but if so thats something to think about. I'd say read as many user reviews as possible. Better yet see if there are any threads about these coolers on the xbox forums.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2007)

Murasame said:


> I personally don't like pelican at all. All the other crap from them I bought in the past was....well.......crap! Also if it runs off the back ups and covers the entire back part you would not be able to mount the 360 wireless adapter. Not sure if you would, but if so thats something to think about. I'd say read as many user reviews as possible. Better yet see if there are any threads about these coolers on the xbox forums.



I never use a Wireless Adapter because in my room I have a wired connection, but if I play in the living room I have a computer there where I can bridge the connection and play wireless anyway. I guess I'll read more reviews...but the few that I read are good so far tho.

EDIT: There are slots where you can put the Wireless Adapter...so it works with it.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2007)

Hookey...did I tell you that the Customer Service and Repairs are better in Europe than they are here in US...it's crap here.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 10, 2007)

I got my Xbox 360! And guess what?  RROD!!!  Aghhh...















Just kidding...it actually works fine.  Seems to be in great condition and all, I got the new BenQ drive too, pretty quiet.  Anyways, back to Halo 3.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 10, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I got my Xbox 360! And guess what?  RROD!!!  Aghhh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOOOOOOO congrats


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah...Halo 3 is fun!  I finished 4 of the 9 chapters so far...really easy (played on Normal first).  Then I played a couple chapters on Legendary.  It's not too hard, but you have to play smart and not rush.  A lot better/easier in Co-op...


----------



## Wile E (Oct 10, 2007)

For those intercoolers, you could buy one, and mod it to use it's own wall wart.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 10, 2007)

Wile E said:


> For those intercoolers, you could buy one, and mod it to use it's own wall wart.



i did that. it's loud but helps the 360 a ton! well worth the mod imo (took me like 15min)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 10, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I got my Xbox 360! And guess what?  RROD!!!  Aghhh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL, you had me going for a moment then 

BenQ drive, no flashing for you then lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 10, 2007)

Ive been playing Half Life 2 on the 360 today guys and it looks every bit as good as the PC version 

I still dont know if I should wait and play Episode 2 on the PC or just play it now on the 360


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 10, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Ive been playing Half Life 2 on the 360 today guys and it looks every bit as good as the PC version
> 
> I still dont know if I should wait and play Episode 2 on the PC or just play it now on the 360



apparently episode 2 is the best of the 3 graphically and what not


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 10, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> apparently episode 2 is the best of the 3 graphically and what not



Cool, I think I will start it tonight


----------



## v-zero (Oct 10, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Ive been playing Half Life 2 on the 360 today guys and it looks every bit as good as the PC version



You'd bloody well hope so considering HL2 plays extremely well on systems made of string and mud.

Also, does it run in 1080p?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 11, 2007)

v-zero said:


> You'd bloody well hope so considering HL2 plays extremely well on systems made of string and mud.
> 
> Also, does it run in 1080p?



All games run in 1080p, but only a few run natively...not so sure if The Orange Box is Native or not.


----------



## effmaster (Oct 11, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> All games run in 1080p, but only a few run natively...not so sure if The Orange Box is Native or not.



Halo 3's native resolution is 1152x640 is it not

After all 1080p isnt everything you would hope it to be.

Im quite sure that it will have one of its native resolutions as 1080p for PC of course, though even im not to sure about the console versions native resolution


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 11, 2007)

Get XBL yet?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 11, 2007)

v-zero said:


> You'd bloody well hope so considering HL2 plays extremely well on systems made of string and mud.
> 
> Also, does it run in 1080p?



My TV doesnt support 1080p, so I dont know, but it looks great in 1080i


----------



## Murasame (Oct 11, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> My TV doesnt support 1080p, so I dont know, but it looks great in 1080i



You should see how it looks in 720p. Since 1080i is just interlaced 540p. 

Ok so I called again yesterday about my 360 and a different guy again told me to try calling back in 2 weeks. I just checked ups with my ref # right now and it says billing information received. Which I believe means its shipping soon. So I've come to the conclusion that the CSR's tell you to call back 1 or 2 weeks later in hopes that you receive  your console before then. That way it looks like they fixed it ahead of schedule.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 11, 2007)

Murasame said:


> You should see how it looks in 720p. Since 1080i is just interlaced 540p.
> 
> Ok so I called again yesterday about my 360 and a different guy again told me to try calling back in 2 weeks. I just checked ups with my ref # right now and it says billing information received. Which I believe means its shipping soon. So I've come to the conclusion that the CSR's tell you to call back 1 or 2 weeks later in hopes that you receive  your console before then. That way it looks like they fixed it ahead of schedule.



Still a higher resolution though...IMO I think 1080i looks better than 720p, but when playing games or watching fast-paced movies, then I would go for 720p.   When I play with my 32" or 48" HDTV's, I use 1080i, but when I play on my 50" HDTV, I use 1080p.


----------



## Murasame (Oct 12, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Still a higher resolution though...IMO I think 1080i looks better than 720p, but when playing games or watching fast-paced movies, then I would go for 720p.   When I play with my 32" or 48" HDTV's, I use 1080i, but when I play on my 50" HDTV, I use 1080p.



When playing Lost planet on my 40" HDTV 720p looked better than 1080i. I need to get a vga  cable for my 360 or hope its was broken enough for them to give me the new MB with the hdmi port so I can do 1080p with it. Also my 360 finally shipped out. According to ups its scheduled delivery is the 16th. Finally some halo 3 action.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 12, 2007)

Is it just me or is Halo 3 a little too easy?  I mean there are kids out there that are level 35+, and they're garbage...and I haven't even had the game for a week yet (only 3 days!)...only level 10...and these 35+ kids are getting raped.  A lot easier than Halo 2...but still better... 

65 Games played, won 56 of them.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 12, 2007)

anyone playing PGR 4 im looking for a challenge


----------



## Murasame (Oct 12, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Is it just me or is Halo 3 a little too easy?  I mean there are kids out there that are level 35+, and they're garbage...and I haven't even had the game for a week yet (only 3 days!)...only level 10...and these 35+ kids are getting raped.  A lot easier than Halo 2...but still better...
> 
> 65 Games played, won 56 of them.



Well 35 isn't all that really. Plus you have a very good record. There are only 2 lvl 50's so far in all of halo 3. Atleast according to the bungie.net forums. One of them is already a 2nd grade general. The system now is better than it was during halo 2.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 13, 2007)

Murasame said:


> Well 35 isn't all that really. Plus you have a very good record. There are only 2 lvl 50's so far in all of halo 3. Atleast according to the bungie.net forums. One of them is already a 2nd grade general. The system now is better than it was during halo 2.



Still tho...too easy...maybe it's because I play with Pros too much?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 14, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Still tho...too easy...maybe it's because I play with Pros too much?



Yep, your too 1337


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 14, 2007)

Woo! 32 in Team Slayer and 31 in Team Doubles!  Lieutenant Grade 2!  Not bad for having the game for only 5 days...hehe

Did any of you guys get all 13 skulls? Or all 7 Terminals?


----------



## effmaster (Oct 15, 2007)

NO but those terminals are very weird are they not? 
its very secretive about what they say at times

Also im a sergeant after 2 days on xbox live me and cjoice played some Halo 3 multiplayer on xbox live friday night and I kicked his ass.

I swear Halo 3 multiplayer does seem a little easy to me.  Though that may have to do with the fact that i was playing COD2 on PC online for a couple of months beforehand and even though I sucked there somewhat ( i blame low framerates) i was decent and I would always let people know I was there. So yeah if you played some online multiplayer on PC this should be real fun for those people on xbox live

I will be back online shortly though got some more issues to work out now that I cant use my 50 ft ethernet cable 9my parents werre gon for a little while so I had the house to myself and I took advantage of that)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 15, 2007)

It is easy isn't it?  I just helped my friend yesterday get his Level 48!  2 away from the highest level possible...

I just wanted to know about the skulls or the terminals...I already have all 13 Skulls/7 Terminals, but I wanted to know if anyone here got it all too.

So far my record is:
*109 Matchmaking Games
98 Wins
11 Losses*

Woot! My winning percentage is 90%! Yeah...


----------



## effmaster (Oct 15, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> It is easy isn't it?  I just helped my friend yesterday get his Level 48!  2 away from the highest level possible...
> 
> I just wanted to know about the skulls or the terminals...I already have all 13 Skulls/7 Terminals, but I wanted to know if anyone here got it all too.
> 
> ...



wow 7 terminals I only saw maybe 3 total terminals in the game ha ha i need to replay campaign when I get the time too right now im back to having router issues soon though this will be fixed


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 15, 2007)

What's wrong w/ ur router anyway?


----------



## effmaster (Oct 15, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> What's wrong w/ ur router anyway?



The main router we have hooked up to our house wont recognize it it has something to do with the fact that we have a closed network I think, I still need to get with my parents about this


----------



## Murasame (Oct 18, 2007)

Man Halo 3 multiplayer is fun. Though I'm saddened the most enjoyable setting of 16player ffa isn't an option. Also holy hell these multiplayer achievements are gonna take a while to get. 

On another note my rear usb port does not seem to be working anymore for my wireless adapter. Earlier today power went out for a sec and ever since then my rear usb port doesn't work. I connect my MS adapter and it lights up red, but never goes green. When I test the connection it tells me adapter dissconected.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 24, 2007)

Let me join. 360 Currently getting repaired. But add me anyway.

SYSTEM 

 Premium (Not a launch system but sill died)

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

2x Wireless controller, Headset,2x Rechargeable battery packs, 20GB HDD, Standard Composite cables.

LIVE GAMER TAG:
x2mA mPn

GAMES OWNED:

GOW
Far Cry
Rainbow Six Vegas
Prey

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

Nothing, my 360 is died.



CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:

GOW

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

Halo 3
GTA IV
Resident Evil 5
Kane & Lynch: Dead Men
DMC4
Mass Effect


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 26, 2007)

CDdude55 said:


> Let me join. 360 Currently getting repaired. But add me anyway.
> 
> SYSTEM
> 
> ...



Ive justed added you to the members list m8


----------



## g30rg1e (Oct 26, 2007)

fifa '07 core bundle from comet with the premium accesorries from a previous 360 bundle......     R.I.P


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 28, 2007)

*xbox360 comoatible router?*

xbox360 compatible router? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

im looking for a cheap or reasonable price xbox360 live compatible router. does anyone know which one i should get i have a linksys befsr41 v4 and i have tons of issues with it. i need one that works with xbox live? i need a wired one i dont have the wireless setup


----------



## Wile E (Oct 28, 2007)

amd64skater said:


> xbox360 compatible router?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> im looking for a cheap or reasonable price xbox360 live compatible router. does anyone know which one i should get i have a linksys befsr41 v4 and i have tons of issues with it. i need one that works with xbox live? i need a wired one i dont have the wireless setup


Any router that has UPnP will work. I have ZyXel X-550 router, and it works great.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 28, 2007)

SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):

Premium

LIVE GAMER TAG:
Phenomx64

GAMES OWNED:

Burnout
Halo3
GoW
HMBM
Sonic the Hedgehog

CURRENTLY PLAYING:
Burnout

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:

GoW
Burnout 
Halo 3

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)
GTA IV
Assassins Creed


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 28, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):
> 
> Premium
> 
> ...



Ive just added you to the members list m8


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 28, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Ive just added you to the members list m8



Nice. Thanks. 

Thats the second time I have come in a group as number 26.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 31, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Nice. Thanks.
> 
> Thats the second time I have come in a group as number 26.



Its an omen


----------



## effmaster (Oct 31, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Its an omen



I personally think its Voodoo at work


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 1, 2007)

Still playing Halo 3?


----------



## effmaster (Nov 1, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Still playing Halo 3?



Yes what is your exact gamertag AZN? Including any capital and lowercase letters.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 1, 2007)

my xbl subscription ended but hopefully i can get a 3 month in like 2 weeks.


----------



## computer (Nov 1, 2007)

*Xbox Owners Club*

SYTEM:
Premium

Gamer Tag:
Nintend0 64- newest account(3 other accounts) 

Games Owned:
All of the retail games

Currently Playing:
Halo 3

Current Favorite:
Orangebox

Most Anticipated:
Assassins Creed

Peripherals/Accessories: 
HD DVD Player
3 Wireless
1 Wired Controller
2 remotes
Cooling Fan
VGA cable
3 faceplates
and alot more....


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 1, 2007)

Just got my 360 elite w00t. Still no games yet, although I have been borrowing my buddies games as both of his 360 premiums died on him. So I got halo3, GH2, crackdown, Chrome Hounds, and Saints row. 

XBL Gamertag KennyT772


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 1, 2007)

Here it is, my gamertag on Bungie.net:

http://www.bungie.net/Stats/Halo3/Default.aspx?player=II%20AzN%20PiN0Y%20II

This weekend I'm gonna try to get my Level 50 in both Team Slayer and Team Doubles...so close at Level 44...

Are you guys getting bored of Halo 3 yet?


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey do you guys know how to transfer mp3's from my pc to my 360? I cant seem to find a way to get them on there.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 2, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Hey do you guys know how to transfer mp3's from my pc to my 360? I cant seem to find a way to get them on there.



I don't think you can transfer MP3's from PC to 360, you can only hook them up together with an Ethernet, and stream from PC to 360.  The only way to get music on the 360 is to burn from the CD which sucks.  But you can still hook up your iPod or any other MP3 by USB and play from the device, just not transfer.


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyone know if it can read mp3 cds?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 2, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Anyone know if it can read mp3 cds?



It should be, I'm not too sure tho, the best thing to do would be to put it in and try. 

How's that Elite going btw? You happy you got it over the Premium?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 4, 2007)

Anyone interested in this?: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=43684


----------



## TSX420J (Nov 4, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Anyone interested in this?: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=43684



Looks cool in green.. I have seen some videos on youtube or something about it not being better than the stock one.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 4, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> Looks cool in green.. I have seen some videos on youtube or something about it not being better than the stock one.



if thats the talismoon whisper fan, then yes, it does help

http://www.mod-chip.com/en/xbox_360_whisper_fan.php


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 4, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Anyone know if it can read mp3 cds?



My original Xbox could. Didnt like to most times, but it did. Im pretty sure the 360 can.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 5, 2007)

i would use a cd rw as you can delete the stuff off of it and then use it to transfer more music i think that they should update the console and allow at least pc to 360 music and video transfer as i can see how ipod and mp3 players might require drivers for transfer

also i have found out that my xbox 360 can be recognised by my pc but i cant connect to it because the 360 is plugged directly into the router and the pc is on wireless it says that it wont work if a router is involved


----------



## Wile E (Nov 6, 2007)

kieran_fletch said:


> i would use a cd rw as you can delete the stuff off of it and then use it to transfer more music i think that they should update the console and allow at least pc to 360 music and video transfer as i can see how ipod and mp3 players might require drivers for transfer
> 
> also i have found out that my xbox 360 can be recognised by my pc but i cant connect to it because the 360 is plugged directly into the router and the pc is on wireless it says that it wont work if a router is involved


Mine works fine with a router. Double check all of your network settings on your PC, router and 360.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 9, 2007)

I just got my 360 back from repair!. So anyone can add me to there friend list. I also just bought Halo 3.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 12, 2007)

CDdude55 said:


> I just got my 360 back from repair!. So anyone can add me to there friend list. I also just bought Halo 3.



Cool


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 12, 2007)

Have any of you guys played Call of Duty 4 yet? Is it great?


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 12, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> It should be, I'm not too sure tho, the best thing to do would be to put it in and try.
> 
> How's that Elite going btw? You happy you got it over the Premium?



Hard drive space is so nice. Within the first week I had over 30gb of demo's and videos. Also it does run quieter than the premiums I've played, even after extended periods of gaming the fans are never as loud at the premiums, and it kicks out the same amount of heat. I did buy the intercooler for it, and a play and charge NiMH battery pack. 

So far I have the intercooler (rev2 with a better mounting system, power socket, and wifi adapter compatability) play and charge batt pack, Armored Core 4 (amazing game). 

The rest of the games I've been playing are my buddy's as both of his premiums are out for repair. Chrome Hounds and Halo3 mainly. Also my neighbor's (who im really close with) just got a new sharp 46" lcd with 3x hdmi ports. Halo3 at 1080p looks so nice.

By the way my gamertag is KennyT772


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 12, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Halo3 at 1080p looks so nice.



       

bungie cut corners and they game only runs at 1138x640



> A person on the Beyond3D forums tested various games, and found that some 360 games don't even run at 720p, and are instead upscaled to it. Halo 3 and Perfect Dark Zero, for example, run at 640p, while PGR3 and Tomb Raider run at a measly 600p.
> 
> It has also been noted that it runs at 1138x640 with only Bilinear filtering, no Anti Aliasing, and gets roughly 30 frames per second average.
> 
> ...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 12, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Have any of you guys played Call of Duty 4 yet? Is it great?



Its awesome!!!!  And dont even get me started about Assassins Creed


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 12, 2007)

I went to GameCrazy today, I was about to trade in TC Rainbow Six: Vegas (for only $11.50, which sucks) and they were all out of Call of Duty 4! I'm so pissed, but I'ma check again in a few days.  I'll probably play Call of Duty 2 again since I just finished watching Saving Private Ryan! Amazing Movie!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 12, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I just finished watching Saving Private Ryan! Amazing Movie!



I agree 110%

You wont regret purchasing COD4 m8!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 13, 2007)

I better not regret it or else I'll blame you!  I love Halo 3, but I'm starting to like realistic FPS like the CoD series more and more.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 13, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I better not regret it or else I'll blame you!  I love Halo 3, but I'm starting to like realistic FPS like the CoD series more and more.



I will take full responsibility m8!  BUT, I want you to write 100 times "Hookey is the man!" laugh once youve played it and admit I was right about it being


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 13, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> bungie cut corners and they game only runs at 1138x640



I'll put it this way, when at 480p vs the faked 1080p, I'd still take faked over 480p.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 13, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> I will take full responsibility m8!  BUT, I want you to write 100 times "Hookey is the man!" laugh once youve played it and admit I was right about it being



I never said you were wrong though, I just said it better be good or else...so I don't have to write anything (btw, it'll take 2 secs to type that...called copy/paste)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 18, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I never said you were wrong though, I just said it better be good or else...so I don't have to write anything (btw, it'll take 2 secs to type that...called copy/paste)



LOL, im just glad you like it m8


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 18, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, im just glad you like it m8



Yup, it's so fun, it's amazing.  Waay better than Halo 3 IMO (Halo 3 is too easy and boring)


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 18, 2007)

Any of you guys play armored core 4?


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 18, 2007)

SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):

Elite

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

2 (1blk 1 wht) wireless controllers, 2 Play and Charge kits (1blk 2wht), Black headset, Intercooler EX Black.
Hooked up to a 21" TV/VCR Combo and Logitech X-540 Surround Sound. 

LIVE GAMER TAG:
KennyT772

GAMES OWNED:

Halo3
Armored Core 4

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

Halo3
Armored Core 4
Guitar Hero II
Chrome Hounds

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:

Guitar Hero II

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

Guitar Hero III
A few others


By the way guys, any thing plugged into the 360 runs off the power supply. Doesn't matter if the inter cooler runs off the 360's psu or not, they built it to handle load. The fans in mine are .12a or 1.4w each. If your telling me 4.32w makes a significant difference you are on crack.


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 19, 2007)

has anyone messed with the extender part of there 360 and if u have how in the heck do u do it? my pc doesnt seem to find my 360 at all


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't have media center to try it .


----------



## effmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

Which picture should I have as my primary picture when someone looks up my name on bungie.net?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 20, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):
> 
> Elite
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard m8


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 20, 2007)

@ effmaster: use picture 3 m8, that looks awesome....actually Im going to steal it


----------



## Wile E (Nov 20, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> @ effmaster: use picture 3 m8, that looks awesome....actually Im going to steal it


Seconded (on both counts. lol)


----------



## effmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> @ effmaster: use picture 3 m8, that looks awesome....actually Im going to steal it



Are you sure the first pic i named save camelot isnt worth it?  And I can't seem to figure out how to set any picture as my set picture for when you look up my name on bungie.net I thought I had done it before but I can't seem to remember now


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 20, 2007)

effmaster said:


> Are you sure the first pic i named save camelot isnt worth it?  And I can't seem to figure out how to set any picture as my set picture for when you look up my name on bungie.net I thought I had done it before but I can't seem to remember now



TBH, all of those are quality stills   I just prefer the 3rd one


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 20, 2007)

I want to show you a picture effmaster, I'll probably set it up later, then I'll repost here and tell you to check it online.  2 Headshots, 1 bullet...yeah.

But I haven't played Halo 3 in a while though, as you could see. Call of Duty 4 is soo much better than Halo 3, if I didn't have money for it, I probably would have traded in Halo 3 for Call of Duty 4.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 23, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Any of you guys play armored core 4?



Ive got it but I havent played it yet


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh wow...It's a good game. A lot like Chrome Hounds if you played that, but much more fast paced and skilled. Oh and its you vs all most of the time.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 24, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I want to show you a picture effmaster, I'll probably set it up later, then I'll repost here and tell you to check it online.  2 Headshots, 1 bullet...yeah.
> 
> But I haven't played Halo 3 in a while though, as you could see. Call of Duty 4 is soo much better than Halo 3, if I didn't have money for it, I probably would have traded in Halo 3 for Call of Duty 4.


Where's our "2 Birds, 1 stone" pic?


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 24, 2007)

Just beat Halo3 on legendary eariler tonight. Mother F***ing Flood!!!


----------



## JC316 (Nov 24, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Just beat Halo3 on legendary eariler tonight. Mother F***ing Flood!!!



Damn, you are good. I got my ass handed to me so many times that I quit. I bet the flood are INSANE.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 24, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Oh wow...It's a good game. A lot like Chrome Hounds if you played that, but much more fast paced and skilled. Oh and its you vs all most of the time.



Cool, I liked Chrome Hounds.  I will have to have a go of it l8r 

ATM, Im playing NFS ProStreet, Assassins Creed & Blacksite.  After Ive completed Assassins Creed I think I will start on Kane & Lynch: Dead Men or Mass Effect 

Theres just too many good games out atm


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 24, 2007)

JC316 said:
			
		

> Damn, you are good. I got my ass handed to me so many times that I quit. I bet the flood are INSANE.



Eh you just have to take it very slow, and mostly snipe. The flood parts are the hardest by far, and you get no where without being able to grenade stick 90% of the time and headshot with every gun. Otherwise brutes take 3 clips to kill. 

Now I just need to find every skull, all the terminals, and get 15k on each level.


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey everyone add me to your buddys, I need some guys to frag!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 27, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Where's our "2 Birds, 1 stone" pic?



I'll get it this weekend...I was playing Call of Duty 4 until I had to go to California...I'll get it this weekend.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 30, 2007)

Here is the ScreenShot, 2 Kills with 1 Sniper Bullet...

http://www.bungie.net/Stats/Halo3/Default.aspx?player=II%20AzN%20PiN0Y%20II

I got the kills on a narrow hallway so I couldn't get that many great angles...as you can see I'm blue.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 1, 2007)

what good games are out i have enuf to buy 2 and i wanted to buy mass effect but not sure what other game to get, own halo 3 and forza motorsprt 2 and smackdown 08 so any other great games would be a help

would blacksite or kane and lynch be a good choice just asking because this seems the best place to ask
oh tell me how you get on with the dashboard update im really looking forward to the video codecs like div x possibly, so i can play my downloaded video and my dvds


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 1, 2007)

Call of Duty 4, a definite must buy! And GOTY IMO...


----------



## effmaster (Dec 1, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Call of Duty 4, a definite must buy! And GOTY IMO...



Nah Halo 3 ,might still have enough wind in it to edge first place away from COD4

Although I rented COD4 and I must say it really does rock


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Here is the ScreenShot, 2 Kills with 1 Sniper Bullet...
> 
> http://www.bungie.net/Stats/Halo3/Default.aspx?player=II%20AzN%20PiN0Y%20II
> 
> I got the kills on a narrow hallway so I couldn't get that many great angles...as you can see I'm blue.


So, should we call you Church, Caboose, or Tucker? lol


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 1, 2007)

effmaster said:


> Nah Halo 3 ,might still have enough wind in it to edge first place away from COD4
> 
> Although I rented COD4 and I must say it really does rock



Call of Duty 4 FTW! I played Halo 3 last night for the first time in 3 weeks and it wasn't fun to me anymore...it was boring and not as intense as Call of Duty 4.


----------



## KennyT772 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey if any of you guys want to sell some 360 stuff lemme know what ya got.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 1, 2007)

thanks i think that ill get COD 4 on pc im getting a new graphics card i have halo 3 so looking for something else

Game of the year not sure about that but its a good game none the less

except ebay.co.uk where i check all the time for a wireless adapter any ideas where to find one for cheap?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 1, 2007)

When you play Call of Duty 4, you'll know how much better it is than Halo 3.  Halo 3 is all hype, it's too easy and not much of a step further than Halo 2...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 2, 2007)

So whats everyone playing atm?  Im playing Assassins Creed, Ace Combat 6 and NFS ProStreet.


----------



## RaZrShRp (Dec 2, 2007)

Can I join?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi,
I'd like to join, .

System:
Premium

Accessories:
2x official wireless controllers, 1x official cabled controller, 20gb hdd, 2x official dvd remotes, composite/component cable, vga cable.

Gamer Tag:
Joshmcmillan

Games Owned:
Gears of War, Oblivion, Project Gotham Racing 3, Quake 4, Kameo, GRAW.

Current favorite game:
Tie between gears of war and oblivion.

Most Anticipated:
Grand Theft Auto 4


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 2, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> Can I join?



The more the merrier m8 

Welcome


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 2, 2007)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Hi,
> I'd like to join, .



Cool!  Youve been added m8


----------



## RaZrShRp (Dec 2, 2007)

my current favorite games are Oblivion, Forza 2, Halo 3(but I sold it to get Assassins Creed) and I am really loving this game. I have COD4 but I haven't played it at all.


----------



## x2mA mPn (Dec 2, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> So whats everyone playing atm?  Im playing Assassins Creed, Ace Combat 6 and NFS ProStreet.




So far: Halo 3, Assassins Creed and i just ordered COD4 for 360 so gonna play that for a long time. I have played COD4 demo on my PC and i loved it!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 2, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> my current favorite games are Oblivion, Forza 2, Halo 3(but I sold it to get Assassins Creed) and I am really loving this game. I have COD4 but I haven't played it at all.




Assassins Creed is one of my favourites atm, along with COD4 (I completed it on the PC) 

PS: is that your dog in your avatar?  If yes, wow, he is an amazing looking dog (American Pitbull?)


----------



## RaZrShRp (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you, yes that is my dog and he is a Boxer. I will play COD4 later after i finish this game.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 2, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> Thank you, yes that is my dog and he is a Boxer. I will play COD4 later after i finish this game.



Hes a boxer!   LOL, my eyes must be going   ( I used to have a boxer aswell....female, brindle colour.  She died a long time ago   Lovely dogs...so friendly & playful)

That is one great looking dog 

I have a pure bred Jack Russell Terrier now called Bowser (lol)

EDIT: actually, looking at the pic better (Im a bit tired atm lol) I can clearly see its a boxer....I should have noticed the folds at the sides of the mouth


----------



## RaZrShRp (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry about that. Boxers are such a awesome breed. 
I was going to get one of those before I got Rosco(my dog)
And I do have a American Pit bull Terrier(she is a big baby).


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 2, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> Sorry about that. Boxers are such a awesome breed.



Thanks and I agree 110%




RaZrShRp said:


> I was going to get one of those before I got Rosco(my dog)



Cool name!  I have a friend called Rosco lol.  They are funny little animals (Jack Russells)  They are small in frame but big in heart m8.  My one is soft as hell, but he tried to stand up against a Staffordshire Bull Terrier/Bullmastiff cross the other day lol   If you ever feel the need to get another dog, you should get one (JRT), they are great[/QUOTE]




RaZrShRp said:


> And I do have a American Pit bull Terrier(she is a big baby).



Nice, do you have any pics?  I would love one of those, but they are banned in the UK, sadly  (due to ignorant bastards breeding them to be vicious and giving them a bad reputation!)


----------



## RaZrShRp (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry about that, are Staffordshire Bull Terriers banned there? I think they are like cousins to a American Pit Bull Terrier(I hate people that misuse a dog for fighting).  
I have pictures of her. I'll get some up sometime.


----------



## effmaster (Dec 2, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> When you play Call of Duty 4, you'll know how much better it is than Halo 3.  Halo 3 is all hype, it's too easy and not much of a step further than Halo 2...



I know how good the single player is but the online really sucks to me since the multiplayer maps are all exact clones from the maps on campaign. That's what I had put myself on the line saying to myself if this is just like COD2 with single player map rip offs then Im not buying it.  I like how Halo 3 has maps that are not rip outs from campaign thats why I love its multiplayer


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 2, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> Sorry about that, are Staffordshire Bull Terriers banned there?



No, Staffs are very popular 



RaZrShRp said:


> I think they are like cousins to a American Pit Bull Terrier(I hate people that misuse a dog for fighting).



Yeah they are very much alike 



RaZrShRp said:


> I have pictures of her. I'll get some up sometime.



Cool.  I will have to get some of my JR lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 2, 2007)

* System*
Premium 

*Peripherals/Accessories*
2 Wireless controllers, xbox live headset, 2 quick charges, VGA cords. Decalgirl.com skin and controller shell coming soon!

*Live Gamer Tag*
Cold Storm84

*Games Owned*
Saints Row
Ninety-Nine Nights
Halo 3
Gears of War
Assassins Creed
Eternal Sonata
Dead Rising
Ultimate Alliance
CoD4
Mass Effect
Need For Speed: Pro Street

*Currently Playing*
Assassins Creed, Halo 3 and CoD4

*Current Favorite Game*
Halo 3: Grunt Birthday Party!!!

*Most Anticipated Games*
GTA 4
Ninja Gaiden 2
Gears of War 2
Fable 2


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 2, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> * System*
> Premium
> 
> *Peripherals/Accessories*
> ...



Hi, Ive just added you


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 2, 2007)

Whats best on an HDTV (max 1080i), Component or VGA 

Im using Component, but I was thinking about giving VGA a try (I have a m8s Cooler King sat here doing nothing and if VGA was better I would purchase a proper XBOX360 VGA cable)  

What are your views on this?


----------



## RaZrShRp (Dec 2, 2007)

has anyone used this? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4...60BK-SYS.html?tl=g30c83s404&id=dh5atUPy#blank


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 3, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Whats best on an HDTV (max 1080i), Component or VGA
> 
> Im using Component, but I was thinking about giving VGA a try (I have a m8s Cooler King sat here doing nothing and if VGA was better I would purchase a proper XBOX360 VGA cable)
> 
> What are your views on this?



I'm going to get the vga cables just for the fact to see how it goes. I believe it all depends on the type of LCD screen that you have.

EDIT: I got the VGA cables and I'm loving it. just have my Xbox on my desk and start playing it. the screen looks great and since my LCD has both VGA and DVI I don't have a problem keeping it going.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 3, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> has anyone used this? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4...60BK-SYS.html?tl=g30c83s404&id=dh5atUPy#blank



I've never had a problem with my x box getting hot because of the fact its one of the new versions. But, if they had it back in the day when my friend had his... I'd go for it...


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Whats best on an HDTV (max 1080i), Component or VGA
> 
> Im using Component, but I was thinking about giving VGA a try (I have a m8s Cooler King sat here doing nothing and if VGA was better I would purchase a proper XBOX360 VGA cable)
> 
> What are your views on this?


Mine looked better thru VGA. I have a 32" 720p Samsung.


----------



## KennyT772 (Dec 3, 2007)

Depends on your TV. From the posts here and at [H], if your tv is older but does have HDMI VGA or Component will look better. VGA always beats component. Only newer tvs looks better with HDMI vs VGA.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Depends on your TV. From the posts here and at [H], if your tv is older but does have HDMI VGA or Component will look better. VGA always beats component. Only newer tvs looks better with HDMI vs VGA.


Yeah, once I replaced my dead 360 with an Elite, I started using HDMI, and it looks even better than the VGA. So it's like this for me. HDMI>VGA>Component


----------



## KennyT772 (Dec 3, 2007)

HDMI is technically the best interface, but the interface is only as good as whats on either end. Anything based on the HDMI 1.3 spec should be superior to VGA due to protocol improvements, but the jury is still out yet. Anything based on 1.0-1.1 will probably look better on VGA.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> HDMI is technically the best interface, but the interface is only as good as whats on either end. Anything based on the HDMI 1.3 spec should be superior to VGA due to protocol improvements, but the jury is still out yet. Anything based on 1.0-1.1 will probably look better on VGA.



Yeah, that's why I mentioned "for me". It all come down to your specific hardware.


----------



## KennyT772 (Dec 3, 2007)

I just can't wait to get my VGA cable in the mail ($15 from [H]ardocp FS forum) and try it out on my 19" trinitron...hehe.


----------



## RaZrShRp (Dec 3, 2007)

what about DVI? Can xbox be hooked up threw DVI.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 3, 2007)

i got cod 4 on pc its a good game but i hate how every enemy is coming for me seriously feels like i was doing all the work, i also hated how when i got close to a guy he would just stand and fire for ever untill i either died or moved away or killed him. Now i think about it its ultra annoying how guys keep coming spawning in a building or place untill i move on so if i just tried to shoot them all fight my way to the building i cant because theres more guys appearing i just kill one and more come along untill i move on then that area just magically nobody comes.

only vga cables for xbox 360 or hdmi 

anyone getting the TNA iMPACT game next year?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 3, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Depends on your TV. From the posts here and at [H], if your tv is older but does have HDMI VGA or Component will look better. VGA always beats component. Only newer tvs looks better with HDMI vs VGA.



Well Ive got a 32" Waltham LCD TV (its a fairly budget model) but it does have HDMI and runs my 360 great in 1080i via Component.

Should I test a VGA cable as I dont have an HDMI port on my 360


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 3, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> what about DVI? Can xbox be hooked up threw DVI.



Yes they can, but you have to use an HDMI cable, then use HDMI-DVI Adapter. They're both digital so there shouldn't be a loss in quality, but you will lose sound so you have to use optical or some other audio output.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 3, 2007)

Just wondering, does anyone know how much a game store (like GameStop or EBGames) will take for trading in Halo 3? I'm bored of it...really bored of it. Yesterday was the first time I played it in a long time and it's nothing anymore...and I'm considering trading it in.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 4, 2007)

thought this would go best in the club forum playas
look at all the updates the dashboard update brings  lots aint it
2 of my favourites are divx and mp4 support and the xbox live updates including, downloadable classic xbox games and the improved xbox live marketplace blade with a news part and small improvements

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/support/systemupdates/20071204-features.htm

tell me how people find the improvements im sure glad i have a xbox 360 now

oh and i can now sync from my pc using a router there was a problem that i had the pc connected via wireless but the 360 plugged direct into the router all i did this time was set up media sharing via media player 11 and then connected to xbox live did the thing on the 360 sets it up oh you have to have sharing enabled in the windows firewall also


----------



## KennyT772 (Dec 4, 2007)

Halo3 would get you $40 at least online, Even more if almost new (complete packaging, no scratches).


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 4, 2007)

wish i could get halo 3 for $40 thats £20 over here and xbox 360 games over here are £40/£35 brand new 

thats about $60-$80 a lot for one game


----------



## RaZrShRp (Dec 4, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Just wondering, does anyone know how much a game store (like GameStop or EBGames) will take for trading in Halo 3? I'm bored of it...really bored of it. Yesterday was the first time I played it in a long time and it's nothing anymore...and I'm considering trading it in.



I got $35 for mine the other day.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Dec 5, 2007)

What do people think about Mass Effect?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 5, 2007)

Joshmcmillan said:


> What do people think about Mass Effect?



Ive got it, but I havent had the chance to play it yet lol  I could test it and give you my opinion l8r


----------



## RaZrShRp (Dec 7, 2007)

Has anyone used THis. www.xbox.com/en-US/hardware/x/xbox360hddvdplayer


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 7, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> Has anyone used THis. www.xbox.com/en-US/hardware/x/xbox360hddvdplayer



No, but I want to buy it really bad, it just went down to $129.99!


----------



## RaZrShRp (Dec 7, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> No, but I want to buy it really bad, it just went down to $129.99!



where at? I really want to get one.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 7, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> where at? I really want to get one.



Right now, I think just Toys R Us, but MS said that they lowered the price so others should be lowering the price soon. The news story is on the front page btw, just scroll down a bit.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 7, 2007)

the day is almost upone us. the day i get xbl and a hd-dvd player. (if i don't get a psu fist lol)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome to the club *effmaster*.  Im sorry I overlooked you and didnt add you sooner


----------



## konandugly (Dec 8, 2007)

Can I join the group???? 

SYSTEM
Core

GAMER TAG
konandugly

GAMES OWNED
G.R.A.W. 2
Marvel Ultimate Alliance
NBA 2k8
College Hoops 2k8
Madden 08
Conan
Guitar Hero II

CURRENTLY PLAYING
College Hoops 2K8

CURRENT FAV.
College Hoops 2k8
NBA 2k8
Conan 
Madden 08

MOST ANTICIPATED
Whatever looks good - looking for something to replace Oblivion...


----------



## effmaster (Dec 8, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Welcome to the club *effmaster*.  Im sorry I overlooked you and didnt add you sooner



thank you hookey i forgive you this time 

no worries


----------



## KainXS (Dec 8, 2007)

man, my 360 just died, I was playing oblivion and it froze and when i reboot the lights were red, man this sucks

I don't think I can send it back because I painted it, anybody got any ideas on how you can fix it when 3 of the lights are red


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Dec 9, 2007)

Would paint void warranty? There is a chance it wouldn't, ring them up and ask.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 9, 2007)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Would paint void warranty? There is a chance it wouldn't, ring them up and ask.



I'm pretty sure it's voiding the warranty. And besides, the Xbox 360's that you send in to repair go to other customers when it's fixed. You don't get your same 360 back (not likely), you get a refurbished.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 9, 2007)

KainXS said:


> man, my 360 just.died, I was playing oblivion and it froze and when i reboot the lights were red, man this sucks
> 
> I don't think I can send it back because I painted it, anybody got any ideas on how you can fix it when 3 of the lights are red



M$ would fix it for free because youve modified it (but then again, if you havent actually opened the casing.....)

Trying to fix the RRoD yourself is pointless.  Becaus eit is possible to do, but then the problem comes back a week or so later anyway 

You could always buy a standard replacement casing off ebay, switch them over, then return it to M$


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 9, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> M$ would fix it for free because youve modified it (but then again, if you havent actually opened the casing.....)
> 
> Trying to fix the RRoD yourself is pointless.  Becaus eit is possible to do, but then the problem comes back a week or so later anyway
> 
> You could always buy a standard replacement casing off ebay, switch them over, then return it to M$



Replacing the case won't work. If they see that the seal is broken, then they'll send back the 360 not repaired.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 9, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> M$ would fix it for free because youve modified it (but then again, if you havent actually opened the casing.....)
> 
> Trying to fix the RRoD yourself is pointless.  Becaus eit is possible to do, but then the problem comes back a week or so later anyway
> 
> You could always buy a standard replacement casing off ebay, switch them over, then return it to M$



you really think that would work


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 9, 2007)

just heard their making a 2nd Rainbow 6 las vega i mean that was an awesome game i play it online all the time

anyone played Soldier Of Fortune: Payback? the original 2 were the best

anyone played kane and lynch i havnt but was interested in it wanted to see if it was any good before buying coz it that or mass effect

edit : youd have to open up the replacement case and i doubt it would have a seal on it tbh it would be hard work trying to fit together a xbox 360 really truly not worth modding at all


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 12, 2007)

KainXS said:


> man, my 360 just died, I was playing oblivion and it froze and when i reboot the lights were red, man this sucks
> 
> I don't think I can send it back because I painted it, anybody got any ideas on how you can fix it when 3 of the lights are red



Because of the paint man, your A$$ed out, sorry to say. I know people like to mod things and make them their own, but to really say, websites like Decalgirl.com are here for a reason. M$ gave us 3 years just because and that means on anything that will make it RRoD.

I feel sorry for ya man. That has to really hurt. How did you have the paint done up for it?



kieran_fletch said:


> just heard their making a 2nd Rainbow 6 las vega i mean that was an awesome game i play it online all the time
> 
> anyone played Soldier Of Fortune: Payback? the original 2 were the best
> 
> ...





Your totally right on the replacement case. The sticker is there and there for that reason... But, because of the system being fried, maybe trying some way to get the sticker off to re stick it might work... 

I haven't played any of the Soldier of Fortune games but I was sadened to the fact that CoD 4 was so short... If its any better on time I'd like to get it. Kane and Lynch on the other hand isn't a game I want to touch. I've seen the game play and watched people play it. I dis like the game, and it's not worth it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 12, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Replacing the case won't work. If they see that the seal is broken, then they'll send back the 360 not repaired.



Thats not exactly true m8.  Ive returned at least 4 consoles (one of my own and others for friends) and all have had the seals broken!  But all have been fixed for free and returned to me


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 12, 2007)

How's that possible... or is it the fact that you send it to the england branch and they just want systems to sell there? Now that you say something like that, it makes me to think that if you mod the outside (paint it) then there should be no reason to refuse it... you didn't mod the inside... I guess then try and RMA it


----------



## Xaser04 (Dec 12, 2007)

I would like to join please:

*CURRENT SYSTEM:* 

Xbox 360 Elite 
Xbox 360 Premium (March 06) half working & modded (cooling)


*GAMER TAG:*

OweO

*GAMES OWNED:*

Assasins creed
Forza 2
Viva Pinata (The wifes lol)
RB6:V
Test Drive Unlimited 

*CURRENTLY PLAYING:*

Assasins Creed
Forza 2 
Viva Pinata (Again the wifes)

*CURRENT FAVS:*

Test Drive Unlimited (mainly because I get to drive my own car (Audi A3 3.2V6 Quattro Sport )
Forza 2 - Had this ages ago but got it again with my elite, working my way back through the ranks


*LOOKING FORWARD TO:*

GTAIV
Alan Wake
Resident Evil 5


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 12, 2007)

Xaser04 said:


> Viva Pinata (The wifes lol)



dude, any man welling to put that on as a game list is something else!  The Pinata's are the bomb!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 12, 2007)

Xaser04 said:


> I would like to join please:
> 
> *CURRENT SYSTEM:*
> 
> ...



Cool, welcome aboard m8y


----------



## KennyT772 (Dec 12, 2007)

To all you halo guys, skip the map pack. Default configs are decent, and forge maps will be better but they are not worth the $10 they charge...Not to mention being alone in a server.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 12, 2007)

I was going to wait when the maps came out with the next set for free.. I'd rather go and have the map I love for free. Thanks Kenny


----------



## KennyT772 (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah well, having some of the items to mess around with in forge is nice. I didn't mess around with it much before hand, but the soccer balls are entertaining. If you havn't downloaded Red vs Blue's intro to the maps you should. Its a good overview.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 12, 2007)

That I will, that i will.. My best friend and I were playing Perfect Dark last night and I kept on thinking it was halo 3... man for something I dissed, I love it now!


----------



## TSX420J (Dec 14, 2007)

*Update*

SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):

Premium--------Traded out for a Premium with HDMI 

MANUFACTURE DATE

 2006-09-07 (date order is the same as on the 360) ---------- New one is 2007-07-01

PURCHASED ON

12/06 ----------- 8/07

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

2 Play n charge kit's (one white, one black) 

Black elite control  

LIVE GAMER TAG:

Mikimba420 

GAMES OWNED:

GOW
G.R.A.W.
BF2MC
Oblivion
Halo 3
Assassins Creed
COD 4 MW

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

Assassins Creed and  COD 4 MW

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:

COD 4 MW

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

COD 4 Modern Warfare ----------- Finally came out. I have it, love it.
Mercenaries 2
Devil May Cry 4
Resident Evil 5
Too Human
Mass Effect----------- Came out, haven't played it yet.
Frontlines FOW
Assassins Creed------------ Finally came out. I have it, love it. 
Black Site Area 51------------Came out, played demo, I think it sucks. 
Battlefield Bad Company
Clive Barkers Jericho----------- Demo not too interesting
Timeshift------------ Played demo, felt mediocre 
HL2 Orange Box------------- Havent played yet but looks like fun. 
Golden Axe

The list goes on and on and on..


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 16, 2007)

Can i join

systems

1 premium(thrown out of the window by my sister she lost a match with halo)
1 super size pack

accessories

play and charge kit and junk that came with the packs

live gamer tag

snubbel09   

Games
alot have 360 since launch

Currently playing

halo 3
quake 4(for gamer score)
viva pinata(that game is awesome also playin for gamerscore)

Favorite games

oblivion
viva pinata
COD 2


----------



## RaZrShRp (Dec 17, 2007)

I got Live again. so some people should list some online games you play.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 17, 2007)

im scared to play live atm.......M$ is banning people left and right


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 17, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> I got Live again. so some people should list some online games you play.



Call of Duty 4!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 18, 2007)

snuif09 said:


> Can i join
> 
> systems
> 
> ...



Hello and welcome


----------



## RaZrShRp (Dec 18, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> im scared to play live atm.......M$ is banning people left and right



why are they banning people?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 18, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> why are they banning people?



Flashed consoles


----------



## RaZrShRp (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh I didnt do anything to mine, so I dont have to worry


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 18, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> im scared to play live atm.......M$ is banning people left and right



You should use the iXtreme firmware then m8


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 18, 2007)

i connected to xbl and i haven't got banned so, so far, i'm still good. i don't really want to open my console and do the whole thing again, but i know its not hard to flash again.


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 18, 2007)

who has the new halo 3 maps already. 

i have them since 11 december


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 20, 2007)

It looks like Mad Catz is about to release a HDMI-kit for older Xbox360 consoles without HDMI port. No miracle here (those older 360s without HANA chip can't output a digital video signal), it's similar to XCM's HDMI cable for regular Xbox360s ... they convert the analog Xbox360 output to a digital signal, but the Mad Catz device comes with full 1080p support:


> Product Features:
> HDMI port on your HDTV or receiver but not on your Xbox 360? Problem solved with the Mad Catz HDMI Conversion Kit. Now you can finally play your 360 games the way they were meant to be experienced: in true 1080p HD. Simply plug the adapter into the A/V port on the back of your 360 and run the included HDMI cable from the adapter to your HDTV and you're ready to play. The optical audio port provides an alternative setup solution and everything you need to get full HD output from your Xbox 360 is right inside the box. Convenient, simplified HDMI connectivity makes the Mad Catz HDMI Conversion Kit the ideal choice for getting the most from what your console has to offer. Mad Catz promises innovative, quality products for all your gaming needs.
> Mad Catz HDMI Conversion Kit
> 
> ...



http://www.gamestop.com/product.asp?cookie_test=1&product_id=802814


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice one do you have a dutch shop where i can buy it


----------



## effmaster (Dec 20, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> It looks like Mad Catz is about to release a HDMI-kit for older Xbox360 consoles without HDMI port. No miracle here (those older 360s without HANA chip can't output a digital video signal), it's similar to XCM's HDMI cable for regular Xbox360s ... they convert the analog Xbox360 output to a digital signal, but the Mad Catz device comes with full 1080p support:
> 
> 
> http://www.gamestop.com/product.asp?cookie_test=1&product_id=802814



lets hope that it doesnt cost an arm and a leg for fellow xbox 360 owners (I myself need not to woory since my Halo 3 console already has HDMI, (strokes his 360 with love

Edit $90 aint that bad since it does include an HDMI cable as well, this is actually a really good deal and a steal I might add for people with 360's withpout HDMI


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 20, 2007)

DO YOU HAVE THE HALO 3 XBOX 360

thats f***ing awesome dude. im getting it next year in februari then i have 3 xbox 360s


----------



## effmaster (Dec 20, 2007)

snuif09 said:


> DO YOU HAVE THE HALO 3 XBOX 360
> 
> thats f***ing awesome dude. im getting it next year in februari then i have 3 xbox 360s



lol

Yes I do indeed have it

Its still not that hard to find but they won't be around much longer if you wait much longer for it.

Some people may not like the color but I love it:  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=40168


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 21, 2007)

a friend of me works in the local game store so he is helding a halo 360 for me.
the guys that doesnt like the color arent real halo fans cause its the real spartan color

PS:my brother is lvl 47 with lone wolves   he pwnd me with 50-7


----------



## sgt_nubbl (Dec 21, 2007)

*mmmmm*

SYSTEM: Premium


PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

Wireless controllersssssssss,  HDMI cable w/ optical audio out running to a 56" Samsung HLT5676S  LED/DLP 1080p HDTV, Harman/Kardon AVR-146 pushing Klipsch QuinTet 5 pc and Klipsch Synergy 10" Theater sub.

LIVE GAMER TAG:
zK4StarGeneralX

GAMES OWNED:

Halo 2/3
Shadowrun
N3
Guitar Hero II / III
BF2
Assassin's Creed
R6 Vegas
and more

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

Those listed...

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:

Halo 3

And yes...I do own a Ps3 HOWEVER, not for games lol, i own ZERO ps3 games, use it for the BlueRay DVD player and network audio / video streaming...

One last thing, I am working on a 3rd pty app for the 360 to upconvert DVD's to 480p, 720p and 1080p like that of the downloadable app for the Ps3 for those who have the TV's to handle it.  I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 21, 2007)

if any of you have the wired controller and the headset you can use them to play tf2 or any other steam game so you can chat!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Dec 21, 2007)

Do you still need a gold subscription to play TF2 online? I didn't think they would make you because it's only online.


----------



## Dangle (Dec 21, 2007)

Yea you need gold.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 21, 2007)

hmmmn wonder when they will get linux running on a xbox 360 i know you can hack it/flash it to get linux working but what i mean is actually get linux live cds working without hacks ect

not for anything serious just for fun i would run it, all i do is stream TNA iMPACT to my 360 since we got divx support and play games anyway i sometimes watch trailers i downloaded on my pc but i dont use it for media since my 360 and tv is right next to my pc


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 22, 2007)

Has anyone played or beat Mass Effect? I've done the first run of it and started the second run to see about getting the ach.


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 23, 2007)

nope i didnt play mass effect.

PS:Why are you guys flashing your dvd drives just buy the game


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 24, 2007)

snuif09 said:


> PS:Why are you guys flashing your dvd drives just buy the game



Because its cheaper


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 24, 2007)

Support the developers! It's only what...$60?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2007)

All right a question I have for you. I just got Vista x86 and I've had vga cables for my monitor. Now that I got my x box remote, I want to hook the whole x box media center up. 
 Do I have to run the vga cables through my video card? And if I just wanted to use my monitor  and have my computer on, Do I do the same thing?
 I thank you for all the help..


----------



## Dangle (Dec 25, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Support the developers! It's only what...$60?


 Yea seriously!!! Unless you guys want every developer to be like EA, stop stealing games!


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 26, 2007)

i bought my games as long as i life and swear you guys make more money then me
i get 35 euros every month


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 26, 2007)

does someone has some games to recommend i want to buy a new one but dont know
wich


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 26, 2007)

What have you played? owned? I'm playing through the second time of Mass Effect. Almost done on vet. with CoD 4.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Dec 27, 2007)

I got mass effect for christmas. It's really good, everyone should go buy it, or if they already have it, play it again. lol.


----------



## philbrown23 (Dec 27, 2007)

oh let's see

xbox360 premium

wireless controller, charge kit, steering wheel, 2 different modified intercoolers, live cam, 120gb hdd

Gamertag= xbox xpurt   current gamerscore=3042

playing= cod4, forza2, dirt, nfs pro street, nascar 08.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 27, 2007)

philbrown23 said:


> oh let's see
> 
> xbox360 premium
> 
> ...



Ive just added you to the list m8


----------



## RaZrShRp (Dec 27, 2007)

I am pretty much almost done with xbox. :| soo mad. This happened to me like 3 months ago.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2007)

RaZrShRp said:


> I am pretty much almost done with xbox. :| soo mad. This happened to me like 3 months ago.



What happened?


----------



## RaZrShRp (Dec 27, 2007)

I got the red ring of death


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2007)

And it happened 3 months ago also!?! Man, that just sucks! Tell M$ that they need to give you a BRAND NEW ONE, with all the goodies! AKA an Elite!


----------



## RaZrShRp (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah I know it does. I need to call them back when I get the box to send it in so I can tell them to give me a new one.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2007)

Well good luck and I hope you can get a new one!!!


----------



## philbrown23 (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah all you need is the $50 warranty and your'e covered.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 28, 2007)

philbrown23 said:


> yeah all you need is the $50 warranty and your'e covered.


The warranty from Microsoft is 3 years now. Extended warranties for the 360 are a waste now.


----------



## effmaster (Dec 28, 2007)

Wile E said:


> The warranty from Microsoft is 3 years now. Extended warranties for the 360 are a waste now.



precisely

Also to snuiff

I would Highly recommend buying Bioshock right now. It is so worth the money you pay for it.


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 30, 2007)

nice ill go for bioshock then i heard about it evrywhere but its singleplayer only so isnt the game time very short


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2007)

You'll be so amazed at the graphics and whats going on around you, that the game time isn't a factor..


----------



## nflesher87 (Jan 2, 2008)

hey guys, I'm debating buying a 360 bundle from a guy over at [H] but I'm worried about it being banned from Live
I've asked him to take pics of it logged into live for verification but he says he doesn't have an account, the only option I can think of is trying to give him an extra $9 to buy a month of live for the pic

does anyone have a better idea?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jan 2, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> hey guys, I'm debating buying a 360 bundle from a guy over at [H] but I'm worried about it being banned from Live
> I've asked him to take pics of it logged into live for verification but he says he doesn't have an account, the only option I can think of is trying to give him an extra $9 to buy a month of live for the pic
> 
> does anyone have a better idea?



Buy from a retail store?


----------



## nflesher87 (Jan 2, 2008)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Buy from a retail store?



lol I'm cheap, so that's out 

any better ideas?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 2, 2008)

I never heard of the fact that the xbox it self would get banned... I thought it was just the Ip address....
I'd spend the 9 for him to make a account for you for one month... but... they give you a free month if you bought the xbox.. so if he hasn't used live... then have him see if he can do that.. if not then go with the 9 dollars... if its ban then your money won't be taken out... and if it isn't then you got your first month

 Edit: I found this... http://www.360mods.net/News/article/sid=106.html and its said if the x box has been mod... so I guess you are right...
I also found this.. and i think you'll have a good laugh http://kotaku.com/gaming/crime/terror-fears-ban-xbox-360-ps3-ds-from-jails-298082.php


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jan 2, 2008)

Why not just get him to make a Sliver live account and take a picture of it saying, "Name has signed into Xbox Live", or a picture of him in the list of game demos or something like that. I don't think you can do either of them if you've been banned from Live, but you'd have to check  to be sure.
My Xbox 360 was used, it was premium so it had wireless controller, remote, hard disk etc.. and it also came with quake 4, oblivion and gears of war, it still had reciepts and was under the 1 year warranty and as soon as that ran out, they announced the 3 year warranty. I paid like $150 (Australian Dollars) less then just the CORE console is in retail.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 3, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I never heard of the fact that the xbox it self would get banned... I thought it was just the Ip address....



Nope, each XBOX360 has a unique serial key, so when you get banned, the system is banned.....FOREVER!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 5, 2008)

any you guys know where i can get a cheap gaming adapter coz the xbox 360 official wireless ubs adapter is a rip off do you know if any Access Points works i know you need to still use the ethernet and aet it up via the pc but im not worried about that i just need to know if i can get any access point to work with my xbox 360 so i can get the wireless from downstairs as opposed to bringing the router upstairs and having a big cable


----------



## Monkeywoman (Jan 5, 2008)

what would u guys do? every game you own had been scrached to the point u cant play the game anymore. system is 7 months old and has been registered.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 5, 2008)

Monkeywoman said:


> what would u guys do? every game you own had been scrached to the point u cant play the game anymore. system is 7 months old and has been registered.



not sure what you mean by registered but i know if all my games had been scratched due to a fault with a 360 id tell Microsoft and demand a compensation for all my games and demand a new console because it broke all my games then id try to get something like a years free live outta deal what id do is save all my shit to a memory card and then get it sent away it takes only a few weeks to get fixed or a replacement sent out

if it was only 7 months old it might a had a defective disk drive from manufacture



Guys a more serious question i need to know decent xbox live games except for team fortress im getting on pc, cod 4 i have on pc and rainbow 6 vegas i already have, oh and im looking for shooters FPS and 3rd

Any help on the other question about the access points would be appreciated.


----------



## Monkeywoman (Jan 5, 2008)

kool, i'll call micosoft and give them shit. i bought the elite when it first came out. 700 bucks on a system and it scrached all my games, i bought a ps3 on boxing day and i love it, quiet, freeonline, sexy looking. dont get me wrong, i'm not h8ing on the 360, its just that is sony or nintendo made their systems without have'n any problems with them. i hope the 360 2.0 fixes the real problems with the system.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 5, 2008)

My 360 died a couple of days before Halo 3 was about to come out. And didn't get the 360 back for a LONG TIME:shadedshu.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 5, 2008)

okay but that 360 2.0 as you call it is already in the mix you cant tell if its a newer 360 tho without looking inside it either opening it up or looking through the sides with a torch

it has a smaller cpu for less heat and power usage better cooling a quieter dvd drive

sorry but you might want to back up you profiles to memory card

and you need to get the number to call from the xbox website


trust me you wont regret getting it fixed and staying with a 360


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jan 5, 2008)

Just in case you guys didn't know, Bill Gates is going to announce news next week at CES. There's a big chance that's it's a new Xbox 360 SKU, with a larger hard drive and a built in HD-DVD Drive.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jan 5, 2008)

Monkeywoman said:


> its just that is sony or nintendo made their systems without have'n any problems with them..



I know that the PS3 and Wii are MUCH more reliable then the Xbox 360 but me individually have had more trouble with my Wii then my 360. My Wii, every time you put a disk in, and my discs have no scratches, it just reads it contently and makes big noises, you have to eject the disc so it says, "please inserts {game title} disc" and then put it back in to make it work, and my Wii has never been mistreated, I treat all my games and consoles with great care.
Oh, and just so you know, I'm not an Xbox Fanboy saying that 360's are more reliable coz I know there not and I am a Nintendo Fanboy if anything.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

here is something to read for you guys... its a link to a link,  sorry..


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 5, 2008)

imo m$ is shooting themselves in the foot, with having 6 xbox 360's

core, arcade, premium,premium w/ hdmi, elite, ultimate?

ok technically 4 but still thats to many


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> imo m$ is shooting themselves in the foot, with having 6 xbox 360's
> 
> core, arcade, premium,premium w/ hdmi, elite, ultimate?
> 
> ok technically 4 but still thats to many



I'm with you on that, but they have the ability to have different models for different types of people.. so they want to flant it...


----------



## KennyT772 (Jan 5, 2008)

Any of you guys looking for a keyboard or messenger kit get this instead

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16823701017

I just got one and its niice.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 5, 2008)

anyone get any info on the gaming adapter yet as the official ones a total rip off been thinking of getting a cheapo access point and trying that


----------



## bassmasta (Jan 6, 2008)

i got a $20 wireless adapter for my ps2 a few years ago.  I'll try to find it, but I know it works with wireless G and the 360.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jan 6, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> anyone get any info on the gaming adapter yet as the official ones a total rip off been thinking of getting a cheapo access point and trying that



I don't think so, the MS Branded one is the only one that the Xbox 360 recognizes, which sucks for people like you and me because I really want to go wireless. It sucks having to have an Ethernet cable from my Xbox 360 to PC, then bridge those connections and go wireless from my PC to my router. $100 is a lot of money just to go wireless.

People keep saying the PS3 is too expensive, which I though too but when you think about it, built-in WiFi, Bluetooth, Blu-Ray player, larger hard drive. It's better bang for the buck.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 6, 2008)

I myself haven't seen anything other than M$ brand... sorry man


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 6, 2008)

yeah thats as for usb i meant like this maybe a link will help?

Belkin G Wireless Gaming Adapter
http://www.dabs.com/productview.asp...&SearchKey=All&SearchMode=All&NavigationKey=0

its good if your buying other stuff from dabs coz then the postage shipping dosnt go up at all which makes it seem better as it would end up being 

£43 which is close to what you can get a official osb one for on ebay


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm with you on that, but they have the ability to have different models for different types of people.. so they want to flant it...



true, but now people are getting confused. they ask what is the difference and your just like  more stuff! and they says, "like what" 

so people just dont get it i think, and M$ just doesn't get it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 6, 2008)

they dont make the core anymore?
i think having 2 models would be easier there is more need for a hard drive now so id just drop the arcade

id have a premium and elite have the elite have a larger hard drive
maybe throw in a memory card for nothing

maybe have a built in wireless adapter or a free one on the elite

i dunno just 2 versions is enuf an arcade isnt needed its just a waste of money i think it was trying to compete with the wii coz its near the wiis price point


----------



## effmaster (Jan 6, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> i dunno just 2 versions is enuf an arcade isnt needed its just a waste of money i think it was trying to compete with the wii coz its near the wiis price point



Bingo  DING DING DING

We have a winner


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 7, 2008)

I think even with the news that there might be a motion sensing controller for the 360 then thats even more proof that they were trying to compete with the wii, i just think that coz the wiis sold more they find Nintendo more threatening competition.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jan 7, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> I think even with the news that there might be a motion sensing controller for the 360 then thats even more proof that they were trying to compete with the wii, i just think that coz the wiis sold more they find Nintendo more threatening competition.



Do people here think that the motion sensing controller will be like the Wii Remote? I was thinking it would more be to compete with the PS3's Six Axis.


----------



## Darknova (Jan 7, 2008)

SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):

Elite

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

2x Wireless Controllers (black and white), Messenger Kit, Play and Charge Kit (black)

LIVE GAMER TAG:

Cynicalnova

GAMES OWNED:

Assassin's Creed
Forza 2
Viva Pinata
Lego Star Wars The Complete Saga
Ace Combat 6

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

All of the above except Assassin's Creed

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:

Ace Combat 6

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

GTA IV
Star Wars: Force Unleashed
Prototype
Midnight Club: Los Angeles
Fable 2
Mafia 2


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 7, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Do people here think that the motion sensing controller will be like the Wii Remote? I was thinking it would more be to compete with the PS3's Six Axis.



Motion sensor controllers would be awful....I got really pissed of with them on the Wii so I sold it lol


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jan 7, 2008)

I like the Wii's motion sensing controller. I agree it is bad in some games, especially ones that came out at the start of it's release. But some games use the remote really well.

I'm not sure what they would do with an Xbox 360 controller with sensing like the wii's. So I would guess it would just be tilt sensing.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 14, 2008)

Is anyone getting Rainbow 6 Vegas 2 or is it just me coz all everyone plays on the 360 is COD 4 and i dont coz its all hype, kinda like a COD 3 it even has those plasticy Doom 3 graphics! but everything wrong with COD 3 fixed up.

Anyway Rainbow 6 Vegas 2 anyone i only hope they have Calypso Casino Attack and Defend in it and some really nice Sharpshooter type maps.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 14, 2008)

I haven't played the first one for 360. I keep on picking it up, but then not buying it....


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 14, 2008)

its not that i dont like cod at all its just a not bad game that has been over hyped to make it seem like the best fps of all time even tho there are better ones like bioshock graphic wise and half life 2  story wise and crysis game play and physics wise

if you get rainbow 6 vega which i reccomend you do ill add you and play a match or 2 with you online

rainbow has been said to have crappy graphics but its a year old and isnt as shiny as COD 4 im still trying to get to elite to unlock all the weapons and armour and ive had it for a year but mind you i only been playing it regular for about 3 months


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 14, 2008)

I'll keep you in mind man. My sig on xbox live is on the signin thing on here... hit me up whenever i'm on... The only thing is, whenever I am! lol.
 I'm with you on the fact that COD 4 got the biggest hype of this year and being as it is... I just am hooked on anything tatical. But, every time i go to gamestop I forget that rainbow 6 is out there... I'll tattoo the games name on my forehead so I remember!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks COD 4 is a decent game just not that good its like it was the original Half Life or summit or the graphics beat Crysis or Bioshock

Do you play Ghost Recon 2 as i loved that game when i borrowed it its prolly cheapo as well so i might actually buy it

Rainbow 6 online is good you will want to reach elite so badly. Most people play sharpshooter(deathmatch) or attack and defend where you have to get a case/intel and take it to the extraction point (you get extra points if you score the intel at the last few seconds of the game) you prolly heard about it anyways.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 14, 2008)

I really don't know anything about rainbow 6 vegas.  And Graw 2 is about 30 still here so I'm still up and down on getting that... still playing mass effect and Cod 4...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 14, 2008)

mass effect is really good i really want it been looking for it for ages coz it was £30 and then i went to buy it and it increased to £35 but i can get it ultra cheapo on fleabay

less price means i can get more games!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I really don't know anything about rainbow 6 vegas.  And Graw 2 is about 30 still here so I'm still up and down on getting that... still playing mass effect and Cod 4...


If you like the tactical shooters, then Vegas and GRAW1/2 should be on your list of must play games.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 14, 2008)

oh, they are. Just haven't had the money to go and grab them since I've been busy building my new system.


----------



## Darknova (Jan 14, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> its not that i dont like cod at all its just a not bad game that has been over hyped to make it seem like the best fps of all time even tho there are better ones like bioshock graphic wise and half life 2  story wise and crysis game play and physics wise
> 
> if you get rainbow 6 vega which i reccomend you do ill add you and play a match or 2 with you online
> 
> rainbow has been said to have crappy graphics but its a year old and isnt as shiny as COD 4 im still trying to get to elite to unlock all the weapons and armour and ive had it for a year but mind you i only been playing it regular for about 3 months



Well while I agree slightly. Yes, CoD4 doesn't have the best storyline, it's very very short, and the physics aren't up to Crysis standards. But the graphics aren't "plasticy" it's just another example of companies overdoing post processing.

But the multiplayer experience is what everyone goes on about. I don't have it for the 360, but the PC, and it IS one of the best online FPS games.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 14, 2008)

theres nothing to COD 4 multi player i have it on pc and i hated playing it on xbox 360

its just has no depth you just run around killing people not even trying to look out if your going to get killed or having to constantly think one step ahead of the enemy

there are some games like unreal that are a frag fest great its supposed to be like that at least it engages the player like oh damn i just got killed oh theres a vehicle

COD 4 is just gun em down and rank up which is really easy i allways come at least in the top 3 of a round in COD 4 WTF you can survive a bullet but you cant get killed in one hit with a knife it should be getting knifed once drains you health slowly

its atmospheric in the game but it felt like i just had to run o place to place or the guys would just keep coming and i felt like i was the only guy doing the work in singleplayer i had a whole frigin army behind me but i kept having to move up

okay your supposed to feel like a whole army of terrorist is attacking you but i kill a few enemy in a spot i want to run too fine repeat untill i get to the end of level but NO this time 5 dozen new guys spawn and take over the area i just cleared out come on it dosnt take 7 secs for new guys to reinforce a position


its a good game its just to in our face with the graphics they should be gritty and real
it should be like your invilved in a war not you are the war in COD 4, i look at COD 1 as the benchmark for all COD games and COD 4 is just 3 and 2 combined

its decent but just not THAT good d oyou understand yes i played single player enjoyed it but that was it i was like wtf thats it


there are better multiplayewr experiences like Rainbow 6 or Unreal tournament maybe Unreal dosnt have the physics of COD and Rainbow dosnt have the graphics but both actualy involve the player you feel part of the game and online its the same feeling


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 16, 2008)

i got my zoom gamepoint wireless adapter up and running i would recomend it to anyone who dosnt want to pay Microsoft shockin price for the networking adapter

all you have to do is go to network properties enter a ip and subnet in the manual in order to get the adapters  setup on and then enter an ip address into a webrowser change the wireless network setting like security ect to match your network then logout go back to the network properties make it all auto config again unplug the ethernet and try it in the xbox 360

it works like a dream considering it was only £27 including shipping problem is that i got the version that only has wep key support the newest one has wpa and wep support tho just make sure its the newest one i just changed my wireless to wep key security


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 22, 2008)

i want burnout paradise.

i just cant find it yet.

you peeps might find this interesting

http://www.uptempoairforums.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=28893&PID=431272


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 22, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> i want burnout paradise.
> 
> i just cant find it yet.
> 
> ...



Im now going to play it lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 22, 2008)

every single gamestop, and the target I went to had it... I was looking for Death Jr, so I was also looking at that game... My parents are in love with that game! lol


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 23, 2008)

I just got it! graphics looks pretty nice


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2008)

I hope you like it man. My mom went and took a crowbar to the door, so she could get it yesterday for my dad! lol


----------



## Water Drop (Jan 27, 2008)

SYSTEM:
Xbox 360 Premium 20GB.  I have one of the Hitachi drives in mine, not sure of the model number.  It was manufactured in June of 2006, so it doesn't have an HDMI, but component looks just as good anyway.  

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:
2x White Wireless controllers, headset, MS VGA Cable, Guitar Hero III Les Paul wireless controller, 20GB HDD.

LIVE GAMER TAG:
waterak006

GAMES OWNED:
Halo 3
Gears of War
Perfect Dark: Zero
Dead Rising
Project Gotham 3
Table Tennis 
NBA 2K7
Guitar Hero III

and 3 arcade games...(all where given away for free at one point or another)

CURRENTLY PLAYING:
Halo 3, Guitar Hero III

CURRENT FAVORITE GAME:
Probably Halo 3, because of the online play which is mad fun, but Gears has an amazing storyline.

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)
Grand Theft Auto IV, its the reason I bought the console.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't want to start a console war, but I was thinking of selling my Xbox 360 and getting a PS3 instead. I really like 360 but I can't afford to have both.

Can people say the best things about 360 over Ps3? Like upcoming games etc.. Just so I haven't forgotten about anything big that would change my mind.


----------



## Snipe343 (Jan 27, 2008)

PS3 has a lot of good upcoming games like mgs gotp, gta 4(also for 360), same for devil may cry 4, PS3 does have a lot of value being a blue ray disk player also. But 360 has some good upcoming games also, so its really just what you think you would like more

Im planning on getting a PS3 soon but i would never get rid of the 360, both consoles have there hits


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2008)

well man, what type of games do you play???


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 27, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> I don't want to start a console war, but I was thinking of selling my Xbox 360 and getting a PS3 instead. I really like 360 but I can't afford to have both.
> 
> Can people say the best things about 360 over Ps3? Like upcoming games etc.. Just so I haven't forgotten about anything big that would change my mind.



Well I had a PS3 for 1 day, nuff said


----------



## nflesher87 (Jan 28, 2008)

who wants to play some effin halo 3? my SN is ShocKWavE686 send me a friend request!

P.S. I'm a fairly drunk so I'll either be better than normal or almost as good as normal


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jan 28, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> Well I had a PS3 for 1 day, nuff said



How Come you only had it for 1 day? Didn't like it or did it break? One of the main reasons I want to get a PS3 over 360 is probably the reliability. I understand that 360 is very unreliable compared to the PS3. I would barely use the PS3 as a blue ray player other then to play blue ray games, lol.



Cold Storm said:


> well man, what type of games do you play???



I play most games. lol. I really like racing games like Gran Turismo. Even now the PS3 has GT HD Concept and GT Prologue both for free. I know I like F1 and Motorstorm on the PS3. I also like first person shooters, I will probably get Resistance Fall of Man if I do get a PS3. Oh, and Calling all Cars on the PS Shop. It's fun too.



Snipe343 said:


> PS3 has a lot of good upcoming games



Out of upcoming PS3 games I think I would like Metal Gear Solid 4, GTA4, Gran Turismo 5, God of War 3 and maybe little big planet.
360 has Gears of War 2, Fable 2 and Banjo Threeie. GOW 2 and Fable 2 will likely both come out on PC eventually and I didn't REALLY like the original 2 banjo kazooie's.


----------



## ktr (Jan 28, 2008)

Heads up on GT5....its not free.


----------



## Dangle (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anybody in here play CoD4, or Team Fortress 2?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jan 28, 2008)

ktr said:


> Heads up on GT5....its not free.



Well is there a demo of it or something? My brother downloaded it from the Japanese PS Shop because it's not out in Australia yet and I don't remember him saying it cost money. He said it has the Evo X and GTR R35 in it.



Dangle said:


> Does anybody in here play CoD4, or Team Fortress 2?



I play TF2 on PC and I have COD4 demo


----------



## nflesher87 (Jan 28, 2008)

weeellll...nobody sent me a friend invite, and too bad for you all because I played better than normal while drunk! so boo on you all!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll only go to the PS3 side once they ever make up their minds on what they will and won't give to their Customers... The cut backs that they are doing are just out there... And GT 5 is great looking, but Xbox will come out with the game that will pwn it.. They've done it with GT4... 
Then when you come to controls... I've never liked fps's till i played Halo.. the xbox controller isn't so tight as the playstations is... and with that I love it.. but this is in my opinion. so its just how I feel..


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 28, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> weeellll...nobody sent me a friend invite, and too bad for you all because I played better than normal while drunk! so boo on you all!



Coldstorm84. Add me and whenever I get this set up to just sit in one place I'll hook it up for some 1on1.! All ways looking to play someone that can give me a fight drunk!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jan 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> GT 5 is great looking, but Xbox will come out with the game that will pwn it.. They've done it with GT4...



What game "pwn"'d GT4? So far as I can remember it got 2nd best racing game of the year only after the amazing Mario Kart DS. If your talking about Forza Motorsport, I own it and yes it is VERY good, one the MAIN games I would miss if I changed to PS3, but I wouldn't exactly say is "PWN"'s it.


----------



## ktr (Jan 28, 2008)

The gt5P demo is free, but was limited, therefore you cannot download any more. The xbox rival to gt4 was forza. Now forza 2 is done, i guess 360 owners will wait for forza 3 to rival gt5.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 28, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> What game "pwn"'d GT4? So far as I can remember it got 2nd best racing game of the year only after the amazing Mario Kart DS. If your talking about Forza Motorsport, I own it and yes it is VERY good, one the MAIN games I would miss if I changed to PS3, but I wouldn't exactly say is "PWN"'s it.



like I told you its in my opinion. and yes Forza. I'd heard more about forza in gaming websites after it being out then gt4. I've owned both also and I gave up gt4 faster then anything... fastest game I gave up and thats something else since most of my ps2 collection was racing of all types..
But like I've said, In My Opinion...


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jan 28, 2008)

Aww so there is no way I can get the GT5-P Demo? Could I copy it from my brothers PS3 console?


----------



## ktr (Jan 28, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Aww so there is no way I can get the GT5-P Demo? Could I copy it from my brothers PS3 console?



possibly clone the hard drive? I dunno.


----------



## effmaster (Jan 28, 2008)

ktr said:


> possibly clone the hard drive? I dunno.



Thats illegal thought and you may get caught. 

I certainly wouldnt want to risk something like that. 
I guess I just like playing it safe sometimes.


----------



## ktr (Jan 28, 2008)

effmaster said:


> Thats illegal thought and you may get caught.
> 
> I certainly wouldnt want to risk something like that.
> I guess I just like playing it safe sometimes.



even cloning a demo?


----------



## effmaster (Jan 28, 2008)

ktr said:


> even cloning a demo?



Well if they charge money for it now wouldnt that be a criminal offense?


----------



## ktr (Jan 28, 2008)

So i guess its ok to clone only if you dont have any paid games on the hard drive.


----------



## effmaster (Jan 28, 2008)

ktr said:


> So i guess its ok to clone only if you dont have any paid games on the hard drive.



I dont see why not!!!............... I think...........


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jan 28, 2008)

Thats what I meant. I thought it would be good if I could just copy all my brothers demo's, not so I didn't have to pay for them as they are free, but because he has like 28 of them and it would take me forever. I'm on a 256kb/s ADSL (although if it wasn't for my service provider I would be on 1500kb/s by now) and he is on 8000kb/s Cable.



effmaster said:


> Well if they charge money for it now wouldnt that be a criminal offense?



I think he meant in Japan, they had the demo of GT5P then when they released the full version they took the demo off, because I just called it GT5P and didn't say demo and that's what he said you have to pay for. lol.


----------



## ktr (Jan 29, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Thats what I meant. I thought it would be good if I could just copy all my brothers demo's, not so I didn't have to pay for them as they are free, but because he has like 28 of them and it would take me forever. I'm on a 256kb/s ADSL (although if it wasn't for my service provider I would be on 1500kb/s by now) and he is on 8000kb/s Cable.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he meant in Japan, they had the demo of GT5P then when they released the full version they took the demo off, because I just called it GT5P and didn't say demo and that's what he said you have to pay for. lol.



When you clone, make sure you doing a sector by sector clone, for the ps3 filesystem is encrypted.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jan 29, 2008)

ktr said:


> When you clone, make sure you doing a sector by sector clone, for the ps3 filesystem is encrypted.



What does that mean? Can't I just go backup on my brothers PS3 and put it on a thumb drive then put it on mine? Or isn't it that easy?


----------



## effmaster (Jan 29, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> What does that mean? Can't I just go backup on my brothers PS3 and put it on a thumb drive then put it on mine? Or isn't it that easy?



sadly its not

KTR probably could explain it better than I ever could lol

Just another reason why I dont do stuff like that, its too technically advanced to learn and for it to be worth it always. Though somethings like this are easier than others I might add.


----------



## ktr (Jan 29, 2008)

First, lets drag this conversation to the ps3 clubhouse


----------



## effmaster (Jan 29, 2008)

ktr said:


> First, lets drag this conversation to the ps3 clubhouse



good point.


Ok lets get this thread back on track here:

I seriously can't wait for this game to come out despite the controversy with Epic about it:

standard def version:   http://xboxmovies.teamxbox.com/xbox-360/5687/Exclusive-Gameplay-Trailer/

High def version:  http://xboxmovies.teamxbox.com/xbox-360-hires/5686/Exclusive-Gameplay-Trailer-HD/


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 29, 2008)

ktr said:


> First, lets drag this conversation to the ps3 clubhouse



I agree. Begone evil PS3 owner!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jan 29, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> I agree. Begone evil PS3 owner!



I don't own one.....yet, but I own an Xbox 360


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jan 29, 2008)

SYSTEM: Platinum (Premium w/HDMI)
PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES: 2 wireless controllers, 1 GHIII controller, 1  component cable, 1 HDMI cable, 1 vga cable, 20gb HD, and headset.
GAMES OWNED: Halo 3, GHIII, Dead or Alive 4, Assasins creed, and Gears of War.
CURRENT FAVORITE GAME: GHIII
MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S): Alan Wake, Gears of War 2.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 30, 2008)

i love how i can just stream all my div x to my 360 using media sharing 
what im gone for a week or so and ps3 owners invade damn it i should have known better next wii owners will try to get in or even worse PSP owners lol yeah PS3 owners and there George Foreman grills fuck wii fit get a PS3 and cook some tasty kebab skewers

btw who uses a hd tv and is HDMI got way better quality than just HD component cables


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jan 30, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> i love how i can just stream all my div x to my 360 using media sharing
> what im gone for a week or so and ps3 owners invade damn it i should have known better next wii owners will try to get in or even worse PSP owners lol yeah PS3 owners and there George Foreman grills fuck wii fit get a PS3 and cook some tasty kebab skewers
> 
> btw who uses a hd tv and is HDMI got way better quality than just HD component cables



I have a computer monitor that has HDMI and yes, it is better than HD componet.


----------



## TSX420J (Jan 30, 2008)

They screwed everyone that has a 1080p tv that uses component. I use to have a premium with only component out and after a update last year it stopped displaying full 1080p. I swapped out my 360 for one with HDMI (you got to love best buy's extended warranty) and that fixed the problem. The stupid techs at Microsoft were trying to blame the problem on my TV like if it never displayed full 1080p before the update but that was a lie to cover up for their update. I also got back 50.00 dollars because the price went down. Woot woot!


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 30, 2008)

TSX420J said:


> (you got to love best buy's extended warranty)





i work there


----------



## TSX420J (Jan 30, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> i work there



I love their extended warranty plan..


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jan 30, 2008)

add me hookey


----------



## Shizelbs (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, the fact that my 360 is bricked right now means I have time to search forums and join clubs like these.

Huge 360 fan.  When its working I play quite a bit.

GT = Shizelbs


----------



## Dangle (Jan 31, 2008)

Freaksavior - I used to work at Best Buy.  How do you like it?  I think the training system is a joke.  From my experience, you should never ask a Best Buy advice or technical questions because they'll just give you their oppinion, as BB doesn't really teach you anything.  I worked in the DigiCam department.  I had to learn everything myself!


----------



## snuif09 (Feb 1, 2008)

what is best buy


----------



## Wile E (Feb 1, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> what is best buy


A chain of retail electronics and appliances stores in America.

www.bestbuy.com


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2008)

In the united states, it is one of the big electronic stores where you can buy anything from computer parts, music cd's, video games, anything a/v, and house hold appliaces (microwave). you can ether go to their store or to www.bestbuy.com and buy what you want. Also to note, the website handles more of what you want compaired to the retail store its self.


----------



## Dangle (Feb 1, 2008)

Even though I hated working there, I really believe BB is the best offline retailer.  I remember when Age of Empires 3 came out, I went to every game shop in Reno, on release day.  FUCKING EB never HAS SHIT ON release!!!!!!!!!  I drove over to best buy and they were setting up the cool AOE3 cardboard display with the game!!!! i was liek WOOT!


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 1, 2008)

@ dangle

I work in pcho (pc's)

and i just hate the public most of the time, i cant stand them some times, i know a lot about computers so it isn't really hard for me to explain stuff like this. I know what your saying though, we have one guy in are department and he cam from DI so he really doesn't know much about computers, but we are trying to help him out.

I'll be honest. most bby are rude and shouldnt be helping people, but my bby is nice (imo) and not just because i work there


----------



## snuif09 (Feb 3, 2008)

my xbox live died i payed 60 euros last month for an year membership and it says i must pay again


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 3, 2008)

call them and complain about it


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2008)

How did you pay for it man?!? i'd call up and stuff the visa bill down their throats! thats so wrong!


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 3, 2008)

i have faith in microsoft there are bound to be loads of customers that have bad experience but thats because they are one of the worlds biggest company so have billions of customers and users
were talking global here
as for my xbox 360 my mic snapped and the connector for it is stuck in the pad which is friggin  annoying my fault tho the pad slipped when i was picking it up


----------



## snuif09 (Feb 4, 2008)

i dont have the visa bill but im going to call them cause now i cant play halo3 anymore


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 4, 2008)

I got turok yesterday, its pretty sweet!!!

most games bore the crap out of me, (fear, graw, gow) but turok is fun.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 5, 2008)

Im well into PGR4 at the moment great game!! anyone else play?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2008)

how good is Turok??? I want to really get it... REALLY get it..


----------



## effmaster (Feb 5, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> how good is Turok??? I want to really get it... REALLY get it..



You can always rent it first to make sure you like it


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 5, 2008)

My 360 finally died......got the three rings o death
oh well time for me to save for an elite


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't believe in renting a game for 10 dollars, then spending 50 for them.... Its just not worth it in my eyes... Plus their asses here anyone on games... It'll take a week before they get it in, and then you might not get it since they can rent out the game the day before it is suppose to come out... so whats the point?!?! Read the reviews, and there you go... and what if you don't like it!?!? turn it in.. there is all ways an older game you forgot about you know???


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> how good is Turok??? I want to really get it... REALLY get it..



Turok is great, just go for it


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 6, 2008)

it hasn't bored me yet!!! its a pretty good game


----------



## Dangle (Feb 6, 2008)

IGN gave Lost Odyssey only 8.2.


----------



## snuif09 (Feb 6, 2008)

Taz100420 said:


> My 360 finally died......got the three rings o death
> oh well time for me to save for an elite



send it to holland and i will repair it its really simple or ill post a tutorial


----------



## Dangle (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll buy your broken xbox from u


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe I will be going for Turok! I loved the N64 version so much! Plus I can't wait for Lost Odyssey! An RPG that looks great on the 360! Enternal Sonata was a real bore...


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 6, 2008)

^^
nice one. it is a fun game


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2008)

Good! will be getting!


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 7, 2008)

hmmn anyone remember how good turok 1 on the n64 was it had sweet graphics

i love how the bow is a silent weapon and i love knife kills just need to actually buy the game now


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2008)

oh, I loved that game! my parents bought it for me the day it came out, and I was just amazed. oh, the good old days!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 7, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> send it to holland and i will repair it its really simple or ill post a tutorial



The repair guides are only quick fixes, not solutions to the problem   The only way to fix a knackered 360 100% is to return it to M$ and letl them replace the fried/faulty part and/or fit the new heatsink design


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 14, 2008)

the only real fixes apart from actually sending it to microsoft void the warrenty like reapplying the thermal paste or lapping the cpu gpu


----------



## nflesher87 (Feb 14, 2008)

what are your opinions on the disparity between using component cables and HDMI on a 1080p LCD?  I'd like to only hear feedback on this from those who actually have tested / can test the difference
I'll be purchasing a 1080p LCD this summer probably with Wedding money  and I want to know whether it'll be worth it to try and trade my non-HDMI premium system + cash for an HDMI premium


----------



## computer (Feb 14, 2008)

FOR ANYONE INTERESTED I AM SELLING A 125,000+ Gamerscore xbox live account.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 14, 2008)

well i know for a fact that hdmi is an improvement over component hd and hdmi is really for those really good tvs i mean sure it has a small difference on those cheaper hd tvs but it really comes into play at 1080p and 1080i it is good for hd dvds also i do not have a hd tv tho so im just saying what i have been told

selling you gamertag is useless i know for a fact that people can do hacks/cheat to get a high gamerscore
also gamerscore is pointless it dosnt do anything i mean you complete the higest difficulty because the others are to easy or you want a challenge not for an extra 20g
most of the challenges are easily done some harder some add to the game but i never brag about my score i just do a challenge if it is cool or if it would be something id enjoy or adds to the game


----------



## Wile E (Feb 14, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> what are your opinions on the disparity between using component cables and HDMI on a 1080p LCD?  I'd like to only hear feedback on this from those who actually have tested / can test the difference
> I'll be purchasing a 1080p LCD this summer probably with Wedding money  and I want to know whether it'll be worth it to try and trade my non-HDMI premium system + cash for an HDMI premium


Yes, there is a noticeable difference between component and HDMI, even on my 720p set. 1080p would be even more noticeable.


----------



## effmaster (Feb 14, 2008)

computer said:


> FOR ANYONE INTERESTED I AM SELLING A 125,000+ Gamerscore xbox live account.



You again???

Go away you already ruined the TPU HALO 3 CLAN thread for awhile.


----------



## nflesher87 (Feb 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yes, there is a noticeable difference between component and HDMI, even on my 720p set. 1080p would be even more noticeable.



looks like I'll have to try and work out the trade with someone then 
i've got time though so no rush on it


----------



## Wile E (Feb 15, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> looks like I'll have to try and work out the trade with someone then
> i've got time though so no rush on it


Or you can just hope your 360 RROD's, and they send you a HDMI equipped unit. lol.


----------



## effmaster (Feb 15, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Or you can just hope your 360 RROD's, and they send you a HDMI equipped unit. lol.



Isnt that what happened with Hookeys?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 15, 2008)

effmaster said:


> Isnt that what happened with Hookeys?



LOL, I wish


----------



## effmaster (Feb 23, 2008)

Whos excited about Too Human right now?

Trailer 1 HD: http://xboxmovies.teamxbox.com/xbox-...-Trailer-1-HD/

Trailer 1 Standard Definition: http://xboxmovies.teamxbox.com/xbox-...lay-Trailer-1/



Trailer 2 Standard Definition: http://xboxmovies.teamxbox.com/xbox-...lay-Trailer-2/


Trailer 2 High Definition: http://xboxmovies.teamxbox.com/xbox-...-Trailer-2-HD/


The ending of that second trailer really makes you think what the title of the game truly means dont it?


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 28, 2008)

damn i know i am but im still pissed about my mass effect disk damn i didnt even get to see the ending just got to the part where the main bad guy comes back from the dead after you battle him

anyone getting rainbow 6 vegas 2 that game would rue for the xbox live clan?


----------



## Shizelbs (Feb 28, 2008)

I will be getting Vegas 2


----------



## effmaster (Feb 28, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> damn i know i am but im still pissed about my mass effect disk damn i didnt even get to see the ending just got to the part where the main bad guy comes back from the dead after you battle him
> 
> anyone getting rainbow 6 vegas 2 that game would rue for the xbox live clan?



we shall see but i give no guarantees. Im extremely short on cash right now, and can barely keep my Xbox LIVE gold subscription as it is.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 28, 2008)

maybe I shouldn't be in the 360 clubhouse anymore, as I sold my 360 to get a PS3. You can delete me name from the list if you want, or leave it either way.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 28, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> maybe I shouldn't be in the 360 clubhouse anymore, as I sold my 360 to get a PS3. You can delete me name from the list if you want, or leave it either way.



 bad move :shadedshu


----------



## Wile E (Feb 28, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> bad move :shadedshu



No it isn't. Both are fine consoles.


----------



## effmaster (Feb 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> No it isn't. Both are fine consoles.



Not when you have a TPU clan close to 40 members

1.) bassmasta: Gamertag: cornecopia
2.) kieran fletch: Gamertag: MilkyWay
3.) bombfirst885: Gamertag: bombfirst885
4.) amd64skater: Gamertag: FINALxRUSH
5.) Azn Tr14dz: Gamertag: II Azn PiN0Y II - this one is hard to print so yeah send me a pm if you cant find him.
6.) Dangle: Gamertag: Dems Are Dumb
7.) Snipe343: Gamertag: Snipe343
8.) snuif09: Gamertag: Snubbel09
9.) Freaksavior: Gamertag: freaksavior
10.) 15th Warlock: Gamertag: Warlock 15th
11.) Taz100420: Gamertag: Taz100420
12.) choppy: Gamertag: HupliBupli 
13.) cjoyce1980: Gamertag: cjoyce1980
14.) i_am_mustang_man: Gamertag: LinksWickedDank
15.) JC316: Gamertag: still unknown evryone pester him with pm's
16.) joinmeindeath417: Gamertag: I could never figure out his real gamertag either it was a really confusing username. pm him until he responds guys.
17.) konandugly: Gamertag: Konandugly
18.) Murasame: Gamertag: DJ Blak Blak
19.) RaZrShRp: Gamertag: xXxRaZrShRpxXx
20.) rhythmeister: Gamertag: Lof666
21.) Scythez0r: Gamertag: Rudolph13
22.) watts289: Gamertag: gunny5446
23.) PrudentPrincess: Gamertag: Marxistforlife
24.) nflesher87: Gamertag: ShocKWavE686
25.) HookeyStreet: Gamertag: Hookeysreet (yes its spelled right he just forgot to put the t in his gamertag.)
26.) Nitro-Max: Gamertag: WIZZARD360
27.) CrAsHnBuRnXp: gamertag: Phenomx64
28.) TSX420J: Gamertag: mikimba420
29.) Cold Storm: Gamertag: Coldstorm84
30.) Shizelbs: Gamertag: Shizelbs
31.) Snake05: Gamertag: Snake GP
32.) Darknova: Gamertag: Cynicalnova
33.) CDdude55: Gamertag: x2mA mPn
34.) SlipSlice: Gamertag: Unknown at this time guys pm him away until he responds
35.) drade: Gamertag: Unknown at this time guys pm him away until he responds
36.) v-zero: Gamertag: Unknown at this time guys pm him away until he responds
37.) Batou1986: Gamertag: Unknown at this time guys pm him away until he responds
38.) KennyT772: Gamertag: Unknown at this time guys pm him away until he responds
39.) Xaser04: Gamertag: OweO


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't play xbl. im to freaking cheap lol.

if someone wants to send me xbl ill be sure to play with you.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> No it isn't. Both are fine consoles.



I didnt mean 'bad move' as in the PS3 is shite....I meant 'bad move' as in getting rid of the 360 to get a PS3 

In an ideal world I would own both


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 29, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> I didnt mean 'bad move' as in the PS3 is shite....I meant 'bad move' as in getting rid of the 360 to get a PS3
> 
> In an ideal world I would own both



Yer, the 360 is really good, but I was a bit worried about RROD (I have 5 years warranty with my PS3 ), and I wanted free online.


----------



## ktr (Feb 29, 2008)

read this: http://hawtymcbloggy.com/2008/02/28/another-gamer-screwed-by-microsoft/

Really bad thing that M$ did to this poor gamer. Really f-up.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 29, 2008)

12 month gold and im still going it was only £25 and thats nothing for 12 months like £2 a month if you look at it like that.

Woah why the hell would you want a PS3 i mean its got metal gear solid and final fantasy but £300 odd quid for 2 games seriously i like my 360 and PC thats how i roll!

Its a blu ray player with the ability to play games and i dont need a blu ray player or want one.
The xbox is a fine gaming machine i use it just for games heck for Forza 2 it was worth getting alone, oh i sometimes stream divx to watch on my tv coz my pc monitor is 17inch nad ihave a big standard def tv.

 i hope you get buyers remours from getting a ps3 now be gone and never come back.
Its not like i go onto the ps3 club and tell everyone i have a xbox 360.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 29, 2008)

ktr said:


> read this: http://hawtymcbloggy.com/2008/02/28/another-gamer-screwed-by-microsoft/
> 
> Really bad thing that M$ did to this poor gamer. Really f-up.



That is bad....some fucker in M$' repair dept did that on purpose


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 29, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> i hope you get buyers remours from getting a ps3 now be gone and never come back.
> Its not like i go onto the ps3 club and tell everyone i have a xbox 360.



....I posted that I didn't have a 360 so someone could remove me from the club.. read the post before you say stuff like that. 



Joshmcmillan said:


> maybe I shouldn't be in the 360 clubhouse anymore, as I sold my 360 to get a PS3. You can delete me name from the list if you want, or leave it either way.


----------



## effmaster (Feb 29, 2008)

ktr said:


> read this: http://hawtymcbloggy.com/2008/02/28/another-gamer-screwed-by-microsoft/
> 
> Really bad thing that M$ did to this poor gamer. Really f-up.



If my guess is correct its the fricken Japanese and chinese peoples fault. Isnt that where all the 360s are manufactured and repaired? Well seeing as how those dumbass chinese and japanese people dont give a dam for Halo it wouldnt surprise me if they thought it was just worthless scribble. I just wish the people in Asia would have a little more respect for Western Civilization games that come to their countries and to take them with a frain of salt.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey all, hit me up if you want to play Forza 2 or Halo 3. I'm on about 10 hours a day. 

SYSTEM: Premium System (Bought June 2006), Sent back to Microsoft for Rings of Death only once
PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES: 2 wireless controllers, 1 wired controller, 2 HDTV component cables, 1 VGA cable, 20gb HD, and 3 headsets.
GAMES OWNED: Halo 3, Dead or Alive 4, Assasins creed, Gears of War, Forza 2, GRAW, COD 2 and 3.
CURRENT FAVORITE GAME: Forza 2
MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S): Gears of War 2
Gamertag: Jiomen


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 2, 2008)

im currently active on cod4 and halo3


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 2, 2008)

Can I join mate  

System - Elite 

Peripherals - Wired + Wireless Controller, Wireless guitar and Wired guitar + HDMI cable 120gb HDD

Gamertag - Penman76

Currently Playin - Ace Combat 6  was first for a day


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 3, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Can I join mate



Of course, welcome m8


----------



## erocker (Mar 4, 2008)

Howdy folks!  I'm now getting a 360!  Apparently Lian Li is making a chassis for it... and it matches my computer!    Check it out! http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=12128


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2008)

looks pretty sweet man! can't wait to play your a$$ in a game or two!


----------



## effmaster (Mar 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> Howdy folks!  I'm now getting a 360!  Apparently Lian Li is making a chassis for it... and it matches my computer!    Check it out! http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=12128



LOL you dont think you will be kicked off of XBOX LIVE if you use it online do you?

We would love for you to join the TPU clan


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> Howdy folks!  I'm now getting a 360!  Apparently Lian Li is making a chassis for it... and it matches my computer!    Check it out! http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=12128



That case does look sweet


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 4, 2008)

im still waiting for Army of Two


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2008)

We get it tomorrow! and I have to wait til next week when i get paid... dang it!


----------



## snuif09 (Mar 4, 2008)

i dont think he will be kicked from xbl by changing the cage i have an home repaired 360
and im still on xbl and i have a new one cause the old wasnt working its snuf09


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 5, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> im still waiting for Army of Two



Ive been playing it for the past few days and its one of the best games in ages!



snuif09 said:


> i dont think he will be kicked from xbl by changing the cage i have an home repaired 360
> and im still on xbl and i have a new one cause the old wasnt working its snuf09



Your right.  Of course you wont be kicked from XBOX LIVE for changing the consoles casing (the 360 doesnt have a sensor inside it to detect this)  Ive changed the casing on my system (to a black one like the Elite) and mines fine.....but if you return the console for repair you will need to put the original case back on


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 5, 2008)

auto voids the warrenty so beware when changing the case as soon as the original case is opened the seal is broken and its your fault whatever happens

Army of 2 any good coz usually games like the look good but are shit when they come out aka kane a lynch


----------



## effmaster (Mar 6, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> auto voids the warrenty so beware when changing the case as soon as the original case is opened the seal is broken and its your fault whatever happens
> 
> Army of 2 any good coz usually games like the look good but are shit when they come out aka kane a lynch



Well I dont think that they delayed Army of Two for just no apparent reason now did they? hmmmmm.???
IDK all I know is that I cant afford to get it right now anytime soon.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 6, 2008)

I got devil may cry 4....haven't played it yet but i got it. Also got Army of two. haven't played it either...hope its good


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 8, 2008)

Anyone else here really looking forward to Vegas 2? I loved 1, and I am ready for 2 to blow it away.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 13, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> Anyone else here really looking forward to Vegas 2? I loved 1, and I am ready for 2 to blow it away.



God i love 1 i play it more than other games, still havnt reached Elite Rank tho


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 18, 2008)

does anyone even visit the club anymore i think we should get reviews and everyone on the club here should join the TPU xbox live clan


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 19, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> does anyone even visit the club anymore i think we should get reviews and everyone on the club here should join the TPU xbox live clan



Even me?


----------



## bogmali (Mar 19, 2008)

Newbie here 

*SYSTEM* Core/Arcade


*PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES*:

Wireless controller 4X, S-Video cable, Play n Charge kitX2, Xbox Live Communicator X2, 20GB HDD

*LIVE GAMER TAG*:Jondonken(Me), KSE10(Oldest Son), Kennkend(Youngest Son)

*GAMES OWNED*:

Halo3, Bioshock, Assasins Creed, COD4

*CURRENTLY PLAYING*:

Halo3
COD4

*CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME*:

COD4

*MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)*

If they have MechAssault 3 in the works or when they come out with FF13.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome Stranger  Nice to see a new member here.

Good Setup, was the Arcade/Core really worth the money tho? just a question not a comment btw.

I like to have extra pads because i like doing tag matches in Smackdown vs raw 2008 with my cousins/friends, 4 pads are good for co op also which i prefer to playing on my own.

One thing to ask tho is that you buy Rainbow 6 Vegas 2 im pushing for a majority of the clan members to get it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 19, 2008)

For Josh do you have a 360 if so then join, if your the person that owns both a 360 and ps3 then sure you should still join no harm as long as there is no ps3 talk what so ever.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't have a 360 anymore, and when I asked to be removed from the club for that reason, people seemed to just get angry.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 19, 2008)

Your the dude who swapped a xbox 360 for a ps3, well F**K *FF nah just havin a giggle.

If you have a ps3 i suggest you get rid of it, but its okay no big deal you choose to buy it, all i can do is suggest i cant make you get change your mind.

Did you get removed from the club?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 19, 2008)

No, for some reason no one has, I should be removed though.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 20, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> Good Setup, was the Arcade/Core really worth the money tho? just a question not a comment btw.
> 
> One thing to ask tho is that you buy Rainbow 6 Vegas 2 im pushing for a majority of the clan members to get it.




It was the cheapest one that I could find. Since I previously had one that I picked up at a dumpster in Iraq, I used the old 20 HDD and still manage to salvage all my games and gamesaves.

I will probably get R6V2 I'm not sure when Will see what happens and it will be interesting to have a clan from TPU


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 28, 2008)

Got RROD today.

its like this 

/
\ /

/ \
\ /

/ \
\ /

/ \


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2008)

That sucks. Which model do you have again?


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 28, 2008)

a premium.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 2, 2008)

ok, well we will find out if they will fix it soon.

jus got the box in and shipped it


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Apr 16, 2008)

Just wondering guys, was there ever a time when the Call of Duty 4 maps were free? I know it's free with the GOTY Edition...


----------



## Shizelbs (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't believe so.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 18, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> ok, well we will find out if they will fix it soon.
> 
> jus got the box in and shipped it




got it back, fixed, and sill modded


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Apr 20, 2008)

Has anyone here tried getting free Xbox 360 games online? You know those ads that you see where it says "Free Xbox 360 games"? I head that some of those are actually legit and with participation you can actually get free games...I'm thinking about trying it but I want to know more...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, there was a free game that we got because of the fact that it was down for those 3 days... but that was only if you went on ON THAT ONE DAY and downloaded what they gave you.. If you had it then you can let them know and they'd pick one that isn't in your library... I never did it for the fact I played it at someone elses house and couldn't stand the underwater game! 

But, if it is something else, then Might try it as well.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 23, 2008)

anyone know if there's a way to look at your Call of Duty 4 stats online similar to the way you do in the barracks on Live?
I like how Bungie has all your stats viewable online for the Halos but don't like how you can't view them on Live, yet COD4 is the exact opposite haha


----------



## effmaster (Apr 24, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> anyone know if there's a way to look at your Call of Duty 4 stats online similar to the way you do in the barracks on Live?
> I like how Bungie has all your stats viewable online for the Halos but don't like how you can't view them on Live, yet COD4 is the exact opposite haha



Sorry man dont know anything about that.
But why havent you been playing on Halo 3 anytime lately? Did you jump ship like everyone else did when COD4 came out comeon at least play Halo 3 with us sometimes. (yes you may think im stupid still for refusing to buy COD4 at its current price but its not worth $60 to me if their going to recycle their campaign maps right on over to their multiplayer maps.)


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 17, 2008)

*Lo guys....Im back!*

Well, after defecting to a PS3 for about a month, Im back with a 360 (Elite this time) 

The PS3 is a VERY nice console.....but it just isnt the 360 

All of the games I played on each console just seemed a lot smoother on the beloved 360!

My new XBOX Live gamertag is: HookeyStreetSr (my sons is HookeyStreetJr lol)


----------



## MilkyWay (May 20, 2008)

Im back!
Polaris573 kindly reversed an infraction i had!

Wanted to find out who still plays xbox 360.
The clubs slow compared to the other clubs. It would be nice to have regular posters.

Im currently playing Rainbow 6 Vegas 2, Soon to be GTA 4 and UEFA Euro 2008.

My live ran out and currently ive been playing on the pc more.

Its good for multiplayer the xbox tho.

Ima gonna add you Hookey

With my other pc having linux and my main rig doing everything the ps3 can but better i have never wanted a ps3


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 28, 2008)

*Add Me!*

SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):

Elite

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

2x Black Wireless Controllers, HD-DVD Player, Headset

LIVE GAMER TAG:
DansihDev

GAMES OWNED:

Halo 3, Call of Duty 4

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

Halo 3

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:

Halo 3

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

Halo 4 
Alan Wake


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 28, 2008)

ahhhh


----------



## Xolair (Jun 28, 2008)

*SYSTEM*:
* Xbox 360 Pro (with a Philips DVD drive and Falcon mobo)

*PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:*
* Wireless controller, HD cable (using it with my CRT), headset, 20GB HDD

*LIVE GAMER TAG:*
* No (don't even have a internet connection in my console)

*GAMES OWNED:*
* Tomb Raider: Legend
* The Elder Scrolls - Oblivion
* Mass Effect
* Forza Motorsport 2
* Dead Rising
* Viva Pinata (urgh!)

*CURRENTLY PLAYING:*
* TRL

*CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:*
* Mass Effect

*MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)*
* Diablo 3 (if it comes for the X360)
* Fable 2
* Fallout 3
* Far Cry 2


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 30, 2008)

just want to add that NINJA GAIDEN 2 is the best 360 game yet

its gore gore gore and has some of the best graphics in hd on 360.

i got it cheapo on ebay i urge everyone to buy it

you basically run around different places killing a rival clans evil henchmen and killing bosses and doling puzzles surprisingly not bad ones

you get different weapons a GIANT STAFF, sword, ninja stars, bow and arrows, claws and some other weapons i havnt discovered yet.
you also get to used ninja techniques like some magical fireball that uses you ki energy bar

best of all you get a lot of finishing moves that involves pulling limbs from people

story is f'd up but its best described as ninja gaiden 2 but improved a little which is good considering the first was the best xbox game

its a bit like devil may cry 4 in the level layout but you get castles and a giant future Tokyo to run around


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 30, 2008)

SYSTEM:
* None

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:
* VGA Cable

LIVE GAMER TAG:
* None

GAMES OWNED:
* A Broken PGR3 from when my 360 fell over
* Crimson Skies High Road to Revenge (classic)

CURRENTLY PLAYING:
* PS3

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:
* Metal Gear Solid 4

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)
*None


SO WHY AM I STILL A MEMBER????


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi to all of you Xbox gamers. I'm really considering buying an Xbox 360 Elite and I have a few questions: 1. Have anyone with an ELITE system experience RRoD because of overheating? 2. Is there any way to subscribe to LIVE, because my country isn't on the LIVE list. Do I have to type in some address or something with a pre-paid card (it's required if I pay by credit). 3. If not RRoD, are there any common problems that the ELITE have? I know that I sound like a noob, and in the Xbox world I am a noob, so that's why I ask so many questions. Thanks in advice.Any help is welcome.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 13, 2008)

I've got an elite, and it gets hot because it's an older, larger process console, but I've never gotten a RROD.

Live is absolutely amazing.  You can either pay by credit, or you can buy cards with points and subscriptions on them in stores locally.

The Elites have no known common problems except for a hard drive that is extremely hard to fill up.

And everything will sound GREAT with your Z-5500's!  Hope you get one man!  We'll have to play some stuff together!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 13, 2008)

The elite got the new smaller processor that Xbox developed. And, with that, there hasn't been those types of problems. I say the Elite is one of the best my man!


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, that just made my decision even more solid - I'm getting an Xbox. DD, since you're elling your PC, you are still gonna keep the Xbox I hope? About the registration - is there any IP check that M$ uses to know where you live? A friend of mine used his parents' MasterCard, filled in a real US address with a real ZIP code, while the card was registered in Bulgaria  , and M$ accepted his registration and almost two years after that he has no problems with LIVE. Well, he had RRoD because of unstable electrical current, but that's not M$' fault. Also, because I'm going to buy a new 24" monitor for the PC, I'll use the display for the X360 too. But the X360 is at 1920x1080 and the display is 1920x1200 - stretched image. So I tried this with my friend and just went in the menu and reduced the vertical picture size (turned off 120 pixels, 60 for the top and 60 for the bottom). In Win I switched from 1920x1200 to a custom 1920x1080 and now he has some really small black stripes like when you watch a movie, but it's barely noticeable. So, Xbox it is... I'll even buy the Jasper revision with a 65nm GPU, the start production this August, so around q1-09 I'll be buying an Xbox, and I think the Jasper revision should be widely available by then. Cheers, and thanks for the help!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 13, 2008)

The only thing that they do on live is this. When you use a credit card to start up, you just have to make sure the address and billing is right. If not, then you give them the banks phone number and they call them up and see whats what.. You shouldn't have any problems


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 13, 2008)

I plan on keeping the Xbox man I'm loving it!  I just got myself a nice assortment of games, too.  I'm currently playing:

Skate
Halo 3
Gears of War
Call of Duty 4
Assassin's Creed
Condemned 2: Bloodshot
Bully
Guitar Hero III
Guitar Hero Aerosmith


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 13, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> The elite got the new smaller processor that Xbox developed. And, with that, there hasn't been those types of problems. I say the Elite is one of the best my man!



So all of the Elites have the smaller processor?  Because there are two different PSU's in the elites.  Mine's the higher one, and it was manufactured in February of this year I think.


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jul 14, 2008)

I think this will help:
ORIGINAL BOARD (with RRoD overheating problem):





ELITE BOARD, SUPPOSEDLY WITH NO RRoD HEAT PROBLEM:


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, from what I knew of the update, the elite was the first to come out with the new processor. The second gen so to say. Thats when they tried to get rid of one xbox.. As for PSU, I really don't have a clue. I haven't used mine in forever and a day, so I haven't been keeping up with the development of the xbox anymore. Just know that 2010 is when the new one will be out..


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jul 14, 2008)

Well,the Jasper revision of the X360 should be available this fall/Xmas... I went to a few large retailers and they all said that X360 will be available at the end of NEXT MONTH.  So this leads me to the conclusion that the rumors about the Jasper are not false and M$ is starting production in the beginning of August. Let's hope for cooler and quieter X360s by the end of August/September.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2008)

That's pretty cool right there. I hope they can. I really don't mind the xbox being as loud as it is due to my computer being even louder! lol... So, its all up to how it does!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 14, 2008)

everyone should get ninja gaiden 2

i just got even more weapons in it and ninpo spells

one of the best xbox 360 games out

most challenging tho are the bosses defo recommend having a few health grain packs

anyone getting a 60gb drive i might depending on how much it costs


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, I'm up for a Jasper Elite with 120GB... Future-proof, black   and with HDMI + HDMI cable. I'm really not concerned about noise, because in my pc I have some of these:




So, X360 noise in nothing.  But if the X360 is quieter it means less friction between components -> better/more reliable components/longer life. If my X360 is loud 'cause it has powerful fans than I don't have any grudges with the noise. Loud fans are good, me like loud fans.  
About NG2 - that's really not my type of game, I'm not into Japan's art style and fighting type games. The same goes for DMC4. That's what I think, it's not like it's not a good game or anything, just not the game for me. I'm more like CoD4, Halo 3, FoW, etc.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 14, 2008)

Its a hack and slash but deeper than a button masher, not a devil may cry style game, i just meant in the camera and graphics department its like devil may cry but better.

You basically run around levels beating up ninjas and monsters and various deadly animals. You learn combos and techniques. Collect various weapons like a staff and a pair of deadly claws. Go one on one with deadly bosses one of which is a huge monster the other a master ninja. One level is set in New York and you have to beat a fiend boss above the statue of liberty. Other levels include a futuristic Tokyo with sky scrapers and choppers and flying vehicles mixed with the old style Japanese wooden buildings. Oh you also fight in a burning castle too.

You like all those Americanized games-
Halo and COD 4 arnt bad games just BORING, Halo 3 is okay online if you have mates but the campaign was a disappointment. COD 4 too short and online gets repetitive, oh wow i can shoot through walls great fun when a serious fps turns into unreal tournament deathmatch but with modern weapons.

REALLY just look up IGN and look at the review of Ninja Gaiden 2 at least, its a really good game dont pass it up because you think its a style of game you dont like when it might not be.



Im going to send in some news to TPU about the xbox but heres the site and its about the new update.
They basically made a new dashboard and gave you 3d character avatars.
Game installs so that the disk dosnt have to spin creating less noise NOT MANDATORY.
Steaming hd videos from some site.
Being able to buy things for live from a pc and it will download onto the xbox.
new live chat functions multi way webcam and other new chat features like chat partys or live party.
http://www.engadget.com/2008/07/14/microsoft-details-other-360-improvements-including-hard-drive-g/


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jul 15, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!!! Those announcements are great! It's like it's X-mas!  And now you can play X360 on your PC monitor, reduce the noise... If X360 was a great buy before, now it's a MUST HAVE! M$ is really bad-ass when they're not making Vistas.


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jul 15, 2008)

I just saw the new Xbox 360 dashboard... No words can describe the feeling GAYNESS that came from my screen as the video streamed. Has M$ gone mad? WTF are those avatars??? Is now X360 targeted at the family-type people, little girls, etc. ? I don't see anything GAMER about this any more... WHAT THE FUCK M$? I hope they keep the old dasboard as an option, or I'm not downloading this update! This is so retarded, lame and a whole lot of cursing words come to mind.  Now the Xbox 360 is a "family entertainment center" and it's place is "definitely in the living room". This is just not happening... The more gaming becomes mainstream, the more n00b and lame and retarded people are gonna come in and fuck up everything! And because those people are a whole freaking lot, M$ is gonna make THEM happy, and not the serious gamer! If they fuck up the X360 I'll buy a PS3 just to fuck with M$ - the same they did with the whole REAL gaming community...   
P.S. I know I cursed a lot in this post, but I'm just very very mad because of the bullshit that M$ just pulled.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jul 15, 2008)

Master_of_Time said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!! Those announcements are great! It's like it's X-mas!  And now you can play X360 on your PC monitor, reduce the noise... If X360 was a great buy before, now it's a MUST HAVE! M$ is really bad-ass when they're not making Vistas.



lol its like you're experiencing the world for the first time.


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jul 15, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> lol its like you're experiencing the world for the first time.



lol its like you're spamming.  End of spam session, just if you're writing here it better be X360 related.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 15, 2008)

I say they need to quiet down the optical drives before they worry about fan speed.  Suckers are noisy.  I say you get the option with the Elite to "install" games onto the massive HDD so we don't have to have our discs or the noise that comes with them


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jul 15, 2008)

DD,after what I saw in that video I'm not concerned about noise any more. now the main thing for me is if they'll allow me to use the old skin. I can take a childish look, but this is just too much, man! It childish,gay and Vista at the same time. It has to do with X360 as much as my grandmother...  That's a nice option about the hard drive, but it doesn't really matter for me, because when I'm playing the X360 will be half-way across the room and the Z-5500s will pretty much drown out the DVD noise.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 15, 2008)

i like the new dashboard look, its modern and the new avatars well they look like sophisticated mii characters but its fun, that game 100-1 uses the characters you go on a live quiz show and you play other xbox live users

fan noise = fast fans no problem there but disk noise is loadish
they have xbox 360s with better drives from benq i think but either way there are xboxs with quieter drives


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, I know what the avatars are for, and I know that they're use for the 1vs.100 game, which isn't bad, but it's like M$ is saying to me "I just don't take you seriously and go f*** yourself". Well, I may be 14, you can say that my opinion is not worth much, but how do you see a grown 30-40 year man being represented by a childish/gay-looking toy-like thing... It's just that X360 is meant for gaming, not dressing up dolls. :shadedshu They are turning a great console into a mediocre toy that way. And I watched the full presentation on a video. Here's what I noticed - they spent 30 minutes for GoW2, Fallout 3, and RE5. And just for their retarded bullsh** they spent almost 45 minutes saying the same thing over and over again, trying to convince us how great, almighty, cool, incredible, etc. is the new look of the X360 is... So, my point is that those retarded avatars got more attention (or at least they hoped so) than 3 GREAT upcoming games! And the moment they showed the new look instead of instant clapping there was just silence for about 2-3 second, 'cuz people were like "WTF is this, is this Vista???" Vista is spreading it's influence like a plague, I can take that, but all that bullsh** gay look is just too much! We are not kids, damn it! The kids who like this stuff can't even afford to buy an Xbox on their own, and if their parents buy them the Xbox it's likely they'll play childish, retarded games! Those users are by no means serious gamers. So, this shows that M$ is trying to make happy people who think like this: "Ooo shiny! Me like! Me buy!" That is why I'm so pissed off, and that is why I feel like M$ said to us "F*** you! We just want to take people's money and we don't give a s**t about our customers as long as they are keeping our pockets full of money"!


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jul 15, 2008)

Can I join please?

SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):

Premium

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

Wired pad, wireless pad, keyboard, VGA cable (running through my PC monitor) various audio adapters to get sound through my PC speakers...

LIVE GAMER TAG:
The NINJ4

GAMES OWNED:
Call of Duty 4
Lost Odyssey
Halo 3
Gears of War
Mass Effect
Ninja Gaiden 2
GTA4
Skate
Simpsons Game
Assassins Creed
Perfect Dark Zero

CURRENTLY PLAYING:
Call of Duty 4 - pwning n00bs 

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:
Call of Duty 4

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)
Resident Evil 5
Left 4 Dead
Fable 2
GoW2
Mass Effect 2
Bioshock 2


Jeez I didn't realize how many games I brought, only got my 360 2 weeks ago


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 15, 2008)

it dosnt look like vista i use vista everyday

it dosnt even look gay either

i have seen grown adults play on the wii with miis

i do not see why your bashing Microsoft so much because they are fine

HECK they basically took pcs from being servers to desktops and created the best OS EVER

the reason they spent so long on the update is because it will change xbox 360 a lot, there will be other times gears of war ect will get to be on shows but this wont

the new dashboard looks cool i welcome it!

thanks microsoft for all the stuff they have done and shut up


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jul 15, 2008)

In response to the people talking about the Xbox's with smaller CPU's, I'm pretty confident that it's all of the Elites and all of the Premium's that have the HDMI ports.

Yes, the Premium models now come with HDMI. Non-believers can request a photo and i'll get one 




MilkyWay said:


> i do not see why your bashing Microsoft so much because they are fine
> 
> HECK they basically took pcs from being servers to desktops and created the best OS EVER



He's not bashing Microsoft, he's disagreeing with the direction they're taking with the Xbox. At the end of the day, it's a games console. It's marketed to the older people, specifically the over 15's (sorry Master_of_Time ) - the under 15's can't even buy most of the games that are worth buying... (unless they, you know, know people )

As for the best OS ever, you need to do you homework and you'll soon find that Microsoft's ethics are far from friendly. I'm a Computer Scientist and know enough to be able to bash Microsoft pretty hard, but this is hardly the place for that  Leave him to express his opinion and leave it as just that - an opinion.


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, X360 actually IS targeted 15+. I agree on that, because A) most of the good games are M rated; B)Xbox Live, Live Marketplace, etc. heavily relies on credit card payment, you can buy pre-paid code cards but still...; C) Most of the under 13/15 are just idiots (most, not all) and adults don't really scream "I pwn3d joo bitch I'm so 1337" every time they score a headshot at multiplayer. Well, in fact most of the kids that are 13-15 have more than enough money to buy games and pay for LIVE, but they want mom and dad to do pay.  I, for one, buy original games with the money they give me when I go out with friends, money to eat at school, etc. I buy my PC parts with my own money too. but how much of those spoilt kids are gonna do that? Very little. Well, I'm bashing M$ because X360 was targeted at serious gamers and adults, not little kids that would be like "look at that avatar it's sooo cute" and lame shit like this. Second example: my mother used to take me to some friends of her's when I was younger. So, over time they got rich and became assholes, but that's another story.  So, the husband went to the US for 6 months. brought back a X360 Premium with him, and last time I was at their place I saw the Xbox and asked him what games he has. Well - none. He just used it as an "entertainment center". Extremely lame IMHO! Why the hell did he get an X360 to watch movies and play movies and not play a single game? 'Cuz he wants to say "Look, I've got a X360. Oh yeah, I've got a 10000$ audio system, but look at my Xbox that I use for nothing, but show you how rich I am". Like I said assholes. I agree - it's goot to watch a movie or two on the X360, but it's pointless to turn a GAMING console into a movie/music center - there are A/V receivers, DVD/Blu-Ray players, PCs, with the same online options that M$ introduced. And because of the growing number of people that just buy the X360 NOT for games, like the guy I told you about, they shop at Xbox LIVE and buy movies and music and bring M$ more and more MONEY. So, M$ is kind of slowly making the gaming part of the X360 it's second face -> gives less attention to gamers. That's my REAL complaint, forget about the stupid avatars, they're gonna keep the guide with the blades. But, that process of pushing gamers to the side has begun about a year ago and it's not stopping. More balanced users -> less for US, the real gamers! You may not agree with me. That's ok, it's your right to disagree with me, but that's how I see things, and as long as they say it's a console it's a gaming machine, after all consoles were meant for gaming and that's why they exist. Cheers, I hope I haven't bored you to death.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 15, 2008)

After seeing just the first day of E3. I am happy! Final Fantasy 13 is going to be on there and out the same day! I'm just jumping for joy!


----------



## mlupple (Jul 15, 2008)

Banjo Kazooie will be SO good, as will Viva Pinata.  I think Portal Still Alive is 360 exclusive, but I hope it will be released on PC.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll be grabbing up the Star Ocean games.


----------



## Master_of_Time (Jul 19, 2008)

A retailer near me got yesterday some X360s which I'm sure they didn't have before - Premiums bundled with GTA IV. I'll go tomorrow and try to find out if they are the Jaspers.  (*praying to Satan for Jaspers*  ) I have a friend there who might help me, so we'll see if I get some info. If I do - I'll share with you immediately.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 22, 2008)

SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):

Premium 

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

A few controllers, a headset.. umm the usual HD

LIVE GAMER TAG:
ShiBDiB

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

NHL 08
COD 4
GTA 4
NCAA 2008
Madden 2008


CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:

NHL 08

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

Endwar
Halo Wars
Gears 2
NHL 09


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 2, 2008)

portal is just downloadable content so you need the game on 360 which sucks since most have it on pc

well my ninja gaiden 2 disk is fucked, it gets to a cutscene at level 11 or 10 cant remember and it stops nothing happens and its fucked

im going to sned an email about this see if i can get a replacment disk or something else worked out

how would you know if its a jasper? i mean wouldnt it look the same as the falcon?


----------



## Master_of_Time (Aug 3, 2008)

It must be team FDOU, and I'll check the power rating. After that it's the manufacturing date. As far as I know the jaspers will be 20-30+/08/08... I checked there, and those guys didn't even know the xbox has revisions... LOL


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 3, 2008)

clueles is the word best used in this situation

sucks but really they sjhould be told of hardware changes product changed ect and be given sufficeint details of the hardware

im going to ask about my ninja gaiden disk tommorow

i really want to get street fight 4 now

SOON TNA IMPACT will be out cant wait


----------



## deathbyburk (Aug 3, 2008)

SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):

Elite

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

About everything I could get my hands on

LIVE GAMER TAG:
JerryDeath

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

COD 4
Gears
Soul Cal 2

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:

Soul Cal 2

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

Gears 2


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 4, 2008)

well ninja gaiden 2 has an update problem, if you havnt completed it before

if you update and its not completed before then you get a crash at the chapter 10 cutscene before the stairs

solution is too clear the xbox 360 cache and not get any updates


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2008)

so anyone seen these new 360s with the slim down gpu?

i want one of those 360 with HDMI and a quieter dvd drive
to bad i have one of the old ones and it wont RROD so i can send it and hope for a better one


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Aug 8, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> so anyone seen these new 360s with the slim down gpu?
> 
> i want one of those 360 with HDMI and a quieter dvd drive
> to bad i have one of the old ones and it wont RROD so i can send it and hope for a better one



Put some towels on it, they don't know the difference.
I had the new Premium's with HDMI and the quiet drive and it just RROD. Sending it today.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2008)

im not purposely going to overheat it to death

the new ones dont RROD, im talking about the Falcon chip ones with better cooling smaller cpu


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Aug 8, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> im not purposely going to overheat it to death
> 
> the new ones dont RROD, im talking about the Falcon chip ones with better cooling smaller cpu



Oh, mine isn't that version, its the one with the new heatsinks.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2008)

so your saying you have a jasper and it broke?

i think thats unusual, even unusual for the falcons to break

the original xbox 360 i wouldnt be surprised tho as the cooling wasnt sufficient and the dvd drive noise is to much, at least they decided to fix the heat issues and noise issues


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

Jaspers arent available to buy yet. And falcons arent free from RROD, they still do RROD, just not as much. The GPU hasnt changed.

Jasper should bring the 360 fail statistics in line with the PS3, as it will have a cooler running GPU which is the bit that causes RROD's

I cant wait till the jasper comes out. I'm gonna replace my 20GB launch console with a Jasper Elite.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2008)

i might replace mine dunno if its worth it tho tbh

wondering how much it would be to trade in my 360 and then what the difference between a jasper would be

i know Falcons do RROD but its less comon hardly any of them do it

its the heat that does the RROD everything else is hardware related


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> i might replace mine dunno if its worth it tho tbh
> 
> wondering how much it would be to trade in my 360 and then what the difference between a jasper would be
> 
> ...



I know, the GPU overheats, then a combination of warping and softening solder causes GPU to get partially disconnected.

Falcons are better cus CPU is cooler so less heat in the box, Jasper should be _the_ fix though, as it has a 65nm GPU so that will be cooler and shouldnt overheat.

I dont see why they just couldnt do a firware update that set the overheat function lower.

I'm upgrading cus I want the 120gb HDD to store games on when the new dash comes out. And knowing my luck I'll spend £100 on the HDD, then the xbox will break just as 3 yrs extended warranty runs out, so I figure I may as well put that £100 into a new jasper elite, that has hdmi, and runs cooler!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Aug 9, 2008)

I think the falcons RROD rate is still like 10%. Which is a lot better then the original.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 9, 2008)

Man am I glad I got an Elite


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 10, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Man am I glad I got an Elite



Depends when you got it, could still RROD. 
The first lot of elites, used an HDMI version of the launch consoles mobo.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh yeah, and can I join please? 

*SYSTEM* (Core, Premium or Elite):

Premium (launch console), will be updating to a Jasper Elite when they are released.

*PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES*:

Wireless controller x 2, HD cable via component into 32" Sharp HDTV , Play n Charge kit, headset, 20GB HDD, Halo 3 Faceplate

*LIVE GAMER TAG*:

AL3X P

*GAMES OWNED*:

Too many to list lol (me too!)

*CURRENTLY PLAYING*:

GTA IV
Pro Street
DiRT
Oblivion (yes still )

*CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME*:

GTA IV

*MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)*

Fable 2
Star Wars Force Unleashed
Tomb Raider Underworld


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Depends when you got it, could still RROD.
> The first lot of elites, used an HDMI version of the launch consoles mobo.



It's a little older, but I don't think it's a launch elite.  It does have the higher wattage PSU, though.  But I've driven it probably 400mi and it hasn't given me a single problem, so I don't think anything's going to come loose if it hasn't already


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 10, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> It's a little older, but I don't think it's a launch elite.  It does have the higher wattage PSU, though.  But I've driven it probably 400mi and it hasn't given me a single problem, so I don't think anything's going to come loose if it hasn't already



If its got a ~200W PSU then its got 90nm GPu and CPU. if 175W its got 90nm GPu and 65nm GPU. Then in theory the jasper with both 65nm CPU ang GPU will be about 150w.

long as you keep it cool and ventilated like you would a PC it shouldnt be a problem. Mine is damn noisy and vents out a hell of a lotta heat though. Warms up my room good and proper no joke.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 11, 2008)

Same with mine.  It's the 225W I think.  It's not any louder than the DVD drive, though, but play by drive will take care of that.

Anyway, I might be getting rid of the 360 very soon.  Looks like the likelihood of it getting stolen overseas is higher than I thought.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 12, 2008)

anyone in the 360 club have unreal tournament 3? can you tell me how it is and how many servers are up? I have the ps3 version want to see, if people on 360 still like it


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 12, 2008)

okay my second 360 also got ROD lucky enough it should be back this week but now i cant play BF badcompany :'(


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2008)

nope i have unreal tournament on pc soz mate

i like the pc version best since you can get maps and make your own maps and PHYSX!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 20, 2008)

http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/08/20/rumor-new-360-controllers-feature-revised-d-pad/

they are making a revised d-pad version of the xbox 360 pad, its green but im down with that and i love football, its being bundled with pro evolution soccer 2009


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm selling my 360 Elite with 15 games and a bunch of other accessories if anybody's interested.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 20, 2008)

i might be interested in taking something from you not the console tho as i have a 360 myself

might i ask why your selling it, its not really that different from the PS3 enuf to warrant selling it if thats what your doing


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 20, 2008)

What sort of accessories you got? Would ask about game but cant cus of stupid ntsc/pal thing (which pc games dont seem to suffer from )


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 20, 2008)

ive played foreign games on my 360 ill have to check up on that


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 20, 2008)

Foreign games are fine if they are pal or region free. But retail games in the US are usually always NTSC which afaik wont work on a PAL UK console. (unless its been modded)


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd really like to get rid of it all at once.  It's on my local craigslist for $800.  Elite with 2 rechargable wireless controllers, 15 good games, hd dvd player, 4 hddvds, remote, headset.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 21, 2008)

Star Wars: The force unleashed demo is on xbl now! 

Downloading it, have pre-ordered the game, hope this demo is as good as I'm anticipating.


----------



## paybackdaman (Aug 21, 2008)

SYSTEM:

Premium [don't know what it is after 2 red rings ]

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

4 wireless controllers, 4 Plug n' Play kits, Microsoft battery charger with 2 batteries, 3 Guitar Hero Guitars, Rockband mic, drums, and guitar, 4 headsets [don't know why as you can't use them at the same time], USB camera, Xbox Universal Remote, HD Component cables, VGA cables. 

LIVE GAMER TAG:

paybackdaman

GAMES OWNED:

Call of Duty 4
Rockband
Guitar Hero II and III
Halo 3
GTAIV
Assassins Creed
Gears of War
Rainbow 6 Vegas 2
Fear
Gun
[only the ones that count. haha.]

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

Call of Duty 4
Rockband
Guitar Hero II and III

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:

Call of Duty 4

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

Force Unleashed
Guitar Hero 4
Rockband 2
Call of Duty: World at War
Gears of War 2
Fallout 3

[halo 4 anyone? haha]


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 21, 2008)

well i cant wait for TNA iMPACT dont care what people think i loved bloody smackdown:here comes the pain


----------



## paybackdaman (Aug 21, 2008)

Well. There is a game I am not looking forward to, Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe. I really wish I knew what the people were thinking when they were deciding to combine the universes? I mean the comics are selling big now that the movies are out, but to add it in a video game that prides itself on violence and "finishers" with universe that is know for downplaying violence to "POW, BOOM, CRASH" and to make it for a more wide range of younger and older viewers...I just can't see how this is gonna work.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 21, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> kieran_fletch needs to be changed to MilkyWay just noticed that
> 
> well i cant wait for TNA iMPACT dont care what people think i loved bloody smackdown:here comes the pain



At least you've been added. 

oh yeah, and the force unleashed is amazing!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 23, 2008)

i badly want to get fable 2
also half a zillion other games i cannot afford

the new tiger woods looks cool as it means you can tune your club swing no more having to awkwardly move the analogue to get it to go straight

saints row 2 look not bad

soul calibre 4 i badly need it too

street fighter 4 DAMN!!!


----------



## Skrabrug (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi, I currently don't own a 360 but i will in about 2 weeks.

just wondering what the difference between the Core "Arcade" bundle, Core Console, and the Pro Console are?


----------



## mlupple (Sep 2, 2008)

The arcade has a *wired* controller, doesn't include headset, doesn't include hard drive - so you can't download map packs and such, doesn't include high definition cables.  If you buy just those things, you'll spend well over $100.  Don't for any reason get the arcade.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 2, 2008)

idk what they have out now but I won the premium set online and it came with a headset and HDD

Honestly.. Unless you have a bunch of friends who have a 360 and play online I would just stick to PC gaming..


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 2, 2008)

The core console isnt about anymore (or if it is its old stock)
Like others have said, arcade, you are just buying the console and wired controller.
Then the 60gb pro/premium (prob the best to get for you) has wireless controller, 60gb HDD, headset, etc.
Then the one I want to upgrade to, is the elite, with 120gb hdd, and its black!


----------



## Skrabrug (Sep 2, 2008)

@ alexp999:ahh, yeah they still sell the normal core version here xD

 i might just get the pro one with a 60gb hdd

@ mlupple: according to the palce I'm getting my 360 form the arcade bundle now has wireless controller, 20gb hdd, 256MB memory unit, and 5 generic games such as Pac-Man Championship Edition, Boom Boom Rocket, Luxor 2, Feeding Frenzy and UNO.

alhough by the looks of it the normal core version just has a wired controller and no HDD >.<

@ ShadowFold:  i have no friends with a 360 that I'm aware of.
I mainly just want it for multi player , co-op and fighting games


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 2, 2008)

*Who do I need to add?*

I havent been on here for a while, who do I need to add to the members list?


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 2, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> I havent been on here for a while, who do I need to add to the members list?



Me please! 

EDIT:
Oh wait, when do you add me? Been checkin for ages., doh!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 2, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Me please!
> 
> EDIT:
> Oh wait, when do you add me? Been checkin for ages., doh!



LOL I just added you m8 

So what games are everyone looking forward to?  Im gagging for Resident Evil 5 and Saints Row 2 (plus many more lol)


----------



## Wile E (Sep 2, 2008)

Looking forward to GoW2 here.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Looking forward to GoW2 here.



Oh yes.....its gonna be awesome!


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 2, 2008)

I cant wait for:

Force unleashed
Fable II
Halo Wars


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 3, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> I cant wait for:
> 
> Force unleashed



Agreed


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> Agreed



Demo is amazing.

Oh and I got my new 360 elite today!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 3, 2008)

nice you got a elite 

i really want to get some new 360 games practically the only new games i have is ninja gaiden 2 and gta 4


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> nice you got a elite
> 
> i really want to get some new 360 games practically the only new games i have is ninja gaiden 2 and gta 4



I'm thinking of possible selling some of mine depending on what I get for em. Need to recoup some cash. Will take a pic of the games I have. You can tell me if you are interested in any.

Unless you want to buy new?


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2008)

Here you go:


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I'm looking for Mass Effect and Pro Street again... I sold Pro Street(dumb mistake) and I let someone that didn't know the first thing about a game system use my Xbox and they scratched it up to hell and back... grrr my uncle...


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2008)

Only just got mass effect. Would consider selling pro street. It is basically brand new. Only used it once and I dont personally enjoy it it that much. But would depend on how much I was offered for it.

I am also have the Limited edition, halo faceplate, still got the original packaging. Doesnt really suit my elite. 

Got mass effect from here , £9.99!!!

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...t_10199869|Clearance+video+games|10244460.htm


----------



## Azazel (Sep 3, 2008)

lol argos.
everything i get from there brakes.


i just orderd a xbox360 pro(20gb) and blue dragon and lost odessy for £200 from hmv..i thought it was a good deal.

the new pro cost £200 on its own and im broke hehe


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2008)

Azazel said:


> lol argos.
> everything i get from there brakes.
> 
> 
> ...



Got my Elite from Tesco this morning for £254 

Just ordered a Black play and charge kit from gameplay for £12.99 delivered. New one seems quieter than the old one. The fan on the GPU side still seems to get pretty hot like the last one on idle, and CPU side is considerably cooler. Under load, the fans seems to even out in temps, is that a good thing?
Pretty hard to tell just by putting your hand at the back. Will give it a good run tomorrow. Should be able to tell by the heat of the disc. My old one after about 2 hours play would chuck out disc that you could near burn yourself on. :shadedshu
Hopefully this new one will be better. At least I now have another 3 years warranty for rrod. By the end of which, the next, next gen console will prob be out.


----------



## Azazel (Sep 3, 2008)

sweet elite.
it looks so sexy. i want one hehe

well review for the newer models of the 360 say temps have improved..
lets hope so cos i usually have quite long setting hehe


----------



## Scryer_360 (Sep 5, 2008)

New member, just hoping to pick your brains and let my brain be picked.

My stock fan recently died, and since Microsoft wanted $40 to repair it, I decided I'd just buy another fan. I purchased the Talismoon Whisper fan, and the result is...

Terrible. My NIDEC fans were quieter, and the air coming out of the XBOX 360 wasn't as hot (re: it was cooler). The 'Whisper' Fan is actually louder than the DVD drive.

Bad install? Or is the Whisper fan full of crap? 

I've noticed that the Whisper MAX seems to of given people good results, and does anyone know of any other fans available for the 360?


----------



## SerenadeRB (Sep 5, 2008)

I've actually been considering buying a 360 (imma wii owner). But I'm wondering,
Does it support 1080p? I know that 720p is better than 1080i, but my tv supports native 1080p signals (like blu-ray etc...), and IDK if the output on the 360 supports it like the PS3 does.
If not some component cables and 720p work for me


----------



## Scryer_360 (Sep 5, 2008)

One there is no such thing as 780p in 16x9 High Definition Televisions (that is, every HDTV you can buy). You are actually referring to 720p, which means 720 lines of horizontal resolution in progressive scan mode.

Now to get away from that technical speak: STOP. THINKING. NOW.

Read my words and then think again: what size of TV do you have, and how far do you sit from it?

I worked as a TV salesman at Best Buy for 2 years, and gained quite a bit of experience and knowledge about HDTV. First thing to know about HD is that it looks no better than standard def on a 32 inch screen if you are a thousand feet away. Or even 100 feet. Or, actually, even 12.

Lets say you have a 32 inch HDTV and its 720p. To get the full benefit of 720p over SD images, you need to be about 4 feet away. Now, with a 32 inch 1080p screen, you need to be about two feet. And two feet, my friend, is ridiculously close (edit: that two feet away number is quoted in comparison to 720p actually, at 4 feet the difference between standard def and 1080p high def will be night and day on a 32 inch). If you have a 50 inch screen, 720p and 1080p will look identical at 10 feet of distance, and 1080p will begin looking better as you approach six feet. At six feet away, a 1080p will be night and day better than 720p.

Except for one issue: video format. (insert your gasping here)

Most Xbox 360 games are formatted in either 720p or 1080i. The reason for the lack of 1080p support is that in most fast paced action games the slight banding that occurs is not noticable to the average player (especially considering the fact that the average HD gamer games on an LCD, which will have ghosting issues most of the time)(hell, its even worse when you turn on the 120hz bullshit, hint to all of you with 120hz televisions who game: leave the feature off. Especially if you play FPSs, it will create banding outside of the actual image that will throw your aim).

So to sum up: don't worry about 1080p. In fact, go to cnet.com and search for "The Case Against 1080p." Their own editor of home theater questions the need for it in all but 55 inch or larger screens. The main reason you want 1080p, I know, is because thats what salesmen talk up the most and whats advertised most. I was one of those salesmen. Truth is, its wildly unnecessary to have 1080p in order to enjoy HD.


----------



## SerenadeRB (Sep 5, 2008)

Ah thank you for correcting me, 720 is what I meant.
And I have read up on it a little (but def. not to the extent of your knowledge).
I game on a 60" DLP tv though, and I believe dlp monitors don't experience the ghosting issues.
I figure that the difference has got to be somewhat significant on that magnitude of a display.
Doesn't 360 up convert rather well too?
Thank you btw for taking the time out to answer me 
~Evangeline

Edit: And those numbers (about distance and the like) are very interesting. Any place you can link me to them, I'd like to read about it.


----------



## Scryer_360 (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.engadgethd.com/2006/12/09/1080p-charted-viewing-distance-to-screen-size/

Originally from Carlton Bale, that link here:
http://www.carltonbale.com/2006/11/1080p-does-matter/

1080p is worth it, he says. Well, worth it if you have the scratch lying around to purchase a 60 inch 1080p Pioneer Plasma, sure. But if you have that money, I'd imagine you'd get 1080p anyway...


----------



## SerenadeRB (Sep 5, 2008)

Scryer_360 said:


> http://www.engadgethd.com/2006/12/09/1080p-charted-viewing-distance-to-screen-size/
> 
> Originally from Carlton Bale, that link here:
> http://www.carltonbale.com/2006/11/1080p-does-matter/
> ...



Thanks for the chart!
Def. saving that one.
But my TV is NOT plasma, its Digital-Light-Proccesing.
a Mitsubishi WD60735 to be exact. It's projection, just not CRT projection. And it was actually (relatively) cheap too ^.^
My tv (60" DLP) was a little over $1250 where as the SAME SIZE plasma from pioneer would be, say $6000-$8000


----------



## Scryer_360 (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh and as far as it upconverting: turn off the function if you find out how. 

All TV's have to display images at their native resolution, be the source image 480i, all the way up to 2160p (not that anything can take that yet sans some computer monitors and commercial tvs).

So if you put standard def on a 1080p tv, its in 1080p. So why does it still look like suck then? Two reasons: bit rate, resolution matching (my term, that last one) and aspect ratio.

Bit rate is the amount of data transferable at a given time. The more data transferred in a video stream, the higher quality the image can be (no matter the resolution, we are talking artifact removal, color consistency, etc). HD video signals, be it 720p, 1080i or 1080p have higher bit rates than 480i standard def. 

Hence, all those signals look better than 480i in absolute terms no matter what (again though, remember that with distance the image quality can sink low enough it stops mattering, look at the charts again to understand). 

Now, to resolution and aspect ratio. Did you know that all TV is is different colored lights turning off and on? Really, it is. Get as close as you can to a 32inch standard def tv screen. Notice those little black lines?

All TV screens are made up of what are called pixels, and all pixels are created by the intersection of lines (the black lines you see mark where a pixel ends and begins). If you notice, each pixel by itself is one solid color. TV works by packing enough pixels in close together: therefor, when each pixel is a different color, shapes can be made. And if you pack them REALLY close together, it can even look like a fluid image.

So thats what 720p, 480i, and 1080p all mean. The first number is the number of lines of resolution horizontally on a screen. The unspoken number in 1080p is 1920, or 1920 lines of vertical resolution. Notice how the black lines in that 32 inch tv I mentioned were running up and down and side to side? Thats what I mean by vertical and horizontal resolution: the lines you see are created by lines of resolution, and in 1080p, there are 1920 lines of vertical resolution and 1080 lines of horizontal resolution. in 720p, there are technically 1280 lines of vertical resolution, and 720 lines of horizontal resolution (I say technically because due to the way TV's are made, most LCD TV's in 720p actually have 1366 lines of vertical resolution, and 768 lines of horizontal resolution, we'll come back to that).

By packing in lines that closely as described above, you can sharpen an image, thereby improving quality. Resolution matching refers to getting the same image on the screen as the screen's native resolution (that is, what lines of resolution are built into it). 1080p looks best on 1080p screens, 720p on 720p screens. Of course, you can put 720p on a 1080p screen, and 1080p on (some) 720p screens. But then the TV has to do something call "scale the image."

This is what upconvert DVD players do (and also why they are complete wastes of your money). In order to display an image, a TV must stretch an image to fit over all its lines of resolution. Or, shrink it. Thats how you can play standard def on high def screens: it just stretches the 480i image over all the lines of resolution in your high def display.

So what do upconvert DVD players do? The exact same thing. They also stretch an image from one resolution to another. The reason then why you should not use an upconvert player is because an image then gets processed twice: its processed once by the upconvert player and once by the TV.

In fact, there are some TV's where (when I still sold home theater) I recommended customers NOT buy an upconvert player at all. The Sony XBR4 TV's, for instance, had such a powerful engine that I just recommended people hook up their standard DVD players via component cables (because component delivers higher bit rates, remember me talking about those earlier?). 

Now, if you have a cheapo TV, like an Insignia, Vizio, Polaroid or an off brand (i.e. NOT a Samsung, LG, Sony, Sharp, Pioneer, Panasonic, Hitachi, or Philips) I still recommend using some form of upconvert player because likelyhood is an offbrand TV uses the cheapest software the manufacturer can find to stretch ("upconvert") that image.

Aspect ratio matching is also important: some call it "fat face" syndrome. Because standard def is shot in full screen (4:3 aspect ratio) and high def is shot in widescreen (16:9) aspect ratio. Due to the fact HDTV's are widescreen, then, a standard def image gets stretched horizontally, making things appear wider than they really are (peoples faces get fat). All that plays back to resolution too: 1920x1080 is a 16x9 ratio ( take 1920 and divide it by 120 and you get 16, divide 1080 by 120 and you get 9). 1280x720 is a 16x9 ratio too. So when the TV stretches the image over all its lines of resolution, it can distort standard def images. An upconvert player doesn't fix this, again, its doing the same thing the TV is doing.

Its best then to only have Widescreen DVD's (or better yet, if you have upgraded past a 42" HDTV, get a Blu-Ray player). That will fix the problem with images stretched out too wide. 

Oh and about your 60" DLP screen: happy gaming. Those are some of my favorite TV's, the DLPs. I only don't like the bulb life: typically I have to replace them every 3000 hours, some last up to 5000 though.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 5, 2008)

Scryer_360 said:


> One there is no such thing as 780p in 16x9 High Definition Televisions (that is, every HDTV you can buy). You are actually referring to 720p, which means 720 lines of horizontal resolution in progressive scan mode.
> 
> Now to get away from that technical speak: STOP. THINKING. NOW.
> 
> ...


That is the biggest load of crap I have ever heard. There is a night and day difference between my 32" Samsung 720p LCD, and my Trinitron 32" SDTV from 13ft away. There just is no comparison.

My neighbor has a 32" Samsung 1080p LCD, and you can easily tell the difference between it and my 720p from the same distance away.

Maybe your eyesight is not up to par, or maybe you just aren't that picky or sensitive to the difference in picture quality, but to blanket a statement like that is completely foolish. There IS a clear cut difference, all that's left to decide is whether or not the difference is pronounced enough for the individual buying the set.

I don't know where those people at Carltonbale got their charts, or how they came up with them, but I trust my eyes a whole hell of a lot more than a chart based on a theory.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 5, 2008)

I sit about 4 feet away from my 32" HDTV. Its native rez is 1360x768, but I run my 360 at 720p via HDMI.
I think there would be a difference at 4 feet going to 1080p, but only if you look for it, once you start gaming I dont know whether you would really notice that much.
Biggest jump in quality and clarity for me was going from Component to HDMI! Damn, everything looks like 1080p now!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 5, 2008)

Scryer_360 said:


> New member, just hoping to pick your brains and let my brain be picked.
> 
> My stock fan recently died, and since Microsoft wanted $40 to repair it, I decided I'd just buy another fan. I purchased the Talismoon Whisper fan, and the result is...
> 
> ...



Ive installed Talismoon Whisper fans into a few 360's and all seemed to run fine.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 5, 2008)

Wile E said:


> That is the biggest load of crap I have ever heard. There is a night and day difference between my 32" Samsung 720p LCD, and my Trinitron 32" SDTV from 13ft away. There just is no comparison.
> 
> My neighbor has a 32" Samsung 1080p LCD, and you can easily tell the difference between it and my 720p from the same distance away.
> 
> ...



I agree.  I recently upgraded my 32" Waltham LCD TV (which supported 1080i but was probably only truly 720p) to a 40" Samsung LCD TV (which supports 1080p but in reality is rated as a 1080i TV....1366 x 768 is the rated res....I think) and I can notice how much crisper the picture is on my Elite 360 via an HDMI cable.


----------



## Scryer_360 (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.cnet.com/1990-7874_1-5137915-1.html?tag=hdtv;hdtvfd_l -explaining HDTV resolution

http://www.cnet.com/1990-7874_1-6635863-1.html 0 - for the other newbs out there.



> The truth about 1080p
> In the last couple of years, there has been a big influx of HDTVs with 1080p native resolution, which typically cost a good deal more than their lower-resolution counterparts. But as we've been saying all along, once you get to high-def, the difference between resolutions becomes much more difficult to appreciate. We've done side-by-side tests between two 46-inch LCD HDTVs, one with 1366x768 resolution and the other with 1080p resolution, using the same 1080i source material, and it was extremely difficult for us to see any difference. It becomes even more difficult at smaller screen sizes or farther seating distances--say, more than 1.5 times the diagonal measurement of the screen. We've reviewed a 37-inch 1080p LCD, for example, where it was impossible to see the separation between horizontal lines at farther than 45 inches away.
> 
> Here are a few reviews where we compared 1080p displays directly to lower-resolution models:
> ...


 -David Katzmaier, of CNET.com

Anyway, Hookey, your TV can support up to 1080p, but it if it says its native resolution is 1366x768, thats its actual resolution. It just scales the image down to 720p (the short hand for all 700 line in-use resolutions today). 

Also, your old TV was an off brander, where as your samsung is, let me guess, the 350A or 450A right?

What you are seeing is the most commonly overlooked factor in HDTV: color quality and consistency. All thats really talked about is resolution, but color quality, as you can learn in those CNET articles, and on Audioholics, is just as if not more important. Truth is most people are unsatisfied with their HDTV due to either a) lack of an HD signal or b) poor color quality.

Especially in LCD's, the black levels tend to be pitiful compared to plasma. One of the reasons some report better image quality on 1080p sets is because they tend to buy a higher end model of a product line, one with a better color engine. I remember one old man I had as a customer once distinctly: he switched from a Vizio LCD to a Pioneer Plasma, and reported to me he was "blown away" by the amazing difference 1080p made. He had our installer come out to setup his sound system a day later, when the installer reported back, he informed me the old man had it hooked up to a standard definition source. The difference the old man saw was color quality.

Now, you installed the Whisper fan, how loud was it? It says under 40 decibels but my microphone is picking up up to 41 decibels at times, much louder than the NIDEC fans. Also, just today the thing shut down on heat (two red lights), which means its not moving enough air. Im going to eventually just have to build a case for this thing.... to the metal shop! (perhaps, depending on how this works out with the Whisper fan. Im going to re seat it).


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

Scryer_360 said:


> http://www.cnet.com/1990-7874_1-5137915-1.html?tag=hdtv;hdtvfd_l -explaining HDTV resolution
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/1990-7874_1-6635863-1.html 0 - for the other newbs out there.
> 
> ...


Well, the color quality argument doesn't account for my situation. Both the LCD TVs in my comparo have the same color quality, similar contrast, and same viewing angles. Out of all three sets, the CRT had the best color quality (obviously). There was still a clear cut difference between 720p and 1080p at 13ft away. 

In fact, in the first link in this quoted post, it states at the bottom that some people can and do notice a difference where others might not. So, this is not a matter of fact at all, it come purely down to the user.

And despite PLasma's better native contrast ratios, I would still recommend LCD to anyone that games on their TV. LCDs don't burn in, whereas plasma can.


Anyway, about your case, did you know Lian-Li is making a replacement case for them?

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2008/08/26/first-look-lian-li-xb01-xbox-360-case/1


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 6, 2008)

I just love the look at that replacement case!  
I have the VGA hook up for my xbox. Since I have both a HDMI monitor, and A DVI monitor, I made sure that I would all ways be able to keep my Xbox with my computer. I am blown away at the HD quality of everything. I thought Halo 3 looked good on a big screen tv, but you throw it on a 1080i 22in monitor, its 1,000 times better then it was on that big screen. 
I'm with you Wile with the whole LCD vs. Plasma. I still remember when they first came out with Big screen tv's... It was great picture, but if you kept the tv running with one picture for a long period of time, it would burn right in.... I have never cared if there is a semi difference in contrast or picture.. As long as I can game on it, I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Azazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I just love the look at that replacement case!
> I have the VGA hook up for my xbox. Since I have both a HDMI monitor, and A DVI monitor, I made sure that I would all ways be able to keep my Xbox with my computer. I am blown away at the HD quality of everything. I thought Halo 3 looked good on a big screen tv, but you throw it on a 1080i 22in monitor, its 1,000 times better then it was on that big screen.
> I'm with you Wile with the whole LCD vs. Plasma. I still remember when they first came out with Big screen tv's... It was great picture, but if you kept the tv running with one picture for a long period of time, it would burn right in.... I have never cared if there is a semi difference in contrast or picture.. As long as I can game on it, I'm a happy camper!



sweet. id love to have a hdtv....but ima broke 

and i dont think my moniter is hd capable  

man i got my xbox today...but my games wont be here till monday


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 9, 2008)

the xbox dash update will add in different resolutions for monitors ect
i think if i get a decent monitor at crimbo ill get the vga cable for my 360

i cant wait for Fable 2 and im really impressed with EAs latest sports titles NHL and tiger woods 09 look like solid games

dreams where crushed tho when ign reviewed TNA iMPACT, it looks good but its terrible they said the buttons and gameplay was nice but every character felt the same and there was no realism in the fights solid base for the next game they said wait and see if the next one is good but just rent this one

i really want to get the new viva pinata i was hooked at my friends on the first one it was fun and got me pulled in trying to get a decent garden


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 9, 2008)

if i was going to mod my 360 id get a new dvd drive dunno if you can replace the original one tho
depends on the size of the fans and id get some thermal paste on that bitch and lap it a little so it wasnt a jagged piece of iron ore

the new 360s are tempting tho the jaspers that is since they have hdmi and much quieter and cooler


----------



## Azazel (Sep 9, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> the xbox dash update will add in different resolutions for monitors ect
> i think if i get a decent monitor at crimbo ill get the vga cable for my 360
> 
> i cant wait for Fable 2 and im really impressed with EAs latest sports titles NHL and tiger woods 09 look like solid games
> ...



yeah i heard it comes out some time in the next three months hehe  rumor say november.. 

dam finally got my xbox and games..but the cable cuases horrible ghosting so ima gonna have to replace it.
i cant play or watch anything unless its perfect


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 9, 2008)

Scryer_360 said:


> http://www.cnet.com/1990-7874_1-5137915-1.html?tag=hdtv;hdtvfd_l -explaining HDTV resolution
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/1990-7874_1-6635863-1.html 0 - for the other newbs out there.
> 
> ...



This is my TV: http://www.bennettsonline.co.uk/entertainment/televisions/lcd-tv/Samsung-LE40A455C1-01788292 (but I got mine for only £427.99 from that same site  )

Im not quite sure how loud the Whisper fans have been as I havent checked, sorry


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 9, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> if i was going to mod my 360 id get a new dvd drive dunno if you can replace the original one tho
> depends on the size of the fans and id get some thermal paste on that bitch and lap it a little so it wasnt a jagged piece of iron ore
> 
> the new 360s are tempting tho the jaspers that is since they have hdmi and much quieter and cooler



Replacing the DVD-ROM is very tricky due to the DVD-ROM and Motherboard being software 'locked' together


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 9, 2008)

damn if you could i might be tempted to change the 360 drive
if you get a new console it should be better but they shouldnt force us to upgrade due to annoyance


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 9, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> damn if you could i might be tempted to change the 360 drive
> if you get a new console it should be better but they shouldnt force us to upgrade due to annoyance



I wouldnt worry too much about the DVD drive, once the new dash update comes out, games can run off the HDD, so we will actually really quiet 360's! 

My new elite with a BenQ drive (supposed to be the best 360 drive), is a bit quieter, but not enough to warrant all the faf that comes with opening your console and risking your gamertag/360 being banned.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah thats why i wont do it

also i think that the 20gb drive i have is crap now, they are doing the 60gb for the same price so i feel bum raped

its not fair when they bring out new versions of the same its just forcing customers to either put up or pay up


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 9, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> yeah thats why i wont do it
> 
> also i think that the 20gb drive i have is crap now, they are doing the 60gb for the same price so i feel bum raped
> 
> its not fair when they bring out new versions of the same its just forcing customers to either put up or pay up



I payed up, lol. just waiting for my transfer kit to come through so i can sue the 120gb HDD, then I'll either RROD my old console and sell it, or sell it as it is.

Mainly wanted elite for 120gb HDD (for games running off HDD) and the HDMI output. (cant beleive how much better it looks over component). Oh and its sexy black too!


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 9, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> I payed up, lol. just waiting for my transfer kit to come through so i can sue the 120gb HDD, then I'll either RROD my old console and sell it, or sell it as it is.
> 
> Mainly wanted elite for 120gb HDD (for games running off HDD) and the HDMI output. (cant beleive how much better it looks over component). Oh and its sexy black too!



nice if i had the cash id get a jasper elite but i dont so ill have to put up with microsoft


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 9, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> nice if i had the cash id get a jasper elite but i dont so ill have to put up with microsoft



I wanted to wait and get a Jasper Elite. Then i started getting the tell tale signs of an imminent RROD. Artifcating! 
So I decided to get my 360 now, gives me another 3 years of RROD warranty and I get my 120gb HDD (when I finally get the transfer kit through) ready for Games on HDD! 
Hopefully it will pave the way to getting round the DVD capacity problem which the PS3 doesnt have. Dev's could do an install disc and a play disc.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 9, 2008)

as long as installs dont go over a few gig it should be fine


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 9, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> as long as installs dont go over a few gig it should be fine



But then I suppose people on small/no HDD's are kinda buggered. Doesnt Halo 3 require a HDD tho?

I would imagine its not gonna be long before a Blu-Ray add on is available for the 360. MS dont have much choice. GTA IV filled the DVD.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 10, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> But then I suppose people on small/no HDD's are kinda buggered. Doesnt Halo 3 require a HDD tho?
> 
> I would imagine its not gonna be long before a Blu-Ray add on is available for the 360. MS dont have much choice. GTA IV filled the DVD.



I dont think games that are totally playable from the HDD will happen (due to things like piracy) and MS have already said a BluRay addon wont be made (I read this somewhere....if I can find the link I will post it)

The easiest thing to do is just make the larger games 'multi-disc' (like 'Infinate Undiscovery' is on 2x DL DVD's)

Most of the PS3 discs are 'padded' out (ie the game doesnt actually need all that space on the BluRay for data)  Even most of the movies dont require the full BR disc.

Admittedly, a BR addon for the 360 would have been nice  (since the death of HDDVD)


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 10, 2008)

Game are gonna be totally playable from HDD but will be like PC games, were you have to have the disc in for the security prog to run the main launcher. After verfification, the disc just spins down. Basically once the game is on your HDD the game disc is just a key.

Cant wait though, hope the dash update is early autumn as opposed to late.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 10, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Game are gonna be totally playable from HDD but will be like PC games, were you have to have the disc in for the security prog to run the main launcher. After verfification, the disc just spins down. Basically once the game is on your HDD the game disc is just a key.
> 
> Cant wait though, hope the dash update is early autumn as opposed to late.



The PS3 does that (sort of, with some games) but I think its a waste of time.  I know it will be better for your DVDROM (as the disc wont be spinning constantly) and the load times are slightly quicker.  But if you have a large collection of games and only a small HDD (ie 20GB) your going to be screwed!  Its not so bad for the PS3 because the HDD's are easily upgraded, but the 360 HDDs arent so easy to upgrade....unless you pay out for a bigger one (ie 60Gb - 120GB)

Do you have any links about this m8?


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you go:

http://majornelson.com/archive/2008...x-experience-8-person-chat-vga-plus-more.aspx


here is a vid of the installation:

http://kotaku.com/5035240/new-xbox-dashboard-hd-game-installation-shown


And here is how they are thinking of applying themes 

http://majornelson.com/archive/2008...s-could-look-like-in-new-xbox-experience.aspx


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 12, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://majornelson.com/archive/2008...x-experience-8-person-chat-vga-plus-more.aspx
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 14, 2008)

they cant force users to upgrade to a blu ray xbox 360
there could be a blu ray player addon via usb but thats about it, usb dosnt have enuf speed and bandwidth to play games

2 dual layer disks would be large wouldnt it? if everyone had 60gb Hard Drives then small 2/3gb install would be fine


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 14, 2008)

Just played Force Unleashed demo (again, lol!). Its amazing! Graphics care great too! So cant wait till this friday! 
Still wish game publishers would set worldwide release dates. What makes US so special to get it 3 days early than us? 

And cant wait for Dash update, want to get back into oblivion now I have just got Shivering Isles on the Sale thing. Hopefully stop pop-ins/stuttering and reduce load times. Make the game more enjoyable. :shadedshu


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 14, 2008)

Morrisons had a sale on any chart game 360 and ps3 for £25 i got Tiger Woods 2009 and am planning to sell 08 and my old smackdowns to make up the money i need for Fable 2

i want force unleashed but would rather spend my cash on other games at the moment like fable and saints row


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 14, 2008)

i actually need to get xbox live gold
ebay has 12+1 month for 24.99 but i coudl get a game for that damn hard choice


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 15, 2008)

I thought Xbox live gold was free now? Or is that for PC only?


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 15, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> Morrisons had a sale on any chart game 360 and ps3 for £25 i got Tiger Woods 2009 and am planning to sell 08 and my old smackdowns to make up the money i need for Fable 2
> 
> i want force unleashed but would rather spend my cash on other games at the moment like fable and saints row



Wow didnt even know Saints row 2 was coming out in october! Thought it was next yr sometime.  Played first one. Bought it cheap as I had a GTA itch and 6 months till release, lol, was okay, crappy ending, will read up on how he gets out of it (if story follows...  ), didnt enjoy it enough to make me get second one straight away. Will prob wait till Xmas or for it to be cheap, lol!

Looking forward to Fable 2 aswell. Got that on Pre-order. And Tomb raider underworld. Oh and Halo Wars, lol! Had Quantam of Solace ordered but cancelled that now as I cant afford all of them  Plus will see if its any good. Other than the graphics, the 007 game seemed to get progressively worse over time. (Though everything or nothing was quite good I suppose)

Wish games werent £39.99 on release tho


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 15, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> i actually need to get xbox live gold
> ebay has 12+1 month for 24.99 but i coudl get a game for that damn hard choice





ShadowFold said:


> I thought Xbox live gold was free now? Or is that for PC only?



Xbox Live is still subscription based for Gold. Not alot IMO.

And I bought my renewal (only just) from Play.com in their playtrade section for £24.99 delivered for 12months.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 15, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I thought Xbox live gold was free now? Or is that for PC only?



hell no just pc mate
its not really a lot for 13months tho its like £2 a month or somthing


----------



## paybackdaman (Sep 15, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I thought Xbox live gold was free now? Or is that for PC only?



wat? 

Xbox LIVE silver is free, but you can only use marketplace and such. Gold costs retail $50USD for 12+1 month.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 15, 2008)

Its free on PC. It has been for the past 4-5 months.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 15, 2008)

$50USD seems a lot for you guys but its damn cheap for us in the UK
i just ebay for most things i dont mind ebay some think its gay but its really cheap


----------



## paybackdaman (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah. I still don't understand about Xbox live being free on PC. or do you mean games in general that are ports are free....sorry, I am really at a loss here.

Edit: I think I got it. The windows live games are now free? Is this correct, just got done reading an article about gamefest...or w/e.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 15, 2008)

paybackdaman said:


> Yeah. I still don't understand about Xbox live being free on PC. or do you mean games in general that are ports are free....sorry, I am really at a loss here.



Think its Windows Live. MS dont charge for the usage of the servers for Mutliplayer Games for Windows games. You get loads of extras on Xbox live though, what with Xbox Today thing (or whatever its called), streaming of videos, demos and vids before PC. Think if MS charged for PC live, they wouldnt get a lot. People would just use different servers and you get all your extra stuff from elsewhere. Like Kieran said, its only £2 month. Hell of a lot less than most MMO games.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 15, 2008)

paybackdaman said:


> Yeah. I still don't understand about Xbox live being free on PC. or do you mean games in general that are ports are free....sorry, I am really at a loss here.
> 
> Edit: I think I got it. The windows live games are now free? Is this correct, just got done reading an article about gamefest...or w/e.



games for windows live is now free if you had a xbox live account that can be used to log into games for windows live also

you used to need to pay for a gold account but now only on xbox


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 15, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Just played Force Unleashed demo (again, lol!). Its amazing! Graphics care great too! So cant wait till this friday!
> Still wish game publishers would set worldwide release dates. What makes US so special to get it 3 days early than us?
> 
> And cant wait for Dash update, want to get back into oblivion now I have just got Shivering Isles on the Sale thing. Hopefully stop pop-ins/stuttering and reduce load times. Make the game more enjoyable. :shadedshu



Ive got the full game..............its incredible!


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 15, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> Ive got the full game..............its incredible!



 how....?


----------



## Xolair (Sep 19, 2008)

Heh, managed to download the demo of *Fracture* before my computer managed to get infested with some viruses, thanks to my shitty firewall that needs to be shut down in order to make XBL work...

Oh boy it was horrible. C-class action scenes, technically awful execution and the wannabe-Star Wars music score didn't impress me one bit. Visually it was somewhat decent, but in the end, style-wise, looked more like a rip-off from *Gears of War* that failed pompously. The transformation of landscape was also a good idea, but practically it was nothing but on some scripted spots. Shoot a wall, and it stays still. Shoot at the ground, and it gets all bumpy 'n shit. :shadedshu

The demo was also very short, thankfully it was. Couldn't have lasted one bit longer. Without a doubt one of the worst demos I've ever played.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 19, 2008)

Xolair said:


> Heh, managed to download the demo of *Fracture* before my computer managed to get infested with some viruses, thanks to my shitty firewall that needs to be shut down in order to make XBL work...
> 
> Oh boy it was horrible. C-class action scenes, technically awful execution and the wannabe-Star Wars music score didn't impress me one bit. Visually it was somewhat decent, but in the end, style-wise, looked more like a rip-off from *Gears of War* that failed pompously. The transformation of landscape was also a good idea, but practically it was nothing but on some scripted spots. Shoot a wall, and it stays still. Shoot at the ground, and it gets all bumpy 'n shit. :shadedshu
> 
> The demo was also very short, thankfully it was. Couldn't have lasted one bit longer. Without a doubt one of the worst demos I've ever played.



Cheers for the info....even if I am pretty pissed off now   Ive been waiting for this for some time and I was looking forward to playing the demo shortly (once its finished downloading)

Oh well, i will just have to play 'PURE' some more (which is great btw)


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 19, 2008)

Force Unleashed arrived yesterday. Thankyou play! 

All I can say is


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 19, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Force Unleashed arrived yesterday. Thankyou play!
> 
> All I can say is



Awesome isnt it.....I cant understand the bad reviews for it


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 19, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> Awesome isnt it.....I cant understand the bad reviews for it



Nor can I, took a little while to learn some of the combos, I like the fact it rewards you if you vary the combo's.

Found the second levels boss really hard though. Might have just been while I was still getting to grips with it.

Dont want the game to end, lol!

Dont want to ask anything thats gonna spoil it, but can you revist levels to get the secrets you missed? Or do you only have the option of starting a new game?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 19, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Nor can I, took a little while to learn some of the combos, I like the fact it rewards you if you vary the combo's.
> 
> Found the second levels boss really hard though. Might have just been while I was still getting to grips with it.
> 
> ...



Once you complete the game you can use mission select to go back on each stage and get the stuff you missed  

I found the junk planet boss a bitch also (on Sith mode)  But my 5 year old son beat him 1st go on 'Apprentice' lol


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 19, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> Once you complete the game you can use mission select to go back on each stage and get the stuff you missed
> 
> I found the junk planet boss a bitch also (on Sith mode)  But my 5 year old son beat him 1st go on 'Apprentice' lol



The spidery guy?

Thats the one I found difficult, think its the one you're talking about too. Playing through on normal mode. lol at your 5 yr old beating us


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 19, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> The spidery guy?
> 
> Thats the one I found difficult, think its the one you're talking about too. Playing through on normal mode. lol at your 5 yr old beating us



Yep, thats him....he was a right pain in the arse lol  

My lad loves the 360.  Hes the only 5 year old I know that has completed the FPS 'BlackSite' on the 360 all by himself 

PS: if you thought that guy was a f*cker to beat, just wait until you have to fight a certain guy that was in Star Wars Episode I


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 19, 2008)

I've never been a Star Wars fan. I have watched the movies. 4,5,6 is still the bests... But, I have played almost every game they have made... I've been thinking about grabbing This one, and after playing the Demo I really need to pick it up.. 

Hookey, your son.... I can't see how they can... My nephew was playing F1 the other day and I was watching him... Well, he won the circuit... 1st in every race but one... Even 1st in Monaco...  
Little kids for the win!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 19, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I've never been a Star Wars fan. I have watched the movies. 4,5,6 is still the bests... But, I have played almost every game they have made... I've been thinking about grabbing This one, and after playing the Demo I really need to pick it up..
> 
> Hookey, your son.... I can't see how they can... My nephew was playing F1 the other day and I was watching him... Well, he won the circuit... 1st in every race but one... Even 1st in Monaco...
> Little kids for the win!



lol, I know m8....its crazy how youngster pick these games up!   My son is currently on the 'Skyhook' level on SW:TFU (which is about the 6th level I think) and I havent helped him at all


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 19, 2008)

Sweet! So, by the end of the weekend he might have that baby beat! 
 

If nee needs any help. tell him its going to cost him... chores, and what not! lol.. I hear cleaning your room might be faster if you do it with a game..


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just got to what I can only presume is the last level. (on the star destroyer?).
Dont want anything given away, lol. But I have got this far fine (other than spidey man). Even Mr EP1 was okay. But I cannot even get to the out of the first room.  I want to see how your kid does it, lol. Prob done in 3 secs flat . Grrr, this game is pissing me off now, and I was enjoying it so much.! (


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 19, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Just got to what I can only presume is the last level. (on the star destroyer?).
> Dont want anything given away, lol. But I have got this far fine (other than spidey man). Even Mr EP1 was okay. But I cannot even get to the out of the first room.  I want to see how your kid does it, lol. Prob done in 3 secs flat . Grrr, this game is pissing me off now, and I was enjoying it so much.! (



That first room is a bitch......fight until you have enough time to pull open the large doors on the floor and jump down to safety   PS the enemies just keep coming until you run away lol


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 19, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> That first room is a bitch......fight until you have enough time to pull open the large doors on the floor and jump down to safety   PS the enemies just keep coming until you run away lol



Ah okay, thats why I keep dying  . Thanks for that. Think I managed to survive to the start of the third wave once, lol. You'd think they would tell you they constantly respawn.

Ah well, maybe give it another go tomorrow, kill first wave, lift up doors in floor and run!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Sweet! So, by the end of the weekend he might have that baby beat!
> 
> 
> If nee needs any help. tell him its going to cost him... chores, and what not! lol.. I hear cleaning your room might be faster if you do it with a game..



LOL, Ive tried that before but it doesnt work


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Ah okay, thats why I keep dying  . Thanks for that. Think I managed to survive to the start of the third wave once, lol. You'd think they would tell you they constantly respawn.
> 
> Ah well, maybe give it another go tomorrow, kill first wave, lift up doors in floor and run!



Find a doorway to hide in and let the enemies come to you.  I found using the force lightning helped on this bit.  Once youve destroyed the walkers, snipers etc and the only enemies that remain are the ones that respawn from the elevators......thats when you open the hatch and leg it


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 20, 2008)

currently enjoying tiger woods 2009 but got back into pro evolution soccer 2008 with 2009 coming out soon want to get some last few games in

havnt finished GTA 4 yet but plan on doing it today! im just gonna stick in and finish it im pretty good at it but its just sometimes slow nad i die due to one stupid thing, like ill be making a getaway and ill just tip a police car and have 50 feds on my tail!!!! while trying to escape from some russians or some itialians


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 20, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> currently enjoying tiger woods 2009 but got back into pro evolution soccer 2008 with 2009 coming out soon want to get some last few games in
> 
> havnt finished GTA 4 yet but plan on doing it today! im just gonna stick in and finish it im pretty good at it but its just sometimes slow nad i die due to one stupid thing, like ill be making a getaway and ill just tip a police car and have 50 feds on my tail!!!! while trying to escape from some russians or some itialians



lol, reminds me of the time I spent ages on the Elizabeta mission, with the drugs and SAS. Didnt know about the boat for getaway cus I dont use the guide on my first run of the game. Was trying to evade the police, turned down an alley and boom! Hit an explosive barrell 

It should set your car on fire but not an instant kill. Boy was I mad after that, lol!


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 20, 2008)

well lads i got to the last mission damn if i knew i was so close to the end of the game i wouldve just sat and played it weeks ago

i just feel bummed since i was feeling well thats it, it dosnt matter which ending you take you end up doing the same thing either way only difference is you choose who dies at the wedding


sorry tried to limit the spoliers to a minimum

anyway i think now is the time to try and tackle that uber hard boss im stuck on in ninja gaiden 2, its the fire guy ou kill him once and then well he appears later on and you fight him in a lava pit and you can only stand on these big pieces of floating rock, hardest boss ive ever faced no matter what i do he just whips me LOL


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 21, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> well lads i got to the last mission damn if i knew i was so close to the end of the game i wouldve just sat and played it weeks ago
> 
> i just feel bummed since i was feeling well thats it, it dosnt matter which ending you take you end up doing the same thing either way only difference is you choose who dies at the wedding
> 
> ...



GTA IV has two different endings, with different variations on the mission, one is a boat, one helicopter Have done em both. Its not just who dies at the wedding.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 22, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> GTA IV has two different endings, with different variations on the mission, one is a boat, one helicopter Have done em both. Its not just who dies at the wedding.



Yep, GTA IV has 2 endings.  Neither happy lol


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 23, 2008)

Got some more info on the new xbox dashboard:

Avatar Creation:
http://majornelson.com/archive/2008/09/19/new-xbox-experience-a-look-at-avatars.aspx

Games List/Main Page
http://gamerscoreblog.com/team/archive/2008/09/12/560984.aspx

Cant wait, hopefully its not much longer!


----------



## Xolair (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone of you peeps anxiously waiting for *Fable 2*? At least I am... 

Would be nice to play it in co-op with someone as well.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 23, 2008)

I can't wait for the new dashboard to come out. It should be good. 

Fable 2... Fable 1 was good... But, I will say that the Xbox version was WAY better then the PC... I'll have to see about this... So much going, so little time...


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 23, 2008)

FYI Roman is way better to keep alive you get his free taxi service, you get jack all from Kate who is just a moan.

Still would be nice if there was a way of keeping both alive.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 23, 2008)

new dash looks great looks modern the old one looks crap


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 23, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Got some more info on the new xbox dashboard:
> 
> Avatar Creation:
> http://majornelson.com/archive/2008/09/19/new-xbox-experience-a-look-at-avatars.aspx
> ...



I hate the idea of the gay Avatars


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 23, 2008)

i dont mind its not compulsory anyway

i just like the feel of the new dash way more modern it makes it up to par with the playstation 3 because before it was kinda simple

avatars arnt the only thing tho many minor upgrades and changes like the inclusion of new resolutions to run the xbox 360 at so when you hook it to your monitor you can run it at 1600x1200

so when i get my new 22inch monitor im hooking it up to that instead of getting a new tv which would be 3x the cost 3x less the quality


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 23, 2008)

the avatars give it a less threatening look since the 360 was seen as a hardcore console with just fps and driving games

ill make one but i dont think itll do much to my experience still they look better than the mii characters and people will get used to them


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 24, 2008)

Avatars are compulsory, but I like the fact if you dont want to make one, as shown in the video, just just pick a generic one. I would still like them to bring out game characters to use as your avatars, I dont like looking at gay cartoon. What are you supposed to do, make it look like you? Make it look like what you would like to look like?...


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 24, 2008)

no no no you can still pick a gamerpic
i think its only compulsory for certain games like 100 to 1


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 26, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Avatars are compulsory, but I like the fact if you dont want to make one, as shown in the video, just just pick a generic one. I would still like them to bring out game characters to use as your avatars, I dont like looking at gay cartoon. What are you supposed to do, make it look like you? Make it look like what you would like to look like?...



I feel the same way m8.  I got rid of my Wii because I found it boring and too 'childish'.  The 360 is a serious console and I like that.  At the E3 (I think) all the crowd went silent when the 'Avatar' concept was announced.......because its a blatant 'Wii' rip-off 

The only good thing that can come out of this is that more parents will buy 360's for their children because of these cutesy 'Avatar' characters (which is obviously M$' idea  ) but then they will be gutted when their children are running over hookers in GTAIV because the 360 has hardly any kiddy games


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 26, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> I feel the same way m8.  I got rid of my Wii because I found it boring and too 'childish'.  The 360 is a serious console and I like that.  At the E3 (I think) all the crowd went silent when the 'Avatar' concept was announced.......because its a blatant 'Wii' rip-off
> 
> The only good thing that can come out of this is that more parents will buy 360's for their children because of these cutesy 'Avatar' characters (which is obviously M$' idea  ) but then they will be gutted when their children are running over hookers in GTAIV because the 360 has hardly any kiddy games



haha, lol.

I finished Force Unleashed. Shame about the ending (light), but I'm gonna play the last level again after I have found all holocrons and try the dark ending.

Then to try my Play.com code!


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 26, 2008)

my little brother beat it in like 3 days, he loved the game. i dont care for it THAT much, granted a good game with good game play.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 27, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> my little brother beat it in like 3 days, he loved the game. i dont care for it THAT much, granted a good game with good game play.



Cool, I thought it was a very good game   How olds your bro, my son Harry (5 years old) cleared it the other day lol


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey, the Xbox live service is off till midnighthere in the UK yeah? Not usre if it is the same the rest of the world. now Mr.PointyHead said it wouldnt be for the new Xbox Dash, but I got a message from Xbox to say it was to ready the servers for the new xbox experience. Now if you go over to the xbox website, the front page looks like the new dash, and they have also launched a page dedicated to the new dash.
Surely if it wasnt gonna happen for another month or two, MS wouldnt be hyping it so?

I will be so happy if I turn my xbox on tomorrow and it downloads the new dash! 

What do you guys think?

Link to site here:

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/live/nxe/


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 30, 2008)

nah doubt its the new dash update if it was it would be all over the web like joystiq and techpowerup and ign ect

just an update to prepare for the new dash update, its going to be something like under the hood stuff


anyone got ninja gaiden 2 im stuck on a boss and need help bad! havnt been able to beat him any time i try, almost did it once but he got into this mad spaz attack mode and defeated me when he was close to defeat


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 30, 2008)

hey i just realised xbox you link your xbox live account to your windows live hotmail and thus msn, i forgot about msn on the 360 lol its a good feature

i have the chat pad so much easier to type and it feels comfy for me, unless you have small thin hands that actually found the dreamcast pad comfortable then the chat pad is comfy

i guess we can now share pics lol about time dont you think?
the update is adding console orientated things unlike the ps3 which is basically trying to be pc with its media functions and linux


----------



## paybackdaman (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah. Xbox live was out all day yesterday, so when is the dashboard update supposed to hit? I have looked for a date for a while now, but I can't seem to find one. Cause like you guys have been saying, i got an e-mail saying they were gonna shut down for 24 hours to get ready for new dashboard. I was kind of hoping when it came back up it would prompt me to update...alas, it did not.

Also, what is gonna happen to my themes. That has been bothering me. I don't want to have wasted any money. Hopefully they incorporate them in some way.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 30, 2008)

paybackdaman said:


> yeah. Xbox live was out all day yesterday, so when is the dashboard update supposed to hit? I have looked for a date for a while now, but I can't seem to find one. Cause like you guys have been saying, i got an e-mail saying they were gonna shut down for 24 hours to get ready for new dashboard. I was kind of hoping when it came back up it would prompt me to update...alas, it did not.
> 
> Also, what is gonna happen to my themes. That has been bothering me. I don't want to have wasted any money. Hopefully they incorporate them in some way.



Here is what I posted a couple of pages back.



alexp999 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://majornelson.com/archive/2008...x-experience-8-person-chat-vga-plus-more.aspx
> 
> ...


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 30, 2008)

Did anyone else do the GTA IV live weekend?

If so, do you know when we get these exclusive gamers pics and themes!


----------



## paybackdaman (Sep 30, 2008)

oh. sweet. money well spent then. But still no date on when the new dashboard will be released?

No. didn't get a chance to play GTA this weekend. work got me stuck. but i heard you should receive a redemption code through your email....


----------



## Xolair (Oct 3, 2008)

I recall the release date for the new Dashboard to be in November, hopefully it'd come sooner but seems reasonable. We'll see.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 3, 2008)

*Saints Row 2*

Ive been playing this for most of the day and I cant believe how much more fun than GTAIV it is! Its not as impressive graphical IMHO, but the gameplay is great.

Without giving too much away..........spraying the mansions with sh*t from the sewage works truck is f*cking hilarious!


----------



## Jacko28 (Oct 4, 2008)

This is how we sign up, right, If not tell me and i'll delete this post  

SYSTEM (Arcade, Core, Premium, Elite etc):

Elite 

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

1 x black controller 2 x white controller(s), 120GB, HDMI cables

LIVE GAMER TAG:

Jacko28

GAMES OWNED:

Too many to list 

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

COD4
GTA4
GH3
Too Human
Fifa 08

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:

Fifa 08 - Still a great laugh online with your mates  

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

Fallout 3
Fable 2
Prototype
Gears Of War 2
Left4Dead


----------



## Wozzer (Oct 4, 2008)

Jacko - You usally PM the details to the thread owner, but i'm sure this'll do


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 4, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> Ive been playing this for most of the day and I cant believe how much more fun than GTAIV it is! Its not as impressive graphical IMHO, but the gameplay is great.
> 
> Without giving too much away..........spraying the mansions with sh*t from the sewage works truck is f*cking hilarious!



Sweet. Wait... stink! lmao.... Your suck a tease man! I gotta know more of the game! You've almost sold me with it being better then GTA4.... MORE!!


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 4, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> Cool, I thought it was a very good game   How olds your bro, my son Harry (5 years old) cleared it the other day lol



14


----------



## alexp999 (Oct 4, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> Ive been playing this for most of the day and I cant believe how much more fun than GTAIV it is! Its not as impressive graphical IMHO, but the gameplay is great.
> 
> Without giving too much away..........spraying the mansions with sh*t from the sewage works truck is f*cking hilarious!



Sweet, I can wait. Have it on pre-order 

Comes out two weeks yesterday yeah?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 4, 2008)

Jacko28 said:


> This is how we sign up, right, If not tell me and i'll delete this post
> 
> SYSTEM (Arcade, Core, Premium, Elite etc):
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard m8


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 4, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Sweet. Wait... stink! lmao.... Your suck a tease man! I gotta know more of the game! You've almost sold me with it being better then GTA4.... MORE!!



I never thought the GTA series could be surpassed by any other sandbox style crime game, but I think Saints Row 2 has done it!

GTAIV is still the dogs danglers, but Saints Row 2 is soooo much fun.  Without spoiling anything, another great part of the story is when you make a 'COPS' spinoff show called 'FUZZ'   This involves flying around in a squad car dressed as a cop doing things like stopping fake insurance claims (which involves a bunch of people jumping infront of moving vehicles), dealing with skateboarders (with the add of bombs) and breaking up protesting hookers (with a chainsaw)

Get it m8, you will love it!


----------



## alexp999 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey, just found a new vid comparing the loading times of GTA IV on the new xbox dashboard.

HDD vs DVD!

http://www.hardocp.com/news.html?news=MzU0MzgsLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdCwsLDE=

Cant wait for the update, hope its not long!


----------



## department76 (Oct 9, 2008)

i'm in.


system: Pro 60gb

accessories: 2 x white wireless controllers, HDMI cable, headset

gamertag: fooseli

games: halo3, marble blast ultra


----------



## alexp999 (Oct 9, 2008)

Just a quick thought before I put it on ebay.

Anyone interested in a Limitied Edition Halo 3 Faceplate?

Its this one:









http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/hardware/x/xbox360faceplatesspecialedition/

Used but like new, still got its original packaging.


----------



## alexp999 (Oct 9, 2008)

In case you miss em on the front page:

Halo 3 Recon Expansion Announced for Fall 2009 

and

New Xbox Experience Confirmed for November 19th


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 13, 2008)

got fallout 3 already  pretty fun game


----------



## Xolair (Oct 20, 2008)

Uuh, it appears that *Fable 2* is getting some really nice ratings:

http://community.lionhead.com/forums/thread/3140136.aspx

Told 'ya I had a good vibe about this.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 20, 2008)

its a good game. got that already


----------



## Xolair (Oct 20, 2008)

^ HUH? How?


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 20, 2008)

Gears 2 leaked already


----------



## Xolair (Oct 21, 2008)

^ *Gears 2*?! I... I meant Fable 2.


----------



## Xolair (Oct 22, 2008)

Yayy, tomorrow I'll also get *Fable 2*.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 23, 2008)

Whos played GoW 2?  Im f*cking loving it!


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 23, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> Whos played GoW 2?  Im f*cking loving it!



i have it but cant play it yet  no discs


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 23, 2008)

I guess I'll join the Clubhouse

*SYTEM:*
custom painted Core with 20GB HDD and VGA Cable

*Gamer Tag:*
ua HITMAN90

*Games Owned*:
Halo 3
Forza 2
Perfect Dark Zero
and 17 Arcade Games

*Currently Playing*:
CoD: World at War Beta

*Current Favorite*:
Halo 3

*Most Anticipated*:
nothing

*Peripherals/Accessories*:
HD DVD add on
Black Wireless Controller
DVD Remote
Play and Charge kit


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 24, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> I guess I'll join the Clubhouse
> 
> *SYTEM:*
> custom painted Core with 20GB HDD and VGA Cable
> ...



Welcome m8


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 24, 2008)

Im gutted........Ive got a new job so Im working all the time which means no gaming time and my 5 year old son is now further than me on GoW2


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 24, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> Welcome m8


Thanks man 



HookeyStreet said:


> Im gutted........Ive got a new job so Im working all the time which means no gaming time and *my 5 year old son is now further than me on GoW2*



lol, that's pretty funny, and somewhat amazing


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 25, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> lol, that's pretty funny, and somewhat amazing



I know   Hes now on Act 4 Stage 1 I think


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 2, 2008)

did anyone hear about the "New Xbox Experience" being leaked?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

Leaked?  We got an email about it today.  It's coming November 19th.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 3, 2008)

yes, it was leaked

the full release is indeed on the 19th though


----------



## Wile E (Nov 3, 2008)

Meh, NXE doesn't impress me. It's geared more towards people that actually use their 360 to play online. I couldn't care less about playing online on my 360. I don't even have a gold account anyway.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 3, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Meh, NXE doesn't impress me. It's geared more towards people that actually use their 360 to play online. I couldn't care less about playing online on my 360. I don't even have a gold account anyway.



I'm not a big fan of online either (only play Halo and Shadowrun) I'm looking forward to it because it's like a re-inventing of a system, and the avatars should be fun to play around with


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 3, 2008)

bought fallout 3 its good ill describe it as oblivion mixed with stalker and it has condemend graphics and some bioshock style 50s 60s stuff

good game but i might trade it in for gow 2 after i complete it its just not going to be played over and over again like i do with oblivion plsu you dont get mods on the 360 so its pointless to play it again

the skills arnt just for experimenting whatever you feel you want to play as you just pick the best skills to survive so like gun skills and repair science skills are a must


i didnt know GOW2 was out otherwise id have gotten that

i want fable 2, far cry 2, gow 2, smackdown vs raw 2009 and saints row 2; man so many games so little time and cash

EDIT: forgot to mention the textures nad jaggies the AA and AF was noticeable on a standard def tv i used, hopefull its different on my new monitor

all im looking forward to on the NXE is the new monitor resolutions unlocked and the new cleaner modern looking dash the rest is just stuff the i welcome but dont need exactly, i allways hated the old dash tbh looks boring and old

yeah i know the type of people who play gears youve prolly got fable 2 also and only play halo 3


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 3, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> all im looking forward to on the NXE is the new monitor resolutions unlocked and the new cleaner modern looking dash the rest is just stuff the i welcome but dont need exactly, i allways hated the old dash tbh looks boring and old



what? the NXE has more resolutions? they finally adding 16:10 support?

Edit: guess you're right, that's great if I ever wanted to use a monitor


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 3, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> what? the NXE has more resolutions? they finally adding 16:10 support?
> 
> Edit: guess you're right, that's great if I ever wanted to use a monitor



the party system looks good but its not like i need it

im getting a monitor cable and ima gonna play in 1680x1050 which is lmost 1080p i think
you could already do 1080i on a monitor but the usual resolutions like 1680x1050 where not there


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi guys. I'm a long term 360 owner (got it at launch). I know I'm a late joiner to the club, but I expect to be talking a-lot about the new fall update and great games coming out If you want to list me as a member.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

1080P is 1920x1080.  Desktop monitors of decent size come in 1680x1050 and 1920x1200 flavors.  The new dashboard update adds support for 1680x1050, but I'm not sure if it will output 1920x1200 (sometimes called 1200P).

Right now, I'm running my 360 off an hdmi > dvi adapter on my Samsung 216bw (21.6" 1680x1050) with the dashboard set to 1080P output, and it looks great.  I don't think it's full 1080P, or 1200P, but an exact 1680x1050 output resolution will probably look even better on my screen.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 4, 2008)

Apocolypse007 said:


> Hi guys. I'm a long term 360 owner (got it at launch). I know I'm a late joiner to the club, but I expect to be talking a-lot about the new fall update and great games coming out If you want to list me as a member.



You mean the new fall dashoard update that i have? 

curently copying gears of war 2 on the hdd and fable 2 is next

now i see the use of the 120+ gb hd.

they should let you hook up an external hdd, to the 360 so you can copy more. the folks with the 20gb like me can copy 1 or 2 on there and thats it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2008)

They'd never sell the 120GB drives for $130+ if they did that 

I for one am glad I got an Elite.  This update even makes my machine more valuable because of that capability.  NO MORE DVD Whirring!!! YAY!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 4, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> 1080P is 1920x1080.  Desktop monitors of decent size come in 1680x1050 and 1920x1200 flavors.  The new dashboard update adds support for 1680x1050, but I'm not sure if it will output 1920x1200 (sometimes called 1200P).
> 
> Right now, I'm running my 360 off an hdmi > dvi adapter on my Samsung 216bw (21.6" 1680x1050) with the dashboard set to 1080P output, and it looks great.  I don't think it's full 1080P, or 1200P, but an exact 1680x1050 output resolution will probably look even better on my screen.



thought you sold your xbox 360 mustve been someone else in the clubhouse

yeah im looking forward to using my monitor i think the most the 360 can do just now is 1360x768


http://hardware.teamxbox.com/reviews/xbox-360/40/Xbox-360-VGA-HD-AV-Cable/p1/


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2008)

Nah, I left it at home.  Once I heard the rumors about the update, I decided it would be better to keep than to sell, since it will hold its price pretty nicely.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 4, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> thought you sold your xbox 360 mustve been someone else in the clubhouse
> 
> yeah im looking forward to using my monitor i think the most the 360 can do just now is 1360x768
> 
> ...



No, it offers up to 1920x1080

i tried it out on my samsung 245bw and it was bad bc the scaler in the panel


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 5, 2008)

how safe is it to install the NXE right now? will I get banned again?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2008)

Again?  I would wait until the 19th.  I'd rather have the XBL that I paid for than experience the NXE a few weeks early.  And the chance of being banned...


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah, I've been banned twice 

it probably is better to wait then


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2008)

I would if I were you :shadedshu

hehe.


----------



## alexp999 (Nov 5, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> how safe is it to install the NXE right now? will I get banned again?



From all the reports I have read on the web. If you install the leaked NXE, you wont get banned, it just disables access to Xbox live until midnight 19th Nov.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd personally still stay on the safe side.  They always have the right to if you use it before its release.


----------



## alexp999 (Nov 5, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I'd personally still stay on the safe side.  They always have the right to if you use it before its release.



I'd stay on the safe side an wouldnt touch it either. Just based on what I have read, it will disable Xbox live until 19th nov.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 5, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> did anyone hear about the "New Xbox Experience" being leaked?



Yep, I installed it on my sons 360.....looks pretty nice   And the games running from the HDD is good (for car games this is a must ie GTA4, Midnight Club LA etc)

You cant use LIVE or make 'Avatars' until the official release date (Nov 19th) when you use this 'leaked' update 

PS: my son is 6 today and he just completed 'GoW2'


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2008)

Is it any good? (Gears2)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 5, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Is it any good? (Gears2)



Ive completed Gears 2 and all can say is............Brumak riding FTW! 

The game is amazing.........I was gutted when it ended tbh 

Oh well, at least Im getting the chance to play Dead Space now lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 5, 2008)

woah your son is cool, or is it that your a bad father letting him play 18s nah im kidding but im looking forward to getting gears 2


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 5, 2008)

is it better than the first?? i played the first one about half way through it but lost interest


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 5, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> woah your son is cool, or is it that your a bad father letting him play 18s nah im kidding but im looking forward to getting gears 2



LOL, I know I shouldnt let him play 'adult' games, but hes very clever and knows its just a game


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 5, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> is it better than the first?? i played the first one about half way through it but lost interest



You lost interest in GoW 

Im not sure how much you will like part 2 then m8 

I loved GoW (one of my GOAT games) and I think GoW2 is just as good (if not slightly better due to the fact that you have more to do in it!)  Get it, you wont regret it


----------



## alexp999 (Nov 5, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> is it better than the first?? i played the first one about half way through it but lost interest





HookeyStreet said:


> You lost interest in GoW
> 
> Im not sure how much you will like part 2 then m8
> 
> I loved GoW (one of my GOAT games) and I think GoW2 is just as good (if not slightly better due to the fact that you have more to do in it!)  Get it, you wont regret it



I thought the same about GoW 1 tbh. I got as far as that thing that chases you through a labirinith and you have to run away and get it bash the doors down. I really wanted to play it, I bought it pretty much on release but it was just lacking something for me. I nearly sold it at one point, but I will prob give it another crack once I have exhausted my other games. Should be good over Xmas or smthn.
Its wierd its one of those games I want to like but I just cant quite like it enough to want to play it. Unlike Fable, GTA, Halo etc.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 5, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> I thought the same about GoW 1 tbh. I got as far as that thing that chases you through a labirinith and you have to run away and get it bash the doors down. I really wanted to play it, I bought it pretty much on release but it was just lacking something for me. I nearly sold it at one point, but I will prob give it another crack once I have exhausted my other games. Should be good over Xmas or smthn.
> Its wierd its one of those games I want to like but I just cant quite like it enough to want to play it. Unlike Fable, GTA, Halo etc.



GoW is much, much > than Halo, imo.

Halo3 was one of the most overhyped games I ever bought, tbh.


----------



## alexp999 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> GoW is much, much > than Halo, imo.
> 
> Halo3 was one of the most overhyped games I ever bought, tbh.



See now I think the opposite, for me GoW was overhyped. But everyone to their own. Thats the great thing about having such a variety of games, there should be something for everyone.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 7, 2008)

I wasn't sure if we had a banner or not (I've only seen Taz100420 with one), so I made this






use it if you want


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice!  I want gamerpoints for this!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 7, 2008)

nice i think ill use it!

didnt mean anything by it when i was talking about you letting you son play older games but its up to you and if he understands then whos to tell you and him no, was just making a little joke either way since you always get the gta and censor nuts

gears was cool but to short and multiplayer was shit i couldnt get a kill and it only had a small amount of players and maps too short hopefully gears 2 addresses these problems, people used to just allways do the chainsaw thing shot and saw


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 7, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> I wasn't sure if we had a banner or not (I've only seen Taz100420 with one), so I made this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome banner!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 7, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> didnt mean anything by it when i was talking about you letting you son play older games but its up to you and if he understands then whos to tell you and him no, was just making a little joke either way since you always get the gta and censor nuts



I know m8


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 8, 2008)

just got an email from MS saying I'll be able to download the NXE at 7pm tomorrow 

guess it was a good thing I waited


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 8, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> Awesome banner!



Thanks man!


----------



## alexp999 (Nov 8, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> just got an email from MS saying I'll be able to download the NXE at 7pm tomorrow
> 
> guess it was a good thing I waited



How come?


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 8, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> How come?



I was going to install the leaked one a few days ago, but didn't because of the risk of being banned

so it was a good thing I waited


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 8, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> just got an email from MS saying I'll be able to download the NXE at 7pm tomorrow
> 
> guess it was a good thing I waited



why do u get it so early?


----------



## alexp999 (Nov 8, 2008)

amd64skater said:


> why do u get it so early?



Thats what I meant by how come, lol.


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 8, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Thats what I meant by how come, lol.



i know thats what im saying also. can we get it early also


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 8, 2008)

Its pointless getting the NXE early because 'Avatars' etc wont be live until November 19th   (but you can still install a game to the HDD with an early version)  also will LIVE still work or will you have to wait until November 19th like thos that used the 'leaked' version (which was actually leaked on purpose......free guinea pig testers lol  )


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 8, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> Its pointless getting the NXE early because 'Avatars' etc wont be live until November 19th   (but you can still install a game to the HDD with an early version)  also will LIVE still work or will you have to wait until November 19th like thos that used the 'leaked' version (which was actually leaked on purpose......free guinea pig testers lol  )



i want to be able to install cod4 on my hd can we do that yet with the leaked version and where can i get it


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 8, 2008)

If you install the NXE (leaked or not), it has full functionality.  If you install the NXE before November 19th, you will be blocked from Xbox Live, so basically, everything that the NXE gives you that has to do with XBL will not be available.

Short answer, yes, you can install COD4 on your HDD with the leaked version, but be aware that XBL will not be available until the NXE is live on the 19th.


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 8, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> If you install the NXE (leaked or not), it has full functionality.  If you install the NXE before November 19th, you will be blocked from Xbox Live, so basically, everything that the NXE gives you that has to do with XBL will not be available.
> 
> Short answer, yes, you can install COD4 on your HDD with the leaked version, but be aware that XBL will not be available until the NXE is live on the 19th.



oh ok ill wait


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 8, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> If you install the NXE (leaked or not), it has full functionality.  If you install the NXE before November 19th, you will be blocked from Xbox Live, so basically, everything that the NXE gives you that has to do with XBL will not be available.
> 
> Short answer, yes, you can install COD4 on your HDD with the leaked version, but be aware that XBL will not be available until the NXE is live on the 19th.



Yep, basically   Installing the dash now isnt worth it if you have an XBOX LIVE subscription cos you will lose a few days of online gaming 

The system I installed it on was my sons.  The system had a bad GPU and was about to be returned to the shop for a refund, so I thought "oh well, I will have a look at the new dash then return it" (which I did)


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 8, 2008)

That's the way to "try" it out Hooky! 
I can't wait for the dashboard to come out. I hope to get Gears2 and or Armor Core FTW in the next week or so.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 8, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> That's the way to "try" it out Hooky!
> I can't wait for the dashboard to come out. I hope to get Gears2 and or Armor Core FTW in the next week or so.



I know lol

I have Armoured Core - For Answer but I havent played it yet


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 8, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> Its pointless getting the NXE early because 'Avatars' etc wont be live until November 19th   (but you can still install a game to the HDD with an early version)  also will LIVE still work or will you have to wait until November 19th like thos that used the 'leaked' version (which was actually leaked on purpose......free guinea pig testers lol  )



no, I have a full working version, already made my avatar too 

I'll upload a video later

Edit: I already have it because I signed up for early access, and I still have Live


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 8, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> no, I have a full working version, already made my avatar too
> 
> I'll upload a video later
> 
> Edit: I already have it because I signed up for early access, and I still have Live



OIC, good stuff.  Were you one of the BETA testers also?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 9, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> I know lol
> 
> I have Armoured Core - For Answer but I havent played it yet



From what I hear, it's a great game. One of the best since one itself... SO, I'm really hoping it is. I love those types of games.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> no, I have a full working version, already made my avatar too
> 
> I'll upload a video later
> 
> Edit: I already have it because I signed up for early access, and I still have Live



Please do upload a video!  Making me wish more and more that I wasn't studying abroad right now...


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 9, 2008)

alright, got a video up

link here


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 9, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> OIC, good stuff.  Were you one of the BETA testers also?



nope, wasn't a tester, just got it early


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks sweet!  Thanks for showing the resolutions, too!

How's the performance with games loaded to the hard drive?  I know noise elimination is the real reason behind it, although they'll never say that.


----------



## proletariandan (Nov 9, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=69731

Selling some 360 stuff


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 9, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Looks sweet!  Thanks for showing the resolutions, too!
> 
> How's the performance with games loaded to the hard drive?  I know noise elimination is the real reason behind it, although they'll never say that.



performance is just a little better, I only noticed a difference with the cars loading in Forza 2

the dash in general is much faster, you really see a difference when comparing games, and looking at the demo's or Arcade blades

I think most people will be happy with it once they give it a try

Edit: and you can't install an original XBOX game


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree.  I think people were too thrown back by the avatars and...how should I put this...non-hardcore interface.  I think it's a positive move.

BTW - friend DanishDev on XBL.  I won't be on for a month, but I'd love to play a few with ya.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 9, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I agree.  I think people were too thrown back by the avatars and...how should I put this...non-hardcore interface.  I think it's a positive move.
> 
> BTW - friend DanishDev on XBL.  I won't be on for a month, but I'd love to play a few with ya.



will do 

why won't you be on?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm in Argentina studying abroad.  I have strong reason to believe I won't be able to get on XBL here, and I didn't want to mess with customs or the possibility of breaking my 360 or getting it stolen.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 9, 2008)

oh cool

just send me an invite next time you get on


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds good man.  Let us know if you find anything you don't like about the NXE.


----------



## alexp999 (Nov 9, 2008)

We have finally exchanged and are moving house on Friday 14th Nov, but BT cant get the broadband active till the 2nd Dec! 

So I have two options:

1, Install leaked NXE
2, Try to get get to my aunts, who has broadband sometime after 19th.

Do you reckon its worth the risk of installing it early? or do you have to have a modded 360 to do it anyway? Or is it just safer to try to get to my aunts?


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 9, 2008)

just wait, it is nice to have, but isn't worth the risk of being banned

you only have 9 more days to wait anyway


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2008)

dont install it early

im going to make a gamepowerup! branch of the club


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 10, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> nope, wasn't a tester, just got it early



Cool!  I didnt realise it was possible to signup for it early   Im just going to wait until the 19th before I install it on my Elite 

OT: anyone waiting for 'Mirrors Edge'?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 10, 2008)

Mirror Edge does look pretty nice. I am looking forward for it, but won't be getting it probably till I get my PS3.. Need something to play on that system.. Lol


----------



## Wile E (Nov 10, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> Cool!  I didnt realise it was possible to signup for it early   Im just going to wait until the 19th before I install it on my Elite
> 
> OT: anyone waiting for 'Mirrors Edge'?



Mirrors Edge has my interests piqued. Not sure what system I would grab it for tho. Is it coming to PC?


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 10, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Mirrors Edge has my interests piqued. Not sure what system I would grab it for tho. Is it coming to PC?



yes, January 6th


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 10, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Mirror Edge does look pretty nice. I am looking forward for it, but won't be getting it probably till I get my PS3.. Need something to play on that system.. Lol



I should have it soon, so I will let you know what its like


----------



## Jasper005 (Nov 11, 2008)

*New Wave of Banned Xbox*

Was just on the Xbox scene forum and saw that loads of Xboxs are being banned at the moment, both modded and none modded.

Thought I would give the xbox clubhouse members the heads up!

http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.p...ic=666197&st=0


----------



## Jasper005 (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like the forum has taken down the thread. Hence the broken link. I'm sure a quick google will get you up to speed though


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 11, 2008)

the xbox 360 vga cable is good, you plug the little audio adapter into your line in on your sound card

its good got a nice picture and if youve got good speakers better audio than standard tv


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 11, 2008)

Jasper005 said:


> Looks like the forum has taken down the thread. Hence the broken link. I'm sure a quick google will get you up to speed though



I cant find anything else about it?

EDIT: I had a feeling the guys at Maxconsole would know about this: http://forums.maxconsole.net/showthread.php?p=1067580#post1067580

OT: Mirrors Edge is pretty good.........and a refreshing change from the standard FP game (which is usually a FPS)


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 12, 2008)

What's Mirror's Edge all about again?


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 12, 2008)

*NXE  game install ?*

am i going need to get another hdd or not for game installs right now free i have 11.2 gigs free and i know map packs take up a bit. does anyone know about how much space is required for a single game or are they all different sizes.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 12, 2008)

Well a DVD doesn't hold more than about 5GB's, but unpacked onto your HDD could take a few more.  If you have 11.2GB free, and you're planning on playing Halo 3 or COD4 (based on popularity and "map packs") then you should be okay with that much space left.  I haven't seen a map back bigger than 700MB, or about 0.7GB.  Let's say the game takes up 7GB, and you've got both COD4 map packs, which total to about 1.5GB, you've still got a few GB's to spare.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 12, 2008)

its £59.99 for the xbox live 60gb starter pack, 3months live a headset and a 60gb drive

but 

would it be better to trade in a 360 for a newer one and pony up the difference

just a theoretical question? it would all depend on the trade in price


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, with Xbox's popularity soaring right now because of the NXE, you could probably sell one on your local Craigslist and get a good amount of what you paid, then grab one on Black Friday, that is, if you can stand not having a box for a few weeks, because I doubt anyone's gonna buy one for a good amount a few days before Black Friday.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 12, 2008)

http://glasgow.craigslist.co.uk/

this right i just list my console and then wait?
i dont think id get as good a deal if i traded it to game or gamestation even geforce the other games shop would rip me off

any other ideas of what i could do?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 12, 2008)

The game shops will rip you off horribly.  If you take it to a "Gamestop" and you register for their discount card, you can get an extra 10% back on what you trade in, but it's still not enough.

List it on craigslist after you look at some other systems listed on there, and make the price your highest wanted (but still completely reasonable).  People will lowball you to death.  Just be firm on the price until you get a good offer.

It might just be better to buy the HDD.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 12, 2008)

my thinking was if i could get over £100 for my xbox 360 then a new 60gb 360 would be £169.99
the starter kit with 60gb drive is £59.99
even if i sold it for the same price as the arcade which is £129.99

you get it £169.99 - £129.99 = £40 even then £50 max id have to pony up

im actually saving money and im getting a new console with the cooler die shrink and quieter drive

i have the old 360 one that came out around COD 3 time its a COD 3 bundle.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 12, 2008)

Anybody got Call of Duty World at War yet? I'll be buying it here in a few minutes at my local BB. Just got done with GoW2 so I'll be playing COD over the next few days.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 12, 2008)

before you go on im in the UK mate but gamestop is just like game over here, the exact same bull crap. you get the teens my age that are just there for the extra money and discount dont even know half the shit in the shop

they stock some gameware accessories and some offical gear but when they want you to buy gameware accessories they seem to only have those in stock!

i might craigslist it £120/£110 would make it worth it, could buy it now on ebay?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 12, 2008)

You could yeah!  That's a better idea actually.  Find a BUY IT NOW auction, and use the Live Cashback and get 25% off!!!


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 12, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Well a DVD doesn't hold more than about 5GB's, but unpacked onto your HDD could take a few more.  If you have 11.2GB free, and you're planning on playing Halo 3 or COD4 (based on popularity and "map packs") then you should be okay with that much space left.  I haven't seen a map back bigger than 700MB, or about 0.7GB.  Let's say the game takes up 7GB, and you've got both COD4 map packs, which total to about 1.5GB, you've still got a few GB's to spare.



is their 2 map pack i thought their is only 1 right now for cod4. plus im basiclly only going to load cod4


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 12, 2008)

Hah!  I knew it!

I haven't played COD4 in ages, so I probably got it mixed up.  I only recall there being one, but I thought I heard something about new COD4 maps.  Maybe it was for another console.

BY THE WAY!!!!

I've been in Argentina since freaking August and I am looking for good games that have come out since then.  If anybody is done with a game that came out within the last 3-4 months and wants to sell it, PLEASE let me know!


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 13, 2008)

amd64skater said:


> am i going need to get another hdd or not for game installs right now free i have 11.2 gigs free and i know map packs take up a bit. does anyone know about how much space is required for a single game or are they all different sizes.



they very, all games run between 3.4GB and 6.8GB for single disc, the largest one period is Lost Odyssey at 23.2GB across 4 discs 

most people will only be able to have one game installed at a time


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 13, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> they very, all games run between 3.4GB and 6.8GB for single disc, the largest one period is Lost Odyssey at 23.2GB across 4 discs
> 
> most people will only be able to have one game installed at a time



Yep, between 4-7GB.  The way I see it is you should only have a few games at any one time installed to the HDD.  Games that you play everyday online and car games (Midnight Club LA is a must for installation)


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 13, 2008)

yes, it's great with car games, but surprisingly Halo 3 had the biggest increase

I made a short list on GPU showing DVD vs HDD load times <link>


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 13, 2008)

apparently not as halo 3 actually faired worse when installed
apparently its because it does a lot of cache to the HDD so having it cache and run from the HDD is a strain

games that improved little where GTA 4 but mass effect improved loads except the infamous elevators they stayed the same

i found this out on joystiq


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 13, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> You could yeah!  That's a better idea actually.  Find a BUY IT NOW auction, and use the Live Cashback and get 25% off!!!



thats good but i found a killer deal in argos a UK store

2 wireless pads a 60gb console and 3 games, indiana jones, viva pinata and kung fu panda
id complete lego indiana jones trade it in keep viva pinata and sell kung fu panda

im getting a head set with the console all consoles come with a head set

£169.99
all i need to do is sell my xbox 360 now its up on TPU but i think it might need to go ebay
might put in the newsagents window for a week first see if it gets a bite, like an advert you know that way if someone wants it i dont pay shipping and keep all the dou!

i could buy a new console before they come and get it or before i ship it on ebay that way i can transfer the data right?


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 13, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> apparently not as halo 3 actually faired worse when installed
> apparently its because it does a lot of cache to the HDD so having it cache and run from the HDD is a strain
> 
> games that improved little where GTA 4 but mass effect improved loads except the infamous elevators they stayed the same
> ...



the single player maps load much faster, but the multiplayer maps take about 10 seconds longer
I don't play Halo for the multiplayer, so that's all good for me


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 13, 2008)

updated the list of load times, added 22 more games


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 14, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> updated the list of load times, added 22 more games



cool, looking good.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/games/n/nfsundercover/

Am I reading this right?  NFS: Undercover is only going to offer up to 720P HD resolution!?!?!?!? 

And interestingly enough, ProStreet was 1080i, and Most Wanted was 720P.  Looks like the full 1080P Midnight Club LA is looking tastier and tastier.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 16, 2008)

very few 360 games are rendered at a res higher then 1280x720, it should still scale to whatever you have your 360's resolution set to


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 17, 2008)

COD4, Midnight Club LA, Gears 2, Halo 3, etc. are all 1080P.  I was just hoping this one was going to change that for the NFS series :'(

Another interesting find, though.  COD4 is, but COD5 is 720P.  Weird.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 17, 2008)

i hope they have stock of 60gb xbox 360s this deal i saw is killer but is doen on tuesday 
sold my 360 for £120 but i still have it hope to ship it on tuesday

i hate that pay pal review thing that i cant get my cash till i get good feedback


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 17, 2008)

1650x1080 is what i need for my monitor ah the 360 will look good on that


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 17, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> COD4, Midnight Club LA, Gears 2, Halo 3, etc. are all 1080P.  I was just hoping this one was going to change that for the NFS series :'(
> 
> Another interesting find, though.  COD4 is, but COD5 is 720P.  Weird.



CoD 4 = 1024×600 2xAA

Halo 3 = 1152x640

Midnight Club LA = 1280x720 2xAA

not sure what Gears 2 runs at, but #1 ran at 1280x720

they all use the 360's internal scaler to display them at the resolution you have selected
the only native 1080P games are Virtua Tennis 3 and Fifa Street 3

sorry if I sound like an ass


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 17, 2008)

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/games/g/gearsofwar2/

HDTV 1080P.  That's what I'm referring to.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 17, 2008)

oh, ok
it should still scale, all the original 360 games say 720P, but will scale up to 1080P


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 17, 2008)

Where did you get your figures, though?


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 17, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Where did you get your figures, though?



http://forum.beyond3d.com/showthread.php?t=46241

it's made by a group of people that pixel count to see what res the games run at


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 17, 2008)

Damn they must have no lives...


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 17, 2008)

I guess you could say that


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the link BTW.  Since the Xbox 360 scales to whatever you set it to output, why are some games named to support certain resolutions, and others aren't?  If you look on the backs of your game cases, you'll see the resolutions as well.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 17, 2008)

I think it's only mandatory for them to list 720P, that, or they don't want to lie about the rendered res?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 17, 2008)

I have no idea whatsoever.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 18, 2008)

Yay, NXE is tommarow.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 18, 2008)

And I don't get it until December 6th


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 18, 2008)

That sucks.


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 18, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Yay, NXE is tommarow.



i cant wait either. now what time can you offically download it at?


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 18, 2008)

amd64skater said:


> i cant wait either. now what time can you offically download it at?



Should be online at sometime midday. There could be a delay and we may have to wait a few more hours hopefully not.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 18, 2008)

http://www.engadget.com/2008/11/18/xbox-experience-now-available-to-all-who-signed-up-netflix-hd/

I hope you all signed up!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 18, 2008)

I got a email threw Netflix the other day about that. Been a happy memeber of Netflix for the past 5 years..
Woot woot... One more day! The Xbox update, and my camera!


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 18, 2008)

does anyone know the offical download will be. i live in eastern standard time will it work at midnight for me or do i have to wait till midnight pacific time?


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 18, 2008)

12pm Eastern time.

Some people will be staying up to get it.


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 18, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> 12pm Eastern time.
> 
> Some people will be staying up to get it.



I'm one of them


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 19, 2008)

Anyone played Need For Speed Undercover yet?  Its really good but I cant believe you can actually purchase better cars using M$ Points ....so the cars cost you 'real' money


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 19, 2008)

You could purchase exclusive cars with ProStreet as well.  This doesn't surprise me.

I haven't played it, but plan on purchasing it, as well as Midnight Club Los Angeles.


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 19, 2008)

*Download Nxe Now!!!*

IT REALLY WORKS I DONT CARE IF I HAVE TO WAIT TO PLAY XBL FOR 3 HOURS

http://digiex.net/homebrew/594-xbox-360-nxe-preview-dashboard-exclusive-early-download.html


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 19, 2008)

MS point is real cash sadly.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 19, 2008)

amd64skater said:


> IT REALLY WORKS I DONT CARE IF I HAVE TO WAIT TO PLAY XBL FOR 3 HOURS
> 
> http://digiex.net/homebrew/594-xbox-360-nxe-preview-dashboard-exclusive-early-download.html



Ive been using it for a while now and that version works fine


----------



## alexp999 (Nov 19, 2008)

Just managed to get internet access, anyone know when the update goes live. I have a message from MS saying it will be waiting for me when I sign in on the 19th. Well nothing has happened, I still see the normal dash.


----------



## RaZrShRp (Nov 19, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Just managed to get internet access, anyone know when the update goes live. I have a message from MS saying it will be waiting for me when I sign in on the 19th. Well nothing has happened, I still see the normal dash.



I got it already.


----------



## alexp999 (Nov 19, 2008)

RaZrShRp said:


> I got it already.



I'm still getting nothing. Two of my friends who live within a few miles of me have it. People on another forum I'm discussing it on are having the same problem. Some people are getting it, some arent. wtf MS???!!! :shadedshu


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 19, 2008)

got my new xbox 360 today, also got the nxe
the 360 is a 60gb with lot number 0832, apparently if you have a lot mnber higher than 0831 and its is team FDOU

manufacturers date is 2008/08/03 thats august 3rd you yanks put date backwards we do 17/12/2008

anyway its super cool, cant feel any heat from it but it is a little loud not as loud as my old 20gb tho

just installing a game to see the difference

the avatars are fine i dunno what the fuss was about and the NXE looks a lot better i dunno why people thought it was ugly and not as nice as the old blades


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 19, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> got my new xbox 360 today, also got the nxe
> the 360 is a 60gb with lot number 0832, apparently if you have a lot mnber higher than 0831 and its is team FDOU
> 
> manufacturers date is 2008/08/03 thats august 3rd you yanks put date backwards we do 17/12/2008
> ...



Cool, so your mobo is the Jasper one then?  I was one of those people that thought the new dash would be gay, but I really like it now


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 19, 2008)

its really good the dash isnt it, i mean it looks better and has a faster response
the NXE while isnt a revolution is a welcome update

the new xbox also seems to run things faster, like in pro evo soccer 2009 after you score a gaol you get a celebration and sometimes it would get slowdown now it dosnt

at idle the console it virtually silent only a small noise but background noises can drown it out

i think its a jasper but im not opening it i just guess since on joystiq they said most consoles after that date and with that nubmer would be jasper, 60gb are likely to be jasper too

the hard drive installs are great too


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 19, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> its really good the dash isnt it, i mean it looks better and has a faster response
> the NXE while isnt a revolution is a welcome update
> 
> the new xbox also seems to run things faster, like in pro evo soccer 2009 after you score a gaol you get a celebration and sometimes it would get slowdown now it dosnt
> ...



Im glad your liking your new system m8   I agree about the HDD installs


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 19, 2008)

I managed to install it before school. It looks really nice.

I dont think i can do the HDD game installs since i still only have the 20GB HDD.


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 19, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> I managed to install it before school. It looks really nice.
> 
> I dont think i can do the HDD game installs since i still only have the 20GB HDD.



i have 1 game installed and thats cod4 and it took just over 6 gigs 

now i only have 5.8 gigs left which sucks but i have noticed a big difference in load times esp on 1st person and even multiplayer is really fast like 8 secs to load


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah well i only have one game installed right now but i know its faster and since my console is cool and quite at idle its great, the game is pro evo and there is no loading from booting the game to the main menu and now there is faster between matches

i wish theyd have proper installs tho like pc games do not just dumping a full disk to the hard drive

the 60gb hard drive is kinda at an acceptable price now so if you want one pick it up it comes with a 3 month live and transfer cable that you can sell on ebay one went for £24 when i was looking for one, i just used my memory card to transfer saves and some themes, gamerpics


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 19, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> yeah well i only have one game installed right now but i know its faster and since my console is cool and quite at idle its great, the game is pro evo and there is no loading from booting the game to the main menu and now there is faster between matches
> 
> i wish theyd have proper installs tho like pc games do not just dumping a full disk to the hard drive
> 
> the 60gb hard drive is kinda at an acceptable price now so if you want one pick it up it comes with a 3 month live and transfer cable that you can sell on ebay one went for £24 when i was looking for one, i just used my memory card to transfer saves and some themes, gamerpics



yeah but i want a 120 gig if i can


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 19, 2008)

Isnt Microsoft going to make a bigger hdd?


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 20, 2008)

amd64skater said:


> Isnt Microsoft going to make a bigger hdd?



Probably not, they more likely think 120GB is enough for the system.

No point in 200GB i guess.


----------



## RandomSunchips (Nov 20, 2008)

NXE is kinda...meh. Not too excited for the features. I got lost in all the menus (I'll get used to it soon enough). Avatars are fun to play around with, but not too exciting. The whole "360 as a media center" idea is lost on my cos my PC is right next to it. Need moar games plox.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 20, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> yeah well i only have one game installed right now but i know its faster and since my console is cool and quite at idle its great, the game is pro evo and there is no loading from booting the game to the main menu and now there is faster between matches
> 
> i wish theyd have proper installs tho like pc games do not just dumping a full disk to the hard drive
> 
> the 60gb hard drive is kinda at an acceptable price now so if you want one pick it up it comes with a 3 month live and transfer cable that you can sell on ebay one went for £24 when i was looking for one, i just used my memory card to transfer saves and some themes, gamerpics



Sounds dodgy to me m8.....a 60GB 360 HDD for £24 is just too cheap   The 20GB ones make more than that on ebay


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 21, 2008)

Got left 4 dead.. its ok not great though


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 21, 2008)

Room for one more?

*SYTEM:*
Elite 120GB

*Gamer Tag:*
RandomActionMan

*Games Owned:*
Halo 3
Rock Band 1 & 2
Guitar Hero 3/World Tour
NHL 09
Gears of War
GTA IV

*Currently Playing:*
Rock Band 2. No MP though, satellite internet = no online gaming. Gamed at my friend's apt till he moved. 

*Current Favorite:*
Halo 3

*Most Anticipated:*
Nothing

*Peripherals/Accessories:*
2 Black Wireless Controller
2 White Wireless Controllers
2 Play and Charge kit64MB Memory Card


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 21, 2008)

Dos101 said:


> Room for one more?




Of course m8 

WELCOME!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 21, 2008)

left 4 dead is great with friends play it at the hardest mode and stay in places fanny about see what stuff you can do, i think later on they will bring out downloadable content for it more maps levels ect

nah i meant if you buy the transfer cable it costs a lot on ebay one went for £24

a 60gb HDD is like £60 or summit

NXE has impressed me so far

just got the pro evo 2009 update it added 4 new licensed and soem updated football kits teams one of which was atletheco madrid a very welcome addition


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 21, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> nah i meant if you buy the transfer cable it costs a lot on ebay one went for £24
> 
> a 60gb HDD is like £60 or summit



lol, I thought that sounded way too cheap


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 21, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> Of course m8
> 
> WELCOME!



Thanks!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 26, 2008)

Just got the Veyron and maxxed it to hell on NFS Undercover.............SWEET!  255mph, catch me now piggies


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Nov 26, 2008)

Just picked up Gears 2 , Soul Calibur IV ( loved it on dream cast), and Left 4 Dead. I keep going back and forth     Gamertag  :  Cybrnook2002      (shocker)  add me and lets game it up.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 26, 2008)

I think i am almost done with Gears 2.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 26, 2008)

got fable 2 for £10 in a special deal but seems like no one wants it or plays it
i also have fallout but i dunno everyone seems to be playing gears and left 4 dead

i also still dont have saint row 2 and that game is stupid yet fun


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 26, 2008)

im going to get left 4 dead at the weekend i expect new maps/levels as a download look at team fortress as an example


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 26, 2008)

I was all stoked for getting Left 4 Dead, and after watching some gameplay footage, I am left feeling like there's really nothing exciting for me in it.  Does someone want to convince me otherwise?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 27, 2008)

left for dead is great if you have mates and have a laugh with them, single player is just there to do something when your not online or waiting for your mates or to try get some more achievements

going the zombie bosses is also cool just something different, goign bosses invlves a lot of tactics because you can die quickly so you need to team up even if your the tank its easy for 4 guys to gang up on you

graphics are great and there is no slowdown at all


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 30, 2008)

got left 4 dead today so anyone wants a game just add me MilkyWay


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yay, i finished Gears 2!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 30, 2008)

did you understand this part
spoiler warning its in white text
the part when Dom shoots his wife i was like WTF is this all about he knew she would be like that from the there is no going back bit when you are captured by a locust and what the fuck is all the emulsion about and the graves in the emulsion its just silly makes me think that the locust are just mutated humans and they are going for the no but man is its own worst enemy trash we all ways get for a story its to clique, the queen makes me think even more that locust are just humanz in disguise


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 30, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> did you understand this part
> spoiler warning its in white text
> the part when Dom shoots his wife i was like WTF is this all about he knew she would be like that from the there is no going back bit when you are captured by a locust and what the fuck is all the emulsion about and the graves in the emulsion its just silly makes me think that the locust are just mutated humans and they are going for the no but man is its own worst enemy trash we all ways get for a story its to clique, the queen makes me think even more that locust are just humanz in disguise



I personally think its going to turn out that the Locust were the original guys that walked the planet and the humans came from them (after all the Locust Queen looks human) or the Locust were a big experiment made by man (but gone wrong obviously)

Either way, Im gagging for GoW3.....but I bet it will be the launch title for the XBOX 720  

PS OT: anyone playing 'Mortal Kombat Vs DC Universe' atm?  Its not bad, I like the Jokers water pistol fatality  (which you US guys can only see in a cut form  )


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 30, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> did you understand this part
> spoiler warning its in white text
> the part when Dom shoots his wife i was like WTF is this all about he knew she would be like that from the there is no going back bit when you are captured by a locust and what the fuck is all the emulsion about and the graves in the emulsion its just silly makes me think that the locust are just mutated humans and they are going for the no but man is its own worst enemy trash we all ways get for a story its to clique, the queen makes me think even more that locust are just humanz in disguise



I was pretty mad to go all that way to see that happen.

The Lambents are cool.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 30, 2008)

seriously i do think the locust are just some mutated humans, something to do with Marcus father who is a body building scientist lol and emulsion

that cut scene was a huge plot hole in the story kind of made me go what the hell was that just didnt fit in at all made me feel the whole story was a waste of time like oh yeah we need to find her oh well didnt you expect to find her like that after you found out the no one comes back?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 30, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> seriously i do think the locust are just some mutated humans, something to do with Marcus father who is a body building scientist lol and emulsion
> 
> that cut scene was a huge plot hole in the story kind of made me go what the hell was that just didnt fit in at all made me feel the whole story was a waste of time like oh yeah we need to find her oh well didnt you expect to find her like that after you found out the no one comes back?



I think he basically fooled himself into thinking that she will be fine and Marcus went along with it cos hes Doms m8


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 30, 2008)

marcus is always like ah what ever ill tag along not like i got anything else to do lol
dunno 2 many plot holes hope its not as riddled next time

good game tho best graphics on xbox 360 by far, matchmaking not so good tho


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 30, 2008)

anyone got left 4 dead im looking for a few players my mates dont have it yet  fools!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 1, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> good game tho best graphics on xbox 360 by far



Yep, alongside Dead Space


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 1, 2008)

Prince of persia is on rev finally hookey


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 1, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Prince of persia is on rev finally hookey



lo m8 and I know


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't wait for it to get out! I've loved all the versions so far!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 2, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I can't wait for it to get out! I've loved all the versions so far!



Its good m8   I was a bit worried about the graphics being 'cell shaded' this time but it looks great


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 2, 2008)

woot! it is indeed awesome


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 2, 2008)

The only game I didn't like that was "cell shaded" was Wind Waker... I couldn't get into playing the game because of that... Wish I wasn't like that.. Grrr...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 3, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> The only game I didn't like that was "cell shaded" was Wind Waker... I couldn't get into playing the game because of that... Wish I wasn't like that.. Grrr...



I agree.............TBH all Zeldas should be like the SNES version


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 3, 2008)

the gameboy zelda think it was dx, was pretty good too
the ds zelda is decent too actually the sonic games on ds are the best since the old segas

tryin to sell fallout 3 on tpu might be ebay time now


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 3, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> tryin to sell fallout 3 on tpu might be ebay time now



Probably the best place


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 3, 2008)

i know coz ebay pays good just depends for example a good oc'er chip could sell well on tpu a dvd box set not so much lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 3, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> I agree.............TBH all Zeldas should be like the SNES version





MilkyWay said:


> the gameboy zelda think it was dx, was pretty good too
> the ds zelda is decent too actually the sonic games on ds are the best since the old segas
> 
> tryin to sell fallout 3 on tpu might be ebay time now



I loved all the Zelda games but WW... Zelda was the best.. But, I do have to say that Zelda was the best with 2d! Even, if I lost time after time with the new versions...

As for Fallout... wish you lived in the states...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 7, 2008)

*Resident Evil 5 Demo*

OMFG, this game is gonna be superb!  Ive been playing the demo and Im blown away by how amazing it looks and feels (the best graphics on the 360 so far!)


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 7, 2008)

Where are you getting this demo! Grrrr... I'm looking at it right now and I see nothing!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 7, 2008)

damn!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Where are you getting this demo! Grrrr... I'm looking at it right now and I see nothing!!!



Its only available on the JAP 360 LIVE download list at the moment (but the game is in full English for some reason)  I got it from a Torrent site (you just burn it to a CD-R/DVD-R and it shows up as a demo in your 360 demo list)  You dont even need to have a 'modified' 360 to run it 

Im just gutted that I have to wait until March to play more of it 

PS: anyone seen 'Resident Evil Degeneration' yet?  Its the new Resi CG movie.  Its very good, loads better than any of the real life action movies.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 7, 2008)

klkl might try it later on


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 7, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> klkl might try it later on



Its well worth the download m8


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 7, 2008)

NXE is allright for me...(yes I just got back from Argentina, so I was just able to check it out).

Initial impressions of a few new games I had:

Tom Clancy's End War: Cool voice command software, interesting concept, not sure if I'm gonna get hooked.

Far Cry 2: Eh.

Turok: Haven't tried it yet 

Back to playing some good 'ol Halo 3, GTA4, and GH3!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 7, 2008)

The CG-I movie is pretty good. I had problems with the Sound, just like Muss... It wasn't even DL'ed! lol

I'll have to find my mic again, so we can play Double D! I'm down for some Halo 3! Play more and more!

I really don't have any new games.. I was on the wow kick... Now, back to the 360!  Woot!


----------



## RandomSunchips (Dec 8, 2008)

So fellow Xbox clubhouse members, I need your help.

I recently upgraded to a 1680*1050 monitor. Now, I'm using the Joytech VGA cable. I can set the resolution to 1680*1050, but there's letterboxing. It wont let me change the aspect ratio at 1680*1050. However, if I choose a regular resolution, I can change the aspect ratio, but it's fuzzy. When I change the res back to 1680, it letterboxes again.

TLDR: Get 1680*1050 w/out letterboxing with VGA cable.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 8, 2008)

RandomSunchips said:


> So fellow Xbox clubhouse members, I need your help.
> 
> I recently upgraded to a 1680*1050 monitor. Now, I'm using the Joytech VGA cable. I can set the resolution to 1680*1050, but there's letterboxing. It wont let me change the aspect ratio at 1680*1050. However, if I choose a regular resolution, I can change the aspect ratio, but it's fuzzy. When I change the res back to 1680, it letterboxes again.
> 
> TLDR: Get 1680*1050 w/out letterboxing with VGA cable.



I think you will find its because the 360 doesnt technically support 1680 x 1050   The resolutions supported by the 360 are:

    * 640 x 480
    * 848 x 480
    * 1024 x 768
    * 1280 x 720 
    * 1280 x 768
    * 1280 x 1024
    * 1360 x 768
    * 1920 x 1080

cant you take the resoltuion down to 1360 x 768 ?  IM sure it would still look nice 

PS: have you installed the NXE?  I know there was talk about 16:10 support being added to it.  I cant test it for your either because I only use HDMI now (and sold my VGA cable)

PPS: this link may help you - http://uk.gamespot.com/pages/forums/show_msgs.php?topic_id=25428350


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 8, 2008)

monitor resolutions are supported and if i play at a lower res my widescreen monitor gets funny with the picture starts to blur or get more blocky or trying to stretch resolutions ect

also supports 14xx*10xx or 14xx*9xx

1680*1050 is now supported but has those bars at the top and bottom of the screen so you get 1 to 1 pixel and no pixel stretching

i dont want to play at a lower res either becasue frankly i want the tightest picture for my screen i dont want it to look worse i just put up with the letterbox



on a side note i wonder if the official vga cable has better quality i have this gameware crap


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 8, 2008)

I have the official VGA cables for connections.. It's pretty nice on the fact I can hook up my 20in and get the HD quality that I want.. At a smaller res...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 8, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> on a side note i wonder if the official vga cable has better quality i have this gameware crap



that could possibly be a factor.  I had a bad VGA cable once that gave horrible interferance


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a Samsung 216BW (21.6" 1680*1050) and I set the output at 1920*1200 and it looks pretty damn good.  Sure it might be a little stretched, but it's displaying corner to corner and my monitor seems to be displaying it.  I have no idea how 

BTW I'm using an HDMI > DVI adapter.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 8, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> BTW I'm using an HDMI > DVI adapter.



Thats probably why your pics nice m8, VGA = analogue, HDMI/DVI = digital )


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 8, 2008)

Since I have had the day off today, I wanted to Play with NXE and try to download a few games.. The thing is right with Halo 3 being SLOWER due to it being on the HDD. I clocked starting a Campain map in almost 4 mins.. With CD it's about 2... Going to try more since my Xbox is hooked on my 22in and I'm working off my 20..


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 14, 2008)

its cache cold storm, halo uses cache on the hard drive and when it tries to read the gmae and cache from the hard drive it slows to a crawl

even bungie recommended to use only the disk

i want to get the arcade game castle crashers maybe in january after i get all that christmas cash hahaha


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm having a bit of a dilemma here, and I was wondering what your opinion was.

Currently, I have 2 XBOX 360's: a 20GB Premium, and a 120GB Elite.  The elite has a 203W PSU, and the Premium has a 175W PSU.

I am only keeping one.  Which should I keep?

I have always had over 80GB free on my Elite, but the 15.6 that you get with the 20GB HDD seems like it might be hard to deal with.  I also have no problem with selling both and getting a new box, especially if they have Elite Jaspers running around!


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 15, 2008)

sell both get a 60gb premium it is the best thing i ever did
sold my old 20gb premium for £130 and bought a brand new falcon chipset 60gb and its the newset falcon with the ram now on one side and the 80nm gpu, cost me !60 came with fable 2 and another wireless controller and some kng fu panda/lego iniana jones combo

cost me all in all £50 to upgrade thats a bargain

the jasper is only currently in the arcade with onboard memory


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Im thinkin about goin for the Elite Next year and probably get it modified for Non Regional use/bigger HD


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 15, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> sell both get a 60gb premium it is the best thing i ever did
> sold my old 20gb premium for £130 and bought a brand new falcon chipset 60gb and its the newset falcon with the ram now on one side and the 80nm gpu, cost me !60 came with fable 2 and another wireless controller and some kng fu panda/lego iniana jones combo
> 
> cost me all in all £50 to upgrade thats a bargain
> ...



So do you think Jasper will be released soon for the 60GB Premiums?  

I could buy a Jasper Arcade system and get the 60GB HDD upgrade pack for $100 that comes with an extra headset and 3 months of XBL.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 15, 2008)

Sell the Premium, keep the elite, and buy an Arcade. Use the Elite HDD on the Arcade.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 15, 2008)

the elite would have no storage tho

better to sit tight and see if any 60gb jaspers appear otherwise if your desperate you can get an arcade and get a hdd for it


----------



## Wile E (Dec 15, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> the elite would have no storage tho
> 
> better to sit tight and see if any 60gb jaspers appear otherwise if your desperate you can get an arcade and get a hdd for it



Just take it back and forth as needed. Plus, that way, he could mod the Elite if he wanted.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 15, 2008)

I still have a 20GB HDD.

Not enough space.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 15, 2008)

I say wait for the jasper's to be out and then go with what Wile E was thinking of.. You can mod one, while the other is for back up or for another tv.. I have mine hooked right up to my 22in. So, all I have to do is raise it up, and hook it in. Done and doner... lol


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Dec 16, 2008)

Bad news guys, my 2nd x-box just RRoD'ed on me. I got my original around launch time, it died around this time last year and I got a replacement though Microsoft.  Now the replacement model is dying.

Questions:
-did my replacement come with a new warranty?
-If I send it in, will they charge me for repairs?

If it is going to cost me to repair the console I may as well just save up to go out and get one of the new jasper revisions. I would like to get mine to work if possible or get a nice replacement.

Anyone know how to fix the ring of death issue? Any help is appreciated! thanx!


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys.  I'm still really deciding what I want to do =\


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Supposedly they Launched the "Jasper" recently which apparently fixes those flaws.


Apocolypse007 said:


> Bad news guys, my 2nd x-box just RRoD'ed on me. I got my original around launch time, it died around this time last year and I got a replacement though Microsoft.  Now the replacement model is dying.
> 
> Questions:
> -did my replacement come with a new warranty?
> ...


----------



## alexp999 (Dec 19, 2008)

My old 360 finally died today.
Back in august it started to artifact roughly once a week or so, but leaving it off for 5mins it was then fine for another week. After looking around and asking on here it seemed the RROD was imminent, my launch console had caught the terminal disease. So I went out with my Summer Job money and bought me an Elite Falcon 360, ready with its big HDD for the NXE. Then we moved house, so my old 360 sat in its box for about 3 months. Now I'm all settled in, I thought I would power her up, with in about 30 secs, it froze on the dash, not even warmed up, then I turned it off and back on again, it survived about a minute before artifacts shot across the screen and it froze again, I repeated this about six times, when it then sat on the dash fine for a bout 10mins, so I popped in an old game, 1 min later, it froze with artifacts. Took out the disc and restarted the console, and RROD! Half an hour later on the phone it is now stripped naked and sitting in its coffin ready to be picked up by the undertakers (aka UPS).
RIP little buddy


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 19, 2008)

My 360 is fine, i have only had one 360 die on me when i was playing the Stranglehold Demo.

It took SO long to get my 360 back from them, hopefully it goes really quick for y'all.


----------



## alexp999 (Dec 19, 2008)

Free your Avatar! 

What do people think of my new TPU avatar? They even had a TPU t-shirt, lol.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 19, 2008)

OK I am going to ask this question here (as well as in GPU) - Has anyone here (you, your children, siblings, etc...) played or currently playing Zoids Assault? It belongs to my boys but I got hooked in because of the strategy. There is a level that I'm right now at which I am stuck It is the 5th mission where you're going up against 14+ mechs and you only have 5 at your disposal:shadedshu Any strategy or tips would be appreciated (I've searched online and no luck)


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow no luck online?  That's surprising.  No, I haven't played unfortunately.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry XMAS everyone!


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 25, 2008)

YAY Christmas is here. Gift Cards ftw and my macbook pro


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 4, 2009)

Thought I'd reach out to you guys who I know own 360's and link to you my FS thread of Xbox 360 goodies:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=80787


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 4, 2009)

ive had pro evo 2009 since launch got it launch day in a special game of the week deal for £29

anyway been playing that a TON

also got saints row 2 and its the funniest game to just f'k about it, i love how much more unrealistic it is compared to GTA 4, GTA 4 was a game i used to play online with my mates and just do stupid things in then i was thinking how there wasnt much to do in it but combat is much better in saints and the vehicle customisation is good bigger selection of weapons better loads more

story isnt saints thing clearly gta 4 had a better story and better characters but saints story is just there to let you do stupid things and tie up the other story from the first one

jonny gat gets a lot of story which is cool coz he has a metal leg 

wanted guitar hero but its expensive

going to get SF4 on release

anyone help convince me not to get far cry 2 on xbox 360 its only £17.99 in gamestation i heard its missions where shit and boring


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2009)

Yea farcry 2 isn't worth buying. You will be bored of it and sick of playing at 25-50% depending on how long you can do the same thing for. Also, SR2 comes out on PC soon, I will be grabbing that!

My games for windows live tag is Shadowfold but I am playing on Shadow2fold right now.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> wanted guitar hero but its expensive



I got Guitar Hero - World Tour (solo guitar edition) for only £47.99 from Argos 

I think they mad a mistake because its now £78.29  http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5668667/Trail/searchtext>GUITAR+HERO+360.htm


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2009)

I has problems and need some assistance.  I just got a Xbox 360 (no HDD) and I went out and bought Madden 09.  When I put the disc in I get the message "To play this disc, put it in a Xbox 360 console"  Is my Xbox having an identity crysis or something?  Anyone have any insight.  This suxorzz.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 7, 2009)

erocker said:


> I has problems and need some assistance.  I just got a Xbox 360 (no HDD) and I went out and bought Madden 09.  When I put the disc in I get the message "To play this disc, put it in a Xbox 360 console"  Is my Xbox having an identity crysis or something?  Anyone have any insight.  This suxorzz.



lol, put in a xbox 360 console. Maybe try getting an HDD, or it could be the CD drive thats screwed up. You can always send it in a get a new one.


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2009)

The disc is new and void of any flaws.  After Googling "To play this disc, put it in a Xbox 360 console", it seems like this Xbox needs repairs.  I bought it second hand, though everything is in the box.  Would MS accept this?  Where is the number I need to call?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 7, 2009)

erocker said:


> The disc is new and void of any flaws.  After Googling "To play this disc, put it in a Xbox 360 console", it seems like this Xbox needs repairs.  I bought it second hand, though everything is in the box.  Would MS accept this?  Where is the number I need to call?



They should take it, the number i believe is 1800-4my-xbox, just make sure they no is the disk drive. and they should send you a box with packing foam to put it in.
http://support.xbox.com/support/en/us/xbox360/contactus.aspx

It took so long for them to send me a new 360 back.


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2009)

Out of warranty.  Looks like I'm going to have to open it up.  Modding time.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 7, 2009)

erocker said:


> Out of warranty.  Looks like I'm going to have to open it up.  Modding time.



Out of warr?  They didn't give you a hdd but a xbox...I'll come up there and shoot them for ya! 
Should just need a new drive. It happens a lot when they just come "out of warr"


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2009)

It's not the Xbox, I'm quite sure it's the game now.  All DVD's work fine.  I'm going to try returning the game for a different copy.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 7, 2009)

You know what bro? I think your not Alone! Seems after a quick search on google with "Madden Disc Error" people have been having problems.. And searching even more shows that it's EA titles of late that have been doing this...

Someone says to clear the cache. I don't know how to do that, so I can't help you there... DAMN EA


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 9, 2009)

Alright I have a problem with my Xbox 360. It seems it doesnt want to recognize my original HDD anymore nor my 120GB upgrade one. Anyone know where I could possibly purchase a replacement SATA Power adapter that the hdd hooks into then plugs into the 360? I am thinking that possibly, it was fried. Ive tried googling and all that but to no avail.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 9, 2009)

do ya'll think the Western Digital cable that most HDDs from them come with would work?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 9, 2009)

I have no idea, because for the 360, it's an all-in-one cable.  Have you tried calling MS?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 9, 2009)

No I have not. I am not sure what I would tell them if they did ask though


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 10, 2009)

Just tell them that you were going to upgrade from your 20GB HDD to a 120GB, and then all of a sudden, your HDD stopped working, so you bought the 120, and that one isn't working either.

These are the MS official HDD's, right?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 10, 2009)

I am not at liberty to say. However, I need a favor from someone if they can do it, but I am not allowed to ask it here. So if someone could PM me or email me if they own a 120GB version xbox 360, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 11, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> I am not at liberty to say. However, I need a favor from someone if they can do it, but I am not allowed to ask it here. So if someone could PM me or email me if they own a 120GB version xbox 360, I would greatly appreciate it.



I have a 120GB HDD on my ELITE 

I take it your 'trying' to upgrade your 20GB HDD to a 120GB HDD without having to pay for an M$ one


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 11, 2009)

yes and technically it is not illegal  However I am good to go so no worries there folks.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jan 11, 2009)

add me to the list of 360 owners.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 12, 2009)

Just got L4D and Fallout 3 for 360 a little while ago and they are awesome.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 12, 2009)

k0rn_h0li0 said:


> add me to the list of 360 owners.



ok m8, I will do it now


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> It's not the Xbox, I'm quite sure it's the game now.  All DVD's work fine.  I'm going to try returning the game for a different copy.





Dont be fooled by DVDs working and games not.  I had a 360 system that played DVDs flawlessly, but when you put games in it, it would crash :shadedshu


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 15, 2009)

Alright seeing as I own a 360 let me put out there what I have:

Modded Xbox 360 Rev2 (the second batch that came out to help with the RROD problem) Pro System w/ 20GB HDD (Upgraded to 120GB HDD) (modded DVD Firmware with Ixtremes 1.4 for Hitachi/LG 47D drives)
Black wireless controller, Mad Catz Mini Blue corded controller, original 360 corded controller, play and charge kit (lost my other two and my other wireless due to my brother)
Wireless Media Center Remote
Fan Cooling Stand that allows you to hold the wireless remote, and several games plus brings cool air from the bottom.
Nyko Intercooler for the back. Component HD Cable.
Games: Oh I got a ton to burn and that have been burned. Currently playing The Last Remnant.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 15, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Alright seeing as I own a 360 let me put out there what I have:
> 
> Modded Xbox 360 Rev2 (the second batch that came out to help with the RROD problem) Pro System w/ 20GB HDD (Upgraded to 120GB HDD) (modded DVD Firmware with Ixtremes 1.4 for Hitachi/LG 47D drives)
> Black wireless controller, Mad Catz Mini Blue corded controller, original 360 corded controller, play and charge kit (lost my other two and my other wireless due to my brother)
> ...



Sweet   Im not going to list what I got (dont want to evoke the M$ Banhammer....again!  )

But I will say that my 360 is the Jasper chipset model 

PS: if your sHitachi 47DJ (lol) ever f*cks up (as they do!), get yourself a Lite-On, they are mint


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 15, 2009)

I honestly don't think you're gonna get banned by posting that you've modded your box.  But if you've been smashed by the banhammer already, I understand 

Like I told WarEagle, my 360 is just about the ONLY thing I don't mess with hehe.


----------



## erocker (Jan 15, 2009)

No, no banning for modding Xboxs'.  There is nothing ileagal about it, it only voids your warranty.  I currently have two Xbox 360's, one of them I play Madden 09 on so if any of you want to have a go at it, let me know.  The other Xbox is getting modded to the point of not being recognizable.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 15, 2009)

Eventually the PS3 will be able to be modded and it will all be gravy!!! yeah it hasnt messed up on me yet and Ive had it going on 4 years now? (got it back in MArch of 05 from Ebay dude)

Let me get my other PC up and burn the game and see what we can do


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 16, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I honestly don't think you're gonna get banned by posting that you've modded your box.  But if you've been smashed by the banhammer already, I understand
> 
> Like I told WarEagle, my 360 is just about the ONLY thing I don't mess with hehe.



lol   The trouble is, no one knows how M$ detects the modded 360's, so its best to keep quiet in forums etc


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2009)

I still haven't started playing The Last Remnant...  I know how much it's going to eat up on time.. So, I'm waiting.. lol


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 16, 2009)

Man the game is awesome but after like 5 battles, the whole get into battle scene shit gets real old. I put if off right now while I am hooking my water watercooling to my new Kuma


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2009)

So, any normal RPG.. lol.. I might hook it up.. But, I've been stuck in Exteel, so only computer for me!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 16, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Eventually the PS3 will be able to be modded and it will all be gravy!!! yeah it hasnt messed up on me yet and Ive had it going on 4 years now? (got it back in MArch of 05 from Ebay dude)
> 
> Let me get my other PC up and burn the game and see what we can do



Any news on the HDD img loader they were working on?


----------



## DaveK (Jan 16, 2009)

Add me if you don't mind 

SYSTEM:
20GB Premium Falcon

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:
1 Wireless Control, Quick Charge Kit & 2 Guitar Hero III Wireless Les Paul Guitars

LIVE GAMER TAG:
DaveK92

GAMES OWNED:
Project Gotham Racing 3, Guitar Hero 3, Skate, Burnout Paradise, Condemned, Condemned 2, FlatOut Ultimate Carnage, Pirates At Worlds End, Saints Row, DiRT, Test Drive Unlimited, Forza 2, NFS: ProStreet, Dead Rising, Bully, Midnight Club LA, Call of Duty 4 Limited Edition, GRID, GTAIV & Left 4 Dead.

CURRENTLY PLAYING:
Midnight Club L.A

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:
Call of Duty 4 and Midnight Club L.A

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)
Aliens Colonial Marines (Will probably suck but I'm a huge fan of the movies), also waiting for the first GTAIV DLC pack and the free Midnight Club LA expansion.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 16, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Add me if you don't mind
> 
> SYSTEM:
> 20GB Premium Falcon
> ...



I will add you now, welcome


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 16, 2009)

Not yet though someone PM'd me about some breakthroughs on it (forgot the persons name and I deleted all my pms).  Ill do some looking and see what I can find.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 16, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Not yet though someone PM'd me about some breakthroughs on it (forgot the persons name and I deleted all my pms).  Ill do some looking and see what I can find.



  that would sway me to get one back.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 16, 2009)

Hell I got one and the 360 now I need me a DS and A Wii and a PSP (my nephews doesnt count)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll trade you a PSP for the PS3.. lol.. 
If the reports are right, I might think about grabbing a PS3 when they hit $299

source


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 17, 2009)

Hell no I wont trade for that you got to be kidding. And if it goes down to 299 that will be a steal and Sony can recoup their losses.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 17, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Hell no I wont trade for that you got to be kidding. And if it goes down to 299 that will be a steal and Sony can recoup their losses.



Awww, come on. You can help me help sony! lol.. and your right on that. I still will stay to the fact that when FF XIII comes out, it's going to be 360 version and not PS3


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 17, 2009)

Im grabbing the PS3 version I wasnt aware they were making it for the Xbox 360


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 17, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Im grabbing the PS3 version I wasnt aware they were making it for the Xbox 360



Yeah, they where making it from the start. When we first learned that it was being made, every news mag, and placed showed it as being PS3. But, due to what happened with the last president of Sony, they at first said HELL NO to a ps3 version. But, due to them thinking What "THEY WANTED", SquareEnix was made to throw it onto the PS3. It wasn't the PS3 version we saw at the start. It was the 360.. Then it has been said via Gamespot that we won't even be getting Final Fantasy XIII till next year. Japan folks will get it this year.. Grrr! 

There isn't going to be anything different. You know how SoulCalibur there is all ways a character for the different consoles? They said that it wouldn't be right to make everyone go out and buy a system for something that they wanted. Not like before...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah that would suck. But hell its all kosher, I cant wait for it to come out, I already Pre Ordered it from Gamestop for my PS3!!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sold my PS3 a while back,have 360, Wii and PC.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 17, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Yeah that would suck. But hell its all kosher, I cant wait for it to come out, I already Pre Ordered it from Gamestop for my PS3!!!



Man, I pre-ordered that long time ago! lol.. First day it was able to pre-order. That, then Street Fighter IV, and Resident Evil 5 Ce... Need to grab some of the games that came out this holiday season, but i tend to steer away because of computer toys!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 18, 2009)

Little random, but Fallout 3 has recently stolen my heart...and about 20 hours of the last 3 days from me


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Little random, but Fallout 3 has recently stolen my heart...and about 20 hours of the last 3 days from me



Dang dude! That's pretty crazy! It's pretty good game. I love the PC version, I don't know if I'll ever touch the console versions..


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Dang dude! That's pretty crazy! It's pretty good game. I love the PC version, I don't know if I'll ever touch the console versions..



Have it for 360 and i love it, don't touch the PS3 version tho, i hear it has tons of issues and not visually up to par with the other versions.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 18, 2009)

Ive played it on the PS3 and I must admit I really like it. However it does seem to be a tad buggy, or it could just be the demo itself not sure.

I really want Street Fighter IV. They got a collectors edition for 80 bucks at the Stop.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2009)

God, I can't wait for that. I've all ready bought the collectors once I saw I could get it! The only thing I don't get is why the 360 version would have the blu-ray version also. 

I'm also loving the 360 Street Fighter IV controller. I'm also buying that baby!

I tend not to buy games unless it has a collectors something.. If it is even the players guide.. I love the art stuff of games.. The AC collectors stuff was great!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah I may grab the CE of it, hell for 20 bucks more you get some nicities


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 19, 2009)

I would all ways suggest grabbing if your a fan of the artwork, or thing itself! It's a nice little "read" if it does have anything, and a lot of times, if you keep it together, they still tend to give 10% more back to ya if you trade it in. Only because they can add 20% more to it, but still well worth it...

As for my Blu-ray on the 360 remark... The link from the homepage, when you get to what street fighter IV stuff they have, is broken... If you go from it, the 360 stuff takes you to the Ps3..  The Xbox version does have DVD of it... I do have to say, I own all the Street Fighter Anime, and have to say Street Fighter II anime is probably be the key breaker to set me into the world of Anime! Can't wait to see what they have in store!!!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah I like the "cartoons" they have on Edge or encore or whatever it comes on


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 19, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Yeah I like the "cartoons" they have on Edge or encore or whatever it comes on



Ahh!! you just killed me with the ("   ") !!! lol... It's on both, btw... lol


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 19, 2009)

HAHA, Anime, Cartoons its all the same. Manga, Hentai ::cough::


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 19, 2009)

it's :cough: Hentai :cough: ... lol  Yeah, most see it as that, and it's all good. Never hate a person for calling it cartoon, and never will now!

Edit: Unless your my ex-fiance and say... "Esaflowne was a great anime. I'd see it again"... then 6 months later when I ask her to watch it with me... "what the hell is anime? I've never seen it before!".... Then I'd hate ya!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 19, 2009)

All right, here is one for everyone.. Anyone else liking the look of the new Bionic Commando game? I'm really liking it myself.. It has the "sandbox" feel, but looks like it's lvl based...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> All right, here is one for everyone.. Anyone else liking the look of the new Bionic Commando game? I'm really liking it myself.. It has the "sandbox" feel, but looks like it's lvl based...



Im gagging for it m8!   Looks like great fun  (and I used to love the original)  Its 'Resi 5', then this one on my 'must have' list atm


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 19, 2009)

Hell yeah I am looking forward to it. I loved the original on the NES and looks like this one will be more of the addicting game play


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 20, 2009)

*Street Fighter IV Control Pads*

Ryu: http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4...Xbox-360-FightPad-Controller-Ryu/Product.html

Ken: http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4...Xbox-360-FightPad-Controller-Ken/Product.html

Chun Li: http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4...-360-FightPad-Controller-Chun-Li/Product.html

I will be getting one of these babies


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2009)

If you go to gamestop.com, the Xbox also has the Akuma Controller. I'm going to be ordering it come Thursday!!! Although I do like that Ryu one!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 20, 2009)

Mortal Kombat is better fighting game imo, except for the newer ones.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 20, 2009)

I never liked fighting games.. The only one I liked was Primal Rage or something like that. It was on PS2 and GameCube. I played the living death out of that game.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 20, 2009)

Or Killer Instinct.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 20, 2009)

I like most Beat'em Ups 

LOL, Primal Rage   Thats well old skool  Farting/puking giant Gorillas FTW!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2009)

Man, I remember Primal Rage from back in the day! I think that and K.I. should be remade. Those games could make a killing in this day and age!!!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 20, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, I remember Primal Rage from back in the day! I think that and K.I. should be remade. Those games could make a killing in this day and age!!!



Maybe not Primal Rage, but Killer Instinct for sure!  Imagine Fulgore doing a 99 Hit combo in HD


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 20, 2009)

Ive changed my mind, I NEED this 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001M22WN8/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 20, 2009)

ULTRA! ULTRA! ULTRA! ULTRA!!! Man I ruled that game with Jaygo and the boxer dude.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 20, 2009)

Akuma FTW!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2009)

hell yes I wouldn't mind getting that stick! a lot better then what Gamestop has been showing!! Wareagle, Akuma FTMFW!  Unless there is Evil Ryu!!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 20, 2009)

Haha, Evil Ryu SHOOOOOORRYUKEN!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 20, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> ULTRA! ULTRA! ULTRA! ULTRA!!! Man I ruled that game with Jaygo and the boxer dude.



 The boxer was 'TJ Combo' 

I used to be pretty good with Fulgore............as I used to use him only because he was the closest character to Ryu/Ken (from SF obviously) 

EDIT just remembered I used to like 'Cinder' aswell


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2009)

lol... I love Glacius and B. Orchid. Love throwing the 100+ combo using her! lol


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 20, 2009)

Ahh yeah thats right tj combo. I loved how his Ultra smacked you to the screen when done. Cinder was good and Orchid. Ha, I think I ultrad with everyone of them and all I did was push buttons. Jaygo was my favorite though. They need to do a PS3/Xbox/Wii version of KI!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2009)

That they should Eagle! We need another one!!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 21, 2009)

Hell yeah, 60 bucks for that instead of a cartridge is worth it to me.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 21, 2009)

I liked using Spinal in KI because you could tranform into the person you were fighting mid-combo, and go into using that character's combos.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 21, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I liked using Spinal in KI because you could tranform into the person you were fighting mid-combo, and go into using that character's combos.



Oh yeah, that was


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 21, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> They need to do a PS3/Xbox/Wii version of KI!



we need to make a petition, get loads of names on it and send it to RARE 

We want a new 'Killer Instinct' now! 

PS: I just found this info - http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/rare-may-do-new-killer-instinct


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 21, 2009)

OOER!!!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 22, 2009)

as you can tell by my avatar mortal kombat is close to my heart but the ps2 and all the games after that suck, excluding the psp and ds

street fighter hasnt had a ps2 or that generation of games just collections of SF games

street fighter is cool tho i like E.Honda and Ryu, Ken is cool but way to cocky he loves himself to much

all my mates like ken and blanka who has the worst explanation for a characters background story ever in the history of computer games


been playin saints row 2 a lot and i have a loan of mirrors edge until i complete it from a mate but its so average ive yet to play it (played it at my mates before i borrowed it)


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah there are conflicting reports of Blanka. One has him as this boy named Jimmy he got separated from his mother, blah blah blah. Another has him as Charlie and an experiment done by Bison (not just from the movie). Im not sure how to take it but he is weird and his fighting style sucks. Though electrocution and the spinning ball move is bad ass.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 22, 2009)

ok the SF movie messed things up. Charlie is Charlie Nash, Story has it in VS series he is called Shadow because his attacks are that of Charlie's but the character is just a Shadow (Apparently Charlie is Either Kidnapped thus Kidnapping= Experimentation for Shadow or in alt univ Blanka or Killed), there is another Character like that in the Vs Series called Shadow Lady (Shadow of ChunLi) her attacks are somewhat different (Sort of like Noob Sabot of Mortal Kombat 3+ for both characters)


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah I know its a big mess up


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 27, 2009)

mirrors edge is easy and relaxing when all you have to do is run and press the appropriate buttons to make a jump or slide

then you get hit with the combat and parts where you have no idea what to do where to go

it looks good i take it back but its not very varied just the same stuff over and over again

anyone got saints row 2 or left for dead?


new games i need to pre order are Street Fighter 4 and resi 5 man those games look like they could be the best games for ages


----------



## Israar (Jan 27, 2009)

*SYSTEM* (Arcade, Core, Premium, Elite etc):

Premium

*PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES*:

2x Wireless Controllers
2x Wired Controllers
1x Wireless Headset
1x Wired Headset
2x Play 'n' Charge kits
20GB HDD

*LIVE GAMER TAG*:

Israar

*GAMES OWNED*:

Alone in the Dark
Assassins Creed
Blazing Angels 2: Secret Missions of WWII
Dead Rising
EA Sports Fight Night Round 3
Gears of War
Gears of War 2
Grand Theft Auto IV
Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock
Halo 3
Left 4 Dead
Lost Odyssey
Lost Planet: Extreme Condition
Overlord
Pure
NARUTO: Rise of a Ninja
NARUTO: Broken Bonds
Need for Speed: Pro Street
Need for Speed: Undercover
Sonic The Hedgehog
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2
Viva Piñata

*CURRENTLY PLAYING*:

Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock
Lost Odyssey
NARUTO: Broken Bonds

*CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME*:

Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock

*MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)*

Resident Evil 5

--Lee


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 28, 2009)

Israar said:


> *SYSTEM* (Arcade, Core, Premium, Elite etc):
> 
> Premium
> 
> ...



Hi m8, I will add you to the list now 

PS: If you like Guitar Hero III, you will love Guitar Hero - World Tour 

Im looking forward to Guitar Hero - Metallica aswell


----------



## Israar (Jan 28, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Hi m8, I will add you to the list now
> 
> PS: If you like Guitar Hero III, you will love Guitar Hero - World Tour
> 
> Im looking forward to Guitar Hero - Metallica aswell



Hey fella 

When I go on I'll accept you matey  -- I'm not on it often as my two younger brothers are on it more than me, but the world tour does look good hehe, although I'm only a medium player I'm OKish at medium, anything above it I suck lol, most my achievements from hard onwards are from my little brother who's got his own Xbox Live account now hehe 

He's pretty damn good at it  -- He plays with guitar and joystick, I do same but he just walks all over me lol 

--Lee


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 29, 2009)

Israar said:


> Hey fella
> 
> When I go on I'll accept you matey  -- I'm not on it often as my two younger brothers are on it more than me, but the world tour does look good hehe, although I'm only a medium player I'm OKish at medium, anything above it I suck lol, most my achievements from hard onwards are from my little brother who's got his own Xbox Live account now hehe
> 
> ...



 Im not too bad on Guitar Hero on easy/medium (consildering I had never played it before I got it for XMAS lol)  My missus and eldest daughter are getting good on it at easy/medium level.

Add me to your friends 'HookeyStreetSr'


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 29, 2009)

I can play almost anything on expert...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 29, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I can play almost anything on expert...



Show off!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 29, 2009)

i can do medium and people think im uber i just laugh at them, my hand co ordination is out of wack coz i have aspergers syndrome so medium is good

pre order some xbox games from amazon.co.uk, street fighter 4 is only £27.99 on amazon


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 29, 2009)

Hehe I went to a Best Buy and waited to play World Tour, and did a pro face off with a guy on Tool - Schism, and I played on expert while he played on medium.  My little sister was there, and she said that I built a small crowd of about 30 people who were saying such things as, "That guy on the left is WAY better than the one on the right!" ROFL.

I also made people in Argentina shit themselves when they saw me play


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 29, 2009)

lol they used to have guitar hero world tour at some shops in glasgow but their was always a huge queue or some kid

those xbox 360 stations in gamstation (a local shop) allways have kids at them so you never get a go, i dont buy from gamestation tho as its prices suck, online price is the best


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 29, 2009)

There were these 2 kids playing for like 20mins straight, and a BB salesman asked me how long I had been waiting.  When I told him a half hour, they cut the power to the PS3 and asked them to leave LOL.  Then I got to play.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 30, 2009)

I can play Schism on a real guitar. HA! Take that!!!! lol. just teasin you.


----------



## Israar (Jan 30, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Im not too bad on Guitar Hero on easy/medium (consildering I had never played it before I got it for XMAS lol)  My missus and eldest daughter are getting good on it at easy/medium level.
> 
> Add me to your friends 'HookeyStreetSr'



Will do matey, adding now 

Took me ages to get used to medium as I was bad enough on easy to start off with hahaha! Never been exceptionally great at games, I just love them lol, sometimes I have these really lucky streaks where I do so well I've been called a cheat before, that's a tad annoying but I just brush it off as I'm not in favour of cheating against others as it spoils the fun of the game really 

DanishDevil sounds like my little brother lol, he can do pretty much most things on expert, mind both of them can but Sean (middle brother) prefers the joystick, he can't use the guitar, whereas Jonathan (youngest) he can use either and doesn't mind which he uses, albeit from how you say you play I think you'd most likely beat them 

Gamestation when I've been in browsing near me, as with any other I guess always has been packed mainly by young crowds of lads playing and watching 1 or 2 play on the console haha! I couldn't be doing with that lol, I'd only go on them in arcades and half the time I go on those shooter games as I have a knack for those, a little girl when I was in wales was impressed with me on one there, she stood watchin everytime I went on it, her dad wasn't impressed but her mother seemed alright as she was being quiet and enjoying herself lol, parents will be parents though I don't think the father really liked it with me being like 2x her age and her standing at side of me watching, who knows I didn't bother wasting my time causin a fuss 

@Wile E -- You ain't teasing us! That's not fair, video's now!! 

--Lee


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 30, 2009)

Using the controller is pretty incredible.  I couldn't use the controller to save my life LOL.


----------



## Israar (Jan 30, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Using the controller is pretty incredible.  I couldn't use the controller to save my life LOL.



I'll thank you for that compliment lol, because I know for sure my hand wont work on hard let alone expert on a guitar so kudos to you moreso for being so good with the guitar 

--Lee


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 30, 2009)

No more 360 exclusive games i can see coming(beside Halo Wars...eww). Hope some good 360 only games start rolling out.

 Just bought Resident Evil 4 for Wii tho. So that should tide me over till some nice 360 games are out.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 30, 2009)

Israar said:


> I'll thank you for that compliment lol, because I know for sure my hand wont work on hard let alone expert on a guitar so kudos to you moreso for being so good with the guitar
> 
> --Lee



Add me on XBL and we'll have a jam session sometime - DanishDev


----------



## Israar (Jan 31, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Add me on XBL and we'll have a jam session sometime - DanishDev



Definitely mate, I'll add you tonight or so, waiting on my two new headsets as my other ones are broke, Sean and Jonny have had this "breaking" thing about them with the headsets just not seeming to work and just dieing on them, so getting some decent ones in, but I'll add you tonight before I head off to bed and we can see how we do aye, will be fun 

Plus if you don't mind you can help me get some achievements I can't get lmao  -- Vice-versa too if you don't have the achievements I'm after hehe! 

--Lee


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 31, 2009)

Still looking for more 360 games, already have GOW2, Fallout 3 and L4D for 360, looking for some more, maybe Saints Row 2.


----------



## Israar (Feb 1, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Still looking for more 360 games, already have GOW2, Fallout 3 and L4D for 360, looking for some more, maybe Saints Row 2.



Saints Row 2 is supposed to be really good, I've not got it or played it, one of my best friends has it and said he loves it, I normally go off his word with games as he's got a damn good choice and his list is huge, I'll have to take a picture of his game stack to let you all have a gander at =)

My two younger brothers are on L4D at the minute, they are going for the achievements 

--Lee


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 1, 2009)

I recommend Ninja Gaiden 2 we are playing it now and it is bad ass.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2009)

I love Ninja Gaiden 2!! The only  lvl I didn't like was the one when you started in the water caves.. kept on falling off right at the end.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 1, 2009)

Haha we are on Chapter 2, we started it last night, its addicting.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Haha we are on Chapter 2, we started it last night, its addicting.



I want to say it was the start of chapter 7 or 8... Can't remember right!! To early in the morning!!! 

It is a great game!!! Very addicting! Then you gotta play it threw around 6 times to get all the achievements... So it's worth it!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 1, 2009)

ninja gainden is to hard im stick at the VERY last boss

overall its a great game tho, if you can learn how to play it right


----------



## Israar (Feb 1, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> ninja gainden is to hard



I'll agree there, I find it hard myself, I get my arse whooped against most of the bosses  -- I only played it a little while, as I'm not great at the game to say the least hehe 

Normally I tend to stick to a game when it's hard for the sheer pleasure of wanting to beat it, but that game just has me by the balls lol!

--Lee


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 1, 2009)

I played a little of Saints Row and it was good but i never got to finish it, Does SR2 require knowledge of the first one to understand the story? or is it a new storyline?(Julius is probably still in it tho)


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 5, 2009)

falcon (with BenQ DVD-ROM)

1 x black wireless controller 2 x white wireless controller, HDMI cable, 1x Play 'n' Charge kit, white headset, 60GB HDD

gamertag: mrhoogles

games owned: 

lego starwars: the complete saga
lego indiana jones: the original adventures
kung fu panda
grand theft auto 4
quake4
Bully: scholarship edition
the orange box
tetris evolution
mass effect
phantas star universe
viva pinata

currently playing: all

current favorite game: mass effect

most anticipated games

resident evil 5
saints row 2
halo 3
xtreme beach volleyball 2

i guess they are out but i dont have them yet


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 5, 2009)

Halo Wars demo out today!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 5, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Halo Wars demo out today!



Cool, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 5, 2009)

It's interesting.  I like how you have a single base and you can build into the "pods" around it.  Then once you capture a base, you can build another there and put different stuff in the pods.  Make it much less complicated (especially because it's on the 360).  I'm definitely not left with an eager feeling to purchase it, though.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 5, 2009)

Dont really care for Halo Wars, plus i dont have Live atm.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 5, 2009)

Have pre-order Halo Wars, just gonna d/l the demo now!


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 5, 2009)

its a new story evolved from the old one all the old gangs are gone and new ones are in place basicaly same stuff trying to take stillwater for your gang, julius is in it for one hidden mission other than that jonny gat you save hi mas he is in court at the start and you break him out

you awake from a comma and break out of jail and discover the saints are nothing now

troy from the first is chief of police the other black guy works for ltor a company that decided to regenerate stil water and took over saints row and fixed it up with nice buildings

basically dont need to know the first game but it helps


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 6, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> It's interesting.  I like how you have a single base and you can build into the "pods" around it.  Then once you capture a base, you can build another there and put different stuff in the pods.  Make it much less complicated (especially because it's on the 360).  I'm definitely not left with an eager feeling to purchase it, though.



How well does it play with the pad?  Usually this type of game is more suited to a keyboard & mouse isnt it.


----------



## EricM9104 (Feb 6, 2009)

Console: Xbox 360 Premium 60GB

Currently playing: Rock Band 2

Live gamertag: EricM9104


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes, RTS games are relatively new to consoles, as controlling them can be difficult.

I believe this is the first RTS developed exclusively for consoles (and only one console at that) and the control implementation is pretty good for an RTS, but you will feel a bit limited in the control you have over your troops by using the controller versus a keyboard and mouse.  The movement is a lot slower than it can be (especially if one is very precise at using a high dpi mouse), but the good news is that everybody will be on the same level, and it was developed with these limitations in mind.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 6, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Yes, RTS games are relatively new to consoles, as controlling them can be difficult.
> 
> I believe this is the first RTS developed exclusively for consoles (and only one console at that) and the control implementation is pretty good for an RTS, but you will feel a bit limited in the control you have over your troops by using the controller versus a keyboard and mouse.  The movement is a lot slower than it can be (especially if one is very precise at using a high dpi mouse), but the good news is that everybody will be on the same level, and it was developed with these limitations in mind.



What about the guys with the XFPS Pro, will they still be able to use a mouse & keyboard?


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 7, 2009)

halo wars- so the controls are okay but its a average game, i think ill try the demo out myself see what its like


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 7, 2009)

I will have 'X-Blades' and 'Shellshock 2' soon, if anyone wants to know what they are like


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2009)

Sure, let us know man!!! 

Also, love the picture! look british, and a spice of Jap in ya!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 7, 2009)

whats "x blades" and the original shellshock was pretty average lets hope this is better


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 8, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Sure, let us know man!!!
> 
> Also, love the picture! look british, and a spice of Jap in ya!!



lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 8, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> whats "x blades" r



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RXyV3qkvqY


----------



## Israar (Feb 8, 2009)

Done all the demo of Halo Wars and I must say this game is being bought when it comes out! Plays shit hot and it's amazing, never really liked strategies and a joystick, I'm more of a keyboard and mouse player but the game handles well with a joystick to say the least 

Just doing the last bit on C&C Red Alert 3 now, then I'll delete both these demos from my HDD 

--Lee


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 8, 2009)

we need a new club logo ima ask the guys in the Graphic Artists United™ -- Graphics Request Thread!

get one done for the gpu branch too


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 8, 2009)

OMFG, Halo Wars is friggin amazing! 
So glad I pre-ordered it, I want it now!


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> OMFG, Halo Wars is friggin amazing!
> So glad I pre-ordered it, I want it now!



Can't try it sadly, xbox live ran out.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 8, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Can't try it sadly, xbox live ran out.



You dont need gold to d/l it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> You dont need gold to d/l it.



Silver is free right?, i forgot all about it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 8, 2009)

cool i might get it well i have gold anyway

a 13months is cheap on ebay


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 8, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Silver is free right?, i forgot all about it.



lol, yeah, as soon as your subscription runs out, it automatically switches to a silver account, you have access to all the same things the only thing you loose is the ability to play other people in games.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> lol, yeah, as soon as your subscription runs out, it automatically switches to a silver account, you have access to all the same things the only thing you loose is the ability to play other people in games.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 9, 2009)

some downloads require a gold account i know this from personal experience like some demos

sorry

yeah so is it any good halo wars


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 9, 2009)

There are already a few opinions on it above


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 9, 2009)

For those of you who are familiar with Guitar Hero, check this out:

http://blog.wired.com/games/2009/02/video-14-year-o.html


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 9, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> For those of you who are familiar with Guitar Hero, check this out:
> 
> http://blog.wired.com/games/2009/02/video-14-year-o.html



Awesome stuff!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> we need a new club logo ima ask the guys in the Graphic Artists United™ -- Graphics Request Thread!
> 
> get one done for the gpu branch too



I agree, who do we need to see 

BTW OT: Ive played a bit of 'X-Blades' and 'Shellshock 2'.  X-Blades is like Devil May Cry, but with a cutesy jap girl instead of Dante (ie 2x swords and a gun)....I quite like it   Shellshock 2 is just nuts!  Its a pretty graphic fps set in Veitnam.  So far I dont know if the enemys are zombies or infected with something lol....all I know is, it makes you jump lol


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 13, 2009)

Street Fighter IV got a 9.3 on IGN.

I am still not a big fan of the series, i would much rather play Mortal Kombat. Going to get RE5 when i get the cash, and to hold me i replayed GOW2 and finished it again(to short)


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 13, 2009)

Well...  Midway is going bankrupt.... So, that hurts a bit on MK...


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well...  Midway is going bankrupt.... So, that hurts a bit on MK...



My bro in law use to work for midway..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 14, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Street Fighter IV got a 9.3 on IGN.
> 
> I am still not a big fan of the series, i would much rather play Mortal Kombat. Going to get RE5 when i get the cash, and to hold me i replayed GOW2 and finished it again(to short)



Street Fighter IV is incredible, I agree with the 9.3   The only thing I dont like about it is the final boss (Seth) as he can be a total bitch to beat


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 16, 2009)

Ive been plating '50 Cent - Blood On The Sand' and it aint too bad


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2009)

I played the first one of his games. I did like it. I was amazed that 50 Cent was able to build a game like that. IT wasn't Life changing as of how Amazed I was. I knew he had the money to do so!


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 16, 2009)

I dislike 50 Cents music enough to not play his games, dont like him, but thats another conversation, lol.

GTA IV Lost & Damned comes out tomorrow!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 16, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I dislike 50 Cents music enough to not play his games, dont like him, but thats another conversation, lol.
> 
> GTA IV Lost & Damned comes out tomorrow!



Yeah, I think hes a twat lol....but the game is ok 

I didnt realise GTAIV: L&D was available tomorrow


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 16, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, I think hes a twat lol....but the game is ok
> 
> I didnt realise GTAIV: L&D was available tomorrow



I've got my 1600 MS points ready and waiting! 

Cant wait. Still trying to work out how its gonna work, is it gonna be like a separate game that just uses the GTA files? Or can we use all the new stuff in the original too?

Ahh the tension!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 16, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I've got my 1600 MS points ready and waiting!
> 
> Cant wait. Still trying to work out how its gonna work, is it gonna be like a separate game that just uses the GTA files? Or can we use all the new stuff in the original too?
> 
> Ahh the tension!



Not sure m8......I thought it would just be a seperate game that uses the GTAIV 'environment'


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 16, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Not sure m8......I thought it would just be a seperate game that uses the GTAIV 'environment'



I'm guessing it will be a separate game using the GTA IV city, though quite where your gonna launch it from Im not sure.

Will find out 2moro!


----------



## DaveK (Feb 16, 2009)

As far as I know, when you load GTA you go to your phone and load up L&D, then I'm guessing it just starts as a normal game. I can't wait for it  Hope €20 is enough for the points card, I hope they have the 2 sided poster the US has.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 17, 2009)

L & D is at 60% 

UPDATE:

Its just finsished D'lding 

Will let you guys now how you go about accessing it. Wont spoil anything tho.


----------



## DaveK (Feb 17, 2009)

I've been playing for about 2 hours now, it's good. I didn't get the GTA 1,600 Points card cos GAME didn't get any in stock, so just got a 2,100 points card which was free because the GAME club card had money on it


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 18, 2009)

L & D actually runs like a separate game, just using the GTA IV files for the city. After patching once you first run it, you'll ntoice that the intro for rockstar,etc has altered slightly, and then it asks if you want to play L & D or not.

Its really good actually, though I cant help but notice, that the missions are MUCH harder than those in GTA IV.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 18, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> L & D actually runs like a separate game, just using the GTA IV files for the city. After patching once you first run it, you'll ntoice that the intro for rockstar,etc has altered slightly, and then it asks if you want to play L & D or not.
> 
> Its really good actually, though I cant help but notice, that the missions are MUCH harder than those in GTA IV.



Im really enjoying too   Hence my new 'biker' avatar LOL


----------



## DaveK (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, I've found it to be quite difficult, and it doesn't help you can't eat at a restaurant or buy food from a vendor on the street. The only source of health is the rare medikit in a mission and sleeping which is a pain in the ass when your far away because you can't get a taxi, you get the number for a taxi but it didn't work when i wanted it.

Overall, it's good, especially that shotgun with the drum barrel that fires like an automatic, but it can be hard, the main problem is where you have an unfair advantage, i.e, heavily out numbered.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 18, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Yeah, I've found it to be quite difficult, and it doesn't help you can't eat at a restaurant or buy food from a vendor on the street. The only source of health is the rare medikit in a mission and sleeping which is a pain in the ass when your far away because you can't get a taxi, you get the number for a taxi but it didn't work when i wanted it.
> 
> Overall, it's good, especially that shotgun with the drum barrel that fires like an automatic, but it can be hard, the main problem is where you have an unfair advantage, i.e, heavily out numbered.



Thats what I found. Quickest way back to base I found is after mission saves, to go and load that autosave, puts you back at the clunhouse bed! 

But in terms of missions, you are never that outnumbered in GTA IV, and it makes it even harder cus you have virtually no money to buy decent weapons like the M4 to make it a fairer fight.


----------



## DaveK (Feb 18, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Thats what I found. Quickest way back to base I found is after mission saves, to go and load that autosave, puts you back at the clunhouse bed!
> 
> But in terms of missions, you are never that outnumbered in GTA IV, and it makes it even harder cus you have virtually no money to buy decent weapons like the M4 to make it a fairer fight.



I buy guns from Terry, prices are pretty good. Only $300 for armour vs $500 in the shop, but I agree with you, money is tight. Though It's only $25 for a barrel of shotgun ammo 

The helicopter camera is cool, if your being chased by a heli just hold B and it shows you the heli POV.

*Possible Spoiler*: I found it quite difficult on one of Elizabeta's missions where you have to pick up her drug mule from the airport, armed police are everywhere, maybe I just had a bad start on the mission lol. *Possible Spoiler*


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 18, 2009)

Going to get Saints Row 2 whenever i get a job. At least its something to play.


----------



## DaveK (Feb 18, 2009)

Just finished the story in 7 hours 18mins. Was really good, and good value for money too though I wish there was more achievements, 5 achievements worth 250 but no achievements for doing all the gang wars, races or getting 100% :S

Anyway, off to race and hit people with a baseball bat Road Rash style


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 18, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Just finished the story in 7 hours 18mins. Was really good, and good value for money too though I wish there was more achievements, 5 achievements worth 250 but no achievements for doing all the gang wars, races or getting 100% :S
> 
> Anyway, off to race and hit people with a baseball bat Road Rash style



Lol.

Is it true they have added more pigeons?


----------



## DaveK (Feb 18, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Is it true they have added more pigeons?



I dunno, I haven't come across any, probably not though, 200 was enough lol. Still can't believe I got them all


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 18, 2009)

DaveK said:


> I dunno, I haven't come across any, probably not though, 200 was enough lol. Still can't believe I got them all



Same, I only finished 100% a few weeks ago. 
Just someone on the gamefaqs message boards says they found a pigeon and when they shot it, it said 49 remaining. Could be complete BS tho.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

I would think that they would add more pigeons onto that. It's one of the great and fun things to do! I just couldn't stay into the game..


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 19, 2009)

i just got street fighter 4 in the post its that good ladies and gentlemen that good

as i would say this game is new hotness

the cut scenes are excellent whoever said they would have preferred the in game grpahics for cut scenes is an fucking plonker

e-honda is gooooood still trying to figure everyone else out lol


----------



## Baneat (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah I own the ultra useful Xbox 360. My feet have never been so comfortable while PC gaming when they're using the 360 as a footstool! But really, my Xbox was made totally redundant one I got a PC. I use the 360 as a footstool and the games to raise monitor speakers to a better listening height.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 19, 2009)

So a buddy of mine gave me his broken 360. The only thing wrong with it is the dvd drive. I will be replacing it soon and will hopefully be playing some 360 in a month or so. Awesomeness!


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 19, 2009)

batmang said:


> So a buddy of mine gave me his broken 360. The only thing wrong with it is the dvd drive. I will be replacing it soon and will hopefully be playing some 360 in a month or so. Awesomeness!



yeah that is a good bargain, i would do that too

you can buy an replacement drive a lite on not a benq


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 19, 2009)

the timing ofr movesd is solid in street fighter, i cant seem to pull off a ultra combo very well seem to either get it or die trying

sometimes i dont even mean to do a move and bust a good one or ill be stuck trying to do one

its a shame im so bad at it coz its a real great game


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 19, 2009)

SFIV got some great scores, but i like games with more gore like MK.

Everyone is saying how awesome SFIV is tho, i may get it one day if i have extra cash.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 19, 2009)

SF4 doesn't interest me in the slightest. Never liked the SF series. Was always an MK fan, then moved on to Tekken.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 19, 2009)

Wile E said:


> SF4 doesn't interest me in the slightest. Never liked the SF series. Was always an MK fan, then moved on to Tekken.



Agreed.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 19, 2009)

Baneat said:


> Yeah I own the ultra useful Xbox 360. My feet have never been so comfortable while PC gaming when they're using the 360 as a footstool! But really, my Xbox was made totally redundant one I got a PC. I use the 360 as a footstool and the games to raise monitor speakers to a better listening height.



This is the 360 clubhouse.............so keep your stupid, 360 hating comments to yourself!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 19, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> i just got street fighter 4 in the post its that good ladies and gentlemen that good
> 
> as i would say this game is new hotness
> 
> ...



Seth is the only letdown isnt he (as he is totally rock hard to beat lol)


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 19, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> This is the 360 clubhouse.............so keep your stupid, 360 hating comments to yourself!



I agree, we all like PC gaming and all, but this is a thread meant for a purpose and that purpose in all things Xbox 360. As they said in South Park, if you dont like it you can just geeet ouutt!!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 19, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> I agree, we all like PC gaming and all, but this is a thread meant for a purpose and that purpose in all things Xbox 360. As they said in South Park, if you dont like it you can just geeet ouutt!!



Well said m8 

We all know that an high-end gaming PC rockz....but the little ol' 360 still holds its own


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 20, 2009)

look i was a big virtua fighter fan back in the day that and mortal kombat but after the ps1 mortal kombat games it got SHIT, it took a lot for me to replace my mortal kombat avatar with e honda but street fighter 4 is solid

i just liked the whole street fighter universe and background story and it had some cool moves and controls

mindless violence and repetitiveness is mortal kombat now.  has cool finishers and back in the day it was cool MK4 that was 3d and mk3 on mega drive but the core game has gotten different and stale, tekken is for losers all the ps fanboys love it we shall see if the next one that is multiplatform is any good but i doubt it probably just the same as every other tekken but enhanced graphics

never had a ps1 had an n64

dont even start me on how bad the tekken movie was lol

if your just into violence and gore your shallow and should look past that coz SF4 has some good gameplay and moves that look cool

aw but then again people on tpu actually thought cod 1 was crapper than cod4 which is laughable so i can see what type of people dont like street fighter 4


your just an idiot if your looking for a pc vs console argument


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 20, 2009)

seth dont mention him hes some modified human fighter with everyones moves
hes almost overpowered but not quite
soul calibre was good too tekken is good but its just a fanboy thing that annoys the hell out of me


----------



## Wile E (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not a fanboy. Tekken just has a solid fighting system and feel to it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I'm not a fanboy. Tekken just has a solid fighting system and feel to it.



it is a good game i just dont feel its as good as the fanboys say
its on par with other fighting games, virtua fighter and soul calibre

but its background story and universe is rubbish, the movie was awful

thats what gets me those that love the story and stuff i just dont get it?

i like street fighter way to much tho i was into the movies and stuff and all that so im horribly biased


on a side note i dont really know what game to get next on 360 i dont see a whole lot of big games soon apart from halo wars which is okay but wouldnt last me like a pc rts would, command and conquer 3 was excellent then you finished it had a few skirmish and online games it got to the point i didnt want to play anymore


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 20, 2009)

resi 5 looks cool i was heavy into residnet evil 4 on the gamecube so much easier than the old resident evil view


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 21, 2009)

Whos loving GTAIV - TLAD then?  I know I am 

I ROFLMFAO @ the 'Stubbs' cut scene


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 21, 2009)

I just ordered myself one of those sexy red controllers with the play n charge kit, and I'm holding onto GTA4 for TLAD   Don't give any of it away now


----------



## DaveK (Feb 21, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Whos loving GTAIV - TLAD then?  I know I am
> 
> I ROFLMFAO @ the 'Stubbs' cut scene



 I can NOT believe they got away with that lol the camera kept going down but stopped before you saw anything, next thing you know BAM you see it lol, have they come under fire yet? Usually Rockstar get get into shit from all sides but other crap like Saints Row gets away with it.

Yeah, I loved it. Was really good for DLC, there was too little to do though, mainly because of the achievements. I got 250/250, and 250 is enough but there was only 5 achievements  I would have liked something like 10, complete 100%, do all 25 gang wars, win all races, complete in under 8 hours etc.

I look forward to the next one


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 21, 2009)

TLAD was great. Best 1600MS points I ever spent. Tho I agree, there should have been more acheivments, for stuff like Gang wars and races.

I love the fact that its a British Made game! At least we can still do something right


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 24, 2009)

Finally got my xbox 360 hooked up to internet again and i get a RROD
it flashes
3 4 4 4 1 and i dont know what the error is. its annoying!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 24, 2009)

Damn.  Bad luck man.  I have no idea what the error is though.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 24, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Damn.  Bad luck man.  I have no idea what the error is though.



My component cable bit the dust. Im getting a monster VGA cable from bby for $20 so i should be okay now 

i got to cancel the thing with m$ now


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 24, 2009)

Anyone have a spare 128mb+ memory card? All I have is a 64mb and it will not let me update or connect to live because there isnt enough room.  I have stuff in my FS thread I would love to trade.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 24, 2009)

You dont qualify for the free upgrade then?


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 24, 2009)

LiNKiN said:


> Anyone have a spare 128mb+ memory card? All I have is a 64mb and it will not let me update or connect to live because there isnt enough room.  I have stuff in my FS thread I would love to trade.



check flebay for a 20gb hdd

they go for about the price of a 512mb flash unit


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 24, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> You dont qualify for the free upgrade then?



Got 2 second hand, one was broke, so I spliced the two together.  I just wanna play SFIV man!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 24, 2009)

Linkin!  I need that memory card!  I at least need to borrow it.  I want to move my save games to my other xbox so I can use that until my buddy who bought it comes back to the states.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 24, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> My component cable bit the dust. Im getting a monster VGA cable from bby for $20 so i should be okay now
> 
> i got to cancel the thing with m$ now



if the input is fubbers like if you turn on a 360 with no cable or is a bit disconnected it flashes red

also i have a card but no point me shipping it sorry plus its got some saves on it, got me a 60gb drive got as premium but i saw one for £50 with 3 months live a transfer cable a headset


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 24, 2009)

I need a card!!! I'll pay for shipping!!! Aaaaah!


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 25, 2009)

VGA or Component? I dont know what cable to get. I get them both for $26 the VGA for $20 or the Component for $6



DanishDevil said:


> I need a card!!! I'll pay for shipping!!! Aaaaah!



what card you looking for?

i do get a discount on them so lmk what you want and i'll check it


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2009)

For the love of Street Fighter!!! Cammy Man, I want to get the game so bad!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 25, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> VGA or Component? I dont know what cable to get. I get them both for $26 the VGA for $20 or the Component for $6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All I need is a memory card.  I'm tranfserring save files from a 120GB HDD to a 20GB HDD and then later to a 60GB HDD.  The transfer kit only supports going up in size, and won't move anything from a 120GB drive to anything but another 120GB drive


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 25, 2009)

get the 512mb for $34 if you want that? flebay is prolly cheaper though

and what cable? vga or component?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> get the 512mb for $34 if you want that? flebay is prolly cheaper though
> 
> and what cable? vga or component?



VGA looked better on my TV.

On HDMI now, and it's even better still.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 25, 2009)

Wile E said:


> VGA looked better on my TV.
> 
> On HDMI now, and it's even better still.



 well on my samsung LNA40650 the vga looks no better than Component. It ended up working after i got home, i have no idea what i did but it works. 

I got the monster VGA since it was only $20 lol.

I want to play L4D!! and my disc looks like this







look on the outside ring.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 26, 2009)

Do any of you guys have experience with the Tailsmoon Whipser fan(s)?
http://secure.llamma.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=73_85&products_id=715


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 27, 2009)

Halo Wars Has Arrived!!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 27, 2009)

I managed to play TF2 on my friends 360, makes me glad i got the PC version. The grahpics look really nice in it tho, but the controles dissapointed me and theres not as many players online as i thought.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 28, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Do any of you guys have experience with the Tailsmoon Whipser fan(s)?
> http://secure.llamma.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=73_85&products_id=715



I have used them a few times.  They look great, but offer no extra cooling and often sound louder than the stock fans


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 28, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> I have used them a few times.  They look great, but offer no extra cooling and often sound louder than the stock fans



best bet would to create your own shroud and use 80-120 mm fans


----------



## DaveK (Feb 28, 2009)

Can anyone think of any good games coming out? I have nothing to play at the moment and am falling behind on achievements lol. Since Xmas I've played Midnight Club and the GTA IV DLC, not a lot considering I was on every day playing CoD4. Been ages since I played CoD4, is there many people left online? GoW2 and WaW didn't help it :S

Race Pro...meh, not really in the mood for another racing game half my games are racing lol. Aliens Colonial Marines in like April, will probably suck but am looking forward to it. Forza 3 is supposed to be out in the summer, can't wait for that. DiRT 2 in September, can't wait for that and finally, Modern Warfare 2 around November.

Other than that, nothing really to play now 

EDIT: Might get FEAR2, just have to finish the first one on PC first.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 28, 2009)

just completed saints row 2 and i want them to do some DLC, anyway after that im at 90% just a few stuff to mop up like heli assault and crowd control

gonna have to get into fable 2 tho as it only cost me £10 but the witcher on pc has me gripped

everything will come to a halt when empires total war comes in the post


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 28, 2009)

Halo Wars. Its so (explitive  ) amazing. Words cannot describe.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 1, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Can anyone think of any good games coming out? I have nothing to play at the moment and am falling behind on achievements lol. Since Xmas I've played Midnight Club and the GTA IV DLC, not a lot considering I was on every day playing CoD4. Been ages since I played CoD4, is there many people left online? GoW2 and WaW didn't help it :S
> 
> Race Pro...meh, not really in the mood for another racing game half my games are racing lol. Aliens Colonial Marines in like April, will probably suck but am looking forward to it. Forza 3 is supposed to be out in the summer, can't wait for that. DiRT 2 in September, can't wait for that and finally, Modern Warfare 2 around November.
> 
> ...



COD4 is still played very excessively to this Day, PC at Least, the XB im not sure.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Mar 1, 2009)

freaksavior. get a clean copy download it to hdd. use the messed up disc when your at dashboard play from hdd and it'll read the cd for like a sec and it'll stop spinning but leave it in there. the original or clean copy has to be returned to whoever you borrowed it fun and enjoi.

quick question to everyone. why do the new models only 175 watts and not 203?


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 1, 2009)

k0rn_h0li0 said:


> freaksavior. get a clean copy download it to hdd. use the messed up disc when your at dashboard play from hdd and it'll read the cd for like a sec and it'll stop spinning but leave it in there. the original or clean copy has to be returned to whoever you borrowed it fun and enjoi.
> 
> quick question to everyone. why do the new models only 175 watts and not 203?



There are new hardware revisions. To make the 360's cooler they use more effecient CPU's and GPU's. The first hardware revision was codenamed falcon, which used a more effecient CPU thus dropping the heat inside the Xbox to combat RROD, but also it lead to an overall power usage drop requiring only a 175w PSU. There has also recently been another revision at the end of last year, codenamed Jasper, where they have used a more effecient GPU as well as CPU, so reducing RROD even further, plus dropping the PSU requirement to only 150w.
Obviously other things have changed along the way too, but related to power/heat they are the main ones.
For example, DVD- drives have changed, HDMI was added, and the lastest ones have 256mb on-board flash memory to run NXE.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Mar 1, 2009)

ah ic ic. so i'll look up the jasper to see if i got the unit. thanks. i thought i was going crazy when it started getting lower but thats better for the new chips.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 1, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> There are new hardware revisions. To make the 360's cooler they use more effecient CPU's and GPU's. The first hardware revision was codenamed falcon, which used a more effecient CPU thus dropping the heat inside the Xbox to combat RROD, but also it lead to an overall power usage drop requiring only a 175w PSU. There has also recently been another revision at the end of last year, codenamed Jasper, where they have used a more effecient GPU as well as CPU, so reducing RROD even further, plus dropping the PSU requirement to only 150w.
> Obviously other things have changed along the way too, but related to power/heat they are the main ones.
> For example, DVD- drives have changed, HDMI was added, and the lastest ones have 256mb on-board flash memory to run NXE.



Cool, some info there I didnt know (ie the onboard 256mb flash memory....I havent seen that on the motherboard yet  )

The Jasper model is really the model everyone wants 

I quite like the Lite-On drives that are used now also


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 2, 2009)

well what do i do about recovering a lost gamertag when i dont know the live id password?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2009)

Can call Microsoft's Xbox number, and talk iwth them.. You might be able to get them to tell you threw that. You know the account name and so forth right?

Also try going to there Xbox Forums..  Might have somethign there just for that..


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Can call Microsoft's Xbox number, and talk iwth them.. You might be able to get them to tell you threw that. You know the account name and so forth right?
> 
> Also try going to there Xbox Forums..  Might have somethign there just for that..



ohh yeah, tried that.


> AHHHHHH I HATE M$ Tech support, i was on the phone with microsoft, xbox and MSN for 2 hours! transfered 7 times, and even talked to a dumb ass manager. You see my live id deactivated because i hadn't used it for 1 yr, and my gamertag was associated with it, now i deleted my gamertag and im SOL they say since it deactivated, and because i delted it. Apparently they dont want my money anymore. so thank you microsoft for doing a fucking retarded job for all your paying customers.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2009)

Lmao.. forgot about that sh1t... Go to their forums and see if you can throw a thread together on it. Might be able to grab some  better ways of getting it.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Lmao.. forgot about that sh1t... Go to their forums and see if you can throw a thread together on it. Might be able to grab some  better ways of getting it.



yeah.. but i doubt xbox will do anything.. :/ but worth a try

http://forums.xbox.com/26068635/ShowPost.aspx#26068635


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 4, 2009)

*Resident Evil 5*

Resi 5............its been worth the wait  

The gameplay is great, just like RE4 and the visuals are breathtaking....apart from the horizontal tearing  

This will be game of the year


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah zepher is the 90nm version with the shoddy disk drives and without hdmi
falcon is the version with added hdmi a better heatsink and new bracket, 65nm cpu
another falcon on the 60gb premium has ramchips moved to a new spot so they are cooler
jasper is a version with 65nm gpu and cpu, also has 256mb onboard memory for the arcade version

all revisions have several different disk drives some have benq and some lite on there is a way to tell tho and the lite on is a lot quieter

most if not all of the onboard flash are jaspers, older models have a memory card


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 5, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Resi 5............its been worth the wait
> 
> The gameplay is great, just like RE4 and the visuals are breathtaking....apart from the horizontal tearing
> 
> This will be game of the year



the game is INCREDIBLE!!!!!!! sadly I have a lot of C++ home work to do  i hate C++


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 5, 2009)

thank Microsoft for that


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 6, 2009)

stranglehold is kinda fun orderd it from play.com and it should arrive tomorrow

ill be busy tho but ill give impressions when i get it


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> stranglehold is kinda fun orderd it from play.com and it should arrive tomorrow
> 
> ill be busy tho but ill give impressions when i get it



Stranglehold is a pretty good game   I thought it was a bit short tbh, but well worth playing through


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 6, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Stranglehold is a pretty good game   I thought it was a bit short tbh, but well worth playing through



yeah for that £5 its great and you can just go through it again mashing up the place on a higher difficulty


----------



## DaveK (Mar 7, 2009)

Fired up CoD4 the other day and thankfully there's still a good few playing. Nice to know not everyone sodded off to WaW. Managed to get my Kill/Death Ratio up to 1.35. 35,055 kills and 26,019 deaths


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 8, 2009)

some people prefer cod 4, playing world at war just made me want to play cod 4 again

world at war single player was shit anyway


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 8, 2009)

Im on the final boss on Resi 5


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 9, 2009)

i need resident evil 5 
i need to get a hard drive to back up my files tho


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2009)

Bro, I need to get back on the Xbox loving! Still can't do that... Still can't... Grr!


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 10, 2009)

My game list

Army of Two
Beautiful katimari
Black site area 51
burnout paradise
Burnout revenge
Call of duty 4
Call of duty 5
Devil may cry
Dirt
Fable 2
Fallout 3
Fear
Gears of war
Gears of war 2
Ghost recon 1
Ghost recon 2
Grid
Guitar hero 2
Guitar hero 3
Guitar hero aero smith
Guitar hero wt
Halo 3
Left 4 dead
Lost planet
Lotr conquest
Madden nfl 06
Mirrors edge
Naurto 
Ninja guiden 2
Prince of Persia prodigy
Resident evil 5
Soul calibur 4
Star wars force unleashed
Street fighter 4
Stunt man 
Time shift
Tom Clancy rainbow 6 Vegas
Turok


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 10, 2009)

Damn, you bought a lot of games freak!


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 10, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Damn, you bought a lot of games freak!



or did i


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 10, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> or did i



lol, I wont list my games.............I dont have that much spare time


----------



## novacheck (Mar 10, 2009)

I have 3 360's in my house.  One is in my office, on in our living room for the wife, and the other is my test unit.  I usually repair RROD boxes, and modify others.

Games Owned
Too many to list.  But my most played are...

Ace Combat 6
Grand Theft Auto IV
Far Cry 2
Fallout 3
Vegas 2
Battlefield 2
Grid

Most Anticipated

The new Ghost Recon.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 10, 2009)

That's funny, Freak's games list looks alot like mine!!!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 10, 2009)

novacheck said:


> I have 3 360's in my house.  One is in my office, on in our living room for the wife, and the other is my test unit.  I usually repair RROD boxes, and modify others.
> 
> Games Owned
> Too many to list.  But my most played are...
> ...



cool, a fellow modder 

I have 3 units also (1 x 20GB Premium, 1x 60GB Premium and 1x 120GB Elite)

Ive just started repairing 3RRoD systems (using the X-Clamp removal method....after stopping the fans and cooking the bastard lol)


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 14, 2009)

well i was board. i have more XBOX games than anything. a few wii games ect. maybe tomorrow i'll give you my FULL List and hookey, i would love to see your entire game list.

Btw, the new elite is indeed a lite-on.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 14, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> cool, a fellow modder
> 
> I have 3 units also (1 x 20GB Premium, 1x 60GB Premium and 1x 120GB Elite)
> 
> Ive just started repairing 3RRoD systems (using the X-Clamp removal method....after stopping the fans and cooking the bastard lol)





Gotta love how easy it really is to fix most of them.


@Freaksavior

Yeah, my list would take a while.  If I included EVERYthing.  PC games, wii, original Xbox, and the 360.  However, my PC list is 5 times longer than my 360 list.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 14, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> well i was board. i have more XBOX games than anything. a few wii games ect. maybe tomorrow i'll give you my FULL List and hookey, i would love to see your entire game list.
> 
> Btw, the new elite is indeed a lite-on.



ok m8 heres my list....and I said it would be a LiteOn 

1) Grand Theft Auto IV
2) Army Of Two
3) Iron Man
4) Bully - Scholarship Edition
5) Burnout Paradise
6) Lego Star Wars - The Complete Saga
7) Call Of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare
8) Dark Sector
9) Halo 3
10) Crash Time
11) Sega Superstars Tennis
12) MX Vs ATV Untamed
13) Project Gotham Racing 4
14) Rainbow Six Vegas 2
15) Lost - Via Domus
16) Turok
17) Condemned 2
18) The Club
19) Blacksite
20) Gears Of War
21) Enemy Territory - Quake Wars
22) Lost Planet - Extreme Conditions (Colonies Edition)
23) Race Driver - GRID
24) The Chronicles Of Narnia - Prince Caspian
25) Ninja Gaiden II
26) UEFA Euro 2008
27) Kung Fu Panda
28) LEGO Indiana Jones - The Original Adventures
29) The Incredible Hulk
30) Alone In The Dark
31) Battlefield - Bad Company
32) Hellboy - The Science Of Evil
33) Don Kings - Prizefighter
34) Dragon Ball Z - Burst Limit
35) NBA Ballers - Chosen One
36) Superbike World Championship 2008
37) The Bourne Conspiracy
38) Top Spin 3
39) Universe At War - Earth Assault
40) Viking - Battle For Asgard
41) Unreal Tournament 3
42) Saints Row
43) Bioshock
44) Conflict Denied Ops
45) Wall-E
46) Soul Calibur IV
47) Beijing 2008
48) Devil May Cry 4
49) FIFA 08
50) Space Chimps
51) Assassins Creed
52) Beautiful Katamari
53) Forza Motorsport 2
54) Frontlines - Fuel Of War
55) Ghost Recon 2
56) Need For Speed - ProStreet
57) Transformers
58) Too Human
59) Virtua Tennis 3
60) Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2009
61) Smash Court Tennis 3
62) Madden 09
63) Mercenaries 2 - World In Flames
64) Facebreaker
65) Warhammer - Battle March
66) Star Wars - The Force Unleashed
67) Asterix At The Olympic Games
68) Infinate Undiscovery (2 Discs)
69) Summer Athletics
70) The Simpsons Game
71) PURE
72) Armoured Core For Answer
73) Skate
74) Crackdown
75) CSI - Hard Evidence
76) Stranglehold
77) Spider-Man: Friend Or Foe
78) Supreme Commander
79) TNA Impact Wrestling
80) Lego Batman
81) Brothers In Arms: Hells Highway
82) Baja: Edge Of Control
83) FIFA 09
84) Saints Row 2
85) PDC World Championship Darts
86) Fracture
87) Earth Defence Force 2017
88) The Darkness
89) Warriors Orochi 2
90) The Orange Box
91) Fallout 3
92) Golden Axe - Beast Riders
93) FarCry 2
94) Crash - Mind Over Mutant
95) Fable 2
96) PES 2009
97) Gears Of War 2
98) Dead Space
99) Midnight Club - Los Angeles
100) Blitz II
101) The Legend Of Spyro - Dawn Of The Dragon
102) Spider-Man - Web Of Shadows
103) James Bond - Quantum Of Solace
104) Legendary
105) Tom Clancy's - End War
106) WWE Smackdown Vs Raw 2009
107) Monopoly
108) Call Of Duty - World At War
109) Madagacar - Escape 2 Africa
110) Mirrors Edge
111) Medal Of Honour - Airbourne
112) Monster Jam
113) TMNT
114) Ridge Racer VI
115) Jericho
116) Jumper
117) Shaun White Snowboarding
118) Need For Speed - Undercover
119) Tomb Raider - Underworld
120) Mortal Kombat Vs DC Universe
121) Banjo Kazooie - Nuts & Bolts
122) Command & Conquer - Red Alert 3
123) Secret Service
124) Left 4 Dead
125) Sonic Unleashed
126) RTL Winter Sports
127) The Last Remnant
128) Prince Of Persia
129) Rise Of The Argonauts
130) Guitar Hero II
131) Guitar Hero III - Legends Of Rock
132) Guitar Hero - Aerosmith
133) Guitar Hero - World Tour
134) Disney Sing It
135) Skate 2
136) The Lord Of The Rings - Conquest
137) Silent Hill - Homecoming
138) Shellshock 2 - Blood Trails
139) Street Fighter IV
140) Destroy All Humans - Path Of The Furon
141) F.E.A.R. 2 - Project Origin
142) 50 Cent - Blood On The Sand
143) X-Blades
144) Halo Wars
145) Race Pro
146) FIFA Street 3
147) Ninja Blade
148) Eat Lead - The Return Of Matt Hazard
149) Bolt
150) Tom Clancys - H.A.W.X
151) Resident Evil 5
152) NBA Live 09
153) Sega Mega Drive Ultimate Collection
154) Disney Sing It - High School Musical 3
155) PES 2008
156) Meet The Robinsons
157) Monster Madness - Battle For Suburbia
158) Thrillville
159) The Golden Compass
160) Juiced 2 - Hot Import Nights
161) The Spiderwick Chronicles
162) Bee Movie - The Game
163) Harry Potter And The Order Of The Phoenix
164) Surfs Up
165) Avatar - The Burning Earth
166) Ratatouille
167) Viva Pinata - Party Animals
168) Shrek The Third

I lost 240 older titles when I stupidly sold my first 360


----------



## Saakki (Mar 14, 2009)

hello guys! i bought a xbox360 arcade with my GF while ago ! Can i join ur clubhouse ?  

 We play games like Halo 3, Gears Of War 1 & 2 , PGR 4 , Forza , Crash Bandicoot games , Colin McRae Dirt, FarCry 2, Overlord, Fallout 3 etc ..freaking good console..bit noisy tough..got better after installing a hard drive to it


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 14, 2009)

Saakki said:


> hello guys! i bought a xbox360 arcade with my GF while ago ! Can i join ur clubhouse ?
> 
> We play games like Halo 3, Gears Of War 1 & 2 , PGR 4 , Forza , Crash Bandicoot games , Colin McRae Dirt, FarCry 2, Overlord, Fallout 3 etc ..freaking good console..bit noisy tough..got better after installing a hard drive to it



Welcome aboard m8


----------



## Saakki (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you sir ..xbox360 owns! ..i crapped my pants when we first time cranked it up with fullhd 40" Bravia   only lack is that there should be even more co-op games available..otherwise console is a VERY GOOD purhace for its price


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 14, 2009)

Saakki said:


> Thank you sir ..xbox360 owns! ..i crapped my pants when we first time cranked it up with fullhd 40" Bravia   only lack is that there should be even more co-op games available..otherwise console is a VERY GOOD purhace for its price



Lucky, im still playing it on my about 26'' SDTV.:shadedshu


----------



## DaveK (Mar 14, 2009)

Wish I had a 40" Bravia lol, I'd even settle for a 32" 

I'm currently using a 19" Acer monitor, 720p FTW! I can't stand using my 14" CRT, it kills my gaming because everything is much harder to see. I plug the audio cables into my TV though as I don't have spakers with AUX inputs 

The size is decent when sitting near it, but not too far. I'll be getting a 24" monitor in the future which is freaking huge compared to 19", might get the Samsung T240HD since it can be used as a TV and I can't afford a decent HDTV


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 14, 2009)

I game on my 32" LCD @ 720p damn sexy TV.
What I find quite funny is that I loaded up GTA IV for PC yesterday to stress my new GPU clocks, and It is impossible to play with keyboard and mouse, thankfully it has native support for the 360 controller, but I have noticed, that it actually looks worse on PC, cus of the clarity so to speak, you can see all the compressed textures, and everything look a lot more rendered.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 14, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Lucky, im still playing it on my about 26'' SDTV.:shadedshu



That sux m8   You really do need an HDTV (LCD or Plasma) for 360 gaming   Resident Evil 5 is meant to be a bitch to play in Standard Def because you cant see the laser sight 

Size doesnt really matter as long as it can handle decent resolutions (720p at the very least)  

Im currently using a 40" Samsung LCD TV.  It isnt 1080p natively, but it does support it via HDMI and looks f*cking awesome!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 14, 2009)

Saakki said:


> Thank you sir ..xbox360 owns! ..i crapped my pants when we first time cranked it up with fullhd 40" Bravia   only lack is that there should be even more co-op games available..otherwise console is a VERY GOOD purhace for its price



Good Co-Op 360 games = Resident Evil 5, Army Of Two, Gears Of War and Gears Of War 2


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 14, 2009)

im actually missing a few because i think my parents took them. I have assassins creed and bio shock somewhere. i have more than that lol

yeah hookey you did. i looked it up and it is so much trouble to mod the thing. im just going to return it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 14, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> im actually missing a few because i think my parents took them. I have assassins creed and bio shock somewhere. i have more than that lol
> 
> yeah hookey you did. i looked it up and it is so much trouble to mod the thing. im just going to return it.



Just get yourself the kit you need to flash it and your away


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 14, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Just get yourself the kit you need to flash it and your away



what kit?


----------



## Saakki (Mar 14, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Good Co-Op 360 games = Resident Evil 5, Army Of Two, Gears Of War and Gears Of War 2


  not forgetting new Crash Bandicoot games for x360..Gears Of War might be the best..Halo 3 also kicked arse   mhh bioshock 2 on xbox360..that i must buy when it comes out..thank u freaksavior for reminding of bioshock


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 16, 2009)

amry of 2 was confirmed and the new fight night looks AMAZING, fight night was god on the 360 but this ones even more realistic


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 17, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> amry of 2 was confirmed and the new fight night looks AMAZING, fight night was god on the 360 but this ones even more realistic



What Army Of Two 2?


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 17, 2009)

army of 2 its been announced i mean the sequel is out this year

new fight night is out this year too, i liked the analouge style fighting not the button based boxing

ill try find an article on army of 2 for ya


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2009)

I liked the Concept of Army of 2.. But I never wanted the game because of how the DEMO pi$$ed me off! Having to play with another person... Grrr!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.joystiq.com/2008/10/23/ea-dead-space-army-of-two-bad-company-sequels-in-the-works/

okay hope that explains it a bit better lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 17, 2009)

it was an average game with a good co op concept, my mate bought it sold 2 days later

we blasted through it on co op the day he got it


might be good but i am interested to see the dead space sequal


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 17, 2009)

count me in your club

here's my setup

XBOX 360 Arcade w/120GB HDD

SONY Bravia 55'' HDTV 1080P Native

View attachment 23871


----------



## Saakki (Mar 17, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> count me in your club
> 
> here's my setup
> 
> ...



very nice  and welcome!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 17, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> count me in your club
> 
> here's my setup
> 
> ...



Welcome m8................and as for your TV........f*cking sweet 

PS: I love the guitar sat in the corner..........you dont have kids do you lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 17, 2009)

im am jealous of all the rich folk on the forums who can afford giant high res tvs unlike me who is stuck on a 28inch 15year old possibly even older

not even the living room tv is that nice its a 32inch lcd 1080i with replaced screen to a samsung screen


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 17, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> im am jealous of all the rich folk on the forums who can afford giant high res tvs unlike me who is stuck on a 28inch 15year old possibly even older
> 
> not even the living room tv is that nice its a 32inch lcd 1080i with replaced screen to a samsung screen



I have a fairly nice TV (40" Samsung LCD) but Im not rich....I was recently laid-off actually   I just dont smoke or drink etc etc lol  and hunt for a bargain....the TV was meant to be £700 but the website messed up and I got it for £427


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 17, 2009)

woah thats good, if people have the cash by all means you are allowed to spend it on high tech gear otherwise everyone would be low paid right?

me tho i have a second hand tv and i sometimes use my monitor, looking for a bargain is what i tend to do already means i can sometimes afford something better or something i normally wouldnt buy

im a student tho so i have to watch my budget, i dont buy stuff like new mobiles and mp3 players ect i dont buy a lot of cds and dvds either dont smoke dont drink much


----------



## chris89 (Mar 17, 2009)

I've got one and its recently come back from Microsofts repair centre in Frankfurt Germany :/ why couldn't we have one in the UK?

As it had a E74 (GPU died) so cost £79 to get repaired. Damn Elite 

It's used through rather a 32"CRT in my room or through the Samsung 40" HD in the front room.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 17, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> im am jealous of all the rich folk on the forums who can afford giant high res tvs unlike me who is stuck on a 28inch 15year old possibly even older
> 
> not even the living room tv is that nice its a 32inch lcd 1080i with replaced screen to a samsung screen



I have a 32" Sharp LCD, but like HookeyStreet said, I dont drink or smoke, or have a GF, so I can get by on not a lot and still buy myself stuff, plus I tend to buy large amounts infrequently. TV two years ago, then I got a really well paid job last summer and blew it all on PC components, a 360 elite, and recently for my birthday and christmas combined, a new GT mountain bike.

I'm saving up for my i7/i5 win 7 rig which I plan to buy at the end of this year, now!

Then I'll have a car to save up for.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 17, 2009)

probly no centre in the UK coz they want one for all of europe and its easier to drive or train in repairs by land rather than ship them to the UK

so youd have to ship europes repairs to the UK instead of just the UK to europe, means they save a lot of cash on shipping


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 17, 2009)

chris89 said:


> I've got one and its recently come back from Microsofts repair centre in Frankfurt Germany :/ why couldn't we have one in the UK?
> 
> As it had a E74 (GPU died) so cost £79 to get repaired. Damn Elite
> 
> It's used through rather a 32"CRT in my room or through the Samsung 40" HD in the front room.



What!!!!  You paid MicroShaft to fix it.....you can blag a free repair with ease 

I know they only cover 3RRoD after your 1 year warranty has expired, but all you have to do is bullshit and say it has 3 red lights and then they fix it for free under the 3 year '3RRoD' extended warranty


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 17, 2009)

I got a brand new 360 come through when it RROD'd!  Came back from Germany via UPS within about a week or so.

Funny thing was, they make such a big deal about no labels or Microsoft or anything 360 related on the box, but the UPS guy knew exactly what it was.


----------



## chris89 (Mar 17, 2009)

Well we tried to blag a free repair, but the stupid women on the phone wouldn't believe it's a hardware fault, and that it isn't 'common' But i've read up a lot of Elites have had the problem after 1 yr and 4/5 months after purchase.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 17, 2009)

You should have used the good old UK law, that is the Consumer Protection Act. The one thing I am glad I did on my course was a year of Law.

You could have got it done free, on the basis that, one would reasonably expect a games console to last more than 12months, which would therefore mean that there was a fault with the manufacturing process, leading to failure.

Of course, companies dont like you to know this.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 18, 2009)

the best thing to do is go online and request a repair via XBOX.com, and just state that the console has 3 red lights (even if it doesnt)  They will then send you a returns label or a UPS courier will pick it up  And in no time at all you will get a working 360 returned to you.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 18, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I got a brand new 360 come through when it RROD'd!  Came back from Germany via UPS within about a week or so.
> 
> Funny thing was, they make such a big deal about no labels or Microsoft or anything 360 related on the box, but the UPS guy knew exactly what it was.



I doubt it was brand new m8.....they usually just replace the insides (motherboard and DVD-ROM)  So its new guts, old casing lol.  On rare occasions you will receive a different console (ie the serial number doesnt match the console you sent back) but they are never new systems............just refurbs


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 18, 2009)

chris89 said:


> Well we tried to blag a free repair, but the stupid women on the phone wouldn't believe it's a hardware fault, and that it isn't 'common' But i've read up a lot of Elites have had the problem after 1 yr and 4/5 months after purchase.



you were too honest, all you needed to say was '3 red lights' and your repair would have cost you £0


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 18, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> I doubt it was brand new m8.....they usually just replace the insides (motherboard and DVD-ROM)  So its new guts, old casing lol.  On rare occasions you will receive a different console (ie the serial number doesnt match the console you sent back) but they are never new systems............just refurbs



It was a brand new console, manufacture date was about 3-4 weeks before the date I got it back, and it had a new serial. Came all clean and shiny, smelling of new (lol), and sealed in its bag. I sent in a launch console and they sent me back a brand new falcon.

They even said in the letter they had sent me a new console, and that they were organising all the registration and license transfers to the new console


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 18, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> It was a brand new console, manufacture date was about 3-4 weeks before the date I got it back, and it had a new serial. Came all clean and shiny, smelling of new (lol), and sealed in its bag. I sent in a launch console and they sent me back a brand new falcon.
> 
> They even said in the letter they had sent me a new console, and that they were organising all the registration and license transfers to the new console



oic, cool, I didnt realise you actually got a note stating it was new.........you were lucky lol


----------



## DaveK (Mar 18, 2009)

Luckily mine got RRoD before the shop 1 year warranty was up, they just replaced it there and then without checking, was an old model without HDMI and got a new one with HDMI, this was like last May/June. Was still nice though, not having HDMI sucks even though I have no use for it at the moment


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 21, 2009)

*Wheelman*

Ive got Wheelman and its pretty cool   Its a blatant GTA/Driver rip-off, but its fun   The car-jacking whilst on the move is hilarious


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2009)

Forgot what club house to put it in didn't you!?!??


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Its on 360, too

is it a good game cus I was looking at it. I might try the demo


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Its on 360, too
> 
> is it a good game cus I was looking at it. I might try the demo



I know that.. He posted it at first in the Street Fighter 4 club house, then deleted the post.. lol.. I guess I should of put more words onto that post...


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I know that.. He posted it at first in the Street Fighter 4 club house, then deleted the post.. lol.. I guess I should of put more words onto that post...



Ah, thought you meant it was supposed to be in PS3 clubhouse or somthing


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 21, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Ive got Wheelman and its pretty cool   Its a blatant GTA/Driver rip-off, but its fun   The car-jacking whilst on the move is hilarious



Its not out yet tho. The game looks pretty cool.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Ah, thought you meant it was supposed to be in PS3 clubhouse or somthing



Hey, anyone would of thought that. I just so happens to be in both clubs! lmao..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 21, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Its not out yet tho. The game looks pretty cool.



I know   And it is pretty cool........but Im not going to play it properly unitl Ive done Resi 5 on Pro


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 22, 2009)

fixed my game list
http://homepage.mac.com/freaksavior/deliciouslibrary/


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 23, 2009)

Just finished Gears of War 2 for the second time. Have no Xbox Live for Left 4 Dead, and am bored of Fallout 3 (yes, its possible.). Still waiting to get some more games like, Red Dead Redemption, Max Payne 3, Saint Row 2, Bioshock 2(may get for PC tho) and some others.

My 360 still hasn't been getting much playing time as i have ether finished the game or its just o boring, i also have Condemned 2 but haven't touched it in a while as its gotten stale.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 23, 2009)

Saints Row 2? Thats already out?

Hey any of you guys reckon Assassins Creed is worth £9.99 for?

And does it play better on PC or 360?


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 23, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Saints Row 2? Thats already out?
> 
> Hey any of you guys reckon Assassins Creed is worth £9.99 for?
> 
> And does it play better on PC or 360?



The story of assassins creed and gameplay are well done, but it lacks variety. 10 pounds is what... $20? Thats not too bad for what you get.  If the quests seem too repetitive just do the bare minimum to get to the assassinations (the best part of the game).

I've played it only on the 360 and it runs and looks great on the console.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 23, 2009)

£10 is about $15 with todays crappy exchange rate


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 23, 2009)

TBH, I wouldn't place a value of more than $8-10 on it because it gets REALLY old after about 3 hours.  I'd rather spend $9 on a movie IMO.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 23, 2009)

Same way Mirror's Edge gets repetitive? Or worse?

Cus I enjoyed Mirror's Edge.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 23, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Same way Mirror's Edge gets repetitive? Or worse?
> 
> Cus I enjoyed Mirror's Edge.



Both are VERY repetitive   But Assassins Creed is worth a tenner


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 23, 2009)

I LOVE Mirror's Edge, because if you get into the competitive aspect of the time trials and speed runs, it extends the gameplay value, but Assassin's Creed has nothing of the sort


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 23, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Both are VERY repetitive   But Assassins Creed is worth a tenner



So 360 or PC?


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 23, 2009)

AC was pretty bad IMO, but is worth a small amount of cash to get it. The gameplay is just very repetitive and get boring after doing the same thing in every mission.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 23, 2009)

Wish there was a demo so I could try it out.

Maybe I'll leave it...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

I played AC for about 3 days, and traded it in.. I even got into the hype of grabbing the collectors edition... Man, I was sadden about it... Just not worth it... I'd rather grab Prince of Persia then AC any day!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 25, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Wish there was a demo so I could try it out.
> 
> Maybe I'll leave it...



Why not look on ebay....you may be able to get it for a fiver


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 25, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Why not look on ebay....you may be able to get it for a fiver



Just what I was gonna look at, but ebay prices dont seem very reasonable atm, you can often buy stuff new for the price of ebay second hand


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 25, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Just what I was gonna look at, but ebay prices dont seem very reasonable atm, you can often buy stuff new for the price of ebay second hand



Yeah, I just had a look and people are wanting £10 + for it still 

I thought it would be cheaper 2nd hand cos its only £9.99 @ PLAY: http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4...mes&keyword=Assassin's+Creed+(Classics)+(X360)


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 25, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, I just had a look and people are wanting £10 + for it still



Ridiculous, I might as well buy it new.

just deciding whether to or not. Reason I'm looking at it is cu its not actually that Assassin like, I like the idea of these games, and splinter cell etc, but I am so bad at them, lol.

And they said this on is an easy assassin game. The thing I dont like is short games.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 25, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Ridiculous, I might as well buy it new.
> 
> just deciding whether to or not. Reason I'm looking at it is cu its not actually that Assassin like, I like the idea of these games, and splinter cell etc, but I am so bad at them, lol.
> 
> And they said this on is an easy assassin game. The thing I dont like is short games.



TBH, if youve got a spare tenner, grab it, its well worth that


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 26, 2009)

Heres my latest 360 mod: http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a176/HookeyStreet/?action=view&current=DSCF2147.flv

Gonna do the pad next: 







Do you like the silicone skin and thumpads on the pad


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thats a nice looking 360, i like the Blue light mixed with the black system.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 26, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Thats a nice looking 360, i like the Blue light mixed with the black system.



Thanks m8   My m8s trying red on his Elite


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 26, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Thanks m8   My m8s trying red on his Elite



Should look awesome.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2009)

Just set up my Network a bit ago. So now I'm xbox whor3ing it! Downloaded Ninja Blade and Wanted.. 

So far, Wanted seem pretty sweet. Almost built like Stranglehold... Ninja Blade is pretty nice, It has God Of War elements in it with the button sequence.. But I'll go at them more tomorrow.

Hooky... Sweet looking Xbox! I'll have to take a picture tomorrow.. I got a nice Little Logitech Xbox..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Just set up my Network a bit ago. So now I'm xbox whor3ing it! Downloaded Ninja Blade and Wanted..
> 
> So far, Wanted seem pretty sweet. Almost built like Stranglehold... Ninja Blade is pretty nice, It has God Of War elements in it with the button sequence.. But I'll go at them more tomorrow.
> 
> Hooky... Sweet looking Xbox! I'll have to take a picture tomorrow.. I got a nice Little Logitech Xbox..



Cool   I agree, Wanted and Ninja Blade are both pretty good, but I havent had much time to play them cos of Resident Evil 5, Guitar Hero Metallica & Afro Samurai


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Cool   I agree, Wanted and Ninja Blade are both pretty good, but I havent had much time to play them cos of Resident Evil 5, Guitar Hero Metallica & Afro Samurai



Those are good reasons not to! 

Well, since I got my router up and running, I think I'll be on it more... Next pay is going to be ether or... a new monitor (bigger one for gaming) or a computer case... Don't know yet..

But, next game on my list to get is Star Ocean.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Those are good reasons not to!
> 
> Well, since I got my router up and running, I think I'll be on it more... Next pay is going to be ether or... a new monitor (bigger one for gaming) or a computer case... Don't know yet..
> 
> But, next game on my list to get is Star Ocean.



Go for the bigger monitor m8


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just order Assassins Creed, though for the sake of £9.99 delivered I had to try it.

Ad thats a nice look with the black xbox and blue lights. I did that on my original xbox, plus the port lights.

When my 3yr warranty expires I'll be opening up my 360 elite and adding/changing some lights!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2009)

I hope it's up to par for ya Alex. It was a good game.. Just due to the repetitive aspect, I couldn't stand anymore of it. I loved the look, and it was very different... Just wasn't what I could take out in a year and play again.. 

I can't wait for more on Dead To Rights 3..


----------



## DaveK (Mar 31, 2009)

Installing GRID to my hard-drive now to get some drift action, wish there was an option for coloured smoke 

Wish I had enough for the 8 Ball Car Pack I want the cars and it has extra achievements, it's 800MSP and I only have 500MSP


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

GRID is a great game but it gets a bit boring after a while, I tend to do it in bursts.

I'm waiting for the 8 ball pack to be about half price, 800 is too much IMO.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 31, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> GRID is a great game but it gets a bit boring after a while, I tend to do it in bursts.
> 
> I'm waiting for the 8 ball pack to be about half price, 800 is too much IMO.



I used to love track racing games ie Gran Turismo, but I hate them now....I find them incredibly boring   Im not even looking forward to NFS: Shift.  

I prefer the street racing titles like NFS: Undercover, NFS: Carbon, NFS: Most Wanted....you get the picture lol


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> I used to love track racing games ie Gran Turismo, but I hate them now....I find them incredibly boring   Im not even looking forward to NFS: Shift.
> 
> I prefer the street racing titles like NFS: Undercover, NFS: Carbon, NFS: Most Wanted....you get the picture lol



Feel exactly the same

Own all the Gran Turismo's for PS2, but now I just want a good NFS Underground type game.

Carbon was the last NFS game I thought was ok.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 31, 2009)

ninja blade is so bad its good, you get to ride a missle up a building and then kick it back to the enemy

one of the enemy is an infected chopper

its never near as good as ninja gaiden from a technical standpoint but its that guilty pleasure type game where you know its bad but love it anyway


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm with you Alex on Carbon was the last good one.. Pro Street just blows IMHO.. Most everything had to be done online, and the little kids  that played on it, was 110000 times worse then the kids on Halo.. 
I do like playing grid, but that's on PC.. 

I think Thursday I'll grab Star Ocean finally.. Been sitting there forever in a day... The Last Remnant isn't worth playing anymore.. 2 hours and I'm tired of it..


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 31, 2009)

only game i liked was forza 2 and it was hard and i never knew how to play it sure i knew how to race but upgrades and tuning and buying new cars man i was dud at it

i like grid but i dont own it

arcade racers i like are outrun ill probly get the xbox live version but i got bored of nfs after underground 2 they became to average and crap and arcade like and were geared towards the mainstream


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 31, 2009)

If they had Track Nation on Xbox, I'd be on that for hours! I love those types of games where you gotta find better ways to finish the race.. burnout games where all ways fun with me. I just never cared to grab Paradise because My dad swears up and down that I have to get a Ps3 before I do that buy! 

Forza was a good game. I played it a few times at a friends house.. Just never liked it enough to grab it... Only got Grid was for fact a quite a few friends of mine had it for PC..


----------



## Wile E (Apr 1, 2009)

I still think Underground 2 was the best NFS. They dumbed down the mod system way too much after that.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 1, 2009)

All right, finally got around to taking those pictures of my "logitech" 360.. 







and


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 1, 2009)

lol what made you want to do that? pretty random lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 1, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> lol what made you want to do that? pretty random lol



When I was putting my old Logitech wireless keyboard in it's box after buying the Tarantula, I found that it came with a badge.. So, saw the open button was the same size.. Boom!  Very random.. I also have my 20in made by Evga!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## DaveK (Apr 4, 2009)

Downloading the South Central Map Expansion for Midnight Club LA, it's 1/3 the size of the original city so it should be pretty big, it's 1.4GB and best of all it's free  Rockstar FTW! Wish I had points though, there's a car pack and it has jeeps, wish I had points.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2009)

hooky, that looks pretty sweet man!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 4, 2009)

I bought Midnight Club LA instead of NFS: Undercover because I was a really big fan of Midnight Club II.  I was super disappointed   I sold it and I'm now playing ProStreet on my PC to ease my hunger for a decent racing game.  You guys think getting Undercover for 360 is worth it, or should I wait until this fall and grab Shift if it's worthy?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 4, 2009)

I've given up with the NFS series now, it just one disappointment after another.

Project Gotham games are the only ones which I have actually completed.

Grid is really good, but just a little bit to repetitive, though I still think it is the best racer to come out lately.

I still own prostreet, got it for £15 new a while back and cant be bothered to sell it, i really want to like it, but it just lacks something. I thought about getting Undercover, and to me it seems worse than Prostreet, clutch has gone and they have implemented what I call a crappy trick system, thats lets you do insane manouvers really easy.

It takes the fun out of the game when you dont even have to try to do a J-turn.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 4, 2009)

I LOVED the PGR4 demo, and then finally bought the game and hated it.  It was the weirdest thing ever.  I sold it within a day of buying it new for a $10 loss.

I should probably grab GRID.  I just don't like it's kinda arcade style racing.  I'm the kind of guy that's going to own a track car and be racing every other weekend at the California Speedway, Willow Spring, and Laguna Seca, so what I got from the demo was kind of a turn off.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 4, 2009)

What sort of game are you looking for then?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 4, 2009)

I guess I don't even know lol.  I've heard good things about...darnit...what's it called.  There's one for PC that you have to pay to download that a few guys have been talking about on here.  Maybe that one.  I need to bring my wheel to school once summer school starts


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 5, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> hooky, that looks pretty sweet man!



Cheers m8   Im gonna stick some blue fans in it next


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

Just finished Assassin's Creed last night. Fantastic game, definetly worth £9.99 

As for the ending, AC2 anyone?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Just finished Assassin's Creed last night. Fantastic game, definetly worth £9.99
> 
> As for the ending, AC2 anyone?



I told you it was well worth a tenner


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

I didnt find it that repetitive, there are just the 500 odd flags and 60 templas and three informer missions before I get 100%.

Killing 5 templars in 4 minutes in a place where just walking past a guard sets the beeper off, is impossible! 

I can just about do three after a few tries without getting caught, but those missions are unbeleivably hard!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Just won a second hand copy of Quantum of Solace on ebay for £7.33 plus postage. Wanted to play it since it came out, but I have refused to pay more than £10 for it cus of how short all the reviews say it is.

That and I only got round to watching the film since the DVD came out


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Just won a second hand copy of Quantum of Solace on ebay for £7.33 plus postage. Wanted to play it since it came out, but I have refused to pay more than £10 for it cus of how short all the reviews say it is.
> 
> That and I only got round to watching the film since the DVD came out



Nice one m8   Ive got QoS but I havent plyed it to the end....but what I have seen of it is pretty good 

I was a bit disappointed with the QoS movie


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Same, only watched it night before last.

Its really fast paced, but is just lacking something. Almost like its a good _action_ film, but not a good Bond film. The Aston was only in it for 5mins at the beginning FFS.

The Fords got more action :shadedshu

To me its like it needed to be on Blu-Ray on a 42" for you to see everything. I'm gonna watch it again in my room on my 32", see if I can make better sense of it, lol.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 10, 2009)

been playing fable 2 really got into it now, at first there was other games to play and it was slow at the start of the game but im a bit futher now just at the part where you do some tournament thing and need to go to a thing called spire

at first i was pissed at being poor and having little xp but now later on since ive got abilites ect it better

also the game was £10 at release because it came as a bonus get it for £10 special offer when i bought my new 360 at christmas (just replaced my 360 sold the old one ended up being £50 spent to get new one and an extra controller 3 games inc fable)

completed strangelhold too and it was kinds fun and a good game, just random at parts but decent. has good character animation and ai is reasonable, also the destructable enviro is excelent you could rattle the place up and still the engine wouldnt dip in frames, bosses got annoying at parts but a few persistant tries and you figured out what to do or what not to do LOL


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 10, 2009)

QoS was more of Quantum of Sh1t... To me at lease... Game is way to short for my liking.. Got it for my Uncle and he was done with it in 3 days.. record for him. I'd be done in a few hours then.. They say the Multi player is worth it because of it having "goldeneye" levels in it.. I just don't see it... Then don't get me started to the movie... Only one I've ever seen where at the end, I was hoping he'd die in the fire!! 

Sorry, that was one of those, "wish I had that 2 hours back", type of movies.

Me, I'm playing Star Ocean 4. I'm liking it so far, real fun to see that I'll have to lvl up to at lease lvl 80 to get everything I need. Makes an RPG worth it again.. I w as thinking of Fable 2, but never got into Fable.. I've played it a few times, but never got more then 5ish hours playing..

Congrats on the win Alex


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 10, 2009)

Just started playing Saints Row, i have finished it but forgot the story and everything, plus its a fun game.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Same, only watched it night before last.
> 
> Its really fast paced, but is just lacking something. Almost like its a good _action_ film, but not a good Bond film. The Aston was only in it for 5mins at the beginning FFS.



I agree, it just isnt a Bond movie   I like the old skool Bond movies.......I like the gadgets n stuff


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2009)

Im stil pretty addicted to CoD 5 MP and Nazi Zombies/Zombie Asylum 

Im not sure what game to start next, its out of the following:

The Godfather 2
Stormrise
H.A.W.X
Afro Samurai
Ninja Blade
F.E.A.R 2
Halo Wars
Wanted
Wheelman

Which one should I play first


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

I think they are starting to go in the right direction with the Bond movies, but they have gone a bit too for, Die Another Day was ridiculous, I like haveing a Bond film where he actually gets hurt, things go wrong and its more believable, but they need more with the cards and gadgets that arent freely available to the public. All we got in CR was a car with a defribulator and in QoS was a fancy touch screen.

As for the game, as I say wanting to play it, I have played every other Bond game, but seeing as its only about 7 hours long I didnt want to pay for than £10 for it.

As for Fable, they are f*cking mint games. Completed the first and second, they are long but not boring. I cant even think of words to describe Fable games 

@ Hookey

Halo Wars is amazing, Start that! 

I still need to play that Wheelman demo...


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

I won my 360 during that mountain dew contest and gave it to my friend. Well he just built his gaming PC so he gave me the 360 back and now I don't know what to do with it.. Are there any good RPG's on it?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I won my 360 during that mountain dew contest and gave it to my friend. Well he just built his gaming PC so he gave me the 360 back and now I don't know what to do with it.. Are there any good RPG's on it?



You "gave" your friend a 360   Can I be your friend 

The 360 has a few RPGs: Blue Dragon, Fable II, Fallout 3, Oblivion, The Last Remanant, Lost Odyssey, Mass Effect, Infinate Undiscovery......to name a few 

PS: Final Fantasy XIII will be coming soon....we hope.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

Fable II, I might try that. And I am not a console gamer so I was just like whatever lol I have pretty much all of those on PC except Last Remnant, blue dragon and Infinite Undercovery. And FF13 sounds good. I was going to get it on PS3 but I would have to share it with my dad..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I think they are starting to go in the right direction with the Bond movies, but they have gone a bit too for, Die Another Day was ridiculous, I like haveing a Bond film where he actually gets hurt, things go wrong and its more believable, but they need more with the cards and gadgets that arent freely available to the public. All we got in CR was a car with a defribulator and in QoS was a fancy touch screen.
> 
> As for the game, as I say wanting to play it, I have played every other Bond game, but seeing as its only about 7 hours long I didnt want to pay for than £10 for it.
> 
> ...



Wheelman is pretty good, ok its far fetched (ie air jacking cars lol) but it seems like good fun   If you like GTA, you will like Wheelman.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Fable II, I might try that. And I am not a console gamer so I was just like whatever lol I have pretty much all of those on PC except Last Remnant, blue dragon and Infinite Undercovery. And FF13 sounds good. I was going to get it on PS3 but I would have to share it with my dad..



The good thing is, you can probably pick up most of those RPGs 2nd hand for next to nothing on ebay


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

Like I said before Fable II is fantastic. So much better than oblivion.

I cant see the point in a PS3, there is only one game I want on it.

Will give the Wheelman Demo a go, I love all things GTA and SR 

Plus if Vin's Films are anything to go by, it should be a good game.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

The PS3 is useless. I never play it, I just want FF13. I will probably keep the 360 and use it for RPG's that don't show up on PC cause I can't use a controller for shooting/action games.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm better at 360 than I am at PC, I have my PC for the opposite reason, all the games I want not on 360 

Except FPS, I am better single player on PC, but better MP on 360.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

When I was young I figured a gaming PC would be more versatile and funner to get into, I was right but I have missed out on a few quality console titles. I'm gonna go on a shopping spree on ebay tomorrow


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Like I said before Fable II is fantastic. So much better than oblivion.
> 
> I cant see the point in a PS3, there is only one game I want on it.
> 
> ...



Im a bit of a Vin fan too lol (Fast & Furious, Riddick, Man Apart etc) 

Im waiting for my HD-DVD Fast & Furious Trilogy to be delivered....bloody Easter Friday and no post lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

I thought HD-DVD was dead?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> When I was young I figured a gaming PC would be more versatile and funner to get into, I was right but I have missed out on a few quality console titles. I'm gonna go on a shopping spree on ebay tomorrow



PC gaming on a sweet rig is great....but you can get so many more titles on a console   The PC just seems to be for FPS titles (which are great with a mouse/keyboard)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 10, 2009)

Can i join??
Gamertag: Kurosagi Itachi
System: Xbox 360 Elite
Accessories: 
2x Wired Headset white and black
2x Wireless Controller white and black
HDMI Cable
120GB hard drive
Rechargeable AA batterys
Games owned:
Fallout 3
Ninja Gaiden 2
Halo 3
Dynasty Warriors Gundam
Devil May cry 4
Rainbow Six vegas
Rainbow six vegas 2
Dead or alive xtreme volleyball 2
Currently playing:
Ninja Gaiden 2
Rainbow Six vegas
Mass Effect

Current fav: Ninja Gaiden 2


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I thought HD-DVD was dead?



It is m8.  I have the HD-DVD add-on for the 360 (it only cost £35 with 5 movies) and you can pick up old HD-DVD movies for about £3-£5 on ebay


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> Can i join??
> Gamertag: Kurosagi Itachi
> System: Xbox 360 Elite
> Accessories:
> ...



Of course you can join m8y........I love the name btw 

PS: if you like Ninja Gaiden II, give Ninja Blade and Afro Samurai a look


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> It is m8.  I have the HD-DVD add-on for the 360 (it only cost £35 with 5 movies) and you can pick up old HD-DVD movies for about £3-£5 on ebay



I tired to do that but they ran out of stock 

Wanted to pick up some old HD-DVD's


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> When I was young...



Your only 16


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

Younger


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I tired to do that but they ran out of stock
> 
> Wanted to pick up some old HD-DVD's





They have loads in stock in my local GAME store (£35 including any 5 new HD-DVD movies)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 10, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Of course you can join m8y........I love the name btw
> 
> PS: if you like Ninja Gaiden II, give Ninja Blade and Afro Samurai a look



haha thanks for the compliment,and i was thinking about getting ninja blade although it looked like a cheapo copy of ninja gaiden 2 haha


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i was thinking about getting ninja blade although it looked like a cheapo copy of ninja gaiden 2 haha



I thought the same, but its a really good game


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 10, 2009)

I've got an HD-DVD addon that I don't use anymore if anybody wants it for cheap.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

Game has it listed on their site for £12.71 but out of stock 

Damn, they are about £30 on ebay used.

My local game is about 20 miles away.

How much DD? And is it region specific? First dibs


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 10, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> I thought the same, but its a really good game



I would have to try it out some time then haha


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 10, 2009)

No idea about region specific.  That's a good question.

I dunno man give me something reasonable.  Shipping might kill it, though.  I'm not looking to turn any sort of huge profit out of it.  Shipping from 92660 USA if you want to quote it.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

How do I quote it? I dont know what companies, weight, etc.

The HD DVDs are region specific, but I dont know about the player.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Game has it listed on their site for £12.71 but out of stock
> 
> Damn, they are about £30 on ebay used.
> 
> ...



Yeah, they sold out of those 'new' units ages ago   The ones that they sell for £35 with 5 movies are refurbs, but in great condition and come with all accessories


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> How do I quote it? I dont know what companies, weight, etc.
> 
> The HD DVDs are region specific, but I dont know about the player.



Nope, HD-DVD's dont have a region coding


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

DD, can you work out a shipping cost to UK please


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> DD, can you work out a shipping cost to UK please



If it works out more than it would cost in GAME, I could just pick one up for you from my local GAME and ship it to you


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> If it works out more than it would cost in GAME, I could just pick one up for you from my local GAME and ship it to you



What are the choices of HD DVD, do you know?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 10, 2009)

If I had to guess it's going to be cheaper for Hookey to ship you one than for me to.  TBH, I've been going through a lot of family shit lately, and I'm taking the weekend to spend some quality time with my girl at the Hilton before more family bullshit breaks out on Easter Sunday, so that shipping quote's probably not going to get looked into until next week.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok, np, thanks anyway


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> What are the choices of HD DVD, do you know?



I would have to look   I cant remember off the top of my head   I got The Hitcher, Blood Diamond, The Reaping, Waterworld and Corpse Bride.....but they do ahev a few others Im sure...the best selection is the 2nd hand titles, but they dont apply in the deal  

If I go into town today I will have a look and see what they have (I generally look in there to see if I can grab a bargain)

TBH, you may be better of looking for a deal on ebay   The HD-DVD drives tend to be in near new condition because most people got them but never used them lol


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

I know, I thought that. There is one for £19.99 used on play, but the seller isnt very good


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I know, I thought that. There is one for £19.99 used on play, but the seller isnt very good



 But £19.99 is pretty good.

I will see my Bro-In-Law l8r, he had one that he was thinking of selling, I will see if I can get it cheap for you


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

That would be good thanks.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> That would be good thanks.



np m8, I will let you know if I have any luck l8r (Im just taking the bratz to the park lol)


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

OMG Wheelman is actually terrible


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 10, 2009)

there is a game near me probly 12 mins away at silverburn shopping centre what do you think it will cost, im looking to get one for the colectabliity you like people who own betamax coz it is cool

plus you can gather a quite cheap collection of HD movies if im right it also will work on a pc via usb


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 10, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> OMG Wheelman is actually terrible



wheelman looks cheesy as fuck, im not wasting my bandwidth on the DL


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

Just put a best offer in on a drive on ebay. Dont suppose I will get it tho.

EDIT:

Booh, they declined. Wait to hear from Hookey


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Just put a best offer in on a drive on ebay. Dont suppose I will get it tho.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Booh, they declined. Wait to hear from Hookey



No luck in getting the HD player off my bro-in-law 

BTW, it wasnt GAME I got mine from, its GameStation


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 10, 2009)

gamestation offers crap money if you sell games and console to them,my aunt sold a ps2 slim their and only got 15pound


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks anyway hookey, I'll keep an eye out for used ones on the web.

Dont need one desperatly, my DVD player does really good upscale anyway


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Thanks anyway hookey, I'll keep an eye out for used ones on the web.
> 
> Dont need one desperatly, my DVD player does really good upscale anyway



np m8, sorry I couldnt get him to part with it 

Im sure you'll be able to find a nice cheap one on ebay


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 10, 2009)

there is a gamestation in town and a cash convertors that might have one, they have £5 256mb memory cards SWEET but i got my 512mb for £15 of the bay which seems dear compared t flash memory but its cheap for that


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

Is anyone in the UK/EU (or with a PAL 360), insterested in Mirror's Edge or Burnout Paradise Ultimate?

Both basically new, thought I would ask before I put them on ebay


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 10, 2009)

I wish I could Live in a Airplane... That way when other Countries have sells.. Boom, I'm there to grab it! lol... 

Only thing I'd be hunting for is a bigger hdd for mine, so I can give mine to a girl I work with..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I wish I could Live in a Airplane... That way when other Countries have sells.. Boom, I'm there to grab it! lol...
> 
> Only thing I'd be hunting for is a bigger hdd for mine, so I can give mine to a girl I work with..



But if you owned a private jet, you probably wouldnt be looking for bargains because you would be loaded


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 10, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> But if you owned a private jet, you probably wouldnt be looking for bargains because you would be loaded





See, here me in a nut shell.. 

When I have funds,
I give away my funds,
I have none left,
Wait till payday for more...

To big of a damn heart for my own good..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 11, 2009)

anyone in UK notice HMV had a sale on 120GB hard drive for £30??


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

There is a 12GB HDD for the 360


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

12gb for _how much?_ Man they royally screw you over on those huh  Good thing mine has one built in.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

I think it was a typo, after googling it, it was for a 120GB.

I actually bought a new elite and sold my old one for less than the cost of a 120GB HDD, which gave me HDMI and a black console too


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine is a launch premium model. Never RROD'ed. I plugged it up to my monitor and played Fable 2 for a bit. Kinda fun so far, but it sucks not having AA..


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

All 360 games have AA


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

How much? It's definitely not 4x or 8x.
I just bought Last Remnant on PC, I got Fable II and that to play. RPG time woot  I've actually got it running now, I can switch between HDMI and DVI on the fly with my monitor which is nice.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

Its either 2 or 4 afaik, it depends on the game.

EDIT: Looking it up its 4xAA. But I have to admit, the quality of the picture is largely dependant on the connection you use. I saw a vast improvement going to HDMI


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 11, 2009)

i was mean't to say 120GB not 12GB


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Its either 2 or 4 afaik, it depends on the game.
> 
> EDIT: Looking it up its 4xAA. But I have to admit, the quality of the picture is largely dependant on the connection you use. I saw a vast improvement going to HDMI



I am using HDMI, I have too. Unless they make something that works with my headphones.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 11, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> anyone in UK notice HMV had a sale on 12GB hard drive for £30??



£30 for a 120GB 360 HDD is very cheap........Im gutted I missed it


----------



## DaveK (Apr 11, 2009)

HOW MUCH? Bloody hell, £30 is like €35!!! Man I gotta check that out, probably none left or nowhere near that price here, I'm looking for one as I can only really install 1 retail game to the 20GB HDD as I have a few arcade games and DLC is adding up, GBs for stuff like GTA, the Midnight Club add-on, Forza 2 cars and tracks, the CoD4 map pack and then there's the GRID car pack which I don't have, and they're releasing 2 more...

It's a pain having to delete a game, install a game, delete that, install another. Does it come with a transfer cable?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

I only have 15GB left on my 120GB 

And my music is stored on an external drive.


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have got 7.5GB left on my 20GB, wish i waited and gotten the Elite for the bigger HDD.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have about 10 games installed to the HDD and the rest is saves and DLC


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 11, 2009)

i've got ninja gaiden 2,resident evil 5 and mass effect installed on my 120GB hard drive and i've got 70GB left of it yay me


----------



## DaveK (Apr 11, 2009)

Ugh, having such a crap day on CoD4, net is acting up. Getting laggy, if I go to give someone bad rep it freezes after a match when going into the lobby and there's a lot of pausing...

When I move house I'll probably be able to have the modem/router in my bedroom and use ethernet.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

You on wireless then?

Is it definetly that causing it?

Maybe invest in some powerline adaptors, its what I have they're great!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, I gave up on selling my Elite.  I don't need anywhere near 120GB's, but I can't get a single buyer that doesn't back out after 20mins at $275 shipped with 4 good games


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

Damn thats sucks, you tried selling it on ebay?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 11, 2009)

Well it's not selling with a controller, so I have a feeling that's gonna hurt it on Ebay.  I was planning on grabbing a controller cheap on craigslist and including it in the auction, but I don't want to go through the trouble.

I guess it was unreasonably thinking I could downgrade from an HDMI Elite to a Jasper Arcade console and a 60GB HDD


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

I was lucky when I upgraded my 360, my Dad has just paid me his last installment 

I have three black controllers, I complained they squeekd slightly so kept sending out replacements without asking for em back.

BS really, I feel so naughty


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 11, 2009)

i would stick with a elite,i read somewhere the worrys on a 360 is the video card(the ATI card) dies out,my friends elite video card died


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 11, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Well, I gave up on selling my Elite.  I don't need anywhere near 120GB's, but I can't get a single buyer that doesn't back out after 20mins at $275 shipped with 4 good games



I would take that 120GB HDD if you don't want it, but i ain't gots no cash.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 11, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i would stick with a elite,i read somewhere the worrys on a 360 is the video card(the ATI card) dies out,my friends elite video card died



Nah, the 360 suffers from quite a few problems.....and its rarely the GPU dying


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 12, 2009)

360 has faults in general cos its microsoft way of conning you XD


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 12, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> I would take that 120GB HDD if you don't want it, but i ain't gots no cash.



Yep, that seems to be the problem these days 

It's fine.  I'll stick with it.  It's still under warranty at least.  Once the warranty runs out I might mess with it or try to sell it again.  Maybe by then the recession will be over and people will have some more cash to spend.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 12, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Yep, that seems to be the problem these days
> 
> It's fine.  I'll stick with it.  It's still under warranty at least.  Once the warranty runs out I might mess with it or try to sell it again.  Maybe by then the recession will be over and people will have some more cash to spend.



I doubt it dude,recession can go on for years..depending on how the governments move on economy,if things goes as of right now,we could be in recession for 5-7years till everything normal..if not then we end up in slump where everything gone bad


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 12, 2009)

I think we will be out of the recession by this time next year, obviously nothing will be like it was before the crash, that will be just before the next one! 

Recessions are on roughly a 10 year cycle, with bad ones roughly every 30 years.

At least that is what I was taught in my Economics unit


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 12, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I think we will be out of the recession by this time next year, obviously nothing will be like it was before the crash, that will be just before the next one!
> 
> Recessions are on roughly a 10 year cycle, with bad ones roughly every 30 years.
> 
> At least that is what I was taught in my Economics unit



True but the way economy is now we might end up in a slump


----------



## DaveK (Apr 13, 2009)

Checked out HMV and rang up a friend in the UK to check there too, they had none of the 120GB HDDs as they sold out on the first day :|


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 13, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Checked out HMV and rang up a friend in the UK to check there too, they had none of the 120GB HDDs as they sold out on the first day :|



That was obvious m8, at that price I would have grabbed every unit in the store...........and ebay the buggers lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 13, 2009)

wot price guys?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 13, 2009)

i would of done the same,ebay them but unfortunetly i don't have any money to buy them haha


----------



## Saakki (Apr 14, 2009)

hi fellas..ive had this weird problem lately...my xbox is fairly new and hasnt been under heavy usage lately..i think it sat for week or two that nobody played with it..then we decided to play som gears of war with my friend..after playing for like 2 mins console just stuck.

 TV said "ZIP" and weird grey and black distorted image appeared. No errorcodes or anything..it did that for like 3 times in a row and after that and few restarts worked fine and we played many hours..next day also same problems..few times throwed in that weird stuck and distorted image but after a while worked again fine..like it needs some warming up before i can play as long as i want without having those weird issues. It has loads of warranty left so should i go and replace the whole box? Or just be fine with those problems?  ty


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Uh ohh.

Were the pictures like the Xbox was artifacting?


----------



## Saakki (Apr 14, 2009)

Nope..that weird stuck / shutdown comes out of nowhere..games work flawlessly for few minutes and BAM ZIP weird black/grey teared screen and nothing..then restar xbox and works like nothing happened..does this 1-3 times before i can play as long as i want without having that problem anymore..btw this doesnt seem to happen allways..i was suspicious if somebody ( like my gf ) had poured some water accidently or something water plants on it because problem is so weird..it is fairly new box so thats why im curious what kinda problem is this


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Apr 14, 2009)

Saakki said:


> Nope..that weird stuck / shutdown comes out of nowhere..games work flawlessly for few minutes and BAM ZIP weird black/grey teared screen and nothing..then restar xbox and works like nothing happened..does this 1-3 times before i can play as long as i want without having that problem anymore..btw this doesnt seem to happen allways..i was suspicious if somebody ( like my gf ) had poured some water accidently or something water plants on it because problem is so weird..it is fairly new box so thats why im curious what kinda problem is this



did you try shooting some canned air through it sometimes dust cant do some funny things, just a opinion, i mean what it sounds like is your GPU is messed up, try the air can and than see what happens


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Does it do it on all games or only one?

Oblivion used to lock up loads when it first came out.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 14, 2009)

Saakki said:


> hi fellas..ive had this weird problem lately...my xbox is fairly new and hasnt been under heavy usage lately..i think it sat for week or two that nobody played with it..then we decided to play som gears of war with my friend..after playing for like 2 mins console just stuck.
> 
> TV said "ZIP" and weird grey and black distorted image appeared. No errorcodes or anything..it did that for like 3 times in a row and after that and few restarts worked fine and we played many hours..next day also same problems..few times throwed in that weird stuck and distorted image but after a while worked again fine..like it needs some warming up before i can play as long as i want without having those weird issues. It has loads of warranty left so should i go and replace the whole box? Or just be fine with those problems?  ty



If you still have shop warranty, use it and get a new one.  This could be a small problem (as its almost like it needs a 'warm-up'....Ive seen this before) that could lead to a bigger problem (RRoD or E74) 

Personally, I would open it up, give it a good clean out, get rid of the ridiculous X-clamps and pop some new thermal paste on the CPU/GPU......but obviously that would void your warranty


----------



## Saakki (Apr 14, 2009)

only tried 2 games but it did it with both.. PGR4 and GoW .. i might try some pressure air ..yeah might be some dust in it..ty! Cannot do it right away cause xbox is at gf`s place..will see how this evolves..if the problem doesnt go away i go and swap it since where i bought it have easy return / swap policy


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 15, 2009)

Saakki said:


> only tried 2 games but it did it with both.. PGR4 and GoW .. i might try some pressure air ..yeah might be some dust in it..ty! Cannot do it right away cause xbox is at gf`s place..will see how this evolves..if the problem doesnt go away i go and swap it since where i bought it have easy return / swap policy



Yeah, just get it replaced


----------



## DaveK (Apr 15, 2009)

Got a points card and bought the GRID 8 Ball car pack, Midnight Club LA Car pack and OutRun Online Arcade


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice, is the 8-ball pack any good?

I really want it, but its too expensive IMO


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 15, 2009)

i bought outrun online arcade its a decent game, really fun cant seem to get past the last level tho allways i run out of time

has about 300 points worth to collect in achievements, its basically outrun2 coast to coast


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 16, 2009)

well completed a play through of outrun, on easy

its a fun game just try to beat the time and some arcade style driving

graphics are improved slightly on a normal sd tv yet to try my monitor or hdtv in living room


still maybe worth 800points if you liked outrun on the master system


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 18, 2009)

just got all the cds in saints row 2, not that hard actually pretty easy just one had me puzzled but i already collected it so no wonder

im not doing all the races there are to many and boring

outrun is okay i got 3 achievmants ones real hard get 1mill in points i got 900,000 somthing almost
got complete in manual and complete in automatic and then got complete all endings A-E

gonna try for some of the online ones, like i said there isnt a lot of them tho
maybe they will patch it or get dlc coz there are some levels missing from the original outrun 2, this based on another version of outrun 2


----------



## DaveK (Apr 18, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Nice, is the 8-ball pack any good?
> 
> I really want it, but its too expensive IMO



Yeah they should charge 400MSP for it, they might lower the price when the other 2 car packs come out. I only really got it for the extra 100 achievement points to unlock, all I really care about is the Evo X (Pro Tuned) and the S2000 (Drift) gonna be a pain in the arse getting that "Drive 250 miles in your favourite 8 ball car" still haven't got the 700 miles in a single car achieve :shadedshu, the 99 drift combo will take a bit of practise but is doable as is winning an event in each car.



MilkyWay said:


> just got all the cds in saints row 2, not that hard actually pretty easy just one had me puzzled but i already collected it so no wonder
> 
> im not doing all the races there are to many and boring
> 
> ...



It took me a few tries to get the 1mil points, 2.5mil points should be easier as it works out at 833k for each 5 stages you do, same with 14:30 time trial, fastest I got in normal time trial was 4:39 so not to far off. Got the auto and manual transmission one, A-E ending and the multiplayer one for being at each stage first. The 50 single player races one should pop-up soon. Can't seem to get the 660 horses one, hard to slipstream for 10 seconds and staying above 300kmph. 

Overall it's a very good game, good value too as not much is different from Coast 2 Coast and this is nowhere near as much as C2C was. My only drawback is it's missing the original music tracks and the remixes that Coast 2 Coast had, but no biggie.


----------



## dtrmad2004 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi guys, Another 360 lover aboard


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 18, 2009)

dtrmad2004 said:


> Hi guys, Another 360 lover aboard



Hello m8, about time you joined TPU


----------



## dtrmad2004 (Apr 18, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Hello m8, about time you joined TPU



It is, Cheers for the warm welcome  

Just to let everyone know, Xbox 360 is my current no 1 hobby ATM so theres lots I know, so if you've got a hardware question. Fire away


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 18, 2009)

anybody played Armored core 4?? or any of the previous series??  damn game is hard


----------



## DaveK (Apr 19, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> anybody played Armored core 4?? or any of the previous series??  damn game is hard



I played the demo, heard it's very hard though lol. I have Armored Core 2 and Silent Line: Armored Core on the PS2. I wonder what Armored Core For Answer is like, or if it was even released outside Japan, heard it's better than AC4.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 19, 2009)

For answer you can do online co-op i heard =D i might buy it just for the co-op but the missions are really hard,took me nearlly a whole year to completed AC 3 on ps2


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 19, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> For answer you can do online co-op i heard =D i might buy it just for the co-op but the missions are really hard,took me nearlly a whole year to completed AC 3 on ps2



Most people say that the singleplayer AC - For Answer (f*cking stupid name!  ) is crap but the online Multiplayer is great


----------



## DaveK (Apr 19, 2009)

Ugh, it's going to be hard to get a 99x drift combo in GRID with the S2000  I really wish the Logitech G25 worked with the 360, I want that gearbox not the flappy paddle bollox on the MS wheel, would help me drive in real life if I could get used to the throttle and gear changing.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 19, 2009)

*UFC - Undisputed*

Ive been playing the demo and this game is gonna rock!

Im a massive UFC fan, so I may be bias lol.....but as a beat em up its amazing


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 22, 2009)

just downloaded the left for dead dlc and i am about to try it out after i figure out why my pc has bsods


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 22, 2009)

i need download the new DLC map for left 4 dead,do you get them by steam on PC?


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 23, 2009)

best way to transfer the 20gb hdd to a elite with 120gb (not the transfer calble guys) i got a sata adaptor for the xbox hdd if that will work


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 23, 2009)

that sata adaptor is good for transferring saves to a pc
you just go on steam and it downloads for you as an update

on xbox you have to download it separately think it does an update aswell


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 23, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> that sata adaptor is good for transferring saves to a pc
> you just go on steam and it downloads for you as an update
> 
> on xbox you have to download it separately think it does an update aswell



you talking to me or kurosagi01


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 23, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> you talking to me or kurosagi01



both him about left 4 dead, you Freaksavour about the sata adaptor

if its the one im thinking of you can transfer to a pc too, the transfere cable is fine but you dont get one if you buy a new console only with a seperate HDD

the 120gb is a lot good for those with a lot of downloads and want to install a lot of games 60gb is the sweet spot for most, some regular games can be installed and its enuf for dlc too


----------



## DaveK (Apr 23, 2009)

Since I'll be getting 5.1 in a couple of weeks, I was wondering are all 360 games 5.1, or most them, or none?


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 23, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Since I'll be getting 5.1 in a couple of weeks, I was wondering are all 360 games 5.1, or most them, or none?



I believe they are all 5.1. just not all sound good in 5.1


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 23, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Since I'll be getting 5.1 in a couple of weeks, I was wondering are all 360 games 5.1, or most them, or none?



I love playing the 360 in DD 5.1


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 23, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> best way to transfer the 20gb hdd to a elite with 120gb (not the transfer calble guys) i got a sata adaptor for the xbox hdd if that will work



Did you get it sorted m8?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 24, 2009)

anyone getting dynasty warriors gundam 2??? XD


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't know... The first one was... I'll see about getting it... Kinda bored with Star Ocean..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 24, 2009)

lmao my brother wants play the new star ocean game on 360 =p


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 24, 2009)

The game is great. and if you have over 60+ hours to spend on a game. It's well, WELL worth playing. But, since I don't have really any True time to play it, I'm bored with it... lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 24, 2009)

my brother hasn't even completed star ocean 2 on ps2 yet lmao


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 24, 2009)

I did about 5 times playing Star Ocean 2. Now for 3... It was good, just made me sleep because of the _LONG_ cut-scenes


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 24, 2009)

the fighting in star ocean is really good and graphics on the ps2 is really good


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Anyone tried the new Expansion Pack for Saints Row 2?

http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-GB/games/offers/0ccf0001-0000-4000-8000-0000545107fc


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 25, 2009)

not much of a gangster game fan lol


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

I know alot of us on here are tho, want to know if it is any good before I splash out 800 points on it. I really want the Force Unleashed expansion, but it is apprently only an hour of game play


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 25, 2009)

force unleashed was surpose to be good game


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

It really is, just the expnasion is too expensive forw what it is. Im hoping it will get reduced eventually, and I will buy it then.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 25, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> anyone getting dynasty warriors gundam 2??? XD



Ive got it but I havent played it yet lol.......TBH, its probably more of the same old hack 'n' slash action (boredom) like the rest of the DW series lol


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

You played the SR2 expansion HS?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 25, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> You played the SR2 expansion HS?



I havent m8, looks good......but is it worth all those MS points lol 

Instead of buying that, put the cash towards 'Riddick', its awesome cos you get 2 full games


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

do you?

Wasnt there an original riddick game? Or is this new one both, which is what you mean?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 25, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> do you?
> 
> Wasnt there an original riddick game? Or is this new one both, which is what you mean?



Yep, you get a "remastered" version of the XBOX 1 game "Riddick - Escape From Butcher Bay" on the same disc as "Riddick - Assault On Dark Athena" 

And for once, remastered, actually means that!  The whole game has been redone using the same engine as AODA, so it looks almost as good as the new game (which is pretty good considering the game is 5 years old now) 

Grab it m8, both are very good games 

PS: its well worth playing through the first one before starting part 2


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm confused, I'm sure there was a irddick game or something when the 360 first came out


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 26, 2009)

Nope, Escape from Butcher Bay came out around June of 2004, December 2004 for PC. They did a anime last year.

360 was Launched on November 22, 2005 with an unveiling In January via MTV..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 26, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I'm confused, I'm sure there was a irddick game or something when the 360 first came out



Nope 

This may help: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escape_from_Butcher_Bay


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 26, 2009)

Well I'm sure I played a demo for something with Vin Diesel as the main character, it was quite dark and you stopped at "health" stations where he would inject himself.

I'm sure it was on 360. If it was the original riddick on Xbox, it was a great demo!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 26, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Well I'm sure I played a demo for something with Vin Diesel as the main character, it was quite dark and you stopped at "health" stations where he would inject himself.
> 
> I'm sure it was on 360. If it was the original riddick on Xbox, it was a great demo!



mmmmmmmmm it does sound like "TCO Riddick - EFBB" (cos you do stop at health stations, like in TCO Riddick - AODA) but AODA is the 1st 'Riddick' title for the 360 

Were playable demos available on the original XBOX via LIVE? (I know you used to be able to get them on cover discs from magazines)


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 26, 2009)

Just looked through google images it was it, damn I really thought it was on 360.

I must have played it on a Xbox mag demo.

Shame its £34.99 

cant afford it right now.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 26, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Just looked through google images it was it, damn I really thought it was on 360.
> 
> I must have played it on a Xbox mag demo.
> 
> ...



Thats a shame m8, its good value for money IMHO


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 26, 2009)

Just gonna play the demo and if I like I will buy.

Putting up a FS thread in a bit, which will have NFS: ProStreet for sale.

Thoguht I owuld mention it for the club to have first dibs 

EDIT:

Played the demo and uh, yeah. Guess I wont be wasting £35 on it


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 27, 2009)

what so you think vin diesel is a waste even if it is 2 games in one?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 27, 2009)

Demo did nothing for me


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 27, 2009)

wheelman is shit too
resident evil 5 i need to get

nothings out untill ufc and fight night, dont like boxing but liked fight night round 3 making a character building him up the burger king personal trainer lol


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 27, 2009)

I just got a 360 elite.  Waiting on a wireless adapter to arrive before I can do my whole gamertag thingy.


----------



## haffey (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd like to join.  I have a repaired 360 that I did a black spray paint job on.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 27, 2009)

yay my brother won Resident evil 5 on ebay for £26


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 27, 2009)

nice deal for him, i want it but i refuse to pay £30 for it because it is just hyper resident evil 4 not a bad thing tho

i hate ebay i like buy it now but bidding i always get one of those 1 min to go and some steals the item


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 27, 2009)

*Games 4 Sale*

Ive got a few games for sale (I thought I would tell you guys first before making an official post or listing them on ebay)

Splinter Cell - Double Agent

Ghost Recon - Advanced Warfighter

Rainbow Six Vegas 2

Fallout 3

Call Of Duty 4 - Game Of The Year Edition

Call Of Duty - World At War

Assassins Creed

All in very good condition.........all offers welcome


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 27, 2009)

how much for cod:waw?? XD


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 27, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> nice deal for him, i want it but i refuse to pay £30 for it because it is just hyper resident evil 4 not a bad thing tho
> 
> i hate ebay i like buy it now but bidding i always get one of those 1 min to go and some steals the item



I bid with 10sec to go. But TBH nearly everything on ebay is overpriced now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2009)

Got a question.. if you had two wireless routers, could you plug one into the xbox and use it as the Wireless Router? Or does it need to be ether Wired or the adapter?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Got a question.. if you had two wireless routers, could you plug one into the xbox and use it as the Wireless Router? Or does it need to be ether Wired or the adapter?



If one of your routers can function in bridge mode, you can use it on the 360 via the ethernet port. If neither supports Bridge mode by default, you may be able to put a custom firmware on one that does. What are the 2 router models?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 27, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> how much for cod:waw?? XD



How does £22 including P+P sound?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> If one of your routers can function in bridge mode, you can use it on the 360 via the ethernet port. If neither supports Bridge mode by default, you may be able to put a custom firmware on one that does. What are the 2 router models?



I don't know what the 2 routers are... Someone at work was wanting me to ask about it... They didn't want to spend 69 bucks on the xbox adapter...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I don't know what the 2 routers are... Someone at work was wanting me to ask about it... They didn't want to spend 69 bucks on the xbox adapter...



Well just like I said above, then. Tell them that if neither supports Bridge mode out of the box, to check http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices and see if either of their routers is on that list to use DD-WRT firmware.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2009)

All right, will do. 

Edit: Some Screens have shown up for Mass Effect 2 Here you guys go


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 27, 2009)

oh man those screens made me cream myself, mass effect was my favourite rpg in a long time
not much of a final fantasy guy go to a place to some turn based stuff walk a few steps and get into a random battle with a crap level enemy nah final fantasy wasnt for me to many random battles

although mass effect 2 could be just mass effect one with tweaks and new weapons ect and a larger map/universe and it would be perfect


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 27, 2009)

okay any wireless access point with bridging mode what is it one with DHCP

http://www.tp-link.com/products/product_des.asp?id=116

that is a tasty priced kit, got it on ebay and wasnt expecting much but it is fast and even before i stood on the ariel and replaced it with an oversized one (there is the standard screw in ariel port) it was fine for range


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 27, 2009)

I just sold my 360. It was just gonna gather dust.. I rented and play Fable 2 and pretty much lost interest after that.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 29, 2009)

*X-MEN Origins - Wolverine (The Game)*

Ive been playing this for 30 mins or so and what Ive seen so far = WOW! 

Im amazed at how good the gameplay is and at the high level of violence 

For a movie tie-in theyve really pulled out all the stops to make what seems to be (so far) a top notch action title.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Ive been playing this for 30 mins or so and what Ive seen so far = WOW!
> 
> Im amazed at how good the gameplay is and at the high level of violence
> 
> For a movie tie-in theyve really pulled out all the stops to make what seems to be (so far) a top notch action title.



Sweet, hopefully there will be a demo out so I can give it a go, unless there is already, lol.

Oh and every now and then I check ebay to see if there are any bargains I can pickup, (like QoS on 360 for £7  ) I am amazed at how many games are "RARE" when you can pick them up anywhere for half the price they are asking


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 29, 2009)

Dear ShadowFold,
We thank you for your time and sincerely regret your decision to discontinue your membership. Please return all clubhouse property. Please use the exit to your left when leaving the clubhouse.

Thanks,
From The Whole Clubhouse

PS. Dont let the door hit you on the way out 



Now lets get back to those xbox related things that the clubhouse does. HEY! no beat it you cant have any free clubhouse drinks! I thought i kicked you out!

Alex whats your gamertag so i can add you, as usually thats what you do with gamertags.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 29, 2009)

Alex999 has me wanting to go to ebay and buy some cheap games for my 360, nice one!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Its written in my avatar and in my about me section.

just dont forget the space its (sans quotes):

"AL3X P"


----------



## haffey (Apr 29, 2009)

my gamertag is haffeysucks btw.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 29, 2009)

cool ill add you guys

ive got a lot of space on my list a lot of my mates play COD 4/5 exclusively so i am bummed for people to play with


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 29, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Alex999 has me wanting to go to ebay and buy some cheap games for my 360, nice one!



Ive got some on ebay for sale


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 29, 2009)

pm me a link mate i think ebay links are illegal LOL


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 29, 2009)

I just bought The Lost and Damned since I promised myself I wouldn't buy it until I got to the end of the main story with GTA4, and so far I'm impressed.  I haven't played much, but it looks like they put a lot of good thought and work into it.  The cut scenes look incredible, especially the first violent one


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 29, 2009)

i lol'd when niko went by in the cutscene


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah that was great!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Great add-on definetly worth the MS points. Shame more packs arent better value for money like that. Cant wait till the next one


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah I was going to get all of the Fallout 3 DLCs, but I've been hearing some negative stuff about them (I have FO3 for PC now btw).


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

I want the SR2, GRID and Force Unleashed Addons but they are all double what they should be IMO. That said I'm about to order 2100 MS points to qualify for free delivery on an order so I can get some cathodes to finish off my CM Storm Sniper


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 29, 2009)

i've just bought dynasty warriors gundam 2 for £20


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 29, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i've just bought dynasty warriors gundam 2 for £20



is it any good?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 29, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> is it any good?



Hi m8, you got Wolverine yet? (if not, u should, its impressive)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 29, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> is it any good?



Haven't tried it yet,i should get the game by thursday but i don't know when i will get the time to play it atm


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 29, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Hi m8, you got Wolverine yet? (if not, u should, its impressive)



not yet. i'll pick it up



kurosagi01 said:


> Haven't tried it yet,i should get the game by thursday but i don't know when i will get the time to play it atm



let me know. semi interested


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 30, 2009)

prince of persia 2008 is only £10 on play.com

want to buy ghost recon advance warfighter 2 so any deals please give me a pm or post in the clubhouse

gonna get Eternal Sonata see if its any good like


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 30, 2009)

Eternal Sonata, is a good game. It has a lot to do with the pianist, and the a "different" world. But I had fun playing it. Just tend to get more stuff to do, and stop playing games.. lol.. But, I'll go and try to finish that and Star Ocean.. I've only finished Dead Raising, and Halo 3.. 

Also

Dead Rising 2 New Trailer Enjoy because I think it BLOWS the first one out of the water! and Sky!


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 30, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> prince of persia 2008 is only £10 on play.com
> 
> want to buy ghost recon advance warfighter 2 so any deals please give me a pm or post in the clubhouse
> 
> gonna get Eternal Sonata see if its any good like



prince of persia is a good game. bit short but good.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Eternal Sonata, is a good game. It has a lot to do with the pianist, and the a "different" world. But I had fun playing it. Just tend to get more stuff to do, and stop playing games.. lol.. But, I'll go and try to finish that and Star Ocean.. I've only finished Dead Raising, and Halo 3..
> 
> Also
> 
> Dead Rising 2 New Trailer Enjoy because I think it BLOWS the first one out of the water! and Sky!



DR2 is gonna rock by the looks of it


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Check this out 

[UK] 360 Wireless Adaptor £37.98 delivered


----------



## dtrmad2004 (Apr 30, 2009)

Awesome price, just wish they took Paypal


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 30, 2009)

bought a access point but that is a good price they range usualy from £40-£60

dont need setting up either only need a password and ssid


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Has anyone completed the Hidden Bonus Mission on Saints Row 2? I keep getting killed by the chopper


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Check this out
> 
> [UK] 360 Wireless Adaptor £37.98 delivered



Good find m8y


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 30, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Good find m8y



My son wants XBOX LIVE but I tried one of those in his room and the signal was terrible


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Apparently they are supposed to be the best out of all the wireless solutions for the 360. I have my Room connected by Powerline to the ADSl router tho.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 30, 2009)

i'm using the wireless adaptor and my wireless router is exactly above where my xbox 360 is sitting downstairs lol and my signal is okay,no lags unless im capped by virgin media lmao


----------



## MilkyWay (May 1, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Has anyone completed the Hidden Bonus Mission on Saints Row 2? I keep getting killed by the chopper



its easy you need to use the missiles and use the church as cover, the church has a sort of roof outside you can use to pop in and out to shoot it

thats the Julius one right? i found it easy i can jump in and help sometime


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 1, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Apparently they are supposed to be the best out of all the wireless solutions for the 360. I have my Room connected by Powerline to the ADSl router tho.



Thats what Im going to install (if you mean you us those adapters that plug into the mains) 

I think Im going to treat him to LIVE for his birthday or XMAS.  Hes only 6 but he loves CoD 5 and Nazi Zombies


----------



## alexp999 (May 1, 2009)

Thought I would need a rocket launcher, where can you get one free? I have started the game again so have no money


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 1, 2009)

kill someone that has a rocket launcher?? and take it


----------



## MilkyWay (May 1, 2009)

lol dont be stupid you cant get one for free i think there is a side mission that if you do all levels you get a homing rocket launcher but not unlimited ammo


----------



## MilkyWay (May 3, 2009)

eternal sonata came yesterday i am going to try it looks like it will be a bargain gem


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2009)

I really like the game. The amount that I have played so far..


----------



## MilkyWay (May 3, 2009)

for £9 do you think that is a bargain?

i wanted to give some games i might have missed a chance like stranglehold that i got for £5 and eternal sonata

next on my list is ghost recon advance warfighter 2 as i played it and liked it but the price tag put me off and it stayed high price for a long time after release

any other older games i should check out? oh yeah also got halo 3 for £5 out of cash converters (that place is a dump)


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2009)

Oh, those are good for the prices. If you haven't played the Rainbow Six: Las Vegas games.. Gotta grab them up. I haven't played but the demo, but I love the RS games on computer..


----------



## CDdude55 (May 3, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh, those are good for the prices. If you haven't played the Rainbow Six: Las Vegas games.. Gotta grab them up. I haven't played but the demo, but I love the RS games on computer..



Had it for 360, its a great game.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 3, 2009)

Rainbow Six vegas games
got the 2 of them, felt they where suited better to the console but still great on pc too

got them knock down too, got the first with my 360 and the second for £20 as someone didnt like it or something

campaign co op and calypso casino online are a blast


----------



## DaveK (May 3, 2009)

If you haven't played Condemned Criminal Origins I highly recommend you pick it up, it's a great first person horror but is a little short, but I got my copy for €16 off eBay last year. Condemned 2 Bloodshot is ok, but not as good. The first one is on PC and 360 and the second one is on 360 and PS3.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 3, 2009)

condemed one looked good but 2 was shit i never liked it

might pick it up the first if its cheap on the bay

ive got ninja gaiden 2 and i cant complete the last boss the giant thing


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 3, 2009)

Yeah that is an awesome bargain. It looks really beautiful on the 360 and even better on the PS3. That is an awesome game.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 3, 2009)

condemed got it for £5 just now on the bay lol
eternal sonata is getting played as soon as i hoover/vacuum the room lol

the ps3 is meant to be superior but that is only because it was out a whole year after, they added extras and i am jealous seems a lot of good 360 games are being ported with extras to the ps3 eg ninga gaiden sigma 2


----------



## alexp999 (May 3, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> condemed got it for £5 just now on the bay lol
> eternal sonata is getting played as soon as i hoover/vacuum the room lol
> 
> the ps3 is meant to be superior but that is only because it was out a whole year after, they added extras and i am jealous seems a lot of good 360 games are being ported with extras to the ps3 eg ninga gaiden sigma 2



Swings and roundabouts. Some developers put more into the 360, some for the PS3.

I'm just glad Sony lost the exclusive rights to the GTA series. Xbox even has the two DLCs, cant wait for the next one


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 3, 2009)

I was just saying, Im not bashing the 360 or trying to start a bash war. Was just stating my own opinion on it


----------



## CDdude55 (May 3, 2009)

PS3 and 360 look very much the same(i have had both the 360 and PS3).


----------



## DaveK (May 4, 2009)

Hope you liked Condemned, even if you don't £5 isn't too big of a loss, if you don't like it give it to a mate and get him to buy you a pint 

As for Condemned 2, although being slightly longer, having improved gameplay, online and a bit better graphics (first game looked pretty good anyway) it's just not as good as the first, I tried to like it but it just doesn't hit the spot, there's just something about it that just doesn't feel right. I can't be bothered playing through the whole game on Hard for the achievement, but I'll get some people together for the online achievements to finish it off, only missing 1 achievement in the first one, took me around 5 days to get 950/970 achievement points lol.

And finally, as usual, people are sore losers. I've been using Last Stand in CoD4 with an M9 and man, I can fire extremely fast lol, as usual my rep has gone down and looking at the killcam it seems I'm using a turbo controller, so I'm putting gaps between fire as when people use turbo controllers the time between shots is exactly the same, which is hard to do, usually when firing extremely fast I tend to aim all over the place or hold the control a certain way to fire fast so I can't aim properly, but turbo controllers are just like normal shooting but extremely fast, like a G3 firing like a P90 but the aim is perfect, I don't know about you guys, but when I fire really fast I can't hold my controller still lol.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 4, 2009)

sorry i wasnt bashing the ps3 i was saying that a lot of older 360 games where ported to the ps3 with bells and whistles attached like ninja gaiden 2 is being ported

a lot of the games ps3 are now multiformat when they might have been just for ps3, companies just want to maximise profits so a quickie port is easy cash for them, multiformat is just making sure your game is available to everyone yet again greedy companies

its to the point only first party or in house are making games for a sole platform
even sqaure enix are making final fantasy for xbox and gta was even made for 360


eternal sonata is a great game, excellent graphics and strange but intriguing story, combat is great too its like a mix between 3rd person action and turn based you can run around and do combat within the action bars limit, you still fight like its turn based but get to move around

i just wanted to know if eternal sonata was really that much better on ps3


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> sorry i wasnt bashing the ps3 i was saying that a lot of older 360 games where ported to the ps3 with bells and whistles attached like ninja gaiden 2 is being ported
> 
> a lot of the games ps3 are now multiformat when they might have been just for ps3, companies just want to maximise profits so a quickie port is easy cash for them, multiformat is just making sure your game is available to everyone yet again greedy companies
> 
> ...



Excuse me, could we cut out the PS3 chat   (lol joke m8)


----------



## MilkyWay (May 6, 2009)

what happened to their clubhouse?
anyway i got Condemned 1 and i am about to play it

Etenal Sonata is a great game just requires time and patience

i want ninja gaiden 2 sigma on xbox 360 those bastards are trying to steal our games!


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

Condemned is okay i dont like the slow pace but im getting used to it sort of tolerant of it

i dont know what to say other than for £5 it was a great buy, a xbox 360 classic game i hadnt tried and i like it so far

its got those evidence parts where it selects the tool and you have to use it on the evidence like a blood stain or a photo or a chemical

combat is clunky at times, you die thats you back to main menu so dont die
its not scary at all but i get the games atmosphere is good

the combat isnt that action packed it gets annoying when they surround you as you might fight only 1-3 enemy at a time and weapons are scarce you can only carry one gun/weapon at a time

the story is confusing right now as they think you killed an fbi agent your partner and a cop but you didnt and have to prove your innocence some guy tells you you have ability whatever the hell he is on about i will find out soon


----------



## DaveK (May 10, 2009)

Anyone know if there's a bitrate limit on streaming videos from PC? I was trying to play one of my DVD rips on my 360, it was AVC/AAC which worked with smaller files (1.5GB) but this one was like 3.5GB. Also, I can't play HD AVC/AAC videos which should work too...they show up on the 360 and even play in WMP but not on the 360 itself. Think I'll try putting them onto a USB memory card and try that instead of streaming.


----------



## mc-dexter (May 10, 2009)

... Could anyone tell me why when im using WMC (Windows Media Centre) it won't let me watch an AVI file, but yet on my memory stick they work fine?

System

Core - Did have a arcade but got the ring of death so the shop gladly exchanged it 

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

2x 1 Wireless controller, 1x 1 Wired controller, 1x 1 Headset, 1x 60Gb HDD

Too tired to do the rest right now...


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 10, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> ... Could anyone tell me why when im using WMC (Windows Media Centre) it won't let me watch an AVI file, but yet on my memory stick they work fine?
> 
> System
> 
> ...



I used to have the same problem.....I think its to do with the codecs


----------



## alexp999 (May 10, 2009)

Will the AVI play in Media Centre on the PC?


----------



## mc-dexter (May 10, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Will the AVI play in Media Centre on the PC?



Yes, without a problem.


----------



## alexp999 (May 10, 2009)

I'm stumped then 

Anyone in here interested in a brand new copy of PGR3?

I'll sell it real cheap


----------



## mc-dexter (May 10, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I'm stumped then
> 
> Anyone in here interested in a brand new copy of *PGR3*?
> 
> I'll sell it real cheap



Old skool


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 10, 2009)

Mind as well join.....


*System:* Arcade 

*Accessories:* 20GB, 60GB Hard drives, Wireless controller, Wi-fi Piece, 256Mb card, HDMI Cable.

*Games owned: *DDR, PGR3, Marvel Ultimate Alliance, Forza 2, R6V2, Tetris, Lost Oddyssey, Eternal Sonata, Ninja Blade, Dead Or Alive 4, Kameo, Oneechanbara, Lego Star Wars Complete saga, Star Ocean, Tales of Vasperia, Project Slypheed, Tenchu Z. 

Currently Playing: 
Star Ocean: Last Hope...


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 10, 2009)

*Whats a good "Wireless Gaming Adapter" ?*

Im looking for a good, but cheap(ish) "Wireless Gaming Adapter" to connect my sons XBOX360 to my router for XBOX LIVE play.

Ive tried the genuine MS one, but its a pile of shite (well the signal from my sons room is very poor with it) So Im looking for a good alternative......any recommendations? (UK items only please guys)


----------



## mc-dexter (May 10, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Im looking for a good, but cheap(ish) "Wireless Gaming Adapter" to connect my sons XBOX360 to my router for XBOX LIVE play.
> 
> Ive tried the genuine MS one, but its a pile of shite (well the signal from my sons room is very poor with it) So Im looking for a good alternative......any recommendations? (UK items only please guys)



Why not just go for cable?


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 10, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> Yes, without a problem.



You need to associate the HDD/folder thats on your PC with the AVI files with your 360 via the Extender, then play them via the 'Video' blade on your 360 (make sure your 360 is connected to the net so it can access the DivX/XviD codec etc


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 10, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> Why not just go for cable?



The wifebot would kill me if I have anymore cables about the house


----------



## alexp999 (May 10, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> The wifebot would kill me if I have anymore cables about the house



Powerline adaptors.

They're great. Have my Rooms router (which my PC and 360 are connected wired too, and my dads 360 and my laptop via wireless) connected via some to the adsl modem/router.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 10, 2009)

http://www.tp-link.com/products/product_des.asp?id=116

thats exactly what i use i got it from ebay


its a wireless access point that allows AP, AP Client, AP+Bridge, Bridge, Universal/WDS Repeater mode

basically it allows you to scan for a wireless signal and use its security and ssid

it works as a wireless adapter for the pc, you just set it up via an ip adress on your pc its as easy as that

search on ebay for TP-LINK Wireless Access Point, they where actually cheaper a while back but now they are £30 

http://www.microdirect.co.uk/Home/Product/31460?source=googleps


----------



## mc-dexter (May 10, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> You need to associate the HDD/folder thats on your PC with the AVI files with your 360 via the Extender, then play them via the 'Video' blade on your 360 (make sure your 360 is connected to the net so it can access the DivX/XviD codec etc



I set it up through the extender, didn't know anything about "the video blade"

i'll go look now.


----------



## Wile E (May 11, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Im looking for a good, but cheap(ish) "Wireless Gaming Adapter" to connect my sons XBOX360 to my router for XBOX LIVE play.
> 
> Ive tried the genuine MS one, but its a pile of shite (well the signal from my sons room is very poor with it) So Im looking for a good alternative......any recommendations? (UK items only please guys)



There are a few options. there are things Called Gaming Adapters that use ethernet, but because they say "gaming", they overcharge. You could also buy a wireless bridge. But, I'd say your best bet, is to grab a cheap Linksys WRT-54G, throw DD-WRT on it, and operate it in bridge mode. DD-WRT will allow you to boost the radio in it. You could connect four device to your wireless router that way if you wanted to.


----------



## DaveK (May 11, 2009)

Anyone got Silent Hill Homecoming? Got money and am kind of tempted to get it, been awhile since I got a retail game, want something different to play than CoD4 and racing games.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 11, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> I set it up through the extender, didn't know anything about "the video blade"
> 
> i'll go look now.



Sorry, I still call the 360 dash "blades", but the new dash (NXE) is different   Just go to the "Video Library" screen and search for your movies there


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 11, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Anyone got Silent Hill Homecoming? Got money and am kind of tempted to get it, been awhile since I got a retail game, want something different to play than CoD4 and racing games.



TBH, its a bit boring   Resident Evil 5 FTW


----------



## mc-dexter (May 11, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Sorry, I still call the 360 dash "blades", but the new dash (NXE) is different   Just go to the "Video Library" screen and search for your movies there



yea... i've tried that, it doesn't support the file type, so obviously it'[s a codec problem, is there a way to download the codecs i want?


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 11, 2009)

Guys i was looking around a while back and was wondering if the game, Infinite undiscovery is worth $20 used. I've been hearing good things about this RPG title. Any thought from you guys if you played it???


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 11, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> yea... i've tried that, it doesn't support the file type, so obviously it'[s a codec problem, is there a way to download the codecs i want?



It isnt possible to download any other codecs for the 360 apart from the one that Micro$haft gives you 

Ive had the same shit as your having before m8   One minute, I could play all my AVI files on the 360 through the "video Library" & Media Center, next minute, I could only play those files by using a USB pendrive   Its really weird!


----------



## DaveK (May 12, 2009)

The only codec I downloaded was the one that says support for AAC from iPods, think it says something else, but it plays MP4/AVC.

EDIT: I also had a similar problem to Hookey, I was streaming a Top Gear video from my PC, it was AVI and worked on PC and 360, my net disconnected and when I reconnected it said the video wasn't supported...

Would be awesome if they updated it to support MKV and DVD Files (Video_TS folders or ISO) since Media Center on Windows 7 supports Video_TS folders.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 12, 2009)

there is an optional update just look for it in the downloads, its like youve already downloaded it do it again coz it got updated

you CAN play divx on the 360 i remember streaming a crysis trailer to my 360 via windows media player

you need to share via media player its in one of its options and you allow the xbox even has a pic of the xbox

i know it can play divx so it must be able to play avi!


----------



## MilkyWay (May 12, 2009)

getting codecs is all about liscensing sincethey dont own the rights to the codec they have to ask permission to use it

then they have to make it compatible

mp4s work too


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 12, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> there is an optional update just look for it in the downloads, its like youve already downloaded it do it again coz it got updated
> 
> you CAN play divx on the 360 i remember streaming a crysis trailer to my 360 via windows media player
> 
> ...



The 360 does m8, AVI is DivX/XviD etc anyway  

All of these compatibilty problems started when M$ made it so you had to have a LIVE connection to play AVI on the NXE dash


----------



## DaveK (May 12, 2009)

Right, going to add Wile E, Kieran, freaksavior and JC316. I cba looking through all these pages as the member list in the first post doesn't have the gamertag beside them, so if you want feel free to add me: DaveK92 

Can't wait to get Silent Hill Homecoming, only 8 and a half hours to go


----------



## MilkyWay (May 12, 2009)

yeah add me its alwlays good to have people on the list that i can count on to not ruin a game by shouting crap and doing stpid stuff instead of playing damn i hate that

its MilkyWay kinda wish id made it something else the fletch part is an inside joke with someone i know coz i look like a guy named fletch


----------



## MilkyWay (May 12, 2009)

if microshaft changed how you can watch videos thats a bummer
i know you can just stream videos but tonight ima try it see whats up


----------



## alexp999 (May 12, 2009)

I used Tversity (or something like that) once, it streams ANY format to the xbox


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 12, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I used Tversity (or something like that) once, it streams ANY format to the xbox



Yep, thats a good little tool (as long as you have a decent PC to encode the files on the fly  )


----------



## DaveK (May 13, 2009)

Oops, forgot to add you guys yesterday lol. Yeah, always nice to play with friends as there isn't shouting from a whiney 10 year old lol.



HookeyStreet said:


> Yep, thats a good little tool (as long as you have a decent PC to encode the files on the fly  )



I'll give that a try, but doubt my PC could handle it lol.

Got Silent Hill Homecoming yesterday and I have to say it's much better than what I expected. Paid €39.98 for it preowned in mint condition, saved a tenner which isn't too bad considering it's mint and only like 3 months old. Here's my take on the game:

So far I'm impressed with the game. I didn't have high hopes for it since it isn't developed by Team Silent/Konami, or a Japanese developer for that matter, though reviews gave it a fairly good score, and reading on forums people were saying bad stuff about it like it's really bad and to rent it, even if you're a fan. I loved the previous games, the second being my favourite, and the developer of Homecoming doesn't have any good games developed which worried me.

The reviews seemed pretty spot on in the negative points, the game just isn't really scary. The graphics are nice, the sound is good (music composed by Akira Yamaoka who did previous games ) and the combat/controls are a huge improvement over previous games, but it just isn't really scary which is what made Silent Hill.

I guess part of the problem is you play a guy who was in the war, so he's trained in combat and can do combos and stuff, so you're not just a random helpless guy with a plank of wood you found on the street, your a trained person. Though the controls are much better than previous games, fighting is pretty easy you just have to time your blocks/counters or it will be really difficult. The game is quite hard if you don't time your blocks/counters right, took me 5 times to beat the first boss on Normal difficulty.

But like I said, despite all the improvements over other games, it just doesn't have the horror aspect nailed, not really any disturbing noises or jump moments, anything that does happen like a body falling from the ceiling feels like "Eh, whatever" The story line is kind of, wth is going on, like most SH games it's pretty confusing, but in this one I'm not paying full attention because it's kind of boring. It might of helped the scare factor if you weren't a trained war guy, I guess being ganged up on when you're an average joe guy with a plank of wood adds to the tension.

Overall, it's a good game. Pick it up if you can get it at a good price it's worth a play if you're a fan of the series. The graphics are nice and the combat is better than previous games, but the tradeoff is it's not as scary. It's better than people said, but dead on what reviews said. I would have preferred clunky combat and weird camera angles like previous games if it was scary, afterall, the previous games had them and done well.

I'd prefer if Konami did the next main game in the series but it doesn't seem like they have any plans on doing so anytime soon. Climax Studios, who developed Origins on the PSP/PS2 are developing the next game, Shattered Memories I think, on the Wii, PS2 and PSP and it's a reimagining of the first game. Homecoming seems to be quite glitchy for some people, I guess that's another problem with not being developed by Konami.


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

Although it is written in my profile and sig  lol

My Gamertag is:

*AL3X P*

Dont forget the space!


----------



## DaveK (May 13, 2009)

Just finished Silent Hill, what a twist lol. Didn't see that coming, got the UFO Ending too lol.

Now I have to replay chapter 11 and 12 for ending 1, chapter 11 and 12 again but make a different choice for ending 4, then chapter 10, 11 and 12 for ending 2 and then finally play it on Hard and get ending 4 while at the same time collecting all the child's drawings and photographs 

EDIT: This isn't going well lol, I've failed chapter 11 three times already, the first time I forgot to do what I was supposed to, the second time I skipped the cutscene at the start of chapter 12 and it froze, then I reloaded, played through chapter 11 and skipped the cutscene again lol.

Think I'll load up my save on chapter 10, make a choice to get the achievement but not play the level and just play it on hard then go back and get the endings after everything else.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 13, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Although it is written in my profile and sig  lol
> 
> My Gamertag is:
> 
> ...



lol 

PS: anyone that wants to add me " HookeyStreetSr "


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

Just seen that the new DLC for Fable II came out yesterday! 

D/lding now.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 13, 2009)

I need to switch over my monitors, and turn on the 360.. I haven't touched it enough.. Just enough to watch a movie or two with the lady.


----------



## Wile E (May 13, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Oops, forgot to add you guys yesterday lol. Yeah, always nice to play with friends as there isn't shouting from a whiney 10 year old lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give that a try, but doubt my PC could handle it lol.


Your PC will be fine if it's a codec the 360 already plays. All it has to do is demux the streams and send it to the 360. Hardly takes any cpu to do that. Now, trying to reencode a non-360 native HD movie on the fly would be a problem for you, but even my AMD 6000+ has room to spare to reencode and stream a non-native SD movie.


----------



## winnie1990 (May 14, 2009)

i have an xbox 360


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 14, 2009)

winnie1990 said:


> i have an xbox 360



cool, I will add you as a member 

What system do you have etc ?


----------



## winnie1990 (May 14, 2009)

i have the core version but i have bought the hard drive and wireless controller aswell


----------



## DaveK (May 16, 2009)

Technology these days man, it's beautiful lol. 4GB right there in a little chip, can buy up to 32GB if I wanted, might see how much 16GB memory cards are going for and load some movies on it  (Wish the 360 played MKV lol, in reality it's pretty much AVC video and AC3 audio with subtitles, so MKV is kind of like ISO)

Also going to email Microsoft, want to see if it's possible to get the newest revision with the cooler GPU/CPU and smaller PSU and try get a 120GB HDD as a step-up or something, and really rip into them about their ridiculous pricing, €130 for a 120GB HDD? You can buy a 500GB 2.5" for €95, or a 1.5TB 3.5" for €119...I'll probably get a no to both, but worth a try.

Wish Microshaft had a step-up program, I want an Elite, they're only €250, I paid €410 for my 20GB Premium (Also going to complain about that, 13GB WTF?) I'd pay a reasonable price to trade my Premium for an Elite, i.e, €50, because that's how much more the elite is more, anyway, will give it a try tomorrow.

EDIT: Ahh, I think I know why my 720p MP4/AVC videos weren't working, the 360 only supports 2 channels, I was using 6 channels.


----------



## alexp999 (May 16, 2009)

I was kinda lucky with my situation, I started getting artifcating on my launch 20GB console. So I knew death was imminent, I went out and bought a falcon elite (wanted to wait for jasper but my original 360 though otherwise).

I then powered up my launch console a month or so later, and she was in a bad way, locking up within minutes of putting a game in. I was sure it was going to RROD, so I kept rebooting it, and then it started locking up at the dash, soon it showed the beloved (to me) RROD.

So MS came and picked it up and thankfully sent me a brand new falcon model. I then sold it on for £150 with some accessories, so all in all it cost me about £90 to upgrade to a 120 GB elite falcon with HDMI 

Oh and you should plug that USB in the back if you can, I have an 8 GB plugged into the back of my 360 with all my music on.


----------



## DaveK (May 16, 2009)

Using the back for the wireless adapter, though now that the modem and router are sitting next to it, and we have our internet speeds back and is actually worth playing online again, I might try ethernet and plug the USB in the back, or try take off the face plate and put it back on and hide the USB behind the door thingy.

I might email them saying it's not working and ask could I get an elite lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 16, 2009)

DaveK said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090515/Image2300b.jpg
> 
> Technology these days man, it's beautiful lol. 4GB right there in a little chip, can buy up to 32GB if I wanted, might see how much 16GB memory cards are going for and load some movies on it  (Wish the 360 played MKV lol, in reality it's pretty much AVC video and AC3 audio with subtitles, so MKV is kind of like ISO)
> 
> ...



Cool, if you just want a bigger storage device for your movies grab a USB external HDD   Also, the 360 may not support MKV (x264) but it does support WMV......so just convert your MKV's in WMV   But then it can be a pain putting large files to an external HDD/Flash Memory Pen Drive because of the FAT32 4GB limit bullsh*t


----------



## Charper2013 (May 16, 2009)

I have a 360ExtractorPro and Spear for sale if anyone wants..


----------



## winnie1990 (May 18, 2009)

nah its ok 

i dont reqally want another xbox


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 18, 2009)

winnie1990 said:


> nah its ok
> 
> i dont reqally want another xbox



Its not a console hes sellling.....its a device to 'mod' them


----------



## winnie1990 (May 18, 2009)

oh nah i still dont wnt it anyways


----------



## MilkyWay (May 18, 2009)

thats against forum rules i think?


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 18, 2009)

winnie1990 said:


> oh nah i still dont wnt it anyways



lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 18, 2009)

Ive been playing these today:

UFC 2009 Undisputed,
Bionic Commando,
Terminator Salvation

and I would have to say that all 3 are superb


----------



## alexp999 (May 18, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> thats against forum rules i think?



Nothing wrong with modding a console, etc.

Only things which are not allowed are those which are illegal. Discussing how to Circumvent copy protection is against the rules as its illegal, breaking a companies EULA (for example fitting a mod chip) isnt as their is no *criminal* act.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 18, 2009)

anyway it would need to be in its own buy sell trade thread

they are legal to use and install but its what you use it for that can be deemed illegal

discussing how to firmware mod a console is something else your breaking their software im sure microsoft dont like that, its like cracks they circumvent copy protection which isnt allowed


----------



## MilkyWay (May 18, 2009)

The only legal mod for the Xbox 360 is one which can be applied to the outside of the case, without tampering with the case structure or contents. While you may not be prosecuted for doing your own case mods, paying someone to do it for you is illegal, as is tampering or changing the hardware and its specifications. It is illegal to take part in a business or to profit from infringing on trademarks and copyrights.


----------



## alexp999 (May 18, 2009)

its not illegal to mod a 360, just against the EULA and microsofts policies. You cant get fined or imprisoned for opening up your console and changing the lights or something.

And dont double post plz


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 18, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> its not illegal to mod a 360, just against the EULA and microsofts policies. You cant get fined or imprisoned for opening up your console and changing the lights or something.
> 
> And dont double post plz



If it was they would be throwing my arse in jail 

(have I post pics of my new red ROL in console & pads?)


----------



## MilkyWay (May 18, 2009)

"Modding your personal hardware is not illegal under law. Its using a modified bios to get around copyright protection that is illegal. As for why we forbid it here, as XBS is friends with XBOX.com, we've had to make it against the rules to discuss modding as XBOX do not allow discussion on such activities."

It if you cant see that owning a mod chip isnt illegal in the UK but flashes and use of chips to get around copy protection is then too bad i dont want to argue about it.

I wont be modding my 360 and i dont not encourage it.

Code that changes Microsoft's own code is illegal you cant tamper with xbox bios and firmware it belongs to Microsoft.

You cant get sued by Microsoft for modding your console with chips but you are breaking the terms of service so it means that they can ban you from xbox live.

"It is legal to modify your console only due to the fact that bypassing region locking is legal, this is why Microsoft cannot sue people who chip their machines or release updates that kill chipped consoles completely."

YOUR tampering with Microsoft owned and copyrighted bios/firmwares that is entirely illegal.

Whats the point in not being able to use xbox live anyway.

I think thats enuf facts i dont need to be told that mod chips are legal becasue the UK courts agreed it was legal to sell and own them in the UK. You cant use them for illegal purpose tho, if you got caught you can get into trouble. Same as piracy on the pcs its illegal if you get caught you get punished.


----------



## alexp999 (May 18, 2009)

i dont condone, it I dont think its a good idea.

My point was just that there are certain things you can do that are not illegal.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 18, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> i dont condone, it I dont think its a good idea.
> 
> My point was just that there are certain things you can do that are not illegal.



Yep, loads of legit sites/stores sell pre-flashed 360's and chipped Wii's (or provide flashing/chiping services), yet they are not shut down by M$ or Nintendo..........but obviously running backup games on these systems is the illegal side of things.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 19, 2009)

a guy was prosecuted for selling ps2 mods and found guilty by lower courts and then the higher courts said nope its legal and overturned the decision

the courts say use of mods to circumvent copy protection is illegal

you can use a mod to play imported games and that is legal

hows those new games hookey is terminator any good those type of games are usually fun but a bit shit, one old terminator on ps2 was shit but still fun


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 19, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> a guy was prosecuted for selling ps2 mods and found guilty by lower courts and then the higher courts said nope its legal and overturned the decision
> 
> the courts say use of mods to circumvent copy protection is illegal
> 
> ...



Terminator Salvation is pretty good....a lot like GoW   I havent had the chance to play it for any length of time yet cos Im always on UFC lol


----------



## DaveK (May 19, 2009)

Woot, Amazon spilled the beans about Forza 3! Can't wait, it's gonna rock, loved Forza 2, shame I never got around to getting the million online credits achievement, it's the only one I don't have.

Any of you guys still got Forza 2 and up for a few races? Been a while since I played it though so I'm rusty  I spent the first 2-3 months of playing my 360 with just that lol, I pushed Dead Rising and PGR3 aside for it lol, was such a good game, though after playing GRID it seems kind of boring now lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 19, 2009)

anyone know how much armored core for answer is these days in gamestation??


----------



## MilkyWay (May 19, 2009)

forza 3 has been kinda known about for a few months maybe like 2 months

well for one i cant wait to get into forza 3 i hope they dont make it do you have to do the same races over and over again to rise the ranks a bit that sucked until you unlocked a few more races


----------



## givingtadpole (May 20, 2009)

*System *

Elite with limited edition sparten face plate and blue ROL

*Peripherals/accessories*

1x sparten wireless pad 1x black wireless pad both with blue ROL 1x Black wireless pad with green and yellow ROL, 2x play and charge, chargeing docking station for pads, wireless headset, 120GB hdd.

*Games owned*

Loads lol

*Currently playing *

X-Men Origins wolverine 
Halo 3 (LIVE)

*Current favorite games*

both of the above

*Most anticipated game *

Red Faction



So Can I Join??


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 20, 2009)

givingtadpole said:


> *System *
> 
> Elite with limited edition sparten face plate and blue ROL
> 
> ...



lol of course m8 )


----------



## TrainingDummy (May 20, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> forza 3 has been kinda known about for a few months maybe like 2 months
> 
> well for one i cant wait to get into forza 3 *i hope they dont make it do you have to do the same races over and over again to rise the ranks a bit that sucked until you unlocked a few more races*



I actually liked that in Forza 2, it made the game last more then a week


----------



## DaveK (May 21, 2009)

I didn't mind the ranks, getting money off certain manufacterer's parts for getting to a certain level would help, but usually I ended up buying something at full price 

I've been hearing it's on 2 discs, I wonder how that's gonna work out, maybe Arcade and Multiplayer on 1 disc and Career on the other? I don't have a problem with 2 discs though, it will probably be a long game so it would probably be a while before you needed to change a disc if career was on 2 discs.

I look forward to it though


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 21, 2009)

yay i just ordered Armored core For answer on 360 for £15  can't wait for it to come to my door and bust out some mecha action


----------



## MilkyWay (May 26, 2009)

someone pm me how to softmod my original xbox?

i want to try out XBMC media center it looks mint

got this 360 a pad and republic commando for £20


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 27, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> someone pm me how to softmod my original xbox?
> 
> i want to try out XBMC media center it looks mint
> 
> got this 360 a pad and republic commando for £20



You want to softmod an old XBOX (XBOX 1) ?  If yes, I cant help cos Ive never done it lol (I just used to use solderless 'spider' modchips)

And you just got an XBOX360 console and Republic Commando for £20 ?


----------



## DaveK (May 27, 2009)

The second GTAIV DLC was revealed the other day, I'll buy it, but LOL: CLicky It's cool that they're putting both episode packs on disc and selling it for the same price as the DLC. If I had the money I'd buy the disc too, wanted one of the GTAIV 1600 points cards but GAME didn't have any when it came out, wanted to get the one from the US as it has a poster. I wonder what it will be like, The Lost & Damned was awesome.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 27, 2009)

something GAY is the new GTA 4 about some club owner and the nightlife in liberty city

yeah i wanted to softmod the xbox 1 which is legal to do and use xbmc on it for videos ect

nah it was an original xbox i got for £20 just for media and maybe xbox linux


----------



## alexp999 (May 27, 2009)

DaveK said:


> The second GTAIV DLC was revealed the other day, I'll buy it, but LOL: CLicky It's cool that they're putting both episode packs on disc and selling it for the same price as the DLC. If I had the money I'd buy the disc too, wanted one of the GTAIV 1600 points cards but GAME didn't have any when it came out, wanted to get the one from the US as it has a poster. I wonder what it will be like, The Lost & Damned was awesome.



Sweet I cant wait, I wonder when its due out.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 28, 2009)

the ballad of gay tony LOL


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 29, 2009)

anyone know if the original ninja gaiden 1 on xbox work on a 360??


----------



## DaveK (May 29, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Sweet I cant wait, I wonder when its due out.



It's due out the 4th quarter of their financial year, 1 August 2009 - 31 October 2009. And the disc that will have the 2 DLC packs will not require GTAIV to run.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 31, 2009)

More Details About the Zune HD and Zune-Xbox Live Integration

This is a *good* read.  Most impressive thing: "Video Marketplace" is going to be renamed "Zune."  How's that for the integration we've been asking for?


----------



## alexp999 (May 31, 2009)

Thats not what it says, and TBH I'm quite glad that would have really annoyed me

All that is changing is the Video Marketplace will be renamed Zune

So you'll have a Game Marketplace channel and a Zune channel


----------



## DanishDevil (May 31, 2009)

Video Marketplace, sorry.  It was late and I was too filled with glee


----------



## shk021051 (May 31, 2009)

how baned in xboxlive?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 31, 2009)

This should help you figure it out:
http://www.wikihow.com/Avoid-Getting-Banned-from-Xbox-Live


----------



## DaveK (May 31, 2009)

Surprisingly GTAIV is pretty popular online, it was the 5th most played online last week, went on a while ago and there was a full room and lots of players, if I keep playing a lot over the next few weeks I might be able to get some of the multiplayer achievements


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 1, 2009)

shk021051 said:


> how baned in xboxlive?



???????????????


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 1, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> ???????????????



I think he means, gamertag banned or whole Xbox banned.


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 1, 2009)

Just 30 min  E3 Microsoft Press Conference 2009
you can see 
here:http://www.xbox.com/en-gb/e309/default.htm


----------



## DaveK (Jun 1, 2009)

I can't watch the fuckin E3 press conference cos you need to be 18


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 1, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I think he means, gamertag banned or whole Xbox banned.



ahhhhhhhhhh, well its virtually impossible to get your Gamertag banned (cos M$ loves the cash) so he must mean console???? Which would mean its been modified  (but I havent heard anything about a new ban wave???)


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 1, 2009)

DaveK said:


> I can't watch the fuckin E3 press conference cos you need to be 18



so


----------



## DaveK (Jun 1, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> so



I wanted to watch it and it wouldn't let me because I'm 17.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 1, 2009)

How does it know?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 1, 2009)

DaveK said:


> I wanted to watch it and it wouldn't let me because I'm 17.



give a false age lol   this is the tinternet....who knows   we will keep your secret safe


----------



## DaveK (Jun 1, 2009)

You have to log in using your account so it knows your age.


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 1, 2009)

e3 news:
Kojima appeared on stage at the Microsoft E3 presser and announced Metal Gear Solid: Rising.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 1, 2009)

DaveK said:


> You have to log in using your account so it knows your age.



well make another account, but make your age above 18


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 3, 2009)

So what does everybody think of NATAL????


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2009)

I think if they market it properly, it will stump any further Wii sales unless people are looking for Nintendo-branded games.  It looks very powerful, and I can't wait to see more.

I'm guessing the best price-point for this would be around $100 bundled with like 20 games.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks fake to me

and will be way crapper than the vid makes out.

I assume it uses the camera?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 3, 2009)

i am so looking forward to metal gear solid: Rising finally a mgs focus only on Raiden  but i think Kojima should make zone of the enders 3 =/ instead of another mgs


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 3, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i am so looking forward to metal gear solid: Rising finally a mgs focus only on Raiden  but i think Kojima should make zone of the enders 3 =/ instead of another mgs



WHAT! 

MGS on Xbox 360? 

I think I might actually pass out if thats true.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2009)

http://news.softpedia.com/news/E3-M...-Arrives-in-2010-Features-Raiden-113157.shtml

That says it is.

*slaps Alex* SNAP OUT OF IT MAN!  IT'S JUST A GAME!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 3, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> WHAT!
> 
> MGS on Xbox 360?
> 
> I think I might actually pass out if thats true.



yeah metal gear solid 4 is getting ported to 360 now aswell been confirmed =p


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 3, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> http://news.softpedia.com/news/E3-M...-Arrives-in-2010-Features-Raiden-113157.shtml
> 
> That says it is.
> 
> *slaps Alex* SNAP OUT OF IT MAN!  IT'S JUST A GAME!





kurosagi01 said:


> yeah metal gear solid 4 is getting ported to 360 now aswell been confirmed =p



OMG my day has just been made 







You have no idea what this means to me, I was actually contemplating buying a PS3 just so I could play MGS4.

Now there is actually no reason at all for me to buy a PS3. Woo!

EDIT:

Wait, one of you says MGS4 the other says MGS5. Maybe both are coming!!! 

EDIT2:

Google confirms it, both are coming to 360!!!!! : passesout :


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 3, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> OMG my day has just been made
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Kojima announced it on microsoft E3 conference


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 3, 2009)

Sony is doing really bad on their old exclusivities.

They've lost probably two of the best game franchises of all time IMO.

Metal Gear Solid and Grand Theft Auto


----------



## Wile E (Jun 3, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Sony is doing really bad on their old exclusivities.
> 
> They've lost probably two of the best game franchises of all time IMO.
> 
> Metal Gear Solid and Grand Theft Auto



Didn't they lose Final Fantasy as well?


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 3, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Didn't they lose Final Fantasy as well?



Good point


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 3, 2009)

thats true aswell but we don't get final fantasy 13 versus we only get the normal one,its also coming out on PC =p final fantasy 13


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 3, 2009)

WE need FORZA 3 well i know i do

i think this year i will actually struggle to buy games, every years it seems like a shit tonne of games is coming and they are all multiformat crud this year tho seems different

metal gear will have raiden in it and be for xbox

left 4 dead 2 is pc and xbox 360 exclusive YEEEEESH


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 3, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> WE need FORZA 3 well i know i do
> 
> i think this year i will actually struggle to buy games, every years it seems like a shit tonne of games is coming and they are all multiformat crud this year tho seems different
> 
> ...



I'd just wait couple months for price reduction or look for good bargain price on ebay.
OR you could wait for steam weekend sale for left 4 dead 2  i waited for the right moment to buy l4d on PC it was on offer £15 which i heard the sales increased by like 300% or something


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 8, 2009)

i think i might pass on fight night round 3 i played it and it feels different to the old one, you cant do as much glove work and you cant just execute an uppercut

graphics and speed are improved and its finally got a decent roster shame i dont like the new punching and thats sad because i always felt it was a little slow in round 3

red faction 3 is out is is out soon i dunno might try it coz i need a new game the latest i have is left 4 dead i think


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 9, 2009)

Really i am not looking forward to the MGS game that much but more towards the new Castlevania that is coming out for the PS3 and 360. Anyone seen trailers on it? It looks amazing.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2009)

lol i haven't seen yet but i'm not really a castlevania fan.
Anyone know if fear 2 any good on 360??


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2009)

I played the demo on both 360 and PC, and I think PC gives you a lot more of a connection with the game, especially relating to the FEAR factor   I say get it for PC.

Can't say anything about the online play, though.  But when you get scared shitless and your hand twitches and your character's view jumps all over the screen it's awesome.  Although I guess you might drop the controller if you got scared enough on the 360 version


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2009)

i just want the game for single player really,and i'm thinking about getting it on 360 because my brother wants to play it aswell lol so would you reconmend it just for campaign??


----------



## DaveK (Jun 9, 2009)

I've been playing GTAIV online, I was originally trying to get the Wanted achievement which is to get the highest rank online which is Level 10, you get that by getting $5 million online, I'm rank 4 with about $120,000 lol, the game mode Hangmans NOOSE nets you $4,500 on a successful mission, it's you and up to 3 others against AI swat/police and you have to get a guy out of his jet and to a safe zone. If I played approx 10 matches a day for 100 days I could get the Wanted achieve but I cba lol. 

I'm now aiming for winning 20 races and winning a race with little damage. I've won 2 races so far, but it will take a lot of luck to get the little damage one, people are dicks. Racing is quite fun, but most of the people I race against are dicks, crashing into you mostly, fish tailing you or driving the wrong way and ramming you.

But what the hell was going on yesterday, there was always a load of foreign people there, 99% of my Xbox Live matches people speak English, I'm assuming it's some sort of system that matches you up with others who also speak English, but yesterday as I was giving bad rep to the dicks who kept ruining the game, I noticed they were either Japanese or Finnish, and there was about 6 or 7 who were, was odd.

Besides the 20 races and little damage, I also have to beat Rockstar's time in 3 modes which will probably be hard without a mic lol and win all modes as all sides/all the races which will takes a long, long time. There's over 100 different races and I done about 50 (mostly the same tracks) yesterday, so it's going to take a long time with all these pricks ruining it on you.

You can have up to like 15 people in a race so it's crazy, but I was the host of one race and there was 3 others and they kicked me, pricks. I was the host it was MY race if they didn't like the settings they could have fucked off :|

/rant. Time for some GTA


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 9, 2009)

GTA was never SONY/PS/PS2 exclusive. The two games they have finally lost (and lets make it known that this is just better for the industry as a whole except for the FF series but hey the 360 makes shit look just as good and more user base) are Metal Gear Solid (now) and Final Fantasy. Not sure if they both will continue to be released on both systems but as of right now it appears so. You have to admit if Sony's PS3, which has been selling well now, was in more homes, it might not have been that way. Either way, its a great day for gamers.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 9, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> GTA was never SONY/PS/PS2 exclusive. The two games they have finally lost (and lets make it known that this is just better for the industry as a whole except for the FF series but hey the 360 makes shit look just as good and more user base) are Metal Gear Solid (now) and Final Fantasy. Not sure if they both will continue to be released on both systems but as of right now it appears so. You have to admit if Sony's PS3, which has been selling well now, was in more homes, it might not have been that way. Either way, its a great day for gamers.



GTA III was a PS2 exclusive, until Rockstars contract with Sony ran out and they were able to put GTA III on any system they wanted from that point on.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 9, 2009)

I need to look into that but Im still saying no. Also, if just one title, alright then.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 9, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> yeah metal gear solid 4 is getting ported to 360 now aswell been confirmed =p



Only MGS:Rising, no MGS4 will be coming to 360 sadly.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 9, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> I need to look into that but Im still saying no. Also, if just one title, alright then.



''Sony signed an agreement with Take-Two Interactive (Rockstar Games' parent company), making the GTA series a PlayStation 2 exclusive until November 2004.''

from wikipedia


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 9, 2009)

hmm, thanks for that. although wikipedia is editable by anyone and I dont count it as credible, Ill take your word for that. Regardless, my original point still stands minus the GTA thing. I say we now need to have 360 game makers release some games for the PS3 to encompass all. Not everyone is as fortunate as me and some others to own both a PS3 and an xbox 360.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 9, 2009)

GTA IV was the first and so far only GTA game to be released on PS3 and 360 on the same day. Before that owners of the "opposition" had to wait years for it to be ported.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2009)

anyone know any good co-op games thats around £25?


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 9, 2009)

Halo 3!


----------



## DaveK (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah, if I remember correctly the Xbox got a GTAIII and Vice City box set/double pack when it was available for release, but Sony did have a contract/timed exclusive. The first GTA actually came out on PC first.



kurosagi01 said:


> anyone know any good co-op games thats around £25?



I'm just going to list some games quickly, not sure if some are Co-Op though lol:

Rainbow Six Vegas 2 - £9.99
Halo 3 - £12.99
Resident Evil 5 -£29.99
Gears of War - £12.99
Gears of War 2 - £24.99
Army of Two - £14.99
G.R.A.W 2 - £14.99

Like I said, not sure if some are Co-Op, but good deals none the less lol.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2009)

i've played all of them already lol


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> GTA was never SONY/PS/PS2 exclusive. The two games they have finally lost (and lets make it known that this is just better for the industry as a whole except for the FF series but hey the 360 makes shit look just as good and more user base) are Metal Gear Solid (now) and Final Fantasy. Not sure if they both will continue to be released on both systems but as of right now it appears so. You have to admit if Sony's PS3, which has been selling well now, was in more homes, it might not have been that way. Either way, its a great day for gamers.





CDdude55 said:


> GTA III was a PS2 exclusive, until Rockstars contract with Sony ran out and they were able to put GTA III on any system they wanted from that point on.





WarEagleAU said:


> I need to look into that but Im still saying no. Also, if just one title, alright then.


GTA was a Sony exclusive on full sized consoles until well after San Andreas released. When Sony lost the exclusivity for the console side, xbox got GTA3 and Vice City in a combo-pack. San Andreas released in Oct '04 for the PS2, the Xbox didn't get it until June 05 (same time as the PC)

Now, there were also PC and portable console releases, but as far as regular consoles, it was all Sony.


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 10, 2009)

i have monitor T1900 and i going to buy vga cable for xbox360 
is my monitor and performance good?
please help


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 10, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> anyone know any good co-op games thats around £25?



Army Of Two ???


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah monitor is good so dont worry it might be a little blocky tho but not horrible, hdmi is better on the monitor


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 10, 2009)

shk021051 said:


> i have monitor T1900 and i going to buy vga cable for xbox360
> is my monitor and performance good?
> please help



That monitor supports a 1440 x 900 resolution so it should look ok, but some sites say you will get a slight distortion (5%)  But then again, Im not sure if the new NXE dashboard update sorted this problem?

Heres your monitors specs: http://www.rayaneh.com/product-7524.aspx


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification Wile E that I was not aware of. 

As an aside, to me, GTA sucks but meh. I would like to get Fable and some FPS games from the Xbox 360 for Sony.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 11, 2009)

Has anyone tried the new Samsung LED TV's if they are any good with the 360? 

I am looking to buy a TV and i have my eye on the 32" version so i was thinking if it was worth it.


----------



## DaveK (Jun 11, 2009)

I used 1440x900 on my Acer X193W with the 360 connected via VGA, it looked fine and the NXE added 1440x900 to the resolution list so it's now 16:9 instead of 16:10 stretched.

Not sure about the new Samsung LEDs, they look nice and probably have a better picture, but I compared one of them to a Sony Bravia and the Sony consumed less power, aren't they supposed to be power saving? lol They're too expensive


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 11, 2009)

scoutingwraith said:


> Has anyone tried the new Samsung LED TV's if they are any good with the 360?
> 
> I am looking to buy a TV and i have my eye on the 32" version so i was thinking if it was worth it.



Thought so,

Just looked it up, its not a true LED TV (that will be the real next gen TV). A true LED TV will use LEDs as the source of the colour AND light. Just like plasma TVs do.

The Samsung LED TV, is NOT and LED TV, it is an LCD that uses LED backlights instead of cathode backlights. So its essentially just a big laptop screen.

Cheeky samsung, I thought they genuinely had made the next gen TV, obviously not.


----------



## DaveK (Jun 11, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Thought so,
> 
> Just looked it up, its not a true LED TV (that will be the real next gen TV). A true LED TV will use LEDs as the source of the colour AND light. Just like plasma TVs do.
> 
> ...



Wow...it's nice to know that, bloody hell they're charging enough for them, 32" for €1,000 or you could get a normal 32" Samsung for €600.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 11, 2009)

well my parents spent about £2450 on our plasma TV,42inch pioneer TV that goes 720p max lol but hey its awesome TV


----------



## DaveK (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 11, 2009)

Are you sure your CC didn't expire?  Give them a call if you don't know what's up.


----------



## DaveK (Jun 11, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Are you sure your CC didn't expire?  Give them a call if you don't know what's up.



One card got stopped but they kept charging to it. Then recently my mam's other card was used by someone else so it got canceled but that was a while ago, but I shouldn't have to call them it should just revert to Silver instead of blocking me from online, what am I gonna update with, I can't remove the card from my Xbox and I don't want to spend an hour on the phone to an Indian call center to be put on hold. :shadedshu


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 11, 2009)

I called MS about removing an old CC of mine, and it was a 9 minute phone call.  I went through a few menu options, waited for about 30 seconds, explained that I wanted both my Xbox and Zune subscriptions to be transferred over from my AMEX to my VISA, they confirmed some information, asked me to check on my end to ensure it was showing up, and said good day.

If you want hours on hold with an Indian call center, call Dell tech support.


----------



## DaveK (Jun 11, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I called MS about removing an old CC of mine, and it was a 9 minute phone call.  I went through a few menu options, waited for about 30 seconds, explained that I wanted both my Xbox and Zune subscriptions to be transferred over from my AMEX to my VISA, they confirmed some information, asked me to check on my end to ensure it was showing up, and said good day.
> 
> If you want hours on hold with an Indian call center, call Dell tech support.



Well when my mam called them she was put on hold for an hour and I know a lot of people in the UK were too. Don't want to waste my phone credit because they can't do something right :S


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 11, 2009)

You can change the card on the website here:

https://live.xbox.com/en-GB/Flows/EditCreditCard/SelectPaymentInstrument.aspx


But afaik, you cant remove the card.

You must have another you can use?

Reason its been temp banned cus their system shows that your account has a blocked card registered to it, hence its a safety thing


----------



## DaveK (Jun 11, 2009)

Well I'm going to lose out on a whole day of online in GTA, but at least I managed to get the Gobble Gobble (3 strikes in bowling) achievement, that was my last single player one. Now I'm just joy riding around and going off roading


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 11, 2009)

I wanna join!

System: Elite

Live Gamertag: Papahyooie360 (also zWEAPON Xz   <- Halo2 and 3 only)

Games owned: several, but mostly play GTA4, Halo123

Soon going to do a window mod with green LED's inside. I'll post pics 

ADD ME AND PLAY HALO3!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 11, 2009)

Sony has the best LCD tv's out there in my opinion, right now. Samsung's LED tv does use LED Backlights so the COLOR and light looks a lot better compared to most LCDs out there. Plasma's and LCD's still cannot truly represent a true black but Samsung's new one and Sony's does to a good extent. I've played around with the new samsung at HHGREG and Best Buy and am in love with it. Plus it is super slim. For the price though, you can nab and awesome Sony Bravia 240hz LCD and call it a day.


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 11, 2009)

> I used 1440x900 on my Acer X193W with the 360 connected via VGA, it looked fine and the NXE added 1440x900 to the resolution list so it's now 16:9 instead of 16:10 stretched.


is my monitor no speaker


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 11, 2009)

you all want to make me hook up my xbox 360 back to the pc monitor, it did look damn good tho


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 11, 2009)

depends on the specs, most LCD monitors for comps come with small 2w or less speakers. Id love to use my 1920 x 1080p Asus MOnitor with my ps3, but the speakers are crap.


----------



## DaveK (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm using the Samsung T220HD for my 360 via HDMI and the speakers are quite good, not dodgy PSP like sound lol, they're more what you'd expect from a regular HDTV, not quite as good but better than most monitor speakers.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 11, 2009)

Duly noted.


----------



## DaveK (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, it was a nice surprise coming from a 20" Samsung which had terrible speakers, the T220HD is actually a pretty nice monitor, shame it's lacking a composite input in favor of a second HDMI port lol.

Now, I need to sort out my Xbox Live account, think I'll start buying Live cards since using a Credit card is just hassle with them.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah I prefer HDMI though over composite. To me its a bit better picture. I love how my composite HD looks on my 360 on my LG 50" Plasma, though its only 720p. My ps3 on a 720p hdmi input Vizio looks a bit better, but the vizio is LCD.


----------



## DaveK (Jun 11, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> yeah I prefer HDMI though over composite. To me its a bit better picture. I love how my composite HD looks on my 360 on my LG 50" Plasma, though its only 720p. My ps3 on a 720p hdmi input Vizio looks a bit better, but the vizio is LCD.



Composite is SD, Component is HD 

But I just think for a small TV it could have had composite as it has VGA, DVI, HDMI and Component but just 1 SCART and no Composite.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 11, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Composite is SD, Component is HD
> 
> But I just think for a small TV it could have had composite as it has VGA, DVI, HDMI and Component but just 1 SCART and no Composite.



I was then going to say that lol, I think he meant Component....not CompoSHIT


----------



## DaveK (Jun 11, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> I was then going to say that lol, I think he meant Component....not CompoSHIT



I just think 2 HDMI cables on a 22" is a bit much lol, I have my 360 via HDMI, my digital cable box via SCART, I would have my PS2 via Composite if I could or connect my phone via composite. PC via DVI or VGA.

You could hook up a 360, PS3 and Blu-ray player to this TV (except the Component looks like SD lol) but if you had all that stuff you'd probably have a 40" or something lol

I could unplug the digi cable box and use a composite to scart adapter but changing wires is a pain lol.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 11, 2009)

That is what I meant, thanks guys.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 12, 2009)

Why are you guys worrying about the sound quality of a monitor's speakers? Just hook the 360 up to your computer speakers if you plan to use your monitor. The sound quality of built-in speakers should never be an issue, unless your monitor has an HD tuner built in, and you use it as a TV as well.


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 12, 2009)

i have not sound  white vga cable by monitor ??


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 12, 2009)

> i have not sound white vga cable by monitor ??


please help


----------



## DaveK (Jun 12, 2009)

shk021051 said:


> please help



You're not making any sense...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 12, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Why are you guys worrying about the sound quality of a monitor's speakers? Just hook the 360 up to your computer speakers if you plan to use your monitor. The sound quality of built-in speakers should never be an issue, unless your monitor has an HD tuner built in, and you use it as a TV as well.



Agreed.  Generally, LCD TV's that double as monitors have better built in speakers than standalone LCD monitors that have built in speakers (if you get what I mean lol)

My daughters has areally nice 19" Samsung LCD TV, but I got her a Logitech 2.1 PC speaker setup for her 360 because Guitar Hero sounds awesome on it


----------



## DaveK (Jun 12, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Why are you guys worrying about the sound quality of a monitor's speakers? Just hook the 360 up to your computer speakers if you plan to use your monitor. The sound quality of built-in speakers should never be an issue, unless your monitor has an HD tuner built in, and you use it as a TV as well.





HookeyStreet said:


> Agreed.  Generally, LCD TV's that double as monitors have better built in speakers than standalone LCD monitors that have built in speakers (if you get what I mean lol)
> 
> My daughters has areally nice 19" Samsung LCD TV, but I got her a Logitech 2.1 PC speaker setup for her 360 because Guitar Hero sounds awesome on it



My 2.1 Dell speakers don't have an aux port otherwise I would have used them cos subwoofers FTW but I also lost the adapter lol but the T220HD has a 3.5mm headphone jack so now I just plug the speakers into it if I want to use them


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 12, 2009)

OMG, Ghostbusters is awesome 

When the theme tune kicked in during the intro the hairs on my neck stood up (how sad am I lol)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2009)

Man, your not right! Your Not right!!!!  GRRR!  I think I'll turn on the xbox today.. lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 18, 2009)

Does anyone want to buy a limited edition Halo 'Spartan' wireless controller that has been modified with blue LEDs, dual Rapid Fire switches and rubber thumbgrips?

I also have a matching limited edition Halo 'Master Chief' faceplate for sale


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 21, 2009)

stefanels hope you dont mind but might be getting a 360 i recommended the 60gb over the 120gb only difference is the larger hdd

use 1st/3rd party vga cables, hdmi or hdmi to dvi adapter, stereo red/whte to 3.5mm jack for sound to speakers


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone seen that new worms 2:Armageddon trailer, its hosted on tpu and its HD.
Man that look like some sick worms xbox live arcade fun. All of the old weapons return from the Armageddon to the donkey LOL, new ones like an acid gun and a turret and a bull? looks like the sheep but rams into you for massive damage.
Looks really fun, i remember playing it 3 or 4 player back on the ps1 and pc. Worms on xbox live was a disappointment i remember it looking good but then it didnt have a whole lot of weapons or levels.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 22, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> stefanels hope you dont mind but might be getting a 360 i recommended the 60gb over the 120gb only difference is the larger hdd



But the extra 60GB worth of space does come in handy when installing games


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 22, 2009)

Just thought I'd give you guys a heads up here before I list my Xbox Elite with some good games for once   It will come with a Red Play n Charge controller, a World Tour-style guitar with a faceplate skin, Halo 3, GTA 4, Skate 1 & 2, Turok, Guitar Hero III and World Tour, BF Bad Company, an HD-DVD player, King Kong, Transformers, and 300 in HD-DVD, a memory card (for moving your game saves around if you're upgrading) and all cables and accessories.

I've realized that the only games I play are Guitar Hero, and I've decided to buy a real guitar, so my box won't be used very often at all.  Not sure about a price, but if you're interested, shoot me a PM with an offer and we can see if we can work something out.  Look for it to be listed within the next few weeks.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 22, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> But the extra 60GB worth of space does come in handy when installing games



it only comes in handy for some people, for me tho id rather spend less and just install the games i play regularly

anyway the elite i think only has the space, an HDMI cable and the matt finish

i like the elite but its up to whoever is buying is the extra space what they need


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 25, 2009)

Ive got 15 games for sale, let me know if any of you guys are interested:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=97708


----------



## DaveK (Jun 25, 2009)

This is my email to Xbox support:



> I chose Xbox 360 Live but the Problem Type option wouldn't change from Xbox Hardware so I just chose Safety concern or issue.
> 
> My Xbox Live account has been suspended due to a problem with my payment methods. I was using my mam's credit card with permission, but the card was used fruadually and the bank cancelled it, since then I kept getting emails urging me to update my payment methods but I ignored them since I don't have money to buy prepaid cards nor did I want to call up support to an Indian call center to be put on hold for an hour, I shouldn't have to do anything yet here I am writing this email. Since I cannot cancel the card on my console, I left it. I have now been suspended from using Xbox Live, which I find absolutely ridiculous, what ever happened to the free Silver account? So because I'm not paying you're not letting me onto Xbox Live at all? And, when I went to enter a different credit card it won't let me use it, this is extremely unfair since I'm a paying customer.



Wonder what they will say. That's all I could say since you have to type the email on their website and you're limited to 1,000 characters.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 25, 2009)

DaveK said:


> This is my email to Xbox support:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what they will say. That's all I could say since you have to type the email on their website and you're limited to 1,000 characters.



Have you tried logging in on xbox.com and changing your payment method from there?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 25, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> it only comes in handy for some people, for me tho id rather spend less and just install the games i play regularly
> 
> anyway the elite i think only has the space, an HDMI cable and the matt finish
> 
> i like the elite but its up to whoever is buying is the extra space what they need



I love the colour of the Elite and at the time, the HDMI support.  But now all consoles come with HDMI, the only other selling point about the Elite is the 120GB HDD.

I personally install ALL of the current games Im playing to the HDD to save on noise, loading times and DVDROM wear 'n' tear


----------



## DaveK (Jun 26, 2009)

Ok, I got a reply from Microsoft:



> Hello David,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Microsoft online support for XBOX. I am June and I will be helping you today with this issue.
> 
> ...



Funny because I remember saying "_And, when I went to enter a different credit card it won't let me use it_" yesterday, and why did I get instructions for how to get Microsoft points? :shadedshu

Now it's time to write a heated email because they're just wasting my fucking time.

Here's my response:



> I chose Xbox 360 Live but the Problem Type option wouldn't change from Xbox Hardware so I just chose Safety concern or issue.
> 
> Yesterday I sent an email regarding my suspended account, today I got a response telling me how to add a credit card to my account and how to buy Microsoft Points, I know how to do all this stuff, I'm not an idiot. What I do want is to get my account free from suspension. The credit card I was using was canceled and instead of getting reverted to a Silver account I was just suspended. I want my account back, I cannot, i repeat, I CANNOT ADD ANOTHER CREDIT CARD TO MY ACCOUNT. It will NOT let me. I mentioned this yesterday but I was ignored. I haven't done anything wrong and I'm a paying customer, I don't deserve this treatment. I stop paying for a Gold account so I get kicked off online all together. Now, I do not want to call support because I don't want to waste my money, just give me my account back and stop wasting my bloody time.


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 27, 2009)

what are you ruling for xbox360 vertical or horizontal??


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 27, 2009)

SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):
can i join?
temporarily not owning one i lost the "custody" battle over the 360 with my mom...
about to buy premium once microsoft restocks the expertzone and going to give it the illusion that its an elite 

LIVE GAMER TAG:

Momentomoir

GAMES OWNED:

L4D
SF4
Halo 3
and what ever game i choose to check out from my work(game stop)

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

L4D (on my grandpas elite)

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME:

L4D

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)
L4D 2


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 28, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> SYSTEM (Core, Premium or Elite):
> can i join?
> temporarily not owning one i lost the "custody" battle over the 360 with my mom...
> about to buy premium once microsoft restocks the expertzone and going to give it the illusion that its an elite
> ...



cool, youve been added


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 28, 2009)

Cool I just found out I'm possibly gettin an elite soon plus many games anyone can add me on live especially if u think u cab give me a real challenge on L4D


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 28, 2009)

Xbox360 you can be in horizontal or vertical Dhyn?
Other questions and I monitor my ratio is 16:10, when I connected the xbox360 elongation image does not suffer?
please help


----------



## shk021051 (Jun 29, 2009)

> Xbox360 you can be in horizontal or vertical Dhyn?
> Other questions and I monitor my ratio is 16:10, when I connected the xbox360 elongation image does not suffer?



please HELP


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 29, 2009)

shk021051 said:


> please HELP



1.Ya the 360 can be put either way.
2.And you monitor should be fine with the 360.

The questions seem broken tho.(not so good English?)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 29, 2009)

shk021051 said:


> Xbox360 you can be in horizontal or vertical Dhyn?
> Other questions and I monitor my ratio is 16:10, when I connected the xbox360 elongation image does not suffer?
> please help



I recommend keeping it horizontal


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 29, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> Cool I just found out I'm possibly gettin an elite soon plus many games anyone can add me on live especially if u think u cab give me a real challenge on L4D



cool, if you like L4D, have you played the Zombie mode on CoD W@W? (Nazi Zombies, Zombie Asylum & Zombie Swamp)

If you havent, you should


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 29, 2009)

Didn't like cod 5
Cod4 however I loved I was beast with sniper


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 29, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> Didn't like cod 5
> Cod4 however I loved I was beast with sniper



cool, did you try the Zombie mode on CoD5 then?  Its good fun and dare I say, better than L4D  (IMHO anyway lol)


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 30, 2009)

Replaying Gears of War 2, can't wait for all the great games coming near the end of the year.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jul 2, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> cool, did you try the Zombie mode on CoD5 then?  Its good fun and dare I say, better than L4D  (IMHO anyway lol)



no i got pissed a cod 5 thank god i just rented it for free at work bc i was doing "research" as we call it at gamestop on the game
I researched cod 4 sf4 and re5 alot lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 2, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> no i got pissed a cod 5 thank god i just rented it for free at work bc i was doing "research" as we call it at gamestop on the game
> I researched cod 4 sf4 and re5 alot lol



lol   You should 'research' CoD5 again by completing it and unlocking Nazi Zombies....I think you would like that


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't play single player too besides prototype for pc


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 2, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> I don't play single player too besides prototype for pc



Nazi Zombie MP is awesome!


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 2, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Nazi Zombie MP is awesome!



Agreed, the new map pack 2 for it


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 2, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> Agreed, the new map pack 2 for it



OH YES, AWESOME INNIT!!


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 2, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> OH YES, AWESOME INNIT!!



Oh yes  

So far though i can't get past the 19th level


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 2, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> Oh yes
> 
> So far though i can't get past the 19th level



Me and my m8 got to 26 the other night 

Do you uses glitches at all?  Cos they is a nice one in the first room you start in and a good 'hell hound' glitch in the 2nd room


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 2, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Me and my m8 got to 26 the other night
> 
> Do you uses glitches at all?  Cos they is a nice one in the first room you start in and a good 'hell hound' glitch in the 2nd room



NO!!!! i can't stand people who glitch (no offence).


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 2, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> NO!!!! i can't stand people who glitch (no offence).



We didnt glitch to get to 26 lol.....weve been further glitching 

26 was doing it the honest way lol


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 2, 2009)

Good boy


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 2, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> Good boy



lol, we only glitch for a laugh and to test the glitches


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 3, 2009)

glitching i hate when im trying to do a match and some cunt thinks its funny to glitch to a part i cant shoot him but he can shoot me perfect, its fun tho sometimes just annoying when people use it all the time or when im trying to play properly

and over the years no matter how hard i practise i cant get to the level of headshot one hit kill all the time

i hate COD world at war i dont see the attraction its like COD 3 on steroids, COD 4 was aw right but not as good as people make it to be it was just average to me, honestly id rather go back and play cod 1 it reinvented WW2 games and was something special for its day

EDIT: CANT WAIT FOR FORZA 3 damn im excited! i dont like that type of music but the ones they picked for Forza games are excellent and fit in perfectly

im about to buy Worms 2 : Armageddon looks real fun


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2009)

anyone got a charge cable i can buy from them i have one rechargeable battery and i used to have a cable but i ran over it with the hoover and it shredded the cable

so i need an official cable, maybe if you sell the whole play and charge kit i can take that and use the cable on 2 batteries

i thought no point in making a wtb thread as this is the xbox 360 clubhouse

if not i can check ebay and cash converters, any deals on play and charge kits hit me up but no fake hong kong crap


----------



## Wile E (Jul 4, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> anyone got a charge cable i can buy from them i have one rechargeable battery and i used to have a cable but i ran over it with the hoover and it shredded the cable
> 
> so i need an official cable, maybe if you sell the whole play and charge kit i can take that and use the cable on 2 batteries
> 
> ...



Just splice yours back together, then save up for that quick charge stand that takes 2 batteries.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 4, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> anyone got a charge cable i can buy from them i have one rechargeable battery and i used to have a cable but i ran over it with the hoover and it shredded the cable
> 
> so i need an official cable, maybe if you sell the whole play and charge kit i can take that and use the cable on 2 batteries
> 
> ...



If you dont want to pay £14.99 for a brand new Play & Charge Kit, you may be best to check GAME or GameStation to see if they have a 2nd hand cable for sale as Im sure they only charge a couple of quid for one


----------



## DaveK (Jul 4, 2009)

Got my account back no thanks to Microsoft, the card I was using had the address changed on it, so I updated it and am back online 

Bought Sonic 3, piss easy lol 200/200 in a day, bought Comix Zone, awesome game kinda hard but achievable 200/200. Played some Burnout Paradise online, was kinda fun and the updates top that game are insane, version 1.9 and it's a 1.2GB download lol.

Been playing GRID online trying to get the rank achievements, will take awhile but am around 500 experience points (need 1,200 for Elite rank and 2,000 for Legend rank, races vary from 2-8 XP) but everyone turns the 8-Ball Pack off  It's not a mistake either like if they were quickly setting up a room, when you create a match the first option is 8-Ball Pack on or off, by default it's set On but everyone turns it off, so when I do European touring car races it's a choice of the Chevrolet Lacetti or a BMW 320i, I want to use my Volvo C30 it's a neat little car and I want to use my Evo X that car is pornography on wheels lol.

As for Forza 3, can't wait for that, graphics look amazing. Do people still play Forza 2 online? Cos I'm only missing the online million credits achievement and only have like 150,000 

Worms 2: Armageddon is awesome, had fun playing the demo of it last night, but I want to buy Duke Nukem 3D before any other arcade games 

As for using a monitor, the VGA cable works fine at 1440x900 and is displayed at 16:9 without stretch, it used to be stretched but the NXE update fixed that.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 4, 2009)

the cable is fucked and has been thrown out for a while sorry godo idea tho to try and cut the cable and put it back together, i guess i could check game not silverburn i dont think there are any trade stuff in it but a game in town (there are several lol) might or cash converters might also but i hate going in there its a bit weird


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 6, 2009)

A quick word of warning, steer clear of "Infernal" :shadedshu


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey  Got a question, i heard about the server issue for BF 1943, was wondering if anyone can let me know if the demo works yet i am still getting the "can not connect to EA server" screen. Even tried installing the demo again etc. im not gonna waist 15 dollars unless im 100 percent sure it works i played the demo on the ps3 fine so im hoping to get it for 360 as the controls for FPS are better.

Thanks


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 13, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Hey  Got a question, i heard about the server issue for BF 1943, was wondering if anyone can let me know if the demo works yet i am still getting the "can not connect to EA server" screen. Even tried installing the demo again etc. im not gonna waist 15 dollars unless im 100 percent sure it works i played the demo on the ps3 fine so im hoping to get it for 360 as the controls for FPS are better.
> 
> Thanks



I live in the UK and the BF1943 demo and full game is working fine.  For the first few days the game did randomly disconnect because so many people purchased it but now it all seems fine.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeeah, there has been problems with BF1943 here in the US.. As of last night, my friend was still getting the "can on connect" and then if he did get on... a few mins it will disconnect.  I don't really think EA knew what they where doing with this release.. They need MOre servers and fast!!!!!

As for me, I'm playing Armor Core 4 Answer right now. Hooked on that game. Prince of Persia was a waste in my eyes.. Spent 4 days playing it non stop, & I rather go back to the Ps2 versions..


----------



## DaveK (Jul 13, 2009)

Bought Worms 2 Armageddon and Duke Nukem 3D  Awesome games, Anyone up for a game of Worms this week? I suck so you'll get an easy win lol.

Duke Nukem man, reminds me of the good old days when gaming was bad as. It's kinda hard even on Piece of Cake (the easiest difficulty) It actually seems like a pretty long game, 4 episodes each with a handful of levels which last a bit, deffo worth 800 points length wise, I'd say the multiplayer deathmatch/1 on 1 would be fun but no one seems to play it.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Jul 14, 2009)

yea still not working for me ugh, im going to be forced to get it for my ps3 soon

if it doesn't clear up


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 19, 2009)

The Limited Edition Halo 3 : ODST pad looks pretty nice:

http://www.engadget.com/2009/06/01/halo-3-odsts-limited-edition-360-controller/


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 19, 2009)

After seeing the whole Prestige edition of COW: MW2.... This is just crap... lol... Nah, it's nice looking, I preordered Batman's Collectors edition. I was creaming over what it gave ya!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> After seeing the whole Prestige edition of COD: MW2.... This is just crap... lol... Nah, it's nice looking, I preordered Batman's Collectors edition. I was creaming over what it gave ya!



cool, what do you get with the Collectors Ed Arkham Asylum?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 19, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> cool, what do you get with the Collectors Ed Arkham Asylum?



from gamestop you get a extra villain challenge map. You get as the collectors ed is a 

    14" Batarang with stand
       Matches the Batarang’s in-game design
     Arkham Doctor’s Journal
         48 pages of notes on Arkham’s inmates
        Embossed leather dust jacket 
     2 Sleeve Digi-pack, including:
          Game disc
        Behind-the-scenes DVD 
     Code for downloadable Challenge Map
     Exclusive “Crime Alley” map, available immediately
     Full-color Manual


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 19, 2009)

the modern warfare 2 has the giant binocs i mean really? the special editions sometimes come with strange thing

a key ring, bouns disk and art work book would be fine for me im not paying over the odds


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 19, 2009)

It's night vision goggles that are less then $100 bucks! lol... Nah, I'd still get the MW2 Prestige edition.. I think that's a lot better to get then a giant Master Chef's head..


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> It's night vision goggles that are less then $100 bucks! lol... Nah, I'd still get the MW2 Prestige edition.. I think that's a lot better to get then a giant Master Chef's head..



Yep and I might actually buy a real badass pair of night vision goggles so I can save money on electricity at night


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 20, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> from gamestop you get a extra villain challenge map. You get as the collectors ed is a
> 
> 14" Batarang with stand
> Matches the Batarang’s in-game design
> ...



Very nice


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Yep and I might actually buy a real badass pair of night vision goggles so I can save money on electricity at night



lol.. lights out, you using the delta all ready, and you are using night vision goggles??? lol.. I want to know if you have cockpit bed as well??? lol 



HookeyStreet said:


> Very nice



yeah, it was a good $100 I've spent on a game in a long time!


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 21, 2009)

Finally! 

The Force Unleashed Jedi Temple Mission Pack - 400MPs


----------



## Nick259 (Jul 21, 2009)

Right, just bought an xbox 360 a week ago so count me in!

SYSTEM (Arcade, Core, Premium, Elite etc):

Premium with 20gb HDD (traded my 60gb with alex because I don't need that much space)

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

1x white, 1x black wireless controller, VGA cable (play on my monitor) 1 Play 'n' Charge kits, wired headset, 20GB HDD, Official component HD AV cable (not using if anybody wants to buy then PM )

Console

LIVE GAMER TAG:

Don't have one atm

GAMES OWNED:

Halo 3 

Still building my collection

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

Halo series

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME(s):

Halo series
Crysis!!!!! (yes i know it's not on consoles  )

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

Modern Warfare 2
Left 4 Dead 2
Crysis 2

Will get all of them for the pc tho


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> It's night vision goggles that are less then $100 bucks! lol... Nah, I'd still get the MW2 Prestige edition.. I think that's a lot better to get then a giant Master Chef's head..



hahaha to right the helmet was a bit strange


----------



## DaveK (Jul 23, 2009)

Just got kicked from a Versus match in Left 4 Dead, 2 survivors dead, one about to die and I was healing and a vote kick for me came up, wow people are dumb, kicking me would cause them to lose the match.

It all started when a guy got kicked, some voted for him to be kicked and I said yes because he wasn't doing anything. He comes back into the room, gets kicked, comes back, gets kicked. Then there is a vote for another guy people vote no. Then near the end of the level I get voted and they say yes, despite the fact I was the only one alive and not dying and playing well, I could have saved the other guy who was down.

Another match was at the end of the No Mercy campaign and the heli was coming, 2 were pinned by hunters I was just on the ground dying but was right next to the helipad, the guy who was fine wasn't doing anything but standing there and I was shooting to get his attention, he ignores us all and was killed :shadedshu


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 23, 2009)

They just couldnt hack having someone better than them playing, take it as a compliment.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 23, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Just got kicked from a Versus match in Left 4 Dead, 2 survivors dead, one about to die and I was healing and a vote kick for me came up, wow people are dumb, kicking me would cause them to lose the match.
> 
> It all started when a guy got kicked, some voted for him to be kicked and I said yes because he wasn't doing anything. He comes back into the room, gets kicked, comes back, gets kicked. Then there is a vote for another guy people vote no. Then near the end of the level I get voted and they say yes, despite the fact I was the only one alive and not dying and playing well, I could have saved the other guy who was down.
> 
> Another match was at the end of the No Mercy campaign and the heli was coming, 2 were pinned by hunters I was just on the ground dying but was right next to the helipad, the guy who was fine wasn't doing anything but standing there and I was shooting to get his attention, he ignores us all and was killed :shadedshu



Thats some story 

I hate it when ya join a game in COD and i get kicked just because im English, like wtf is the point


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Jul 24, 2009)

They were probably trying to do achievement shit and you were cramping there style i see it happen all the time


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 24, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> They were probably trying to do achievement shit and *you were cramping there style* i see it happen all the time



Nah man, it's just kids "acting cool" while they're around thier mates.

Besides i don't rate myself bad at all on the zombies


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> They were probably trying to do achievement shit and you were cramping there style i see it happen all the time



ain't that the truth!!! I stopped playing Most online games because of that sh1t... I'll play maybe L4D, & UT3 on the PC, but that's it... I was kicked out of so many TF2 maps because of the damn achievement stuff it wasn't even funny.. Then don't even go there on when NFSS came out... Whining kids w/ their headsets..


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 24, 2009)

Apologies for the advertisement, but if you were eyeballing my Xbox 360 package that was for sale here, it's moved to Ebay (see sig).


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 24, 2009)

oh noooo ebay links!
lol i thought those where banned?

anyway i want to win some microsoft points on 1 vs 100 because i want castle crashers!!! fucking xbla and its expensive good games!!!


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 24, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> _*oh noooo ebay links!
> lol i thought those where banned?*_
> 
> anyway i want to win some microsoft points on 1 vs 100 because i want castle crashers!!! fucking xbla and its expensive good games!!!



... Really, i've posted a few of ebay links the past few days


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 24, 2009)

You can't post them in the [FS/FT] forum.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jul 24, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> You can't post them in the [FS/FT] forum.



I'm ok then


----------



## DaveK (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey guys, what's the program that converts HD videos on the fly to stream on 360? I tried a 2GB 720p AVI and it didn't work, hell even normal MP4s don't work on 360 sometimes :S

I wish MKV would work on 360, afterall it's pretty much like normal video but with built in subtitles or multiple audio tracks.


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 28, 2009)

Well its good thing I hung onto my xbox cous Kojima is releaseing a Xbox metal gear solid exclusive.......

Not that i would ever get rid of my ps3..(not that i play anything on it)


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 28, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Hey guys, what's the program that converts HD videos on the fly to stream on 360? I tried a 2GB 720p AVI and it didn't work, hell even normal MP4s don't work on 360 sometimes :S
> 
> I wish MKV would work on 360, afterall it's pretty much like normal video but with built in subtitles or multiple audio tracks.



I think you're looking for this:

http://tversity.com/

Great app.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 29, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Hey guys, what's the program that converts HD videos on the fly to stream on 360? I tried a 2GB 720p AVI and it didn't work, hell even normal MP4s don't work on 360 sometimes :S
> 
> I wish MKV would work on 360, afterall it's pretty much like normal video but with built in subtitles or multiple audio tracks.



Tversity and PS3 Media Server can actually do it as well, with a little configuration.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 29, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I think you're looking for this:
> 
> http://tversity.com/
> 
> Great app.



Yep, agreed.  The only other way is to convert the HD files (x264/MKV) to WMV.....which takes ages depending on PC power


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 3, 2009)

*New dash update*

New dash update guys 


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1500262&posted=1#post1500262


----------



## DaveK (Aug 9, 2009)

How many of you have Forza 2? I'm trying to get my last achievement in it which is get 1,000,000 online credits and it's taking forever, there's still people playing online but I'm getting nowhere and I have other games I want to play online like GRID.

Each race is getting me small wins except an hour long race, I was in a 75 lap race on the Nissan Speedway with 7 others, 4 of them quit and I came last/3rd but still won 100k (60k race and 40k with manual, abs/stability/traction off and race line off) despite 4 others quitting I ended up 3rd/7th so I was wondering if I could get 7 people in a race and have them quit after a few laps so it's just me racing, not sure if it will work though there might have to be others then you could just pause the game and wait an hour.

It's just that it takes so long to get very little winnings and I have other games that have online achieves that take some time (GTA IV, GRID) and Forza 3 is out in October so not many people will be playing.

My aim is to get 100k per race, I have approx 325,000 credits now so I just need to do 7 races. If 1 do 1 hour race a day I can have the achievement in just 7 days but at the rate I'm going now it will take about 2 months if I race every single day for a few hours which wont happen. I probably don't even need 7 more people since I came 3rd and got 100k, coming 1st would get more so I'd probably only need 3 or 4 people.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 10, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yep, agreed.  The only other way is to convert the HD files (x264/MKV) to WMV.....which takes ages depending on PC power



if you have an nvidia card you can use badaboom ive been converting all of my dvd's using it...only take 36 minutes with a GTX 275


----------



## DaveK (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm going to trade my 20GB Premium, Quick Charge Kit and maybe 2 games (DiRT & Silent Hill) and the wireless adapter in GAME for the Elite & Quick Charge Kit but, how will I transfer my game saves? :S

Only getting €100 for the console, bloody rip :S


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 20, 2009)

i'd wait man i heard and what not since sony did that price cut, Microsoft is suppose to bring the elite down to the same price to compete


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 20, 2009)

DaveK said:


> I'm going to trade my 20GB Premium, Quick Charge Kit and maybe 2 games (DiRT & Silent Hill) and the wireless adapter in GAME for the Elite & Quick Charge Kit but, how will I transfer my game saves? :S
> 
> Only getting €100 for the console, bloody rip :S



Use a memory card to transfer them. Game saves are small files. You probably won't be able to transfer anything larger like videos or DLC, so you'll have to re-download that.



joinmeindeath417 said:


> i'd wait man i heard and what not since sony did that price cut, Microsoft is suppose to bring the elite down to the same price to compete



They are getting rid of the 60 GB model and are going to sell the Arcade, 20 GB, and 120 GB, with the 120 GB being at a $300 price point.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 20, 2009)

they got rid of the 20gb for the 60gb so its only goign to be arcade and elite for sale


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh were they doing it that way? I knew they were getting rid of one of them, thanks


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 20, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Oh were they doing it that way? I knew they were getting rid of one of them, thanks



the 20gb has been gone ever since the 60gb came out pointless really as i think the 60gb should stay and arcade go

its pointless having the arcade as they are pushing the 60gb away due to installs and downloads so what its not like the arcade can store much lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 20, 2009)

It's for those who want a 360 to play with the family and don't want to spend a lot. It would be nice for them to sell the 20 GB for the arcade price, but then they get to gouge our wallets with inflated HDD prices.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 20, 2009)

M$ won't sell the 60gb or even a 20gb for 200 dollars, so what to do?

Eliminate the middle man, no 60, just 512mb of memory (yes they doubled it for some reason) or 120gb HDD.

so the price point will be 
$199.99
and 
$299.99

Problem with getting rid of the Arcade is they want to be the cheapest "next-gen" console and for a basic package they are.


----------



## DaveK (Aug 21, 2009)

I see the point of the Arcade, but you can get the 60GB for about €25-30 more which is worth the extra.

Anyway, I sold my 360 and got an Elite, Play & Charge Kit, 256MB Memory Card, Fight Night Round 4 and Tiger Woods 10.

360 with HDD was only worth €100 but I only sold my console so I could transfer saves, they were supposed to give me €80 for the console but I got €90, I'll then sell them my HDD to them for €27 (€20 if you sell it with the console). I bought the Play & Charge for €20 and bought a 256MB mem card USED for €25 :shadedshu.

Sold my white quick charge kit, wireless adapter, DiRT and Silent Hill for about €50, got ripped off big time. €2 i think it was for my quick charge kit, €12 for DiRT, €14 for Silent Hill and €25 for the wireless which I paid €90 for.

Fight Night and Tiger Woods were part of a bundle, extra €12 with the Elite, they were worth €25 each instore to sell despite being sealed so I just pre-ordered DiRT 2 from those 2 games then I got home to my surprise to see these in the bag:







Well, that's what they get for ripping me off. 20GB Premiums are sold used for €149.99, they only pay €100 for them. I bought Silent Hill for €40 and it's in mint condition and only got €14 for it, wireless adapter was €90 and I only got €25. I'll see if anyone wants to buy those games, gonna sell them for €30 each as they are brand new and sealed and cost €50 in shops.

Wasn't happy about the prices I got but I probably won't have another chance of getting an Elite, it's the Jasper I had the Falcon.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 21, 2009)

yeah trading games in sucks because its never worth it, i remember trading in killzone 2 for ps3 (cause i had 2 copies) and i got $25 for it, and as i was looking for a new game, they put it on the floor for 55 dollars haha

i was like NICE


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 29, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> yeah trading games in sucks because its never worth it, i remember trading in killzone 2 for ps3 (cause i had 2 copies) and i got $25 for it, and as i was looking for a new game, they put it on the floor for 55 dollars haha
> 
> i was like NICE



F*cking arseholes!  So they sold your technically 2nd hand game as if it was new   That pisses me off!  And they wonder why people pirate shit


----------



## DaveK (Aug 29, 2009)

Can't wait for DiRT 2, so close. I hope it has the option to adjust the sensitivity though you turn the analog stick a tiny bit and the car turns a lot, it's possible to get used to it, but it's very very twitchy. It looks like a sweet game, but don't think we're gonna see true rally for at a few years if even. No more bombing down a narrow wet country road 

And what happened yesterday, Elite dropped by €50 lol. I heard rumours all over the net about the price drop, but it never happens in Ireland. There's been a number of price drops in the US and UK, but only 1 in Ireland and that was last summer, but surprisingly it happened here.

And now there's a 250GB Elite for €279 in Germany, but I don't need 250GB. 120GB is fine for lots of DLC and my recent played games, only games I have installed are the ones I play at the time.

Kinda glad to have a headset now, it makes such a change, was racing a group in Forza 2 and if they bump you they say sorry and you have a laugh about it, much better than silence and now if I accidentally bump someone I can say sorry.

Anyone up for some Forza 2? Only at 425k credits


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 29, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> F*cking arseholes!  So they sold your technically 2nd hand game as if it was new   That pisses me off!  And they wonder why people pirate shit



Gamestop is know of doing that crap. You trade them a game and they give you like $10 and they sell it for like $45 in the store., its BS.:shadedshu


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow so M$ is actually making another sku to replace the "middleman"

hm so Arcade is still Arcade, "elite" is now "pro" and Elite pro is now "elite"
hmph

go Microshaft, yeah there getting desperate now.

I'm sure the 250gb is to compete with the 250gb ps3 slim when it comes out, but to charge the same price as the Elite was before the price drop is ridiculous.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 29, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Gamestop is know of doing that crap. You trade them a game and they give you like $10 and they sell it for like $45 in the store., its BS.:shadedshu



Its a scandal m8.  GAME in the UK offered my m8 £12 cash or £25 instore credit for Batman - Arkham Asylum (PS3) on release date  (he had 2 copies and wanted to sell one)



joinmeindeath417 said:


> Wow so M$ is actually making another sku to replace the "middleman"
> 
> hm so Arcade is still Arcade, "elite" is now "pro" and Elite pro is now "elite"
> hmph
> ...



Has M$ confirmed a 250GB HDD will be available?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 29, 2009)

its all over IGN and Gamespot, because there already on amazon.com


----------



## DaveK (Aug 29, 2009)

It was on the German Amazon for pre-order, €279 with Forza 3 and there was an ad for it in South Africa with a trade in price on the PS2 Slim.

Anyone played Trials HD? Man that game is awesome. It gets really though, but it's just like one more go, one more go lol hard to put it down. I spent 2 hours getting 1 achievement lol.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 29, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> its all over IGN and Gamespot, because there already on amazon.com



Cool, I think I will just get a 250GB laptop HDD and upgrade mine myself.....it will be far cheaper lol 



DaveK said:


> It was on the German Amazon for pre-order, €279 with Forza 3 and there was an ad for it in South Africa with a trade in price on the PS2 Slim.
> 
> Anyone played Trials HD? Man that game is awesome. It gets really though, but it's just like one more go, one more go lol hard to put it down. I spent 2 hours getting 1 achievement lol.



Yep, Trials HD is VERY addictive


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 1, 2009)

yes since you have a moded 360 only one reason why youd do that lol

the 250gb hard drive is a waste because later on in a few years they will only need to bring a new one out thats how those propiatory drives fail, because you cant just upgrade it in a few years you have to wait till micrsoft bring a new one out

who knows in a few years what space we will need and then microsoft will release a new bundle with more hard drive space but no power brick or something stupid like that

i heard microsoft wouldnt even include composite cables if it wasnt a regulation

there is apparently a super elite coming out and its got a 250gb hard drive and 2 wireless controllers i dont know the truth to it but it sounds stupid, whats next the behemoth super elite natal bundle

i was happy with elite arcade and pro, they shouldve just made the elite the 250gb one and the pro the 120gb one, the arcade with a 20gb drive

the elite doesnt even include a transfer kit anymore


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 1, 2009)

yea basically there doing exactly what you just said


> they shouldve just made the elite the 250gb one and the pro the 120gb one, the arcade with a 20gb drive



The Arcade (sucks doesnt have any HDD) is still 199.99, The elite is now the Pro with a bigger HDD 299.99 and the Elite Pro will replace the Elite at 399.99.

they just shifted sku's to make it look like your getting more bang for your buck, but now that there is no HDMI cable with the elite, well than its just a Pro in a black case, with a bigger HDD


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> the elite doesnt even include a transfer kit anymore



It did before!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 1, 2009)

yea the launch elite did :/ now it only comes when you buy a new HDD


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

Well p00p. That's lamesauce.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2009)

sup guys?

my housemate is looking at getting a 360, since we already have 3 controllers in the house on our PC's.

I have a loose knowledge of them - the deal he's after is an elite 120GB, comes with halo 3 and fable 2 for $540 au

are all elites jaspers? any advice?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

Not all Elites are Jaspers. In fact, most are not. New ones should be, though, but still might not be.

If you get the Red Elite, they are all Jaspers.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 1, 2009)

Jaspers are most common with the Arcade (because it has the built in memory on board),


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2009)

alright, thanks for that info.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 1, 2009)

i find it funny that they call this a "price cut" when in actuality your not getting a price cut your getting a bigger hard drive and black casing on your 360?

how is that a price cut? they CUT OUT the most important console and dropped the price of the most expensive console so this is not a win situation here, annalist all over are basically saying this was a stupid and pointless move by Microshaft, and if anything they console should've gotten a 50 dollar price cut off the Pro model instead of phasing it out.

So what they did, is ...take the middle man out, shift down the "Elite" model, which isn't so "Elite" anymore because all consoles have HDMI (before only the Elite did so that made it special with its 120gb hdd)

Now for the same price of a pro you get the "elite" aka a bigger hard drive? 

what are they thinking people aren't going to go "ohhh a price drop" there going to go "what ..why is it black now?"

i understand the shift to compete with the ps3 price drop and its understandable but without extra features your getting nothing but more space and a new color. without new features its not going to make the system more marketable, it's just going to piss people off haha.

I own a 360 Elite, and bought one since they came out (mainly cause of the HDMI and HDD space.), 

It would've been nice if they dropped the pro from 299 to 250, and dropped the elite from 399 to 350. 

That would've made more sense no? granted it would cost "elite" owners 50 dollars more. but what bout the people who don't need an Elite they could've actually saved money haha

Oh man microshaft how you shaft us again.


----------



## amd64skater (Sep 1, 2009)

this really sucks because i bought my pro a week before halo 3 was released (it has the hdmi port). and a month and half ago i bought the 120 gig hdd because i didnt have anymore room on my 20gig. now they come out with the elite for $300 im so pissed. i have payed way more for my system and hdd than what i can get now


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 1, 2009)

leave it to them to do this to customers,

It's just a defense tactic for the PS3's drop they decided this would be the best way to make more money.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey guys, talking Xbox360 Elite, I just bought one a month ago and I was thinking of selling it, I dont want to sell it but badly need money because of Car troubles, bills & shit! the Xbox360 is an fun awesome console and I got like 8 games on it already but I finished them so damn quick, oh well but just wondering if anyone was interested just give me a buzz, I will put specs below, cheers.

XBOX360 ELITE 120GB HDD PACK (INCLUDES HALO 3 & FABLE 2)

-XBOX360 CONSOLE

-POWER CORD AND ADAPTER

-HD COMPONENT CABLES

-HDMI CABLE

-WIRED HEADSET

-WIRELESS CONTROLLER

-ALL INSTRUCTIONS AND THE THAT CRAPPY SILVER MEMBERSHIP THINGY!

-HALO 3 & FABLE 2

STUFF I BOUGHT

-ANOTHER BLACK WIRELESS CONTROLER WITH PLAY & CHARGE KIT

-WIRELESS HEADSET

-ORANGE BOX

-RESIDENT EVIL 5

-HALO WARS

-FEAR 2

-GEARS OF WAR 2 LIMITED EDITION

-BIOSHOCK

cheers guys! have any questions just give me a buzz.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 2, 2009)

Do you know what is so sneaky and sick about the new price cut? It looks like a good deal okay no hd cables but what they get you on is when you want to buy HD cables they force you to buy the expensive official ones, say you dont want to use the tv audio you use separate audio and you need the stupid dongle that comes with the hdmi cables, so now youve got no choice but to by the official hdmi cables to use external audio instead of audio over hdmi. The official HDMI cables come with the dongle that allows optical for audio.

FOR me the PS3 is looking like a fucking stellar deal, blu ray, changeable HDD, has an optical audio port on the machine, built in wireless (even if it is shitty), sorry microshaft but im not stupid to think that your actually saving money.

The old cables used to be splitter cables with component HD and composite, it didnt make M$ save any money by making it a single composite cable they just want to force you to buy the official cables.

The reason they gave was customer flexibility. WHEN IT HAD ALL 3 TYPES OF CONNECTION IN THE BOX I COULD CHOOSE WHAT ONE I WANTED TO USE NOW I HAVE TO BUY IT?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 2, 2009)

i concur! 

haha, yeah i don't like that they didn't add optical to the 360 unit, and by the way about the wireless i never found it shitty, and the ps3 slim now has the antennas in thr front of the machine so its pretty decent.


----------



## sarareid (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi buddy can I join? I am crazy about the gaming.
nd I like to play on ps3.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 2, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i concur!
> 
> haha, yeah i don't like that they didn't add optical to the 360 unit, and by the way about the wireless i never found it shitty, and the ps3 slim now has the antennas in thr front of the machine so its pretty decent.



Optical is built into the Component cable anyway and its on the adapter that you can use whilst using HDMI


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 2, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Optical is built into the Component cable anyway and its on the adapter that you can use whilst using HDMI



the component cable doesn't fit with the HDMI wire at the same time, gotta take the plastic off to get it to work which shouldn't be done.

all im saying if the tech is there (which it is through the adapter) it probably would've cost maybe 15 cent to add the optical to the actual back of the console.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2009)

does the optical work at the same time as HDMI? i'd have thoguht the console would move audio over to HDMI, if the HDMI video was in use.


----------



## amd64skater (Sep 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> does the optical work at the same time as HDMI? i'd have thoguht the console would move audio over to HDMI, if the HDMI video was in use.



yes it does it will play sound through both but i prefer optical


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> yes it does it will play sound through both but i prefer optical



can you mix and match?

say, HDMI to DVI adaptor to use a PC screen for video, but use analogue for audio?


----------



## amd64skater (Sep 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> can you mix and match?
> 
> say, HDMI to DVI adaptor to use a PC screen for video, but use analogue for audio?



not sure on the video never tried that but i dont see why it shouldnt work. but the audio you can still use analog or optical doesnt matter.


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> can you mix and match?
> 
> say, HDMI to DVI adaptor to use a PC screen for video, but use analogue for audio?



I know for sure hdmi to dvi works but I'm not sure if the analogue will work. If I had a way to test it for you real quick I would.

I don't have anything that will accept analogue audio where I'm at currently.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2009)

its just that my housemate is about to buy a 360, but he currently uses the VGA port on his monitor for some unknown reason. That leaves him with a DVI for video (HDMI to DVI adaptor helps there) but he only has stereo speakers with analogue and USB input.

i need a way to make it work in his room so he doesnt demand the TV all the time.


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its just that my housemate is about to buy a 360, but he currently uses the VGA port on his monitor for some unknown reason. That leaves him with a DVI for video (HDMI to DVI adaptor helps there) but he only has stereo speakers with analogue and USB input.
> 
> i need a way to make it work in his room so he doesnt demand the TV all the time.



If the analog audio doesn't work, then you'd be looking for a DAC or Digital-Analog Converter. They are a bit pricey.


----------



## amd64skater (Sep 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its just that my housemate is about to buy a 360, but he currently uses the VGA port on his monitor for some unknown reason. That leaves him with a DVI for video (HDMI to DVI adaptor helps there) but he only has stereo speakers with analogue and USB input.
> 
> i need a way to make it work in his room so he doesnt demand the TV all the time.



or he can get a vga switch not that expensive like $20 and the analog will work fine. but like i said before it should work hdmi to dvi


----------



## amd64skater (Sep 3, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> I know for sure hdmi to dvi works but I'm not sure if the analogue will work. If I had a way to test it for you real quick I would.
> 
> I don't have anything that will accept analogue audio where I'm at currently.



analog will work in that configuration.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2009)

alright, i'll just find out why he uses VGA on his screen, and convince him to go DVI for PC use.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 3, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> the component cable doesn't fit with the HDMI wire at the same time, gotta take the plastic off to get it to work which shouldn't be done.
> 
> all im saying if the tech is there (which it is through the adapter) it probably would've cost maybe 15 cent to add the optical to the actual back of the console.



I dont get what you mean m8   If your using Component, just plug the optical into the component cables box because it has a TOSLINK port   But if your using HDMI, you just use the adapter that used to be provided with the system (Elite)


----------



## choppy (Sep 3, 2009)

I couldnt believe it last week when i got a RROD after owning my 360 for nearly 2&1/2 years, what makes it worse is for the past 6 months i havent even played any games on it. It RROD'd after playing a Big Cook Little Cook dvd i got for my nephew!

Luckily still had time left on the extended warranty, filled out the form online and next day UPS came to pick it up and its been a week and ive got it back already. I must admit, fantastic service from MS to sort out all the shipping issues (it had to go to Germany and back).


I'm a bit surprised, seems like they havent even tried to fix my old one. Or Big Cook Little Cook  completely burnt it out lol 

Left wondering now If this is someone elses broken xbox which they have managed to fix or if ive got one of those newer 65nm units, how would i find out?



Oh and how kind of them...





XBOX live free for a month :-D


----------



## js01 (Sep 3, 2009)

choppy said:


> Left wondering now If this is someone elses broken xbox which they have managed to fix or if ive got one of those newer 65nm units, how would i find out?


It should show 12.1a on the bottom of the psu brick if it's a 65nm.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 3, 2009)

They sent you a reconditioned one you can tell they had opened it probably to switch out the motherboard, if the console isn't fixable, and/or they are super busy than they send you a new console (they did this with my brothers 360). but unless you have built in memory on your 360, than im sorry its not a Jasper


EDIT: also man you should never show the serial number...because some douche bag can say they got there 360 stolen give them that serial number and M$ can ban someone's console etc.

all that just to be a D-bag.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 3, 2009)

choppy said:


> I'm a bit surprised, seems like they havent even tried to fix my old one. Or Big Cook Little Cook  completely burnt it out lol



I know for a fact that MS dont even bother trying to fix old 2006 units anymore 

And I think you will find your 'new' unit is a recon because it has 'service date' on the label   Was it an HDMI model they sent you back....Im guessing probably not 



js01 said:


> It should show 12.1a on the bottom of the psu brick if it's a 65nm.



LOL, you will still have his old PSU as you dont return them to MS....and old PSU's work on new consoles 

The best way to tell is to see if the label on the back left of the console says 12.1a 



joinmeindeath417 said:


> EDIT: also man you should never show the serial number...because some douche bag can say they got there 360 stolen give them that serial number and M$ can ban someone's console etc.



Agreed, they do that on ebay   He should remove those pics now!


----------



## choppy (Sep 3, 2009)

sorry guys, shoulda realised...makes me the D-bag dont it :shadedshu


yeah i checked the top left corner of the 360 and it reads 16a so i guess its still an older one, however it appears ive got the Benq drive, following this article:

http://www.llamma.com/xbox360/Xbox_360_DVD_Drive_Comparison.htm


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 3, 2009)

choppy said:


> sorry guys, shoulda realised...makes me the D-bag dont it :shadedshu
> 
> 
> yeah i checked the top left corner of the 360 and it reads 16a so i guess its still an older one, however it appears ive got the Benq drive, following this article:
> ...



Nah you were just excited haha, anyway i hope the falcon doesn't fall on it's face, i had the most trouble with my falcon 360's than i did my original or jasper


----------



## choppy (Sep 3, 2009)

well i'm not gonna wait around for it to happen out of warranty (i should get 6 months on this right? ) - just gonna carry on playing my nephews dvd's on it back-to-back  and see what happens


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 3, 2009)

hahaha, yeah my falcon did the same thing i used it strictly for movies for like 2 months and for some reason thats when it started to give me RRoD, Strange, i thought it was mad at me


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 3, 2009)

choppy said:


> sorry guys, shoulda realised...makes me the D-bag dont it :shadedshu
> 
> 
> yeah i checked the top left corner of the 360 and it reads 16a so i guess its still an older one, however it appears ive got the Benq drive, following this article:
> ...



Yuk!!! I hate BenQ drives, they are the 2nd worst....the (s)Hitachi being the worst


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah i just install my games to my HDD it's so much quieter,


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 3, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Yeah i just install my games to my HDD it's so much quieter,



I agree 110%, allowing us to install games to the HDD was the best thing MS ever did.  When I say the BenQ is horrible I mean from a 'liking different media' POV also   The Samsung used to be the best until they started to suffer from draw lockups due to worn drive belts (those little rubber bands lol)   Now the best drive to own is the LiteOn, and thats what you get in all of the new systems anyway


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 3, 2009)

oh oh oh, i gotcha  for those who don't care to really play live?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 3, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> oh oh oh, i gotcha  for those who don't care to really play live?



Mine plays on LIVE fine


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice Nice, see i wish i didn't have this OCD with owning stuff, i'd have a lot more money!

The Only system i ever modded was the Wii, cause to me it's not worth the games and emulation on it is awesome


----------



## choppy (Sep 3, 2009)

oh right - i didnt know if the benq drive was good or bad.  i'm a bit annoyed now about my replacement console - its got a few scuffs here and there .. mine was in pristine condition. guess i cant do anything about that now, 

and wheres the option to put games to my hdd, the new dashboard has got me lost. something tells me 20gb aint enough,..


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 3, 2009)

when you put the game in on the "load game" tab hit "Y" it will bring up an option list.


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 3, 2009)

Anyone think it's worth it to purchase an elite over the arcade if I currently have a 20g hard drive? I was hoping for more than that, but I suppose I could swap out the drive, my warranty was already voided so I suppose it wouldn't matter?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 3, 2009)

i'd get the extra space, but than again i install games that i play on the HDD it makes it quieter and saves the laser on the drive (although I'm sure the Motherboard will shit out before the laser).


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 3, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Anyone think it's worth it to purchase an elite over the arcade if I currently have a 20g hard drive? I was hoping for more than that, but I suppose I could swap out the drive, my warranty was already voided so I suppose it wouldn't matter?



The warranty on the console and HDD are seperate m8.  But if you dont mind voiding your HDD warranty (if its old anyway), just swap the 20GB for a 120GB (WD BEV model)  But it isnt as simple as just swapping the drives over as you need to put some data on the HDD first


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 3, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> The warranty on the console and HDD are seperate m8.  But if you dont mind voiding your HDD warranty (if its old anyway), just swap the 20GB for a 120GB (WD BEV model)  But it isnt as simple as just swapping the drives over as you need to put some data on the HDD first



Oh I know, I've read up on it. And no it is void, I've taken apart the hdd before.

Obviously not the hdd but the mounting for it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 3, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Oh I know, I've read up on it. And no it is void, I've taken apart the hdd before.
> 
> Obviously not the hdd but the mounting for it.



Cool, just pop a bigger drive in yourself then m8, stuff paying MS over-the-odds for a 120GB hdd


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 3, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Cool, just pop a bigger drive in yourself then m8, stuff paying MS over-the-odds for a 120GB hdd



The way I was looking at it $50 for the 120g drive or an extra $100 ontop the arcade for the elite model. It's a $50 difference and I get a black case


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 3, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> I agree 110%, allowing us to install games to the HDD was the best thing MS ever did.  When I say the BenQ is horrible I mean from a 'liking different media' POV also   The Samsung used to be the best until they started to suffer from draw lockups due to worn drive belts (those little rubber bands lol)   Now the best drive to own is the LiteOn, and thats what you get in all of the new systems anyway



isn't lite on a much more difficult drive to mod though ?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 3, 2009)

from what ive read you cant mod the lite on drive because the rom is read only,you can spoof another drive into thinking its a lite on and do it that way...Pain in the ass if u ask me...i wish i didnt have a LITE ON


----------



## amd64skater (Sep 4, 2009)

how can you tell which core you have jasper, i think is the one i have not sure though. i bought my system 1 week before the release of halo 3 if that helps out and its the hdmi pro system


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 4, 2009)

it's probably a falcon not a Jasper, the jaspers easiest way to tell is if you have internal memory on your motherboard, uh, and the power adapter


----------



## amd64skater (Sep 4, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> it's probably a falcon not a Jasper, the jaspers easiest way to tell is if you have internal memory on your motherboard, uh, and the power adapter



how can i tell and what is the difference


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 4, 2009)

should say 12.1a on the back of the console by the serial number


----------



## Vrgn86 (Sep 4, 2009)

Question, Does the xbox and pc's play on the same servers or is the xbox only on "XBox LIVE" servers??


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 4, 2009)

Only Game that does that is Shadow Run, good luck finding anyone that plays it ha


----------



## amd64skater (Sep 4, 2009)

well the manufature date is 2007-08-04 so im guessing falcon


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 4, 2009)

nope sorry it's not a falcon they started appearing at the end of august and early september :-\


----------



## amd64skater (Sep 4, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> nope sorry it's not a falcon they started appearing at the end of august and early september :-\



so its a jasper then im so confused what is the difference


----------



## amd64skater (Sep 4, 2009)

nvm i see i have a Zephyr core is that bad or ok ive had it this long and all good


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 4, 2009)

Falcon and Jasper are both smaller cores from the original core so it would get hot less and last "longer" the falcon failed at that pretty bad and jasper is doing good so far.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 4, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> nvm i see i have a Zephyr core is that bad or ok ive had it this long and all good



The Zephyr is the oldest and worst, but if yours is still running fine then its a good sign


----------



## TrainingDummy (Sep 5, 2009)

Vrgn86 said:


> Question, Does the xbox and pc's play on the same servers or is the xbox only on "XBox LIVE" servers??



Universe At War, ShadowRun and Lost Planet - Colonies Edition are the only cross platform titles for 360 and PC, and plenty of people still play ShadowRun (myself included)


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 5, 2009)

meh anytime i try to play online it takes forever to find a server that has people on it for shadowrun


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 5, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> meh anytime i try to play online it takes forever to find a server that has people on it for shadowrun



The PC users has the advantage anyway........a mouse & keyboard, so they will pwn you everytime


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 5, 2009)

*HD-DVD add-on + 35 movies for sale*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=103166


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 5, 2009)

i was alright at that game for 360, but i got bored of it quick. It was a good concept, just a bad game IMHO.


----------



## radeon747 (Sep 5, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> The Zephyr is the oldest and worst, but if yours is still running fine then its a good sign



Still got one off those xbox 360 zephyr just started to play up on me as i am the third owner off this xbox 360 the hd wont even play some og games. But its funny that it still likes to play halo 3 if no probs


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 6, 2009)

prob needs a DVD Pot tweak.

Just wanted to post here to get the word out that there is finally a way to fix the 3RROD, E47, instant overheat and a buncha other retarded errors related to the chips falling off the board FOR FREE.

All u need is a freaking heatgun use the low setting if you gun has high and low, follow the usual 360 disassemble procedure till u got nothing but a bare motherboard with no heatsinks wires ect need help go here http://www.anandtech.com/systems/showdoc.aspx?i=2610&p=2

Using  heat gun start with the bottom side of the board place it on the large metal frame that its usually mounted on so that it supported i have attached a picture just for reference of the area that should be heated.

Begin by heating the area around the gpu and cpu moving in circular motions with ur heatgun about 6 inches away from the board also hit the area directly behind the gpu and over the ram chips but focus more on the cpu and gpu. do this for about 8 min or until the board gets a bout 230+ degrees F i used a ir temp gun for my rc to check.

Quickly wile the board is still hot flip it right side up and continue the process on the top try to avoid heating the capacitors and other things on the board by focusing on the cpu and gpu for another 8 min or so.

Let it all cool down for about an hour re apply some good thermal paste put it all back together and behold what microsoft has been charging ppl 100$ bucks to fix.
ive done this to 2 zephrys so far and they have been working fine now for almost a month


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 7, 2009)

Batou1986 said:


> prob needs a DVD Pot tweak.
> 
> Just wanted to post here to get the word out that there is finally a way to fix the 3RROD, E47, instant overheat and a buncha other retarded errors related to the chips falling off the board FOR FREE.
> 
> ...



This method does work, but its not a 'permafix' m8.  The best way to repair a 360 like this is to strip the motherboard down and bake it in the oven, but thats not a 'permafix' either.  Both methods 'should' give you a few months worth of gaming (usually about 6-8 months depending on use), but eventually the console will die again   (but you usually can do the 'fix' again and have a few more months of gaming  )


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 7, 2009)

Best way to fix the xbox is to go to walmart and buy a arcade than take it home than......................and..................and than....................and eventually.......than take it to walmart and say...............and i promise you it's a "permafix" for at least 9 months to a year  than you just do it again..oh make sure you pay in cash don't want credit cards linked to that stuff


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 7, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Best way to fix the xbox is to go to walmart and buy a arcade than take it home than......................and..................and than....................and eventually.......than take it to walmart and say...............and i promise you it's a "permafix" for at least 9 months to a year  than you just do it again..oh make sure you pay in cash don't want credit cards linked to that stuff



I have a 3 year coverplan for my Jasper Elite (kindly given to me by a m8 that works in a computer store) so Im sorted   My console is covered against RRoD and accidental damage, along with the accessories 

When my old console died, I was naughty and swapped it with a new one....I know its bad, but f*ck it, it went back to MS anyway


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 8, 2009)

haha after #3 could you blame me for swapping? i wasn't about to wait another 4 weeks for my system either way the defective one ends up back at microshaft so.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 8, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> haha after #3 could you blame me for swapping? i wasn't about to wait another 4 weeks for my system either way the defective one ends up back at microshaft so.



Jasper core is much better then the others, if you haven't had one of those, i suggest getting one.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah that my current one, aside from occasional freezing i think it doesn't get nearly as hot as the other's so im hoping haha


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 8, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> yeah that my current one, aside from occasional freezing i think it doesn't get nearly as hot as the other's so im hoping haha



your getting 'freezing' problems with your Jasper system   Mines sweet, no problems at all


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah im just assuming its from the games im playing just to try and keep a cool head about it haha


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 8, 2009)

Check this out...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1544394&postcount=1


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 8, 2009)

ha can it install windows!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 8, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> ha can it install windows!



Admit it. Thats one sexy case.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been wanting that case. Can't justify the warranty voiding tho.


----------



## DaveK (Sep 9, 2009)

Woot DiRT 2 out on Friday in the UK but Thursday in the rest of Europe and Ireland will still be included in the UK date despite being Europe...woot it's out soon.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 9, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Admit it. Thats one sexy case.



yeah it is,


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I've been wanting that case. Can't justify the warranty voiding tho.



You wont void your warranty if you remove the sticker with an hairdryer and use the right tools to open the casing  (let me know if you need to know what you need)



DaveK said:


> Woot DiRT 2 out on Friday in the UK but Thursday in the rest of Europe and Ireland will still be included in the UK date despite being Europe...woot it's out soon.



Ive got it already............great game


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 9, 2009)

M$ no longer uses that shiny silver sticker its now a piece of paper far more brittle than the shiny sticker


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Check this out...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1544394&postcount=1



I saw that case before, its a great case for the 360 if you're willing to take the system apart.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 10, 2009)

that case isnt that great i heard its just not worth the money and its really big

for a console i just want to plug it in play a few games turn it off and go on the pc play a huge session of one game


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 10, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> You wont void your warranty if you remove the sticker with an hairdryer and use the right tools to open the casing  (let me know if you need to know what you need)
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got it already............great game



you void the warranty as soon as you open it sure you can make it look like you never opened it but that getting away with it the reality is you still broke the warranty but never got caught


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he knows that hahah!

He was just saying there is a way to make it "look" like you haven't opened it up.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 10, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> You wont void your warranty if you remove the sticker with an hairdryer and use the right tools to open the casing  (let me know if you need to know what you need)
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got it already............great game



Yes, I am interested in this info. PM me please.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 10, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> M$ no longer uses that shiny silver sticker its now a piece of paper far more brittle than the shiny sticker



lol shut up m8, both silver and paper stickers come off PERFECTLY with a little bit of heat from an hairdryer   I have 3x spare paper warranty stickers, 1 x silver and even a sticker from an HDD lol (see pic)..........all removed with an hairdryer 



Wile E said:


> Yes, I am interested in this info. PM me please.



OK m8 will do


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 10, 2009)

haha nicee, i was just saying that they don't use the foil ones anymore but nice job looks mint

you have 5 360's?!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 10, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> haha nicee, i was just saying that they don't use the foil ones anymore but nice job looks mint
> 
> you have 5 360's?!



No, only 2, but I have picked up spare stickers from various consoles I have had dealings with


----------



## shk021051 (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm going to buy hdmi cable for x360
what version support x360??
1.2 or 1.2a or 1.3
???


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 10, 2009)

shk021051 said:


> I'm going to buy hdmi cable for x360
> what version support x360??
> 1.2 or 1.2a or 1.3
> ???



Grab a 1.3b HDMI cable m8

And dont be fooled into buying a really expensive one because a cheap 1.3b HDMI cable will work just as well as the over priced ones (that includes gold plated ones lol)


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 10, 2009)

shk021051 said:


> I'm going to buy hdmi cable for x360
> what version support x360??
> 1.2 or 1.2a or 1.3
> ???



i think its 1.2 but 1.3 is backwards compatiable, it doesnt matter which one you get really

its just sony bullshit updating HDMI specs

i also use a hairdryer to get stickers off, of like games and i did it on an old xbox because it wouldnt peel off normally


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 10, 2009)

Cheap MS points guys: 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1547304#post1547304


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 10, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Cheap MS points guys:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1547304#post1547304



thanks hookey ima try that out, i remember doritos where giving out free 48hrs trials of xbox live my mate racked up a bunch


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 10, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> thanks hookey ima try that out, i remember doritos where giving out free 48hrs trials of xbox live my mate racked up a bunch



sweet


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 10, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> sweet



it was stupid it let you use the same email multiple times so he just used the same one and racked up loads of trials codes

then Microsoft caught onto it and was like you have to take this competition down guys

that is cool tho i did the stuff in the link and it is legit, sure enough i got cheap points, as you said its a one time only thing tho


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 10, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> it was stupid it let you use the same email multiple times so he just used the same one and racked up loads of trials codes
> 
> then Microsoft caught onto it and was like you have to take this competition down guys
> 
> that is cool tho i did the stuff in the link and it is legit, sure enough i got cheap points, as you said its a one time only thing tho



Yeah, shame you cant use it more than once....if you know anyone else at another address with a credit/debit card, get them to do another for you


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 11, 2009)

i assume it doesnt work for the U.S

i am so pissed with microshaft for a good reason,

i bought each map pack for gears of war 2 all of them at 800 points each

Snow blind,Flashback, combustible so i spent 1600 points for the 2 ( got flashback for free)

the "all fronts collection" only cost 1600 points
but the last pack i would needs is 1200 points alone

i already spent the damn 1600 points, and now another 1200, shit ,when could've gotten all of them for 1600

that blows hard 
now to try and boost the sales they release a "special" deal


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 11, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, shame you cant use it more than once....if you know anyone else at another address with a credit/debit card, get them to do another for you



you know you could get a few family members to do that for you and then just sell em on ebay  yeah but good point as for the original price lets add it up

2100 points = £22
2100 points = £7
so if you add it up you get 6300 points for £21 which is a stomper of a deal

nice one hookey i might just get people to get me points and then keep them incase i need em, stock up while its a good deal like


----------



## Wile E (Sep 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> i think its 1.2 but 1.3 is backwards compatiable, it doesnt matter which one you get really
> 
> *its just sony bullshit updating HDMI specs*
> 
> i also use a hairdryer to get stickers off, of like games and i did it on an old xbox because it wouldnt peel off normally


Except that Sony has nothing to do with HDMI specs. It's Silicon Image. If you're gonna hate on a company, at least hate on the right one. lol.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 11, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Except that Sony has nothing to do with HDMI specs. It's Silicon Image. If you're gonna hate on a company, at least hate on the right one. lol.



I didnt think Sony had anything to do with the HDMI standards 

PS: did you get the pm I sent you Wile E?


----------



## DaveK (Sep 11, 2009)

*Forza 3 Gold, Demo Dated*



> The white flag waves as Forza Motorsport has gone gold, entering its final lap before launching on Oct. 23 exclusively on the Xbox 360. To mark the occasion, Microsoft and Turn 10 today confirmed that a demo of the highly anticipated title will arrive on Xbox LIVE Marketplace starting Sept. 24.
> 
> The new demo lets you get behind the wheel of five rather sweet cars on the full circuit of the game’s Camino Viejo track. The demo’s cars include:
> 
> ...



Sweet, can't wait 

And DiRT 2 is awesome, but too Americanised, I guess this is the end of real rally. Bye bye bombing down a wet tarmac road in the English country side hello X Games and Hummers...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 12, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> I didnt think Sony had anything to do with the HDMI standards
> 
> PS: did you get the pm I sent you Wile E?



Yep. Got it. Thanks. Might try flashing my drive once I have it open.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 12, 2009)

DaveK said:


> *Forza 3 Gold, Demo Dated*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im playing NFS - Shift at the moment and its better than Dirt 2 




Wile E said:


> Yep. Got it. Thanks. Might try flashing my drive once I have it open.



Go for it m8


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 13, 2009)

those points arrived in the mail i got castle crashers with em!

got 1000 left due to fact i had 100 already but i dont know what to buy with it lol
i dont like the looks of shadow complex, just looks like the same old metroid type game


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 13, 2009)

So I figured out what to use my Xbox360 case as part of a gag gift for a friend. Should be entertaining. Cracking it open, putting the gag DVD gift inside the 360. Then 360 inside original box, inside another box, inside my HAF932 box. Should be quite entertaining.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 13, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> So I figured out what to use my Xbox360 case as part of a gag gift for a friend. Should be entertaining. Cracking it open, putting the gag DVD gift inside the 360. Then 360 inside original box, inside another box, inside my HAF932 box. Should be quite entertaining.



Thats just mean (but funny!)


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 13, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Thats just mean (but funny!)



that is one expensive dvd dont you think lol


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 13, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> that is one expensive dvd dont you think lol



Pfft the 360 is done for sure, either way taking the hardware out and will leave the white case and top and bottom. It will essentially just be the 360 case.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 14, 2009)

yes but he can than go to a store and buy a 360 for 299, open it up take the insides put a brick in the case and return it.

Thus working 360.


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone want to play sf4? My xbl is janglypangly


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 15, 2009)

leave your slagging the 360 for another thread this is the 360 clubhouse

have to  at this YTMND tho

http://sothatthingisalittlelarge.ytmnd.com/


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 15, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> leave your slagging the 360 for another thread this is the 360 clubhouse
> 
> have to  at this YTMND tho
> 
> http://sothatthingisalittlelarge.ytmnd.com/



lol thats awesome!


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 16, 2009)

there was also one pic of the psu that had yellow and black stripes on it to make it look identical to the ghostbusters trap

anyone got castle crashes im really diggin it, love it but i need to level up a bit more as i got mauled by a boss at a castle

what games you guys looking forward too?
is batman worth a purchase as i dont like buying games i am only going to play once and i think that might be one i would enjoy but not play again


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 16, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> there was also one pic of the psu that had yellow and black stripes on it to make it look identical to the ghostbusters trap
> 
> anyone got castle crashes im really diggin it, love it but i need to level up a bit more as i got mauled by a boss at a castle
> 
> ...



Batman is awesome m8..........well worth a purchase.  I found myself going back on it to play the challenge modes and get all 100% of the riddles.  Try picking it up 2nd hand m8 to save some cash   Shame you didnt say you were after it because a m8 of mine had 2x copies of it on 360 and 2x copies of it on PS3 for sale £25 each


----------



## amd64skater (Sep 17, 2009)

*new xbox with 250 gig hdd*

has anyone seen this 
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-10354559-17.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1001_3-0-5


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 17, 2009)

yea there is a thread about it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 17, 2009)

yeah the 250gb one is a modern warefare 2 exclusive design and its limited to that model


----------



## DaveK (Sep 17, 2009)

DiRT 2 has a nice homage to Colin McRae, you even unlock the 1995 Subaru Impreza WRX STI but it doesn't have the 555 livery, but has some tacky Monster one? That's a bit of a disgrace...I like the 2009 Impreza Monster livery but the fact they made a Monster one for the 1995 Scooby but not the 555 one and it's like a tribute? :shadedshu

The game couldn't be more American.

I hope I can preorder Modern Warfare 2, hope I have enough money for Forza 3 and the GTA IV Gay Tony DLC, being back in school sucks as I have no job = broke


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 18, 2009)

Im not getting modern warfare 2 on xbox 360 its to expensive, £45 for a game is rediculous.

Well im paying £29.99 for Pro evo 2010 and since it has master league and online it makes it such a better deal than paying £45 for a short story and overhyped online mode.

Im also getting Forza 3.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 23, 2009)

housemate just got his 360, holy crap MS are full of lies.

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/hardware/x/xbox360vgahdcable/

Umm, 5.1 audio over stereo analogue lines? how?
it also says 1080p on that website, but the actual kit itself says 720p maximum

http://support.xbox.com/support/en/us/xbox360/kb.aspx?ID=906202&lcid=1033&category=hardware

then you go here, to connect digital audio at the same time...
erm, the elite doesnt have a digital audio out. just HDMI. somewhat fail when you have z5500's... 

thanks for false adveritisng, MS!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> housemate just got his 360, holy crap MS are full of lies.
> 
> http://www.xbox.com/en-US/hardware/x/xbox360vgahdcable/
> 
> ...



Surely you knew that 5.1 DD was impossible over standard left/right RCA audio jacks?

BUT

The genuine MS VGA cable has a TOSLINK port to connect an optical cable to  http://www.lygotech.com/products/XBOX 360 VGA CABLE.jpg 
And Im certain the genuine MS VGA cable can go higher than 720p since the dashboard update (NXE) but if it cant, it doesnt really matter because all games are programmed to run at 720p anyway and if your using the VGA cable on a good monitor/LCD TV it will look great 

I understand your upset, but you should really get the right tools for the job before moaning


----------



## Mussels (Sep 23, 2009)

ah i found the TOSLINK, its on the plug itself. odd location. (and not in any of the pictures)


Our problem is that you cant use HDMI and toslink at the same time, as the z55's dont have HDMI input, nor does my PC screen (or my housemates) have any digital outputs


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> ah i found the TOSLINK, its on the plug itself. odd location. (and not in any of the pictures)
> 
> 
> Our problem is that you cant use HDMI and toslink at the same time, as the z55's dont have HDMI input, nor does my PC screen (or my housemates) have any digital outputs



You can m8, you just need the adapter that MS used to give you with the Elite console (they are being tight arses now and dont even give you an HDMI cable!).  But you can buy the adapter seperately  http://www.petecullen.net/images/elite2.jpg

I use HDMI and 5.1 DD via optical and it works great


----------



## Mussels (Sep 23, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> You can m8, you just need the adapter that MS used to give you with the Elite console (they are being tight arses now and dont even give you an HDMI cable!).  But you can buy the adapter seperately
> 
> I use HDMI and 5.1 DD via optical and it works great



my housemate has an elite 120GB. no such cable came with it, link please?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> my housemate has an elite 120GB. no such cable came with it, link please?



This is the cable: http://www.petecullen.net/images/elite2.jpg  When you buy the highly overpriced genuine MS HDMI cable you get it with it.  Try ebay for it seperately and cheaper


----------



## Mussels (Sep 23, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> This is the cable: http://www.petecullen.net/images/elite2.jpg  When you buy the highely overpriced genuine MS HDMI cbale you get it with it.  Try ebay for it seperately and cheaper



my housemate bought a genuinely overpriced MS cable... it didnt come with that.

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/hardware/x/xbox360vgahdcable/

again, this is what he got... and all that came with it, is whats pictured.


sigh, ANOTHER cable he has to buy....


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> my housemate bought a genuinely overpriced MS cable... it didnt come with that.
> 
> http://www.xbox.com/en-US/hardware/x/xbox360vgahdcable/
> 
> ...



Thats the correct VGA cable.  It does have an Optical out, but they dont supply an optical cable 

I cant believe your m8 purchased a genuine MS HDMI and the Optical adapter wasnt included because it is in the UK  (was it retail boxed?)

This is what he needs: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Official-Xbox...s_JN?hash=item1e5851d136&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Tell your friend to use ebay to grab a cheap Optical adapter and if he ever needs another HDMI cable, dont fall for the expensive ones because any old cheap 1.3b HDMI cable works perfect


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 23, 2009)

They could have at least included the optical adapter for the 360 in the package. that sucks


----------



## Mussels (Sep 23, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Thats the correct VGA cable.  It does have an Optical out, but they dont supply an optical cable
> 
> I cant believe your m8 purchased a genuine MS HDMI and the Optical adapter wasnt included because it is in the UK  (was it retail boxed?)
> 
> ...



he definately did not get it - and yeah i know on the HDMI 



joinmeindeath417 said:


> They could have at least included the optical adapter for the 360 in the package. that sucks



so many things didnt come with it. literally the package came with console, power brick, one controller + headset, composite connector (antique!) and thats it hardware wise.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 23, 2009)

Was it NIB? When I bought my Elite, it came with the console, HDD, power brick, power cable, HDMI cable, composite video / component video out, analog / optical audio out (what he pictured above), ethernet cable, optical cable, and a controller.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 23, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Was it NIB? When I bought my Elite, it came with the console, HDD, power brick, power cable, HDMI cable, composite video / component video out, analog / optical audio out (what he pictured above), ethernet cable, optical cable, and a controller.



He probably has one of the brand new Elites that doesnt come with an HDMI cable, or any kind of High Def cable (ie Component)   And the reason being, they have reduced the retail price slightly 

I prefered it when you got the HDMI cable, Component cable and Optical/phono audio adapter with the Elite 

I recently swapped my Elite for a brand new model Elite and MS have even removed the extra heatsink and heatpipe FFS! 

MS will never learn that cutting corners is a bad idea.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2009)

its a brand spanking new jasper 120GB elite, BIB from a retail store.


it is rather lame that they removed all these adaptors and cables.... CAUSE NO ONE IN AUSTRALIA F*#KING STOCKS THEM


we literally had to ebay even the simple stuff, like the VGA adaptor


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 24, 2009)

sucks to hear that, yeah i am sure if you go to the store and look for specific elites (the ones dated before the price cut) you'll end up with the HDMI cables etc, my friend got lucky and got an old bundle, but what sucked was it wasn't a jasper he said,


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2009)

if its a choice between jasper and the bundle, many people whould choose jasper anyway


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yessir they would..


----------



## Bl4ck (Sep 24, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> should say 12.1a on the back of the console by the serial number



hmm, i have a good question then,  my 360 pro (60gb Falcon , 14.2A on the serial number) was sent to RMA  Lite-on DVD broke, and i also told that i had 2  (3 Red led's ) so they changed the motherboard and the dvd (another lite on) , and they also broke the usb cover  , i wonder if they changed the mobo to Jasper by any chance ,because the outer shell still has the same serial number but the mobo number has changed .


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 24, 2009)

Only way to tell that then is to rip it open and see if it is a jasper


----------



## DaveK (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone play the Forza 3 demo? Freakin SWEET


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 25, 2009)

Bl4ck said:


> hmm, i have a good question then,  my 360 pro (60gb Falcon , 14.2A on the serial number) was sent to RMA  Lite-on DVD broke, and i also told that i had 2  (3 Red led's ) so they changed the motherboard and the dvd (another lite on) , and they also broke the usb cover  , i wonder if they changed the mobo to Jasper by any chance ,because the outer shell still has the same serial number but the mobo number has changed .



I just checked this out, this doesn't sound right. Usually IF Microsoft changes the motherboard they have to add the new serial number sticker on the back of the 360. And usually they replace the co existing motherboard with the SAME one, so chances are you have a Falcon motherboard. 

So the best way i thought of this is click on THIS link.

Notice how the connection sockets all look different? Find out which one yours looks like, and thats the easiest and safest way for you to find out.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 27, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Anyone play the Forza 3 demo? Freakin SWEET



Its really good, probably the best racer ive ever played and thats just from a demo!
It just feels really good to drive in it i cant describe it 

The new consoles all have no HD cables and they charge you extra to make you buy the official HDMI adapter which is the only means of getting audio optical on your 360.

Yeah the VGA cable is good, it has optical on it, you just need the adapter if your using HDMI and dont want to use the HDMI sound.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 27, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Surely you knew that 5.1 DD was impossible over standard left/right RCA audio jacks?
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...



oh the vga cable does it only used to do the standard tv res, 720p 1080i 1080p now it does pc res like my monitors native res of 1680x1050


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

our main problem with the VGA is lack of autodetection.

housemate uses 1680x1050 in his room, and ofc when we hook it up to the TV, blank signal... unsupported resolution.

its a pain to have to change it when moving it around.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 27, 2009)

Bl4ck said:


> hmm, i have a good question then,  my 360 pro (60gb Falcon , 14.2A on the serial number) was sent to RMA  Lite-on DVD broke, and i also told that i had 2  (3 Red led's ) so they changed the motherboard and the dvd (another lite on) , and they also broke the usb cover  , i wonder if they changed the mobo to Jasper by any chance ,because the outer shell still has the same serial number but the mobo number has changed .



I bet they didnt m8.....it seems that you only get back a Jasper if you send in a Jasper for repair   They tend to send the same style mobo back so they know your current PSU will work fine (which is silly because the old 203w and 175w, which is probably what you have, can run a 150w jasper anyway)


PS: How does Forza 3 demo compare to Dirt 2 and NFS Shift?

PPS: has anyone seen the new smaller style PSU that you get with the new 'white box' Jasper Elites?  Its 2/3rds of the size of the old brick...I think the internal psu fan has been removed.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 27, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> I bet they didnt m8.....it seems that you only get back a Jasper if you send in a Jasper for repair   They tend to send the same style mobo back so they know your current PSU will work fine (which is silly because the old 203w and 175w, which is probably what you have, can run a 150w jasper anyway)
> 
> 
> PS: How does Forza 3 demo compare to Dirt 2 and NFS Shift?
> ...



a new power brick for jasper users thank god, i hate this bricks they make more noise than my 360!

FORZA 3 is much better than dirt 2 and NFS shift, shift is good but given a choice id take forza any day the detail is heart attack stuff, looks EXACTLY the the tracks and cars, even the stupid nobs and switched in the dashboard are perfect, driving is amazing also you can set the assists up and it feels nice for anyone you can even get a challenge if you turn up the driver difficulty, but turn down the assists and damn its realistic

even with assists it feels fairly realistic and accurate

the pace of the cars is fantastic too

one of those you have to try the demo out games!

Dirt 2 wasnt my thing i actually liked Dirt 1 better


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 27, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> a new power brick for jasper users thank god, i hate this bricks they make more noise than my 360!
> 
> FORZA 3 is much better than dirt 2 and NFS shift, shift is good but given a choice id take forza any day the detail is heart attack stuff, looks EXACTLY the the tracks and cars, even the stupid nobs and switched in the dashboard are perfect, driving is amazing also you can set the assists up and it feels nice for anyone you can even get a challenge if you turn up the driver difficulty, but turn down the assists and damn its realistic
> 
> ...



Cool, I will go and get the demo now   BTW has anyone played the Brutal Legend demo?  A m8 of mine has and he says its amazing


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 29, 2009)

So i looked at the back of my dead 360 and it says MFR Date: 2006-04-07, so it's older then i thought, i thought it was an '07 system. No wonder it died.

Also checked the model, it says its 16.5A, which i believe is one of the really old ones.

I may get a Jasper 360, but i could just get a PS3 Slim since then i wouldn't have to worry about getting the RROD.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 29, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> So i looked at the back of my dead 360 and it says MFR Date: 2006-04-07, so it's older then i thought, i thought it was an '07 system. No wonder it died.
> 
> Also checked the model, it says its 16.5A, which i believe is one of the really old ones.
> 
> I may get a Jasper 360, but i could just get a PS3 Slim since then i wouldn't have to worry about getting the RROD.



if you get a PS3 then you would have to worry about the shit ports it gets and the lack of decent first party games, plus im right in assuming you have a 360 collection already

the falcon and jasper are hardly likely to fail and your most likely to get a jasper these days but if you get a PS3 its not a bad console i wouldn't smite anyone who bought it although i do prefer the 360 library of titles


----------



## Wile E (Sep 29, 2009)

Shit ports aren't really a problem anymore, and the ps3 has plenty of worthwhile exclusives. Neither of those are solid reasons against.

The most solid reason against getting a ps3 would be his 360 game collection. If he has a lot, then it wouldn't be worth it to rebuy them on another console.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 29, 2009)

Well when my 360 died i sold my 360 games, so i have none now.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 29, 2009)

Well then, either console is good. I have both, but I prefer the ps3, tbh. It makes a much better media streaming box, has Blu Ray, and free online.

The online isn't quite as good as 360, but it's no worse than PC online. The games are good on both.

The only other consideration I can think of is what exclusives the consoles have in their favor.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 29, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Well when my 360 died i sold my 360 games, so i have none now.



Thats a shame, because the Jasper consoles (basically every new retail system on sale now) are great.  Very cool and very quiet (especially when you install the game to your HDD)

The collection of titles that the 360 has is far superior to the PS3, but since recently getting a PS3 I do really like the console.  Graphically, I dont think its as good as the 360, but the media playback side of the PS3 pwns the 360!  

Its a tough decision to make.  If you just want a straight up gaming console, it has to be the 360, but if you want a gaming/media console the PS3 wins.  Also it comes down to the games.  You need to look at the exclusive titles on each system and decide which are more your taste 

In an ideal world all console gamers would own both systems


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Thats a shame, because the Jasper consoles (basically every new retail system on sale now) are great.  Very cool and very quiet (especially when you install the game to your HDD)
> 
> The collection of titles that the 360 has is far superior to the PS3, but since recently getting a PS3 I do really like the console.  Graphically, I dont think its as good as the 360, but the media playback side of the PS3 pwns the 360!
> 
> ...



the media side of things gets a big boost in windows 7 - you can right click a file in windows and hit "play to" and it streams it straight to the 360.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the media side of things gets a big boost in windows 7 - you can right click a file in windows and hit "play to" and it streams it straight to the 360.



Your kidding   If your not Im installing Windows 7 right now


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Your kidding   If your not Im installing Windows 7 right now



it works 7 to 7 as well, as long as media player is running. let me find the guide i used.


http://blogs.msdn.com/e7/archive/2009/05/12/media-streaming-with-windows-7.aspx

http://www.hardcoreware.net/windows-7-streams-media-to-xbox-360-and-ps3-seamlessly/

that should have enough info


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 30, 2009)

PS3 Fallout 3 was the worst version textures and bugs, orange box is a shambles but playable i cant think of any more off the top of my head but its well known that the PS3 is most of the time just a crap port of the 360 version because developers find it hard to work on the PS3 and its harder to port from PS3 to 360

A few great exclusives are on PS3 for example if you like Uncharted Drakes Fortune thats good, depends if you have an objective mindset for i could say Killzone 2 wasnt that good but someone else might say it was the greatest FPS on consoles... so for me the PS3 doesn't have that many top notch exclusives (a few but not a ton) but for another person it might be amazing.

PS3 online is not as good as the PC, the PC depends a lot on the game itself.

PS3 has good media options with the blu ray player, and the hard drive and it plays a lot of different media types. The xbox 360 you can stream from windows media player, stream videos and music. You can also store videos on a external hard drive or dvd/cd and view em that way for both machines. I think you can store things on the PS3 hard drive but im not sure but that is something i would like.

For a pure gaming machine get a Dreamcast, seriously.

AS I ALWAYS SAY IF YOU GET A PS3 NO BIGGIE ITS A GOOD MACHINE AND I WOULDN'T FEEL RIPPED OFF IF I BOUGHT ONE, ITS JUST PERSONAL CHOICE IN THE END.


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> PS3 Fallout 3 was the worst version textures and bugs, orange box is a shambles but playable i cant think of any more off the top of my head but its well known that the PS3 is most of the time just a crap port of the 360 version because developers find it hard to work on the PS3 and its harder to port from PS3 to 360
> 
> A few great exclusives are on PS3 for example if you like Uncharted Drakes Fortune thats good, depends if you have an objective mindset for i could say Killzone 2 wasnt that good but someone else might say it was the greatest FPS on consoles... so for me the PS3 doesn't have that many top notch exclusives (a few but not a ton) but for another person it might be amazing.
> 
> ...



This clubhouse isn't about PS3 though. Lets keep it on the topic of Xbox 360.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 30, 2009)

At this point it's pointless to argue about this crap, we've had plenty of long going topics about it, simple answer is, get what ever you like. It's all about choice, and back on topic.

ODST was a ripoff, 60 dollars was not worth what you get, i already have Halo 3, why would i want the same multiplayer? the Campaign took me and 3 friends 4 hours MAX on Legendary. This is by far the easiest halo  game yet. Microshaft really knows how to make there money though, i mean it was suppose to be released at a "budget price" and than they thought we'll halo is too good for 30-40 dollars.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 1, 2009)

added a thread in hot deals for anyone who lives by a Best buy.

39.99 for the new Need for Speed: Shift game.

hot deal!


----------



## Bl4ck (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info with the "stream to " with Win7 , i'll try that next time  

Since my console returned from the repair (Falcon with swapped mobo and dvd-drive Lite-On )  i'm thinking about flashing my dvd-drive and changing the thermal paste under the coolers , any suggestions ?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 1, 2009)

has anyone played Tales of Vesperia?? i've been playing it recently and i think its a great RPG,tbh i think its more fun than blue dragon and lost odyessy and last remnants.
The graphics is all anime style and gameplay is pretty fun.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> This clubhouse isn't about PS3 though. Lets keep it on the topic of Xbox 360.



He was asking what he should get and i was replying that is totally called for.
As it stands neither is a bad choice.

EDIT: Huh... i seem to be the only person not looking forward to Modern warfare 2 and yeah i thought Halo ODST was a big pile of mince meat. Sureyou get all the map packs but hell 6 hours MAX for a game is pathetic. Its the campaign/single player that matters the most to me, i want to feel like i got my moneys worth.

It is not a new direction to play the game, its just you die easier so have to take your time more but its still the same game, in Halo 3 i could rush kill and die a few times but in ODSt its like eh rush kill if you want but you have to remember you take more damage.

Its a generic FPS at its heart i would not buy it or reccomend it. Pick up Halo 3 for £5 instead and buy the map packs with cheap points.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 5, 2009)

*Brutal Legend*

Has anyone else downloaded the Brutal Legend demo yet?  If you havent, do it now.  This game is going to ROCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 5, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> At this point it's pointless to argue about this crap, we've had plenty of long going topics about it, simple answer is, get what ever you like. It's all about choice, and back on topic.



Here i think you forgot to read this. I wasnt arguing btw.



MilkyWay said:


> AS I ALWAYS SAY IF YOU GET A PS3 NO BIGGIE ITS A GOOD MACHINE AND I WOULDN'T FEEL RIPPED OFF IF I BOUGHT ONE, ITS JUST PERSONAL CHOICE IN THE END.





HookeyStreet said:


> Has anyone else downloaded the Brutal Legend demo yet?  If you havent, do it now.  This game is going to ROCK!!!!!!!!



yeah hookey it was pretty fun, the cheesy acting was pretty funny in that waqs i know i shouldnt be laughing its so bad way

the gameplay actually wasnt that bad! pretty fun little game


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 5, 2009)

2 many games are out soon i cant afford it and im not getting my xbox 360 flashed


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 5, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Here i think you forgot to read this. I wasnt arguing btw.



I understand i was just ceasing any type of soon to be argument in the forum, it was just your statement before you said that it wasn't an argument, all e rocker was saying was to not state your opinion in the 360 club better to do it in the PS3 club, at least than people can feel like they have a debate at hand.

i already have MW2,L4D2 paid for, and my girlfriend says "i better be getting something nice for my birthday or im going to be pissed" haha, i was like Don't worry you will.

I mean i did buy a PS3 slim, PSPgo, Batman:AA,halo ODST, some blu ray movies, a couple more games. yeah sucks her birthday is in november!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 6, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> PSPgo



  why buy one of those pieces of crap....no offence m8.  At least with the old style PSP you get the UMD reader and can purchase some cheap 2nd hand games


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 6, 2009)

Because it does everything a ipod touch does except its not touch screen.

i travel a lot and a psp is too big to just put in my pocket and go, i use to bring my ipod with me but this is about the same size as my ipod and does a lot more. 

a 16gb ipod touch cost 240 dollars (US), and it does music,video web browsing, and crappy gaming. 

a 16gb psp go cost 250 dollars and it does all the same stuff except more?

so why wouldn't i get one?

I think there if anyone owns a regular psp and likes it do NOT get the pspGO, haha i'll be the first to say that, but for me i always hated the size of it, (i love ps1 games). i never took it with me on trains or buses because it was just too big. i take this thing with me and it just slides in my pocket, i use it for music and some games, (right now like 5). But yeah, if someone where to buy a new psp system for 170 dollars (US) and than retail they'd have to spend 100 dollars on a 16gb memory card, your actually spending more?

so yeah to sum it up. pspGO w/ 16gb memory 250. PSP w/ 16gb memory is 270.

OH and not including, you've seen my previous post haha, i just have to buy the newest tech from companies when they come out. it's an expensive habit but this is why i have 3 ps3's and now 2 psp's haha!

EDIT:

Also i plan on reviewing the system today after spending a week with it. so that thread will be up!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 6, 2009)

i got something better for a psp than psp go but i don't want say because i might get told off =p if you guys know what i mean


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 6, 2009)

The review is up, so if you wanna say anything about it go ahead


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 6, 2009)

if you have a nice psp collection you cant use umd's i suppose compared to an ipod its got better gaming stuff but i dont feel like i want an ipod either really

ill stick to my shitty DS phat, it has some fun little games, might not look all that hot but fun none the less


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 6, 2009)

Talk about anything PSP related HERE


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 6, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Because it does everything a ipod touch does except its not touch screen.
> 
> i travel a lot and a psp is too big to just put in my pocket and go, i use to bring my ipod with me but this is about the same size as my ipod and does a lot more.
> 
> ...



Fair points, but the PSPGo doesnt allow homebrew


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 6, 2009)

Haha Im sure it will

Some hacker already found an exploit that dumped the 6.10 firmware


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 6, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Haha Im sure it will
> 
> Some hacker already found an exploit that dumped the 6.10 firmware



The recent version of the standard PSP cant be hacked yet, can it?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep it can a Png called chickhen


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 6, 2009)

hypocrite you started talking about the psp i was just mearly mentioning it ah forget it as long as the club doesn't turn into something completely different im sure mentioning stuff is okay

yeah you can run homebrew on a psp go i think, damn near everyone i knew flashed their psp

cant wait for pes 2010 and forza 3

so whats the verdict on halo ODST worth a purchase or just pass? looks far to short for me to bother with


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 6, 2009)

Pass it up until someone sells it online. ODST is NOT worth 60 dollars at all.

the PSPgo is not hackable at the moment, a hacker just found a way to dump the firmware that means he can edit it to play homebrew. 

and about being a hypocrite, im just answering the mans question! but yes i see your point anyway im done answer questions on this thread go to the review read it, state your opinion and debate it!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 6, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Yep it can a Png called chickhen



but thats shit m8, you have to hack the thing everytime you turn it on lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> so whats the verdict on halo ODST worth a purchase or just pass? looks far to short for me to bother with



Short campaign mode, but great MP Firefight mode.  Plus disc 2 has all of the HALO 3 map packs on it 

I personally would wait for a 2nd hand copy.  I was selling a brand new sealed copy the other day for £25, I wish you would have said   Do you want me to see if I can acquire another?  Whats the max you want to pay including P+P?

I also had NFS - Shift and FIFA 10, both sealed, for sale the other day.  But I ebayed them in the end


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 6, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Short campaign mode, but great MP Firefight mode.  Plus disc 2 has all of the HALO 3 map packs on it
> 
> I personally would wait for a 2nd hand copy.  I was selling a brand new sealed copy the other day for £25, I wish you would have said   Do you want me to see if I can acquire another?  Whats the max you want to pay including P+P?
> 
> I also had NFS - Shift and FIFA 10, both sealed, for sale the other day.  But I ebayed them in the end



i would probly pay like £25-£20 for halo 3 ODST dunno i was really looking for soul calibur 4 the other day cheapest i saw it was £15

problem is i have got halo 3 without the maps i dunno if it would be cheaper to just buy the maps play that instead lol, maybe wait till its second hand sometime then, if you find a copy i might take it off you i can sell it to a mate after i complete the story and try out the multiplayer firefight mode


im getting pes 2010 from asda lol, it might be game of the week, its like £32 to preorder it now i know i can get it for £30 on preorder but deal of the week might bring it down a few quid


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> i would probly pay like £25-£20 for halo 3 ODST dunno i was really looking for soul calibur 4 the other day cheapest i saw it was £15
> 
> problem is i have got halo 3 without the maps i dunno if it would be cheaper to just buy the maps play that instead lol, maybe wait till its second hand sometime then, if you find a copy i might take it off you i can sell it to a mate after i complete the story and try out the multiplayer firefight mode
> 
> ...



Cool, I will let you know if I pick any up cheap 

BTW, I just got Operation Flashpoint - Dragon Rising....so far so good


----------



## Wile E (Oct 7, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Because it does everything a ipod touch does except its not touch screen.
> 
> i travel a lot and a psp is too big to just put in my pocket and go, i use to bring my ipod with me but this is about the same size as my ipod and does a lot more.
> 
> ...



iPod has better apps.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 7, 2009)

yea yea i know, if you wanna follow your girlfriend.

There's an app for that.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 7, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> yea yea i know, if you wanna follow your girlfriend.
> 
> There's an app for that.



Simplify. BEST. APP. EVER.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 7, 2009)

there is a barbecue app im serious all you do is place meat on a grill and watch it burn


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 7, 2009)

If you want to find out who you girlfriend slept with last night.

There's an app for that.

If you want to know how many apps apple has in there apple store.

There's an app for that.

If you want to know the best time of day to shit, 

There's an app for that.


If you want to know if you accidently got your girlfriends best friend pregnant.

There's an app for that.


There's an app for just about anything. Only from apple...


----------



## Wile E (Oct 7, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> there is a barbecue app im serious all you do is place meat on a grill and watch it burn



They have a frickin Bubble Wrap app, for crying out loud. lol But, there are some really kick ass apps as well.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 8, 2009)

speaking of apps the new xbox dash update gives you last.fm facebook twitter and a zune marketplace to buy movies and music

it can now stream 1080p content and can change quality dynamically depending on the speed of connection, so for example you start to stream a movie in 720p but then your brother gets of his pc and the connection speeds up so it will dynamically change to 1080p or so i heard on a video

xbox 360 idea of integrating stuff rather than give us a crap watered down browser experience is cool, id rather go and surf on my pc but still nice crap for whoever wants to use it


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 8, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> speaking of apps the new xbox dash update gives you last.fm facebook twitter and a zune marketplace to buy movies and music
> 
> it can now stream 1080p content and can change quality dynamically depending on the speed of connection, so for example you start to stream a movie in 720p but then your brother gets of his pc and the connection speeds up so it will dynamically change to 1080p or so i heard on a video
> 
> xbox 360 idea of integrating stuff rather than give us a crap watered down browser experience is cool, id rather go and surf on my pc but still nice crap for whoever wants to use it



cool, whens the update out?


----------



## Bl4ck (Oct 8, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> speaking of apps the new xbox dash update gives you last.fm facebook twitter and a zune marketplace to buy movies and music
> 
> it can now stream 1080p content and can change quality dynamically depending on the speed of connection, so for example you start to stream a movie in 720p but then your brother gets of his pc and the connection speeds up so it will dynamically change to 1080p or so i heard on a video
> 
> xbox 360 idea of integrating stuff rather than give us a crap watered down browser experience is cool, id rather go and surf on my pc but still nice crap for whoever wants to use it


i presume you got into the beta dashboard program ?  ,   is there any changes in the menus like the good old menu system ? or something like sony xmb ?  B.c with this dashboard i feel like a 6 year old blind person ( no offence to blind ppl :] ) , too much colors and glitter for me .


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 9, 2009)

nothings changed and i havnt been sent the beta yet! the beta isnt out yet for release

just added some new features like i said but the dash is the same apart from the new zune channel


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> nothings changed and i havnt been sent the beta yet! the beta isnt out yet for release
> 
> just added some new features like i said but the dash is the same apart from the new zune channel



Do we have a release date yet?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 9, 2009)

Just so everyone knows Forza 3 got a 9.4 over at IGN.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 9, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Just so everyone knows Forza 3 got a 9.4 over at IGN.



Nice....I have to admit it does look pretty good


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 9, 2009)

yea it does very god actually, only thing i don't like is how bouncy the cars are when they flip...i've seen it happen in real life they aren't very bouncy haha!


----------



## DaveK (Oct 9, 2009)

Right, Forza 3 is out in 2 weeks, I need to get to 750GS in DiRT 2 so I can trade it in because I'm bored with it already. Gonna trade it in with Fight Night Round 4 and Tiger Woods PGA Tour 10, hopefully will be enough for Forza and 2,100MSP for the GTA IV DLC the week after.

Gonna try pre-order MW2 aswell.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 9, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Right, Forza 3 is out in 2 weeks, I need to get to 750GS in DiRT 2 so I can trade it in because I'm bored with it already. Gonna trade it in with Fight Night Round 4 and Tiger Woods PGA Tour 10, hopefully will be enough for Forza and 2,100MSP for the GTA IV DLC the week after.
> 
> Gonna try pre-order MW2 aswell.



I dont mean to sound rude, but trading games in is for suckas.  No matter where you go, GAME or Gamestation (same fucking company anyway!) they rip you off.  Your best bet is to sell them on ebay, you will get much more actual cash back opposed to store credit.

Im pretty sure you will get £25-£30 for each of those titles you spoke of.  After ebay fees and shipping you should make at the very least £60-£70 cash 

PS: Do you know anyone else thats getting the GTA addon for the 360 on disc (because its being released in the stores with Lost & Damned on the same disc)?  If you do, borrow it and install it on your system for free  (this method worked with the disc versions of the Fallout addons)


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 9, 2009)

i heard that the expansions for the GTA game would be a solitary game, meaning you can only play it off the disk, as in you don't need GTA IV to play it.


----------



## DaveK (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, you don't need GTA IV for the disc with the 2 episodes on it, but I don't know anyone who would get it.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 9, 2009)

They did it for copyright reasons, obviously ha


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 10, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> They did it for copyright reasons, obviously ha



Oh yeah, I think I heard they were playable without owning GTAIV.  I couldnt believe it when I found out that the disc versions of the Fallout 3 addons could be installed on numerous systems legitimately


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yea Legitimately haha, but not legally, that was kinda dumb of them , i mean good for us bad for them.


----------



## DaveK (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow, Tekken 6 is out in 3 weeks, completely forgot about that. Is it me or did it kinda fly under the radar? Hope there's a demo so I can see what the gameplay is like, I also hope there isn't stupid retarded bouncing boobs. That's the reason I didn't get Soul Calibur 4. :shadedshu


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 10, 2009)

I can PROMISE you that the  boobs will be boncy if not EXTRA bouncy, Tecmo and Namco are known for that haha. Why do bouncy boobs sway you away from games? that doesn't make much sense,


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 10, 2009)

http://www.joystiq.com/2009/10/10/facebook-and-twitter-arrive-november-17-on-xbox-live-in-the-uk/

Facebook and Twitter arrive November 17 on Xbox Live in the UK

Nice now all i want is this sky crap to come in, maybe then i would consider not moving to Virgin!

EDIT: Fake boobs look silly in a serious fighting game but damn i dont know why but i like em lol. Episodes from GTA is a standalone pack you dont need the original game to play them, you just load it up like a normal game just that you cant play the niko missions, i think i might get the disk because i dont own the lost and damned so maybe the disk for me is better value

DAMN at the IGN review! That is sick! 9.4 is a fantastic score! Now all those who think it will be shit can just hide in the corner, the detail in the game is superb!

Im getting Forza instead of Modern Warfare 2; i mean £45 for MW 2 is just stupid because Pro Evo 2010 is only £30 and Forza 3 £35 and those games have much more replay value than MW2 i dont care how many fan boys it has or how good its mulitplayer will be. Im not saying that such and such is a better game than MW 2 or to buy those games instead just looking at the value of MW 2


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 10, 2009)

Anyone in the UK after a brand new 120GB black HDD?  I only want £50 for it  (say £52 including 1st class recorded P+P)


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 11, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Anyone in the UK after a brand new 120GB black HDD?  I only want £50 for it  (say £52 including 1st class recorded P+P)



nice deal hookey but damn i dont need one, my mate might just upgrade his xbox 360 he is too stubborn to take a deal like that but ill ask anyway


----------



## DaveK (Oct 11, 2009)

Here the GTA expansion disc is €40, it works out cheaper to buy the 1,600MSP GTA cards if your local store has them in stock but Play have ten quid off on the disc, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

TLAD was pretty good, a solid 10-12 hour expansion, a chunk of new songs, some new bikes, some tweaks so the bikes handle better, some new multiplayer modes and some new achievements. Gay Tony expansion adds more new stuff in the game such as parachutes lol, I say it will be good.

Can't wait for Forza 3, dying to play it, played the demo so many times I wish it was more than a 2 lap race. It's cool they're releasing DLC on launch day, 10 classic cars and 2 new tracks and it's free.

Here's the GameTrailer's video review if you haven't seen it: CLICKY

I don't get why people are saying Forza 3 looks crap, graphics don't make a game, but it looks amazing compared to the previous game. Mmmm Ferraris


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 12, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Here the GTA expansion disc is €40, it works out cheaper to buy the 1,600MSP GTA cards if your local store has them in stock but Play have ten quid off on the disc, http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4...-Auto-Episodes-From-Liberty-City/Product.html.
> 
> TLAD was pretty good, a solid 10-12 hour expansion, a chunk of new songs, some new bikes, some tweaks so the bikes handle better, some new multiplayer modes and some new achievements. Gay Tony expansion adds more new stuff in the game such as parachutes lol, I say it will be good.
> 
> ...



the graphics are definitely not crap at all they are amazing the detail they put into the cars is what you want

anyway has anyone seen a better looking racer out there?

ima check play.com


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 12, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> the graphics are definitely not crap at all they are amazing the detail they put into the cars is what you want
> 
> anyway has anyone seen a better looking racer out there?
> 
> ima check play.com



Gran Turismo 5 may look better, or at least on par with it.

Also Dirt 2 in DX11 should look better, but i haven't seen a lot of it being played.

Forza 3 does look real nice tho.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 12, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Gran Turismo 5 may look better, or at least on par with it.
> 
> Also Dirt 2 in DX11 should look better, but i haven't seen a lot of it being played.
> 
> Forza 3 does look real nice tho.



i wouldnt be surprised if gran tourismo looks better because they deliberately delayed it again once the forza 3 release date was confirmed

all in a pathetic attempt to get it to be better than forza 3

its been delayed for so long and people think thats okay but look at gran tourismo psp it was meant to be a launch title and frankly it was really average even after all the delays

anyway no game released yet so you cant just say such and such a game, dirt 2 was okay but its a bit boring after a while and i havnt seen its directx 11 yet which sounds amazing actually oh and dirt 2 isnt out yet on pc till december


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 12, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> i wouldnt be surprised if gran tourismo looks better because they deliberately delayed it again once the forza 3 release date was confirmed
> 
> all in a pathetic attempt to get it to be better than forza 3
> 
> ...



True.

When i had a PSP, i couldn't wait for Gran Turismo to come out, and now years later its still not out.


----------



## troyrae360 (Oct 12, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Wow, Tekken 6 is out in 3 weeks, completely forgot about that. Is it me or did it kinda fly under the radar? Hope there's a demo so I can see what the gameplay is like, I also hope there isn't stupid retarded bouncing boobs. That's the reason I didn't get Soul Calibur 4. :shadedshu



Boobs are great, whats wrong with you?


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 12, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> True.
> 
> When i had a PSP, i couldn't wait for Gran Turismo to come out, and now years later its still not out.



gran tourismo is out on psp and there are a few titles out there that are good, but its not a good handheld because most of the games are just like home console games its not portable in the least
i dunno but mobile games sector is where its at these days, they are developing for iphone and now zune and even google android

lol davek hates fake boobs


----------



## Bl4ck (Oct 12, 2009)

Forza 3 has good graphics, the new engine is better then Forza 2 (that one looked like borked) the physics is good ,  both NFS : Shift and Forza 3 are great racing titles this year. 
Waiting for the Assasins Creed 2 ;]


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 12, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> True.
> 
> When i had a PSP, i couldn't wait for Gran Turismo to come out, and now years later its still not out.



Gran Turismo PSP is out but the game is total shite!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 12, 2009)

I wouldn't call it total Shite, as i own it, but you have to take into concideration that the game is on the PSP, which most racer games (most games in general) don't get anything better than Mediocre reviews. The only disappointing thing to me is the "sense" of speed but the best way to fix that is just do a dashboard view.

Anyone hear Mass Effect 2 MIGHT (as in still a rumor) be on the PS3 as well?


----------



## DaveK (Oct 12, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Boobs are great, whats wrong with you?



Nothing, I love boobs but it;s just stupid when they put them in games and they go all over the place, it's sad.

Forza 3 out next Friday woooooooop can't wait


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 12, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> I wouldn't call it total Shite, as i own it, but you have to take into concideration that the game is on the PSP, which most racer games (most games in general) don't get anything better than Mediocre reviews. The only disappointing thing to me is the "sense" of speed but the best way to fix that is just do a dashboard view.
> 
> Anyone hear Mass Effect 2 MIGHT (as in still a rumor) be on the PS3 as well?



Ya, some online sites has been asking the devs about it and they haven't dismissed it,but if there is one, it probably won't be out till a long time after the 360/PC release.

Tho, I am one of the very few that dislike Mass Effect, so it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 12, 2009)

okay GT PSP isnt shite its just a bit to average for the hype and delays it had

they said mass effect was coming to ps3 way back when EA bought bioware but the developers never confirmed it, i wouldnt be surprised as its EAs game now

if one company is to do a good game even with EA interfering its bioware becasue they can do no wrong


----------



## DaveK (Oct 13, 2009)

It's no secret that you get ripped off trading in your games, consoles and accesories, but for fuck sake I got €16 for Fight Night Round 4 brand new and sealed. I got that much for trading in my used DiRT 1, yes the first one that was 2 years old and used. Sold Tiger Woods 10 for €21. 

They're all a load of robbing bastards. When I got the games I asked how much they were worth, they said €50, what, a month and a half later they're worth fuck all? Why aren't they both €21? They were both worth €25 when I checked :shadedshu

Atleast I have Forza 3 and Modern Warfare 2 pre-ordered. I was hoping to get that €50 for Forza 3 so I'd only have to pay €10, now I have to find €23, I don't even know how much MW2 is because the guy said he didn't know  I heard it was €65, but Play have it for €60 which is bad because Play normally have new games for €50, so I'm guessing it's going to cost €70.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 13, 2009)

The trade in cost at any game place depends on the popularity of the game.  

It' doesn't matter if its new or used, i wouldn't have sold it especially sealed to a game store, for example Modern Warfare still cost 45 dollars (here in the US)... it's 2 years old. if you trade it in you get like 15 dollars for it. Now if you traded in a game like Dead space (which isn't 2 years old) you get like 8 dollars for it. 

It is all dependent on the game and how many trade ins they get for it. I haven't traded in a game to Gamestop/Ebgames since i was about 15 than i got a job, and i just keep collecting games cause its not worth selling them for shit money.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 13, 2009)

DaveK said:


> It's no secret that you get ripped off trading in your games, consoles and accesories, but for fuck sake I got €16 for Fight Night Round 4 brand new and sealed. I got that much for trading in my used DiRT 1, yes the first one that was 2 years old and used. Sold Tiger Woods 10 for €21.
> 
> They're all a load of robbing bastards. When I got the games I asked how much they were worth, they said €50, what, a month and a half later they're worth fuck all? Why aren't they both €21? They were both worth €25 when I checked :shadedshu
> 
> Atleast I have Forza 3 and Modern Warfare 2 pre-ordered. I was hoping to get that €50 for Forza 3 so I'd only have to pay €10, now I have to find €23, I don't even know how much MW2 is because the guy said he didn't know  I heard it was €65, but Play have it for €60 which is bad because Play normally have new games for €50, so I'm guessing it's going to cost €70.



The best place to shift your unwanted games is ebay because you get good/fair prices for them.  I just sold a 2nd hand PS3 GTA4 for £15 and FIFA10 for £30


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 13, 2009)

I use Craigslist haha, it's free no fees!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 15, 2009)

Heres the application to get into the Xbox Live Beta for that Facebook and twitter junks

https://connect.microsoft.com/XboxLIVEUpdate?wa=wsignin1.0


----------



## DaveK (Oct 15, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Heres the application to get into the Xbox Live Beta for that Facebook and twitter junks
> 
> https://connect.microsoft.com/XboxLIVEUpdate?wa=wsignin1.0



Hope it works, I have to get off my ass and get my console serial number, console ID and tv model number. BELKIN FTW! lol just went to my router setup bookmark in Firefox for that model number 

Only bad thing about my survey was I don't use an audio/video receiver lol. I do use video/audio streaming, HDMI and have a FullHD TV, use wired for 360 and have >10Mb internet though  Bet I don't get it lol

Off to get those numbers...almost 2AM lol


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 15, 2009)

haha, yeah

I listed everything and i have a 25MB connection haha, i don't really care if i get it if anything i may get it and give it tto someone on tpu, cause well im not a facebook person


----------



## DaveK (Oct 15, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> haha, yeah
> 
> I listed everything and i have a 25MB connection haha, i don't really care if i get it if anything i may get it and give it tto someone on tpu, cause well im not a facebook person



Although it's not one of the things I'm most looking forward to seeing, it's handy to have them on 360. Usually when I get home from school I play some 360 or watch some videos on it and it's in my living room so I don't want to go into my bedroom and start up my computer to check Facebook and Twitter, at the moment I do it on my phone and it's slow and not as good.

And I'm all for trying betas and I actually use Last.fm, Twitter and Facebook so it would be sweet to get into it.

Wonder what Sky TV is like, there's like 22 live channels and the rest is on demand. Anyone know if it's HD? I'm kind of interested if it is as I can't get Sky where I live because they don't allow satellite dishes :S


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 15, 2009)

Well if i get it it and you dont get it for some reason i'll give you my code


----------



## DaveK (Oct 15, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Well if i get it it and you dont get it for some reason i'll give you my code



Cool thanks.

Man I'm freakin dying to play Forza 3, next Friday is too far away  I probably didn't need to pre-order it but I get double reward points on my GAME card , with that and MW2, I wonder would I have enough for the GTA IV DLC because I have some on it from previous transactions. I'll see how much there is on it when I'm getting Forza 3 next friday. 

Here's the day 1 DLC track: CLICK. Looks awesome, always wanted a huge track to just drive on, the Nissan Speedway was too small for tuning my Top Secret Supra, never got it to 400KMPH


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 15, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Man I'm freakin dying to play Forza 3



Its pretty awesome m8   Ive just purchased my first car, a Ford Fiesta Zetec lol 

Make sure you have some HDD spare spare (1.9GB) because you have to install disc 2 to your HDD (I install all my games to the HDD anyway)  So people without HDD's are not going to be able to use the additional content on disc 2


----------



## DaveK (Oct 16, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Its pretty awesome m8   Ive just purchased my first car, a Ford Fiesta Zetec lol
> 
> Make sure you have some HDD spare spare (1.9GB) because you have to install disc 2 to your HDD (I install all my games to the HDD anyway)  So people without HDD's are not going to be able to use the additional content on disc 2



Got 60GB or so free on my drive, I'm ready for the 2 discs and all the DLC they have to offer


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

*2x games for sale*

I have 2 brand new (sealed) games for sale, Halo 3 - ODST and Need For Speed - Shift.

Im selling them for £27 each (that includes the PayPal fees for sending cash and 1st Class Recorded P+P)  If anyones interested let me know, but be quick because I have them on a 1 day auction on ebay and wont be able to remove them in under 12 hours


----------



## DaveK (Oct 17, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> I have 2 brand new (sealed) games for sale, Halo 3 - ODST and Need For Speed - Shift.
> 
> Im selling them for £27 each (that includes the PayPal fees for sending cash and 1st Class Recorded P+P)  If anyones interested let me know, but be quick because I have them on a 1 day auction on ebay and wont be able to remove them in under 12 hours



Shame, I know a guy who really wants it and you're only charging €30 (€45 retail here) but don't think he can pay for things online.

Woop woop Forza out on Friday  Do you still select your region before you start? Ford Fiesta is a nice car, if I pick Europe I probably can't pick it but I want all the discounts on Lambos/Ferraris etc 

Here's some new footage of GTA IV: The Ballad of Gay Tony on GTTV, I'm watching it now.


----------



## Kenshai (Oct 18, 2009)

I bought a new arcade system today, to replace my aging zephyr system of which I fixed E74 on. Sold it to a friend for cheap. The new system is a Jasper and uses something like 55-60% the power from the wall. Was surprised at that, haven't cracked it open yet to take a look at it.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 18, 2009)

The Jasper is great compared to the other revisions. i am pretty sure its there last revision


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 18, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> The Jasper is great compared to the other revisions. i am pretty sure its there last revision



The next one will probably be when they incorporate the Natal into it  (im thinking thats when the 360 Slim will turn up)


----------



## Kenshai (Oct 18, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> The Jasper is great compared to the other revisions. i am pretty sure its there last revision



They said that there will be one more hardware revision, Valhalla, to incorporate the cpu and gpu on the same chip to further reduce production costs as well as heat output.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 20, 2009)

not that you may have had any problems but ive heard craigslist is dodgy but we dont have anything near that scale, gumtree but its shit hardly is used

dashboard i signed up for the last beta and im just waiting them to send the new one
i signed up for that

i dont think its a code i think its just sent to you specifically

i completed halo odst its a bit shit nothing special enjoyed it while i played it but i wouldnt miss it defo not a purchase for me i just borrowed it


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 20, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> They said that there will be one more hardware revision, Valhalla, to incorporate the cpu and gpu on the same chip to further reduce production costs as well as heat output.



Oh yeah, I forgot about that


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Oct 20, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> They said that there will be one more hardware revision, Valhalla, to incorporate the cpu and gpu on the same chip to further reduce production costs as well as heat output.



Oo, I have not heard about this, any idea when it will be released?! Hopefully relatively soon, my launch console just died a couple of months ago and I'm really itching to play some ODST!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 20, 2009)

I dunno, usually if its soon you'd see lots of rumored pictures etc. i heard about it a while ago too but since the jasper is doing so well i don't really see it happening, the cost is already extremely low so for the R & D to get the chips on one die is kinda not worth it i guess.


----------



## Kenshai (Oct 21, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Oo, I have not heard about this, any idea when it will be released?! Hopefully relatively soon, my launch console just died a couple of months ago and I'm really itching to play some ODST!



No real information about release is out yet, just that it will probably happen.



joinmeindeath417 said:


> I dunno, usually if its soon you'd see lots of rumored pictures etc. i heard about it a while ago too but since the jasper is doing so well i don't really see it happening, the cost is already extremely low so for the R & D to get the chips on one die is kinda not worth it i guess.



The R & D aspect of it probably won't cost too much with how technology is at this point, basically including your gpu/cpu on the same die would cut costs down tremendously. More than enough to offset the R&D associated with such a task. At least from what I understand.


----------



## Bl4ck (Oct 22, 2009)

i'm  tempted to buy either a new Jasper Elite (white boxed +2 games) to replace my Falcon 60gb hdmi , or a PS3 slim 250gb (nfs:shift edition) :F


----------



## winter (Oct 22, 2009)

i met a problem with the xbox 16..(us), my account is for the QC Canada , but why when i entered the US version of the Xbox. It says please enter a valid code?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 23, 2009)

Bl4ck said:


> i'm  tempted to buy either a new Jasper Elite (white boxed +2 games) to replace my Falcon 60gb hdmi , or a PS3 slim 250gb (nfs:shift edition) :F



If you already have a 360, and it works fine, I say grab the ps3.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 23, 2009)

Ive got the following 2 games brand new, sealed for sale:

Forza Motorsport 3 & WWE Smackdown Vs Raw 2010

If anyones interested, make me an offer


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 23, 2009)

Got the Live Beta, it's whatever not a facebook junky so meh.

EDIT: They don't give you a key anymore they just send you an update via xbox live


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 23, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Ive got the following 2 games brand new, sealed for sale:
> 
> Forza Motorsport 3 & WWE Smackdown Vs Raw 2010
> 
> If anyones interested, make me an offer



How do you have Forza 3 it come out early in your country??



HookeyStreet said:


> Its pretty awesome m8   Ive just purchased my first car, a Ford Fiesta Zetec lol
> 
> Make sure you have some HDD spare spare (1.9GB) because you have to install disc 2 to your HDD (I install all my games to the HDD anyway)  So people without HDD's are not going to be able to use the additional content on disc 2



Wait Forza3 has a 2 disc! ah crap i got one of the orginal xbox's i got like no space left oh yeah can i aslo join the Xbox 360 club i got the normal old 20gb ones


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 23, 2009)

Delta6326 said:


> How do you have Forza 3 it come out early in your country??
> 
> 
> 
> Wait Forza3 has a 2 disc! ah crap i got one of the orginal xbox's i got like no space left oh yeah can i aslo join the Xbox 360 club i got the normal old 20gb ones



Forza was officially released today in the UK, along with WWE 2010 and I happen to have spares of them   (I got them with a new console today and has I have Forza already and dont really care for silly boys wrestling, Im going to sell them)


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 23, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Got the Live Beta, it's whatever not a facebook junky so meh.
> 
> EDIT: They don't give you a key anymore they just send you an update via xbox live



yeah i got it online but didnt get the preview channel so i cant access it


----------



## DaveK (Oct 23, 2009)

I also got into the beta but it sucks balls I can't use it, you're not allowed use it on a child's account (under 18) and they aren't going to let you use it when it's officially released either. So, you gotta be 13 or older to sign up to Facebook, Twitter and LastFM on the internet where there's more pedophiles but you need to be 18 to use it on Xbox Live, yet I'm allowed use my mam's credit card to buy whatever I want? Waste.

Also got Forza 3, AWESOME. Was only €49.99 so I have €26 left on my GAME Gift Card to get GTA IV: The Ballad of Gay Tony, and the free DLC with Forza rocks, 10 free cars and like 20 tracks.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 24, 2009)

Anyone playing Borderlands?  Great FPS/RPG isnt it


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 25, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> yeah i got it online but didnt get the preview channel so i cant access it



now i finally got the download and its not bad my fav so far is the last.fm feature


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 25, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> now i finally got the download and its not bad my fav so far is the last.fm feature



Did you get it from MS or has someone uploaded it to the net?


----------



## DaveK (Oct 25, 2009)

Beep beep









Game rocks but I don't like how people have obviously pirated the game aren't banned, saw on the leaderboards a clan that was 5 Americans had 800GS and up yet the game has only been in out in Europe for 3 days and it's not out in the US. It's highly unlikely that they all have PAL consoles and even if they did, it's not possible to get to driver level 50 in 2 days.


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 25, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Did you get it from MS or has someone uploaded it to the net?



i got it from ms. it gives you a preview channel then you have to find the stuff which is scattered then have to download each app


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah so Pro Evo 2010 is the best footie game ive ever played, the presentation and on the pitch action are so bloody good its mind blowing.

Ive been a big football game player for a few years now so its exciting for me but not for others.

The whole feel of the game is great the little details make it feel so great, like the commentators say Ballotelli is tricky to get the ball off other certain stuff for players (i think they use their stats and cards for this but maybe some special players are pre made chosen a lot of stuff to say about them)

Graphics are immense for a football game, makes it feel like our playing a match your watching on tv.

FORZA 3 is sick, its too good. Im having to order it online because its £40 in game but online its only £35 i mean wtf come on.

DAMN with Forza Pro evo and soon Smackdown (dont laugh this years is actually pretty good you can make your own stories and the in ring action is fun and realistic to the show) Borderlands and everything else that i have missed. A few sick top of there genre titles this year. For get about MW2 who needs that POS!


----------



## DaveK (Oct 26, 2009)

Don't play footie games myself, but anything is better than that POS that is called FIFA 10, I was watching people play it at a friends house and it was sooooo glitchy it was unbelievable, there was atleast 2 glitches a match with players and random off sides, it was a joke. Then we played CoD4 and I schooled everyone  (This was on PS3 though, WTF the shoulder buttons are reversed on PS3 lol kept pissin me off cos I kept throwing grenades instead of shooting)


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 26, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Don't play footie games myself, but anything is better than that POS that is called FIFA 10, I was watching people play it at a friends house and it was sooooo glitchy it was unbelievable, there was atleast 2 glitches a match with players and random off sides, it was a joke. Then we played CoD4 and I schooled everyone  (This was on PS3 though, WTF the shoulder buttons are reversed on PS3 lol kept pissin me off cos I kept throwing grenades instead of shooting)



FIFA 10 you just run into players and blam you have the ball, anyone who is reasonably intelligent can work out FIFA isnt the most realistic game. All the reviewers are saying that where it counts and thats on the pitch, PES wins hands down.

JESUS i cant wait to own Forza 3 i played it at a mates and its the sickest racing sim ive ever played. People who try to knock it are thick and ignorant 

I dont know of any other games that are coming out. Borderlands is a great game but i choose Forza 3 and PES over that game. maybe ill get it on pc *cough...


I hate those damn triggers on the PS3 and the pads a bit light for me.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 26, 2009)

PES10 has use the same commentary for past 5 years or something and i have to agree the graphics for the game is absolute beauty looks much better than fifa 10 and i've always preferred pes than fifa i have no idea why most of my friends moved away from PES and onto fifa all because of the licence and crap? who cares about that its about the gameplay not licence


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow massive update i just did NOW I CAN PLAY FORZA 3!!!!!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 30, 2009)

Ive got some more brand new games for sale:

Forza Motorsport 3 (sealed)

Need For Speed: Shift (unsealed, but new)

PURE / LEGO Batman (double pack) x 2 (both sets sealed)

Make me an offer


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Nov 4, 2009)

Just got my 360 today.... Trying to get the hang of it....


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 4, 2009)

no no it's just trying to get the hang of you


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Nov 4, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> no no it's just trying to get the hang of you



LOL!!!  You're so dead on... I'm downloading demos this very sec


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Nov 4, 2009)

Couple of questions... 

-I connected my xbox to my monitor via hdmi but i'm not able to connect the audio to my surround sound (rca)... Would this adapter solve that problem? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-When i'm previewing videos on live, the video pauses every 5 sec and loads up... y?

Thanks


----------



## DaveK (Nov 4, 2009)

Anyone going to a midnight launch for MW2? I'm going to a GAME to get mine, though it's a tough decision. Arrive at 11PM (or earlier) or 11:45PM? Don't know if the queue will be big or not but SHIT loads of shops will be open here.

I read something about putting a deposit down, I didn't pay anything when I pre-ordered, you guys think I should see if I can put some money down?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 4, 2009)

well if people got updated about mw2 i'm pretty sure there wouldn't be that many but then again you get loads of fanboys buying it anyway


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 4, 2009)

What they do in the states when there is a "midnight" opening for a game is the following.

They call you a day before the event.. Say if it's going to be Monday Night at midnight for a Tuesday realse, they call Sunday.

They say that between 10pm-11pm they'll be open to public so they can buy the game and if pre-ordered they can pay the rest of it then. Then at Midnight, they open the door and go by the person's last name. Then once that's done. They open the door for anyone that is "just getting there"..

Once there is no one in the parking lot.. Closed for the night and open back up in the morning.. 

The Gamestop by my house does a few crazy things at the midnight launches.. They have about 4-5 systems outside where they can demo it. If it's a Multiplayer game.. They do contests for special things... A lot of Publishers are now giving out Midnight "drawings" so that they can get more people to preorder the items.. I think that all has to do with how well Halo 3 was with their "midnight" run..


----------



## DaveK (Nov 4, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> What they do in the states when there is a "midnight" opening for a game is the following.
> 
> They call you a day before the event.. Say if it's going to be Monday Night at midnight for a Tuesday realse, they call Sunday.
> 
> ...



Well the shop I'm buying it from is on a small street so it probably won't be like that, but it would be cool to get goody bag or something cool for showing up to the midnight launch. Just need to sort out what time to be there at.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 4, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Well the shop I'm buying it from is on a small street so it probably won't be like that, but it would be cool to get goody bag or something cool for showing up to the midnight launch. Just need to sort out what time to be there at.



Yeah, I don't know what their doing, if any, for MW2... But, I say just call the store and you'll find out how they'll do it.. Best thing I can say since you live on the other side of the pond from me.


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 5, 2009)

RaPiDo987 said:


> Couple of questions...
> 
> -I connected my xbox to my monitor via hdmi but i'm not able to connect the audio to my surround sound (rca)... Would this adapter solve that problem? http://images.marketplaceadvisor.channeladvisor.com/hi/79/79165/GMSTXBOXCAB5_gg.jpg
> 
> ...



yes you need that adaptor to play sound. the video well sounds like a bad connection to live


----------



## DaveK (Nov 5, 2009)

IGN has said their Modern Warfare 2 review will be going up at 12:01AM PST (8:01AM GMT) on November 10th, which will be after I complete the game 

Gonna be one hell of a day lol, wake up at 6:40AM Monday, go to school, back home at 5PM, go to GAME at 10PM, arrive approx 11PM, get game at 12AM Tuesday, 1AM play the game, go to school at 7AM, crash at 5PM. Fuck homework lol

Berrocca Performance and Monster Energy to the rescue!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 5, 2009)

i took off work haha.

except if i find out there is no hardcore team deathmatch im not getting it.


----------



## Kenshai (Nov 5, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i took off work haha.
> 
> except if i find out there is no hardcore team deathmatch im not getting it.



Have they said that, that's a possibility?

Edit: Googled and found a leaked copy with modes listed and hardcore TDM is included.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 5, 2009)

DaveK said:


> IGN has said their Modern Warfare 2 review will be going up at 12:01AM PST (8:01AM GMT) on November 10th, which will be after I complete the game
> 
> Gonna be one hell of a day lol, wake up at 6:40AM Monday, go to school, back home at 5PM, go to GAME at 10PM, arrive approx 11PM, get game at 12AM Tuesday, 1AM play the game, go to school at 7AM, crash at 5PM. Fuck homework lol
> 
> Berrocca Performance and Monster Energy to the rescue!



Dont worry about IGN's review, I will tell you what its like now...........action from start to finish........AWESOME GAME!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 6, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Have they said that, that's a possibility?
> 
> Edit: Googled and found a leaked copy with modes listed and hardcore TDM is included.



ok phew thank you


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 6, 2009)

RaPiDo987 said:


> Just got my 360 today.... Trying to get the hang of it....



Welcome to the club m8


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

MW2 disables something on xbox 360 when playing i think its party chat (voice and text). FUCK buying that pos, screwing around with pc users now screwing around 360 users.

Save my cash for L4D2 and Battlefield bad company 2 or some other worthy game, maybe MASS EFFECT 2 oh yeah Bioware know how not to screw pc gamers. You can still be owned by satans son (EA lol) and still make decent titles, LEARN FROM THIS INFINITY WARD JUST BECAUSE ACTIVISON ARE EVIL DOESN'T MEAN YOU HAVE TO BE.

MORE news about the game for pc users in the Games thread.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> MW2 disables something on xbox 360 when playing i think its party chat (voice and text). FUCK buying that pos, screwing around with pc users now screwing around 360 users.
> 
> Save my cash for L4D2 and Battlefield bad company 2 or some other worthy game, maybe MASS EFFECT 2 oh yeah Bioware know how not to screw pc gamers. You can still be owned by satans son (EA lol) and still make decent titles, LEARN FROM THIS INFINITY WARD JUST BECAUSE ACTIVISON ARE EVIL DOESN'T MEAN YOU HAVE TO BE.
> 
> MORE news about the game for pc users in the Games thread.



Yep, they 'claim' its to stop people cheating and revealing enemy positions when they are specing.....arseholes!  This will happen to more games in the future because its at the developers discretion, not M$ 

I think its pathetic, I dont like using Game Chat thats why I stay in a Private Chat and talk to my m8s while playing against them.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

exactly what if i just wanted to chat to my mates while playing a bit of COD? now i cant and i dont see why

if cheating via chat was such a big problem it would be enforced by microsoft and or other companies would do the same

HOPEFULLY for users they add it back in with a game update or something


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> exactly what if i just wanted to chat to my mates while playing a bit of COD? now i cant and i dont see why
> 
> if cheating via chat was such a big problem it would be enforced by microsoft and or other companies would do the same
> 
> HOPEFULLY for users they add it back in with a game update or something



I think more companies will follow suit now 

TBH, XBOX LIVE will be no better than PlayStation Network now


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 6, 2009)

To me... Xbox Live "GOLD"is just getting to be a fee that Microsoft can put on to their people.. Yeah, you may get a few more things then "sliver", but you should still be able to get most of the "gold" without paying. IMHO.. Now, they are throwing in "more" for the gold so they can raise their prices on membership... If I still had my 360 (regretting it now that i see Mass Effect 2 & splinter Cell) I would reverted back down to silver... M$ is just trying to get the most money out of the people.. There would be no reason what so ever for myself to use, Facebook, Last.fm.. But, yet, when they raise the prices, it's a given that I would now have to pay for something I'd never use...


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> To me... Xbox Live "GOLD"is just getting to be a fee that Microsoft can put on to their people.. Yeah, you may get a few more things then "sliver", but you should still be able to get most of the "gold" without paying. IMHO.. Now, they are throwing in "more" for the gold so they can raise their prices on membership... If I still had my 360 (regretting it now that i see Mass Effect 2 & splinter Cell) I would reverted back down to silver... M$ is just trying to get the most money out of the people.. There would be no reason what so ever for myself to use, Facebook, Last.fm.. But, yet, when they raise the prices, it's a given that I would now have to pay for something I'd never use...



so its official that they are increasing xbox live subscription fees?

facebook and last.fm are good additions i might not use them but hell other people do

thats right tho they are adding new stuff to gold so that people are more willing to buy it

apart from quality of service i dont see why they need to charge so much


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't know that it is "official" but I've heard from someone that Last.FM wants some big bucks to have M$ to use their stuff... So, if that is true.. You can see how sh1t rolls down hill..

Yeah, Last.FM/Facebook, will be a great addition to the people who can't seem to go more then 15m away from their facebook.. But, to me... It's a service that I really don't see to pay for... It's not something that I really want to have..


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I don't know that it is "official" but I've heard from someone that Last.FM wants some big bucks to have M$ to use their stuff... So, if that is true.. You can see how sh1t rolls down hill..
> 
> Yeah, Last.FM/Facebook, will be a great addition to the people who can't seem to go more then 15m away from their facebook.. But, to me... It's a service that I really don't see to pay for... It's not something that I really want to have..



yup if they intend to increase prices for last.fm and i dont use it i would want that to be optional to pay for instead

xbox live gold is worth paying for but its not worth what they are asking us to pay


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah, that is true. And when they go and try to tie in Zune with Microsoft.. Here's a friendly reminder... 

IF YOU GOT A ZUNE AND 360. READ CAREFULLY YOUR SERVICE FEE'S.

Their trying to tie your Zune Marketplace with your 360 "Gold" I got raped one month via them charging me almost $30 for a month subscription to both.. When I've all ready paid $60 a year...


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, that is true. And when they go and try to tie in Zune with Microsoft.. Here's a friendly reminder...
> 
> IF YOU GOT A ZUNE AND 360. READ CAREFULLY YOUR SERVICE FEE'S.
> 
> Their trying to tie your Zune Marketplace with your 360 "Gold" I got raped one month via them charging me almost $30 for a month subscription to both.. When I've all ready paid $60 a year...



thats really shocking


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> MW2 disables something on xbox 360 when playing i think its party chat (voice and text). FUCK buying that pos, screwing around with pc users now screwing around 360 users.
> 
> Save my cash for L4D2 and Battlefield bad company 2 or some other worthy game, maybe MASS EFFECT 2 oh yeah Bioware know how not to screw pc gamers. You can still be owned by satans son (EA lol) and still make decent titles, LEARN FROM THIS INFINITY WARD JUST BECAUSE ACTIVISON ARE EVIL DOESN'T MEAN YOU HAVE TO BE.
> 
> MORE news about the game for pc users in the Games thread.



It is completely logical that they are disabling this because of Game Battle clan matches. People were cheating and these are legit Clan matches not just regular S & D etc.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> It is completely logical that they are disabling this because of Game Battle clan matches. People were cheating and these are legit Clan matches not just regular S & D etc.



so now they use skype or MSN from their PC instead, making it so much harder for them to cheat.

its a silly little thing that doesnt stop the cheaters, but does annoy end users. its just like DRM all over again...


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 6, 2009)

HM, fair point fair point.

{crawls back under the rock}


----------



## shk021051 (Nov 6, 2009)

Who is your ban?
Microsoft ban wave because it began!!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 7, 2009)

shk021051 said:


> Who is your ban?
> Microsoft ban wave because it began!!!!



Yeah i heard about that, the bans have begun apparently. 


Its like if they shut down google for giving links to porn sites its just stupid. People will still get the end by another means.

In team clan matches you might want to speak to your team mates to work as a team, but i hardly see how that private voice chat would be cheating unless you had a mate in the opposing team giving away positions or something.

Posts
PS3 CLUBHOUSE - 2,042 
Xbox 360 CLUBHOUSE - 2,315
Wii CLUBHOUSE - 172


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> PS3 CLUBHOUSE - 2,042 Posts
> Xbox 360 CLUBHOUSE - 2,315
> Wii CLUBHOUSE - Doesn't exist



wii do have a clubhouse actually.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 7, 2009)

Mussels said:


> wii do have a clubhouse actually.



sorry ive never come across it (no innuendo joke please)

homebrew wii is something i looked into, nintendo are really pushy they want you to buy thier old games over and over again, look at how many different versions of the original super mario bros there is for there different consoles

that was just a joke btw i love the PS3 i dont own one but its cool to play on my mates, he uses it for media and that too since his laptop is dead


----------



## dtrmad2004 (Nov 8, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> yup if they intend to increase prices for last.fm and i dont use it i would want that to be optional to pay for instead
> 
> xbox live gold is worth paying for but its not worth what they are asking us to pay



I can see people leaving in droves. 1st the bans, 2nd the fee increases.... but... oh, wait. whats this around the corner.

Natal. 
It'll probably bring them all back


----------



## js01 (Nov 8, 2009)

I only bought my Xbox to play Ninja Gaiden 2 and Gears of War 2 and it's been collecting dust for about 3 months, most games come out on PC so I just buy them for the PC but the live charge blows for people that don't use consoles that much but still own them.


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Finally a member......*



HookeyStreet said:


> Welcome to the club m8



Thanks...

Played a couple of demos and i have to say I am not impress... :shadedshu
Anywho, I got it for my wife so hopefully she puts it to good use  

Anyone selling games at a good price??? PM me...


----------



## DaveK (Nov 8, 2009)

Besides MW2, there isn't any games I'm buying this year, maybe Saw that looks good and has easy achievements but I'll wait and pick it up cheap, not really interested in L4D2 after the disgrace that was L4D, 2 hour campaign and online where I keep getting kicked by stupid teammates, not really fun, my friend has it but it's better to play with a bunch of friends.

I'll probably get Dead Rising 2 next year too.


----------



## Bl4ck (Nov 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> MW2 disables something on xbox 360 when playing i think its party chat (voice and text). FUCK buying that pos, screwing around with pc users now screwing around 360 users.
> 
> Save my cash for L4D2 and Battlefield bad company 2 or some other worthy game, maybe MASS EFFECT 2 oh yeah Bioware know how not to screw pc gamers. You can still be owned by satans son (EA lol) and still make decent titles, LEARN FROM THIS INFINITY WARD JUST BECAUSE ACTIVISON ARE EVIL DOESN'T MEAN YOU HAVE TO BE.
> 
> MORE news about the game for pc users in the Games thread.



That's why i will download on purpose the MW2 for PC and maybe buy it, i bought MW1 strictly for the cd-key to play over net with my m8's , now when the dedicated servers are gone and mods too i'm not buying this pos for 4h scripted gameplay.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 9, 2009)

RaPiDo987 said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Played a couple of demos and i have to say I am not impress... :shadedshu
> Anywho, I got it for my wife so hopefully she puts it to good use
> ...



Not impressed   Your playing the wrong titles


----------



## DaveK (Nov 10, 2009)

Got MW2, love it, but very short. Only 4 hours 30 mins, sure I'll play it on Veteran and again for the Intel, but jeez lol.












Anyone else have signatures on their box? Or M16s? Or Pizza? lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Got MW2, love it, but very short. Only 4 hours 30 mins, sure I'll play it on Veteran and again for the Intel, but jeez lol.
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y171/davidkinsella/P1020122.jpg
> 
> ...



state of the dressed up GAME employee

4 hours is ridiculously short


----------



## DaveK (Nov 10, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> state of the dressed up GAME employee
> 
> 4 hours is ridiculously short



Actually those guys were hired from a shooting range but the GAME employees were dressed up too lol, nothing wrong with seeing a hot chick dressed in camo


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Actually those guys were hired from a shooting range but the GAME employees were dressed up too lol, nothing wrong with seeing a hot chick dressed in camo



gimmie some pics of that! unfortunately its all stupid teenager and 20 something dickhead men my age who seem to think i am 14 or something who work at game and gamestation


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 10, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> gimmie some pics of that! unfortunately its all stupid teenager and 20 something dickhead men my age who seem to think i am 14 or something who work at game and gamestation



Did you know that the staff had to actually 'pay' for their own outfits ffs!  My m8 works in a local game and all the staff had to chip in a tenner   Another m8 of mine lent them a load of airsoft guns and gear to help out lol.

Also, the store won a Slim PS3, so the manager traded it in for £120 cash :shadedshu (could have got more on ebay, tw@ ) and put the cash towards the gear rental.....but the staff found the receipt and he had spent £40 on rental and kept the other £80....C*NT!


----------



## i789 (Nov 12, 2009)

1 million banned from xbox live just after modern warfare 2 launch:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/hi/technology/newsid_10000000/newsid_10002900/10002915.stm


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey guys...
My brother in law's xbox has one flashing red light. What does this mean and can it be fix...

please help


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 12, 2009)

what light is it bottom right?


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Nov 12, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> what light is it bottom right?



Yep, when I unplug the hdmi cable or AV adapter it's green. But once I plug the cables it shows the red light...?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 12, 2009)

i789 said:


> 1 million banned from xbox live just after modern warfare 2 launch:
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/hi/technology/newsid_10000000/newsid_10002900/10002915.stm




THIS article right here is why i can't stand people who pirate games.


Always thinking they don't deserve being banned even after copying 30 to 50 games...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 12, 2009)

RaPiDo987 said:


> Yep, when I unplug the hdmi cable or AV adapter it's green. But once I plug the cables it shows the red light...?



have you tried using different HDMI cables or AV Adaptor? if that don't work then maybe the connectivity to your 360 maybe faulty


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Nov 12, 2009)

RaPiDo987 said:


> Hey guys...
> My brother in law's xbox has one flashing red light. What does this mean and can it be fix...
> 
> please help



WOW... Found this video on youtube and it FREAKEN WORK!!
ERROR 74

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZooFX3T24sA


----------



## Kenshai (Nov 12, 2009)

RaPiDo987 said:


> WOW... Found this video on youtube and it FREAKEN WORK!!
> ERROR 74
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZooFX3T24sA



The towel trick will only fix it temporarily most of the time.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 12, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> state of the dressed up GAME employee
> 
> 4 hours is ridiculously short



I Beat it on Veteran and got all the intels in 5 hours and 15 mintues :shadedshu


----------



## "Born"_*Leader** (Nov 14, 2009)

*SYSTEM* Arcade

*PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES*:

1 x black and 1x white LTD ED wireless controller, 60GB HDD.

*LIVE GAMER TAG*:

Reaper27001 (Avatar)

*GAMES OWNED*:

6

*CURRENTLY PLAYING*:

GRID

*CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME(s)*:

GRID

*MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)*

Modern Warfare 2
Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## visionrider (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi people just joined my tag is visionrider on live have 2 Xboxs one red one jasper chip fitted and  new Modern Warfare 250gig HD super elite with new power supply really small and really cool running does not seem to get hot and graphics seem really amazeing dont no if new graphics chip on board but really silent even DVD drive is silent at last it looks like Microsoft have sorted 360 out I have had 3 machines die on me thats why got red one wanted jasper to solve problem with overheating no more toast and new one even better than red one.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 16, 2009)

just went back to my old sig pic! the clubhouse classic
sometime i will get a new sig again i just cant go around with sapphire seeing as i dont have it anymore

just been playing pes 2010 nothing else at all well left 4 dead 2 demo
MW2 well finally got to try it and i still dont like it, everything is scripted and it feels like a hollywood movie just playing for the effects and stuff, online i didnt like much either as 9v9 is a bit shit tbh and thats the highest player count mode is like team deathmatch something or other the other matches have less players


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2009)

RaPiDo987 said:


> Hey guys...
> My brother in law's xbox has one flashing red light. What does this mean and can it be fix...
> 
> please help



1 red light is generally due to a dogy AV cable.  But in some cases it can be the start of your GPU dying (or the ANA / HANA chip) 

If you towel trick it, it will still die eventually and ANA/HANA chip problems are the hardest to sort out (unless you return it to MS obviously)





MilkyWay said:


> just went back to my old sig pic! the clubhouse classic
> sometime i will get a new sig again i just cant go around with sapphire seeing as i dont have it anymore
> 
> just been playing pes 2010 nothing else at all well left 4 dead 2 demo
> MW2 well finally got to try it and i still dont like it, everything is scripted and it feels like a hollywood movie just playing for the effects and stuff, online i didnt like much either as 9v9 is a bit shit tbh and thats the highest player count mode is like team deathmatch something or other the other matches have less players



Nice to see the old sig back m8 

Give MW2 a chance   I only play Free-For-All and theres nothing better than getting a Sentry Gun, planting it and watching idiots run into its line of fire and getting slaughtered


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 17, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> The towel trick will only fix it temporarily most of the time.



agree the towel trick will only fix it temporarily, the fault is probably your connector to your 360 itself is at fault


----------



## Kenshai (Nov 17, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> 1 red light is generally due to a dogy AV cable.  But in some cases it can be the start of your GPU dying (or the ANA / HANA chip)
> 
> If you towel trick it, it will still die eventually and ANA/HANA chip problems are the hardest to sort out (unless you return it to MS obviously)



Error E74 is the ANA/HANA chip, was on mine at the very least. Couple quick fixes but nothing was permanent. Tried heat gunning and everything.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 1, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Error E74 is the ANA/HANA chip, was on mine at the very least. Couple quick fixes but nothing was permanent. Tried heat gunning and everything.



E74 is a general hardware failure, but is usually the GPU or ANA/HANA chip.

Yep, even oven baking isnt very good when your ANA/HANA chip is dodgy


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 2, 2009)

really need to get forza 3 and left 4 dead 2
played a bit of soul calibur xbox live version, its pretty nice looking for an old dreamcast title

really need to get more use out of my 360

im addicted to the pc at the moment tho sign football manager 2010 is just addicting and new hardware is addictive too


----------



## DaveK (Dec 2, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> really need to get forza 3 and left 4 dead 2
> played a bit of soul calibur xbox live version, its pretty nice looking for an old dreamcast title
> 
> really need to get more use out of my 360
> ...



Yeah Soul Calibur is good but it's just Arcade mode, they should have ported the Dreamcast version with mission mode and stuff


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi guys, just looking for a bit of advice. I've got an Xbox 360 20gb with HDMI port with all cables and headset. 1 Wireless controller with play and charge kit. 3 games - GTA IV,Assassins Creed and COD World at War. It has an active Gold LIVE account on it which still has 10 months remaining on it. How much do you reckon I could get for it? I'm either thinking of putting it on here or ebay. With the money I will be purchasing components to start of an AM3 gaming rig. Any help much appreciated


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 6, 2009)

LifeOnMars said:


> Hi guys, just looking for a bit of advice. I've got an Xbox 360 20gb with HDMI port with all cables and headset. 1 Wireless controller with play and charge kit. 3 games - GTA IV,Assassins Creed and COD World at War. It has an active Gold LIVE account on it which still has 10 months remaining on it. How much do you reckon I could get for it? I'm either thinking of putting it on here or ebay. With the money I will be purchasing components to start of an AM3 gaming rig. Any help much appreciated



Your probably looking at about £100 considering the 120GB Elite can be picked up with 2 new titles for £200 brand new.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 6, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Your probably looking at about £100 considering the 120GB Elite can be picked up with 2 new titles for £200 brand new.



Yeh thats what I was thinking, may try for £110 as it does still have 10 months LIVE on it, albeit they have to use my existing gamertag.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 6, 2009)

LifeOnMars said:


> Yeh thats what I was thinking, may try for £110 as it does still have 10 months LIVE on it, albeit they have to use my existing gamertag.



Whoever buys it from you could just pay to change the GamerTag  

You could always advertise the console, GTA & AC as a bundle for £100 and sell CoD5 on its own because that will get you about £25 on ebay still


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 6, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Whoever buys it from you could just pay to change the GamerTag
> 
> You could always advertise the console, GTA & AC as a bundle for £100 and sell CoD5 on its own because that will get you about £25 on ebay still



Nice thinking, may try that one


----------



## Reventon (Dec 6, 2009)

Okay...

*Does anyone want to make a MW2 clan with me? Or invite me to one they are already in?*


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/

its pretty good if anyone needs a deal, they just list where to find deals and you can submit your own deals too

nice deal was play.com had liberty city stories(episodes not stores lol psp) for £17.99 which is the cheapest brand new ive seen it


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 17, 2009)

Cant wait till January lots of new games coming out then.
Anyone got the sky player working yet, me i need to phone up sky and get the email sorted out first.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 17, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Cant wait till January lots of new games coming out then.
> Anyone got the sky player working yet, me i need to phone up sky and get the email sorted out first.



Im currently playing Bayonetta and its pretty good


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 18, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Im currently playing Bayonetta and its pretty good



there isnt a Bayonetta demo : ( i just got a loan of assassins creed the first one, just because im to cheap skate to fork out for the second

bought borderlands for £17.95 and smackdown vs raw for the same price

currently looking for a guitar hero deal as the rock band deal although a good price i think the drums are shit i meant wtf no cymbals anyway guitar hero kits are compatible with everything so thats a bonus but its pricey if you know what i mean lol


----------



## Kenshai (Dec 18, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> there isnt a Bayonetta demo : ( i just got a loan of assassins creed the first one, just because im to cheap skate to fork out for the second
> 
> bought borderlands for £17.95 and smackdown vs raw for the same price
> 
> currently looking for a guitar hero deal as the rock band deal although a good price i think the drums are shit i meant wtf no cymbals anyway guitar hero kits are compatible with everything so thats a bonus but its pricey if you know what i mean lol



Start a Japanese account and download it from there. I've played through Bayonetta demo twice now.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 18, 2009)

Don't know if i said this, but i got banned


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 18, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> there isnt a Bayonetta demo : ( i just got a loan of assassins creed the first one, just because im to cheap skate to fork out for the second
> 
> bought borderlands for £17.95 and smackdown vs raw for the same price
> 
> currently looking for a guitar hero deal as the rock band deal although a good price i think the drums are shit i meant wtf no cymbals anyway guitar hero kits are compatible with everything so thats a bonus but its pricey if you know what i mean lol



Isnt there?  I got the Demo on the PS3 and thought it looked pretty good.  But then I got the full game on 360 and realised its VERY good   Like someone else just said.  Start a Jap account and download it on your 360 that way 

Assassins Creed is NOTHING compared to the sequel m8.  AS1 is very boring but AS2 has lots more stuff to do in it (but TBH, you may want to play through the first one anyway to get the jist of the jist of the story)

Borderlands is awesome and thats a great price.

Yeah, grab the Guitar Hero band kit because it can be used with Rock Band games anyway


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 22, 2009)

I got a loan of Assassins Creed (original) just to play through it. There is actually a demo i have no idea why i thought there wasn't sorry.

Trying to find Guitar Hero is bloody hard. The drums are superior to the rock band drums, but the game is not as good. Id rather have the GH kit and buy the Rock Band Games as an Extra that way best of both worlds. Although i do think the whole series has gotten a bit stupid with DJ Hero and Lego Rock Band. Haven't owned a GH type game so i missed out on it back when it was popular.


----------



## choppy (Jan 2, 2010)

hey guys, i got xbox live gold as it was going for half price yesterday in the marketplace (£7 for 3 months is a decent deal) so wondering if theres anybody who is wishing to play co-op on:

gears of war 1/2
halo 3
cod mw2 (specops)


just add me and send us a message : HupliBupli


----------



## Jakl (Jan 2, 2010)

I have the original xbox360, white w/ HDMI , 60gb HDD.

Current Games Playing:

COD6:MW2
COD4:MW
L4D
Midnight Club


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 7, 2010)

I just bought a Xbox 360 off of ebay. I had a question about the warranty. Will Microsoft still replace this console if it were to have a red ring. It's not refurbished.

It's a Xbox 360 60GB Premium.

The MPN is : 52T-00144, 882224729178, B4J-00174, B4J00174

It has the HDMI port.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jan 7, 2010)

check the manufactrer date call them and ask.

we can't tell you.

did you juss say COD6:mw2 -_-


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 8, 2010)

Check out this DOLE xbox 360 controller from Razor!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112296


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 8, 2010)

Quick question for you guys, I'm having a discussion on another forum. Is all 360 software written in 64 bit? The bod I'm talking to insists that because the 360 is natively 64 bit that all games for it are too..


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 8, 2010)

mikek75 said:


> Quick question for you guys, I'm having a discussion on another forum. Is all 360 software written in 64 bit? The bod I'm talking to insists that because the 360 is natively 64 bit that all games for it are too..



wikipedia FTW!

gimmie a second i think its in 64bit but i aint sure

"IBM's "Xenon" processor used in the Microsoft Xbox 360 comprises three 64-bit PowerPC cores"
that didnt really help did it sorry


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL, nah, I've already trodden the Wiki route and as usual couldn't find what I was after....lots of words but no answers!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 8, 2010)

i see no reason they'd be x64, and evidence against:

1. the 360 has less than 2GB of ram, therefore no benefit

2. not a single 360 port to PC has been x64. If the 360 ran in x64, why arent the majority of the games ported in x64?


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 8, 2010)

Brilliant, that was my arguement, LOL Bloody Wiki is about as useful as chocolate toilet paper!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 8, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> Check out this DOLE xbox 360 controller from Razor!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112296



I really like Razor stuff, but thats pointless.


----------



## choppy (Jan 10, 2010)

ive asked in the buy/sell thread but just thought id ask in here.
just in the market for some driving / racing games for my 360 
i'm specifically looking for:

Colin Mcrae Dirt (#1)
Need for speed Most Wanted
Midnight Club Los Angeles

PM me if youve got em lyin about and wana sell em to me? cheers


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 11, 2010)

choppy said:


> ive asked in the buy/sell thread but just thought id ask in here.
> just in the market for some driving / racing games for my 360
> i'm specifically looking for:
> 
> ...



Have you tried ebay yet?  That may be your best bet for older titles like that


----------



## choppy (Jan 16, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Have you tried ebay yet?  That may be your best bet for older titles like that



for some reason the prices on ebay are over-inflated. dirt sells for a tenner used. managed to get a copy from play.com for £9.99 new as soon as it came back in stock. picked up MCLA from there too.

im trying to find need for speed most wanted but on ebay it sells for £15-£18! for a game thats 3/4years old its extortionate lol! even game sell the preowned for £17.99 . cant figure out why the game is so damn expensive


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 4, 2010)

So I revived the Xbox360 I found in my new house's basement. It did absolutely nothing.
After taking it apart and reapplying thermal paste it gave me a RROD, which I fixed by letting the console run for about 3 minutes without the fans 
Go free Xbox!

Thing is, I know this box has been flashed, and I want to flash it back to the original (legal) firmware since I won't be playing backups. Still trying to find out how to do that.
I'll probably be using it with Media Extender to play some stuff on TV. Might also get one or two games if I like them.

I don't know if it's allowed here to talk about flashing the Xbox, even when it's about flashing it back to original firmware, so I won't talk about it in detail unless someone can tell me it's OK.


```
SYSTEM (Arcade, Core, Premium, Elite, Super Elite etc):

Feb 2006 launch model I found in my basement

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

1 Wireless controller I already used for PC

LIVE GAMER TAG:

None yet

GAMES OWNED:

None yet

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

None yet

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME(s):

None yet

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

None yet
```


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 4, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> So I revived the Xbox360 I found in my new house's basement. It did absolutely nothing.
> After taking it apart and reapplying thermal paste it gave me a RROD, which I fixed by letting the console run for about 3 minutes without the fans
> Go free Xbox!
> 
> ...



I wouldnt worry about flashing it back to the stock FW.  Plus, if you dont have the original FW backed up, you may have a drive that doesnt support original FW recovery (from within the hacked FW.....does that make sense?)

Just run it on LIVE with originals, the only thing that may happen is your console getting banned next November (because they can detect the FW now, not just the backup)

If the console dies again, do exactly what youve done this time (replace the thermal paste) but instead of running the whole console without any fans, just let the fans cool the CPU and overheat the GPU.  I say this because 9/10 times the problem is with the GPU, but when you overheat the whole system the CPU's auto shutdown feature powers down the console before the GPU is 'baked' enough


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 4, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I wouldnt worry about flashing it back to the stock FW.  Plus, if you dont have the original FW backed up, you may have a drive that doesnt support original FW recovery (from within the hacked FW.....does that make sense?)
> 
> Just run it on LIVE with originals, the only thing that may happen is your console getting banned next November (because they can detect the FW now, not just the backup)
> 
> If the console dies again, do exactly what youve done this time (replace the thermal paste) but instead of running the whole console without any fans, just let the fans cool the CPU and overheat the GPU.  I say this because 9/10 times the problem is with the GPU, but when you overheat the whole system the CPU's auto shutdown feature powers down the console before the GPU is 'baked' enough



Thing is I don't *want* to get banned next November 

About overheating just the GPU: I let it run with the fan on the CPU heatsink for over half an hour and it still didn't overheat, so I got impatient and unplugged the fan

I wonder about the auto shutdown feature though, cause it was cooking really good after 3 mins and it didn't shut down on me...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 4, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Thing is I don't *want* to get banned next November
> 
> About overheating just the GPU: I let it run with the fan on the CPU heatsink for over half an hour and it still didn't overheat, so I got impatient and unplugged the fan
> 
> I wonder about the auto shutdown feature though, cause it was cooking really good after 3 mins and it didn't shut down on me...



Sometimes it can take AGES m8   But if its working fine now, jobs done 

As for your flashing problems, did you take note of what DVD drive you have?  You shoudl sign up to MaxConsole forums also as Im sure someome will know how to get your FW back to stock 

PS: has the console EVER been on LIVE flashed?  If it has recently, chances are its been 'flagged' and will be banned at some point if it has the original FW back on it or not.  but if it was used on LIVE ages ago, I think you will be fine to go on now with it.  But ideally, you do want the original FW back on it so you dont get banned during the next banwave (which is always November through to January)

PS: if you have an old Hitachi (or sHitachi as i like to call them), Samsung or BenQ drive, I think you can recover your original FW.  But if its a LiteOn, your screwed because they cant be put back to stock even with the original FW at hand.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 4, 2010)

I know it's a Samsung drive. Gotta reopen the box to see if it's a 25 or 28 drive but since it's a Feb 2006 model chances are it's m25.

I honestly don't know whether it has been on Live before. All the previous owner told me that it had been modified (by someone else, so he doesn't know anything about how) and it overheated and failed shortly after that. I could try filing a repair request to see if I'm flagged...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 4, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I know it's a Samsung drive. Gotta reopen the box to see if it's a 25 or 28 drive but since it's a Feb 2006 model chances are it's m25.
> 
> I honestly don't know whether it has been on Live before. All the previous owner told me that it had been modified (by someone else, so he doesn't know anything about how) and it overheated and failed shortly after that. I could try filing a repair request to see if I'm flagged...



Good idea, if its flagged, you wont be able to complete the repair process   But, bare in mind, because its an old system, your 3 year warranty would have ran out.  So you may have to 'pretend' to want a paid-for repair


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, Microsofts final statement is that even if you *undo modifications made on the Xbox360 console, there is still a risk of being banned*.

I'm glad they finally got that out of their mouths... Getting standard emails as a reply always pisses me off.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 11, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Well, Microsofts final statement is that even if you *undo modifications made on the Xbox360 console, there is still a risk of being banned*.
> 
> I'm glad they finally got that out of their mouths... Getting standard emails as a reply always pisses me off.



That is true.  Because if you were unlucky enough to use a server on LIVE thats running the modified 360 checks, your console may have been flagged already.


----------



## Saakki (Feb 23, 2010)

ok fellas..for anyone who burns backups let me give you a hint that will save you a LOT OF money..everyone is talking that for best backup result you should use expensive Verbatims or Memorex DVD R DLs but i found out that you can easily burn these RiVision DVD+R DL 8,5 GB Rivision 2,4x Speed Double Layer - discs IF you put your burning speed in ImgBurn to x1..write speed will be miscompared and burner will set Write rate to 4x. I have had no problems at all..its just like burning Verbatim ones. 17 e for 50 pcs..cheap as hell.. http://www.nierle3.com/en/article/6...,4x_Speed_Double_Layer_in_Cakebox_50_pcs.html

ps. Im not an company hired advetiser. Just wanted to give you guys a tip.


----------



## DaveK (Feb 23, 2010)

Saakki said:


> ok fellas..for anyone who burns backups let me give you a hint that will save you a LOT OF money..everyone is talking that for best backup result you should use expensive Verbatims or Memorex DVD R DLs but i found out that you can easily burn these RiVision DVD+R DL 8,5 GB Rivision 2,4x Speed Double Layer - discs IF you put your burning speed in ImgBurn to x1..write speed will be miscompared and burner will set Write rate to 4x. I have had no problems at all..its just like burning Verbatim ones. 17 e for 50 pcs..cheap as hell.. http://www.nierle3.com/en/article/6...,4x_Speed_Double_Layer_in_Cakebox_50_pcs.html
> 
> ps. Im not an company hired advetiser. Just wanted to give you guys a tip.



I don't get it, what difference would it make which brand it is? Isn't Verbatim cheap anyway? I think I get mine from Lidl


----------



## Saakki (Feb 23, 2010)

DaveK said:


> I don't get it, what difference would it make which brand it is? Isn't Verbatim cheap anyway? I think I get mine from Lidl



Yeah it does make a big difference you cannot burn cheapest ones and you will be wasting disc with high speed and bad quality discs, their layers are f*ckd i think or something..

http://www.ixtreme.net/dont-waste-that-disc/how-not-waste-your-expensive-discs-t646.html

http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/550135

http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/709267

http://www.digitalworldz.co.uk/194721-best-disk-360-backups-2.html

etc etc..


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2010)

DaveK said:


> I don't get it, what difference would it make which brand it is? Isn't Verbatim cheap anyway? I think I get mine from Lidl



No, verbatim is not a low-quality cheap brand, especially on dual layer discs. They are one of the best for DL discs.

Memorex, on the other hand, are TERRIBLE dual layer discs.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 24, 2010)

Saakki said:


> ok fellas..for anyone who burns backups let me give you a hint that will save you a LOT OF money..everyone is talking that for best backup result you should use expensive Verbatims or Memorex DVD R DLs but i found out that you can easily burn these RiVision DVD+R DL 8,5 GB Rivision 2,4x Speed Double Layer - discs IF you put your burning speed in ImgBurn to x1..write speed will be miscompared and burner will set Write rate to 4x. I have had no problems at all..its just like burning Verbatim ones. 17 e for 50 pcs..cheap as hell.. http://www.nierle3.com/en/article/6...,4x_Speed_Double_Layer_in_Cakebox_50_pcs.html
> 
> ps. Im not an company hired advetiser. Just wanted to give you guys a tip.



Verbs are the best.....but expensive.  Cheapy Arita/Aone burnt at MAX with ImgBurn FTW!!!



DaveK said:


> I don't get it, what difference would it make which brand it is? Isn't Verbatim cheap anyway? I think I get mine from Lidl



Yeah, verbatim DL blanks are cheap.....if your names Donald Trump!


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Feb 24, 2010)

Does anyone know what kind of subtitle format the 360 supports? I tried .srt and no luck...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 24, 2010)

RaPiDo987 said:


> Does anyone know what kind of subtitle format the 360 supports? I tried .srt and no luck...



It doesnt support any m8.  Just hardcode your subs to the avi file


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2010)

Or use ps3 media server with the 360 config.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Or use ps3 media server with the 360 config.



Cool.  Whenever I play anything downloaded I always make sure the version I get has hardcoded subs for non English parts.....its less hassle.


----------



## choppy (Feb 27, 2010)

i want to buy xbox live membership, preferably 12months. A few ppl have told me to look on the net and it should be around £25 .. does anybody know where to start the search ?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 27, 2010)

choppy said:


> i want to buy xbox live membership, preferably 12months. A few ppl have told me to look on the net and it should be around £25 .. does anybody know where to start the search ?



could check ebay.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 27, 2010)

choppy said:


> i want to buy xbox live membership, preferably 12months. A few ppl have told me to look on the net and it should be around £25 .. does anybody know where to start the search ?



Do you want a link for a guy I use on ebay?  I think its £26 for 12 months   He emails you the code aswell 

EDIT: Hes upped the price  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-XBO...s_VideoGameAccessories_JN?hash=item4a9eeba681


----------



## choppy (Feb 27, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Do you want a link for a guy I use on ebay?  I think its £26 for 12 months   He emails you the code aswell
> 
> EDIT: Hes upped the price  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-XBO...s_VideoGameAccessories_JN?hash=item4a9eeba681




thanks checked it out, sent him a couple quesitons. cant believe the price has gone up though :shadedshu

how do they do it so cheap considering even microsoft charge around £34 ?


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Feb 28, 2010)

choppy said:


> thanks checked it out, sent him a couple quesitons. cant believe the price has gone up though :shadedshu
> 
> how do they do it so cheap considering even microsoft charge around £34 ?



Any in US currency? $45 was the lowest I've found...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 28, 2010)

choppy said:


> thanks checked it out, sent him a couple quesitons. cant believe the price has gone up though :shadedshu
> 
> how do they do it so cheap considering even microsoft charge around £34 ?



F*ck knows m8..............ask no questions and hear no lies 

I used to be able to get them for £20 each (12 months GOLD), but I cant anymore


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 28, 2010)

why are you guys complaining about the price?? lol your all paying for the service and besides isn't the retail price of 12months membership is £35-40 so your saving £8-13.

I can't even play live now*hint hint* so i don't care about xbox live and i play all my online games on my PC or PS3.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 28, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> why are you guys complaining about the price?? lol your all paying for the service and besides isn't the retail price of 12months membership is £35-40 so your saving £8-13.
> 
> I can't even play live now*hint hint* so i don't care about xbox live and i play all my online games on my PC or PS3.



mmmm, not playing LIVE either means a) your banned b) your too scared to play on LIVE because of your FW 



If its b), dont worry, the banwave is over


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 28, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> mmmm, not playing LIVE either means a) your banned b) your too scared to play on LIVE because of your FW
> 
> 
> 
> If its b), dont worry, the banwave is over



Now why would i be scared to play on LIVE when i used to be quite active on it lol,i can't be bothered to spend money on xbox live when i rarely buy new games on it to play online and i barely go on my console.
I only go on it for fun and yes i am banned due to fact my xbox id m*dded lol.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 28, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Now why would i be scared to play on LIVE when i used to be quite active on it lol,i can't be bothered to spend money on xbox live when i rarely buy new games on it to play online and i barely go on my console.
> I only go on it for fun and yes i am banned due to fact my xbox id m*dded lol.



LOL, I didnt mean scared as in scared to be beaten on LIVE lol.  I meant scared incase you system gets banned 

It sux that your banned m8


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 28, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, I didnt mean scared as in scared to be beaten on LIVE lol.  I meant scared incase you system gets banned
> 
> It sux that your banned m8



lol well i don't really care since i don't use live features at all when i wasn't banned,the only feature i used was doing live partys or private chats.

I play all my online FPS on my PC which is how its suppose to be.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 28, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> lol well i don't really care since i don't use live features at all when i wasn't banned,the only feature i used was doing live partys or private chats.
> 
> I play all my online FPS on my PC which is how its suppose to be.



I think one of the worst things about being banned is losing the option to install games to your HDD


----------



## choppy (Feb 28, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> besides isn't the retail price of 12months membership is £35-40 so your saving £8-13.



every penny counts!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 1, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I think one of the worst things about being banned is losing the option to install games to your HDD



yeah i agree on that one,it sucks to be playing all my games through disc and get a extremely loud vacuum noise from the 360.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 1, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> yeah i agree on that one,it sucks to be playing all my games through disc and get a extremely loud vacuum noise from the 360.



Are you anygood at soldering?  If you are, just do the 'work around' to enable HDD installs again 


Better still..........any chance you can JTAG it?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 1, 2010)

I think there is a way to edit the HDD.ini file or something to unban the HDD and Xbox console and install games again. Ill have to look at my "nefarious" sites to see.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 1, 2010)

i have tried doing some bits of research about trying enable HDD installisation again and it all came out similar results like soldering a chip or something which i don't know how lol,maybe i should buy some 2nd hand cheap 360 and swap my DVD drive with it lols.
And what do you mean by "JTAG"?


----------



## Reefer86 (Mar 1, 2010)

i beleive jtagging meansupdate the firmware on the drive to play copied games


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 1, 2010)

oh lol if thats what he means then yeah my xbox is Jtagged.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 1, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> i beleive jtagging meansupdate the firmware on the drive to play copied games



No, it doesnt.  Thats just a standard firmware upgrade.



kurosagi01 said:


> oh lol if thats what he means then yeah my xbox is Jtagged.



No.  JTAGging a 360 allows you to use homebrew on it


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 1, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> No, it doesnt.  Thats just a standard firmware upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  JTAGging a 360 allows you to use homebrew on it



oh in that case no i don't have jtag lol.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 1, 2010)

soldering a chip huh, odd. Maybe you can try just upgrading your hard drive then. I don't install games to my hard drive (though I may with my new 120GB I plan to put in it).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 1, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> soldering a chip huh, odd. Maybe you can try just upgrading your hard drive then. I don't install games to my hard drive (though I may with my new 120GB I plan to put in it).



nah once your xbox is banned they disable the feature of installing games onto the hard drive which puts my £320(elite) 2007 christmas present to waste since i bought it purely for the 120GB.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 1, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> soldering a chip huh, odd. Maybe you can try just upgrading your hard drive then. I don't install games to my hard drive (though I may with my new 120GB I plan to put in it).



Nope, MS disable any installs/DLC on your HDD when you console is banned.....thats for ANY HDD that you plug into the banned console 



kurosagi01 said:


> nah once your xbox is banned they disable the feature of installing games onto the hard drive which puts my £320(elite) 2007 christmas present to waste since i bought it purely for the 120GB.



Yep.  You have to do the soldering trick to bypass the block that MS put on the banned consoles


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 1, 2010)

meh i am just going stick with online gaming on PC like most people would and not get any annoying 5 year old talking load of crap on voice chat whenever i go into a game.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 2, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> meh i am just going stick with online gaming on PC like most people would and not get any annoying 5 year old talking load of crap on voice chat whenever i go into a game.



Nah, JTAG doesnt mean it unbans a banned console for online play   But it does mean you can install an HDD larger then 250GB (ie 500GB/1TB) and install DLC yourself


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 2, 2010)

But there is a workaround, no soldering, to unban a banned console. That is what I meant, not the hdd. I don't seem to have that issue though, well right now.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 2, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> But there is a workaround, no soldering, to unban a banned console. That is what I meant, not the hdd. I don't seem to have that issue though, well right now.



Nah m8, when your banned, thats it.  Their 'was' a workaround, but it did involve a shit load of soldering and great skill lol


----------



## dtrmad2004 (Mar 2, 2010)

You can unban a console but it requires you have the consoles CPU key.

Say you get a Jtaggable console but want to use it for live, jtag it, get the cpu key, unjtag it and update to latest kernel. Once you get banned, buy a Keyvault encrypt it with your consoles CPU key, inject it and enjoy live till the next banwave.

If you dont have the CPU key you can only uncripple the HDD installs and using profiles and GT's on other consoles.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 2, 2010)

dtrmad2004 said:


> You can unban a console but it requires you have the consoles CPU key.
> 
> Say you get a Jtaggable console but want to use it for live, jtag it, get the cpu key, unjtag it and update to latest kernel. Once you get banned, buy a Keyvault encrypt it with your consoles CPU key, inject it and enjoy live till the next banwave.
> 
> If you dont have the CPU key you can only uncripple the HDD installs and using profiles and GT's on other consoles.



Thank you 360 Guru


----------



## dtrmad2004 (Mar 2, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Thank you 360 Guru



Lol cheers.

I should also add that if you are already at the latest kernel then there is NO way of unbanning that console as there is no way of getting the CPU key.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 17, 2010)

I want to join, I dont have live friends.

SYSTEM Elite (hana chipset dead) and Arcade

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

1 x black and 1x white wireless controller, HDMI cable, 2x Play 'n' Charge kits, black headset, 120GB HDD

Console and pads modified with red ROL (Ring Of Light)

LIVE GAMER TAG:

Trigger911nved


GAMES OWNED:

ALOT

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

MW2; bioshock1,2; lost planet


----------



## MomentoMoir (Mar 17, 2010)

drumm roll........................

I HAZ A 360 again!!
so after waiting over a year I have a 360 again
I got an Elite for free bc my grandpa isnt really a console gamer hes more pc so he gave it to me along with my games i let him borrow the only game he liked was halo3 lol


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Mar 17, 2010)

MomentoMoir said:


> drumm roll........................
> 
> I HAZ A 360 again!!
> so after waiting over a year I have a 360 again
> I got an Elite for free bc my grandpa isnt really a console gamer hes more pc so he gave it to me along with my games i let him borrow the only game he liked was halo3 lol



Dude, he is a pretty cool grampa!


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 17, 2010)

did yall see this

http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/17/xbox-360-valhalla-motherboard-leaked-on-chinese-forum/


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 17, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> did yall see this
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/17/xbox-360-valhalla-motherboard-leaked-on-chinese-forum/



LOL, I didnt see youve posted about this already 

I wouldnt mind a nice slim 360


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice you checked your own thread  haha


----------



## MomentoMoir (Mar 17, 2010)

RaPiDo987 said:


> Dude, he is a pretty cool grampa!



:shadedshu i am not a he.....


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 17, 2010)

MomentoMoir said:


> :shadedshu i am not a he.....



wow hes a she he errm a girl and she looks pretty hot  wish there was tech savy girls here


----------



## MomentoMoir (Mar 18, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> wow hes a she he errm a girl and she looks pretty hot  wish there was tech savy girls here



well i am lol jp 
ya ive been on here for awhile i come back and forth i dont post much in the tech section bc i dont have my pc yet im waiting to get the job at GM so i can get my i3 rig which the i3 is at my place only its my bf i have to buy him 920 and micro board for 320 and the i3 is mine!!  then time to oc the cpu was oced at 5.0ghz using the tru so i know its bad ass lol


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

MM just leaves TPU every now and then, cause she's busy making peanut butter sandwhiches.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Mar 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> MM just leaves TPU every now and then, cause she's busy making peanut butter sandwhiches.



lol yepp what kinda woman would i be if i didnt get in the kitchen and make sammichs


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 18, 2010)

MomentoMoir said:


> lol yepp what kinda woman would i be if i didnt get in the kitchen and make sammichs



[cartman voice]
You go into the kitchen and make me some sammiches!
[/cartman voice]


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 18, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> Nice you checked your own thread  haha



LOL 

Look at this m8: http://www.joystiq.com/2010/03/18/xbox-360-gaining-usb-storage-support-in-2010-update/


----------



## MomentoMoir (Mar 18, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> [cartman voice]
> You go into the kitchen and make me some sammiches!
> [/cartman voice]



alil late i already made sammichs mmmm sammich they are like sex for your tummy jp

anyways i want to get fable 2 and assassins2 but i haz no monies


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 24, 2010)

Now that Ive completed God Of War III, I can start on Just Cause 2.....I will let you guys know what its like l8r (if anyones interested lol)


----------



## shk021051 (Mar 27, 2010)

USB Memory Support for the Xbox 360 coming April 6th


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 27, 2010)

i own a Xbox 360  
i hardly ever play it tho. i dont have xbox live either


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 30, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i own a Xbox 360
> i hardly ever play it tho. i dont have xbox live either



It sux not having LIVE. But the 360 does have some fun single player titles


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 30, 2010)

Just did a second RROD fix on my "found" 360, put a different heatsink on the GPU and added a 120mm fan in the mix.
Launch models are crap.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 30, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Just did a second RROD fix on my "found" 360, put a different heatsink on the GPU and added a 120mm fan in the mix.
> Launch models are crap.



Yep, launch models are terrible and TBH, the Falcons are not much better   I would never own anything other than a Jasper model now (or maybe a Valhalla if that ever sees the light of day)

Well done on fixing the RRoD.  Somtimes it can be very simple (just renewing the thermal paste and removing the dreaded X-clamp) but sometimes it can be a nightmare (ie if the ANA/HANA chip kicks the bucket) 

Adding extra fans (like what you have done) is always a good idea on the old versions.  Another good method is the oven trick   Or find someone to reball it (if you cant do it yourself)

OR, do what I do sometimes, towel trick it so it lives again (albeit for 10 minutes lol) then trade it in @ GAME  LMFAO (I hate to think how many dead consoles Ive sold them now)


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 30, 2010)

Well I opened it up, unplugged the fans and let it run to overheat and reball, until the 3 red LEDs turned into 2 red LEDs.

A RROD is basically a permanent error and needs to be fixed. Just changing heatsinks or applying x-clamp *should* not be able to do the trick, as the solder, and the heat, is the problem in a conventional RROD.

I'm probably going to extend the SATA and DVD power cables and run the DVD drive outside the casing. Then fix the 120mm fan as a proper intake and presto.

Pics will follow when I'm not on the job


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 30, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Well I opened it up, unplugged the fans and let it run to overheat and reball, until the 3 red LEDs turned into 2 red LEDs.
> 
> A RROD is basically a permanent error and needs to be fixed. Just changing heatsinks or applying x-clamp *should* not be able to do the trick, as the solder, and the heat, is the problem in a conventional RROD.
> 
> ...



Cool, literally   When you overheat it to 'in theory' reflow the solder and pop the motherboard back in shape, you should really leave the fan running and have it directly cooling the CPU.  The CPU overheating is what causes the system to do the auto-shutdown safety feature.  

So by cooling the CPU only, you allow the GPU to overheat to the right temp you need to get it running again (in theory).  By overheating it with the fans totally disconnected, your just forcing what I like to call, an hard reset and not allowing the GPU to 'cook' long enough  (hence it dying again)

When I say 'reball', I mean professinally reball, not just reflowing (if that makes sense m8?)


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 30, 2010)

Reflow, ok, just a mixup there 

And well, this is the second time I did it. Using no fan, the stuff reflows within 5 mins. No auto reset is triggered as far as I can tell, just a 2-LED indication that the system is overheating (which is good, and the signal I've cooked long enough).

Using the fan just on the CPU block, which I tried the first time too, and the DVD player in its place, I could try to bake the system for more than 15 minutes, until my patience gave in.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 30, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Reflow, ok, just a mixup there
> 
> And well, this is the second time I did it. Using no fan, the stuff reflows within 5 mins. No auto reset is triggered as far as I can tell, just a 2-LED indication that the system is overheating (which is good, and the signal I've cooked long enough).
> 
> Using the fan just on the CPU block, which I tried the first time too, and the DVD player in its place, I could try to bake the system for more than 15 minutes, until my patience gave in.



Ive never had great results by just overheating (ie disabling fans and wrapping in a towel with power on), but every 360 error is different isnt it   Whenever Ive used this method, its managed to get it running again, but the fix doesnt last very long


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd say just don't use a towel... The heat from the CPU sink can still escape, albeit a little bit, and the GPU sink is covered by the DVD drive, so the heat is contained there.


----------



## DaveK (Apr 9, 2010)

You guys seen this: Clicky

Can't wait for Alan Wake, it looks awesome, roll on May 14th 

The game looks awesome, I just hope it's at least 10 hours long. I fucking LOVE games like this


----------



## Wile E (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm still pissed they canceled the PC development.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 10, 2010)

Because Game devs are too lazy nowadays.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 12, 2010)

So recently i decided that i should collect all the RPGs on the 360's. So far i've bought most of them but looking for a few that i havent. Any ideas ?

So Far i have:
Final Fantasy 13 (Almost Done)
Lost Odyssey (Almost Done)
Magna Carta 2 (Middle)
Star Ocean (Middle)
Eternal Sonata (Middle)
Tales of Vesperia (Started)
Infinite Undiscovery (Started)
Enchanted Arms (Started)
Last Remnant (Started)
ME 1 + 2     (Finished)


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 12, 2010)

Depends what you qualify as an RPG. Borderlands is semi-RPG.


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 13, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> So recently i decided that i should collect all the RPGs on the 360's. So far i've bought most of them but looking for a few that i havent. Any ideas ?
> 
> So Far i have:
> Final Fantasy 13 (Almost Done)
> ...




what ones do you suggest I like the ff7 type free roaming and all that or old school rpgs turn based get kinda old fast with me like ff tactics

star ocean caught my eye.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 13, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> what ones do you suggest I like the ff7 type free roaming and all that or old school rpgs turn based get kinda old fast with me like ff tactics
> 
> star ocean caught my eye.



The ones with free roaming so far are these. 

Star Ocean: Last Hope (Huge areas to explore)
Magna Carta 2 (No battle sequence mode. Just see the monster and start attacking)(Huge Areas to explore)
Eternal Sonata (Semi limited areas but good none the less)
Final Fantasy XIII (The big areas do not come up until about 25 hours into the game so you can free roam)
Tales of Vesperia (Big areas to explore with lots of stuff)


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 13, 2010)

cool might get star ocean some day magna carta looked good also


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 13, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> cool might get star ocean some day magna carta looked good also



If you do start either of those be sure to have lots of time. And i mean lots of time. The game will require grinding at points for you to pass bosses and such.


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 13, 2010)

I am used to that


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm trying to get a line of 360's selling. Here's a case I painted:


----------



## digibucc (Apr 22, 2010)

I just got one from him . it should be in by next week  replacement for my old RRoDd one   i'll update when i have it in hand but I am a member, now - damn it!


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 22, 2010)

got my xbox up and working again,  XBL is phxprovost


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 22, 2010)

8 hours until I can test whether my 3rd attempt at fixing RROD no. 3 was succesful


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 22, 2010)

digibucc said:


> I just got one from him . it should be in by next week  replacement for my old RRoDd one   i'll update when i have it in hand but I am a member, now - damn it!



Welcome aboard m8


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 22, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> 8 hours until I can test whether my 3rd attempt at fixing RROD no. 3 was succesful



It wasnt


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 23, 2010)

Thrackan, message me if you want me to repair it for you.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 23, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Thrackan, message me if you want me to repair it for you.



From the Netherlands to Kansas? Don't think that will be cost effective somehow 

And I managed to fix the first 2 times... Unless there is another method than the good old toast'n'clamp it's a goner. Well, it was a free xbox anyway.


----------



## DaveK (Apr 23, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> got my xbox up and working again,  XBL is phxprovost



Added


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 24, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> From the Netherlands to Kansas? Don't think that will be cost effective somehow
> 
> And I managed to fix the first 2 times... Unless there is another method than the good old toast'n'clamp it's a goner. Well, it was a free xbox anyway.



Oven it......I think its your last option with that console.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 24, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Oven it......I think its your last option with that console.



Don't have one, but I am planning to run an extended overheat before I call it quits.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 24, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Don't have one, but I am planning to run an extended overheat before I call it quits.



Try what I said before. only overheat the GPU and direct the fans at the CPU to stop the auto shutdown


----------



## L|NK|N (Apr 26, 2010)

Free month of Live to the first person in this club to PM me for the code.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 27, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Try what I said before. only overheat the GPU and direct the fans at the CPU to stop the auto shutdown



Guess what....

























*IT'S ALIIIIIIIVE*

The fourth revival of this Xbox360, this time, like you suggested, I kept a fan on the proc heatsink. I let the whole thing cook for at least half an hour (could be an hour, lost track) and when I turned it on yesterday, just for shits n giggles, it was OK 

Played a few tracks of GRID without problems, with a top-down fan on the proc/GPU heatsink though.


----------



## Eva01Master (Apr 27, 2010)

How do I join the Owners clubhouse? I've got an Xbox360


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 27, 2010)

w00t newly fixed+modded box decided to RR right as i booted up my fresh copy of metro  ohhhhh joy :shadedshu might as well take me off this list cause im done, maybe if theres a price drop over the summer ill get a new one..but im done :shadedshu

Edit: Maybe ill upload a video of me splitting it in half with my trust axe....sounds like a plan barring it dosnt rain today


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 29, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Guess what....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good news 



Eva01Master said:


> How do I join the Owners clubhouse? I've got an Xbox360



I will add you to the members list 



Phxprovost said:


> w00t newly fixed+modded box decided to RR right as i booted up my fresh copy of metro  ohhhhh joy :shadedshu might as well take me off this list cause im done, maybe if theres a price drop over the summer ill get a new one..but im done :shadedshu
> 
> Edit: Maybe ill upload a video of me splitting it in half with my trust axe....sounds like a plan barring it dosnt rain today



OMG lol   How old is it, if its under 3 years old get MS to repair it for free (dont worry if the fw has been modified as they dont check for this).  If all else fails, pick up a new Arcade console because they are all Jaspers now


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 29, 2010)

There are lots of new arcade titles coming out soon, rocket knight is out soon.
Crazy taxi and the sonic adventure games are rumoured to be coming.

Just got After Burner Climax this week, its okay for a bit of fun don't expect to sit for hours on it though.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 29, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> There are lots of new arcade titles coming out soon, rocket knight is out soon.
> Crazy taxi and the sonic adventure games are rumoured to be coming.
> 
> Just got After Burner Climax this week, its okay for a bit of fun don't expect to sit for hours on it though.



I find it really hard to enjoy Arcade titles now.  I do attempt to play retro games but I find myself getting bored with them too quicky (sometimes due to the fact that I played it and completed it years ago)


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 7, 2010)

Alan Wake is the dogs danglers btw guys


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2010)

Marvel vs Capcom, Rocket Knight are 2 arcade titles im looking forward too.
I like retro games i like finding cool cheap games i never played. Its also cool to occasionally play classic games i dont collect filler anyway retro or this gen.

There are a lot of good original or very good remakes of games on xbox live arcade, Perfect Dark is a good.

Alan Wake looks cool i might pick it up at some point although i hate buying full price games.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 8, 2010)

Skip MVC, Get MVC 3 when it appears


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 8, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> Marvel vs Capcom, Rocket Knight are 2 arcade titles im looking forward too.
> I like retro games i like finding cool cheap games i never played. Its also cool to occasionally play classic games i dont collect filler anyway retro or this gen.
> 
> There are a lot of good original or very good remakes of games on xbox live arcade, Perfect Dark is a good.
> ...



I think Alan Wake is a worthwhile title at full price


----------



## DaveK (May 8, 2010)

I'm looking forward to Alan Wake but I don't think I'd be able to buy it for a long time cos I'm so broke, I was really looking forward to it as there isn't enough games like it, I look forward to the next Silent Hill. The last one was good, but it just wasn't scary.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 8, 2010)

DaveK said:


> I'm looking forward to Alan Wake but I don't think I'd be able to buy it for a long time cos I'm so broke, I was really looking forward to it as there isn't enough games like it, I look forward to the next Silent Hill. The last one was good, but it just wasn't scary.



Trust me, Alan Wake is scary


----------



## Thrackan (May 10, 2010)

I'm dumping my box fo sho this time. Even high-tension heatup doesn't save it from being almost instantly RROD'd.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 10, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I'm dumping my box fo sho this time. Even high-tension heatup doesn't save it from being almost instantly RROD'd.



Cut your losses and pick up a cheap Arcade system.  So far, all of the Jasper consoles Ive come across have been rock solid


----------



## Thrackan (May 10, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Cut your losses and pick up a cheap Arcade system.  So far, all of the Jasper consoles Ive come across have been rock solid



I'm cutting my losses and buying a nice media player  That's what I mostly used it for anyway.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 10, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I'm cutting my losses and buying a nice media player  That's what I mostly used it for anyway.



Grab a PS3 then m8.  They are great as media centers


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Grab a PS3 then m8.  They are great as media centers



except for the incompatibilities that mean if you want to play most of your files you need a PC on with on-the-fly encoding to stream the media to it...


----------



## Thrackan (May 10, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Grab a PS3 then m8.  They are great as media centers



I'm going for a HDX-1000. Plays all, I can fling a HDD in, and it simply rox.


----------



## Wile E (May 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> except for the incompatibilities that mean if you want to play most of your files you need a PC on with on-the-fly encoding to stream the media to it...



That's no big deal. It's not like you were gonna store a huge library directly on the console, so you have to move it across the network anyway.


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That's no big deal. It's not like you were gonna store a huge library directly on the console, so you have to move it across the network anyway.



but if you gotta have the PC on anyway, why bother? cheaper to just run a HDMI cable...


----------



## Wile E (May 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> but if you gotta have the PC on anyway, why bother? cheaper to just run a HDMI cable...



Only if you have your PC in the same room as the TV.


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Only if you have your PC in the same room as the TV.



i'm running a 20M cable two rooms away.


----------



## Wile E (May 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'm running a 20M cable two rooms away.



At that point, I'd rather use the ps3.


----------



## Thrackan (May 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'm running a 20M cable two rooms away.



Well the bitch about running a HDMI cable in my opinion is I have to start a movie on the comp, then run back to my TV, only to notice I forgot the subtitles, run back to my comp, run back to my TV, see that I didn't select full screen, run back to the comp, etc...

And yes, I could clone my desktop, but that looks like crap compared to running it native 720p.


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Well the bitch about running a HDMI cable in my opinion is I have to start a movie on the comp, then run back to my TV, only to notice I forgot the subtitles, run back to my comp, run back to my TV, see that I didn't select full screen, run back to the comp, etc...
> 
> And yes, I could clone my desktop, but that looks like crap compared to running it native 720p.



i have a universal remote, and a bluetooth keyboard with media buttons. You have a valid point, i was just posting an alternative.


----------



## Thrackan (May 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i have a universal remote, and a bluetooth keyboard with media buttons. You have a valid point, i was just posting an alternative.



It's a good alternative obviously, but I already have my mind set on the HDX and I can get one for a nice price second hand. I hardly ever game, and when I do I don't really game on a console but rather on a PC as I mostly game on LAN parties, so a PS3 would not be as much of an extra just because it plays games too.

The 360 was a free find anyway, so I'm not really mourning it, it's just too bad I couldn't fix it like I tried to. I think the media extender layout is utter fricking crap anywho.


----------



## DaveK (May 10, 2010)

I stream movies to my 360 from my PC. I just extract the AVC video from the MKV, though I suggest you stay away from wireless as my connection sometimes lags with 10Mbps/1080p videos. As far as I know the PS3 isn't a great media player other than the fact it can play Blu-ray, you can get a decent Blu-ray player for €100 so no point spending €300 on a PS3 if you don't want to game and there's a new Sony Blu-ray player for about €250 that can play MKVs and among other things. 

There's also the WD HD Media player for like €69 and can play MKV and stuff, it's really small and can support 2 drives.

So the 360 and PS3 are only good if you already have them and have use for them, i.e gaming with media on the side.

And I'll post this as it's relevant:



DaveK said:


> Looking at the Limited Edition of Alan Wake, it's only €8 more than the standard edition. It includes a 360 theme and avatar t-shirt, DLC token, the audio soundtrack and score and a 144 page book containing a short story and FBI files related to the game.
> 
> That's from an online store though, I buy from GAME...the past couple of games I've bought have been €49 so I'm assuming Alan Wake will be the same, I'm also assuming the Limited Edition, given the amount of content you get with it, will be like €75, online the game is €51 and the limited edition is €59, I just wonder can I get someone to buy it online for me...


----------



## Wile E (May 11, 2010)

DaveK said:


> I stream movies to my 360 from my PC. I just extract the AVC video from the MKV, though I suggest you stay away from wireless as my connection sometimes lags with 10Mbps/1080p videos. As far as I know the PS3 isn't a great media player other than the fact it can play Blu-ray, you can get a decent Blu-ray player for €100 so no point spending €300 on a PS3 if you don't want to game and there's a new Sony Blu-ray player for about €250 that can play MKVs and among other things.
> 
> There's also the WD HD Media player for like €69 and can play MKV and stuff, it's really small and can support 2 drives.
> 
> ...


If you use PS3 Media Server with avisynth and a codec pack to serve your files, then everything plays on the ps3 the way it would on your computer. Most players that support mkv, do not properly support styled subs, or picture based subs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2010)

i have an xbox 360 but i dont use it


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 11, 2010)

Guys my friend is selling me some games for $10. 

Tetris Evolution, Bulletwitch, PGR3 and Forza 2. Worth it?


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 13, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i have an xbox 360 but i dont use it



Your missing out on some good exclusives m8.  Get that thing fired up 



scoutingwraith said:


> Guys my friend is selling me some games for $10.
> 
> Tetris Evolution, Bulletwitch, PGR3 and Forza 2. Worth it?



What, all of them for $10 or $10 each?  If its $10 for the lot, snap them up


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 13, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Your missing out on some good exclusives m8.  Get that thing fired up
> 
> 
> 
> What, all of them for $10 or $10 each?  If its $10 for the lot, snap them up



Its for the lot....


----------



## Delta6326 (May 13, 2010)

Forza-2 is a good game and Forza-3 is just the best game ever  i love racing games


----------



## DaveK (May 13, 2010)

It's worth it for the lot, I have PGR3 and Forza 2 myself, both good games though I prefer Forza 2. If you like them check out the sequels as they're both better though I only played the demo for PGR4, I thought it was better, and Forza 3 improves on pretty much everything in the original game.

Play.com can't ship the limited edition of Alan Wake to Ireland so I have to wait longer as someone is getting it for me in the UK and coming over here with it. Sucks as they shipped me 2 Guitar Hero 3s for free.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 13, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> Its for the lot....



How did you even have to think about it then.............GET THEM!


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 13, 2010)

Getting them today from him. Hopefully they dont dissapoint.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 13, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> Getting them today from him. Hopefully they dont dissapoint.



They wont at that price


----------



## Eva01Master (May 14, 2010)

They won't, both Forza and Gotham excel in racing games, each one in it own style.


----------



## DaveK (May 14, 2010)

Just heard about the new MW2 Resurgence map pack, 5 maps, same 1,200MSP price and is out June 3rd as 360 timed exclusive, It features Vacant and Strike from CoD4 which I really liked, along with a carnival, a trailer park and another map.

I'm looking forward to it, but it's way too soon. I'm still playing the Stimulus maps, I've played the same 5 maps for over a month and I'm not getting tired of them anytime soon.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 14, 2010)

DaveK said:


> Just heard about the new MW2 Resurgence map pack, 5 maps, same 1,200MSP price and is out June 3rd as 360 timed exclusive, It features Vacant and Strike from CoD4 which I really liked, along with a carnival, a trailer park and another map.
> 
> I'm looking forward to it, but it's way too soon. I'm still playing the Stimulus maps, I've played the same 5 maps for over a month and I'm not getting tired of them anytime soon.



1200 MSP again, robbing feckers!  Its a pain because I have to buy the map packs twice (for my son and I)


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 17, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> 1200 MSP again, robbing feckers!  Its a pain because I have to buy the map packs twice (for my son and I)



jeez thats crazy.
Well anyways as most of you are aware my xbox 360 is banned since its modded and i lost my Hard drive installing and playing off it in process and going online obviously;but after doing some digging up today, Microsoft released April 2010 system update for the 360 correct? 
Well I did more reading and they say it re-enables banned consoles to be able to install and play off there hard drives again and i was chuffed if that was true,so i gave it ago and installed the April 2010 system update via USB and waited for it to update..restart 360 then put in a game i had installed on hard drive before then bam its playing off Hard drive again  really happy and installing games onto Hard drive works too,really happy about it since its one of the main features i use on my 360 and even though i can't go online at least i will be able to enjoy playing games off Hard drive again since the disc lags like hell.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 19, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> jeez thats crazy.
> Well anyways as most of you are aware my xbox 360 is banned since its modded and i lost my Hard drive installing and playing off it in process and going online obviously;but after doing some digging up today, Microsoft released April 2010 system update for the 360 correct?
> Well I did more reading and they say it re-enables banned consoles to be able to install and play off there hard drives again and i was chuffed if that was true,so i gave it ago and installed the April 2010 system update via USB and waited for it to update..restart 360 then put in a game i had installed on hard drive before then bam its playing off Hard drive again  really happy and installing games onto Hard drive works too,really happy about it since its one of the main features i use on my 360 and even though i can't go online at least i will be able to enjoy playing games off Hard drive again since the disc lags like hell.



Nice one m8


----------



## Trigger911 (May 19, 2010)

nice news I will spread this around ^^


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 19, 2010)

if anyone need link just PM me.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 20, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> if anyone need link just PM me.



I didnt even realise that the April update reversed that BS HDD block that MS put on the banned consoles.  I just swapped my banned consoles for new ones


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I didnt even realise that the April update reversed that BS HDD block that MS put on the banned consoles.  I just swapped my banned consoles for new ones



lol i couldn't swap mine since uh the front faceplate the usb closure bit broke off and when my friend took my DVD drive to flash it he didn't stuck back in my eject button lols,oh well im happy that i got the feature back


----------



## MilkyWay (May 22, 2010)

to be fair what you do is illegal its not like they are going to be nice to you when you flash it
but that is cool that it removed the block, you can use up to 2x 16gb flash drives

it kinda sucks if you have multiple people in your house and have to bulk buy dlc


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 24, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> it kinda sucks if you have multiple people in your house and have to bulk buy dlc



Yeah, its total bullshit TBH m8.  I understand that if I have the MW2 map pack on my console in the living room, that my son would also need it on his console upstairs.  But making each person that uses the same console in a single household (on different Gamertags) purchase the same DLC is out of order.

One of the great things about the PS3 is the fact that you can use the same DLC on more than one account.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 24, 2010)

Is there any new updates to the xbox 360?


----------



## digibucc (May 24, 2010)

i believe the last was the spring 9199 update in the middle of april that added usb drive support (for installing / saving games)


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 31, 2010)

Can i join? haha, i love xbox 360!! woo


----------



## Eva01Master (May 31, 2010)

Does anyone plays Dead or Alive 4 in Xbox Live?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 10, 2010)

Question for any1 who can answer . Im sharing media from my pc to my xbox. I made an everything playlist of 2200 songs. I click play playlist with shuffle, then hop on forza 3. The thing is, it seems to just pick a few artists to shuffle through in a section of the alphabet. Right now it like L-N. Anyway to get this all across the board for A-Z?


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Question for any1 who can answer . Im sharing media from my pc to my xbox. I made an everything playlist of 2200 songs. I click play playlist with shuffle, then hop on forza 3. The thing is, it seems to just pick a few artists to shuffle through in a section of the alphabet. Right now it like L-N. Anyway to get this all across the board for A-Z?



If your using windows media player extension you must load up the media center on your xbox and let it fully scan as it will create a local database. It will take some time I have 70 gig in just music it took me a couple of hours for it to fully finish.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by Trigger911
> If your using windows media player extension you must load up the media center on your xbox and let it fully scan as it will create a local database. It will take some time I have 70 gig in just music it took me a couple of hours for it to fully finish.



I've just got streaming enabled on wmp11, added all my music to an everything playlist. Open my desktop under Music, open the everything playlist, it takes a couple mins to scan all 2200 songs, then i click play playlist. The double arrows are showing, so its on shuffle im pretty sure (it does vary between the L-N artists). But what you're saying is i might need to install windows media center?


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 10, 2010)

I would give it a shot I have yet to stream with just wmp11 or through a game but its worth a shot but the thing is tho windows xp requires the media center edtion and vista and 7 require pro and above I think


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 10, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> I would give it a shot I have yet to stream with just wmp11 or through a game but its worth a shot but the thing is tho windows xp requires the media center edtion and vista and 7 require pro and above I think



yeah i have professional, i think i install it through windows components. and i believe home premium comes with it installed.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 11, 2010)

Alright so i got media center working. I goto the music media tab on the dash board. I click my playlist and click next few times. Goes from R to B to S. so i think im good. not the case in game. Its sticking around H-J right now. I dun get it.


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 11, 2010)

LOL I guess its time to call the good ol MS to fix there shuffle.


----------



## Eva01Master (Jun 11, 2010)

I've got no problems with shuffling or any other stuff with my Xbox 360, maybe you should rebuild your media library from scratch and see what happens.


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 11, 2010)

I would also check and make sure you downloaded the tags IDv3 correctly.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 12, 2010)

But it works fine on just the dashboard, in game its screwed up


----------



## Wile E (Jun 12, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> But it works fine on just the dashboard, in game its screwed up



Try a different game. Might be a game bug.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 12, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Try a different game. Might be a game bug.



all else i have is halo 3 odst and fable 2. i dont think they support ingame music


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 12, 2010)

Alright does the same thing in fable 2. def an xbox problem . But maybe i can shuffle the playlist each time on my desktop and play it each time straight in game


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 14, 2010)

How do you stream music in fable and halo? I didn't know you could


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 14, 2010)

I didnt try Halo. I did the same process as forza. Goto my xbox > music > play playist. then start the game. Fable it just plays alongside the music in the game and such


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 14, 2010)

Humm I do not have any media player play list I will have to check that out tonight.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 14, 2010)

> Humm I do not have any media player play list I will have to check that out tonight.



Its not under media center, its the music menu under my xbox. I then see RYAN-PC which is my desktop. I click that, then i can select songs, artists, saved playlists. I goto saved playlists and pick a playlist and click play playlist.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 15, 2010)

So, whos getting a 360 Slim?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 15, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> So, whos getting a 360 Slim?



Sine my bro already has a 360, i don't think I'll be getting one.(I'll just play his)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 15, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Sine my bro already has a 360, i don't think I'll be getting one.(I'll just play his)



  I dont usually upgrade a perfectly good console just for a rehashed version.  TBH, I still think my Phat PS3 is better than the Slim PS3.  But I really like the look of the Slim 360 and I've been debating an upgrade to a 250GB HDD for a while now.  

  It would cost me £80 for a 250GB HDD, so I may aswell sell my Jasper Elite with 120GB HDD and grab a Slim   I could probably get £200 for my 'upgraded'  Elite anyway.


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone seen if they changed the mobo and cpu\gpu die?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 16, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> Anyone seen if they changed the mobo and cpu\gpu die?



Well, considering the old mobo wouldnt fit in the new casing, yes 

I think you will find that those leaked pictures were real.  The new 'Valhalla' boards (if they kept this code name) has the CPU & GPU on the single die and is on the right hand side of the case (under the air vents in the pics of the new console).  The new 360 only has one fan now and no rear exhausts.  if the pics were real its has a large Cooler master heatsink and fan.

EDIT: this is the mobo pic from a while back.  If you ask me, its real.

http://www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/360_Slim-447x440.jpg (sorry, I cant embed the pic because Im at work lol)


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 16, 2010)

yea i seen that a longggg time ago on xbox-scene


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 16, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> yea i seen that a longggg time ago on xbox-scene



Yeah, and if you look at the component placement, it looks just right when you match it up to pics of the real Slim 360


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree the side vent is where the cpu would be on the mobo


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 16, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> I agree the side vent is where the cpu would be on the mobo



Are you thinking of getting one m8?  Im REALLY tempted


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 16, 2010)

no i just replaced my 8 times baked elite with a arcade like 5 months ago


----------



## AUTOgod (Jun 18, 2010)

im in 

BTW: is there a section dedicated to consoles of various kinds?
i have an interesting story/discovery to tell involving the usb storage update.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2010)

AUTOgod said:


> im in
> 
> BTW: is there a section dedicated to consoles of various kinds?
> i have an interesting story/discovery to tell involving the usb storage update.



theres a 360 clubhouse, try there


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 18, 2010)

AUTOgod said:


> im in
> 
> BTW: is there a section dedicated to consoles of various kinds?
> i have an interesting story/discovery to tell involving the usb storage update.



I will add you now 



Mussels said:


> theres a 360 clubhouse, try there



Thanks m8


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 21, 2010)

So anyone getting the new 360? or are you holding to your old one? 

I am holding to my old one.


----------



## Eva01Master (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm holding my Jasper Elite FTW, the new one is pretty, but it haven't justified the upgrade, at least not for me.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 21, 2010)

Eva01Master said:


> I'm holding my Jasper Elite FTW, the new one is pretty, but it haven't justified the upgrade, at least not for me.



I may be sticking with my old Elite also: http://www.maxconsole.net/content.p...experiences-360-Slim-overheating-warns-others


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am holding onto my old one which has been modded until it bust on me which i highly doubt since i ain't been playing it a lot now,but hookey did your friend's xbox work then with the whole playing games again on HDD again??


----------



## Wile E (Jun 22, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I may be sticking with my old Elite also: http://www.maxconsole.net/content.p...experiences-360-Slim-overheating-warns-others



One guy with a dead x-box doesn't equal an overheating problem.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> One guy with a dead x-box doesn't equal an overheating problem.









^ nuff said


----------



## Wile E (Jun 22, 2010)

Pretty much.


----------



## Eva01Master (Jun 22, 2010)

LOL still, I'm pledging fidelity to my Elite, I won't be seeing much Kinect action since I've got no physical space in my room to install it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> One guy with a dead x-box doesn't equal an overheating problem.



Of course not and its been proved (so they say) that that guy and a friend overheated it on purpose, just to be a dick! (and cause panic)

BUT,

Some others are reporting E74 errors already with the new system.......but again, I dont know how true these claims are.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey guys, wanted to ask how the wifi adapters are for the 360? I've been trying to get a wireless client bridge to do it, but it drops out occasionally. Would the wifi adapter be more reliable?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 22, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Hey guys, wanted to ask how the wifi adapters are for the 360? I've been trying to get a wireless client bridge to do it, but it drops out occasionally. Would the wifi adapter be more reliable?



If your router is wireless N enabled, grab one of the official 360 dual antenna wireless N adapters.  personally, on my sons 360, I use Homeplugs and they are very good


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2010)

i reckon homeplug would be way more reliable than wireless of any kind for a console.


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 22, 2010)

I would just use a repeater (as a client) get a cheap buffalo whr-g54s i got about 6 of them beast they work great and there fast.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 22, 2010)

Trigger ive got a wrt54g as a repeater right now and its no good. The router is just G. For home plugs do you basically plug one at the router and another at my pc? Do they work on power bars?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Trigger ive got a wrt54g as a repeater right now and its no good. The router is just G. For home plugs do you basically plug one at the router and another at my pc? Do they work on power bars?



homeplug works wherever you want but yeah, best to have one end at the router, the other end at wherever you want internet to be. (you can put a switch at your end, and connect more than one device to it)


not sure if a power bar is what i think it is, something like this?







If so, then they do work but its not reccomended. giving it a socket to itself is more likely to give it a cleaner signal, therefore faster speeds.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 22, 2010)

Is there any good reason to upgrade/replace at all? (fat->slim Xbox360)


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Is there any good reason to upgrade/replace at all? (fat->slim Xbox360)



its a chick magnet.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow mussles you got some funny looking plugs in australia haha. Well i have a UPS in my room as well as a surge protector. which is relatively similar to this:






But looking at my usual ncix.com for parts. a pair of homeplugs from trendnet are $100 + shipping. The wireless g for the xbox is $80 from futureshop.

Not 100% sure if theres a free plug near the main router, cant say ive seen it as its my landlords.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 22, 2010)

Well im thinkin for the extra $35 with shipping, wire to my linksys and have everything else wired sounds kinda worth it. just gotta make sure i can do it before purchasing. lookin at this: http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=53367&vpn=TPL-303E2K&manufacture=TRENDnet


----------



## Wile E (Jun 23, 2010)

Meh, run cables.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 23, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Wow mussles you got some funny looking plugs in australia haha. Well i have a UPS in my room as well as a surge protector. which is relatively similar to this:
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_vSfqgqg5Y...iKw/s320/belkin-12-outlet-surge-protector.jpg
> 
> ...



My sons Homeplug is running on an adapter (similar to that in the picture) and its fine for XBOX LIVE.  If possible, run it directly into the mains, but if you cant, an extension will be fine.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 23, 2010)

Well i was looking near my landlords router. the only nearby wall plug is used up. and the power bar that connects to it, the way the plugs are that thing wouldnt fit. i could get a more expensive pair that connect by a wire. But $130 is a bit much for that. so ive decided just to get the wireless.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 24, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Well i was looking near my landlords router. the only nearby wall plug is used up. and the power bar that connects to it, the way the plugs are that thing wouldnt fit. i could get a more expensive pair that connect by a wire. But $130 is a bit much for that. so ive decided just to get the wireless.



Find out if the router is wireless N and if it is, go for the wireless N adapter


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 24, 2010)

It's emitting g/b mixed right now. so not sure. i think its just one Rogers gave them so i wouldnt bet on it


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 28, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> It's emitting g/b mixed right now. so not sure. i think its just one Rogers gave them so i wouldnt bet on it



Yeah, if its a 'freebie' from an ISP, I bet it isnt wireless N   Is your console situated very far from the router?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 28, 2010)

The router is in the room directly above me. I picked up the wireless n adapter for the 360. $100 . But it hasnt disconnected yet.


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> The router is in the room directly above me. I picked up the wireless n adapter for the 360. $100 . But it hasnt disconnected yet.



Great news I would have built a repeater but glad to hear you got what you needed and its working great


----------



## Wile E (Jun 29, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> Great news I would have built a repeater but glad to hear you got what you needed and its working great



I would've just gone with a wireless bridge with DD-WRT on a 320N or WNR3500L. You can get either router cheap used or refurb. Got my 320N for $45 + s/h.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I would've just gone with a wireless bridge with DD-WRT on a 320N or WNR3500L. You can get either router cheap used or refurb. Got my 320N for $45 + s/h.



Easy to setup m8?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 29, 2010)

Would of been cheaper, but eh more work. im just happy its all good now. but i still suck at online racing on forza. There a device to help with that?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 30, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Easy to setup m8?



Not easy, but not super advanced. Had to google the proper settings a few times.


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 30, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Easy to setup m8?



If you know networking and the functions its very easy ... I am a network guy tho lmao... but there is all kinds of support and help and its pretty easy to use if you know where the good stuff is hidden


----------



## DaveK (Jun 30, 2010)

Got my 360 account sorted yesterday, kinda pissed I spent so much time on a temporary account instead of working on my normal account, but it was sorted in only 8 minutes and no Indian call centers


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 30, 2010)

hey people add me I got net  again at home.... xbl: Trigger911nved


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 2, 2010)

Just got the new Xbox360 yesterday, looks quiet nice and glossy, and it is so quite, can't even hear


----------



## DaveK (Jul 2, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Just got the new Xbox360 yesterday, looks quiet nice and glossy, and it is so quite, can't even hear



I've heard it's just as loud running a DVD, though that doesn't matter as I install all my games to my hard-drive, what are the fans like on the slim? My Elite, even without the DVD drive running is too loud. The quiet fans alone is a reason for me to upgrade.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 2, 2010)

DaveK said:


> I've heard it's just as loud running a DVD, though that doesn't matter as I install all my games to my hard-drive, what are the fans like on the slim? My Elite, even without the DVD drive running is too loud. The quiet fans alone is a reason for me to upgrade.



Well to me bro, its super quiet, even the Elite I traded in was decently quiet except the DVD drive but yeah like you said I install games to the HD as well

The DVD drive is way quieter to bro


----------



## DaveK (Jul 2, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Well to me bro, its super quiet, even the Elite I traded in was decently quiet except the DVD drive but yeah like you said I install games to the HD as well
> 
> The DVD drive is way quieter to bro



I just wish there was some numbers on the new fans, I know the original fans were 41dB but I want to know what the new one is.


----------



## sapetto (Jul 4, 2010)

I am considering to buy an XBOX360 and i am a bit confused. I can get a nice deal on a new XBOX360 Arcade+3 games and i was wondering should i invest more money in the Elite version because of the HDD (or the new XBOX)? I will play some FPS like COD series, maybe MoH and i was thinking is the 120GB hdd needed?


----------



## DaveK (Jul 4, 2010)

I highly recommend a hard-drive, installing games to the drive will speed up load times slightly and is a lot quieter than the DVD drive spinning. 120GB isn't needed, but 20GB is quite small, try get the 60GB HDD.

On a side note, I bought Sonic & Knuckles for 240MSP


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 14, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Just got the new Xbox360 yesterday, looks quiet nice and glossy, and it is so quite, can't even hear



Awesome, nice one m8   Im holding off until I know they are reliable 



sapetto said:


> I am considering to buy an XBOX360 and i am a bit confused. I can get a nice deal on a new XBOX360 Arcade+3 games and i was wondering should i invest more money in the Elite version because of the HDD (or the new XBOX)? I will play some FPS like COD series, maybe MoH and i was thinking is the 120GB hdd needed?




Forget about an Arcade system, you need a system with an HDD so go straight for the Elite.  Right now, they are very cheap because of the recent release of the XBOX 360 250GB (the actual name of the XBOX 360 'S' Slim model).  You need an HDD for anything you download from LIVE and installing a game to the HDD is far better for your console, as it saves wear and tear on the DVD ROM


----------



## StarCrack (Jul 17, 2010)

*n52 te and the xbox 360 \ PS 3*

any one try it know if it works


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2010)

StarCrack said:


> any one try it know if it works



what?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> what?



I think he means does the Belkin n52te SpeedPad work on the 360/PS3   I would have to say "I very much doubt it"


----------



## choppy (Jul 20, 2010)

hey guys just wanted a few opinions on this:

someone at work is selling a xbox 360 120gb elite version. just console + 1 pad. seller is open to offers, how much do you think it is worth?

ive seen Game selling pre-owned for £130 but thats obviously high street retailer.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 20, 2010)

Well see how long hes had it. Maybe offer him 100. they're $250 new in canada which is about 150gbp. If hes had it for over a year, maybe offer him 80 gbp, i dunno.


----------



## choppy (Jul 20, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Well see how long hes had it. Maybe offer him 100. they're $250 new in canada which is about 150gbp. If hes had it for over a year, maybe offer him 80 gbp, i dunno.



i know it was bought around october/november last year. cos they asked me what to buy and i said 360 lol


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 20, 2010)

Well say 100 and see what he says, if thats a comfortable price for you.


----------



## choppy (Jul 20, 2010)

hmm yes, sounds reasonable. im going to ring a few high street stores to see how much they are buying for. 

oh btw, anybody in the UK have a xbox hard drive data transfer kit that i could borrow please?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 21, 2010)

choppy said:


> hmm yes, sounds reasonable. im going to ring a few high street stores to see how much they are buying for.
> 
> oh btw, anybody in the UK have a xbox hard drive data transfer kit that i could borrow please?



Phone MS and get one for FREE, thats what I did   I told them that I had upgaded to a 120GB Elite from a 20GB Premium 

Or

You could go to xbox.com and printout the free 'Data Migration Kit' form and send it to MS 

Im at work so I cant access the MS XBOX site, but heres a Google link to the pdf file that you need (the 1st link) :

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...migration+kit+pdf&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


OT: MS have confirmed a '4GB Arcade XBOX 360 S' : http://www.mcvuk.com/news/40086/4GB-Xbox-360-S-confirmed


----------



## choppy (Jul 21, 2010)

thanks hookey that info is priceless. you can get it for free when retailers are selling it for 14.99 !

also the seller wants £120 for just an xbox elite and 1 controller. when i can buy a new one for £150?  ive told em i may as well buy new and get a warranty etc.

so im still on the lookout for a jasper 360 thats cheap!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 22, 2010)

choppy said:


> thanks hookey that info is priceless. you can get it for free when retailers are selling it for 14.99 !
> 
> also the seller wants £120 for just an xbox elite and 1 controller. when i can buy a new one for £150?  ive told em i may as well buy new and get a warranty etc.
> 
> so im still on the lookout for a jasper 360 thats cheap!



Your welcome m8, glad to help 

Trust me, when it comes to 360s, ALWAYS buy new, unless it is INSANELY cheap and you can tell by the date on the rear that it isnt very old


----------



## xu^ (Jul 26, 2010)

add me pls , yeah i know im years late , but better later than never 

just bought the new 360 slim 250gb and v nice it is to.

gamertag - xubidoo

games owned

nfs shift
pgr 4
forza 3
burnout 3 takedown
burnout revenge
trials hd
super streetfighter 4
modern warefare 2
halo 3 odst
duke nukem 3d
bejewelled 2 deluxe
bomberman live
virtua tennis 2009
grand theft auto 4
fight nite 4


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 26, 2010)

xubidoo said:


> add me pls , yeah i know im years late , but better later than never
> 
> just bought the new 360 slim 250gb and v nice it is to.
> 
> ...




Im now going to add you.  Welcome 

Congrats on the new 360 S


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 26, 2010)

Didnt know there was a club list haha. Can add me too


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 26, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Didnt know there was a club list haha. Can add me too



LOL, yeah m8


----------



## shk021051 (Jul 27, 2010)

add me

x360 elite jasper
gamertag:The Razo12

games owned 
geow 2
fifa10
army of two
forza3
alan wake


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 27, 2010)

shk021051 said:


> add me
> 
> x360 elite jasper
> gamertag:The Razo12
> ...



Done


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 28, 2010)

HAHAH to the killer fucking deal I got tonight. 

Bought a 360 from this guy that was not old enough to sell it at the pawn shop for 50 dollars. Said he just an got a 360 elite and didn't want it anymore. I hope it's not stolen, but I don't think it was.

It has the HDMI port, and the HDD just I need to pick up a 360 controller/game to play it.


Not bad for 50 dollars


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> HAHAH to the killer fucking deal I got tonight.
> 
> Bought a 360 from this guy that was not old enough to sell it at the pawn shop for 50 dollars. Said he just an got a 360 elite and didn't want it anymore. I hope it's not stolen, but I don't think it was.
> 
> ...



you'd be hopin its not dead/RROD...


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you'd be hopin its not dead/RROD...



It's not I seen them playing it at the pawn shop before I bought it. Plus I hooked it up when I got home.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 28, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> HAHAH to the killer fucking deal I got tonight.
> 
> Bought a 360 from this guy that was not old enough to sell it at the pawn shop for 50 dollars. Said he just an got a 360 elite and didn't want it anymore. I hope it's not stolen, but I don't think it was.
> 
> ...





Mussels said:


> you'd be hopin its not dead/RROD...





DaMulta said:


> It's not I seen them playing it at the pawn shop before I bought it. Plus I hooked it up when I got home.



Good deal, but tbh, I avoid 2nd hand 360s like the plague now.  You just dont know what condition they are in.  They may be cosmetically perfect, but internal knackered   But if cheap enough, its well worth taking the chance.  Because if it dies, you can always do the overheating trick to it, get it 'living' again and trade it in at somewhere like GAME/GameStation lmao 

Also, with the release of the new 250GB S 360, old models can be picked up brand new really cheap.  I was offered a brand spanking new Arcade bundle the other night for £66


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 28, 2010)

Are they that much fail of a system?

This one is a late 2009 mode with the hdmi port.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 28, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Are they that much fail of a system?
> 
> This one is a late 2009 mode with the hdmi port.



I think you will be safe as its a late 09 model.  Is it one of the Jasper systems with built in 256/512mb of memory?  Even if it isnt, its definitely one of the reliable Jasper models   You got a good deal m8 

The ones to steer clear of are the Xenon, Zephyr and Falcon.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 28, 2010)

How do I find out which one it is?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 28, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> How do I find out which one it is?



If the date is the end of 09, its going to be a Jasper, so dont worry


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks like I have a falcon 360

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6tTRLWQJig&feature=related

It's 2009/10/7

But tge power on it is 12v 14.2A where the Jasper is 12v 12.1A about 35 watts less than the falcon motherboard.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 28, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Looks like I have a falcon 360
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6tTRLWQJig&feature=related
> 
> ...



Thats really strange.  I thought the Falcon had been phased out by mid 2009   I take it you have the 175w PSU then?


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes, but in that video it talked like some Jaspers have 175 psu, but really the system only takes 150w no matter what.

Yet the power intake tells what it is on the console.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 28, 2010)

I feel like selling my 360 Elite(2007 model i believe which is also modded) its collecting dust,i ain't found any interest in playing it at all right now lol but there will soon be game i will want play.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 28, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Yes, but in that video it talked like some Jaspers have 175 psu, but really the system only takes 150w no matter what.
> 
> Yet the power intake tells what it is on the console.



Yeah, because older PSUs work on newer consoles, but not vice versa.  Buy the looks of it, you either got one of the very last Falcon HDMI models or a Jasper in a Falcon casing with 175w PSU


----------



## dtrmad2004 (Jul 28, 2010)

What does the power socket look like and does it say MFR date or service date, it could be a MS refurbed falcon.







TBH the power rating sticker means nothing because I have seen so many consoles where it is wrong.

Best way to tell is the power socket or just cracking it open and see if you have a silver or black Southbridge chip and if it has an internal memory unit.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 28, 2010)

It says service date, and it has the middle one. So I take it that it is a refurb falcon.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 28, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> It says service date, and it has the middle one. So I take it that it is a refurb falcon.



I knew dtrmad2004 would know, thats why I messaged him   PS: I didnt realise you meant service date not manufacture date lol....thats what threw me off


----------



## Castiel (Jul 28, 2010)

I became a Xbox owner a couple weeks ago.

System:
Xbox Slim 250GB HDD

Accessories:
1x Black Controller, HDMI Cable, Regular system accessories.

Current Game:
Halo 3, Gears of War 2

Favorite Game:
Halo 3

Anticipated Game:
Halo Reach

Gamertag: 
Gruuj


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 29, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I knew dtrmad2004 would know, thats why I messaged him   PS: I didnt realise you meant service date not manufacture date lol....thats what threw me off



O well 


I wish I had a controller to play with this thing a little. I can't use a mouse on it like I can with the PS3, and I forgot the 360 does not have wifi which is WTF. The wii, ps3, ds, psp all have wifi, and they are not charging $$$ for a wifi adapter. I think I might have a B-R that I might be able to flash into a wifi access point tho....


I really hope that the media center is as good as the PS3 when it comes to streaming. 



Really, I'm still shocked that I paid only 50 dollars for it lol.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 29, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> O well
> 
> 
> I wish I had a controller to play with this thing a little. I can't use a mouse on it like I can with the PS3, and I forgot the 360 does not have wifi which is WTF. The wii, ps3, ds, psp all have wifi, and they are not charging $$$ for a wifi adapter. I think I might have a B-R that I might be able to flash into a wifi access point tho....
> ...



The new 250GB 360 'S' has built in WiFi N


----------



## Wile E (Jul 30, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> O well
> 
> 
> I wish I had a controller to play with this thing a little. I can't use a mouse on it like I can with the PS3, and I forgot the 360 does not have wifi which is WTF. The wii, ps3, ds, psp all have wifi, and they are not charging $$$ for a wifi adapter. I think I might have a B-R that I might be able to flash into a wifi access point tho....
> ...


It isn't nearly as nice as the PS3 at streaming.

Stick to games on the 360, the ps3 is better at media.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 30, 2010)

Wile E said:


> It isn't nearly as nice as the PS3 at streaming.
> 
> Stick to games on the 360, the ps3 is better at media.



I prefer using the PS3 for media.  Mainly because I just load all my shit to the HDD


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 13, 2010)

My xbox 360 is connected to my PC as a windows media extender using windows media center, and it works flawlessly for streaming media. 

My xbox can even access my PCs TV tuner card and watch tv over my network, switch channels, record, etc.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 14, 2010)

bigboi86 said:


> My xbox 360 is connected to my PC as a windows media extender using windows media center, and it works flawlessly for streaming media.
> 
> My xbox can even access my PCs TV tuner card and watch tv over my network, switch channels, record, etc.



Play an MKV with H.264, subtitles, and flac, then get back to me. lol.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Play an MKV with H.264, subtitles, and flac, then get back to me. lol.



no need to ask for the impossible 


MP4 works fairly well for PC and 360, so my housemate encodes his stuff to that... ofc, that doesnt work for downloaded shows.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> no need to ask for the impossible
> 
> 
> MP4 works fairly well for PC and 360, so my housemate encodes his stuff to that... ofc, that doesnt work for downloaded shows.



I just use PS3MediaServer for both 360 and PS3 (The 360 is in my bedroom for watching porn w/ the mrs. ). I just stick with mkv. I like having styled subs as an option.

The PS3 is still the better playback machine, especially for stuff with really high bitrate audio.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I just use PS3MediaServer for both 360 and PS3 (The 360 is in my bedroom for watching porn w/ the mrs. ). I just stick with mkv. I like having styled subs as an option.
> 
> The PS3 is still the better playback machine, especially for stuff with really high bitrate audio.



i have to agree there.


IMO the 360 is easiest to stream to (built in 7 support) BUT its got the lesser format support/capabilities - as you said, MKV and subtitles are kinda lacking.


----------



## DaveK (Aug 15, 2010)

I can't wait for Mafia II, the 27th is too far away. Hopefully Alan Wake will arrive on Monday because I've seriously run out of things to do and I'm dying to play the DLC.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 15, 2010)

DaveK said:


> I can't wait for Mafia II, the 27th is too far away. Hopefully Alan Wake will arrive on Monday *because I've seriously run out of things to do* and I'm dying to play the DLC.



Go outside. It doesn't hurt much.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Go outside. It doesn't hurt much.



but the light, it BURNS ME SO


----------



## DaveK (Aug 15, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Go outside. It doesn't hurt much.



It's ice cold outside right now which is all of a sudden, but ok. Always wanted to go cycling really early anyway.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> but the light, it BURNS ME SO





DaveK said:


> It's ice cold outside right now which is all of a sudden, but ok. Always wanted to go cycling really early anyway.



Meh. Builds character.


----------



## DaveK (Aug 15, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Meh. Builds character.



I'm back. That was fun  I'm now 1 hour closer to the release of Mafia II lol.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 15, 2010)

DaveK said:


> I'm back. That was fun  I'm now 1 hour closer to the release of Mafia II lol.



Give Kane & Lynch 2 a go.  Im enjoying it


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Play an MKV with H.264, subtitles, and flac, then get back to me. lol.



I do not even download those formats 

EDIT: Whoever uses xbox live add my gamertag: mycodmt


----------



## Wile E (Aug 18, 2010)

bigboi86 said:


> I do not even download those formats



You should.


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 18, 2010)

bigboi86 said:


> I do not even download those formats
> 
> EDIT: Whoever uses xbox live add my gamertag: mycodmt



I sent an invite


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 4, 2010)

Looking forward to the redesign controller.

Downloaded Dead Rising 2 Case Zero its okay its fun to kill zombies and get a taste of the new game, the graphics are okay for the amount of zombies on screen. The facial animations and textures look a bit iffy but Chucks crap expressions added to the charm, just a sly smirk as after i combined to things into a weapon.


----------



## DaveK (Sep 4, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> Looking forward to the redesign controller.
> 
> Downloaded Dead Rising 2 Case Zero its okay its fun to kill zombies and get a taste of the new game, the graphics are okay for the amount of zombies on screen. The facial animations and textures look a bit iffy but Chucks crap expressions added to the charm, just a sly smirk as after i combined to things into a weapon.



I wasn't too impressed with it so I'm gonna give it a miss. Dead Rising 2 is going to have to be drastically better than the original for me to buy it but it doesn't look like it is. The combat still felt dodgy to me.


----------



## Nickzy (Sep 4, 2010)

SYSTEM (Arcade, Core, Premium, Elite, Super Elite etc):

SLIM ELITE

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

1 x black wireless controller, HDMI cable, 1 x black Play 'n' Charge kit, black headset, 250GB HDD.

LIVE GAMER TAG:

Predarorian(Yes i fuck'd it up, gonna change it next month  )

GAMES OWNED:

Alan Wake

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

Alan Wake

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME(s):

I don't really have much to choose :shadedshu

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

Halo Reach, Black Ops

Got the Xbox Today, so far i like it


----------



## DaveK (Sep 4, 2010)

Hope you enjoy Alan Wake, I know I did.


----------



## Nickzy (Sep 4, 2010)

DaveK said:


> Hope you enjoy Alan Wake, I know I did.



Hehe, the controls are hard to getting used to, when you've been away from the console market since the Playstation 1  However, i think im starting to catch how it works(Or something, since people still slice me up in alan  ) but hey, its fun


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 7, 2010)

Nickzy said:


> SYSTEM (Arcade, Core, Premium, Elite, Super Elite etc):
> 
> SLIM ELITE
> 
> ...



Hi m8, Ive added you to the members list   Pop the sig on if you want  http://ffe.tpucdn.com/forums/signaturepics/sigpic572_3.gif


----------



## Nickzy (Sep 9, 2010)

Just completed Alan Wake + The 1st DLC.

And i must say, that its very good, atleast in my opinion, its a very "different" game, compareded to so many other games, so people who are considering to buy/borrow it, should definentaly go for it


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 9, 2010)

when is the new xbox 720? coming out i want to sell mine


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 9, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> when is the new xbox 720? coming out i want to sell mine



Don't expect a new Xbox till a long while, they're making this generation last as much as possible.

http://e3.gamespot.com/story/6211650/xbox-360-to-have-10-year-life-span-report

Same goes with the other systems to.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 9, 2010)

NOOOOO i can't wait oh well going to have to stay on my pc then


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 11, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> NOOOOO i can't wait oh well going to have to stay on my pc then
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100909/Capture099.jpg



LOL!  Yeah, I cant see the ninth gen consoles coming out for at least another 3-4 years


----------



## DaveK (Sep 11, 2010)

I actually don't mind that this generation is lasting a long time, I've only had my 360 for 3 years and even though it's been 5 years already there's still plenty of life left in it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 11, 2010)

DaveK said:


> I actually don't mind that this generation is lasting a long time, I've only had my 360 for 3 years and even though it's been 5 years already there's still plenty of life left in it.



Im always amazed by how good newer games look and run........still life in the old dog 

But, the next gen should be awesome


----------



## DaveK (Sep 11, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Im always amazed by how good newer games look and run........still life in the old dog
> 
> But, the next gen should be awesome



Yeah, I have to admit the games do look great considering the hardware is almost 5 years old. I look forward to what the next generation has to offer, it's hard to think what they can improve on feature wise but they'll probably do something sweet. It's hard to believe how far we've come since last gen, game updates, add-on content and real time online, some pretty sweet stuff after coming from a PS2 lol.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 11, 2010)

DaveK said:


> Yeah, I have to admit the games do look great considering the hardware is almost 5 years old. I look forward to what the next generation has to offer, it's hard to think what they can improve on feature wise but they'll probably do something sweet. It's hard to believe how far we've come since last gen, game updates, add-on content and real time online, some pretty sweet stuff after coming from a PS2 lol.



yeah, the next gen has the potential to be CRAZY!!!!!!!

PS: has anyone tested the new brand new dash that was leaked today?  Im now going to load it up on my spare console because once installed you cant go on LIVE until the new dash goes live lol


----------



## DaveK (Sep 11, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> yeah, the next gen has the potential to be CRAZY!!!!!!!
> 
> PS: has anyone tested the new brand new dash that was leaked today?  Im now going to load it up on my spare console because once installed you cant go on LIVE until the new dash goes live lol



Is this a big update or just some crap bug fixes?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 12, 2010)

DaveK said:


> Is this a big update or just some crap bug fixes?



Big update.  New startup, new sounds and new look dash.  Well, I say new, its the old one but refined.  The avatars look better now, not so childish (if thats possible lol) and MS claims that the audio through the headset is improved also.  But obviously I cant test that because I cant connect to LIVE right now.

I will make a vid if you like?

Heres a link to it btw: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KIMIDBP4


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a modded console that i cannot connect to xbox live what types of video files can i play on my 360?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 14, 2010)

Reach is GOOD


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 14, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> Reach is GOOD



Looks the same from what i have seen of it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 14, 2010)

I got it on Monday, had it on pre order got it for £27. Is it worth £27? yes! Is it better than the other halo titles? yes!

EDIT: AI is better, infact the whole feel is nicer; online and the campaign. Its not like a typical halo feel btw which i cant explain. Feels more fleshed out like they really put a lot of effort into making it not feel generic. Trust me even those who didnt like halo might like it now because it just feels better. Its better than ODST by far. Has a health shield combo system, when your shield goes down you take real damage.

Jetpacks and stealth are fun, shooting is much improved and the AI do some cool things in campaign.

Stealing kills is too easy.
The maps are big yet you never seem to feel like you are looking for people to shoot which is great, lots of open parts and parts to run inside around in for most of the maps.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 14, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Looks the same from what i have seen of it.



It is more of the same with some extra stuff thrown in.  If your an HALO fan you will love it.  Personally, I think Halo 3 was better and yes Ive completed them both.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 14, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> I got it on Monday, had it on pre order got it for £27. Is it worth £27? yes! Is it better than the other halo titles? yes!
> 
> EDIT: AI is better, infact the whole feel is nicer; online and the campaign. Its not like a typical halo feel btw which i cant explain. Feels more fleshed out like they really put a lot of effort into making it not feel generic. Trust me even those who didnt like halo might like it now because it just feels better. Its better than ODST by far. Has a health shield combo system, when your shield goes down you take real damage.
> 
> ...





HookeyStreet said:


> It is more of the same with some extra stuff thrown in.  If your an HALO fan you will love it.  Personally, I think Halo 3 was better and yes Ive completed them both.




Played and finished Halo 2 and 3, they were decent, but nothing mind blowing imo. Not sure if that extra stuff would make me think more of the game. But i still would like to give Reach a try though, haven't touched my 360 in a while.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 16, 2010)

I honestly rate it a lot more than Hookey does. I think its much better than the older Halo titles, i also thought ODST was better than Halo 3. Its got the same style of gameplay but they cut out the crap boring parts and sorted the shooting mechanics and enemy AI. Wont win any awards for storyline but the cutscenes are great seem more cinematic like its leading up to the inevitable ending you already know what happens.



Spoiler



The mission where you are flying a fighter ship in space is awesome it REEKS of Rouge Squadron


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 18, 2010)

Just got Halo Reach this is gonna be an all nighter


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 18, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Just got Halo Reach this is gonna be an all nighter



Awesome!!!

Have fun with the game.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks to Xazax i now have a 250GB xbox 360, installing games to the hard drive is leet. Anyone that buys reach needs to get it installed on the hard drive it loads so much faster and doesnt destroy your dvd drive...lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> thanks to Xazax i now have a 250GB xbox 360, installing games to the hard drive is leet. Anyone that buys reach needs to get it installed on the hard drive it loads so much faster and doesnt destroy your dvd drive...lol



Nice one


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 22, 2010)

I would like to share some photo's of my 360 with you guys, took me a couple days to do this. I primed the entire case with grey plastic primer to try to keep the case smoother. Also did the 360 hdd hack and turned a standard 320GB Western Digital Scorpio Into a 250GB xbox Hard Drive.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 27, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> I would like to share some photo's of my 360 with you guys, took me a couple days to do this. I primed the entire case with grey plastic primer to try to keep the case smoother. Also did the 360 hdd hack and turned a standard 320GB Western Digital Scorpio Into a 250GB xbox Hard Drive.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100921/0921102016.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100921/0921102016a.jpg
> ...



Looks good m8


----------



## Techtu (Oct 4, 2010)

I've also had a try at painting my brothers xbox, and  I would like a couple of tips on how how to go about the light ring on the front, at the moment it's just one colour and can only see the ring when it's powered up and all 4 controllers plugged in, now although it looks very minimalistic and I quite like it that way, I actually want the clear ring to be shown, and just not sure how to go about it.


One more thing, when it comes to spraying the HDD those holse in the top of it... are they anything to be worried about covering? if so how do I go about that.. as in what would be best to cover them with?

I'll post picture's of the job tomorrow when I have the wire for the camera.


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 4, 2010)

Here are some of my best xbox's I've done for a couple of people. Nothing too crazy, just 
very clean. Enjoy!!

The green one was the hardest one believe it or not. The most difficult part was cutting that 
opening on the dvd drive. It was hard to make it a perfect circle. 

I made a stencil for the gasmask one, it was easy to cut with a dremel but took a while. 

I also make custom power distributors to power the leds and core cooler type fans I use.

I put black sleeves on the wiring to give it a nice touch.

The radiation sign was a tough too and didn't come out perfect but my friend put a nice 
skin on it and it looked sick the way he had it setup. 

HDD  window was pretty easy but you need some files.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 6, 2010)

Need to mod mine as well. Recently i've been using a lot more space for the HDD. Might need to check if they have 120GB for the old one still selling.

BTW....has anyone played Castlevania yet? how is it?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 7, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> Need to mod mine as well. Recently i've been using a lot more space for the HDD. Might need to check if they have 120GB for the old one still selling.
> 
> BTW....has anyone played Castlevania yet? how is it?



Castlevania is superb.  One of may favourite games of the year so far.  Possibly on par with God Of War III (and Im only on chapter IV of X, I think)


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 9, 2010)

Those modded Xbox 360's look really nice guys, heres a little video I thought sum of you might like to watch enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXasCjUTNpE


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 10, 2010)

So, whos playing Medal Of Honor?  What Ive seen so far is good.


----------



## wolf (Oct 10, 2010)

holy crap theyre some awesome looking 360's, makes me want to paint mine now too!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi guys after contemplating this a lot I decided I wanted an xbox 360. I already have a ps3 so thats going to be for every other games like exclusives and multiplat I was wondering since Im getting the slim would it be best to just buy a 4gb(doesnt come with headset) and get a 60 gb hard drive for the slim? OR should I just buy the 250(comes with headset) and spend the extra chase to get gears of war 2 or halo reach?

I was told to wait for kinect also but, I never really interested me and i dont have space for it lol


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 13, 2010)

i would personally get the cheapest one,buy a sata 2.5 inch hard drive off newegg and use HDDhackr for 360 and give yourself a 250gb drive. you can buy empty 360 hard drive cases off ebay


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 13, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> i would personally get the cheapest one,buy a sata 2.5 inch hard drive off newegg and use HDDhackr for 360 and give yourself a 250gb drive. you can buy empty 360 hard drive cases off ebay



That is the best and cheapest way to do it.


----------



## Trigger911 (Oct 13, 2010)

That video was kinda disturbing why gamming kinda reaks now ... jocks


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 14, 2010)

ok I got a x360 but it wont let me connect to the internet has an x when its trying to connect to xbox live everything else went through, xboxlive is still up though

edit1: yay I got it working nvm haha

edit2: I PROBABLY shouldnt have gotten halo reach first :\

edit3: Dead Rising case zero looks pretty damn cool!, so does limbo!

edit4: are there any exclusives I should get other than the obvious ones(Halo, Gears of war, fable, alan wake etc)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 18, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> ok I got a x360 but it wont let me connect to the internet has an x when its trying to connect to xbox live everything else went through, xboxlive is still up though
> 
> edit1: yay I got it working nvm haha
> 
> ...



Sorry m8, Ive only just seen this post.  

Dead Rising - Case Zero is great fun and gets you prepared for Dead Rising 2 (so its well worth a purchase).  Obviously, you need to get Gears Of War 1 & 2, Halo 3 & Halo 3 - ODST (to go along with REACH, which is a prequel, so dont worry about the fact that you got that one first  ).  Alan Wake and Fable II (and soon to be III) are must have titles also.

If your into racing titles, grab Forza 3 aswell.  If you havent got them on the PC already, grab Fallout 3 (+ DLC) and Fallout - New vegas


----------



## Trigger911 (Oct 18, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Sorry m8, Ive only just seen this post.
> 
> Dead Rising - Case Zero is great fun and gets you prepared for Dead Rising 2 (so its well worth a purchase).  Obviously, you need to get Gears Of War 1 & 2, Halo 3 & Halo 3 - ODST (to go along with REACH, which is a prequel, so dont worry about the fact that you got that one first  ).  Alan Wake and Fable II (and soon to be III) are must have titles also.
> 
> If your into racing titles, grab Forza 3 aswell.  If you havent got them on the PC already, grab Fallout 3 (+ DLC) and Fallout - New vegas



I agree with this i bought fallout 3 goty on release and I even own it on pc its great fun


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 20, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> I agree with this i bought fallout 3 goty on release and I even own it on pc its great fun



There are just too many great games out right now!  I recently completed Castlevania and Medal Of Honor, then started Enslaved   But Ive got Fallout - New Vegas, EA Sports MMA and Vanquish to play through still   Not to mention the fact that I still havent sat and played Red Dead Redemption, yet the Undead Nightmare DLC will be available soon


----------



## mtosev (Oct 21, 2010)

ok I want to join.

Tag: markotosevski
system: 2 xboxes: Xbox 360 Pro 20gb (no HDMI) and Xbox 360 Arcade 256mb + 20gb (Jasper: 5-2009)
games: Blue Dragon
Banjokazooie
GTA IV


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 23, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> edit4: are there any exclusives I should get other than the obvious ones(Halo, Gears of war, fable, alan wake etc)



Mass effect 1 & 2 but if you can only afford one get ME2.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 23, 2010)

mtosev said:


> ok I want to join.
> 
> Tag: markotosevski
> system: 2 xboxes: Xbox 360 Pro 20gb (no HDMI) and Xbox 360 Arcade 256mb + 20gb (Jasper: 5-2009)
> ...



I will add your name now m8


----------



## OrbitzXT (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm going to be buying a 360 today. Is there any harm is buying pre-owned games? I've never really done it before. I guess I like opening things up new =p But if I do go with pre-owned I can obviously pick up more titles today. 

Also I was wondering if anyone could recommend some games. I'm one of those competitive people who likes seeing their stats over a period of time. I guess that's why I liked Starcraft 2 so much. Anyway, I was thinking of picking up Madden 2011 and Forza 3. What other games do you think might interest me? I'm not so much into shooters. I got very excited when I heard the Plants vs. Zombies 360 version had multiplayer, but then was disappointed it's local only.

Are there any fun and good card games for the 360 that allow you to play online? I saw a Magic the Gathering game, but the review I read said online play is plagued with frequent quitters and you can't even make your own deck...which sounds lame.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 26, 2010)

OrbitzXT said:


> I'm going to be buying a 360 today. Is there any harm is buying pre-owned games? I've never really done it before. I guess I like opening things up new =p But if I do go with pre-owned I can obviously pick up more titles today.
> 
> Also I was wondering if anyone could recommend some games. I'm one of those competitive people who likes seeing their stats over a period of time. I guess that's why I liked Starcraft 2 so much. Anyway, I was thinking of picking up Madden 2011 and Forza 3. What other games do you think might interest me? I'm not so much into shooters. I got very excited when I heard the Plants vs. Zombies 360 version had multiplayer, but then was disappointed it's local only.
> 
> Are there any fun and good card games for the 360 that allow you to play online? I saw a Magic the Gathering game, but the review I read said online play is plagued with frequent quitters and you can't even make your own deck...which sounds lame.



The only problem with some of the newer pre-owned titles now is this online activation code nonsense.  This means that if the person that owned the game before you has activated the code, you will need to purchase another code online before you can play multiplayer with that title.  The charge isnt usualy very high, but you have to factor this into your purchase now, just incase it isnt worth buying a title 2nd hand.

If you into American Football games, Madden 2011 is the way to go.  Forza 3 is also a great exclusive 360 title with a good online multiplayer.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 26, 2010)

hi every one!!!!

this it's my first post 

nice xboxes dude


----------



## Techtu (Oct 26, 2010)

Not the most glorious photo, but I've meaning to post one of mine up here for awhile now, so here it is.






Don't know why it look's white around the memory card slot's... it's definitely not :/





p3gaz_001 said:


> hi every one!!!!
> 
> this it's my first post
> 
> nice xboxes dude



Welcome to TechPowerUp


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 26, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Not the most glorious photo, but I've meaning to post one of mine up here for awhile now, so here it is.
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...2_452749121824_588586824_5748318_329766_n.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice the colors go well.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Oct 26, 2010)

i'd like to mod my X360 elite.. but since is still in warranty ... i can't :|


----------



## OrbitzXT (Oct 27, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> The only problem with some of the newer pre-owned titles now is this online activation code nonsense.  This means that if the person that owned the game before you has activated the code, you will need to purchase another code online before you can play multiplayer with that title.  The charge isnt usualy very high, but you have to factor this into your purchase now, just incase it isnt worth buying a title 2nd hand.
> 
> If you into American Football games, Madden 2011 is the way to go.  Forza 3 is also a great exclusive 360 title with a good online multiplayer.



Thanks for the info, I'm going to pick up Forza on friday when I get paid. I've played a bit of it at a friends house and it was a lot of fun. I really want some kind of strategy based game that is fun on Xbox Live. They need to make a good card game you can play online, perhaps with a bit of an MMO aspect to it with leveling up and such, unlocking goodies, etc. That's the kind of game that can keep my attention for months.

Might anyone be able to recommend anything like what I mentioned that I might enjoy?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2010)

Is it allowed to talk about modding an xbox 360?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is it allowed to talk about modding an xbox 360?



just no links/info to the games, and it should be ok.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2010)

What about info asked to help mod a dvd drive firmware? Im gonna throw this out there and if mussels thinks its not for the thread then i completely under stand cause mussels is the man BUT i want someone to mod my xbox 360 dvd drive to read burnt dvds, is there anyone here that could do that for me? it sounds easy but my samsung drive requires a via sata chipset and i dont want to attempt it without it


----------



## OrbitzXT (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a question about upgrading my 360 Slim's HD. I have the 4 GB model, what exactly is the 4 GB? Is it a small HD, USB or something else? I plan to buy the 250 GB HD either this weekend or the next and I'm wondering if the 250 replaces the 4 you can keep both. And if it is replacing, how do I go about moving my files from the 4 GB to the 250 GB?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 27, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> What about info asked to help mod a dvd drive firmware? Im gonna throw this out there and if mussels thinks its not for the thread then i completely under stand cause mussels is the man BUT i want someone to mod my xbox 360 dvd drive to read burnt dvds, is there anyone here that could do that for me? it sounds easy but my samsung drive requires a via sata chipset and i dont want to attempt it without it



Join maxconsole forums and ask the same question there, Im sure someone will offer their services to you   I cant help you because i live in the UK lol 




OrbitzXT said:


> I have a question about upgrading my 360 Slim's HD. I have the 4 GB model, what exactly is the 4 GB? Is it a small HD, USB or something else? I plan to buy the 250 GB HD either this weekend or the next and I'm wondering if the 250 replaces the 4 you can keep both. And if it is replacing, how do I go about moving my files from the 4 GB to the 250 GB?



The 4GB of RAM is a chip(s) not an actual HDD.  Why didnt you just buy the 250GB model?  You've gone about this all the wrong way m8   The 4GB model doesnt even look as nice as the 250GB model :shadedshu  transferring files from the onboard 4GB of memory to an internal HDD is done via the 360 dashboard, its not a big deal


----------



## OrbitzXT (Oct 27, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> The 4GB of RAM is a chip(s) not an actual HDD.  Why didnt you just buy the 250GB model?  You've gone about this all the wrong way m8   The 4GB model doesnt even look as nice as the 250GB model :shadedshu  transferring files from the onboard 4GB of memory to an internal HDD is done via the 360 dashboard, its not a big deal



Actually the 4GB model is much nicer in my opinion, I like the matte finish and no fingerprints. I've seen HDTVs and such with the piano black finish and they're fingerprint and dust magnets. Anyway, I didn't have enough money on me the weekend I got the urge to buy the 360. And being the compulsive/unintelligent shopper I am, I chose to get the 4 GB model and a couple games to start having fun, and would pay the extra price later.

But thanks for the info on the 4 GB chip, good to know it won't be a hassle moving my files.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 27, 2010)

OrbitzXT said:


> Actually the 4GB model is much nicer in my opinion, I like the matte finish and no fingerprints. I've seen HDTVs and such with the piano black finish and they're fingerprint and dust magnets. Anyway, I didn't have enough money on me the weekend I got the urge to buy the 360. And being the compulsive/unintelligent shopper I am, I chose to get the 4 GB model and a couple games to start having fun, and would pay the extra price later.
> 
> But thanks for the info on the 4 GB chip, good to know it won't be a hassle moving my files.



Cool, as long as your happy, thats the main thing   (Im still using the matte black finish Elite model lol) and admittedly, I am always wiping fingerprints off my piano LCD TV lol.  When you get your 250GB HDD, all you need to do is pop open the slot and slide it in.  You will then be able to access your internal 4GB of storage and the 250GB HDD from the dashboard and transfer your Gamertag (account) to your new HDD 

Heres a little tip for when you get your 250GB HDD.  Install your games to the HDD before play.  This increases load times, saves wear & tear on your DVDROM and reduces noise


----------



## casual swift (Oct 29, 2010)

I might as well put my name down here...

What do you guys think of the slim?


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 29, 2010)

casual swift said:


> I might as well put my name down here...
> 
> What do you guys think of the slim?



The 360 Slim looks awesome, comes standard with a 250GB HDD and looks and feels smaller and i'm guessing lighter too then the older 360's. The GPU and CPU are also integrated  onto one chip i believe so all the heat is easier to contain and dissipate so you're not plagued with the older RROD issues.

I say get one if you're wanted to get into some 360 action.


----------



## casual swift (Oct 29, 2010)

^ Indeed... they're also saying it supposed to be "whisper quiet". If I wasn't pouring all my money into this pc right now, I'd get one. <-- Although I'm already on my 2nd 360... I'd find it hard to justify buying a 3rd.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 1, 2010)

casual swift said:


> ^ Indeed... they're also saying it supposed to be "whisper quiet". If I wasn't pouring all my money into this pc right now, I'd get one. <-- Although I'm already on my 2nd 360... I'd find it hard to justify buying a 3rd.



They are even quieter once youve installed the game to the HDD  

OT: Im gutted that I have to work today because Ive got Black Ops sat waiting for me at home


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi guys, about to lay some money down on an Xbox 360 Slim today but I want to know if the official VGA cable (from my old Xbox 360) will be compatible with the new design?


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 7, 2010)

*Add me!*

Heeeey Whats up guys, I just got my new Xbox 360 / Kinect console yesterday. My last console was a PS2....PC gaming has always been my first choice, but lately I have been really interested in Xbox Live and my wife is all about this new Kinect thing.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 7, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Heeeey Whats up guys, I just got my new Xbox 360 / Kinect console yesterday. My last console was a PS2....PC gaming has always been my first choice, but lately I have been really interested in Xbox Live and my wife is all about this new Kinect thing.
> 
> http://www.letmedefine.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Xbox-360-Kinect.jpg



Added


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 7, 2010)

I only had enough for the 4gb slim so I got that. Initial thoughts - Awesome  My old VGA cable fit fine, it's dead quiet and I also managed to put my old 20GB hard drive in it until I get the 250gb one next month. My old 360 was knackered and I have a few games I like to play regular so it had to be done. I love the ping noise of the disc drive and the power button.

Also, like t77snapshot, my girly is all for the kinect thing so around Christmas we shall be getting a nice LED HDTV and getting the 250gb drive plus Kinect.

All of this alongside me trying to get the parts together for my Hexacore PC gaming rig. Money going out left right and centre but you gotta love technology ha  ha 


EDIT - Regarding TV's, as I understand it, alot of the 360 games have slowdowns/massive tearing when run at 1080p. Am i better to get one that natively supports 720p?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> I only had enough for the 4gb slim so I got that. Initial thoughts - Awesome  My old VGA cable fit fine, it's dead quiet and I also managed to put my old 20GB hard drive in it until I get the 250gb one next month. My old 360 was knackered and I have a few games I like to play regular so it had to be done. I love the ping noise of the disc drive and the power button.
> 
> Also, like t77snapshot, my girly is all for the kinect thing so around Christmas we shall be getting a nice LED HDTV and getting the 250gb drive plus Kinect.
> 
> ...



no, get a 1080p screen.

720p screens (and not 768p screens) are few and far between these days - and 1080p is much, much better if you hook something else up (PC for gaming/movies etc)

and besides, every 1080p screen HAS to support 720p - it may not be perfectly clear, but for a games console the image will still look just fine (very small text will be somewhat blurry, but consoles avoid that by not using small text in the first place)


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 7, 2010)

Almost forgot -

SYSTEM 

Xbox 360 4gb Slim (with an added 20gb HDD, soon to be 250GB)

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

2 x black wireless controllers & 1 x White wired, Official VGA Cable, 5.1 Logitech Surround Speakers, White headset.

LIVE GAMER TAG:

ooLIFEonMARSoo

GAMES OWNED:

Alan Wake, FIFA 11, Dead To Rights Retribution, Dead Rising, Pure/Lego Batman, Metro 2033,Brutal Legend & Bad Company 1.

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

Alan Wake/FIFA 11

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME(s):

FIFA 11

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

Kinect Stuff


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 13, 2010)

Ok so I'm currently using my old xbox 360 20gb in my new Xbox 360 4gb slim. I have a question though, within the next month I want to get a bigger hard drive. 

Now I know there is the official 250gb Xbox hard drive that I could just slip in there but is there a possibility i can put a 250gb hard drive in there that is both quicker and has more cache, theoretically giving a tiny bit of a boost in performance?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 13, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> Ok so I'm currently using my old xbox 360 20gb in my new Xbox 360 4gb slim. I have a question though, within the next month I want to get a bigger hard drive.
> 
> Now I know there is the official 250gb Xbox hard drive that I could just slip in there but is there a possibility i can put a 250gb hard drive in there that is both quicker and has more cache, theoretically giving a tiny bit of a boost in performance?



No.  MS will only allow you to use proprietary HDDs released by them   You can modify a Western Digital BEVT 250GB HDD for 360 use, but it does involve some work


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> No.  MS will only allow you to use proprietary HDDs released by them   You can modify a Western Digital BEVT 250GB HDD for 360 use, but it does involve some work



you can modify a few drives to work in 360's, but only in sizes MS has officially released, and only certain models.

EG, there is a WD 320GB that can work - but only 250GB is usable.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you can modify a few drives to work in 360's, but only in sizes MS has officially released, and only certain models.
> 
> EG, there is a WD 320GB that can work - but only 250GB is usable.



Yeah, I know.  Hence using an HDD above 250GB is pointless.  I thought that only the WD BEVT drives could be used because you can modify the firmware on them?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, I know.  Hence using an HDD above 250GB is pointless.  I thought that only the WD BEVT drives could be used because you can modify the firmware on them?



IIRC, scorpio blues worked because thats the original drives WD used. thats a pretty vague recollection however.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, do these drives offer slightly better performance?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, do these drives offer slightly better performance?



compared to the 4GB model? quite bloody likely! compared to OFFICIAL MS drives of the same capacity? hell no, they're the same drives.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> compared to the 4GB model? quite bloody likely! compared to OFFICIAL MS drives of the same capacity? hell no, they're the same drives.



Compared to the official drives of the same capacity no? so is it just because its cheaper that you would bother do this then? If so, it's a shame.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> Compared to the official drives of the same capacity no? so is it just because its cheaper that you would bother do this then? If so, it's a shame.



just cheaper to do it yourself.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 13, 2010)

OK no probs then, thanks hookey and mussels. Official 250gb drive it is then as i have money and not much time at the mo  That said, really looking forward to time off at chrimbo to finally get my hexacore build up and running.....back to the land of top notch PC gaming for moi. Should be interesting to see which GPU is available and worth the bucks when it gets to that time.

EDIT - Oh and Hookey, add me to the club dude, I still love my 360 for a fair bit of gaming. What's your gamertag mate? Would be cool to add you as a bud on my sparse list of two ha ha.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 16, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> OK no probs then, thanks hookey and mussels. Official 250gb drive it is then as i have money and not much time at the mo  That said, really looking forward to time off at chrimbo to finally get my hexacore build up and running.....back to the land of top notch PC gaming for moi. Should be interesting to see which GPU is available and worth the bucks when it gets to that time.
> 
> EDIT - Oh and Hookey, add me to the club dude, I still love my 360 for a fair bit of gaming. What's your gamertag mate? Would be cool to add you as a bud on my sparse list of two ha ha.



Ok m8.  My Gamertag is HookeyStreetSr


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a 360SLIM 250Gb whith mw2 

Gamer tag is Sp00nyyy.

Im playing allot of mw2


----------



## scoutingwraith (Nov 22, 2010)

Just bought a 120GB HD for my 360 (non-slim) for $30. Couldnt be happier.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 7, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> Just bought a 120GB HD for my 360 (non-slim) for $30. Couldnt be happier.



Good price


----------



## Gas2100 (Dec 21, 2010)

just bought my 1st 360 for £120 with 24 games, 3 controllers, dock for controllers and 60gb hdd



LIVE GAMER TAG:

Gasoline2100

GAMES OWNED:

Call of duty 2
Call of duty 3
Call of duty WAW
Call of duty MW2
Resident evil 5
Project sylpheed
Tomb raider underworld
Star wars the force unleashed
Enchanted arms
Turok
Gears of war
Gears of war 2
Condemned
Condemned 2
Army of two
Bullet Witch
The orange box (that technically 5 games ther)
Halo 3
Lego indiana jones
Lego star wars
Kung Fu Panda
Left 4 Dead
Test Drive unlimited
Splatterhouse

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

Splatterhouse
CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME(s):

Splatterhouse

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

none. pc gamer at heart so.

 feel free to add my gamertag


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 6, 2011)

Gas2100 said:


> just bought my 1st 360 for £120 with 24 games, 3 controllers, dock for controllers and 60gb hdd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool.  Good deal


----------



## thesilentone (Feb 14, 2011)

hi all I'm an Xbox man, I fix them and stuff so if anybody has any q's just chuck me a PM or post in here . i have a lot of knowledge about 360 problems and fixes replacing drives and all the other stuff that comes with dealing with 360's hit me up if your having any problems or need some information


----------



## thesilentone (Feb 14, 2011)

oh and of course can i please be added to this clubhouse got a lot of knowledge i would love to share and as always would love to learn some new info i may not know


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 15, 2011)

thesilentone said:


> oh and of course can i please be added to this clubhouse got a lot of knowledge i would love to share and as always would love to learn some new info i may not know



Added


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone playing Fight Night Champion?


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 3, 2011)

going to pick it up this weekend.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 3, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> going to pick it up this weekend.



Cool.  I'm really enjoying this one.  The story mode is great


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 4, 2011)

Torchlight quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-torchlight-xbla/17-3846/


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 4, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Torchlight quick look
> 
> http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-torchlight-xbla/17-3846/



Looks good 

I'm going to test out Dragon Age II and Knights Contract later


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 4, 2011)

the XBOX 360 version of Torchlight has some additional features and content.



> - upgraded animation blending
> - upgraded automap
> - 3 new armor sets
> - new random quests
> ...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 4, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> the XBOX 360 version of Torchlight has some additional features and content.



Thanks for the info.  I'm going ot have to purchase this


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Red Faction: Armageddon Quick look (also for PC & PS3)

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-ex-red-faction-armageddon/17-3885/

physics look really good!


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Tribes Ascend coming to XBLA & PC this year.







Trailer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TMWEcHXFF40


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 11, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Tribes Ascend coming to XBLA & PC this year.
> 
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2011/03/tribes311.jpg
> 
> ...




Sweet news


----------



## MRCL (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd humbly request to be permitted to this clubhouse. I assure you that my possession of a PS3 will not interfere.

SYSTEM (Arcade, Core, Premium, Elite, Super Elite etc):

XBox 360 S 250GB

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:

ONE (read: one) Wireless Controller

LIVE GAMER TAG:

TehMugendai

GAMES OWNED:

As of now, Forza 3, Alan Wake, Silent Hill HC and Just Cause 2

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

Just cause 2

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME(s):

Just Cause 2 and Forza 3

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

Dirt 3, Forza 4


By the way I actually bought the XBox only to play Forza, but it occurred to me that now I can actually chose the platform I'll buy a game for. And the XBox currently has more stronger points that appeal to me personally. SO I don't regret buying on.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 12, 2011)

MRCL said:


> By the way I actually bought the XBox only to play Forza, but it occurred to me that now I can actually chose the platform I'll buy a game for. And the XBox currently has more stronger points that appeal to me personally. SO I don't regret buying on.



welcome.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 14, 2011)

MRCL said:


> I'd humbly request to be permitted to this clubhouse. I assure you that my possession of a PS3 will not interfere.
> 
> SYSTEM (Arcade, Core, Premium, Elite, Super Elite etc):
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard m8 

It's good to own a PS3 and a 360 because if the great exclusives between them


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am considering getting a 360 slim 4gb right now once i sell my current 360 to my uncle(re-use my old hdd),but the only problem i have is the fact i won't be able to afford buying games and xbox live. Also i rarely play console much,should i get one or stick with my ps3.I'm not too fussed on exclusives because the only one i am looking forward to is Gears of War 3 then thats it and i would only play 360 because all my friends got 360 but like i said i can't really afford xbox live and getting games same time.

So what are your thoughts guys?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 15, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I am considering getting a 360 slim 4gb right now once i sell my current 360 to my uncle(re-use my old hdd),but the only problem i have is the fact i won't be able to afford buying games and xbox live. Also i rarely play console much,should i get one or stick with my ps3.I'm not too fussed on exclusives because the only one i am looking forward to is Gears of War 3 then thats it and i would only play 360 because all my friends got 360 but like i said i can't really afford xbox live and getting games same time.
> 
> So what are your thoughts guys?



Thats a tough one   Ideally, owning a 360 and a PS3 is great because you get the best of both worlds.

Although PSN is free, it's just not as good as XBL.  Plus, like you said, more people (in this case your friends) are on XBL.  XBL is expensive if you pay monthly.  This is why I always purchase a 12 month gold sub from ebay (not directly from M$ or an highstreet retailer) and it usually costs me between £30-£32 

Th 360 has some good titles that you can pick up cheaply now and you have plenty of time to save for Gears Of War 3  (December 2011)


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 15, 2011)

new Batman: Arkham City trailer

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/03/15/batman-arkham-city-trailer-takes-a-dive-towards-crime/#continued


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 15, 2011)

Wheres the mortal kombat demo! Arghhh!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 15, 2011)

Im in!
*
System:*

Falcon Xbox 360 Elite

*Peripherals:*

1 xbox 360 black controller(new one all black with the chrome guide button), and Kinect Sensor
*
Live Gamertag:
*
MxPhenom 216


*Currently Playing*

Halo: Reach
NBA 2K11
Assassins Creed Brotherhood 
Kinect Sports and Adventures

*Favorite Game*

Halo: Reach

*Anticipated Game*

Gears of War 3 and MX vs ATV Alive


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 16, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Im in!
> *
> System:*
> 
> ...



Welcome


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 21, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Wheres the mortal kombat demo! Arghhh!



Anyone know?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 21, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Anyone know?



No.  It seems that SONY has got some kind of deal going with the creators/publishers.  They have the demo available already on PSN+ and an extra character in the full game (Kratos from God Of War) 

Anyway playing Crysis 2 right now?  I'm honestly very impressed with it.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 21, 2011)

Am I in this club, I can't remember, anyways if Im not, can u please add me....do you need my gamertag?

Xbox360 Gamertag - Nightwolf1188

Model - Xbox360 Slim 250gb

Games - Not enough, PC iz too addictive


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 21, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Am I in this club, I can't remember, anyways if Im not, can u please add me....do you need my gamertag?
> 
> Xbox360 Gamertag - Nightwolf1188
> 
> ...



I will go and check lol


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 23, 2011)

Resident Evil: Code Veronica X and Resident Evil 4 coming to XBOX 360 in Japan (US likely).

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/03/23/resident-evil-revival-selection/


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 23, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Resident Evil: Code Veronica X and Resident Evil 4 coming to XBOX 360 in Japan (US likely).
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2011/03/23/resident-evil-revival-selection/



I was reading about the HD updated versions of these earlier 

Code Veronica on the Dreamcast was


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 24, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> I was reading about the HD updated versions of these earlier
> 
> Code Veronica on the Dreamcast was



Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell HD collection (Splinter Cell, Pandora Tomorrow, Chaos Theory) & Prince of Persia HD collection (Sands of Time, Warrior Within, The Two Thrones) are also coming soon.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 24, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell HD collection (Splinter Cell, Pandora Tomorrow, Chaos Theory) & Prince of Persia HD collection (Sands of Time, Warrior Within, The Two Thrones) are also coming soon.



Very nice!  I would love to see ALL of the Resi Evil titles on XBL


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 25, 2011)

both Resident Evil titles are coming to XBLA this Fall but won't be bundled together. my guess is 1200 MS or $15 each.



















http://www.joystiq.com/2011/03/24/resident-evil-4-code-veronica-hd-downloads/


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 25, 2011)

Resident Evil: Operation Racoon City coming to XBOX 360 & PS3 this Fall.

http://stickskills.com/news/1556/first-details-on-resident-evil-operation-raccoon-city-unveiled/

Resident Evil: Code Veronica HD, Resident Evil 4 HD, Resident Evil: Operation Racoon City, Dead Island, Walking Dead Season 2...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 26, 2011)

bumblebee said:


> resident evil: Operation racoon city coming to xbox 360 & ps3 this fall.
> 
> http://stickskills.com/news/1556/first-details-on-resident-evil-operation-raccoon-city-unveiled/
> 
> ...



nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh man!!! Squad Based Resident Evil.. Now, I might have to get this title!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 28, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh man!!! Squad Based Resident Evil.. Now, I might have to get this title!



Sounds good doesn't it 

Anyone played Shift 2 Unleashed yet?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Sounds good doesn't it
> 
> Anyone played Shift 2 Unleashed yet?



Yeah, it really does sound good!

Now lets see if they do what the creator of Fable did.. I had a funny feeling about that guy..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 28, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, it really does sound good!
> 
> Now lets see if they do what the creator of Fable did.. I had a funny feeling about that guy..



I'm all over anything Resi related tbh 

I would love to see the Resi franchis go back to its survival horror roots


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> I'm all over anything Resi related tbh
> 
> I would love to see the Resi franchis go back to its survival horror roots




 I'm with you man.. 1&2 was great. Wondering if you had "enough" of things and all ways worried about it.. It's the big reason I loved Parasite Eve. That rat's first transformation.. Oh, it was fun back in the day..


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 29, 2011)

Mass Effect 2 - Arrival (DLC) out today on XBOX 360, PS3 & PC.

Trailer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPPXpikoWAo


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 29, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm with you man.. 1&2 was great. Wondering if you had "enough" of things and all ways worried about it.. It's the big reason I loved Parasite Eve. That rat's first transformation.. Oh, it was fun back in the day..



Yep, that was part of the fun.  Making sure each shot counted.  I remember the feeling as you entered a room and heard an Hunter creeping about   Great stuff!!!


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 30, 2011)

Microsoft readies new disc format.



> Since it will need to remain compatible with current 360 disc drives, the update is likely just related to copy protection.



http://www.joystiq.com/2011/03/29/latest-xbox-dashboard-preview-to-test-updated-disc-format-tes/


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 30, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Microsoft readies new disc format.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2011/03/29/latest-xbox-dashboard-preview-to-test-updated-disc-format-tes/



Can you post some more info please m8?  I'm at work so I can't access the site 

EDIT:  yep, it's all to do with piracy prevention : http://www.ubergizmo.com/2011/03/new-xbox-360-spring-update-will-bring-updated-disc-format/  They are probably doing this because AP25 was cracked within a few days and the slim has been cracked (but the info hasn't been released to the public yet), so people claim.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 30, 2011)

> A Digital Foundry source claims that the "new disc format" that Microsoft will implement in the next Xbox 360 update will free an extra gigabyte of the disc for game data. Where would you find an extra GB on a DVD? "The maximum space allocated to game data on the current disc format is just 6.8GB out of a maximum of 7.95GB on a standard dual layer DVD," Digital Foundry explains, "with over 1GB dedicated to a DVD-Video partition that also contained anti-piracy security sectors." That partition will be "drastically reduced or omitted completely" in the update, the source claims.
> 
> The site notes that this partition was likely located on the innermost part of the DVD, which is slower to access. Thus, it's suggested that developers taking advantage of the extra space will have to account for increased loading time.



http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-1gb-360-disc-upgrade


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 30, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-1gb-360-disc-upgrade



Yeah, as I suspected.  This has nothing to do with giving devs extra space (lol most games don't need it anyway) and it has everything to do with anti-piracy measures.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 31, 2011)

The new data is in the inside of the disk which is apparently slower to read so load times would increase if developers decided to use it. Obviously a piracy measure but i heard if you are accepted for the beta program you get Halo Reach for free but its US only as usual. Ive got Reach anyway not that i play it much.

Anyway i want to try out Beyond Good and Evil HD but Resident Evil 4 HD looks great too. I think the wii version was the best the controller just suited the gameplay. How many versions is that now fuck? they even made a iphone port. I preferred the 3rd person controls to the isometric? view of the originals.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 31, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> The new data is in the inside of the disk which is apparently slower to read so load times would increase if developers decided to use it. Obviously a piracy measure but i heard if you are accepted for the beta program you get Halo Reach for free but its US only as usual. Ive got Reach anyway not that i play it much.
> 
> Anyway i want to try out Beyond Good and Evil HD but Resident Evil 4 HD looks great too. I think the wii version was the best the controller just suited the gameplay. How many versions is that now fuck? they even made a iphone port. I preferred the 3rd person controls to the isometric? view of the originals.



Gamecube version FTW


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 31, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Gamecube version FTW



there was a special chainsaw controller for the cube' if im not mistaken?

Gamecube was the best version graphically, then the PS2 added extra stuff, the pc was buggy, the iphone has crap controls for obvious reasons, the wii has cool motion controls and decent graphics but imagine the PS3 version with move controls? I know its the 360 club but damn. I dont really see how kinect would work lol.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 31, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> there was a special chainsaw controller for the cube' if im not mistaken?
> 
> Gamecube was the best version graphically, then the PS2 added extra stuff, the pc was buggy, the iphone has crap controls for obvious reasons, the wii has cool motion controls and decent graphics but imagine the PS3 version with move controls? I know its the 360 club but damn. I dont really see how kinect would work lol.



Yeah gd point with the PS3 version, Im glad I have one then cause Ima buy PS3 version


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 2, 2011)

Saint's Row 3 trailer 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jguJUEF00PA


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 3, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> there was a special chainsaw controller for the cube' if im not mistaken?
> 
> Gamecube was the best version graphically, then the PS2 added extra stuff, the pc was buggy, the iphone has crap controls for obvious reasons, the wii has cool motion controls and decent graphics but imagine the PS3 version with move controls? I know its the 360 club but damn. I dont really see how kinect would work lol.



You mean this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I loved the GameCube version of RE4.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UDbjkePJa0&feature=player_embedded

Literally shat bricks, i wish Forza 4 was real. Microsoft pulled the video pretty quickly so it might not have meant to put it up then again could be April Fools.

Official Statement "the video was not intended for public distribution and may not accurately reflect features and functionality that ship in Forza Motorsport 4."


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 3, 2011)

new Burnout title in development.

http://www.classification.gov.au/ww...2c1b13f8df7c94c4ca2578650057f3df?OpenDocument



> Gamerbytes notes that typically only unannounced, downloadable titles are leaked early by ratings boards, not retail games. They also suggest Burnout Crash could be centered around Burnout 3 and Burnout Revenge's Crash Mode, which was missing from Burnout Paradise.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 5, 2011)

BumbleBee broke her arm and will be out of commission for a couple weeks :~(


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 5, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> BumbleBee broke her arm and will be out of commission for a couple weeks :~(



Sorry to hear that. Hope it heals fast...

Now, for the funny stuff...


Didn't we tell you not to do any redneck sex positions? I mean hanging from the ceiling fan wasn't going to do anything "special".. 

j/k


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 5, 2011)

thank you. my ex will be hanging from a ceiling fan once my brother is through with him.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 5, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> thank you. my ex will be hanging from a ceiling fan once my brother is through with him.



Oh, so it was him....  


If you want, I can get the TPU gang together and hunt him down. Canada isn't "tooo" big..


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone got the new 360 controller, silver with new dpad?
Haven't used it but have saw reviews, hardly any difference apparently.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 5, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Anyone got the new 360 controller, silver with new dpad?
> Haven't used it but have saw reviews, hardly any difference apparently.



I do. I also have a custom black controller with yellow led, turbo support, new analog sticks and triggers.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 5, 2011)

Friend has a modded 360 to have turbo on it.. Didn't seem to want to mod the led's.. It's his halo controller..


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 5, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp222/jerven8u71/SDC10417.jpg
> http://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp222/jerven8u71/SDC10421.jpg



One hell of a modded controller right there.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice! Im terrible at soldering so i wouldn't be able to do that, my friend did a megadrive mod and i did a saturn 60/50hz mod.

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/04/05/a...sident-evil-15th-anniversary-trail/#continued

Resident Evil Anniversary trailer, shows all the games coming out this year, seems like a lot!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> One hell of a modded controller right there.



Yeah, it's just too bad it's so ugly.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 6, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, it's just too bad it's so ugly.



Its got the color scheme of a bee going on, the leds are a little flashy for me too.

The Razer onza is a brilliant looking controller you can even map a button to what i would describe as R2 and L2 buttons that they added above the LB and RB. Just press a macro button on the back of the pad and the button you want. Id map LB to the new button above the RB for Street Fighter so fierce punch was easier to use or maybe the analogue stick push in button R3?L3? to those new ones. Its expensive though it is usb so its pc compatible.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe it's just a bad picture. Could just be all the glare making it look bad to me.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 6, 2011)

this one is similar with a chrome finish.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzYPsIeaO74

you can fully customize

http://gamingmodz.com/products/xbox...r/customize-your-own-xbox-360-controller.html

it's expensive but you can save money by ordering parts and assembling it yourself like I did.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 6, 2011)

Confirmed: Microsoft introducing XDG3 disc format.

the discs will now be written on the edge where it was not able before, the whole surface of the disk, and in the inside where the bar codes are around the ring, will be implemented the info of the game. that itself can't be reproduced without the necessary equipment from the replication plants. this is possibly the end of piracy.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Confirmed: Microsoft introducing XDG3 disc format.
> 
> the discs will now be written on the edge where it was not able before, the whole surface of the disk, and in the inside where the bar codes are around the ring, will be implemented the info of the game. that itself can't be reproduced without the necessary equipment from the replication plants. *this is possibly the end of piracy.*



I doubt it. Some enterprising hacker will figure out how to crack it. They have the hardware needed to read it, it's just a matter of finding keys/encryption codes.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 6, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I doubt it. Some enterprising hacker will figure out how to crack it. They have the hardware needed to read it, it's just a matter of finding keys/encryption codes.



read but not write. no burner can write to those sectors. 

pirates are less optimistic lol


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> read but not write. no burner can write to those sectors.
> 
> pirates are less optimistic lol



Read and run from iso or a folder. Can't burn discs for ps3 either, so they extract the game to a folder.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't think the average person who can't even build a PC is going to disassemble their XBOX 360, solder resistors and diodes to the motherboard so they can JTAG it lol


----------



## Wile E (Apr 7, 2011)

The average person doesn't pirate 360 games.  

PS2 piracy was no different in the beginning. It took soldering and such, yet it was successful. Average people did not do it. If the average person decided they wanted to pirate, they either learned to solder, or they paid somebody else to do it for them. 

Same with the Wii.

This will be no different. We will now see an influx of mod chips instead of soft hacks.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 7, 2011)

you can only JTAG certain Arcade models and you can't play online.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 7, 2011)

That doesn't stop people. And mod chips don't need the factory firmware. Most mod chips emulate the factory drive's security protocols. No need to touch the factory firmware at all. Completely invisible to the factory software.

Trust me, it is not the end. It never is. An exploit will be found.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 7, 2011)

Wile E said:


> That doesn't stop people. And mod chips don't need the factory firmware. Most mod chips emulate the factory drive's security protocols. No need to touch the factory firmware at all. Completely invisible to the factory software.
> 
> *Trust me, it is not the end. It never is. An exploit will be found*.







BumbleBee said:


> read but not write. no burner can write to those sectors.
> 
> pirates are less optimistic lol



Cue SONY releasing a DVDRW that burn to that section of the disc


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 7, 2011)

Ikaruga fans rejoice!

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-road-show-outland/17-3966/


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Ikaruga fans rejoice!
> 
> http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-road-show-outland/17-3966/



I can't view the page at work   Is it about a new updated version being developed?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 7, 2011)

no.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> no.



Balls


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 7, 2011)

> Ryan heads to Ubisoft to check out their upcoming Ikaruga-meets-platforming downloadable.
> 
> Outland is a 2D platformer with an emphasis on either light or dark forms to overcome obstacles and defeat enemies. The game bears a unique visual style and Prince of Persia-style platforming gameplay.



watch the video when you get home. I have to go lay down


----------



## phobias23 (Apr 8, 2011)

im getting 1 xbox 360 soon but i have this problem..
i wanna connect it to my monitor (viewsonic 23" fullhd 1080p DVI/VGA) so no hdmi and knowing that the xbox only have A/V and hdmi i wanna know if I can reproduce it separate both plugs. I mean have video signal hdmi(hdmi-dvi adapter) way and Sound for A/v. please advise???


----------



## Mussels (Apr 8, 2011)

phobias23 said:


> im getting 1 xbox 360 soon but i have this problem..
> i wanna connect it to my monitor (viewsonic 23" fullhd 1080p DVI/VGA) so no hdmi and knowing that the xbox only have A/V and hdmi i wanna know if I can reproduce it separate both plugs. I mean have video signal hdmi way and Sound for A/v. please advise???



xbox supports VGA output with stereo audio (and SPDIF optical) if you get the right add on cable. i think that if you use HDMI, it locks the audio to that. not sure.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 8, 2011)

Mussels said:


> xbox supports VGA output with stereo audio (and SPDIF optical) if you get the right add on cable. *i think that if you use HDMI, it locks the audio to that*. not sure.



Nope, I have my 360 Elite connected to my TV via HDMI, but I also use an adapter that gives me an optical connection to my amp and a stereo output to my Turtle Beach X11s.  So if I turn the TVs volume down I get the audio through the headset only


----------



## Wile E (Apr 10, 2011)

Just thought I'd comment on the whole piracy thing. Slims are now cracked.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 10, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Just thought I'd comment on the whole piracy thing. Slims are now cracked.



all they did was flash the ROM..

http://thetechjournal.com/electronics/gaming-electronics/xbox-360-slim-hacked.xhtml


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Apr 10, 2011)

joined!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Just thought I'd comment on the whole piracy thing. Slims are now cracked.



Yep, but at totally the wrong time


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 10, 2011)

You can use an audio adapter for use with hdmi that goes into the AV port on a 360 but it doesn't let you use the component and hdmi at the same time because its too big to fit while the hdmi is in. So just burst open the case of the component cable and use its optical port, just a ghetto hack.

Haven't used the 360 in ages still have a spare HD-DVD drive to get rid of. Picked 2 up really cheap with tones of movies last year. About 20 in one shoebox with more duplicates spare.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 10, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> You can use an audio adapter for use with hdmi that goes into the AV port on a 360 but it doesn't let you use the component and hdmi at the same time because its too big to fit while the hdmi is in. So just burst open the case of the component cable and use its optical port, just a ghetto hack.
> 
> Haven't used the 360 in ages still have a spare HD-DVD drive to get rid of. Picked 2 up really cheap with tones of movies last year. About 20 in one shoebox with more duplicates spare.



yeah, I gave my only spare optical adapter to a friend, then needed one for my son   So I did a ghetto mod to an old component cable


----------



## Wile E (Apr 11, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> all they did was flash the ROM..
> 
> http://thetechjournal.com/electronics/gaming-electronics/xbox-360-slim-hacked.xhtml



Which enables the ability to play back ups. Shared back ups = piracy.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 11, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Which enables the ability to play back ups. Shared back ups = piracy.



thank you I was born in 1980 not 2011. your confusing Microsoft with Sony


----------



## Wile E (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not confusing anything. I only stated what was happening.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 11, 2011)

it's all in the face Wile..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfYJsQAhl0


----------



## Wile E (Apr 11, 2011)

Let's recap here. I said the slims have now been cracked, to which it seemed you tried to contradict me on, to which I responded that piracy is indeed enabled, to which you claim I'm confusing MS and Sony, to which I responded that I am not.

So, how is it that I'm the one saying retarded things? Has piracy been enabled on the Slim? If yes, then it has indeed been cracked. They have to crack the drive's built in protections and decipher how the console reads them to enable flashing. Nothing I said is untrue in any way.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 11, 2011)

calm down


----------



## Wile E (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh, don't worry, I'm not wound up, just supremely confused. lol.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 11, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Let's recap here. I said the slims have now been cracked, to which it seemed you tried to contradict me on, to which I responded that piracy is indeed enabled, to which you claim I'm confusing MS and Sony, to which I responded that I am not.
> 
> So, how is it that I'm the one saying retarded things? Has piracy been enabled on the Slim? If yes, then it has indeed been cracked. They have to crack the drive's built in protections and decipher how the console reads them to enable flashing. Nothing I said is untrue in any way.



Yep, the XBOX 360 S has been cracked.  I'm not sure if every model of DVDROM has a fw just yet.  But surely soon enough they will.  I saw one in action last night at my friends house, because I don't have one myself  .

But it does seem kind of pointless at the moment, with the new dashboard update on the way that enables AP25 on ALL games and possible rewrites your DVDROMS fw anyway!   Plus, the new XGD3 (XBOX Game Disc 3) nonsense that's on the horizon .


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 11, 2011)

new SSX trailer

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/...hows-off-tricks-and-amazing-level-design.aspx


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 12, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> new SSX trailer
> 
> http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/...hows-off-tricks-and-amazing-level-design.aspx



Nice!  I used to love the old SSX titles.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 13, 2011)

XBOX Live April schedule

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/04/12/xbox-live-april-schedule-redux-gears-3-beta-deals-on-limbo-sh/


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 15, 2011)

Gears of War 3 Multiplayer Beta quick look 

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-gears-of-war-3-multiplayer-beta/17-4017/


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 19, 2011)

very exciting Mortal Kombat video review over at Giantbomb

http://www.giantbomb.com/mortal-kombat/61-25042/reviews/


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 19, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Gears of War 3 Multiplayer Beta quick look
> 
> http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-gears-of-war-3-multiplayer-beta/17-4017/


I preordered Gears 3 today so Ill be in the beta next week. 


BumbleBee said:


> very exciting Mortal Kombat video review over at Giantbomb
> 
> http://www.giantbomb.com/mortal-kombat/61-25042/reviews/



This game is the greatest MK yet. Ive unlocked 3/4 fatalities with Scorpion already and I must say his are pretty bad ass. For those that may or may not wonder, Ive currently got his MK1 "toasty" fatality working without using his MK1 costume. (you still need the code atm to unlock it) there are some reports floating about online stating that you cant use his toasty fatality without being in the MK1 costume.

Im very excited about this game. 

ALSO, while awaiting the midnight launch at my local Gamestop, I won a PS3 version of the game. (i have an xbox)


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 19, 2011)

I can't play the Gears 3 beta because my arm is broken and I can't give it away either because it requires the Bulletstorm disc


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 19, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I can't play the Gears 3 beta because my arm is broken and I can't give it away either because it requires the Bulletstorm disc



Howd you break your arm? I would have went with a cast that slides off so I could play the beta. 

Luckily my beta doesnt need Bulletstorm.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 19, 2011)

I bought the Bulletstorm Epic Edition. I had a disagreement with my significant other and won


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 19, 2011)

Is bulletstorm worth getting? I like the look of it, humour and action wise?


----------



## MRCL (Apr 19, 2011)

Say, I'm interested in the DJ Hero franchise, but I don't really know for which system I should get it. 360 version is cheaper than the PS3 version, but I can't seem to find any comparisons on the net. And they look both very similar. Anyone can give me some insight?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 20, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Say, I'm interested in the DJ Hero franchise, but I don't really know for which system I should get it. 360 version is cheaper than the PS3 version, but I can't seem to find any comparisons on the net. And they look both very similar. Anyone can give me some insight?



it's cheaper because Blu-ray discs are more expensive than DVD9. XBOX 360 sold more copies of DJ Hero & DJ Hero 2, so it probably has a larger online community.

Final Fantasy XIII is the only multi-platform title I can recall that plays better on the PS3 because the Blu-ray disc is large enough to store the cut scenes in 720p.


----------



## Nikon (Apr 20, 2011)

Sadly, my xbox got an E74 error.  Luckily I have 2 of them but still Xbox's dont seem to last over 1-1 1/2 years without having some problem.  It isn't that bad but still it gets annoying.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 20, 2011)

Nikon said:


> Sadly, my xbox got an E74 error.  Luckily I have 2 of them but still Xbox's dont seem to last over 1-1 1/2 years without having some problem.  It isn't that bad but still it gets annoying.



Microsoft tried to accommodate the people of China by using lead free solder. the road to hell is paved with good intentions


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 26, 2011)

Have you guys seen this?

http://x360key.com/

If this works, the new XGD3 may have been defeated already


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 26, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Have you guys seen this?
> 
> http://x360key.com/
> 
> If this works, the new XGD3 may have been defeated already



Aw damn if thats real im going to get one of those and install all my xbox games onto a usb HDD.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 26, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Aw damn if thats real im going to get one of those and install all my xbox games onto a usb HDD.



Fingers crossed it's legit


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 26, 2011)

Razer Onza controller quick look

http://www.tested.com/quick-look-at-the-razer-onza-game-controller/47-363/


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 26, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Razer Onza controller quick look
> 
> http://www.tested.com/quick-look-at-the-razer-onza-game-controller/47-363/



I have to admit, I do want one


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 26, 2011)

I was interested but not anymore 

i'll stick to my custom controller. black mamba of death fears no wild cat.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 26, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I was interested but not anymore
> 
> i'll stick to my custom controller. black mamba of death fears no wild cat.



Actually, after watching that vid I'm not so sure.  I didn't realise that the D-Pad was 4 independant buttons.  Sounds dodgy to me.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 27, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Have you guys seen this?
> 
> http://x360key.com/
> 
> If this works, the new XGD3 may have been defeated already



lol. Exactly what I said would happen. The newest WiiKey works the same way, and if these are the same devs, you can bet it will work very well.

As far as the Razer Onza: Too expensive for a wired controller.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 27, 2011)

Wile E said:


> lol. Exactly what I said would happen. The newest WiiKey works the same way, and if these are the same devs, you can bet it will work very well.
> 
> As far as the Razer Onza: Too expensive for a wired controller.



Have you heard about banned console being able to go on XBL again!?  Even JTAGged ones   I think M$ is sticking the boot whilst PSN is down


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well i heard about that Hookey,and i heard about them re-banning them again lol.
Also I think i would prefer the Razer Onza D-pad just for fact it would work better for fighting games.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 27, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Have you heard about banned console being able to go on XBL again!?  Even JTAGged ones   I think M$ is sticking the boot whilst PSN is down



You know that whoever hacked PSN (Anon denies involvement) also has credit card numbers, addresses, emails, etc? Im glad im not a PS3 owner.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 27, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well i heard about that Hookey,and i heard about them re-banning them again lol.
> Also I think i would prefer the Razer Onza D-pad just for fact it would work better for fighting games.



That type of D-Pad would be great for Mortal Kombat, but terrible for Street Fighter (Hadoken fireballs etc).



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> You know that whoever hacked PSN (Anon denies involvement) also has credit card numbers, addresses, emails, etc? Im glad im not a PS3 owner.



Yeah, SONY are in the poo!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well thank god i got a new debit card lol.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 30, 2011)

Well i think my Xbox is crapping out. It just froze on me 4 times in a half hour. Its never done that before.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 30, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Well i think my Xbox is crapping out. It just froze on me 4 times in a half hour. Its never done that before.



Seems like your 360 is going give up soon. =/
The 360 is seriously on life support.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Apr 30, 2011)

hey guys is any1 playing @ codmw2? is being two days that the game is not fair at all, hacked matches, unknow errors ... microsoft error finding content ... wth is this?! never seen all this rubbish on an xbox codmw2 multiplayer match, not to talk about ..... no gravity jumps and 1 kill wins the battle with skyrocket points...... ?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 30, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Seems like your 360 is going give up soon. =/
> The 360 is seriously on life support.



Its about 5 years old and is able to suffer from the RRoD.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 1, 2011)

Anyone have the original Gears of War game and feel like getting some achievements? I still need to play through the campaign as Dom and get all the Cog tags. 

Whose interested?


----------



## BumbleBee (May 1, 2011)

CHEEVOS not Achievements


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 1, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> CHEEVOS not Achievements



Whatev.


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> CHEEVOS not Achievements



I don't give in to retarded fads.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 2, 2011)

it's not retarded. it separates meaningless Steam achievements from XBOX achievements. easy to remember and makes me want to eat..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIRsRIfHeWg


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 2, 2011)

With some games not all but some, the achievements allow the game to be played more than just once.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 2, 2011)

right.



> The Gamerscore (G) is an achievements system that measures the number of Achievement points accumulated by a user with a LIVE profile. These Achievement points are awarded for the completion of game-specific challenges, such as beating a level or amassing a specified number of wins against other players in online matches.



for years PC Gamers have been arguing, insulting, fighting over who is the best player in the world or at a specific game.


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> it's not retarded. it separates meaningless Steam achievements from XBOX achievements. easy to remember and makes me want to eat..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIRsRIfHeWg



Completely retarded. Just say the word Steam, or 360 in front of the word achievement instead of being so lazy that you feel the need to butcher a word to distinguish it from another. 

Sorry, but it's a completely childish and stupid fad. It's like people walking around saying LOL instead of actually chuckling.

Short version = saying Cheevos is totally fucking stupid.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 2, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Completely retarded. Just say the word Steam, or 360 in front of the word achievement instead of being so lazy that you feel the need to butcher a word to distinguish it from another.
> 
> Sorry, but it's a completely childish and stupid fad. It's like people walking around saying LOL instead of actually chuckling.
> 
> Short version = saying Cheevos is totally fucking stupid.



I agree and i had a feeling thats what you were getting at instead of it being that achievements being the fad themself.

What pisses me off is when I hear little kids running around saying "Oh em ge (OMG)" instead of saying "oh my god" its quite stupid. Another thing that really pisses me off is that they put "LOL, OMG, and WTF" in the damn dictionary. I mean seriously?


----------



## BumbleBee (May 2, 2011)

CHEEVOS, CHEEVOS, CHEEVOS, CHEEVOS, CHEEVOS <throws her arms up to do the wave>


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 2, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> CHEEVOS, CHEEVOS, CHEEVOS, CHEEVOS, CHEEVOS <throws her arms up to do the wave>



Wait youre a chick too?


----------



## BumbleBee (May 2, 2011)

some days.

it is said Chuck Norris looks under his bed for Cheevos.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 2, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> some days.
> 
> it is said Chuck Norris looks under his bed for *Cheetos*.



Fixed.


----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Wait youre a chick too?



bumblebee has lady parts. true story.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 3, 2011)

Mussels said:


> bumblebee has lady parts. true story.



I was going to say something but it would be way too inappropriate and probably get me banned.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 3, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I was going to say something but it would be way too inappropriate and probably get me banned.



you have some work to do on your lines..


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 4, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> you have some work to do on your lines..



wasnt aware it was a pick up line.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2011)

Jesus, I was being sarcastic..



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Wait youre a chick too?





CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I was going to say something but it would be way too inappropriate and probably get me banned.


----------



## Wile E (May 4, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> CHEEVOS, CHEEVOS, CHEEVOS, CHEEVOS, CHEEVOS <throws her arms up to do the wave>



Actually, it kinda sounds like a racial slur.



BumbleBee said:


> Jesus, I was being sarcastic..



TheJesus isn't here right now.

So we're on to pick up line now? I have one:


I'm really rich and have a large penis.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2011)

wow it must be my lucky day. my ex was 3 inches and liked to hit me.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 4, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Jesus, I was being sarcastic..



Hey dont take anything i said seriously, i was just messing around. 



BumbleBee said:


> wow it must be my lucky day. my ex was 3 inches and liked to hit me.



And thats just awful. Im sorry to hear that. No one should have to go through an abusive relationship.


----------



## Wile E (May 4, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> wow it must be my lucky day. my ex was 3 inches and liked to hit me.



Baby, I would never hit you, unless you asked nicely.

On a serious note, that does indeed suck. Glad he's your Ex.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 4, 2011)

thanks guys.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 6, 2011)

The 360 clubhouse just got really weird


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 6, 2011)




----------



## HookeyStreet (May 6, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> http://i.imgur.com/DgTZn.png



Very good


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 10, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Razer Onza controller quick look
> 
> http://www.tested.com/quick-look-at-the-razer-onza-game-controller/47-363/



Go to www.Bjorn3D.com and read my review on the Onza Tournament Edition. It's a great controller overall. It's biggest flaw is the directional pad due to it having four separate buttons. I played plenty of SFIV and Mortal Kombat and the D-Pad leaves a lot to be desired. Everything else however is fantastic.


----------



## sapetto (May 15, 2011)

Hi guys, i am thinking of getting me an XBOX360 and i found THIS SITE which has very good deal on a Preowned Xbox 360 120GB Elite With Preowned Red Dead Redemption. I am wondering is it a problem buying a preowned console, i mean can i trust this site ? Anyone ordered from it ? Oh and one last thing i am not from UK and i checked the shipping conditions and they ship to Europe but i have bad feeling about the delivery from one country to another.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 18, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Go to www.Bjorn3D.com and read my review on the Onza Tournament Edition. It's a great controller overall. It's biggest flaw is the directional pad due to it having four separate buttons. I played plenty of SFIV and Mortal Kombat and the D-Pad leaves a lot to be desired. Everything else however is fantastic.



I was actually looking at this controller. I like how it has a macro function and the analogues are interesting. IMO there isnt a controller that has a decent d-pad for fighting games, if your into fighters an arcade stick is what you really need.

Dunno if i would want to spend £45 on a controller but it's USB so you can use it on a PC which would be handy for emulation or PC games.
That is a good review of the Onza btw.

EDIT: sapetto "GAME" are a large UK company who sell well games, should be okay to purchase from them. I wouldn't buy a preowned console though as it might break and you have no warranty, if you can stretch to getting a new xbox 360 S (slim) do that instead.


----------



## sapetto (May 18, 2011)

@MilkyWay They do give 1 year warranty and because i wont play much on the console i think i might get this one instead of a brand new to stay on my desk and collect dust


----------



## MilkyWay (May 18, 2011)

sapetto said:


> @MilkyWay They do give 1 year warranty and because i wont play much on the console i think i might get this one instead of a brand new to stay on my desk and collect dust



Well then GAME are a reputable company so it would be okay to buy from them if your going to.

The Elite isnt that bad its based on one of the chipset revisions so it wont have problems.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 24, 2011)

The new update that resets modified DVDROMs back to the stock firmware is live! :shadedshu


----------



## cheesy999 (May 24, 2011)

sapetto said:


> Hi guys, i am thinking of getting me an XBOX360 and i found THIS SITE which has very good deal on a Preowned Xbox 360 120GB Elite With Preowned Red Dead Redemption. I am wondering is it a problem buying a preowned console, i mean can i trust this site ? Anyone ordered from it ? Oh and one last thing i am not from UK and i checked the shipping conditions and they ship to Europe but i have bad feeling about the delivery from one country to another.



game is basicly the largest gaming retailer in the uk as its actually the same company that does gamestation as well, they happen to have so many stores between them its unbelievable, don't go to a 'game' store though as its about £10 more for everything then it is online

for 'has anyone ordered from it' the answer would be yes from about 50% of people in the UK rising to about 90% if you count the stores


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2011)

game exists around here too, they compete with EB.



i saw a woman who'd bought a 360 from them take it in due to RROD, and they wouldnt replace it, she had to get cashback/buy a new one because they no longer had the 60GB model in stock. lame rules.


i'd personally never buy a preowned 360 due to RROD problems, new you get the full warranty on it at least.


----------



## spevit (May 30, 2011)

*Mafia II save problems*

I got mafia II for my xbox 360 only I got problem with that.
I completed the game and normally he saves automatically, but not anymore.
I rob a shob and want so save it in my house, but I can safe and he doesn't save automatically.
If anyone can help me send me a message back A.S.A.P.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 7, 2011)

The xbox keynote.
http://www.joystiq.com/2011/06/06/microsoft-e3-keynote/

Wasnt that bad like some other people said, i liked the new dash and cloud support.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 15, 2011)

oh my god Child of Eden reminds me of that episode of TNG when everyone aboard the Enterprise was brainwashed by the holographic game lol

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-child-of-eden/17-4391/


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 15, 2011)

> 10:58AM Chief escapes his casket and his destroyed vessel, as he heads to some sort of glowing portal. Halo 4, Holiday 2012!
> 
> 10:58AM A heart starts beating -- "Wake up, John. Chief!"
> 
> ...



Yeah okay Microsoft tell us something we didn't know about since Call of Duty 4 MW that Xbox 360 always get the Call of duty DLC 1st.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 16, 2011)

343 Industries might be bundling the original XBOX controller with Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary Edition 









> Duke Nukem returned this week, and is basically obsolete. Now, in honor of the upcoming Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary remake, 343 Industries is considering resurrecting another long-dead Duke: the hulking, maligned original Xbox controller.
> 
> Producer Alison Stroll told Giant Bomb that the studio is talking with expert modders (your Ben Heck types) about producing some working Xbox 360 controllers in original "Duke" controller shells. They won't be mass-produced or anything -- if you want to get your hands almost all the way around one, the controllers are planned to be hooked up to demo units at the Halo Fest being held in Seattle alongside PAX, and then sold at the annual Child's Play auction.
> 
> Source: Giantbomb


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 21, 2011)

Amazon has the XBOX 360 4GB with Kinect, Kinect Adventures and $100 credit for $299.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 22, 2011)

F3AR 3 quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-fear-3/17-4421/


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 23, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> 343 Industries might be bundling the original XBOX controller with Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary Edition
> 
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2011/06/duke615.jpg



I would not use the original xbox controller its too chunky, the controller s was much better nice and slim like it went on a diet. I like the feel of the 360 controller now if they could just sort out the shitty analogues that go off centre after a year or so.

Still its cool they are doing something like that.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 27, 2011)

> Forza 4 now comes in Limited Collector's Edition flavor, or at least it will when the game launches this October. The LCE boasts a 96-page photo book, no less than 4 bonus car packs, vinyl stickers, an exclusive BMW Dashboard theme, and "special recognition in the Forza community."
> 
> As far as the cars go, the "VIP Pack" grants 5 of the world's fastest and least pronounceable cars, including the Lamborghini Gallardo LP570-4 Superleggera and the Bugatti Veyron Super Sport. Your garage will also come stocked with 10 of history's "best classic American muscle cars," although those vehicles have yet to be specifically named. You'll also land the previously announced "Ship Bonus" pack, as well as an unknown number of customized BMW whips that will also be available as day-one DLC.
> 
> ...



pretty cover


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 28, 2011)

The collectors edition looks pretty good so i might actually get that, the last one was okay the flash drive was cool.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 29, 2011)

Ace Combat: Assault Horizon gameplay from tutorial?

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/06/29/test-your-ace-combat-assault-horizon-endurance-with-10-minutes/


----------



## Maban (Jun 29, 2011)

If that's what AC:AH is like, I will not be buying it until it can be had for less than $10. They have turned it into "just another action game." That is not what Ace Combat is supposed to be at all.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 29, 2011)

The new Ace Combat reminds of AfterBurner for some reason. >_> 
Its sad to see some of the games changing to more simpler design or action oriented because people are not interested to learn how it works..... >_>


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 30, 2011)

Whats's everyone playing right now?  I've been dabbling in F.3.A.R and UFC Personal Trainer lol


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 3, 2011)

Galaga Legions DX quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-galaga-legions-dx/17-4464/


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 11, 2011)

Ms. Splosion Man quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-ms-splosion-man/17-4509/

easy buy..


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 16, 2011)

My mate got a faulty 360, the problem is there is sound but no video. Tried the reset button combo and tried my cables and his. Im right in thinking this is a gpu error? Last resort for that would be xclamp mod and heat gun. No biggie as its already broken but if there is another thing we can try id like to know before we break out the heat gun.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> My mate got a faulty 360, the problem is there is sound but no video. Tried the reset button combo and tried my cables and his. Im right in thinking this is a gpu error? Last resort for that would be xclamp mod and heat gun. No biggie as its already broken* but if there is another thing we can try id like to know before we break out the heat gun.*



A different cable?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 17, 2011)

Wile E said:


> A different cable?





MilkyWay said:


> Tried the reset button combo and tried my cables and his.



As you can see i already tried that. My cables work perfect and its not the TV either as we tried various tvs. I imagine the guy who had it before checked all that too.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> As you can see i already tried that. My cables work perfect and its not the TV either as we tried various tvs. I imagine the guy who had it before checked all that too.



Sorry I wasn't clear, I meant more along the lines of a different type, not a different of the same cable. So if you were using HDMI, try a Component (or vice-versa).


----------



## MRCL (Jul 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2011/06/fm4-lce-art1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> pretty cover



Neat, another game on my preorder list! And a hundred bucks for the limited edition hmm sold! Fall 2011 is getting more and more interesting.


----------



## Eva01Master (Jul 17, 2011)

MRCL +1 to that, I want that edition of Forza 4 and also the Fanatec steering wheel which will be released for that game.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 17, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear, I meant more along the lines of a different type, not a different of the same cable. So if you were using HDMI, try a Component (or vice-versa).



Its cool, well im sure its a premium without hdmi. Yeah i dont remember seeing a hdmi port. Either way i think the gpu isnt seated correctly or is just broke. The sound would still work even if the gpu wasn't displaying video.

He got it for free so if its still broke by the end its okay.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 17, 2011)

Eva01Master said:


> MRCL +1 to that, I want that edition of Forza 4 and also the Fanatec steering wheel which will be released for that game.



I'm interested to see how the Kinect support works for this. If its mindboggingly good, I may shell out some cash and get Kinect. I mean I already bought a 360 solely for Forza, so...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 17, 2011)

http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/Forza4_Wheels/

The wheel looks awesome, looking forward to Forza 4! I may be able to test the kinect stuff at my brothers who got a kinect bundled with his 360S model (his old one died last Christmas).

Also eager to try the Halo remake and im waiting for The Metal Gear Solid Collection as that includes the best MGS game (personally speaking) Peace Walker (psp). At least i will be able to play peace walker with decent controls.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/Forza4_Wheels/
> 
> The wheel looks awesome, looking forward to Forza 4! I may be able to test the kinect stuff at my brothers who got a kinect bundled with his 360S model (his old one died last Christmas).
> 
> Also eager to try the Halo remake and im waiting for The Metal Gear Solid Collection as that includes the best MGS game (personally speaking) Peace Walker (psp). At least i will be able to play peace walker with decent controls.



Forza 4 is worth getting for the Top Gear Test Track alone.
As for the racing wheel I bet it will cost a fortune. And if I ever get a (decent) wheel setup, it has to have a clutch pedal and a realistic stick, not those up and down motion ones. Eh I guess I'd have to build my own racing seat. Until that, controller for me. I actually suck at driving with a wheel in video games. Which is kind of strange since in real life I'm a godlike driver.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 17, 2011)

MRCL said:


> I'm interested to see how the Kinect support works for this. If its mindboggingly good, I may shell out some cash and get Kinect. I mean I already bought a 360 solely for Forza, so...



http://www.tested.com/e3-2011-hands-on-with-forza-motorsport-4-for-kinect/47-418/


----------



## MRCL (Jul 17, 2011)

Not entirely what I expected, but interesting nonetheless. I was never a good cockpit view driver, maybe this'll change it.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 18, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Its cool, well im sure its a premium without hdmi. Yeah i dont remember seeing a hdmi port. Either way i think the gpu isnt seated correctly or is just broke. The sound would still work even if the gpu wasn't displaying video.
> 
> He got it for free so if its still broke by the end its okay.



Well, that's poop.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 18, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Well, that's poop.



I will try the heat gun see if that works, might only temporarily fix it though. Ive done some searching and usually this is a gpu problem.

The problem was sound but no video.


----------



## jellyrole (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone else running iXtreme firmware on their drives?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 18, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> Anyone else running iXtreme firmware on their drives?



wrong forum.............


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 18, 2011)

I got a 4gb Xbox... And halo reach... Oh, how I missed playing Xbox..


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 18, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I got a 4gb Xbox... And halo reach... Oh, how I missed playing Xbox..



I havnt played my xbox in a while actually, recently ive been playing old HD DVDs like Planet Earth! Still its nice to pick up a controller now and again, makes a change from playing at a desk. Love me some couch co op!

Seems like a good 2 years head for the Xbox 360 as far as games go, seems like i will be getting some use out of this dust magnet after all.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 18, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I havnt played my xbox in a while actually, recently ive been playing old HD DVDs like Planet Earth! *Still its nice to pick up a controller now and again, makes a change from playing at a desk. Love me some couch co op!*
> 
> Seems like a good 2 years head for the Xbox 360 as far as games go, seems like i will be getting some use out of this dust magnet after all.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 18, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> Anyone else running iXtreme firmware on their drives?



Maybe.....why do you ask?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://i51.tinypic.com/33nxgdl.jpg
> http://i53.tinypic.com/2afx3pk.jpg



I spy with my little eye some B&W 600 series speakers.

Are those yours? And if they are, did you happen to get a chance to compare them to the Paradigm Monitor Series (looking at the 11's for mains). I'm also considering the Polk RTi A9's for when it's time to get a little more serious and go upper mid-fi. (Right now I have Polk TSi series all the way around. 300's front, CS10 center, and 200's rear)


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 20, 2011)

B&W HTM61 (C), 683 (L/R) and 684 (RL/RR), SVS SB12 (SUB). not mine but I do own that exact couch lol I thought the thread could use some levity is all.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2011)

Ahhh, you had my hopes up. I was gonna ask you to marry me again. lol.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 20, 2011)

aww  I am looking at the Axiom M22. my home theater build starts next month.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2011)

Ahhh, you have to go bookshelf. Check out NHT and Paradigm as well. They make very good bookshelfs.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 20, 2011)

I have the Paradigm Cinema series in my bedroom and I want to upgrade to Atoms or Mini Monitors but I kinda want to try something new at the same time.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, forgot about KEF.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 20, 2011)

Those are nice bookshelf speakers you posted. If i had the money i would get an Onkyo cinema set something around £300. Onkyo receiver and satellite speakers are fucking boss.

Might as well buy one of those cheap xclamp kits you get on ebay when i tear my mates 360 apart. Saves buying individual washers and other stuff.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Those are nice bookshelf speakers you posted. If i had the money i would get an Onkyo cinema set something around £300. Onkyo receiver and satellite speakers are fucking boss.
> 
> Might as well buy one of those cheap xclamp kits you get on ebay when i tear my mates 360 apart. Saves buying individual washers and other stuff.



Actually, Onkyo speakers are kinda crappy. lol. But, they are better than any Logitech offering.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 20, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Actually, Onkyo speakers are kinda crappy. lol. But, they are better than any Logitech offering.



SRS? LOL where i live they are considered high end. Guess everyone i ever discussed it with must be an idiot then. I know its not really on topic but what would be a better alternative for talkings sake. I was told they made some of the best all in one cinema kits without buying individual speakers.

The logitech x540s arnt great but i only paid £40 so they bloody well are for that price! If i went stereo 2.0 id get better speakers for the price though.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> SRS? LOL where i live they are considered high end. Guess everyone i ever discussed it with must be an idiot then. I know its not really on topic but what would be a better alternative for talkings sake. I was told they made some of the best all in one cinema kits without buying individual speakers.
> 
> The logitech x540s arnt great but i only paid £40 so they bloody well are for that price! If i went stereo 2.0 id get better speakers for the price though.



Onkyo is the best for entry level all-in-one home theaters in a box, but their speakers aren't considered good. They are just average at best. They are better than what you get from Samsung, LG, etc., etc. HTIB kits, but that doesn't say much. 

Now, if you are looking at Onkyo's upper level HTIB kits ($1000 and up), you can do much better buying separate pieces.

Keep in mind that Onkyo isn't really a speaker maker, they are primarily a receiver/amp maker.

Granted, you won't find anything better for the 300 you are referring to, especially for an entire setup, but a _decent_ *pair* of speakers alone will cost that much.

Short version = by all means, get the £300 HTIB setup. Better than anything else in that price range, and upgradeable as you go. Those speakers just aren't considered good by audiophiles. That stage will come later for you. lol.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 20, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Forza 4 is worth getting for the Top Gear Test Track alone.
> As for the racing wheel I bet it will cost a fortune. And if I ever get a (decent) wheel setup, it has to have a clutch pedal and a realistic stick, not those up and down motion ones. Eh I guess I'd have to build my own racing seat. Until that, controller for me. I actually suck at driving with a wheel in video games. Which is kind of strange since in real life I'm a godlike driver.



The top gear test track is on Gran Tourismo 5 already.
As for racing wheel i think Logitech might make a racing wheel for Forza 4 aswell,they did make one specifically for PS3 with the Driving Force GT.

I have set of the Z-4 Logitech and their excellent.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 20, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Onkyo is the best for entry level all-in-one home theaters in a box, but their speakers aren't considered good. They are just average at best. They are better than what you get from Samsung, LG, etc., etc. HTIB kits, but that doesn't say much.
> 
> Now, if you are looking at Onkyo's upper level HTIB kits ($1000 and up), you can do much better buying separate pieces.
> 
> ...



LOL Im no audiophile couldn't afford to be, i like good sound but on a budget. Well i guess it is a good cinema kit for the price then which is exactly what i was being told. Obviously im not talking about into the thousands of pounds that is high end.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 21, 2011)

[yt]5i_UQ04Iylk&feature=player_embedded[/yt]


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 21, 2011)

Microsoft Star Wars Kinect XBOX 360 bundle






http://kotaku.com/5823488/exclusive-inside-microsofts-fanboy-fantasy-the-star-wars-xbox-360

very cool


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2011)

I was looking at that a bit ago on Amazon... 

It is pretty nice.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 22, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Microsoft Star Wars Kinect XBOX 360 bundle
> 
> http://fastcache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/4/2011/07/xlarge_starwarsxbox_25.jpg
> 
> ...



Holy shit!!  I want!!!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 22, 2011)

Freddy Krueger DLC for Mortal Kombat...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 22, 2011)

I just want that R2D2 console. They can keep the stupid Kinect crap.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 22, 2011)

I want the 320GB hard drive.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh yeah. I forgot you can't use just any drive in 360's. Luckily, I don't store much on mine anyway.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 22, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Freddy Krueger DLC for Mortal Kombat...



Awesome idea!!!

PS: is this the only game you have ever been able to play as a pedo in?


----------



## Eva01Master (Jul 22, 2011)

R2D2 Xbox360 = Nice. COG Omen Xbox360 = Pwnage XD, I'll rather buy the GOW3 special edition Xbox360 than this Star Wars special edition.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2011)

if online play would finally become free after MS talking about it for so long I would play my 360 more but


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> if online play would finally become free after MS talking about it for so long I would play my 360 more but



I pay roughly £30-£32 for 12 months worth of XBL.  I don't think that's too bad.  I'm glad it isn't free, but crap like PSN


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 22, 2011)

Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary Edition Comic-Con demo

[yt]l2ViiG7Y0-4[/yt]


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 22, 2011)

I still have original style 360, first one got the E75 error, had the current one since December 2009. Still 20GB HDD, hardly ever use XBOX Live, not a fan of HALO, never played Gears of War and don't intend to.

Current games: Banjo Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts; Beautiful Katamari; BioShock 2 (will be buying for PC though); some others.

Gamertag: Drag00n2019


----------



## Wile E (Jul 23, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> I pay roughly £30-£32 for 12 months worth of XBL.  *I don't think that's too bad.*  I'm glad it isn't free, but crap like PSN



If it's not free, it's too expensive.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 23, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> I pay roughly £30-£32 for 12 months worth of XBL.  I don't think that's too bad.  I'm glad it isn't free, but crap like PSN



Sooo.... XBL is better because you have to give Microsoft money but PSN is crap because they are free and got hacked, yes that makes alot of senseshadedshu


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 23, 2011)

XBL has a couple features I wish PSN had but what really bothers me is how slow Sony servers are but it's free so what can you do? other than hack them and show no mercy lol


----------



## twilyth (Jul 23, 2011)

I got a 360 when the egg had their promotion.  God knows why.  But it turns out that the Ceton Infinitv 4 card I got to replace my DVR can use the 360 to stream encrypted programming to other computers on the network.  I think it might almost be like the streaming feature Directv offers with their DVR's.  Have to look into though since I have no idea how that's going to work.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 23, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Sooo.... XBL is better because you have to give Microsoft money but PSN is crap because they are free and got hacked, yes that makes alot of senseshadedshu



You kind of answered your own question.  MS have to keep the servers ticking over nicely because you are required to pay XBL usage.  Whereas PSN is free, has less features than XBL and has recently been hacked to shit.  Plus, far more cheaters ruin online gaming on the PS3 than they do on the 360.

Most of the time, the XBL fee is just used as a way to moan about MS and/or the 360.

I would love XBL to be FREE or maybe just cheaper.  But if it would mean the service would suffer I would rather continue to pay.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 23, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> You kind of answered your own question.  MS have to keep the servers ticking over nicely because you are required to pay XBL usage.  Whereas PSN is free, has less features than XBL and has recently been hacked to shit.  Plus, far more cheaters ruin online gaming on the PS3 than they do on the 360.
> 
> Most of the time, the XBL fee is just used as a way to moan about MS and/or the 360.
> 
> I would love XBL to be FREE or maybe just cheaper.  But if it would mean the service would suffer I would rather continue to pay.



Paying doesn't give you better service. I think PC gaming proves that quite nicely. MS just conditioned you guys into thinking that way, so they can rake you over the coals. The service would be the same whether you paid for it or not. The fact that you (and millions of others) are willing to pay for something that should be free is the entire reason the entire industry is moving to this pay as you go scheme with online play, DLCs and other shit.

Short version= Live Gold users and console gamers that fall for these schemes are ruining the gaming industry but telling publishers it's ok to rip us off.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 23, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Paying doesn't give you better service. I think PC gaming proves that quite nicely. MS just conditioned you guys into thinking that way, so they can rake you over the coals. The service would be the same whether you paid for it or not. The fact that you (and millions of others) are willing to pay for something that should be free is the entire reason the entire industry is moving to this pay as you go scheme with online play, DLCs and other shit.
> 
> Short version= Live Gold users and console gamers that fall for these schemes are ruining the gaming industry but telling publishers it's ok to rip us off.



Well, no, not really.  These new codes to activate online play are used to get back some money from those that pirate or buy pre-owned titles (but mainly it's aimed at the pre-owned industry.)

The fact that 360 gamers begrudgingly pay for XBL has nothing to do with the gaming industry charging a fee for DLC or the new pay-to-play (MP) codes.

Game publishers have been charging for PC addons for years.  The PC gamer may get the Call Of Duty map packs for free, but not everything.  I don't even think Half-Life Episode 1 or 2 were free for the PC gamer at first (but I could be wrong?)


----------



## Wile E (Jul 24, 2011)

No, I'm not wrong. These practices didn't start in force until 360 realy started pushing them. Prior to 360, most minor DLC like map packs, were free, with the occasional dev charging for more involved DLCs, and then most eventually became free after a while. MS advertized these minor DLCs in such a way to make them sound like a spectacular deal, and people fell for it. 

The same thing happened with paying to play online. Prior to 360, the only people that paid to play online were some MMOers. Now Activision and others are trying to move to the same business model across all platforms.

All because people fell for the tricks, and decided that it was OK to pay in the first place. If nobody would've bought Gold, it would have become free, just like it did on Windows Live. Same goes for the map packs. If people would've refused to pay for them on 360, they would've been made free.

Sorry, but the pay to play model was first really pushed by MS on 360, and it is currently ruining the entire gaming industry with this new found revenue source. It wouldn't be so bad if these were real value added items, but they aren't, they are just new charges on the same shit we've been getting for free for decades.

As for Half Life, Episode 1 and 2 are not DLCs. They are standalone games. They were shorter, so they sold for less per game. Seems fair to me. Less content, less price. That's a fair business model. Not this shit where I pay $15 for a map pack the day the $60 game (with less content than it's predecessors) came out.

Short version = like it or not, the 360's business model is having a detrimental effect on the consumers of the gaming industry, period. We now pay more for less.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 24, 2011)

XBLA sales







Microsoft leads all hardware and software sales. 1.7 million consoles sold last quarter compared to 1.5 million the previous year. revenue up 29%.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 24, 2011)

New games that i picked up recently and playing them right now are: Alice Madness Returns, Lego Harry Potter (dont ask xD), Castlevania, Armored Core Games, Ninety Nine Nights, Saboteur, Bourne Conspiracy....... 

Some of these games are awesome. Some not so much.... >_<


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 24, 2011)

SYSTEM :

 Jasper Elite.

PERIPHERALS/ACCESSORIES:
1x black controller with red joysticks and D-pad, and white triggers.

LIVE GAMER TAG:

 Kevin7510

GAMES OWNED:

 Too many :3

CURRENTLY PLAYING:

 GTA IV, Assassins creed 1

CURRENT FAVOURITE GAME(s):

 GTA IV, fallout 3

MOST ANTICIPATED GAME(S)

 Gta 5? Elder scrolls 5.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 26, 2011)

I just sold my XBOX 360 and I'll rebuying it as the XBOX 360 250GB Slim model. Next year.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 27, 2011)

Fallout: New Vegas Old World Blues quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-fallout-new-vegas-old-world-blues/17-4601/


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 27, 2011)

Just got "Catherine"...god this game is weird as hell but interesting as well. Twisted to the core though xD


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> Just got "Catherine"...god this game is weird as hell but interesting as well. Twisted to the core though xD



I was thinking about that game. might need to dl the demo tonight. I did grab Fable 3 and enjoying that game.


----------



## Eva01Master (Jul 27, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> Just got "Catherine"...god this game is weird as hell but interesting as well. Twisted to the core though xD



Lucky you, I've been interested in buying that game since I first knew about it, also the reviewers appreciated it very much, it's in my short list besides SSFIVAE, UMVsC3 and SFXT.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 27, 2011)

Not really into fighters but i might pick up SSFIV Arcade and Ultimate MVC3. I have SSFIV on 3DS but would be nice to get some 2 player local on the go with a friend or 2.

Im just waiting for Halo and Forza really.

Microsoft are rip offs with thier pricing schemes i think we can all agree on that!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 27, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I was thinking about that game. might need to dl the demo tonight. I did grab Fable 3 and enjoying that game.



The game is really unique on its own. It is really hard to describe. Basically its like a Sim/Puzzle/Adventure/RPG-ish bundled together. If you played Persona series then you will be probably familiar with some of the mechanics. 



Eva01Master said:


> Lucky you, I've been interested in buying that game since I first knew about it, also the reviewers appreciated it very much, it's in my short list besides SSFIVAE, UMVsC3 and SFXT.



The game certainly holds on its own to be honest. I have not finished it yet but knowing the game has 8 endings i know i will get a lot of re-play value out of it. Certainly dont regret the $60 i spent on it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm currently on holiday from work (5 weeks left) and need something good to play.  I've been playing a few old titles again (CoD 4, 6 & 7) but now I;m not sure what to play.  Any suggestions?  I was thinking about maybe Mass Effect 1 & 2 because I haven't played them yet


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 29, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Not really into fighters but i might pick up SSFIV Arcade and Ultimate MVC3. I have SSFIV on 3DS but would be nice to get some 2 player local on the go with a friend or 2.
> 
> Im just waiting for Halo and Forza really.
> 
> Microsoft are rip offs with thier pricing schemes i think we can all agree on that!



have you played Mortal Kombat? it's really good.


----------



## Platibus (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi guys. I just finished RDR and now I'd like to know of other games with good single player. Suggest me console exclusives games please, unless the game's so good I have to play it right now. I'm looking for a game with an "evil" feeling around it, like the first Silent Hills. OK Thanks for your time lml.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 30, 2011)

Platibus said:


> Hi guys. I just finished RDR and now I'd like to know of other games with good single player. Suggest me console exclusives games please, unless the game's so good I have to play it right now. I'm looking for a game with an "evil" feeling around it, like the first Silent Hills. OK Thanks for your time lml.



Have you played through the Undead Nightmare add on to RDR?  What about Shadows Of The Damned?  Great game, quite short, no MP.....so rent it if you can't pick it up cheap.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 30, 2011)

Try Darksiders or maybe Mortal Kombat, Mass Effect you have to play. Alan Wake is one to try if you havnt.

Dunno maybe Dirt 3 or Red Faction or something?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 30, 2011)

Go Fable 3 and just be a demon at it.. Kill everyone, belch in their faces... Don't save a single person, and marry only guys... That'll Make it to where your evil threw out the game..


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 30, 2011)

Platibus said:


> Hi guys. I just finished RDR and now I'd like to know of other games with good single player. Suggest me console exclusives games please, unless the game's so good I have to play it right now. I'm looking for a game with an "evil" feeling around it, like the first Silent Hills. OK Thanks for your time lml.



Dante's Inferno, Condemned 2: Bloodshot, Resident Evil 5, Dead Space, Dead Space 2, Silent Hill: Homecoming.

Resident Evil 6, Silent Hill: Downpour, Resident Evil and Silent Hill HD re-releases are in development.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 30, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Dante's Inferno, Condemned 2: Bloodshot, Resident Evil 5, Dead Space, Dead Space 2, Silent Hill: Homecoming.
> 
> *Resident Evil 6, Silent Hill: Downpour, Resident Evil and Silent Hill HD re-releases are in development.*



Yeah, saw this earlier :







I hope Capcom take the franchise back to its survival horror roots.

I would love to play through the original Resi titles with an HD makeover


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 2, 2011)

Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-insanely-twisted-shadow-planet/17-4617/

looks great


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 2, 2011)

EVO Mortal Kombat Finals


----------



## thesilentone (Aug 4, 2011)

hi all im back on now been a long time i have a lot of knowledge of 360's inside and out so any problems anyone is having problems with feel free to message me or post something in here and i will do my best to help


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 4, 2011)

thesilentone said:


> hi all im back on now been a long time i have a lot of knowledge of 360's inside and out so any problems anyone is having problems with feel free to message me or post something in here and i will do my best to help



Any idea why a 360 would output sound but no video? Obviously i tried a few different cables and tvs. Its a non HDMI model.

I assumed it was a gpu issue.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 4, 2011)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, saw this earlier :
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=32876&d=1311847207
> 
> ...



Gamecube remakes, they cant do HD remakes of the originals because its all pre rendered images for graphics. Thats why they are remaking veronica and 4 as they are fully 3d. I liked the action style of 4 a lot though.


----------



## thesilentone (Aug 5, 2011)

Any idea why a 360 would output sound but no video? Obviously i tried a few different cables and tvs. Its a non HDMI model

well the fix comes under the same as a gpu error but sometimes its the hana chip or ana chip depending on the age of the console if you dont have a reflow staion then use a heat gun but remember its only a remp fix and can cause more probs then it solves i would personally not bother with a heat gun and send it off to a company that professionally repairs them i know a few that give you six months warranty on all repairs and it only costs 35 quid for the repair


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 6, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Any idea why a 360 would output sound but no video? Obviously i tried a few different cables and tvs. Its a non HDMI model.
> 
> I assumed it was a gpu issue.



If it's an HDMI model, the HANA chip has fried for sure   Did you get bad pixelation problems before the video went completely?




thesilentone said:


> Any idea why a 360 would output sound but no video? Obviously i tried a few different cables and tvs. Its a non HDMI model
> 
> well the fix comes under the same as a gpu error but sometimes its the hana chip or ana chip depending on the age of the console if you dont have a reflow staion then use a heat gun but remember its only a remp fix and can cause more probs then it solves i would personally not bother with a heat gun and send it off to a company that professionally repairs them i know a few that give you six months warranty on all repairs and it only costs 35 quid for the repair



Agreed.  When the ANA/HANA chip dies, it's generally GAME OVER.  It isn't worth repairing the console because it will only die again at a later date.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 10, 2011)

Renegade Ops quick look 

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-renegade-ops/17-4672/

looks great


----------



## Platibus (Aug 10, 2011)

I happened to see someone play Borderlands and I really liked it. To me, it felt like Half-Life meets Castlevania. Pure win. Anywya, I wanted to know if it's good on 360 compraed to PC. I'm talking about gameplay, frame-rate, bugs, you know it, not about graphics.  Thanks for answering.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 10, 2011)

Platibus said:


> I happened to see someone play Borderlands and I really liked it. To me, it felt like Half-Life meets Castlevania. Pure win. Anywya, I wanted to know if it's good on 360 compraed to PC. I'm talking about gameplay, frame-rate, bugs, you know it, not about graphics.  Thanks for answering.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 11, 2011)

Saint's Row: The Third gameplay trailer


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 15, 2011)

All XBOX 360 Slim models moving to matte finish

http://majornelson.com/2011/08/12/the-official-word-on-the-glossy-xbox-360/


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 14, 2011)

Microsoft are trying my patience, my gold account ran out this month so when i went to download the PES and FIFA demos i was greated with a buy gold screen so must mean these are gold exclusive demos NO PROBLEM i say to myself as i have a free 2 day gold trial card handy but that wont let me download the demos either but YES i can play online with the trials.

So when did Microsoft change the gold trials? Why are demos exclusive in the first place?

If Forza and GOW3 where not coming out alongside MGS Collection id have ZERO reason to touch the thing.

One option is my cousins share an xbox 360 and have one online account so maybe if i open up a new account for one of them i can get the month free and get the demo? LOT of hassle for nothing i think.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 14, 2011)

people living in Europe would climb Mount Everest for FIFA.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 14, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> people living in Europe would climb Mount Everest for FIFA.



Id just say Football games in general, i mean PES is quite big in mainland Europe too well that's what i play anyway.

My problem was demos in general those 2 where just good examples. Seems like Microsoft changed the features of a gold trial.


----------



## arnoo1 (Sep 14, 2011)

i have a xbox360 elite 120gb but i barly play on it, pc gaming ftw


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 15, 2011)

Gears of War 3 quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-gears-of-war-3/17-4878/

Gamespot video review

[yt]I-dd47lVF90[/yt]

other reviews


Joystiq - 100/100
Giantbomb - 100/100
Gameinformer - 95/100
Gamespot - 95/100
Gametrailers - 94/100
1UP - 91/100
IGN - 90/100


----------



## Eva01Master (Sep 15, 2011)

I've already read a bunch of reviews of Gears 3, is simply brilliant, can't wait to buy it


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 16, 2011)

Radiant Silvergun quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-radiant-silvergun/17-4879/


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 17, 2011)

They Sayin this is the finale of the Series, so obviously there wont be anymore, ohwell, how about focusing on UT2012 Epic Games/Digital Extremes



BumbleBee said:


> Gears of War 3 quick look
> 
> http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-gears-of-war-3/17-4878/
> 
> ...


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 17, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> They Sayin this is the finale of the Series, so obviously there wont be anymore, ohwell, how about focusing on UT2012 Epic Games/Digital Extremes



I'm not sure if CliffyB even likes PC Gaming. some of his interviews and tweets...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm not sure if CliffyB even likes PC Gaming. some of his interviews and tweets...



Yet he used to, I mean PC tech is pushing further n HD gaming has been around since before the XB n PS3 came about.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 17, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yet he used to, I mean PC tech is pushing further n HD gaming has been around since before the XB n PS3 came about.



that was a long time ago.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 17, 2011)

well he is certainly missing out on it cuz to me UT was the epitome of Death Sport


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2011)

People like to do "simple" things.. and making on the PC isn't as simple as the console.. IMPO..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 17, 2011)

I like simplicity too but Coding games on computer is not any different than on Console, infact you can add way more code to a PC game and make it even better than console.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> I like simplicity too but Coding games on computer is not any different than on Console, infact you can add way more code to a PC game and make it even better than console.



True, but when you see that you have a "bigger" following threw console.. It makes it to where PC isn't worth it anymore..


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 17, 2011)

building a desktop is niche so ultimately it doesn't matter what either of us think.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> building a desktop is niche so ultimately it doesn't matter what either of us think.



Very true


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 17, 2011)

Man i wish this was in stock, i bet they only had 2 of them in stock at that price and just did that to get traffic to the site.

http://www.zavvi.com/games/games-ac...sed-real-arcade-pro-stick-vx-sa/10487368.html

Uses Sanwa parts (however its spelt).


----------



## MRCL (Sep 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> people living in Europe would climb Mount Everest for FIFA.



Which is silly since apart from updated rosters, not much changes every year. And the best FIFA game is FIFA99 with German announcers. Its actually _fun_.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 17, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Which is silly since apart from updated rosters, not much changes every year. And the best FIFA game is FIFA99 with German announcers. Its actually _fun_.



Road to World Cup 98 was my personal favourite FIFA.


----------



## MRCL (Sep 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Road to World Cup 98 was my personal favourite FIFA.



If we're talkin favorite soccer games, then its Nintendo World Cup 98 for the Gameboy


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 18, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> i have a xbox360 elite 120gb but i barly play on it, pc gaming ftw



Cool story bro!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 18, 2011)

Man, really thinking of buying Gears 3....


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 18, 2011)

XBOX TV launching this Christmas









> Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer demoed Xbox TV functionality, confirming plans to launch the service this Christmas. Details on pricing and content partners were scant, but Ballmer promised that Microsoft is working with "dozens or hundreds of additional video content suppliers."
> 
> According to Ballmer, Xbox TV will work in much the same way that the Sky TV media service works for Xbox 360 in the United Kingdom, Canal Plus in France, and FoxTel in Australia. It will give folks access to "news, sport and your favorite channels."
> 
> ...



source: shacknews



Cold Storm said:


> Man, really thinking of buying Gears 3....



the price probably won't drop for a long time.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 19, 2011)

Xbox TV yawn, its probably going to be full of restrictions.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 19, 2011)

IGN video review 










and of course Mark's video review


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 19, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> XBOX TV launching this Christmas
> 
> http://cf.shacknews.com/images/20110916/xboxlivetv_19390.nphd.jpg
> 
> ...



That looks cool. Your probably right on the price... amazon has it for $.99 shipping recorder same day... I'm debating... dead island is so fun....


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2011)

That's great.. I think I'll be waiting for it a few months.. to caught up in Dead Island to even want to play..


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 20, 2011)

Bleh ive found it hard to find a reason to pick up my xbox controller lately, not counting the wired one on my pc, if madden and ncaa were on pc I wouldnt even own an xbox.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 20, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Bleh ive found it hard to find a reason to pick up my xbox controller lately, not counting the wired one on my pc, if madden and ncaa were on pc I wouldnt even own an xbox.



if u could find emulation layer that allows use of the disks then you wouldnt need a XB360 or PS3 or any console for that matter


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 20, 2011)

emulators are janky.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 20, 2011)

ya the ones that come on consoles are.


----------



## stephen0205 (Sep 20, 2011)

Im a new member here but id like to join the 360 owner club 

SYTEM:
Xbox 360 premium

Gamer Tag:
R3aper0205

Games Owned:
GoW
CoD4
COAMW2
Halo 1,2,3
Halo odst

Currently Playing:
dues ex

Current Favorite:
gta 4
space marine

Most Anticipated:
Archam city

Peripherals/Accessories: 
halo wireless odst controller
Wiereless headset


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 21, 2011)

Resident Evil 4 HD is out? I think so i seen it on my dash on the 360. Might get some points and play it for the old times!


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 22, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Resident Evil 4 HD is out? I think so i seen it on my dash on the 360. Might get some points and play it for the old times!



yes

Resident Evil 4 HD quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-resident-evil-4/17-4926/

Forza 4 demo coming Oct 3rd.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 23, 2011)

GBTNT Gears of War 3

http://www.justin.tv/giantbomb/b/295731288


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 24, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> GBTNT Gears of War 3
> 
> http://www.justin.tv/giantbomb/b/295731288



I picked this up yesterday.  Looking forward to playing it later today


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 24, 2011)

Damn wish i could pick up cheap points to get Resident Evil 4 HD, had a gamestation code but its expired.
uhhhhhhhhhhh Forza cant wait!


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 24, 2011)

Resident Evil: Code Veronica X HD is coming Sep 27th.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 24, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Resident Evil: Code Veronica X HD is coming Sep 27th.



Thats was on Dreamcast, it was fully 3D but it used the old fixed camera angle i just cant get to grips with.


----------



## MRCL (Oct 1, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Forza 4 demo coming Oct 3rd.
> 
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2011/09/forzademodate530px.jpg



Forza 4 Limited Edition is in my mailbox a week later 

Picked up Deathsmiles yesterday, if you're into Shoot 'em ups, and might want to practice dodging 450 million bullets per square feet for DoDonPachi Resurrection, get it. It looks just like on an arcade machine, has cool music and the controls are splendid. But if you can't stand Japanese gothic lolita anime style, um then its not for you lol.

...is it even available in the US? It should be.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 2, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Forza 4 Limited Edition is in my mailbox a week later
> 
> Picked up Deathsmiles yesterday, if you're into Shoot 'em ups, and might want to practice dodging 450 million bullets per square feet for DoDonPachi Resurrection, get it. It looks just like on an arcade machine, has cool music and the controls are splendid. But if you can't stand Japanese gothic lolita anime style, um then its not for you lol.
> 
> ...is it even available in the US? It should be.



I believe it is. I do like shmup.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 3, 2011)

[yt]6SW4hU3z-QU[/yt]

new dash


----------



## Eva01Master (Oct 3, 2011)

When will it be launched?


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 4, 2011)

hahaha!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Xbox-Live...s_VideoGameAccessories_JN&hash=item4cfa8f6262


----------



## Eva01Master (Oct 5, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> hahaha!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Xbox-Live...s_VideoGameAccessories_JN&hash=item4cfa8f6262



A ha ha ha ha ha. WTF?!!! Would anybody buy that?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 7, 2011)

Forza 4 quick look

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-forza-4/17-5014/


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 9, 2011)

Forza 4 video reviews

IGN










Gamespot


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 9, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153278

ah thanks for copying my post


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 9, 2011)

oh i'm sorry I didn't see it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> oh i'm sorry I didn't see it.



Its cool i didnt see you posted the giantbomb video either. Doesn't matter looks like no one was really interested in the video which is a shame because its a very good game.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 16, 2011)

Just got into the Dashboard update, have to wait one or 2 days for them to send the update. Had to enter a redemption code to register my console. Not supposed to talk about it lol, its one of the terms of being a beta tester for the new dash.

EDIT: New dash looks nice, layout is better. I dont know if its my 360 but after the beta update it hangs sometimes when your at the dashboard and you have to wait a min for it to do whatever its doing.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 10, 2011)

Bumping the thread, now the dash update is public what do other people think? I dont know if anyone is interested in this thread but i'll put it out there anyway.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 11, 2011)

I haven't switched on my 360 since the update. I'm too occupied with Saints Row 3 on PS3 right now. I still need to finish Forza 4, and play DoDonPachi.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 11, 2011)

I need to get Forza 4, i played Forza 3 for a long time till i "burnt out" and never touched it again.

I dont play 360 much, only for PES 2012 really at the moment. Mostly i will get the PC version of a game, going to get Saints Row on PC too at some point.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 11, 2011)

Get to dust the 360 off.. Kinect coming for Christmas... Now, just need a bigger hdd...


----------



## MRCL (Dec 11, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I need to get Forza 4, i played Forza 3 for a long time till i "burnt out" and never touched it again.
> 
> I dont play 360 much, only for PES 2012 really at the moment. Mostly i will get the PC version of a game, going to get Saints Row on PC too at some point.



Forza 4 is great, looks ungodly beatuful, and feels different to Forza 3.

I only have my 360 for 360 exclusives, mostly. Also so I can chose between which game is better on which system. Just Cause 2 looks better on the 360 for example so i got it for it. Ended up getting it for PC, too, tough, for five bucks. And on PC its a whole different league.




Cold Storm said:


> Get to dust the 360 off.. Kinect coming for Christmas... Now, just need a bigger hdd...



Ah Kinect, on my mind, too... But I first want to try out Move for PS3. I'd like playing shooters with a gun in my hand.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 11, 2011)

Good thing is the Kinect is getting a development kit and release for PC. The new Kinect is better because it works in tighter spaces. So your Kinect might get some use on the PC!
If the price keeps dropping i would get one.

Move support is garbage at the moment.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 11, 2011)

I've thought of the move.. since it was cheap.. but, I really like the kinect more


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 11, 2011)

i'm content with no motion controls at the moment. I like the new dash, advertisements feel less intrusive.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 11, 2011)

Once I get my controller battery charged I'll turn it on to get it updated.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 11, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> i'm content with no motion controls at the moment. I like the new dash, advertisements feel less intrusive.



The adverts are less intrusive but there are more of them, the designers worked hard to perfect that lol.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 14, 2011)

Gears of War 3: Raam's Shadow (DLC) quick look


----------



## Eva01Master (Dec 16, 2011)

I've just finished Gears 3 in Hardcore, after finishing it in Insane I'll look into the DLC.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 16, 2011)

Jumped the Kinect bandwagon. Kinect + Kinect Adventures for 140 bucks. Also bought some Wintergames compilation thingy and Move Sports Adrenalin or something. Basically I've been base jumping, kite surfing, freeclimbing and mountain biking for the past hour. Works quite well and is fun. Also if you take a 10 pound weight handlebar in your hands while trying to steer your avatar down a mountain bike trail, its quite the workout lol. Lower the handle bar, move it with not enough force or speed, and you crash. Nice motivation to work out more.

Multiplayer will be tried tonight when my gf gets here. There isn't a Kinect Kamasutra per chance is there?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 16, 2011)

I played adventure and I'm loving the fact I got it. Just need to download the games that came with it, and grabbed You shape..


----------



## Grnfinger (Dec 25, 2011)

I have 2 phats flashed to LT 2.0 ( update to 3.0 today)

And my Slim, 320GB drive, flashed to LT 2.0, kinect sensor and a udraw tablet
Will add a pic of the setup later today, 

I have the new dash loaded on a banned box for testing but I wont upgrade untill its required for gaming. 13599 is what I'm using now.


----------



## choppy (Jan 20, 2012)

wonder if anybody with RROD experience can help me?

Bought an xbox for £20 - its symptoms were rrod and dvd drive would not open.

the cog had come loose in the drive so that was an easy fix.
for rrod got some screws and washers, thermal paste etc...swopped xclamps out...started it up and 3 red rings, left for 2 mins then switched it off. switched it back on and hey presto it was working.

I left it on played Perfect Dark Zero for a bit then switched it off. came back after 15mins and when i switched it on it rro'd again. but I turned it off and back on and it was fine. Moved onto updating the dashboard and connecting to xbox live.

Now on the new dashboard, a cold boot gives me 3 red rings but it launches fine and I can play! but there will be 3 lights flashing at me. until i switch it off and back on.

any ideas?!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 20, 2012)

choppy said:


> wonder if anybody with RROD experience can help me?
> 
> Bought an xbox for £20 - its symptoms were rrod and dvd drive would not open.
> 
> ...



Never heard of the 3 lights flashing but still being able to play, maybe you could disconnect the LEDs so it doesn't do anything? I mean it still works right?

Im still on my Falcon 60gb.


----------



## choppy (Jan 21, 2012)

i've just left it on Gears , local match bots v bots..go back after half hour to see if the console is still okay afterwards


----------



## choppy (Jan 21, 2012)

switched it on this morning - 3red rings - but it works fine!!?

gone straight into Gears 2 , local warzone no freeze or anything


----------



## sapetto (Jan 21, 2012)

You are lucky, my Elite Jasper has its DVD key erased after the last dashboard update .


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2012)

http://xboxlive.ign.com/articles/121/1217095p1.html


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 25, 2012)

SSX quick look

[yt]t0ah72D2--E[/yt]

looking good


----------



## GTX (May 31, 2012)

xbox is dead? O_O


----------

